# شركة تركيب مظلات بالخرج 0553770074 توريد مشاريع مظلات بالخرج - مظلات مدارس وجامعات وكليات وساحات



## مظلات وسواتر التخصصي (14 مارس 2020)

شركة تركيب مظلات 0535553929 شركة تركيب مظلات مواقف سيارات مظلات سيارات, مظلات وسواتر, سواتر ومظلات, هناجر, مظلات سيارات, مظلات خشب, مظلات قماشية, مظلات حديد, المظلات الخشب, خشب, حديد, سواتر حديد, سواتر قماش, سواتر حديد, سواتر احواش, مظلات مسابح, مظلات المسابح, تغطية, مستودعات, مخازن, بيوت شعر, بيوت الشعر, شبوك, حمايه, مظلات وسواتر, مظلات وسواتر الرياض, مظلات جدة, مظلات متحركة, مظلات وسواتر الدمام, مظلات الرياض,مظلات وسواتر الرياض السعوديه, أسعار مظلات السيارات, مظلات جده, مظلات وسواتر الدمام, السواتر, المظلات, مظلات سيارات وسواتر الرياض
شركة تركيب مظلات مواقف سيارات
شركة مظلات سيارات شركة تركيب مظلات مواقف سيارات
شركة مظلات تركيب مظلات مواقف سيارات
شركة مظلات سيارات
شركة تركيب مظلات مواقف سيارات جده الرياض الدمام نهتم بتركيب مظلات السيارت في المدارس والجامعات والقصور مظلات مواقف السيارات الكبيره

تركيب مظلات المدارس و مظلات البنوك و مظلات الففل و مظلات الجامعات ومظلات القصور نهتم بالجودة والجمال في طريق التركيب والمنظر الجميل

ونهتم في تركيب مظلات الشد الانشائي ومظلات السيارات بانواعها مثل مظلات المواقف كما نوفر للزبون خياارت كثير في تركيب المظلات
شركة تركيب مظلات مواقف سيارات

شركة تركيب مظلات شركة تركيب مظلات مواقف سيارات مظلات سيارات, مظلات وسواتر, سواتر ومظلات, هناجر, مظلات سيارات, مظلات خشب, مظلات قماشية, مظلات حديد, المظلات الخشب, خشب, حديد, سواتر حديد, سواتر قماش, سواتر حديد, سواتر احواش, مظلات مسابح, مظلات المسابح, تغطية, مستودعات, مخازن, بيوت شعر, بيوت الشعر, شبوك, حمايه, مظلات وسواتر, مظلات وسواتر الرياض, مظلات جدة, مظلات متحركة, مظلات وسواتر الدمام, مظلات الرياض,مظلات وسواتر الرياض السعوديه, أسعار مظلات السيارات, مظلات جده, مظلات وسواتر الدمام, السواتر, المظلات, مظلات سيارات وسواتر الرياض



مظلات سيارات, مظلات وسواتر, سواتر ومظلات, هناجر, مظلات سيارات, مظلات خشب, مظلات قماشية, مظلات حديد, المظلات الخشب, خشب, حديد, سواتر حديد, سواتر قماش, سواتر حديد, سواتر احواش, مظلات مسابح, مظلات المسابح, تغطية, مستودعات, مخازن, بيوت شعر, بيوت الشعر, شبوك, حمايه, مظلات وسواتر, مظلات وسواتر الرياض, مظلات جدة, مظلات متحركة, مظلات وسواتر الدمام, مظلات الرياض,مظلات وسواتر الرياض السعوديه, أسعار مظلات السيارات, مظلات جده, مظلات وسواتر الدمام, السواتر, المظلات, مظلات سيارات وسواتر الرياض

مظلات وسواتر الرياض 053553929 تركيب مظلات وسواتر بالرياض من افضل مؤسسة تركيب مظلات وسواتر في الرياض من شركة مظلات وسواتر التخصصي
كافة انواع المظلات والسواتر واسعار منافسة ورخيصة نوفرها لكم
مظلات وسواتر الرياض - سواتر الرياض - مظلات الرياض- تركيب سواتر بالرياض - هناجر الرياض - تركيب مظلات الرياض - مظلات بالرياض - سواتر ومظلات الرياض -مظلات

تخفيضات على تركيب مظلات وسواتر بالرياض لزوار معرضنا

افضل محلات تركيب مظلات بالرياض 0535553929 تابع ل شركة مظلات وسواتر التخصصي بالرياض ورسمية، ويعتبر افضل محل تركيب مظلات بالرياض من ناحية أسعار المظلات و السواتر و جودة الأعمال ، نوفر لكم افضل اسعار المظلات والسواتر

إذا كنت ابحث عن افضل محلات تركيب مظلات بالرياض او في جدة او المدينة او مكة او الدمام او القصيم او أبها او الخميس او اي منطقة او محافظة او إمارة سعودية، فنحن خيارك الأفضل لتركيب كافة انواع المظلات و السواتر والقرميد والهناجر وتنفيذ مشاريع مظلات مواقف السيارات بعموم مدن المملكة.

لسنا من صنفنا انفسنا بأننا افضل محلات تركيب مظلات بالرياض ، او افضل محل تركيب مظلات بالرياض او افضل شركة تركيب مظلات او افضل مؤسسة تركيب مظلات ، بل زبائننا الكرام الذين يفخرون بالتعامل مع شركة مظلات ك شركتنا الرائدة في تصنيع و تركيب وإنشاء المظلات والسواتر والقرميد والهناجر بالسعودية.

افضل محلات تركيب مظلات تقوم شركتنا بتنفيذها بالعاصمة السعودية، ولديها المعدات الحديثة والمتطورة والعمالة المدربة لتنفيذ و تركيب مظلات السيارات و مظلات مواقف للوزارات والمنشأت الحكومية والمولات والاسواق ومواقف المكاتب والمؤسسات والشركات والصناعيات ومواقف المطارات.

افضل محلات تركيب مظلات عامة وخاصة و مظلات مدارس وجامعات وكليات وساحات ومواقف الشركات والإدارات الحكومية بإشراف هندسي دقيق:

افضل محلات تركيب مظلات سيارات - افضل محلات تركيب مظلات للمداخل (مداخل الفلل) - افضل محلات تركيب مظلات ساحات - افضل محلات تركيب مظلات مسابح - افضل محلات تركيب مظلات ساحات عامة - افضل محلات تركيب مظلات فوم - افضل محلات تركيب مظلات قماشية - افضل محلات تركيب مظلات مواقف سيارات - افضل محلات تركيب مظلات السيارات - افضل محلات تركيب مظلات المدارس - افضل محلات تركيب مظلات الجامعات - افضل محلات تركيب مظلات الحدائق - افضل محلات تركيب مظلات الاسواق - افضل محلات تركيب مظلات الشركات - افضل محلات تركيب مظلات الوزارات - افضل محلات تركيب مظلات المنتزهات - افضل محلات تركيب مظلات البرجولات - افضل محلات تركيب مظلات رخيصة - مظلات رخيصة في الرياض - اسعار افضل محلات تركيب مظلات - اسعار افضل محلات تركيب مظلات - مظلات وسواتر بالرياض - مظلات وسواتر حراج - افضل محلات تركيب مظلات - افضل محلات تركيب مظلات حراج

الى جانب:

افضل محلات تركيب مظلات ساحات جامعات وكليات
افضل محلات تركيب مظلات كليات بنات وبنين
افضل محلات تركيب مظلات مدارس اهلية
افضل محلات تركيب مظلات مدارس حكومية
افضل محلات تركيب مظلات اخشاب بلاستيكية
افضل محلات تركيب مظلات الهناجر
افضل محلات تركيب مظلات ساحات الملاعب
افضل محلات تركيب مظلات لتغطية المداخل
مشاريع تظليل المواقف في المطارات والمجمعات السكنية التجارية بالرياض
مشاريع تغطية المسابح في المنتجعات السياحية والفنادق والفلل في الرياض
مشاريع تغطية الملاعب الرياضية والمساكن الخاصة بالرياض

افضل محلات تركيب مظلات سيارات متطورة وذات مواصفات عالية.
افضل محلات تركيب مظلات سيارات معلقة بدون أعمدة من الأمام لسهولة التوقف والحركة.
افضل محلات تركيب مظلات سيارات ذات أشكال جديدة ورائعة, منها الهرمي ومنها المقوسة وغيرها.
افضل محلات تركيب مظلات للسيارات بكافة أشكالها وأحجامها.
افضل محلات تركيب مظلات سيارات من قماش البولي إثلين Polyethylene shade net covers
افضل محلات تركيب مظلات سيارات من قماش بي في سي PVC, PVDF covers
افضل محلات تركيب مظلات السيارات من مادة ال pvc (بي في سي),, والبولي ايثيلن...

مواصفات (افضل محلات تركيب مظلات) التي تتميز بها شركتنا:

المادة مصنوعة من (P.V.C) (بي في سي ) عالي الكثافة.
متوفرة بعدة اوزان وصناعات مختلفة.
نسبة الظل100 % عاكس للاشعة فوق البفسجية.
القماش لايساعد على الاشتعال.
متوفرة بالوان متعددة.
ضمان مصدّق من الغرفة التجارية لكل لعمل مظلات وسواتر بالرياض (10 سنوات)
أسعار مناسبة لكافة شرائح المجتمع، ومتوافقة مع منتجاتنا العالمية ، ومُرضية للجميع

إذا كنت تبحث عن افضل محلات تركيب مظلات بالرياض او افضل محل تركيب مظلات بالرياض او افضل محلات تركيب مظلات بجدة او المدينة او ابها او الدمام او القصيم او تبوك ما عليك سوى الإتصال بنا ، ف أسعارنا مناسبة لكافة شرائح المجتمع السعودي وتتناسب مع ما نقدمة من خامات اوروبية وأعمال تليق بكم ومضمونة لأكثر من 10 سنوات.

تخفيضات على تركيب افضل مظلات بالرياض من شركتنا لزوار معرضنا بالرياض شارع التخصصي

رقم التواصل مع افضل محلات تركيب مظلات بالرياض 0535553929
نوفر لكم افضل اسعار المظلات والسواتر

مظلات مشاريع بالرياض 0535553929 مشاريع مظلات مواقف 2020 في الرياض وجدة والدمام وابها والمدينة المنورة وكافة مدن السعودية
متخصصون في تنفيذ مظلات مشاريع المواقف

عمالة مدربة على تنفيذ اكبر مشاريع المظلات للمواقف
مظلات مشاريع عامة
مظلات مشاريع خاصة
مظلات مشاريع حكومية
مظلات مشاريع شركات
مظلات مشاريع محلات
مظلات مشاريع مدارس
مظلات مشاريع اسواق
مظلات مشاريع مولات
مظلات مشاريع منشئات حكوميةمظلات الرياض سواتر الرياض | مظلات وسواتر الرياض | سواتر ومظلات الرياض | تركيب مظلات سيارات | مظلات مساجد | مظلات مسابح | مظلات هرمية | umbrellas | سواتر خشبية مظلات وسواتر الرياض - سواتر الرياض - مظلات الرياض- تركيب سواتر بالرياض - هناجر الرياض تركيب وتوريد وأنشأ المظلات والسواتر والهناجر والمستودعات مظلات الرياض سواتر الرياض اسعار تركيب رخصية خامات أصلية ومضمونة لمدة 10 سنوات تركيب مظلات وسواتر الرياض وعمل سواتر ومظلات الرياض

للتواصل والاستفسار
ج/0535553929
ج/0553770074
ت/0114996351


----------



## مظلات وسواتر التخصصي (16 نوفمبر 2020)

*رد: شركة تركيب مظلات بالخرج 0553770074 توريد مشاريع مظلات بالخرج - مظلات مدارس وجامعات وكليات وساحات*

*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول - الاختيار الاول المظلات و السواتر*
alakhttiar1.com
_مظلات_ ممرات _مظلات_ مداخل فنادق برجولات خشبية للممرات 0500559613 _مظلات_ ممرات .... _مظلات_ و _سواتر_ الاختيار الاول نقدم افضل _المظلات_ و _السواتر_ و الهناجر كما نوفر القرميد
 *مظلات وسواتر الرياض – معرض التخصصي
mthlat-sa.com/
مظلات وسواتر الرياض – سواتر الرياض – مظلات الرياض- تركيب سواتر بالرياض – هناجر الرياض – تركيب مظلات الرياض – مظلات بالرياض – سواتر ومظلات الرياض*
*سواتر و مظلات الرياض
سواتر و مظلات الرياض معرض مظلات وسواترالتخصصي
www.sawatr.com/
سواتر و مظلات لتغطية المسابح و الفلل و الحواجز الارضية و الاخشاب البلاستيكية 0535553929 مظلات وسواتر الرياض خصوم 35 % مظلات سيارات , مظلات , اسعار مذهلة *سواتر و مظلات لتغطية المسابح و الفلل و الحواجز الارضية و الاخشاب البلاستيكية 0535553929 _مظلات وسواتر_ الرياض خصوم 35 % مظلات سيارات , مظلات , اسعار مذهلة ,
مظلات - مظلات الرياض - مظلات التخصصي - _مظلات وسواتر_ الرياض - سواتر جدة - سواتر الرياض - تركيب مظلات الرياض - مظلات سيارات - شركة سواتر - شركة مظلات - هناجر
 *مظلات وسواتر - مظلات وسواتر التخصصي*
*مظلات وسواتر الاختيارالاول التخصصي*
سواتر ومظلات الرياض مظلات الرياض sawatr.com , _مظلات وسواتر_ الاختيار الاول | _مظلات وسواتر_
شاهد المزيد
*خدمات مظلات وسواتر التخصصي* 
شركة مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول الظل الحديث التخصصي
*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول | مظلات وسواتر 0500559613*
alakhttiar1.com
*[FONT=&quot]الاختيارالدمام // مظلات الاختيارالخميس // مظلات الاختيارابها // مظلات الاختيار جيزان للتواصل جوال : [FONT=&quot]0500559613** [FONT=&quot]- 0114996351* 
مشاريع _مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول_ 0500559613. مشاريع مظلات الاختيار الاول بأفضل الأسعار تشييد مظلات الشد الإنشائي مظلات مميزة السعر
*مظلات وسواتر التخصصي الرياض | *
*sawater-sa.com*
_تخصصنا : تصنيع وتصميم وتشييد مظلات سيارات - مظلات مواقف حكوميه وخاصه - مظلات سيارات فلل 
مظلات سيارات قصور وجميع الاستخدامات من المظلات للسيارات والمركبات بمختلف احجامها بجوده عاليه 
وتوريد وتركيب كافة الاعمال المعدنيه من المظلات الحديدة في استخدمات متعدده
منها مظلات المستشفيات ومواقف الموظفين للوزارات والشركات والمدارس والجامعات بمواصفات عالية واسعار مثالية.
جميع انواع الاعمال بالصناعات المقاومه للحرارة وعوامل الجو الطبيعيه_
_مظلات_ وسواتر الرياض,مظلات وسواترالتخصصي
*سواتر و مظلات الرياض,*
*مظلات , سواتر , مظلات و سواتر الرياض , مظلات الرياض , سواتر الرياض,مظلات وسواتر الاختيارالاول,سواترالتخصصي,مظلات وسواتر*
مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول- الرياض-التخصصي-حي النخيل ت/0114996351 ج/ 0500559613
*مظلات سيارات وسواتر بالرياض* pvc و* سواتر* الرياض *مظلات سيارات*
*مظلات وسواتر - مظلات وسواتر التخصصي*
sawater-sa.com
تقدم _مظلات وسواتر_ افضل الاعمال _للمظلات والسواتر_ . _مظلات وسواتر_ الرياض 0500559613 , مظلات سيارات , خصومات مذهلة , اشكال جديدة , مظلات الرياض , مظلات فلل , سواتر
نهتم فى مؤسسة مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول بتوفير مظلات باحجام تتسع لاي عدد من المظلات تناسب المواقف للتظليل الكامل وحماية زجاج ومقاعد السيارات بالاضافة لتركيب مظلات سيارات الفلل والقصور ولاصحاب المنازل ومواقف الشركات وتظليل سيارات الطلبة والاساتذة بالجامعات والاطباء بالمستشفيات ومواقف المولات التجارية
ج/0500559613 ج/0535553929
تركيب مظلات تغطية الخزانات والتكييفات باسطح المنازل-تركيب مظلات العاب الاطفال بالحضانات وروض الاطفال.
توفر المظلة الحماية الكاملة للسيارة فلا تحتاج لكثرة الغسيل والتنظيف للتخلص من الغبار بالاضافة الى انها توفر الخصوصية عند تركيبها داخل الفلل والقصور والاماكن العامة.
تتفاوت اسعار مظلات السيارات حسب حجم السيارة او السيارات المطلوب تظليلها.
فوائد تظليل السيارات:
1-حماية الزجاج من اشعة الشمس فلا يصاب الزجاج بالسرطان بالاضافة الى حماية الديكورات الداخلية للسيارة و المقاعد خصوصا اذا كانت من الجلد من التعرض لاشعة الشمس المباشرة.
2-تجنب الاضرار الخطيرة التى قد تنجم نتيجة ارتفاع درجة حرارة الموتور بفعل حرارة الشمس مما يساعد على طول العمر الافتراضي للموتور .
3-تظليل السيارة بشكل جيد خاصة فى فصل الصيف يجعل التكييف يعمل بشكل اكثر كفاءة.
4-تجنب تغير لون سيارتك الذى يذهب ويتعرض للبهتان نتيجة وقوف السيارة مدة طويلة فى الشمس بدون تظليل.
*شركة سواتر ومظلات الاختيار الاول لتركيب مشاريع مظلات - السواتر - الهناجر - القرميد - البيوت الشعر - المستودعات- *
*ج/0500559613 ج/0535553929 ج/0548682241 ت/0114996351*
*تقدم ارقي واجمل انواع المظلات والسواتروالهناجر وانشاء المستودعات العامة كما نقوم بتوريد وتصميم وتنفيذ جميع انواع المظلات والسواترللمشاريع العامة الحكومية والخاصة بالشركات والفلل والقصور ومن اولويتنا :-*
*مظلات السيارات - مظلات المسابح -مظلات المدارس - مظلات  الساحات - هناجر حديد - سواتر شرائح- سواتر مجدول - سواتر اقمشه - سواتر جدارية - شبوك زراعيه - وتشييد جميع انواع المظلات والسواتر الخشبيه (فيمكو) بجوده عاليه*
*وتوريد وتركيب كافة الاعمال المعدنيه والمظلات وتغطيتها بالقماش pvc او بالصاج المعرج مع العازل ساندوتش بانل وكافة انواع الهناجر ويتم وصل القماش بماكينة خاصة لاجراء اللحام الحراري ( الكبس الحراري ) للقماش pvc المقاومه للحرارة وعوامل الجو الطبيعيه ..*
*مظلات سيارات متطورة وذات مواصفات عالية.*
*مظلات سيارات معلقة بدون أعمدة من الأمام لسهولة التوقف والحركة.*
*مظلات سيارات ذات أشكال جديدة ورائعة, منها الهرمي ومنها المقوسة وغيرها.*
*مظلات للسيارات بكافة أشكالها وأحجامها.*
*مظلات سيارات من قماش البولي إثلين Polyethylene shade net covers*
*مظلات سيارات من قماش بي في سي PVC, PVDF covers*
*مظلات وسواتر شركة الاختيار الاول التخصصي*
*مظلات وسواتر شركة الاختيار الاول نقدم أفضل أنواع المظلات من خلال خبراء ومتخصصون في تركيب المظلاتوالسواتر والهناجر بمستوى جودة عالي للشركات والمصانع والبنوك ومواقف السيارات والمستشفيات باستخدام أفضل وأحدث التقنيات وأفضل الخامات نحن متخصصون في مجال الإنشاء والدراسات الهندسية*
*سواتر ومظلات شركة الاختيار الاول السعودية توفر أفضل المواصفات في المظلات من أجل تقديم خدمة أفضل تحوز على رضاكم:*
*- مظلات عازلة للحرارة من أفضل المواد العازلة للحرارة لحماية السيارات من الحرارة المرتفعة للشمس*
*- شكل جذاب ومميز يتناسب مع طبيعة المكان*
*- الهيكل الحديدي مطلي بمواد عازلة لحمايته من الصدأ والتأكل*
*- عمل المظلات بطرق فنية لاستيعاب أكبر عدد من السيارات*
*نقدم في مظلات وسواتر شركة الاختيار الاول أفضل أنواع المظلات والسواتر المصنعة من أجود الخامات للتناسب مع جو المملكة ودرجات الحرارة الشديدة والمحافظة على السيارات خلال فترة تواجدها* 
*نتشرف بوجود افضل كادر فني ومهندسون ومشرفوت متخصصون فى تركيبات وتنفيذ مشاريع المظلات والسواتر وجميع اعمال الحدادة.
يتوفر لدينا مجال تنفيذ وتركيب:
سواتر حديد-افضل انواع المظلات للسيارات-مظلات مدارس-مظلات مداخل البيت-مظلات الشد الانشائي-مظلات مساجد-سواتر خشبية-سواتر شينكو-مظلات شينكو-قرميد معدني-مظلات قماش-مظلات متحركة-مظلات بلاستيك-مظلات هرمية.*
*مظلات سيارات من الاختيارالاول 0114996351 اسعار مخفضه 80 ريال للمتر ضمان 10 سنوات سواترالاختيارالاول-*

مظلات مداخل الفلل-تركيب مظلات خارجية للحدائق-مظلات مداخل فلل خارجية وفنادق-تركيب المظلات للمداخل-أجدد اشكال مظلات منازل
مظلات مداخل الفلل والمنازل و الفنادق والشركات متوفرة لدي مؤسسة الأختيار الاول بأشكال جمالية مميزة.نوفر فى مؤسسة مظلات الرياض-نقوم بتركيب مظلات مداخل فلل وبيوت و منشأت تجارية وسكنية .تمنح مظلات المداخل شكل جمالي للمكان كما انها تساعد على ملء فراغات المداخل.
ج/0500559613 
ج/0535553929
​


​ نعتمد أحدث أشكال مظلات خشبية للمداخل حيث يعتبر الخشب بنوعيه الطبيعي والمعالج من العناصر الرئيسية فى تصنيع مظلات المداخل فالخشب يجعل المنزل يظهر فى حجم أكبر.

لا ينبغي عليك عزيزى العميل اهمال المدخل الرئيسي لمنزلك او فلتك فهو واجهتك امام الضيوف وهو جزء رئيسى من تصميم المنزل لذا احرص على تجميله بمظلة راقية جميلة تزينه وتمنع دخول الشمس عن المنزل فى نفس الوقت.
مظلات الممرات الخشبية فى حدائق المنازل:
نقوم بتركيب المظلات الخشبية بحيث تشكل ممر جميل للحدائق المنزلية.
مظلات بلاستيك للمداخل:
نقوم بتركيب مظلات بلاستيك لمداخل المنازل والفلل تسمح بمرور الضوء النهاري للمنزل.
مظلات اشرعة بي في سي:
نقوم بتركيب مظلات شراعية قماشية انيقة بالوان تتناسب مع الوان دهانات المنازل.
مظلات مداخل لكسان:
نوفر مظلات مداخل من اللكسان بالوان وتغطيات مختلفة شفافة و قاتمة حسب الطلب.
مظلات مثبتة فى الحائط:
نقوم بتركيب المظلات الثابتة لواجهات المنازل.
مواصفات مظلات مداخل الفلل و المنازل:
1-حجب أشعة الشمس الحارقة فى الصيف.
2-إمكانية التزيين بالزهور والنباتات و الإضاءات.
3-عزل الأتربة والغبار عن المنزل او الفلة.
4-سهولة التنظيف والتلميع وعدم التعرض للتأكل.
مظلات مداخل الفلل
يتم تركيب مظلات المداخل للفلل ومظلات سيارات بالمداخل فى مؤسسة الأختيار الاول فى وقت قياسي و بأشكال تتناسب مع واجهات المنازل والفلل.
مظلات خارجية للحدائق
متخصصون فى تركيب مظلات جلسات خارجية للحدائق من أجود نوعيات خامات قماش البي في سي الكوري العازل للحرارة والمضاد للتمزق والإهتراء.
بالإضافة لتوفير نوعيات مظلات الخشب البلاستيكي والحديدي الخشابي لتظليل أماكن الجلوس بالحدائق.
نوفر أشكال مظلات الحدائق بالأشكال الهرمية والدائرية والمخروطية والقوسية فلدينا جميع الأشكال التى ترضي كل الأذواق.
مظلات مداخل الفلل
















نعتمد أحدث أشكال مظلات خشبية للمداخل حيث يعتبر الخشب بنوعيه الطبيعي والمعالج من العناصر الرئيسية فى تصنيع مظلات المداخل فالخشب يجعل المنزل يظهر فى حجم أكبر.​



لا ينبغي عليك عزيزى العميل اهمال المدخل الرئيسي لمنزلك او فلتك فهو واجهتك امام الضيوف 
وهو جزء رئيسى من تصميم المنزل لذا احرص على تجميله بمظلة راقية جميلة تزينه وتمنع دخول الشمس عن المنزل فى نفس الوقت.​



مظلات الممرات الخشبية فى حدائق المنازل:
نقوم بتركيب المظلات الخشبية بحيث تشكل ممر جميل للحدائق المنزلية.​



مظلات بلاستيك للمداخل:
نقوم بتركيب مظلات بلاستيك لمداخل المنازل والفلل تسمح بمرور الضوء النهاري للمنزل.





مظلات اشرعة بي في سي:
نقوم بتركيب مظلات شراعية قماشية انيقة بالوان تتناسب مع الوان دهانات المنازل.​



مظلات مداخل لكسان:
نوفر مظلات مداخل من اللكسان بالوان وتغطيات مختلفة شفافة و قاتمة حسب الطلب.
مظلات مثبتة فى الحائط:
نقوم بتركيب المظلات الثابتة لواجهات المنازل.​





مظلات مداخل فلل وقصور _*مظلات مداخل الفلل الرياض*_​



مواصفات مظلات مداخل الفلل و المنازل:
1-حجب أشعة الشمس الحارقة فى الصيف.
2-إمكانية التزيين بالزهور والنباتات و الإضاءات.
3-عزل الأتربة والغبار عن المنزل او الفلة.
4-سهولة التنظيف والتلميع وعدم التعرض للتأكل.
يتم تركيب مظلات المداخل للفلل ومظلات سيارات بالمداخل فى مؤسسة الأختيار الاول فى وقت قياسي و بأشكال تتناسب مع واجهات المنازل والفلل.​











مظلات خارجية للحدائق





متخصصون فى تركيب مظلات جلسات خارجية للحدائق من أجود نوعيات خامات قماش البي في سي الكوري العازل للحرارة والمضاد للتمزق والإهتراء.
بالإضافة لتوفير نوعيات مظلات الخشب البلاستيكي والحديدي الخشابي لتظليل أماكن الجلوس بالحدائق.
نوفر أشكال مظلات الحدائق بالأشكال الهرمية والدائرية والمخروطية والقوسية فلدينا جميع الأشكال التى ترضي كل الأذواق.​ ​​*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول0553770074 www.alaktiar.com *
*مظلات وسواتر مؤسسة الاختيار الأول اسم مميز في عالم المظلات والسواتر على مدار سنوات طويلة ، هناجر ، قرميد ، خيام ، بيوت شعر ، مظلات الرياض, تركيب مظلات وسواتر* لمتابعة جديد اعمال مؤسسة مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول اضغط هنا
*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول *
www.alaktiar.com
مظلات وسواتر جدة , مظلات سيارات الطائف , مظلات مكة , مظلات سيارات الرياض , سواتر الخرج , مظلات الدمام , مظلات المدينة , سواتر جدة
مظلات ينبع , مظلات الرياض , سواتر الطائف , سواتر مكة , سواتر ومظلات الرياض , مظلات وسواتر الرياض , مظلات الاحساء , سواتر الدمام
مظلات الخميس , سواتر ابها , مظلات جازان , مظلات نجران , مظلات المناطق الوسطى , الدلم , السليل , المزاحمية , القصيم , بريدة , الخرج , الرياض , التخصصي
مظلات وسواتر فلل , مظلات فلل , مظلات سيارات , مظلات حدائق , مظلات مسابح , مظلات متحركة , مظلات احواش , مظلات مداخل , مظلات قصور , مظلات الرياض , حي العليا، حي السليمانية، حي الملك عبد العزيز، حي الملك عبد الله، حي الورود، حي صلاح الدين، حي الواحة، حي الملك فهد، حي المرسلات، حي النزهة، حي المغرزات، حي المروج، حي المصيف، حي التعاون، حي الإزدهار , حي الربيع، حي الندى، حي الصحافة، حي النرجس، حي العارض، حي النفل، حي العقيق، حي الوادي، حي الغدير، حي الياسمين، حي الفلاح، حي بنبان، حي القيروان، حي حطين، حي الملقا , حي المعذر، حي المحمدية، حي الرحمانية، حي الرائد، حي النخيل الغربي، حي النخيل، حي أم الحمام الشرقي، حي أم الحمام , حي الدوبية، حي القرى، حي الصناعية، حي الوسيطاء، حي معكال، حي الفيصلية، حي منفوحة، حي المنصورة، حي اليمامة، حي سلام، حي جبرة، حي عتيقة، حي غبيراء، حي البطيحا، حي الخالدية، حي الديرة، حي الصالحية، حي العود، حي المرقب، حي منفوحة الجديدة , حي الدار البيضاء، حي طيبة، حي  المنصورية , حي الرفيعة، حي الهدا، حي الشرقية، حي الناصرية، حي صياح، حي الوشام، حي النموذجية، حي المعذر، حي المؤتمرات، ، حي أم سليم، حي الشميسي، حي الجرادية، حي الفاخرية، حي عليشة , حي الحائر، حي الغنامية , النسيم الشرقي، النسيم الغربي، الريان، الروابي، المنار، السلام، النظيم، الندوة , خشم العان، حي الدفاع، حي المناخ، حي السلي، حي النور، حي الإسكان، حي الصناعية الجديدة، حي الجزيرة، حي السعادة، حي الفيحاء، حي هيت، حي البريه، حي المشاعل , حي جرير، حي الربوة، حي الزهراء، حي الصفا، حي الضباط، حي الملز، حي الوزارات، حي الفاروق، حي العمل، حي ثليم، حي المربع، حي الفوطة , حي الروضة، حي الرمال، حي المونسية، حي قرطبة، حي الجنادرية، حي القادسية، حي اليرموك، حي غرناطة، حي أشبيلية، حي الحمراء، حي المعيزلية، حي الخليج، حي الملك فيصل، حي القدس، حي النهضة، حي الأندلس , حي المهدية، حي عرقة، حي ظهرة لبن، حي الخزامى، حي السفارات ,هجرة وادي لبن، حي العريجاء، حي الدريهمية، حي العريجاء الوسطى، حي شبرا، حي السويدي الغربي، حي ظهرة البديعة، حي سلطانة، حي الزهرة، حي السويدي , حي أحد، حي عكاظ، حي الشفاء، حي المروة، حي بدر، حي المصانع، حي المنصورية، حي عريض , جرة وادي لبن، حي ظهرة نمار حي ديراب، حي نمار، حي الحزم, , مظلات وسواتر الرياض , مظلات سيارات الرياض , هناجر , مظلات شينكو , مظلات فلل , مظلات التخصصي , مظلات بافضل الاسعار , نتواجد في انحاء المملكة , مظلات وسواتر الرياض , سواتر الرياض , مظلات الرياض , سواتر ومظلات الرياض , هناجر الرياض , بيوت شعر , الرياض للمظلات والسواتر*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول | مظلات وسواترالرياض*
*الإختيار الأول- شركة مظلات,سواتر ومظلات,مظلات سيارات ...*
www.alakhttiar.com
مظلات وسواتر الرياض , مظلات الرياض , سواتر الرياض ,مظلات,سواتر,سواتر ومظلات الرياض, مظلات - مظلات, مظلات - مظلات المظلات -سواتر السواتر, مظلات - مظلات المظلات سواتر - مظلات سيارات الاختيارالاول-معرضناالرياض-شارع التخصصي, مظلات - سيارات - مظلات سيارات - انواع السواتر, سواتر - سواتر, سواتر مظلات هناجر قرميد, سواتر مظلات قراميد هناجربالصورشاهدو معارض مظلات سيارات وسواتر الاختيارالاول, سواتر مضلات هناجر, هناجر - سيارات - مظلات سيارات - انواع السواتر, هناجر مشاريع الاختيارالاول, هناجر ومظلات الاختيارمظلات الخيام-مظلات مدارس0500559613مظلات قماش الماني(alakhttiar1), مظلات وسواتر - سواتر ومظلات - مظلات - سواتر - هناهر - بيوت شعر - قرميد, مظلات وسواتر الاختيار(الظل الحديث(-فرع التخصصي ت/0114996351 ج/0500559613, مظلات,سواتر,هناجر,مظلات وسواتر,الرياض,جدة,الدمام,تبوك, المدينة,عسير,التخصصي ,..
_شركة_ الإختيار الأول-_شركة مظلات_,سواتر ومظلات,_مظلات_,السواتر والمظلات,_مظلات_ وسواتر ,الهناجر,قريمد,_مظلات_ سيارات, _مظلات_ مدارس...
*الاختيارالاول التظليل الحديث لتركيب مظلات السيارات واعمال السواتر بالرياض - جدة - الدمام - خميس مشيط - ابها - المدينة المنورة جوال/0500559613 تليفاكس/0114996351 ج/0535553929*
*مظلات وسواتر التخصصي الرياض | مظلات وسواتر*
sawater-sa.com
_مظلات_ وسواتر الرياض
*معارضنا المعتمدة* 
*الرئيسي: الرياض - شارع *التخصصي
*المعارض بالمدن الاخرى*
*جدة - الدمام - الاحساء - خميس مشيط*
*لدينا مندوبينا في المناطق التالية:..*
*# المناطق الوسطى: الخرج - القصيم - حائل **# المناطق الغربية : جدة - مكة المكرمة - المدينة المنورة - الطائف - ينب# المناطق الشرقية: الدمام - الخبر - الأحساء - القطيف - - الخفجي - الجبيل - حفر الباطن**# المناطق الشمالية: تبوك - الجوف - عرعر .**# المناطق الجنوبية: عسير - الباحة - نجران - جازان **#مناطق اخرى: ننفذ الاعمال في جميع المدن الاخرى شرط ان تتجاوز المساحه 100 متر مربع**وعدة مدن اخرى بالمملكة*
*ننفذ مشآريع المظلات والسواتر والهناجروالمستودعات*
*بجميع منآطق السعوديه*​  للإتصالات والإستفسارات
ج/0500559613 ج/0535553929 ج/0548682241 ت/0114996351
* شهادة تسجيل معتمدة من وزارة التجارة والاستثمار
سجل تجاري رقم 1010896134
المركز الرئيسي / شارع التخصصي
الاسم التجاري للفرع/مؤسسة مظلات الاختيار الاول للمقاولات - سواترالرياض-مظلات وسواترالتخصصي
للأستفسار تواصل معنا على الارقام التالية
تليفاكس \ 0114996351 
ج \ 0500559613
ج \ 0535553929
ج \ 0548682241*​[/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]​


----------



## مظلات وسواتر التخصصي (20 نوفمبر 2020)

*رد: شركة تركيب مظلات بالخرج 0553770074 توريد مشاريع مظلات بالخرج - مظلات مدارس وجامعات وكليات وساحات*

*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول - الاختيار الاول المظلات و السواتر*
alakhttiar1.com
_مظلات_ ممرات _مظلات_ مداخل فنادق برجولات خشبية للممرات 0500559613 _مظلات_ ممرات .... _مظلات_ و _سواتر_ الاختيار الاول نقدم افضل _المظلات_ و _السواتر_ و الهناجر كما نوفر القرميد
 *مظلات وسواتر الرياض – معرض التخصصي
mthlat-sa.com/
مظلات وسواتر الرياض – سواتر الرياض – مظلات الرياض- تركيب سواتر بالرياض – هناجر الرياض – تركيب مظلات الرياض – مظلات بالرياض – سواتر ومظلات الرياض*
*سواتر و مظلات الرياض
سواتر و مظلات الرياض معرض مظلات وسواترالتخصصي
www.sawatr.com/
سواتر و مظلات لتغطية المسابح و الفلل و الحواجز الارضية و الاخشاب البلاستيكية 0535553929 مظلات وسواتر الرياض خصوم 35 % مظلات سيارات , مظلات , اسعار مذهلة *سواتر و مظلات لتغطية المسابح و الفلل و الحواجز الارضية و الاخشاب البلاستيكية 0535553929 _مظلات وسواتر_ الرياض خصوم 35 % مظلات سيارات , مظلات , اسعار مذهلة ,
مظلات - مظلات الرياض - مظلات التخصصي - _مظلات وسواتر_ الرياض - سواتر جدة - سواتر الرياض - تركيب مظلات الرياض - مظلات سيارات - شركة سواتر - شركة مظلات - هناجر
 *مظلات وسواتر - مظلات وسواتر التخصصي*
*مظلات وسواتر الاختيارالاول التخصصي*
سواتر ومظلات الرياض مظلات الرياض sawatr.com , _مظلات وسواتر_ الاختيار الاول | _مظلات وسواتر_
شاهد المزيد
*خدمات مظلات وسواتر التخصصي* 
شركة مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول الظل الحديث التخصصي
*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول | مظلات وسواتر 0500559613*
alakhttiar1.com
*[FONT=&quot]الاختيارالدمام // مظلات الاختيارالخميس // مظلات الاختيارابها // مظلات الاختيار جيزان للتواصل جوال : [FONT=&quot]0500559613** [FONT=&quot]- 0114996351* 
مشاريع _مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول_ 0500559613. مشاريع مظلات الاختيار الاول بأفضل الأسعار تشييد مظلات الشد الإنشائي مظلات مميزة السعر
*مظلات وسواتر التخصصي الرياض | *
*sawater-sa.com*
_تخصصنا : تصنيع وتصميم وتشييد مظلات سيارات - مظلات مواقف حكوميه وخاصه - مظلات سيارات فلل 
مظلات سيارات قصور وجميع الاستخدامات من المظلات للسيارات والمركبات بمختلف احجامها بجوده عاليه 
وتوريد وتركيب كافة الاعمال المعدنيه من المظلات الحديدة في استخدمات متعدده
منها مظلات المستشفيات ومواقف الموظفين للوزارات والشركات والمدارس والجامعات بمواصفات عالية واسعار مثالية.
جميع انواع الاعمال بالصناعات المقاومه للحرارة وعوامل الجو الطبيعيه_
_مظلات_ وسواتر الرياض,مظلات وسواترالتخصصي
*سواتر و مظلات الرياض,*
*مظلات , سواتر , مظلات و سواتر الرياض , مظلات الرياض , سواتر الرياض,مظلات وسواتر الاختيارالاول,سواترالتخصصي,مظلات وسواتر*
مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول- الرياض-التخصصي-حي النخيل ت/0114996351 ج/ 0500559613
*مظلات سيارات وسواتر بالرياض* pvc و* سواتر* الرياض *مظلات سيارات*
*مظلات وسواتر - مظلات وسواتر التخصصي*
sawater-sa.com
تقدم _مظلات وسواتر_ افضل الاعمال _للمظلات والسواتر_ . _مظلات وسواتر_ الرياض 0500559613 , مظلات سيارات , خصومات مذهلة , اشكال جديدة , مظلات الرياض , مظلات فلل , سواتر
نهتم فى مؤسسة مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول بتوفير مظلات باحجام تتسع لاي عدد من المظلات تناسب المواقف للتظليل الكامل وحماية زجاج ومقاعد السيارات بالاضافة لتركيب مظلات سيارات الفلل والقصور ولاصحاب المنازل ومواقف الشركات وتظليل سيارات الطلبة والاساتذة بالجامعات والاطباء بالمستشفيات ومواقف المولات التجارية
ج/0500559613 ج/0535553929
تركيب مظلات تغطية الخزانات والتكييفات باسطح المنازل-تركيب مظلات العاب الاطفال بالحضانات وروض الاطفال.
توفر المظلة الحماية الكاملة للسيارة فلا تحتاج لكثرة الغسيل والتنظيف للتخلص من الغبار بالاضافة الى انها توفر الخصوصية عند تركيبها داخل الفلل والقصور والاماكن العامة.
تتفاوت اسعار مظلات السيارات حسب حجم السيارة او السيارات المطلوب تظليلها.
فوائد تظليل السيارات:
1-حماية الزجاج من اشعة الشمس فلا يصاب الزجاج بالسرطان بالاضافة الى حماية الديكورات الداخلية للسيارة و المقاعد خصوصا اذا كانت من الجلد من التعرض لاشعة الشمس المباشرة.
2-تجنب الاضرار الخطيرة التى قد تنجم نتيجة ارتفاع درجة حرارة الموتور بفعل حرارة الشمس مما يساعد على طول العمر الافتراضي للموتور .
3-تظليل السيارة بشكل جيد خاصة فى فصل الصيف يجعل التكييف يعمل بشكل اكثر كفاءة.
4-تجنب تغير لون سيارتك الذى يذهب ويتعرض للبهتان نتيجة وقوف السيارة مدة طويلة فى الشمس بدون تظليل.
*شركة سواتر ومظلات الاختيار الاول لتركيب مشاريع مظلات - السواتر - الهناجر - القرميد - البيوت الشعر - المستودعات- *
*ج/0500559613 ج/0535553929 ج/0548682241 ت/0114996351*
*تقدم ارقي واجمل انواع المظلات والسواتروالهناجر وانشاء المستودعات العامة كما نقوم بتوريد وتصميم وتنفيذ جميع انواع المظلات والسواترللمشاريع العامة الحكومية والخاصة بالشركات والفلل والقصور ومن اولويتنا :-*
*مظلات السيارات - مظلات المسابح -مظلات المدارس - مظلات  الساحات - هناجر حديد - سواتر شرائح- سواتر مجدول - سواتر اقمشه - سواتر جدارية - شبوك زراعيه - وتشييد جميع انواع المظلات والسواتر الخشبيه (فيمكو) بجوده عاليه*
*وتوريد وتركيب كافة الاعمال المعدنيه والمظلات وتغطيتها بالقماش pvc او بالصاج المعرج مع العازل ساندوتش بانل وكافة انواع الهناجر ويتم وصل القماش بماكينة خاصة لاجراء اللحام الحراري ( الكبس الحراري ) للقماش pvc المقاومه للحرارة وعوامل الجو الطبيعيه ..*
*مظلات سيارات متطورة وذات مواصفات عالية.*
*مظلات سيارات معلقة بدون أعمدة من الأمام لسهولة التوقف والحركة.*
*مظلات سيارات ذات أشكال جديدة ورائعة, منها الهرمي ومنها المقوسة وغيرها.*
*مظلات للسيارات بكافة أشكالها وأحجامها.*
*مظلات سيارات من قماش البولي إثلين Polyethylene shade net covers*
*مظلات سيارات من قماش بي في سي PVC, PVDF covers*
*مظلات وسواتر شركة الاختيار الاول التخصصي*
*مظلات وسواتر شركة الاختيار الاول نقدم أفضل أنواع المظلات من خلال خبراء ومتخصصون في تركيب المظلاتوالسواتر والهناجر بمستوى جودة عالي للشركات والمصانع والبنوك ومواقف السيارات والمستشفيات باستخدام أفضل وأحدث التقنيات وأفضل الخامات نحن متخصصون في مجال الإنشاء والدراسات الهندسية*
*سواتر ومظلات شركة الاختيار الاول السعودية توفر أفضل المواصفات في المظلات من أجل تقديم خدمة أفضل تحوز على رضاكم:*
*- مظلات عازلة للحرارة من أفضل المواد العازلة للحرارة لحماية السيارات من الحرارة المرتفعة للشمس*
*- شكل جذاب ومميز يتناسب مع طبيعة المكان*
*- الهيكل الحديدي مطلي بمواد عازلة لحمايته من الصدأ والتأكل*
*- عمل المظلات بطرق فنية لاستيعاب أكبر عدد من السيارات*
*نقدم في مظلات وسواتر شركة الاختيار الاول أفضل أنواع المظلات والسواتر المصنعة من أجود الخامات للتناسب مع جو المملكة ودرجات الحرارة الشديدة والمحافظة على السيارات خلال فترة تواجدها* 
*نتشرف بوجود افضل كادر فني ومهندسون ومشرفوت متخصصون فى تركيبات وتنفيذ مشاريع المظلات والسواتر وجميع اعمال الحدادة.
يتوفر لدينا مجال تنفيذ وتركيب:
سواتر حديد-افضل انواع المظلات للسيارات-مظلات مدارس-مظلات مداخل البيت-مظلات الشد الانشائي-مظلات مساجد-سواتر خشبية-سواتر شينكو-مظلات شينكو-قرميد معدني-مظلات قماش-مظلات متحركة-مظلات بلاستيك-مظلات هرمية.*
*مظلات سيارات من الاختيارالاول 0114996351 اسعار مخفضه 80 ريال للمتر ضمان 10 سنوات سواترالاختيارالاول-*
مظلات مداخل الفلل-تركيب مظلات خارجية للحدائق-مظلات مداخل فلل خارجية وفنادق-تركيب المظلات للمداخل-أجدد اشكال مظلات منازل
مظلات مداخل الفلل والمنازل و الفنادق والشركات متوفرة لدي مؤسسة الأختيار الاول بأشكال جمالية مميزة.نوفر فى مؤسسة مظلات الرياض-نقوم بتركيب مظلات مداخل فلل وبيوت و منشأت تجارية وسكنية .تمنح مظلات المداخل شكل جمالي للمكان كما انها تساعد على ملء فراغات المداخل.
ج/0500559613 
ج/0535553929​


​ نعتمد أحدث أشكال مظلات خشبية للمداخل حيث يعتبر الخشب بنوعيه الطبيعي والمعالج من العناصر الرئيسية فى تصنيع مظلات المداخل فالخشب يجعل المنزل يظهر فى حجم أكبر.

لا ينبغي عليك عزيزى العميل اهمال المدخل الرئيسي لمنزلك او فلتك فهو واجهتك امام الضيوف وهو جزء رئيسى من تصميم المنزل لذا احرص على  تجميله بمظلة راقية جميلة تزينه وتمنع دخول الشمس عن المنزل فى نفس الوقت.
مظلات الممرات الخشبية فى حدائق المنازل:
نقوم بتركيب المظلات الخشبية بحيث تشكل ممر جميل للحدائق المنزلية.
مظلات بلاستيك للمداخل:
نقوم بتركيب مظلات بلاستيك لمداخل المنازل والفلل تسمح بمرور الضوء النهاري للمنزل.
مظلات اشرعة بي في سي:
نقوم بتركيب مظلات شراعية قماشية انيقة بالوان تتناسب مع الوان دهانات المنازل.
مظلات مداخل لكسان:
نوفر مظلات مداخل من اللكسان بالوان وتغطيات مختلفة شفافة و قاتمة حسب الطلب.
مظلات مثبتة فى الحائط:
نقوم بتركيب المظلات الثابتة لواجهات المنازل.
مواصفات مظلات مداخل الفلل و المنازل:
1-حجب أشعة الشمس الحارقة فى الصيف.
2-إمكانية التزيين بالزهور والنباتات و الإضاءات.
3-عزل الأتربة والغبار عن المنزل او الفلة.
4-سهولة التنظيف والتلميع وعدم التعرض للتأكل.
مظلات مداخل الفلل
يتم تركيب مظلات المداخل للفلل ومظلات سيارات بالمداخل فى مؤسسة الأختيار الاول فى وقت قياسي و بأشكال تتناسب مع واجهات المنازل والفلل.
مظلات خارجية للحدائق
متخصصون فى تركيب مظلات جلسات خارجية للحدائق من أجود نوعيات خامات قماش البي في سي الكوري العازل للحرارة والمضاد للتمزق والإهتراء.
بالإضافة لتوفير نوعيات مظلات الخشب البلاستيكي والحديدي الخشابي لتظليل أماكن الجلوس بالحدائق.
نوفر أشكال مظلات الحدائق بالأشكال الهرمية والدائرية والمخروطية والقوسية فلدينا جميع الأشكال التى ترضي كل الأذواق.
مظلات مداخل الفلل















نعتمد أحدث أشكال مظلات خشبية للمداخل حيث يعتبر الخشب بنوعيه الطبيعي والمعالج من العناصر الرئيسية فى تصنيع مظلات المداخل فالخشب يجعل المنزل يظهر فى حجم أكبر.​



لا ينبغي عليك عزيزى العميل اهمال المدخل الرئيسي لمنزلك او فلتك فهو واجهتك امام الضيوف 
وهو جزء رئيسى من تصميم المنزل لذا احرص على تجميله بمظلة راقية جميلة تزينه وتمنع دخول الشمس عن المنزل فى نفس الوقت.​



مظلات الممرات الخشبية فى حدائق المنازل:
نقوم بتركيب المظلات الخشبية بحيث تشكل ممر جميل للحدائق المنزلية.​



مظلات بلاستيك للمداخل:
نقوم بتركيب مظلات بلاستيك لمداخل المنازل والفلل تسمح بمرور الضوء النهاري للمنزل.





مظلات اشرعة بي في سي:
نقوم بتركيب مظلات شراعية قماشية انيقة بالوان تتناسب مع الوان دهانات المنازل.​



مظلات مداخل لكسان:
نوفر مظلات مداخل من اللكسان بالوان وتغطيات مختلفة شفافة و قاتمة حسب الطلب.
مظلات مثبتة فى الحائط:
نقوم بتركيب المظلات الثابتة لواجهات المنازل.​





مظلات مداخل فلل وقصور _*مظلات مداخل الفلل الرياض*_​



مواصفات مظلات مداخل الفلل و المنازل:
1-حجب أشعة الشمس الحارقة فى الصيف.
2-إمكانية التزيين بالزهور والنباتات و الإضاءات.
3-عزل الأتربة والغبار عن المنزل او الفلة.
4-سهولة التنظيف والتلميع وعدم التعرض للتأكل.
يتم تركيب مظلات المداخل للفلل ومظلات سيارات بالمداخل فى مؤسسة الأختيار الاول فى وقت قياسي و بأشكال تتناسب مع واجهات المنازل والفلل.​











مظلات خارجية للحدائق





متخصصون فى تركيب مظلات جلسات خارجية للحدائق من أجود نوعيات خامات قماش البي في سي الكوري العازل للحرارة والمضاد للتمزق والإهتراء.
بالإضافة لتوفير نوعيات مظلات الخشب البلاستيكي والحديدي الخشابي لتظليل أماكن الجلوس بالحدائق.
نوفر أشكال مظلات الحدائق بالأشكال الهرمية والدائرية والمخروطية والقوسية فلدينا جميع الأشكال التى ترضي كل الأذواق.​​​*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول0553770074 www.alaktiar.com *
*مظلات وسواتر مؤسسة الاختيار الأول اسم مميز في عالم المظلات والسواتر على مدار سنوات طويلة ، هناجر ، قرميد ، خيام ، بيوت شعر ، مظلات الرياض, تركيب مظلات وسواتر* لمتابعة جديد اعمال مؤسسة مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول اضغط هنا
*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول *
www.alaktiar.com
مظلات وسواتر جدة , مظلات سيارات الطائف , مظلات مكة , مظلات سيارات الرياض , سواتر الخرج , مظلات الدمام , مظلات المدينة , سواتر جدة
مظلات ينبع , مظلات الرياض , سواتر الطائف , سواتر مكة , سواتر ومظلات الرياض , مظلات وسواتر الرياض , مظلات الاحساء , سواتر الدمام
مظلات الخميس , سواتر ابها , مظلات جازان , مظلات نجران , مظلات المناطق الوسطى , الدلم , السليل , المزاحمية , القصيم , بريدة , الخرج , الرياض , التخصصي
مظلات وسواتر فلل , مظلات فلل , مظلات سيارات , مظلات حدائق , مظلات مسابح , مظلات متحركة , مظلات احواش , مظلات مداخل , مظلات قصور , مظلات الرياض , حي العليا، حي السليمانية، حي الملك عبد العزيز، حي الملك عبد الله، حي الورود، حي صلاح الدين، حي الواحة، حي الملك فهد، حي المرسلات، حي النزهة، حي المغرزات، حي المروج، حي المصيف، حي التعاون، حي الإزدهار , حي الربيع، حي الندى، حي الصحافة، حي النرجس، حي العارض، حي النفل، حي العقيق، حي الوادي، حي الغدير، حي الياسمين، حي الفلاح، حي بنبان، حي القيروان، حي حطين، حي الملقا , حي المعذر، حي المحمدية، حي الرحمانية، حي الرائد، حي النخيل الغربي، حي النخيل، حي أم الحمام الشرقي، حي أم الحمام , حي الدوبية، حي القرى، حي الصناعية، حي الوسيطاء، حي معكال، حي الفيصلية، حي منفوحة، حي المنصورة، حي اليمامة، حي سلام، حي جبرة، حي عتيقة، حي غبيراء، حي البطيحا، حي الخالدية، حي الديرة، حي الصالحية، حي العود، حي المرقب، حي منفوحة الجديدة , حي الدار البيضاء، حي طيبة، حي المنصورية , حي الرفيعة، حي الهدا، حي الشرقية، حي الناصرية، حي صياح، حي الوشام، حي النموذجية، حي المعذر، حي المؤتمرات، ، حي أم سليم، حي الشميسي، حي الجرادية، حي الفاخرية، حي عليشة , حي الحائر، حي الغنامية , النسيم الشرقي، النسيم الغربي، الريان، الروابي، المنار، السلام، النظيم، الندوة , خشم العان، حي الدفاع، حي المناخ، حي السلي، حي النور، حي الإسكان، حي الصناعية الجديدة، حي الجزيرة، حي السعادة، حي الفيحاء، حي هيت، حي البريه، حي المشاعل , حي جرير، حي الربوة، حي الزهراء، حي الصفا، حي الضباط، حي الملز، حي الوزارات، حي الفاروق، حي العمل، حي ثليم، حي المربع، حي الفوطة , حي الروضة، حي الرمال، حي المونسية، حي قرطبة، حي الجنادرية، حي القادسية، حي اليرموك، حي غرناطة، حي أشبيلية، حي الحمراء، حي المعيزلية، حي الخليج، حي الملك فيصل، حي القدس، حي النهضة، حي الأندلس , حي المهدية، حي عرقة، حي ظهرة لبن، حي الخزامى، حي السفارات ,هجرة وادي لبن، حي العريجاء، حي الدريهمية، حي العريجاء الوسطى، حي شبرا، حي السويدي الغربي، حي ظهرة البديعة، حي سلطانة، حي الزهرة، حي السويدي , حي أحد، حي عكاظ، حي الشفاء، حي المروة، حي بدر، حي المصانع، حي المنصورية، حي عريض , جرة وادي لبن، حي ظهرة نمار حي ديراب، حي نمار، حي الحزم, , مظلات وسواتر الرياض , مظلات سيارات الرياض , هناجر , مظلات شينكو , مظلات فلل , مظلات التخصصي , مظلات بافضل الاسعار , نتواجد في انحاء المملكة , مظلات وسواتر الرياض , سواتر الرياض , مظلات الرياض , سواتر ومظلات الرياض , هناجر الرياض , بيوت شعر , الرياض للمظلات والسواتر*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول | مظلات وسواترالرياض*
*الإختيار الأول- شركة مظلات,سواتر ومظلات,مظلات سيارات ...*
www.alakhttiar.com
مظلات وسواتر الرياض , مظلات الرياض , سواتر الرياض ,مظلات,سواتر,سواتر ومظلات الرياض, مظلات - مظلات, مظلات - مظلات المظلات -سواتر السواتر, مظلات - مظلات المظلات سواتر - مظلات سيارات الاختيارالاول-معرضناالرياض-شارع التخصصي, مظلات - سيارات - مظلات سيارات - انواع السواتر, سواتر - سواتر, سواتر مظلات هناجر قرميد, سواتر مظلات قراميد هناجربالصورشاهدو معارض مظلات سيارات وسواتر الاختيارالاول, سواتر مضلات هناجر, هناجر - سيارات - مظلات سيارات - انواع السواتر, هناجر مشاريع الاختيارالاول, هناجر ومظلات الاختيارمظلات الخيام-مظلات مدارس0500559613مظلات قماش الماني(alakhttiar1), مظلات وسواتر - سواتر ومظلات - مظلات - سواتر - هناهر - بيوت شعر - قرميد, مظلات وسواتر الاختيار(الظل الحديث(-فرع التخصصي ت/0114996351 ج/0500559613, مظلات,سواتر,هناجر,مظلات وسواتر,الرياض,جدة,الدمام,تبوك, المدينة,عسير,التخصصي ,..
_شركة_ الإختيار الأول-_شركة مظلات_,سواتر ومظلات,_مظلات_,السواتر والمظلات,_مظلات_ وسواتر ,الهناجر,قريمد,_مظلات_ سيارات, _مظلات_ مدارس...
*الاختيارالاول التظليل الحديث لتركيب مظلات السيارات واعمال السواتر بالرياض - جدة - الدمام - خميس مشيط - ابها - المدينة المنورة جوال/0500559613 تليفاكس/0114996351 ج/0535553929*
*مظلات وسواتر التخصصي الرياض | مظلات وسواتر*
sawater-sa.com
_مظلات_ وسواتر الرياض
*معارضنا المعتمدة* 
*الرئيسي: الرياض - شارع *التخصصي
*المعارض بالمدن الاخرى*
*جدة - الدمام - الاحساء - خميس مشيط*
*لدينا مندوبينا في المناطق التالية:.*
*# المناطق الوسطى: الخرج - القصيم - حائل **# المناطق الغربية : جدة - مكة المكرمة - المدينة المنورة - الطائف - ينب# المناطق الشرقية: الدمام - الخبر - الأحساء - القطيف - - الخفجي - الجبيل - حفر الباطن**# المناطق الشمالية: تبوك - الجوف - عرعر .**# المناطق الجنوبية: عسير - الباحة - نجران - جازان **#مناطق اخرى: ننفذ الاعمال في جميع المدن الاخرى شرط ان تتجاوز المساحه 100 متر مربع**وعدة مدن اخرى بالمملكة*
*ننفذ مشآريع المظلات والسواتر والهناجروالمستودعات*
*بجميع منآطق السعوديه*​  للإتصالات والإستفسارات
ج/0500559613 ج/0535553929 ج/0548682241 ت/0114996351
* شهادة تسجيل معتمدة من وزارة التجارة والاستثمار
سجل تجاري رقم 1010896134
المركز الرئيسي / شارع التخصصي
الاسم التجاري للفرع/مؤسسة مظلات الاختيار الاول للمقاولات - سواترالرياض-مظلات وسواترالتخصصي
للأستفسار تواصل معنا على الارقام التالية
تليفاكس \ 0114996351 
ج \ 0500559613
ج \ 0535553929
ج \ 0548682241*​[/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]​


----------



## معرض التخصصي (23 نوفمبر 2020)

*رد: شركة تركيب مظلات بالخرج 0553770074 توريد مشاريع مظلات بالخرج - مظلات مدارس وجامعات وكليات وساحات*

*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول - الاختيار الاول المظلات و السواتر*
alakhttiar1.com
_مظلات_ ممرات _مظلات_ مداخل فنادق برجولات خشبية للممرات 0500559613 _مظلات_ ممرات .... _مظلات_ و _سواتر_ الاختيار الاول نقدم افضل _المظلات_ و _السواتر_ و الهناجر كما نوفر القرميد
 *مظلات وسواتر الرياض – معرض التخصصي
mthlat-sa.com/
مظلات وسواتر الرياض – سواتر الرياض – مظلات الرياض- تركيب سواتر بالرياض – هناجر الرياض – تركيب مظلات الرياض – مظلات بالرياض – سواتر ومظلات الرياض*
*سواتر و مظلات الرياض
سواتر و مظلات الرياض معرض مظلات وسواترالتخصصي
www.sawatr.com/
سواتر و مظلات لتغطية المسابح و الفلل و الحواجز الارضية و الاخشاب البلاستيكية 0535553929 مظلات وسواتر الرياض خصوم 35 % مظلات سيارات , مظلات , اسعار مذهلة *سواتر و مظلات لتغطية المسابح و الفلل و الحواجز الارضية و الاخشاب البلاستيكية 0535553929 _مظلات وسواتر_ الرياض خصوم 35 % مظلات سيارات , مظلات , اسعار مذهلة ,
مظلات - مظلات الرياض - مظلات التخصصي - _مظلات وسواتر_ الرياض - سواتر جدة - سواتر الرياض - تركيب مظلات الرياض - مظلات سيارات - شركة سواتر - شركة مظلات - هناجر
*مظلات وسواتر - مظلات وسواتر التخصصي*
*مظلات وسواتر الاختيارالاول التخصصي*
سواتر ومظلات الرياض مظلات الرياض sawatr.com , _مظلات وسواتر_ الاختيار الاول | _مظلات وسواتر_
شاهد المزيد
*خدمات مظلات وسواتر التخصصي* 
شركة مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول الظل الحديث التخصصي
*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول | مظلات وسواتر 0500559613*
alakhttiar1.com
*[FONT=&quot]الاختيارالدمام // مظلات الاختيارالخميس // مظلات الاختيارابها // مظلات الاختيار جيزان للتواصل جوال : [FONT=&quot]0500559613** [FONT=&quot]- 0114996351* 
مشاريع _مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول_ 0500559613. مشاريع مظلات الاختيار الاول بأفضل الأسعار تشييد مظلات الشد الإنشائي مظلات مميزة السعر
*مظلات وسواتر التخصصي الرياض | *
*sawater-sa.com*
_تخصصنا : تصنيع وتصميم وتشييد مظلات سيارات - مظلات مواقف حكوميه وخاصه - مظلات سيارات فلل 
مظلات سيارات قصور وجميع الاستخدامات من المظلات للسيارات والمركبات بمختلف احجامها بجوده عاليه 
وتوريد وتركيب كافة الاعمال المعدنيه من المظلات الحديدة في استخدمات متعدده
منها مظلات المستشفيات ومواقف الموظفين للوزارات والشركات والمدارس والجامعات بمواصفات عالية واسعار مثالية.
جميع انواع الاعمال بالصناعات المقاومه للحرارة وعوامل الجو الطبيعيه_
_مظلات_ وسواتر الرياض,مظلات وسواترالتخصصي
*سواتر و مظلات الرياض,*
*مظلات , سواتر , مظلات و سواتر الرياض , مظلات الرياض , سواتر الرياض,مظلات وسواتر الاختيارالاول,سواترالتخصصي,مظلات وسواتر*
مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول- الرياض-التخصصي-حي النخيل ت/0114996351 ج/ 0500559613
*مظلات سيارات وسواتر بالرياض* pvc و* سواتر* الرياض *مظلات سيارات*
*مظلات وسواتر - مظلات وسواتر التخصصي*
sawater-sa.com
تقدم _مظلات وسواتر_ افضل الاعمال _للمظلات والسواتر_ . _مظلات وسواتر_ الرياض 0500559613 , مظلات سيارات , خصومات مذهلة , اشكال جديدة , مظلات الرياض , مظلات فلل , سواتر
نهتم فى مؤسسة مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول بتوفير مظلات باحجام تتسع لاي عدد من المظلات تناسب المواقف للتظليل الكامل وحماية زجاج ومقاعد السيارات بالاضافة لتركيب مظلات سيارات الفلل والقصور ولاصحاب المنازل ومواقف الشركات وتظليل سيارات الطلبة والاساتذة بالجامعات والاطباء بالمستشفيات ومواقف المولات التجارية
ج/0500559613 ج/0535553929
تركيب مظلات تغطية الخزانات والتكييفات باسطح المنازل-تركيب مظلات العاب الاطفال بالحضانات وروض الاطفال.
توفر المظلة الحماية الكاملة للسيارة فلا تحتاج لكثرة الغسيل والتنظيف للتخلص من الغبار بالاضافة الى انها توفر الخصوصية عند تركيبها داخل الفلل والقصور والاماكن العامة.
تتفاوت اسعار مظلات السيارات حسب حجم السيارة او السيارات المطلوب تظليلها.
فوائد تظليل السيارات:
1-حماية الزجاج من اشعة الشمس فلا يصاب الزجاج بالسرطان بالاضافة الى حماية الديكورات الداخلية للسيارة و المقاعد خصوصا اذا كانت من الجلد من التعرض لاشعة الشمس المباشرة.
2-تجنب الاضرار الخطيرة التى قد تنجم نتيجة ارتفاع درجة حرارة الموتور بفعل حرارة الشمس مما يساعد على طول العمر الافتراضي للموتور .
3-تظليل السيارة بشكل جيد خاصة فى فصل الصيف يجعل التكييف يعمل بشكل اكثر كفاءة.
4-تجنب تغير لون سيارتك الذى يذهب ويتعرض للبهتان نتيجة وقوف السيارة مدة طويلة فى الشمس بدون تظليل.
*شركة سواتر ومظلات الاختيار الاول لتركيب مشاريع مظلات - السواتر - الهناجر - القرميد - البيوت الشعر - المستودعات- *
*ج/0500559613 ج/0535553929 ج/0548682241 ت/0114996351*
*تقدم ارقي واجمل انواع المظلات والسواتروالهناجر وانشاء المستودعات العامة كما نقوم بتوريد وتصميم وتنفيذ جميع انواع المظلات والسواترللمشاريع العامة الحكومية والخاصة بالشركات والفلل والقصور ومن اولويتنا :-*
*مظلات السيارات - مظلات المسابح -مظلات المدارس - مظلات  الساحات - هناجر حديد - سواتر شرائح- سواتر مجدول - سواتر اقمشه - سواتر جدارية - شبوك زراعيه - وتشييد جميع انواع المظلات والسواتر الخشبيه (فيمكو) بجوده عاليه*
*وتوريد وتركيب كافة الاعمال المعدنيه والمظلات وتغطيتها بالقماش pvc او بالصاج المعرج مع العازل ساندوتش بانل وكافة انواع الهناجر ويتم وصل القماش بماكينة خاصة لاجراء اللحام الحراري ( الكبس الحراري ) للقماش pvc المقاومه للحرارة وعوامل الجو الطبيعيه ..*
*مظلات سيارات متطورة وذات مواصفات عالية.*
*مظلات سيارات معلقة بدون أعمدة من الأمام لسهولة التوقف والحركة.*
*مظلات سيارات ذات أشكال جديدة ورائعة, منها الهرمي ومنها المقوسة وغيرها.*
*مظلات للسيارات بكافة أشكالها وأحجامها.*
*مظلات سيارات من قماش البولي إثلين Polyethylene shade net covers*
*مظلات سيارات من قماش بي في سي PVC, PVDF covers*
*مظلات وسواتر شركة الاختيار الاول التخصصي*
*مظلات وسواتر شركة الاختيار الاول نقدم أفضل أنواع المظلات من خلال خبراء ومتخصصون في تركيب المظلاتوالسواتر والهناجر بمستوى جودة عالي للشركات والمصانع والبنوك ومواقف السيارات والمستشفيات باستخدام أفضل وأحدث التقنيات وأفضل الخامات نحن متخصصون في مجال الإنشاء والدراسات الهندسية*
*سواتر ومظلات شركة الاختيار الاول السعودية توفر أفضل المواصفات في المظلات من أجل تقديم خدمة أفضل تحوز على رضاكم:*
*- مظلات عازلة للحرارة من أفضل المواد العازلة للحرارة لحماية السيارات من الحرارة المرتفعة للشمس*
*- شكل جذاب ومميز يتناسب مع طبيعة المكان*
*- الهيكل الحديدي مطلي بمواد عازلة لحمايته من الصدأ والتأكل*
*- عمل المظلات بطرق فنية لاستيعاب أكبر عدد من السيارات*
*نقدم في مظلات وسواتر شركة الاختيار الاول أفضل أنواع المظلات والسواتر المصنعة من أجود الخامات للتناسب مع جو المملكة ودرجات الحرارة الشديدة والمحافظة على السيارات خلال فترة تواجدها* 
*نتشرف بوجود افضل كادر فني ومهندسون ومشرفوت متخصصون فى تركيبات وتنفيذ مشاريع المظلات والسواتر وجميع اعمال الحدادة.
يتوفر لدينا مجال تنفيذ وتركيب:
سواتر حديد-افضل انواع المظلات للسيارات-مظلات مدارس-مظلات مداخل البيت-مظلات الشد الانشائي-مظلات مساجد-سواتر خشبية-سواتر شينكو-مظلات شينكو-قرميد معدني-مظلات قماش-مظلات متحركة-مظلات بلاستيك-مظلات هرمية.*
*مظلات سيارات من الاختيارالاول 0114996351 اسعار مخفضه 80 ريال للمتر ضمان 10 سنوات سواترالاختيارالاول-*
مظلات مداخل الفلل-تركيب مظلات خارجية للحدائق-مظلات مداخل فلل خارجية وفنادق-تركيب المظلات للمداخل-أجدد اشكال مظلات منازل
مظلات مداخل الفلل والمنازل و الفنادق والشركات متوفرة لدي مؤسسة الأختيار الاول بأشكال جمالية مميزة.نوفر فى مؤسسة مظلات الرياض-نقوم بتركيب مظلات مداخل فلل وبيوت و منشأت تجارية وسكنية .تمنح مظلات المداخل شكل جمالي للمكان كما انها تساعد على ملء فراغات المداخل.
ج/0500559613 
ج/0535553929​


​ نعتمد أحدث أشكال مظلات خشبية للمداخل حيث يعتبر الخشب بنوعيه الطبيعي والمعالج من العناصر الرئيسية فى تصنيع مظلات المداخل فالخشب يجعل المنزل يظهر فى حجم أكبر.
لا ينبغي عليك عزيزى العميل اهمال المدخل الرئيسي لمنزلك او فلتك فهو واجهتك امام الضيوف وهو جزء  رئيسى من تصميم المنزل لذا احرص على تجميله بمظلة راقية جميلة تزينه وتمنع دخول الشمس عن المنزل فى نفس الوقت.
مظلات الممرات الخشبية فى حدائق المنازل:
نقوم بتركيب المظلات الخشبية بحيث تشكل ممر جميل للحدائق المنزلية.
مظلات بلاستيك للمداخل:
نقوم بتركيب مظلات بلاستيك لمداخل المنازل والفلل تسمح بمرور الضوء النهاري للمنزل.
مظلات اشرعة بي في سي:
نقوم بتركيب مظلات شراعية قماشية انيقة بالوان تتناسب مع الوان دهانات المنازل.
مظلات مداخل لكسان:
نوفر مظلات مداخل من اللكسان بالوان وتغطيات مختلفة شفافة و قاتمة حسب الطلب.
مظلات مثبتة فى الحائط:
نقوم بتركيب المظلات الثابتة لواجهات المنازل.
مواصفات مظلات مداخل الفلل و المنازل:
1-حجب أشعة الشمس الحارقة فى الصيف.
2-إمكانية التزيين بالزهور والنباتات و الإضاءات.
3-عزل الأتربة والغبار عن المنزل او الفلة.
4-سهولة التنظيف والتلميع وعدم التعرض للتأكل.
مظلات مداخل الفلل
يتم تركيب مظلات المداخل للفلل ومظلات سيارات بالمداخل فى مؤسسة الأختيار الاول فى وقت قياسي و بأشكال تتناسب مع واجهات المنازل والفلل.
مظلات خارجية للحدائق
متخصصون فى تركيب مظلات جلسات خارجية للحدائق من أجود نوعيات خامات قماش البي في سي الكوري العازل للحرارة والمضاد للتمزق والإهتراء.
بالإضافة لتوفير نوعيات مظلات الخشب البلاستيكي والحديدي الخشابي لتظليل أماكن الجلوس بالحدائق.
نوفر أشكال مظلات الحدائق بالأشكال الهرمية والدائرية والمخروطية والقوسية فلدينا جميع الأشكال التى ترضي كل الأذواق.
مظلات مداخل الفلل















نعتمد أحدث أشكال مظلات خشبية للمداخل حيث يعتبر الخشب بنوعيه الطبيعي والمعالج من العناصر الرئيسية فى تصنيع مظلات المداخل فالخشب يجعل المنزل يظهر فى حجم أكبر.​



لا ينبغي عليك عزيزى العميل اهمال المدخل الرئيسي لمنزلك او فلتك فهو واجهتك امام الضيوف 
وهو جزء رئيسى من تصميم المنزل لذا احرص على تجميله بمظلة راقية جميلة تزينه وتمنع دخول الشمس عن المنزل فى نفس الوقت.​



مظلات الممرات الخشبية فى حدائق المنازل:
نقوم بتركيب المظلات الخشبية بحيث تشكل ممر جميل للحدائق المنزلية.​



مظلات بلاستيك للمداخل:
نقوم بتركيب مظلات بلاستيك لمداخل المنازل والفلل تسمح بمرور الضوء النهاري للمنزل.





مظلات اشرعة بي في سي:
نقوم بتركيب مظلات شراعية قماشية انيقة بالوان تتناسب مع الوان دهانات المنازل.​



مظلات مداخل لكسان:
نوفر مظلات مداخل من اللكسان بالوان وتغطيات مختلفة شفافة و قاتمة حسب الطلب.
مظلات مثبتة فى الحائط:
نقوم بتركيب المظلات الثابتة لواجهات المنازل.​





مظلات مداخل فلل وقصور _*مظلات مداخل الفلل الرياض*_​



مواصفات مظلات مداخل الفلل و المنازل:
1-حجب أشعة الشمس الحارقة فى الصيف.
2-إمكانية التزيين بالزهور والنباتات و الإضاءات.
3-عزل الأتربة والغبار عن المنزل او الفلة.
4-سهولة التنظيف والتلميع وعدم التعرض للتأكل.
يتم تركيب مظلات المداخل للفلل ومظلات سيارات بالمداخل فى مؤسسة الأختيار الاول فى وقت قياسي و بأشكال تتناسب مع واجهات المنازل والفلل.​











مظلات خارجية للحدائق





متخصصون فى تركيب مظلات جلسات خارجية للحدائق من أجود نوعيات خامات قماش البي في سي الكوري العازل للحرارة والمضاد للتمزق والإهتراء.
بالإضافة لتوفير نوعيات مظلات الخشب البلاستيكي والحديدي الخشابي لتظليل أماكن الجلوس بالحدائق.
نوفر أشكال مظلات الحدائق بالأشكال الهرمية والدائرية والمخروطية والقوسية فلدينا جميع الأشكال التى ترضي كل الأذواق.​​​*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول0553770074 www.alaktiar.com *
*مظلات وسواتر مؤسسة الاختيار الأول اسم مميز في عالم المظلات والسواتر على مدار سنوات طويلة ، هناجر ، قرميد ، خيام ، بيوت شعر ، مظلات الرياض, تركيب مظلات وسواتر* لمتابعة جديد اعمال مؤسسة مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول اضغط هنا
*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول *
www.alaktiar.com
مظلات وسواتر جدة , مظلات سيارات الطائف , مظلات مكة , مظلات سيارات الرياض , سواتر الخرج , مظلات الدمام , مظلات المدينة , سواتر جدة
مظلات ينبع , مظلات الرياض , سواتر الطائف , سواتر مكة , سواتر ومظلات الرياض , مظلات وسواتر الرياض , مظلات الاحساء , سواتر الدمام
مظلات الخميس , سواتر ابها , مظلات جازان , مظلات نجران , مظلات المناطق الوسطى , الدلم , السليل , المزاحمية , القصيم , بريدة , الخرج , الرياض , التخصصي
مظلات وسواتر فلل , مظلات فلل , مظلات سيارات , مظلات حدائق , مظلات مسابح , مظلات متحركة , مظلات احواش , مظلات مداخل , مظلات قصور , مظلات الرياض , حي العليا، حي السليمانية، حي الملك عبد العزيز، حي الملك عبد الله، حي الورود، حي صلاح الدين، حي الواحة، حي الملك فهد، حي المرسلات، حي النزهة، حي المغرزات، حي المروج، حي المصيف، حي التعاون، حي الإزدهار , حي الربيع، حي الندى، حي الصحافة، حي النرجس، حي العارض، حي النفل، حي العقيق، حي الوادي، حي الغدير، حي الياسمين، حي الفلاح، حي بنبان، حي القيروان، حي حطين، حي الملقا , حي المعذر، حي المحمدية، حي الرحمانية، حي الرائد، حي النخيل الغربي، حي النخيل، حي أم الحمام الشرقي، حي أم الحمام , حي الدوبية، حي القرى، حي الصناعية، حي الوسيطاء، حي معكال، حي الفيصلية، حي منفوحة، حي المنصورة، حي اليمامة، حي سلام،  حي جبرة، حي عتيقة، حي غبيراء، حي البطيحا، حي الخالدية، حي الديرة، حي الصالحية، حي العود، حي المرقب، حي منفوحة الجديدة , حي الدار البيضاء، حي طيبة، حي المنصورية , حي الرفيعة، حي الهدا، حي الشرقية، حي الناصرية، حي صياح، حي الوشام، حي النموذجية، حي المعذر، حي المؤتمرات، ، حي أم سليم، حي الشميسي، حي الجرادية، حي الفاخرية، حي عليشة , حي الحائر، حي الغنامية , النسيم الشرقي، النسيم الغربي، الريان، الروابي، المنار، السلام، النظيم، الندوة , خشم العان، حي الدفاع، حي المناخ، حي السلي، حي النور، حي الإسكان، حي الصناعية الجديدة، حي الجزيرة، حي السعادة، حي الفيحاء، حي هيت، حي البريه، حي المشاعل , حي جرير، حي الربوة، حي الزهراء، حي الصفا، حي الضباط، حي الملز، حي الوزارات، حي الفاروق، حي العمل، حي ثليم، حي المربع، حي الفوطة , حي الروضة، حي الرمال، حي المونسية، حي قرطبة، حي الجنادرية، حي القادسية، حي اليرموك، حي غرناطة، حي أشبيلية، حي الحمراء، حي المعيزلية، حي الخليج، حي الملك فيصل، حي القدس، حي النهضة، حي الأندلس , حي المهدية، حي عرقة، حي ظهرة لبن، حي الخزامى، حي السفارات ,هجرة وادي لبن، حي العريجاء، حي الدريهمية، حي العريجاء الوسطى، حي شبرا، حي السويدي الغربي، حي ظهرة البديعة، حي سلطانة، حي الزهرة، حي السويدي , حي أحد، حي عكاظ، حي الشفاء، حي المروة، حي بدر، حي المصانع، حي المنصورية، حي عريض , جرة وادي لبن، حي ظهرة نمار حي ديراب، حي نمار، حي الحزم, , مظلات وسواتر الرياض , مظلات سيارات الرياض , هناجر , مظلات شينكو , مظلات فلل , مظلات التخصصي , مظلات بافضل الاسعار , نتواجد في انحاء المملكة , مظلات وسواتر الرياض , سواتر الرياض , مظلات الرياض , سواتر ومظلات الرياض , هناجر الرياض , بيوت شعر , الرياض للمظلات والسواتر*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول | مظلات وسواترالرياض*
*الإختيار الأول- شركة مظلات,سواتر ومظلات,مظلات سيارات ...*
www.alakhttiar.com
مظلات وسواتر الرياض , مظلات الرياض , سواتر الرياض ,مظلات,سواتر,سواتر ومظلات الرياض, مظلات - مظلات, مظلات - مظلات المظلات -سواتر السواتر, مظلات - مظلات المظلات سواتر - مظلات سيارات الاختيارالاول-معرضناالرياض-شارع التخصصي, مظلات - سيارات - مظلات سيارات - انواع السواتر, سواتر - سواتر, سواتر مظلات هناجر قرميد, سواتر مظلات قراميد هناجربالصورشاهدو معارض مظلات سيارات وسواتر الاختيارالاول, سواتر مضلات هناجر, هناجر - سيارات - مظلات سيارات - انواع السواتر, هناجر مشاريع الاختيارالاول, هناجر ومظلات الاختيارمظلات الخيام-مظلات مدارس0500559613مظلات قماش الماني(alakhttiar1), مظلات وسواتر - سواتر ومظلات - مظلات - سواتر - هناهر - بيوت شعر - قرميد, مظلات وسواتر الاختيار(الظل الحديث(-فرع التخصصي ت/0114996351 ج/0500559613, مظلات,سواتر,هناجر,مظلات وسواتر,الرياض,جدة,الدمام,تبوك, المدينة,عسير,التخصصي ,..
_شركة_ الإختيار الأول-_شركة مظلات_,سواتر ومظلات,_مظلات_,السواتر والمظلات,_مظلات_ وسواتر ,الهناجر,قريمد,_مظلات_ سيارات, _مظلات_ مدارس...
*الاختيارالاول التظليل الحديث لتركيب مظلات السيارات واعمال السواتر بالرياض - جدة - الدمام - خميس مشيط - ابها - المدينة المنورة جوال/0500559613 تليفاكس/0114996351 ج/0535553929*
*مظلات وسواتر التخصصي الرياض | مظلات وسواتر*
sawater-sa.com
_مظلات_ وسواتر الرياض
*معارضنا المعتمدة* 
*الرئيسي: الرياض - شارع *التخصصي
*المعارض بالمدن الاخرى*
*جدة - الدمام - الاحساء - خميس مشيط*
*لدينا مندوبينا في المناطق التالية:.*
*# المناطق الوسطى: الخرج - القصيم - حائل **# المناطق الغربية : جدة - مكة المكرمة - المدينة المنورة - الطائف - ينب# المناطق الشرقية: الدمام - الخبر - الأحساء - القطيف - - الخفجي - الجبيل - حفر الباطن**# المناطق الشمالية: تبوك - الجوف - عرعر .**# المناطق الجنوبية: عسير - الباحة - نجران - جازان **#مناطق اخرى: ننفذ الاعمال في جميع المدن الاخرى شرط ان تتجاوز المساحه 100 متر مربع**وعدة مدن اخرى بالمملكة*
*ننفذ مشآريع المظلات والسواتر والهناجروالمستودعات*
*بجميع منآطق السعوديه*​  للإتصالات والإستفسارات
ج/0500559613 ج/0535553929 ج/0548682241 ت/0114996351
* شهادة تسجيل معتمدة من وزارة التجارة والاستثمار
سجل تجاري رقم 1010896134
المركز الرئيسي / شارع التخصصي
الاسم التجاري للفرع/مؤسسة مظلات الاختيار الاول للمقاولات - سواترالرياض-مظلات وسواترالتخصصي
للأستفسار تواصل معنا على الارقام التالية
تليفاكس \ 0114996351 
ج \ 0500559613
ج \ 0535553929
ج \ 0548682241*​[/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]​


----------



## معرض التخصصي (27 نوفمبر 2020)

*رد: شركة تركيب مظلات بالخرج 0553770074 توريد مشاريع مظلات بالخرج - مظلات مدارس وجامعات وكليات وساحات*

*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول - الاختيار الاول المظلات و السواتر*
alakhttiar1.com
_مظلات_ ممرات _مظلات_ مداخل فنادق برجولات خشبية للممرات 0500559613 _مظلات_ ممرات .... _مظلات_ و _سواتر_ الاختيار الاول نقدم افضل _المظلات_ و _السواتر_ و الهناجر كما نوفر القرميد
 *مظلات وسواتر الرياض – معرض التخصصي
mthlat-sa.com/
مظلات وسواتر الرياض – سواتر الرياض – مظلات الرياض- تركيب سواتر بالرياض – هناجر الرياض – تركيب مظلات الرياض – مظلات بالرياض – سواتر ومظلات الرياض*
*سواتر و مظلات الرياض
سواتر و مظلات الرياض معرض مظلات وسواترالتخصصي
www.sawatr.com/
سواتر و مظلات لتغطية المسابح و الفلل و الحواجز الارضية و الاخشاب البلاستيكية 0535553929 مظلات وسواتر الرياض خصوم 35 % مظلات سيارات , مظلات , اسعار مذهلة *سواتر و مظلات لتغطية المسابح و الفلل و الحواجز الارضية و الاخشاب البلاستيكية 0535553929 _مظلات وسواتر_ الرياض خصوم 35 % مظلات سيارات , مظلات , اسعار مذهلة ,
مظلات - مظلات الرياض - مظلات التخصصي - _مظلات وسواتر_ الرياض - سواتر جدة - سواتر الرياض - تركيب مظلات الرياض - مظلات سيارات - شركة سواتر - شركة مظلات - هناجر
 *مظلات وسواتر - مظلات وسواتر التخصصي*
*مظلات وسواتر الاختيارالاول التخصصي*
سواتر ومظلات الرياض مظلات الرياض sawatr.com , _مظلات وسواتر_ الاختيار الاول | _مظلات وسواتر_
شاهد المزيد
*خدمات مظلات وسواتر التخصصي* 
شركة مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول الظل الحديث التخصصي
*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول | مظلات وسواتر 0500559613*
alakhttiar1.com
*[FONT=&quot]الاختيارالدمام // مظلات الاختيارالخميس // مظلات  الاختيارابها // مظلات الاختيار جيزان للتواصل جوال : [FONT=&quot]0500559613** [FONT=&quot]- 0114996351* 
مشاريع _مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول_ 0500559613. مشاريع مظلات الاختيار الاول بأفضل الأسعار تشييد مظلات الشد الإنشائي مظلات مميزة السعر
*مظلات وسواتر التخصصي الرياض | *
*sawater-sa.com*
_تخصصنا : تصنيع وتصميم وتشييد مظلات سيارات - مظلات مواقف حكوميه وخاصه - مظلات سيارات فلل 
مظلات سيارات قصور وجميع الاستخدامات من المظلات للسيارات والمركبات بمختلف احجامها بجوده عاليه 
وتوريد وتركيب كافة الاعمال المعدنيه من المظلات الحديدة في استخدمات متعدده
منها مظلات المستشفيات ومواقف الموظفين للوزارات والشركات والمدارس والجامعات بمواصفات عالية واسعار مثالية.
جميع انواع الاعمال بالصناعات المقاومه للحرارة وعوامل الجو الطبيعيه_
_مظلات_ وسواتر الرياض,مظلات وسواترالتخصصي
*سواتر و مظلات الرياض,*
*مظلات , سواتر , مظلات و سواتر الرياض , مظلات الرياض , سواتر الرياض,مظلات وسواتر الاختيارالاول,سواترالتخصصي,مظلات وسواتر*
مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول- الرياض-التخصصي-حي النخيل ت/0114996351 ج/ 0500559613
*مظلات سيارات وسواتر بالرياض* pvc و* سواتر* الرياض *مظلات سيارات*
*مظلات وسواتر - مظلات وسواتر التخصصي*
sawater-sa.com
تقدم _مظلات وسواتر_ افضل الاعمال _للمظلات والسواتر_ . _مظلات وسواتر_ الرياض 0500559613 , مظلات سيارات , خصومات مذهلة , اشكال جديدة , مظلات الرياض , مظلات فلل , سواتر
نهتم فى مؤسسة مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول بتوفير مظلات باحجام تتسع لاي عدد من المظلات تناسب المواقف للتظليل  الكامل وحماية زجاج ومقاعد السيارات بالاضافة لتركيب مظلات سيارات الفلل والقصور ولاصحاب المنازل ومواقف الشركات وتظليل سيارات الطلبة والاساتذة بالجامعات والاطباء بالمستشفيات ومواقف المولات التجارية
ج/0500559613 ج/0535553929
تركيب مظلات تغطية الخزانات والتكييفات باسطح المنازل-تركيب مظلات العاب الاطفال بالحضانات وروض الاطفال.
توفر المظلة الحماية الكاملة للسيارة فلا تحتاج لكثرة الغسيل والتنظيف للتخلص من الغبار بالاضافة الى انها توفر الخصوصية عند تركيبها داخل الفلل والقصور والاماكن العامة.
تتفاوت اسعار مظلات السيارات حسب حجم السيارة او السيارات المطلوب تظليلها.
فوائد تظليل السيارات:
1-حماية الزجاج من اشعة الشمس فلا يصاب الزجاج بالسرطان بالاضافة الى حماية الديكورات الداخلية للسيارة و المقاعد خصوصا اذا كانت من الجلد من التعرض لاشعة الشمس المباشرة.
2-تجنب الاضرار الخطيرة التى قد تنجم نتيجة ارتفاع درجة حرارة الموتور بفعل حرارة الشمس مما يساعد على طول العمر الافتراضي للموتور .
3-تظليل السيارة بشكل جيد خاصة فى فصل الصيف يجعل التكييف يعمل بشكل اكثر كفاءة.
4-تجنب تغير لون سيارتك الذى يذهب ويتعرض للبهتان نتيجة وقوف السيارة مدة طويلة فى الشمس بدون تظليل.
*شركة سواتر ومظلات الاختيار الاول لتركيب مشاريع مظلات - السواتر - الهناجر - القرميد - البيوت الشعر - المستودعات- *
*ج/0500559613 ج/0535553929 ج/0548682241 ت/0114996351*
*تقدم ارقي واجمل انواع المظلات والسواتروالهناجر وانشاء المستودعات العامة كما نقوم بتوريد وتصميم وتنفيذ جميع انواع المظلات والسواترللمشاريع العامة الحكومية والخاصة بالشركات والفلل والقصور ومن اولويتنا :-*
*مظلات السيارات - مظلات المسابح -مظلات المدارس - مظلات  الساحات - هناجر حديد - سواتر شرائح- سواتر مجدول - سواتر اقمشه - سواتر جدارية - شبوك زراعيه - وتشييد جميع انواع المظلات والسواتر الخشبيه (فيمكو) بجوده عاليه*
*وتوريد وتركيب كافة الاعمال المعدنيه والمظلات وتغطيتها بالقماش pvc او بالصاج المعرج مع العازل ساندوتش بانل وكافة انواع الهناجر ويتم وصل القماش بماكينة خاصة لاجراء اللحام الحراري ( الكبس الحراري ) للقماش pvc المقاومه للحرارة وعوامل الجو الطبيعيه ..*
*مظلات سيارات متطورة وذات مواصفات عالية.*
*مظلات سيارات معلقة بدون أعمدة من الأمام لسهولة التوقف والحركة.*
*مظلات سيارات ذات أشكال جديدة ورائعة, منها الهرمي ومنها المقوسة وغيرها.*
*مظلات للسيارات بكافة أشكالها وأحجامها.*
*مظلات سيارات من قماش البولي إثلين Polyethylene shade net covers*
*مظلات سيارات من قماش بي في سي PVC, PVDF covers*
*مظلات وسواتر شركة الاختيار الاول التخصصي*
*مظلات وسواتر شركة الاختيار الاول نقدم أفضل أنواع المظلات من خلال خبراء ومتخصصون في تركيب المظلاتوالسواتر والهناجر بمستوى جودة عالي للشركات والمصانع والبنوك ومواقف السيارات  والمستشفيات باستخدام أفضل وأحدث التقنيات وأفضل الخامات نحن متخصصون في مجال الإنشاء والدراسات الهندسية*
*سواتر ومظلات شركة الاختيار الاول السعودية توفر أفضل المواصفات في المظلات من أجل تقديم خدمة أفضل تحوز على رضاكم:*
*- مظلات عازلة للحرارة من أفضل المواد العازلة للحرارة لحماية السيارات من الحرارة المرتفعة للشمس*
*- شكل جذاب ومميز يتناسب مع طبيعة المكان*
*- الهيكل الحديدي مطلي بمواد عازلة لحمايته من الصدأ والتأكل*
*- عمل المظلات بطرق فنية لاستيعاب أكبر عدد من السيارات*
*نقدم في مظلات وسواتر شركة الاختيار الاول أفضل أنواع المظلات والسواتر المصنعة من أجود الخامات للتناسب مع جو المملكة ودرجات الحرارة الشديدة والمحافظة على السيارات خلال فترة تواجدها* 
*نتشرف بوجود افضل كادر فني ومهندسون ومشرفوت متخصصون فى تركيبات وتنفيذ مشاريع المظلات والسواتر وجميع اعمال الحدادة.
يتوفر لدينا مجال تنفيذ وتركيب:
سواتر حديد-افضل انواع المظلات للسيارات-مظلات مدارس-مظلات مداخل البيت-مظلات الشد الانشائي-مظلات مساجد-سواتر خشبية-سواتر شينكو-مظلات شينكو-قرميد معدني-مظلات قماش-مظلات متحركة-مظلات بلاستيك-مظلات هرمية.*
*مظلات سيارات من الاختيارالاول 0114996351 اسعار مخفضه 80 ريال للمتر ضمان 10 سنوات سواترالاختيارالاول-*
مظلات مداخل الفلل-تركيب مظلات خارجية للحدائق-مظلات مداخل فلل خارجية وفنادق-تركيب المظلات للمداخل-أجدد اشكال مظلات منازل
مظلات مداخل الفلل والمنازل و الفنادق والشركات متوفرة لدي مؤسسة الأختيار الاول بأشكال جمالية مميزة.نوفر فى مؤسسة مظلات الرياض-نقوم بتركيب مظلات مداخل فلل وبيوت و منشأت تجارية وسكنية .تمنح مظلات المداخل شكل جمالي للمكان كما انها تساعد على ملء فراغات المداخل.
ج/0500559613 
ج/0535553929​


​ نعتمد أحدث أشكال مظلات خشبية للمداخل حيث يعتبر الخشب بنوعيه الطبيعي والمعالج من العناصر الرئيسية فى تصنيع مظلات المداخل فالخشب يجعل المنزل يظهر فى حجم أكبر.
لا ينبغي عليك عزيزى العميل اهمال المدخل الرئيسي لمنزلك او فلتك فهو واجهتك امام الضيوف وهو جزء رئيسى من تصميم المنزل لذا احرص على تجميله بمظلة راقية جميلة تزينه وتمنع دخول الشمس عن المنزل فى نفس الوقت.
مظلات الممرات الخشبية فى حدائق المنازل:
نقوم بتركيب المظلات الخشبية بحيث تشكل ممر جميل للحدائق المنزلية.
مظلات بلاستيك للمداخل:
نقوم بتركيب مظلات بلاستيك لمداخل المنازل والفلل تسمح بمرور الضوء النهاري للمنزل.
مظلات اشرعة بي في سي:
نقوم بتركيب مظلات شراعية قماشية انيقة بالوان تتناسب مع الوان دهانات المنازل.
مظلات مداخل لكسان:
نوفر مظلات مداخل من اللكسان بالوان وتغطيات مختلفة شفافة و قاتمة حسب الطلب.
مظلات مثبتة فى الحائط:
نقوم بتركيب المظلات الثابتة لواجهات المنازل.
مواصفات مظلات مداخل الفلل و المنازل:
1-حجب أشعة الشمس الحارقة فى الصيف.
2-إمكانية التزيين بالزهور والنباتات و الإضاءات.
3-عزل الأتربة والغبار عن المنزل او الفلة.
4-سهولة التنظيف والتلميع وعدم التعرض للتأكل.
مظلات مداخل الفلل
يتم تركيب مظلات المداخل للفلل ومظلات سيارات بالمداخل فى مؤسسة الأختيار الاول فى وقت قياسي و بأشكال تتناسب مع واجهات المنازل والفلل.
مظلات خارجية للحدائق
متخصصون فى تركيب مظلات جلسات خارجية للحدائق من أجود نوعيات خامات قماش البي في سي الكوري العازل للحرارة والمضاد للتمزق والإهتراء.
بالإضافة لتوفير نوعيات مظلات الخشب البلاستيكي والحديدي الخشابي لتظليل أماكن الجلوس بالحدائق.
نوفر أشكال مظلات الحدائق بالأشكال الهرمية والدائرية والمخروطية والقوسية فلدينا جميع الأشكال التى ترضي كل الأذواق.
مظلات مداخل الفلل















نعتمد أحدث أشكال مظلات خشبية للمداخل حيث يعتبر الخشب بنوعيه الطبيعي والمعالج من العناصر الرئيسية فى تصنيع مظلات المداخل فالخشب يجعل المنزل يظهر فى حجم أكبر.​



لا ينبغي عليك عزيزى العميل اهمال المدخل الرئيسي لمنزلك او فلتك فهو واجهتك امام الضيوف 
وهو جزء رئيسى من تصميم المنزل لذا احرص على تجميله بمظلة راقية جميلة تزينه وتمنع دخول الشمس عن المنزل فى نفس الوقت.​



مظلات الممرات الخشبية فى حدائق المنازل:
نقوم بتركيب المظلات الخشبية بحيث تشكل ممر جميل للحدائق المنزلية.​



مظلات بلاستيك للمداخل:
نقوم بتركيب مظلات بلاستيك لمداخل المنازل والفلل تسمح بمرور الضوء النهاري للمنزل.





مظلات اشرعة بي في سي:
نقوم بتركيب مظلات شراعية قماشية انيقة بالوان تتناسب مع الوان دهانات المنازل.​



مظلات مداخل لكسان:
نوفر مظلات مداخل من اللكسان بالوان وتغطيات مختلفة شفافة و قاتمة حسب الطلب.
مظلات مثبتة فى الحائط:
نقوم بتركيب المظلات الثابتة لواجهات المنازل.​





مظلات مداخل فلل وقصور _*مظلات مداخل الفلل الرياض*_​



مواصفات مظلات مداخل الفلل و المنازل:
1-حجب أشعة الشمس الحارقة فى الصيف.
2-إمكانية التزيين بالزهور والنباتات و الإضاءات.
3-عزل الأتربة والغبار عن المنزل او الفلة.
4-سهولة التنظيف والتلميع وعدم التعرض للتأكل.
يتم تركيب مظلات المداخل للفلل ومظلات سيارات بالمداخل فى مؤسسة الأختيار الاول فى وقت قياسي و بأشكال تتناسب مع واجهات المنازل والفلل.​











مظلات خارجية للحدائق





متخصصون فى تركيب مظلات جلسات خارجية للحدائق من أجود نوعيات خامات قماش البي في سي الكوري العازل للحرارة والمضاد للتمزق والإهتراء.
بالإضافة لتوفير نوعيات مظلات الخشب البلاستيكي والحديدي الخشابي لتظليل أماكن الجلوس بالحدائق.
نوفر أشكال مظلات الحدائق بالأشكال الهرمية والدائرية والمخروطية والقوسية فلدينا جميع الأشكال التى ترضي كل الأذواق.​​​*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول0553770074 www.alaktiar.com *
*مظلات وسواتر مؤسسة الاختيار الأول اسم مميز في عالم المظلات والسواتر على مدار سنوات طويلة ، هناجر ، قرميد ، خيام ، بيوت شعر ، مظلات الرياض, تركيب مظلات وسواتر* لمتابعة جديد اعمال مؤسسة مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول اضغط هنا
*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول *
www.alaktiar.com
مظلات وسواتر جدة , مظلات سيارات الطائف , مظلات مكة , مظلات سيارات الرياض , سواتر الخرج , مظلات الدمام , مظلات المدينة , سواتر جدة
مظلات ينبع , مظلات الرياض , سواتر الطائف , سواتر مكة , سواتر ومظلات الرياض , مظلات وسواتر الرياض , مظلات الاحساء , سواتر الدمام
مظلات الخميس , سواتر ابها , مظلات جازان , مظلات نجران , مظلات المناطق الوسطى , الدلم , السليل , المزاحمية , القصيم , بريدة , الخرج , الرياض , التخصصي
مظلات وسواتر فلل , مظلات فلل , مظلات سيارات , مظلات حدائق , مظلات مسابح , مظلات متحركة , مظلات احواش , مظلات مداخل , مظلات قصور , مظلات الرياض , حي العليا، حي السليمانية، حي الملك عبد العزيز، حي الملك عبد الله، حي الورود، حي صلاح الدين، حي الواحة، حي الملك فهد، حي المرسلات، حي النزهة، حي المغرزات، حي المروج، حي المصيف، حي التعاون، حي الإزدهار , حي الربيع، حي الندى، حي الصحافة، حي النرجس، حي العارض، حي النفل، حي العقيق، حي الوادي، حي الغدير، حي الياسمين، حي الفلاح، حي بنبان، حي القيروان، حي حطين، حي الملقا , حي المعذر، حي المحمدية، حي الرحمانية، حي الرائد،  حي النخيل الغربي، حي النخيل، حي أم الحمام الشرقي، حي أم الحمام , حي الدوبية، حي القرى، حي الصناعية، حي الوسيطاء، حي معكال، حي الفيصلية، حي منفوحة، حي المنصورة، حي اليمامة، حي سلام، حي جبرة، حي عتيقة، حي غبيراء، حي البطيحا، حي الخالدية، حي الديرة، حي الصالحية، حي العود، حي المرقب، حي منفوحة الجديدة , حي الدار البيضاء، حي طيبة، حي المنصورية , حي الرفيعة، حي الهدا، حي الشرقية، حي الناصرية، حي صياح، حي الوشام، حي النموذجية، حي المعذر، حي المؤتمرات، ، حي أم سليم، حي الشميسي، حي الجرادية، حي الفاخرية، حي عليشة , حي الحائر، حي الغنامية , النسيم الشرقي، النسيم الغربي، الريان، الروابي، المنار، السلام، النظيم، الندوة , خشم العان، حي الدفاع، حي المناخ، حي السلي، حي النور، حي الإسكان، حي الصناعية الجديدة، حي الجزيرة، حي السعادة، حي الفيحاء، حي هيت، حي البريه، حي المشاعل , حي جرير، حي الربوة، حي الزهراء، حي الصفا، حي الضباط، حي الملز، حي الوزارات، حي الفاروق، حي العمل، حي ثليم، حي المربع، حي الفوطة , حي الروضة، حي الرمال، حي المونسية، حي قرطبة، حي الجنادرية، حي القادسية، حي اليرموك، حي غرناطة، حي أشبيلية، حي الحمراء، حي المعيزلية، حي الخليج، حي الملك فيصل، حي القدس، حي النهضة، حي الأندلس , حي المهدية، حي عرقة، حي ظهرة لبن، حي الخزامى، حي السفارات ,هجرة وادي لبن، حي العريجاء، حي الدريهمية، حي العريجاء الوسطى، حي شبرا، حي السويدي الغربي، حي ظهرة البديعة، حي سلطانة، حي الزهرة، حي السويدي , حي أحد، حي عكاظ، حي الشفاء، حي المروة، حي بدر، حي المصانع، حي المنصورية، حي عريض , جرة وادي لبن، حي ظهرة نمار حي ديراب، حي نمار، حي الحزم, , مظلات وسواتر الرياض , مظلات سيارات الرياض , هناجر , مظلات شينكو , مظلات فلل , مظلات التخصصي , مظلات بافضل الاسعار , نتواجد في انحاء المملكة , مظلات وسواتر الرياض , سواتر الرياض , مظلات الرياض , سواتر ومظلات الرياض , هناجر الرياض , بيوت شعر , الرياض للمظلات والسواتر*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول | مظلات وسواترالرياض*
*الإختيار الأول- شركة مظلات,سواتر ومظلات,مظلات سيارات ...*
www.alakhttiar.com
مظلات وسواتر الرياض , مظلات الرياض , سواتر الرياض ,مظلات,سواتر,سواتر ومظلات الرياض, مظلات - مظلات, مظلات - مظلات المظلات -سواتر السواتر, مظلات - مظلات المظلات سواتر - مظلات سيارات الاختيارالاول-معرضناالرياض-شارع التخصصي, مظلات - سيارات - مظلات سيارات - انواع السواتر, سواتر - سواتر, سواتر مظلات هناجر قرميد, سواتر مظلات قراميد هناجربالصورشاهدو معارض مظلات سيارات وسواتر الاختيارالاول, سواتر مضلات هناجر, هناجر - سيارات - مظلات سيارات - انواع السواتر, هناجر مشاريع الاختيارالاول, هناجر ومظلات الاختيارمظلات الخيام-مظلات مدارس0500559613مظلات قماش الماني(alakhttiar1), مظلات وسواتر - سواتر ومظلات - مظلات - سواتر - هناهر - بيوت شعر - قرميد, مظلات وسواتر الاختيار(الظل الحديث(-فرع التخصصي ت/0114996351 ج/0500559613, مظلات,سواتر,هناجر,مظلات وسواتر,الرياض,جدة,الدمام,تبوك, المدينة,عسير,التخصصي ,..
_شركة_ الإختيار الأول-_شركة مظلات_,سواتر ومظلات,_مظلات_,السواتر والمظلات,_مظلات_ وسواتر ,الهناجر,قريمد,_مظلات_ سيارات, _مظلات_ مدارس...
*الاختيارالاول التظليل الحديث لتركيب مظلات السيارات واعمال السواتر بالرياض - جدة - الدمام - خميس مشيط - ابها - المدينة المنورة جوال/0500559613 تليفاكس/0114996351 ج/0535553929*
*مظلات وسواتر التخصصي الرياض | مظلات وسواتر*
sawater-sa.com
_مظلات_ وسواتر الرياض
*معارضنا المعتمدة* 
*الرئيسي: الرياض - شارع *التخصصي
*المعارض بالمدن الاخرى*
*جدة - الدمام - الاحساء - خميس مشيط*
*لدينا مندوبينا في المناطق التالية:.*
*# المناطق الوسطى: الخرج - القصيم - حائل **# المناطق الغربية : جدة - مكة المكرمة - المدينة المنورة - الطائف - ينب# المناطق الشرقية: الدمام - الخبر - الأحساء - القطيف - - الخفجي - الجبيل - حفر الباطن**# المناطق الشمالية: تبوك - الجوف - عرعر .**# المناطق الجنوبية: عسير - الباحة - نجران - جازان **#مناطق اخرى: ننفذ الاعمال في جميع المدن الاخرى شرط ان تتجاوز المساحه 100 متر مربع**وعدة مدن اخرى بالمملكة*
*ننفذ مشآريع المظلات والسواتر والهناجروالمستودعات*
*بجميع منآطق السعوديه*​  للإتصالات والإستفسارات
ج/0500559613 ج/0535553929 ج/0548682241 ت/0114996351
* شهادة تسجيل معتمدة من وزارة التجارة والاستثمار
سجل تجاري رقم 1010896134
المركز الرئيسي / شارع التخصصي
الاسم التجاري للفرع/مؤسسة مظلات الاختيار الاول للمقاولات - سواترالرياض-مظلات وسواترالتخصصي
للأستفسار تواصل معنا على الارقام التالية
تليفاكس \ 0114996351 
ج \ 0500559613
ج \ 0535553929
ج \ 0548682241*​[/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]​


----------



## معرض التخصصي (5 ديسمبر 2020)

*رد: شركة تركيب مظلات بالخرج 0553770074 توريد مشاريع مظلات بالخرج - مظلات مدارس وجامعات وكليات وساحات*

*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول - الاختيار الاول المظلات و السواتر*
alakhttiar1.com
_مظلات_ ممرات _مظلات_ مداخل فنادق برجولات خشبية للممرات 0500559613 _مظلات_ ممرات .... _مظلات_ و _سواتر_ الاختيار الاول نقدم افضل _المظلات_ و _السواتر_ و الهناجر كما نوفر القرميد
 *مظلات وسواتر الرياض – معرض التخصصي
mthlat-sa.com/
مظلات وسواتر الرياض – سواتر الرياض – مظلات الرياض- تركيب سواتر بالرياض – هناجر الرياض – تركيب مظلات الرياض – مظلات بالرياض – سواتر ومظلات الرياض*
*سواتر و مظلات الرياض
سواتر و مظلات الرياض معرض مظلات وسواترالتخصصي
www.sawatr.com/
سواتر و مظلات لتغطية المسابح و الفلل و الحواجز الارضية و الاخشاب البلاستيكية 0535553929 مظلات وسواتر الرياض خصوم 35 % مظلات سيارات , مظلات , اسعار مذهلة *سواتر و مظلات لتغطية المسابح و الفلل و الحواجز الارضية و الاخشاب البلاستيكية 0535553929 _مظلات وسواتر_ الرياض خصوم 35 % مظلات سيارات , مظلات , اسعار مذهلة ,
مظلات - مظلات الرياض - مظلات التخصصي - _مظلات وسواتر_ الرياض - سواتر جدة - سواتر الرياض - تركيب مظلات الرياض - مظلات سيارات - شركة سواتر - شركة مظلات - هناجر
 *مظلات وسواتر - مظلات وسواتر التخصصي*
*مظلات وسواتر الاختيارالاول التخصصي*
سواتر ومظلات الرياض مظلات الرياض sawatr.com , _مظلات وسواتر_ الاختيار الاول | _مظلات وسواتر_
شاهد المزيد
*خدمات مظلات وسواتر التخصصي* 
شركة مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول الظل الحديث التخصصي
*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول | مظلات وسواتر 0500559613*
alakhttiar1.com
*[FONT=&quot]الاختيارالدمام // مظلات الاختيارالخميس // مظلات الاختيارابها // مظلات الاختيار جيزان للتواصل جوال : [FONT=&quot]0500559613** [FONT=&quot]- 0114996351* 
مشاريع _مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول_ 0500559613. مشاريع مظلات الاختيار الاول بأفضل الأسعار تشييد مظلات الشد الإنشائي مظلات مميزة السعر
*مظلات وسواتر التخصصي الرياض | *
*sawater-sa.com*
_تخصصنا : تصنيع وتصميم وتشييد مظلات سيارات - مظلات مواقف حكوميه وخاصه - مظلات سيارات فلل 
مظلات سيارات قصور وجميع الاستخدامات من المظلات للسيارات والمركبات بمختلف احجامها بجوده عاليه 
وتوريد وتركيب كافة الاعمال المعدنيه من المظلات الحديدة في استخدمات متعدده
منها مظلات المستشفيات ومواقف الموظفين للوزارات والشركات والمدارس والجامعات بمواصفات عالية واسعار مثالية.
جميع انواع الاعمال بالصناعات المقاومه للحرارة وعوامل الجو الطبيعيه_
_مظلات_ وسواتر الرياض,مظلات وسواترالتخصصي
*سواتر و مظلات الرياض,*
*مظلات , سواتر , مظلات و سواتر الرياض , مظلات الرياض , سواتر الرياض,مظلات وسواتر الاختيارالاول,سواترالتخصصي,مظلات وسواتر*
مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول- الرياض-التخصصي-حي النخيل ت/0114996351 ج/ 0500559613
*مظلات سيارات وسواتر بالرياض* pvc و* سواتر* الرياض *مظلات سيارات*
*مظلات وسواتر - مظلات وسواتر التخصصي*
sawater-sa.com
تقدم _مظلات وسواتر_ افضل الاعمال _للمظلات والسواتر_ . _مظلات وسواتر_ الرياض 0500559613 , مظلات سيارات , خصومات مذهلة , اشكال جديدة , مظلات الرياض , مظلات فلل , سواتر
نهتم فى مؤسسة مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول بتوفير مظلات باحجام تتسع لاي عدد من المظلات تناسب المواقف للتظليل الكامل وحماية زجاج ومقاعد السيارات بالاضافة لتركيب مظلات سيارات الفلل والقصور ولاصحاب المنازل ومواقف الشركات وتظليل  سيارات الطلبة والاساتذة بالجامعات والاطباء بالمستشفيات ومواقف المولات التجارية
ج/0500559613 ج/0535553929
تركيب مظلات تغطية الخزانات والتكييفات باسطح المنازل-تركيب مظلات العاب الاطفال بالحضانات وروض الاطفال.
توفر المظلة الحماية الكاملة للسيارة فلا تحتاج لكثرة الغسيل والتنظيف للتخلص من الغبار بالاضافة الى انها توفر الخصوصية عند تركيبها داخل الفلل والقصور والاماكن العامة.
تتفاوت اسعار مظلات السيارات حسب حجم السيارة او السيارات المطلوب تظليلها.
فوائد تظليل السيارات:
1-حماية الزجاج من اشعة الشمس فلا يصاب الزجاج بالسرطان بالاضافة الى حماية الديكورات الداخلية للسيارة و المقاعد خصوصا اذا كانت من الجلد من التعرض لاشعة الشمس المباشرة.
2-تجنب الاضرار الخطيرة التى قد تنجم نتيجة ارتفاع درجة حرارة الموتور بفعل حرارة الشمس مما يساعد على طول العمر الافتراضي للموتور .
3-تظليل السيارة بشكل جيد خاصة فى فصل الصيف يجعل التكييف يعمل بشكل اكثر كفاءة.
4-تجنب تغير لون سيارتك الذى يذهب ويتعرض للبهتان نتيجة وقوف السيارة مدة طويلة فى الشمس بدون تظليل.
*شركة سواتر ومظلات الاختيار الاول لتركيب مشاريع مظلات - السواتر - الهناجر - القرميد - البيوت الشعر - المستودعات- *
*ج/0500559613 ج/0535553929 ج/0548682241 ت/0114996351*
*تقدم ارقي واجمل انواع المظلات والسواتروالهناجر وانشاء المستودعات العامة كما نقوم بتوريد وتصميم وتنفيذ جميع انواع المظلات والسواترللمشاريع العامة الحكومية والخاصة بالشركات والفلل والقصور ومن اولويتنا :-*
*مظلات السيارات - مظلات المسابح -مظلات المدارس - مظلات  الساحات - هناجر حديد - سواتر شرائح- سواتر مجدول - سواتر اقمشه - سواتر جدارية - شبوك زراعيه - وتشييد جميع انواع المظلات والسواتر الخشبيه (فيمكو) بجوده عاليه*
*وتوريد وتركيب كافة الاعمال المعدنيه والمظلات وتغطيتها بالقماش pvc او بالصاج المعرج مع العازل ساندوتش بانل وكافة انواع الهناجر ويتم وصل القماش بماكينة خاصة لاجراء اللحام الحراري ( الكبس الحراري ) للقماش pvc المقاومه للحرارة وعوامل الجو الطبيعيه ..*
*مظلات سيارات متطورة وذات مواصفات عالية.*
*مظلات سيارات معلقة بدون أعمدة من الأمام لسهولة التوقف والحركة.*
*مظلات سيارات ذات أشكال جديدة ورائعة, منها الهرمي ومنها المقوسة وغيرها.*
*مظلات للسيارات بكافة أشكالها وأحجامها.*
*مظلات سيارات من قماش البولي إثلين Polyethylene shade net covers*
*مظلات سيارات من قماش بي في سي PVC, PVDF covers*
*مظلات وسواتر شركة الاختيار الاول التخصصي*
*مظلات وسواتر شركة الاختيار الاول نقدم أفضل أنواع المظلات من خلال خبراء ومتخصصون في تركيب المظلاتوالسواتر والهناجر بمستوى جودة عالي للشركات والمصانع والبنوك ومواقف السيارات والمستشفيات باستخدام أفضل وأحدث التقنيات وأفضل الخامات نحن متخصصون في مجال الإنشاء والدراسات الهندسية*
*سواتر ومظلات شركة الاختيار الاول السعودية توفر أفضل المواصفات في المظلات من أجل تقديم خدمة أفضل تحوز على رضاكم:*
*- مظلات عازلة للحرارة من أفضل المواد العازلة للحرارة لحماية السيارات من الحرارة المرتفعة للشمس*
*- شكل جذاب ومميز يتناسب مع طبيعة المكان*
*- الهيكل الحديدي مطلي بمواد عازلة لحمايته من الصدأ والتأكل*
*- عمل المظلات بطرق فنية لاستيعاب أكبر عدد من السيارات*
*نقدم في مظلات وسواتر شركة الاختيار الاول أفضل أنواع المظلات والسواتر المصنعة من أجود الخامات للتناسب مع جو المملكة ودرجات الحرارة الشديدة والمحافظة على السيارات خلال فترة تواجدها* 
*نتشرف بوجود افضل كادر فني ومهندسون ومشرفوت متخصصون فى تركيبات وتنفيذ مشاريع المظلات والسواتر وجميع اعمال الحدادة.
يتوفر لدينا مجال تنفيذ وتركيب:
سواتر حديد-افضل انواع المظلات للسيارات-مظلات مدارس-مظلات مداخل البيت-مظلات الشد الانشائي-مظلات مساجد-سواتر خشبية-سواتر شينكو-مظلات شينكو-قرميد معدني-مظلات قماش-مظلات متحركة-مظلات بلاستيك-مظلات هرمية.*
*مظلات سيارات من الاختيارالاول 0114996351 اسعار مخفضه 80 ريال للمتر ضمان 10 سنوات سواترالاختيارالاول-*
مظلات مداخل الفلل-تركيب مظلات خارجية للحدائق-مظلات مداخل فلل خارجية وفنادق-تركيب المظلات للمداخل-أجدد اشكال مظلات منازل
مظلات مداخل الفلل والمنازل و الفنادق والشركات متوفرة لدي مؤسسة الأختيار الاول بأشكال جمالية مميزة.نوفر فى مؤسسة مظلات الرياض-نقوم بتركيب مظلات مداخل فلل وبيوت و منشأت تجارية وسكنية .تمنح مظلات المداخل شكل جمالي للمكان كما انها تساعد على ملء فراغات المداخل.
ج/0500559613 
ج/0535553929​


​ نعتمد أحدث أشكال مظلات خشبية للمداخل حيث يعتبر الخشب بنوعيه الطبيعي والمعالج من العناصر الرئيسية فى تصنيع مظلات المداخل فالخشب يجعل المنزل يظهر فى حجم أكبر.
لا ينبغي عليك عزيزى العميل اهمال المدخل الرئيسي لمنزلك او فلتك فهو واجهتك امام الضيوف وهو جزء رئيسى من تصميم المنزل لذا احرص على تجميله بمظلة راقية جميلة تزينه وتمنع دخول الشمس عن المنزل فى نفس الوقت.
مظلات الممرات الخشبية فى حدائق المنازل:
نقوم بتركيب المظلات الخشبية بحيث تشكل ممر جميل للحدائق المنزلية.
مظلات بلاستيك للمداخل:
نقوم بتركيب مظلات بلاستيك لمداخل المنازل والفلل تسمح بمرور الضوء النهاري للمنزل.
مظلات اشرعة بي في سي:
نقوم بتركيب مظلات شراعية قماشية انيقة بالوان تتناسب مع الوان دهانات المنازل.
مظلات مداخل لكسان:
نوفر مظلات مداخل من اللكسان بالوان وتغطيات مختلفة شفافة و قاتمة حسب الطلب.
مظلات مثبتة فى الحائط:
نقوم بتركيب المظلات الثابتة لواجهات المنازل.
مواصفات مظلات مداخل الفلل و المنازل:
1-حجب أشعة الشمس الحارقة فى الصيف.
2-إمكانية التزيين بالزهور والنباتات و الإضاءات.
3-عزل الأتربة والغبار عن المنزل او الفلة.
4-سهولة التنظيف والتلميع وعدم التعرض للتأكل.
مظلات مداخل الفلل
يتم تركيب مظلات المداخل للفلل ومظلات سيارات بالمداخل فى مؤسسة الأختيار الاول فى وقت قياسي و بأشكال تتناسب مع واجهات المنازل والفلل.
مظلات خارجية للحدائق
متخصصون فى تركيب مظلات جلسات خارجية للحدائق من أجود نوعيات خامات قماش البي في سي الكوري العازل للحرارة والمضاد للتمزق والإهتراء.
بالإضافة لتوفير نوعيات مظلات الخشب البلاستيكي والحديدي الخشابي لتظليل أماكن الجلوس بالحدائق.
نوفر أشكال مظلات الحدائق بالأشكال الهرمية والدائرية والمخروطية والقوسية فلدينا جميع الأشكال التى ترضي كل الأذواق.
مظلات مداخل الفلل















نعتمد أحدث أشكال مظلات خشبية للمداخل حيث يعتبر الخشب بنوعيه الطبيعي والمعالج من العناصر الرئيسية فى تصنيع مظلات المداخل فالخشب يجعل المنزل يظهر فى حجم أكبر.​



لا ينبغي عليك عزيزى العميل اهمال المدخل الرئيسي لمنزلك او فلتك فهو واجهتك امام الضيوف 
وهو جزء رئيسى من تصميم المنزل لذا احرص على تجميله بمظلة راقية جميلة تزينه وتمنع دخول الشمس عن المنزل فى نفس الوقت.​



مظلات الممرات الخشبية فى حدائق المنازل:
نقوم بتركيب المظلات الخشبية بحيث تشكل ممر جميل للحدائق المنزلية.​



مظلات بلاستيك للمداخل:
نقوم بتركيب مظلات بلاستيك لمداخل المنازل والفلل تسمح بمرور الضوء النهاري للمنزل.





مظلات اشرعة بي في سي:
نقوم بتركيب مظلات شراعية قماشية انيقة بالوان تتناسب مع الوان دهانات المنازل.​



مظلات مداخل لكسان:
نوفر مظلات مداخل من اللكسان بالوان وتغطيات مختلفة شفافة و قاتمة حسب الطلب.
مظلات مثبتة فى الحائط:
نقوم بتركيب المظلات الثابتة لواجهات المنازل.​





مظلات مداخل فلل وقصور _*مظلات مداخل الفلل الرياض*_​



مواصفات مظلات مداخل الفلل و المنازل:
1-حجب أشعة الشمس الحارقة فى الصيف.
2-إمكانية التزيين بالزهور والنباتات و الإضاءات.
3-عزل الأتربة والغبار عن المنزل او الفلة.
4-سهولة التنظيف والتلميع وعدم التعرض للتأكل.
يتم تركيب مظلات المداخل للفلل ومظلات سيارات بالمداخل فى مؤسسة الأختيار الاول فى وقت قياسي و بأشكال تتناسب مع واجهات المنازل والفلل.​











مظلات خارجية للحدائق





متخصصون فى تركيب مظلات جلسات خارجية للحدائق من أجود نوعيات خامات قماش البي في سي الكوري العازل للحرارة والمضاد للتمزق والإهتراء.
بالإضافة لتوفير نوعيات مظلات الخشب البلاستيكي والحديدي الخشابي لتظليل أماكن الجلوس بالحدائق.
نوفر أشكال مظلات الحدائق بالأشكال الهرمية والدائرية والمخروطية والقوسية فلدينا جميع الأشكال التى ترضي كل الأذواق.​​​*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول0553770074 www.alaktiar.com *
*مظلات وسواتر مؤسسة الاختيار الأول اسم مميز في عالم المظلات والسواتر على مدار سنوات طويلة ، هناجر ، قرميد ، خيام ، بيوت شعر ، مظلات الرياض, تركيب مظلات وسواتر* لمتابعة جديد اعمال مؤسسة مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول اضغط هنا
*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول *
www.alaktiar.com
مظلات وسواتر جدة , مظلات سيارات الطائف , مظلات مكة , مظلات سيارات الرياض , سواتر الخرج , مظلات الدمام , مظلات المدينة , سواتر جدة
مظلات ينبع , مظلات الرياض , سواتر الطائف , سواتر مكة , سواتر ومظلات الرياض , مظلات وسواتر الرياض , مظلات الاحساء , سواتر الدمام
مظلات الخميس , سواتر ابها , مظلات جازان , مظلات نجران , مظلات المناطق الوسطى , الدلم , السليل , المزاحمية , القصيم , بريدة , الخرج , الرياض , التخصصي
مظلات  وسواتر فلل , مظلات فلل , مظلات سيارات , مظلات حدائق , مظلات مسابح , مظلات متحركة , مظلات احواش , مظلات مداخل , مظلات قصور , مظلات الرياض , حي العليا، حي السليمانية، حي الملك عبد العزيز، حي الملك عبد الله، حي الورود، حي صلاح الدين، حي الواحة، حي الملك فهد، حي المرسلات، حي النزهة، حي المغرزات، حي المروج، حي المصيف، حي التعاون، حي الإزدهار , حي الربيع، حي الندى، حي الصحافة، حي النرجس، حي العارض، حي النفل، حي العقيق، حي الوادي، حي الغدير، حي الياسمين، حي الفلاح، حي بنبان، حي القيروان، حي حطين، حي الملقا , حي المعذر، حي المحمدية، حي الرحمانية، حي الرائد، حي النخيل الغربي، حي النخيل، حي أم الحمام الشرقي، حي أم الحمام , حي الدوبية، حي القرى، حي الصناعية، حي الوسيطاء، حي معكال، حي الفيصلية، حي منفوحة، حي المنصورة، حي اليمامة، حي سلام، حي جبرة، حي عتيقة، حي غبيراء، حي البطيحا، حي الخالدية، حي الديرة، حي الصالحية، حي العود، حي المرقب، حي منفوحة الجديدة , حي الدار البيضاء، حي طيبة، حي المنصورية , حي الرفيعة، حي الهدا، حي الشرقية، حي الناصرية، حي صياح، حي الوشام، حي النموذجية، حي المعذر، حي المؤتمرات، ، حي أم سليم، حي الشميسي، حي الجرادية، حي الفاخرية، حي عليشة , حي الحائر، حي الغنامية , النسيم الشرقي، النسيم الغربي، الريان، الروابي، المنار، السلام، النظيم، الندوة , خشم العان، حي الدفاع، حي المناخ، حي السلي، حي النور، حي الإسكان، حي الصناعية الجديدة، حي الجزيرة، حي السعادة، حي الفيحاء، حي هيت، حي البريه، حي المشاعل , حي جرير، حي الربوة، حي الزهراء، حي الصفا، حي الضباط، حي الملز، حي الوزارات، حي الفاروق، حي العمل، حي ثليم، حي المربع، حي الفوطة , حي الروضة، حي الرمال، حي المونسية، حي قرطبة، حي الجنادرية، حي القادسية، حي اليرموك، حي غرناطة، حي أشبيلية، حي الحمراء، حي المعيزلية، حي الخليج، حي الملك فيصل، حي القدس، حي النهضة، حي الأندلس , حي المهدية، حي عرقة، حي ظهرة لبن، حي الخزامى، حي السفارات ,هجرة وادي لبن، حي العريجاء، حي الدريهمية، حي العريجاء الوسطى، حي شبرا، حي السويدي الغربي، حي ظهرة البديعة، حي سلطانة، حي الزهرة، حي السويدي , حي أحد، حي عكاظ، حي الشفاء، حي المروة، حي بدر، حي المصانع، حي المنصورية، حي عريض , جرة وادي لبن، حي ظهرة نمار حي ديراب، حي نمار، حي الحزم, , مظلات وسواتر الرياض , مظلات سيارات الرياض , هناجر , مظلات شينكو , مظلات فلل , مظلات التخصصي , مظلات بافضل الاسعار , نتواجد في انحاء المملكة , مظلات وسواتر الرياض , سواتر الرياض , مظلات الرياض , سواتر ومظلات الرياض , هناجر الرياض , بيوت شعر , الرياض للمظلات والسواتر*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول | مظلات وسواترالرياض*
*الإختيار الأول- شركة مظلات,سواتر ومظلات,مظلات سيارات ...*
www.alakhttiar.com
مظلات وسواتر الرياض , مظلات الرياض , سواتر الرياض ,مظلات,سواتر,سواتر ومظلات الرياض, مظلات - مظلات, مظلات - مظلات المظلات -سواتر السواتر, مظلات - مظلات المظلات سواتر - مظلات سيارات الاختيارالاول-معرضناالرياض-شارع التخصصي, مظلات - سيارات - مظلات سيارات - انواع السواتر, سواتر - سواتر, سواتر مظلات هناجر قرميد, سواتر مظلات قراميد هناجربالصورشاهدو معارض مظلات سيارات وسواتر الاختيارالاول, سواتر مضلات هناجر, هناجر - سيارات - مظلات سيارات - انواع السواتر, هناجر مشاريع الاختيارالاول, هناجر ومظلات الاختيارمظلات الخيام-مظلات مدارس0500559613مظلات قماش  الماني(alakhttiar1), مظلات وسواتر - سواتر ومظلات - مظلات - سواتر - هناهر - بيوت شعر - قرميد, مظلات وسواتر الاختيار(الظل الحديث(-فرع التخصصي ت/0114996351 ج/0500559613, مظلات,سواتر,هناجر,مظلات وسواتر,الرياض,جدة,الدمام,تبوك, المدينة,عسير,التخصصي ,..
_شركة_ الإختيار الأول-_شركة مظلات_,سواتر ومظلات,_مظلات_,السواتر والمظلات,_مظلات_ وسواتر ,الهناجر,قريمد,_مظلات_ سيارات, _مظلات_ مدارس...
*الاختيارالاول التظليل الحديث لتركيب مظلات السيارات واعمال السواتر بالرياض - جدة - الدمام - خميس مشيط - ابها - المدينة المنورة جوال/0500559613 تليفاكس/0114996351 ج/0535553929*
*مظلات وسواتر التخصصي الرياض | مظلات وسواتر*
sawater-sa.com
_مظلات_ وسواتر الرياض
*معارضنا المعتمدة* 
*الرئيسي: الرياض - شارع *التخصصي
*المعارض بالمدن الاخرى*
*جدة - الدمام - الاحساء - خميس مشيط*
*لدينا مندوبينا في المناطق التالية:.*
*# المناطق الوسطى: الخرج - القصيم - حائل **# المناطق الغربية : جدة - مكة المكرمة - المدينة المنورة - الطائف - ينب# المناطق الشرقية: الدمام - الخبر - الأحساء - القطيف - - الخفجي - الجبيل - حفر الباطن**# المناطق الشمالية: تبوك - الجوف - عرعر .**# المناطق الجنوبية: عسير - الباحة - نجران - جازان **#مناطق اخرى: ننفذ الاعمال في جميع المدن الاخرى شرط ان تتجاوز المساحه 100 متر مربع**وعدة مدن اخرى بالمملكة*
*ننفذ مشآريع المظلات والسواتر والهناجروالمستودعات*
*بجميع منآطق السعوديه*​  للإتصالات والإستفسارات
ج/0500559613 ج/0535553929 ج/0548682241 ت/0114996351
* شهادة تسجيل معتمدة من وزارة التجارة والاستثمار
سجل تجاري رقم 1010896134
المركز الرئيسي / شارع التخصصي
الاسم التجاري للفرع/مؤسسة مظلات الاختيار الاول للمقاولات - سواترالرياض-مظلات وسواترالتخصصي
للأستفسار تواصل معنا على الارقام التالية
تليفاكس \ 0114996351 
ج \ 0500559613
ج \ 0535553929
ج \ 0548682241*​[/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]​


----------



## معرض التخصصي (13 ديسمبر 2020)

*رد: شركة تركيب مظلات بالخرج 0553770074 توريد مشاريع مظلات بالخرج - مظلات مدارس وجامعات وكليات وساحات*

*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول - الاختيار الاول المظلات و السواتر*
alakhttiar1.com
_مظلات_ ممرات _مظلات_ مداخل فنادق برجولات خشبية للممرات 0500559613 _مظلات_ ممرات .... _مظلات_ و _سواتر_ الاختيار الاول نقدم افضل _المظلات_ و _السواتر_ و الهناجر كما نوفر القرميد
 *مظلات وسواتر الرياض – معرض التخصصي
mthlat-sa.com/
مظلات وسواتر الرياض – سواتر الرياض – مظلات الرياض- تركيب سواتر بالرياض – هناجر الرياض – تركيب مظلات الرياض – مظلات بالرياض – سواتر ومظلات الرياض*
*سواتر و مظلات الرياض
سواتر و مظلات الرياض معرض مظلات وسواترالتخصصي
www.sawatr.com/
سواتر و مظلات لتغطية المسابح و الفلل و الحواجز الارضية و الاخشاب البلاستيكية 0535553929 مظلات وسواتر الرياض خصوم 35 % مظلات سيارات , مظلات , اسعار مذهلة *سواتر و مظلات لتغطية المسابح و الفلل و الحواجز الارضية و الاخشاب البلاستيكية 0535553929 _مظلات وسواتر_ الرياض خصوم 35 % مظلات سيارات , مظلات , اسعار مذهلة ,
مظلات - مظلات الرياض - مظلات التخصصي - _مظلات وسواتر_ الرياض - سواتر جدة - سواتر الرياض - تركيب مظلات الرياض - مظلات سيارات - شركة سواتر - شركة مظلات - هناجر
 *مظلات وسواتر - مظلات وسواتر التخصصي*
*مظلات وسواتر الاختيارالاول التخصصي*
سواتر ومظلات الرياض مظلات الرياض sawatr.com , _مظلات وسواتر_ الاختيار الاول | _مظلات وسواتر_
شاهد المزيد
*خدمات مظلات وسواتر التخصصي* 
شركة مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول الظل الحديث التخصصي
*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول | مظلات وسواتر 0500559613*
alakhttiar1.com
*[FONT=&quot]الاختيارالدمام // مظلات الاختيارالخميس // مظلات الاختيارابها // مظلات الاختيار جيزان للتواصل جوال : [FONT=&quot]0500559613** [FONT=&quot]- 0114996351* 
مشاريع _مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول_ 0500559613. مشاريع مظلات الاختيار الاول بأفضل الأسعار تشييد مظلات الشد الإنشائي مظلات مميزة السعر
*مظلات وسواتر التخصصي الرياض | *
*sawater-sa.com*
_تخصصنا : تصنيع وتصميم وتشييد مظلات سيارات - مظلات مواقف حكوميه وخاصه - مظلات سيارات فلل 
مظلات سيارات قصور وجميع الاستخدامات من المظلات للسيارات والمركبات بمختلف احجامها بجوده عاليه 
وتوريد وتركيب كافة الاعمال المعدنيه من المظلات الحديدة في استخدمات متعدده
منها مظلات المستشفيات ومواقف الموظفين للوزارات والشركات والمدارس والجامعات بمواصفات عالية واسعار مثالية.
جميع انواع الاعمال بالصناعات المقاومه للحرارة وعوامل الجو الطبيعيه_
_مظلات_ وسواتر الرياض,مظلات وسواترالتخصصي
*سواتر و مظلات الرياض,*
*مظلات , سواتر , مظلات و سواتر الرياض , مظلات الرياض , سواتر الرياض,مظلات وسواتر الاختيارالاول,سواترالتخصصي,مظلات وسواتر*
مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول- الرياض-التخصصي-حي النخيل ت/0114996351 ج/ 0500559613
*مظلات سيارات وسواتر بالرياض* pvc و* سواتر* الرياض *مظلات سيارات*
*مظلات وسواتر - مظلات وسواتر التخصصي*
sawater-sa.com
تقدم _مظلات وسواتر_ افضل الاعمال _للمظلات والسواتر_ . _مظلات وسواتر_ الرياض 0500559613 , مظلات سيارات , خصومات مذهلة , اشكال جديدة , مظلات الرياض , مظلات فلل , سواتر
نهتم فى مؤسسة مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول بتوفير مظلات باحجام تتسع لاي عدد من المظلات تناسب المواقف للتظليل الكامل وحماية زجاج ومقاعد السيارات بالاضافة لتركيب مظلات سيارات الفلل والقصور ولاصحاب المنازل ومواقف الشركات وتظليل سيارات الطلبة والاساتذة بالجامعات والاطباء بالمستشفيات ومواقف المولات التجارية
ج/0500559613 ج/0535553929
تركيب مظلات تغطية الخزانات والتكييفات باسطح المنازل-تركيب مظلات العاب الاطفال بالحضانات وروض الاطفال.
توفر المظلة الحماية الكاملة للسيارة فلا تحتاج لكثرة الغسيل والتنظيف للتخلص من الغبار بالاضافة الى انها توفر الخصوصية عند تركيبها داخل الفلل والقصور والاماكن العامة.
تتفاوت اسعار مظلات السيارات حسب حجم السيارة او السيارات المطلوب تظليلها.
فوائد تظليل السيارات:
1-حماية الزجاج من اشعة الشمس فلا يصاب الزجاج بالسرطان بالاضافة الى حماية الديكورات الداخلية للسيارة و المقاعد خصوصا اذا كانت من الجلد من التعرض لاشعة الشمس المباشرة.
2-تجنب الاضرار الخطيرة التى قد تنجم نتيجة ارتفاع درجة حرارة الموتور بفعل حرارة الشمس مما يساعد على طول العمر الافتراضي للموتور .
3-تظليل السيارة بشكل جيد خاصة فى فصل الصيف يجعل التكييف يعمل بشكل اكثر كفاءة.
4-تجنب تغير لون سيارتك الذى يذهب ويتعرض للبهتان نتيجة وقوف السيارة مدة طويلة فى الشمس بدون تظليل.
*شركة سواتر ومظلات الاختيار الاول لتركيب مشاريع مظلات - السواتر - الهناجر - القرميد - البيوت الشعر - المستودعات- *
*ج/0500559613 ج/0535553929 ج/0548682241 ت/0114996351*
*تقدم ارقي واجمل انواع المظلات والسواتروالهناجر وانشاء المستودعات العامة كما نقوم بتوريد وتصميم وتنفيذ جميع انواع المظلات والسواترللمشاريع العامة الحكومية والخاصة بالشركات والفلل والقصور ومن اولويتنا :-*
*مظلات السيارات - مظلات المسابح -مظلات المدارس - مظلات  الساحات - هناجر حديد - سواتر شرائح- سواتر مجدول - سواتر اقمشه - سواتر جدارية - شبوك زراعيه - وتشييد جميع انواع المظلات والسواتر الخشبيه (فيمكو) بجوده عاليه*
*وتوريد وتركيب كافة الاعمال المعدنيه والمظلات وتغطيتها بالقماش pvc او بالصاج المعرج مع العازل ساندوتش بانل وكافة انواع الهناجر ويتم وصل القماش بماكينة خاصة لاجراء اللحام الحراري ( الكبس الحراري ) للقماش pvc المقاومه للحرارة وعوامل الجو الطبيعيه ..*
*مظلات سيارات متطورة وذات مواصفات عالية.*
*مظلات سيارات معلقة بدون أعمدة من الأمام لسهولة التوقف والحركة.*
*مظلات سيارات ذات أشكال جديدة ورائعة, منها الهرمي ومنها المقوسة وغيرها.*
*مظلات للسيارات بكافة أشكالها وأحجامها.*
*مظلات سيارات من قماش البولي إثلين Polyethylene shade net covers*
*مظلات سيارات من قماش بي في سي PVC, PVDF covers*
*مظلات وسواتر شركة الاختيار الاول التخصصي*
*مظلات وسواتر شركة الاختيار الاول نقدم أفضل أنواع المظلات من خلال خبراء ومتخصصون في تركيب المظلاتوالسواتر والهناجر بمستوى جودة عالي للشركات والمصانع والبنوك ومواقف السيارات والمستشفيات باستخدام أفضل وأحدث التقنيات وأفضل الخامات نحن متخصصون في مجال الإنشاء والدراسات الهندسية*
*سواتر ومظلات شركة الاختيار الاول السعودية توفر أفضل المواصفات في المظلات من أجل تقديم خدمة أفضل تحوز على رضاكم:*
*- مظلات عازلة للحرارة من أفضل المواد العازلة للحرارة لحماية السيارات من الحرارة المرتفعة للشمس*
*- شكل جذاب ومميز يتناسب مع طبيعة المكان*
*- الهيكل الحديدي مطلي بمواد عازلة لحمايته من الصدأ والتأكل*
*- عمل المظلات بطرق فنية لاستيعاب أكبر عدد من السيارات*
*نقدم في مظلات وسواتر شركة الاختيار الاول أفضل أنواع المظلات والسواتر المصنعة من أجود الخامات للتناسب مع جو المملكة ودرجات الحرارة الشديدة والمحافظة على السيارات خلال  فترة تواجدها* 
*نتشرف بوجود افضل كادر فني ومهندسون ومشرفوت متخصصون فى تركيبات وتنفيذ مشاريع المظلات والسواتر وجميع اعمال الحدادة.
يتوفر لدينا مجال تنفيذ وتركيب:
سواتر حديد-افضل انواع المظلات للسيارات-مظلات مدارس-مظلات مداخل البيت-مظلات الشد الانشائي-مظلات مساجد-سواتر خشبية-سواتر شينكو-مظلات شينكو-قرميد معدني-مظلات قماش-مظلات متحركة-مظلات بلاستيك-مظلات هرمية.*
*مظلات سيارات من الاختيارالاول 0114996351 اسعار مخفضه 80 ريال للمتر ضمان 10 سنوات سواترالاختيارالاول-*
مظلات مداخل الفلل-تركيب مظلات خارجية للحدائق-مظلات مداخل فلل خارجية وفنادق-تركيب المظلات للمداخل-أجدد اشكال مظلات منازل
مظلات مداخل الفلل والمنازل و الفنادق والشركات متوفرة لدي مؤسسة الأختيار الاول بأشكال جمالية مميزة.نوفر فى مؤسسة مظلات الرياض-نقوم بتركيب مظلات مداخل فلل وبيوت و منشأت تجارية وسكنية .تمنح مظلات المداخل شكل جمالي للمكان كما انها تساعد على ملء فراغات المداخل.
ج/0500559613 
ج/0535553929​


​ نعتمد أحدث أشكال مظلات خشبية للمداخل حيث يعتبر الخشب بنوعيه الطبيعي والمعالج من العناصر الرئيسية فى تصنيع مظلات المداخل فالخشب يجعل المنزل يظهر فى حجم أكبر.
لا ينبغي عليك عزيزى العميل اهمال المدخل الرئيسي لمنزلك او فلتك فهو واجهتك امام الضيوف وهو جزء رئيسى من تصميم المنزل لذا احرص على تجميله بمظلة راقية جميلة تزينه وتمنع دخول  الشمس عن المنزل فى نفس الوقت.
مظلات الممرات الخشبية فى حدائق المنازل:
نقوم بتركيب المظلات الخشبية بحيث تشكل ممر جميل للحدائق المنزلية.
مظلات بلاستيك للمداخل:
نقوم بتركيب مظلات بلاستيك لمداخل المنازل والفلل تسمح بمرور الضوء النهاري للمنزل.
مظلات اشرعة بي في سي:
نقوم بتركيب مظلات شراعية قماشية انيقة بالوان تتناسب مع الوان دهانات المنازل.
مظلات مداخل لكسان:
نوفر مظلات مداخل من اللكسان بالوان وتغطيات مختلفة شفافة و قاتمة حسب الطلب.
مظلات مثبتة فى الحائط:
نقوم بتركيب المظلات الثابتة لواجهات المنازل.
مواصفات مظلات مداخل الفلل و المنازل:
1-حجب أشعة الشمس الحارقة فى الصيف.
2-إمكانية التزيين بالزهور والنباتات و الإضاءات.
3-عزل الأتربة والغبار عن المنزل او الفلة.
4-سهولة التنظيف والتلميع وعدم التعرض للتأكل.
مظلات مداخل الفلل
يتم تركيب مظلات المداخل للفلل ومظلات سيارات بالمداخل فى مؤسسة الأختيار الاول فى وقت قياسي و بأشكال تتناسب مع واجهات المنازل والفلل.
مظلات خارجية للحدائق
متخصصون فى تركيب مظلات جلسات خارجية للحدائق من أجود نوعيات خامات قماش البي في سي الكوري العازل للحرارة والمضاد للتمزق والإهتراء.
بالإضافة لتوفير نوعيات مظلات الخشب البلاستيكي والحديدي الخشابي لتظليل أماكن الجلوس بالحدائق.
نوفر أشكال مظلات الحدائق بالأشكال الهرمية والدائرية والمخروطية والقوسية فلدينا جميع الأشكال التى ترضي كل الأذواق.
مظلات مداخل الفلل















نعتمد أحدث أشكال مظلات خشبية للمداخل حيث يعتبر الخشب بنوعيه الطبيعي والمعالج من العناصر الرئيسية فى تصنيع مظلات المداخل فالخشب يجعل المنزل يظهر فى حجم أكبر.​



لا ينبغي عليك عزيزى العميل اهمال المدخل الرئيسي لمنزلك او فلتك فهو واجهتك امام الضيوف 
وهو جزء رئيسى من تصميم المنزل لذا احرص على تجميله بمظلة راقية جميلة تزينه وتمنع دخول الشمس عن المنزل فى نفس الوقت.​



مظلات الممرات الخشبية فى حدائق المنازل:
نقوم بتركيب المظلات الخشبية بحيث تشكل ممر جميل للحدائق المنزلية.​



مظلات بلاستيك للمداخل:
نقوم بتركيب مظلات بلاستيك لمداخل المنازل والفلل تسمح بمرور الضوء النهاري للمنزل.





مظلات اشرعة بي في سي:
نقوم بتركيب مظلات شراعية قماشية انيقة بالوان تتناسب مع الوان دهانات المنازل.​



مظلات مداخل لكسان:
نوفر مظلات مداخل من اللكسان بالوان وتغطيات مختلفة شفافة و قاتمة حسب الطلب.
مظلات مثبتة فى الحائط:
نقوم بتركيب المظلات الثابتة لواجهات المنازل.​





مظلات مداخل فلل وقصور _*مظلات مداخل الفلل الرياض*_​



مواصفات مظلات مداخل الفلل و المنازل:
1-حجب أشعة الشمس الحارقة فى الصيف.
2-إمكانية التزيين بالزهور والنباتات و الإضاءات.
3-عزل الأتربة والغبار عن المنزل او الفلة.
4-سهولة التنظيف والتلميع وعدم التعرض للتأكل.
يتم تركيب مظلات المداخل للفلل ومظلات سيارات بالمداخل فى مؤسسة الأختيار الاول فى وقت قياسي و بأشكال تتناسب مع واجهات المنازل والفلل.​











مظلات خارجية للحدائق





متخصصون فى تركيب مظلات جلسات خارجية للحدائق من أجود نوعيات خامات قماش البي في سي الكوري العازل للحرارة والمضاد للتمزق والإهتراء.
بالإضافة لتوفير نوعيات مظلات الخشب البلاستيكي والحديدي الخشابي لتظليل أماكن الجلوس بالحدائق.
نوفر أشكال مظلات الحدائق بالأشكال الهرمية والدائرية والمخروطية والقوسية فلدينا جميع الأشكال التى ترضي كل الأذواق.​​​*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول0553770074 www.alaktiar.com *
*مظلات وسواتر مؤسسة الاختيار الأول اسم مميز في عالم المظلات والسواتر على مدار سنوات طويلة ، هناجر ، قرميد ، خيام ، بيوت شعر ، مظلات الرياض, تركيب مظلات وسواتر* لمتابعة جديد اعمال مؤسسة مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول اضغط هنا
*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول *
www.alaktiar.com
مظلات وسواتر جدة , مظلات سيارات الطائف , مظلات مكة , مظلات سيارات الرياض , سواتر الخرج , مظلات الدمام , مظلات المدينة , سواتر جدة
مظلات ينبع , مظلات الرياض , سواتر الطائف , سواتر مكة , سواتر ومظلات الرياض , مظلات وسواتر الرياض , مظلات الاحساء , سواتر الدمام
مظلات الخميس , سواتر ابها , مظلات جازان , مظلات  نجران , مظلات المناطق الوسطى , الدلم , السليل , المزاحمية , القصيم , بريدة , الخرج , الرياض , التخصصي
مظلات وسواتر فلل , مظلات فلل , مظلات سيارات , مظلات حدائق , مظلات مسابح , مظلات متحركة , مظلات احواش , مظلات مداخل , مظلات قصور , مظلات الرياض , حي العليا، حي السليمانية، حي الملك عبد العزيز، حي الملك عبد الله، حي الورود، حي صلاح الدين، حي الواحة، حي الملك فهد، حي المرسلات، حي النزهة، حي المغرزات، حي المروج، حي المصيف، حي التعاون، حي الإزدهار , حي الربيع، حي الندى، حي الصحافة، حي النرجس، حي العارض، حي النفل، حي العقيق، حي الوادي، حي الغدير، حي الياسمين، حي الفلاح، حي بنبان، حي القيروان، حي حطين، حي الملقا , حي المعذر، حي المحمدية، حي الرحمانية، حي الرائد، حي النخيل الغربي، حي النخيل، حي أم الحمام الشرقي، حي أم الحمام , حي الدوبية، حي القرى، حي الصناعية، حي الوسيطاء، حي معكال، حي الفيصلية، حي منفوحة، حي المنصورة، حي اليمامة، حي سلام، حي جبرة، حي عتيقة، حي غبيراء، حي البطيحا، حي الخالدية، حي الديرة، حي الصالحية، حي العود، حي المرقب، حي منفوحة الجديدة , حي الدار البيضاء، حي طيبة، حي المنصورية , حي الرفيعة، حي الهدا، حي الشرقية، حي الناصرية، حي صياح، حي الوشام، حي النموذجية، حي المعذر، حي المؤتمرات، ، حي أم سليم، حي الشميسي، حي الجرادية، حي الفاخرية، حي عليشة , حي الحائر، حي الغنامية , النسيم الشرقي، النسيم الغربي، الريان، الروابي، المنار، السلام، النظيم، الندوة , خشم العان، حي الدفاع، حي المناخ، حي السلي، حي النور، حي الإسكان، حي الصناعية الجديدة، حي الجزيرة، حي السعادة، حي الفيحاء، حي هيت، حي البريه، حي المشاعل , حي جرير، حي الربوة، حي الزهراء، حي الصفا، حي الضباط، حي الملز، حي الوزارات، حي الفاروق، حي العمل، حي ثليم، حي المربع، حي الفوطة , حي الروضة، حي الرمال، حي المونسية، حي قرطبة، حي الجنادرية، حي القادسية، حي اليرموك، حي غرناطة، حي أشبيلية، حي الحمراء، حي المعيزلية، حي الخليج، حي الملك فيصل، حي القدس، حي النهضة، حي الأندلس , حي المهدية، حي عرقة، حي ظهرة لبن، حي الخزامى، حي السفارات ,هجرة وادي لبن، حي العريجاء، حي الدريهمية، حي العريجاء الوسطى، حي شبرا، حي السويدي الغربي، حي ظهرة البديعة، حي سلطانة، حي الزهرة، حي السويدي , حي أحد، حي عكاظ، حي الشفاء، حي المروة، حي بدر، حي المصانع، حي المنصورية، حي عريض , جرة وادي لبن، حي ظهرة نمار حي ديراب، حي نمار، حي الحزم, , مظلات وسواتر الرياض , مظلات سيارات الرياض , هناجر , مظلات شينكو , مظلات فلل , مظلات التخصصي , مظلات بافضل الاسعار , نتواجد في انحاء المملكة , مظلات وسواتر الرياض , سواتر الرياض , مظلات الرياض , سواتر ومظلات الرياض , هناجر الرياض , بيوت شعر , الرياض للمظلات والسواتر*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول | مظلات وسواترالرياض*
*الإختيار الأول- شركة مظلات,سواتر ومظلات,مظلات سيارات ...*
www.alakhttiar.com
مظلات وسواتر الرياض , مظلات الرياض , سواتر الرياض ,مظلات,سواتر,سواتر ومظلات الرياض, مظلات - مظلات, مظلات - مظلات المظلات -سواتر السواتر, مظلات - مظلات المظلات سواتر - مظلات سيارات الاختيارالاول-معرضناالرياض-شارع التخصصي, مظلات - سيارات - مظلات سيارات - انواع السواتر, سواتر - سواتر, سواتر مظلات هناجر قرميد, سواتر مظلات قراميد هناجربالصورشاهدو معارض مظلات سيارات وسواتر الاختيارالاول, سواتر مضلات هناجر, هناجر - سيارات - مظلات سيارات - انواع السواتر, هناجر مشاريع الاختيارالاول, هناجر ومظلات الاختيارمظلات الخيام-مظلات مدارس0500559613مظلات قماش الماني(alakhttiar1), مظلات وسواتر - سواتر ومظلات - مظلات - سواتر - هناهر - بيوت شعر - قرميد, مظلات وسواتر الاختيار(الظل الحديث(-فرع التخصصي ت/0114996351 ج/0500559613, مظلات,سواتر,هناجر,مظلات وسواتر,الرياض,جدة,الدمام,تبوك, المدينة,عسير,التخصصي ,..
_شركة_ الإختيار الأول-_شركة مظلات_,سواتر ومظلات,_مظلات_,السواتر والمظلات,_مظلات_ وسواتر ,الهناجر,قريمد,_مظلات_ سيارات, _مظلات_ مدارس...
*الاختيارالاول التظليل الحديث لتركيب مظلات السيارات واعمال السواتر بالرياض - جدة - الدمام - خميس مشيط - ابها - المدينة المنورة جوال/0500559613 تليفاكس/0114996351 ج/0535553929*
*مظلات وسواتر التخصصي الرياض | مظلات وسواتر*
sawater-sa.com
_مظلات_ وسواتر الرياض
*معارضنا المعتمدة* 
*الرئيسي: الرياض - شارع *التخصصي
*المعارض بالمدن الاخرى*
*جدة - الدمام - الاحساء - خميس مشيط*
*لدينا مندوبينا في المناطق التالية:.*
*# المناطق الوسطى: الخرج - القصيم - حائل **# المناطق الغربية : جدة - مكة المكرمة - المدينة المنورة - الطائف - ينب# المناطق الشرقية: الدمام - الخبر - الأحساء - القطيف - - الخفجي - الجبيل - حفر الباطن**# المناطق الشمالية: تبوك - الجوف - عرعر .**# المناطق الجنوبية: عسير - الباحة - نجران - جازان **#مناطق اخرى: ننفذ الاعمال في جميع المدن الاخرى شرط ان تتجاوز المساحه 100 متر مربع**وعدة مدن اخرى بالمملكة*
*ننفذ مشآريع المظلات والسواتر والهناجروالمستودعات*
*بجميع منآطق السعوديه*​  للإتصالات والإستفسارات
ج/0500559613 ج/0535553929 ج/0548682241 ت/0114996351
* شهادة تسجيل معتمدة من وزارة التجارة والاستثمار
سجل تجاري رقم 1010896134
المركز الرئيسي / شارع التخصصي
الاسم التجاري للفرع/مؤسسة مظلات الاختيار الاول للمقاولات - سواترالرياض-مظلات وسواترالتخصصي
للأستفسار تواصل معنا على الارقام التالية
تليفاكس \ 0114996351 
ج \ 0500559613
ج \ 0535553929
ج \ 0548682241*​[/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]​


----------



## معرض التخصصي (14 ديسمبر 2020)

*رد: شركة تركيب مظلات بالخرج 0553770074 توريد مشاريع مظلات بالخرج - مظلات مدارس وجامعات وكليات وساحات*

*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول - الاختيار الاول المظلات و السواتر*
alakhttiar1.com
_مظلات_ ممرات _مظلات_ مداخل فنادق برجولات خشبية للممرات 0500559613 _مظلات_ ممرات .... _مظلات_ و _سواتر_ الاختيار الاول نقدم افضل _المظلات_ و _السواتر_ و الهناجر كما نوفر القرميد
 *مظلات وسواتر الرياض – معرض التخصصي
mthlat-sa.com/
مظلات وسواتر الرياض – سواتر الرياض – مظلات الرياض- تركيب سواتر بالرياض – هناجر الرياض – تركيب مظلات الرياض – مظلات بالرياض – سواتر ومظلات الرياض*
*سواتر و مظلات الرياض
سواتر و مظلات الرياض معرض مظلات وسواترالتخصصي
www.sawatr.com/
سواتر و مظلات لتغطية المسابح و الفلل و الحواجز الارضية و الاخشاب البلاستيكية 0535553929 مظلات وسواتر الرياض خصوم 35 % مظلات سيارات , مظلات , اسعار مذهلة *سواتر و مظلات لتغطية المسابح و الفلل و الحواجز الارضية و الاخشاب البلاستيكية 0535553929 _مظلات وسواتر_ الرياض خصوم 35 % مظلات سيارات , مظلات , اسعار مذهلة ,
مظلات - مظلات الرياض - مظلات التخصصي - _مظلات وسواتر_ الرياض - سواتر جدة - سواتر الرياض - تركيب مظلات الرياض - مظلات سيارات - شركة سواتر - شركة مظلات - هناجر
 *مظلات وسواتر - مظلات وسواتر التخصصي*
*مظلات وسواتر الاختيارالاول التخصصي*
سواتر ومظلات الرياض مظلات الرياض sawatr.com , _مظلات وسواتر_ الاختيار الاول | _مظلات وسواتر_
شاهد المزيد
*خدمات مظلات وسواتر التخصصي* 
شركة مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول الظل الحديث التخصصي
*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول | مظلات وسواتر 0500559613*
alakhttiar1.com
*[FONT=&quot]الاختيارالدمام // مظلات الاختيارالخميس // مظلات الاختيارابها // مظلات الاختيار جيزان للتواصل جوال : [FONT=&quot]0500559613** [FONT=&quot]- 0114996351* 
مشاريع _مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول_ 0500559613. مشاريع مظلات الاختيار الاول بأفضل الأسعار تشييد مظلات الشد الإنشائي مظلات مميزة السعر
*مظلات وسواتر التخصصي الرياض | *
*sawater-sa.com*
_تخصصنا : تصنيع وتصميم وتشييد مظلات سيارات - مظلات مواقف حكوميه وخاصه - مظلات سيارات فلل 
مظلات سيارات قصور وجميع الاستخدامات من المظلات للسيارات والمركبات بمختلف احجامها بجوده عاليه 
وتوريد وتركيب كافة الاعمال المعدنيه من المظلات الحديدة في استخدمات متعدده
منها مظلات المستشفيات ومواقف الموظفين للوزارات والشركات والمدارس والجامعات بمواصفات عالية واسعار مثالية.
جميع انواع الاعمال بالصناعات المقاومه للحرارة وعوامل الجو الطبيعيه_
_مظلات_ وسواتر الرياض,مظلات وسواترالتخصصي
*سواتر و مظلات الرياض,*
*مظلات , سواتر , مظلات و سواتر الرياض , مظلات الرياض , سواتر الرياض,مظلات وسواتر الاختيارالاول,سواترالتخصصي,مظلات وسواتر*
مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول- الرياض-التخصصي-حي النخيل ت/0114996351 ج/ 0500559613
*مظلات سيارات وسواتر بالرياض* pvc و* سواتر* الرياض *مظلات سيارات*
*مظلات وسواتر - مظلات وسواتر التخصصي*
sawater-sa.com
تقدم _مظلات وسواتر_ افضل الاعمال _للمظلات والسواتر_ . _مظلات وسواتر_ الرياض 0500559613 , مظلات سيارات , خصومات مذهلة , اشكال جديدة , مظلات الرياض , مظلات فلل , سواتر
نهتم فى مؤسسة مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول بتوفير مظلات باحجام تتسع لاي عدد من المظلات تناسب المواقف للتظليل الكامل وحماية زجاج ومقاعد السيارات بالاضافة لتركيب مظلات سيارات الفلل والقصور ولاصحاب المنازل ومواقف الشركات وتظليل سيارات الطلبة والاساتذة بالجامعات والاطباء بالمستشفيات ومواقف المولات التجارية
ج/0500559613 ج/0535553929
تركيب مظلات تغطية الخزانات والتكييفات باسطح المنازل-تركيب مظلات العاب الاطفال بالحضانات وروض الاطفال.
توفر المظلة الحماية الكاملة للسيارة فلا تحتاج لكثرة الغسيل والتنظيف للتخلص من الغبار بالاضافة الى انها توفر الخصوصية عند تركيبها داخل الفلل والقصور والاماكن العامة.
تتفاوت اسعار مظلات السيارات حسب حجم السيارة او السيارات المطلوب تظليلها.
فوائد تظليل السيارات:
1-حماية الزجاج من اشعة الشمس فلا يصاب الزجاج بالسرطان بالاضافة الى حماية الديكورات الداخلية للسيارة و المقاعد خصوصا اذا كانت من الجلد من التعرض لاشعة الشمس المباشرة.
2-تجنب الاضرار الخطيرة التى قد تنجم نتيجة ارتفاع درجة حرارة الموتور بفعل حرارة الشمس مما يساعد على طول العمر الافتراضي للموتور .
3-تظليل السيارة بشكل جيد خاصة فى فصل الصيف يجعل التكييف يعمل بشكل اكثر كفاءة.
4-تجنب تغير لون سيارتك الذى يذهب ويتعرض للبهتان نتيجة وقوف السيارة مدة طويلة فى الشمس بدون تظليل.
*شركة سواتر ومظلات الاختيار الاول لتركيب مشاريع مظلات - السواتر - الهناجر - القرميد - البيوت الشعر - المستودعات- *
*ج/0500559613 ج/0535553929 ج/0548682241 ت/0114996351*
*تقدم ارقي واجمل انواع المظلات والسواتروالهناجر وانشاء  المستودعات العامة كما نقوم بتوريد وتصميم وتنفيذ جميع انواع المظلات والسواترللمشاريع العامة الحكومية والخاصة بالشركات والفلل والقصور ومن اولويتنا :-*
*مظلات السيارات - مظلات المسابح -مظلات المدارس - مظلات  الساحات - هناجر حديد - سواتر شرائح- سواتر مجدول - سواتر اقمشه - سواتر جدارية - شبوك زراعيه - وتشييد جميع انواع المظلات والسواتر الخشبيه (فيمكو) بجوده عاليه*
*وتوريد وتركيب كافة الاعمال المعدنيه والمظلات وتغطيتها بالقماش pvc او بالصاج المعرج مع العازل ساندوتش بانل وكافة انواع الهناجر ويتم وصل القماش بماكينة خاصة لاجراء اللحام الحراري ( الكبس الحراري ) للقماش pvc المقاومه للحرارة وعوامل الجو الطبيعيه ..*
*مظلات سيارات متطورة وذات مواصفات عالية.*
*مظلات سيارات معلقة بدون أعمدة من الأمام لسهولة التوقف والحركة.*
*مظلات سيارات ذات أشكال جديدة ورائعة, منها الهرمي ومنها المقوسة وغيرها.*
*مظلات للسيارات بكافة أشكالها وأحجامها.*
*مظلات سيارات من قماش البولي إثلين Polyethylene shade net covers*
*مظلات سيارات من قماش بي في سي PVC, PVDF covers*
*مظلات وسواتر شركة الاختيار الاول التخصصي*
*مظلات وسواتر شركة الاختيار الاول نقدم أفضل أنواع المظلات من خلال خبراء ومتخصصون في تركيب المظلاتوالسواتر والهناجر بمستوى جودة عالي للشركات والمصانع والبنوك ومواقف السيارات والمستشفيات باستخدام أفضل وأحدث التقنيات وأفضل الخامات نحن متخصصون في مجال الإنشاء والدراسات الهندسية*
*سواتر ومظلات شركة الاختيار الاول السعودية توفر أفضل المواصفات في المظلات من أجل تقديم خدمة أفضل تحوز على رضاكم:*
*- مظلات عازلة للحرارة من أفضل المواد العازلة للحرارة لحماية السيارات من الحرارة المرتفعة للشمس*
*- شكل جذاب ومميز يتناسب مع طبيعة المكان*
*- الهيكل الحديدي مطلي بمواد عازلة لحمايته من الصدأ والتأكل*
*- عمل المظلات بطرق فنية لاستيعاب أكبر عدد من السيارات*
*نقدم في مظلات وسواتر شركة الاختيار الاول أفضل أنواع المظلات والسواتر المصنعة من أجود الخامات للتناسب مع جو المملكة ودرجات الحرارة الشديدة والمحافظة على السيارات خلال فترة تواجدها* 
*نتشرف بوجود افضل كادر فني ومهندسون ومشرفوت متخصصون فى تركيبات وتنفيذ مشاريع المظلات والسواتر وجميع اعمال الحدادة.
يتوفر لدينا مجال تنفيذ وتركيب:
سواتر حديد-افضل انواع المظلات للسيارات-مظلات مدارس-مظلات مداخل البيت-مظلات الشد الانشائي-مظلات مساجد-سواتر خشبية-سواتر شينكو-مظلات شينكو-قرميد معدني-مظلات قماش-مظلات متحركة-مظلات بلاستيك-مظلات هرمية.*
*مظلات سيارات من الاختيارالاول 0114996351 اسعار مخفضه 80 ريال للمتر ضمان 10 سنوات سواترالاختيارالاول-*
مظلات مداخل الفلل-تركيب مظلات خارجية للحدائق-مظلات مداخل فلل خارجية وفنادق-تركيب المظلات للمداخل-أجدد اشكال مظلات منازل
مظلات مداخل الفلل والمنازل و الفنادق والشركات متوفرة لدي مؤسسة الأختيار الاول بأشكال جمالية مميزة.نوفر فى مؤسسة مظلات الرياض-نقوم بتركيب مظلات مداخل فلل وبيوت و منشأت تجارية وسكنية .تمنح مظلات المداخل شكل جمالي للمكان كما انها تساعد على ملء فراغات المداخل.
ج/0500559613 
ج/0535553929​


​ نعتمد أحدث أشكال مظلات خشبية للمداخل حيث يعتبر الخشب بنوعيه الطبيعي والمعالج من العناصر الرئيسية فى تصنيع مظلات المداخل فالخشب يجعل المنزل يظهر فى حجم أكبر.
لا ينبغي عليك عزيزى العميل اهمال المدخل الرئيسي لمنزلك او فلتك فهو واجهتك امام الضيوف وهو جزء رئيسى من تصميم المنزل لذا احرص على تجميله بمظلة راقية جميلة تزينه وتمنع دخول الشمس عن المنزل فى نفس الوقت.
مظلات الممرات الخشبية فى حدائق المنازل:
نقوم بتركيب المظلات الخشبية بحيث تشكل ممر جميل للحدائق المنزلية.
مظلات بلاستيك للمداخل:
نقوم بتركيب مظلات بلاستيك لمداخل المنازل والفلل تسمح بمرور الضوء النهاري للمنزل.
مظلات اشرعة بي في سي:
نقوم بتركيب مظلات شراعية قماشية انيقة بالوان تتناسب مع الوان دهانات المنازل.
مظلات مداخل لكسان:
نوفر مظلات مداخل من اللكسان بالوان وتغطيات مختلفة شفافة و قاتمة حسب الطلب.
مظلات مثبتة فى الحائط:
نقوم بتركيب المظلات الثابتة لواجهات المنازل.
مواصفات مظلات مداخل الفلل و المنازل:
1-حجب أشعة الشمس الحارقة فى الصيف.
2-إمكانية التزيين بالزهور والنباتات و الإضاءات.
3-عزل الأتربة والغبار عن المنزل او الفلة.
4-سهولة التنظيف والتلميع وعدم التعرض للتأكل.
مظلات مداخل الفلل
يتم تركيب مظلات المداخل للفلل ومظلات سيارات بالمداخل فى مؤسسة الأختيار الاول فى وقت قياسي و بأشكال تتناسب مع واجهات المنازل والفلل.
مظلات خارجية للحدائق
متخصصون فى تركيب مظلات جلسات خارجية للحدائق من أجود نوعيات خامات قماش البي في سي الكوري العازل للحرارة والمضاد للتمزق والإهتراء.
بالإضافة لتوفير نوعيات مظلات الخشب البلاستيكي والحديدي الخشابي لتظليل أماكن الجلوس بالحدائق.
نوفر أشكال مظلات الحدائق بالأشكال الهرمية والدائرية والمخروطية والقوسية فلدينا جميع الأشكال التى ترضي كل الأذواق.
مظلات مداخل الفلل















نعتمد أحدث أشكال مظلات خشبية للمداخل حيث يعتبر الخشب بنوعيه الطبيعي والمعالج من العناصر الرئيسية فى تصنيع مظلات المداخل فالخشب يجعل المنزل يظهر فى حجم أكبر.​



لا ينبغي عليك عزيزى العميل اهمال المدخل الرئيسي لمنزلك او فلتك فهو واجهتك امام الضيوف 
وهو جزء رئيسى من تصميم المنزل لذا احرص على تجميله بمظلة راقية جميلة تزينه وتمنع دخول الشمس عن المنزل فى نفس الوقت.​



مظلات الممرات الخشبية فى حدائق المنازل:
نقوم بتركيب المظلات الخشبية بحيث تشكل ممر جميل للحدائق المنزلية.​



مظلات بلاستيك للمداخل:
نقوم بتركيب مظلات بلاستيك لمداخل المنازل والفلل تسمح بمرور الضوء النهاري للمنزل.





مظلات اشرعة بي في سي:
نقوم بتركيب مظلات شراعية قماشية انيقة بالوان تتناسب مع الوان دهانات المنازل.​



مظلات مداخل لكسان:
نوفر مظلات مداخل من اللكسان بالوان وتغطيات مختلفة شفافة و قاتمة حسب الطلب.
مظلات مثبتة فى الحائط:
نقوم بتركيب المظلات الثابتة لواجهات المنازل.​





مظلات مداخل فلل وقصور _*مظلات مداخل الفلل الرياض*_​



مواصفات مظلات مداخل الفلل و المنازل:
1-حجب أشعة الشمس الحارقة فى الصيف.
2-إمكانية التزيين بالزهور والنباتات و الإضاءات.
3-عزل الأتربة والغبار عن المنزل او الفلة.
4-سهولة التنظيف والتلميع وعدم التعرض للتأكل.
يتم تركيب مظلات المداخل للفلل ومظلات سيارات بالمداخل فى مؤسسة الأختيار الاول فى وقت قياسي و بأشكال تتناسب مع واجهات المنازل والفلل.​











مظلات خارجية للحدائق





متخصصون فى تركيب مظلات جلسات خارجية للحدائق من أجود نوعيات خامات قماش البي في سي الكوري العازل للحرارة والمضاد للتمزق والإهتراء.
بالإضافة لتوفير نوعيات مظلات الخشب البلاستيكي والحديدي الخشابي لتظليل أماكن الجلوس بالحدائق.
نوفر أشكال مظلات الحدائق بالأشكال الهرمية والدائرية والمخروطية والقوسية فلدينا جميع الأشكال التى ترضي كل الأذواق.​​​*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول0553770074 www.alaktiar.com *
*مظلات وسواتر مؤسسة الاختيار الأول اسم مميز في عالم المظلات والسواتر على مدار سنوات طويلة ، هناجر ، قرميد ، خيام ، بيوت شعر ، مظلات الرياض, تركيب مظلات وسواتر* لمتابعة جديد اعمال مؤسسة مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول اضغط هنا
*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول *
www.alaktiar.com
مظلات وسواتر جدة , مظلات سيارات الطائف , مظلات مكة , مظلات سيارات الرياض , سواتر الخرج , مظلات الدمام , مظلات المدينة , سواتر جدة
مظلات ينبع , مظلات الرياض , سواتر الطائف , سواتر مكة , سواتر ومظلات الرياض , مظلات وسواتر الرياض , مظلات الاحساء , سواتر الدمام
مظلات الخميس , سواتر ابها , مظلات جازان , مظلات نجران , مظلات المناطق الوسطى , الدلم , السليل , المزاحمية , القصيم , بريدة , الخرج , الرياض , التخصصي
مظلات وسواتر فلل , مظلات فلل , مظلات سيارات , مظلات حدائق , مظلات مسابح , مظلات متحركة , مظلات احواش , مظلات مداخل , مظلات قصور , مظلات الرياض , حي العليا، حي السليمانية، حي الملك عبد العزيز، حي الملك عبد الله، حي الورود، حي صلاح الدين، حي الواحة، حي الملك فهد، حي المرسلات، حي النزهة، حي المغرزات، حي المروج، حي المصيف، حي التعاون، حي الإزدهار , حي الربيع، حي الندى، حي الصحافة، حي النرجس، حي العارض، حي النفل، حي العقيق، حي الوادي، حي الغدير، حي الياسمين، حي الفلاح، حي بنبان، حي القيروان، حي حطين، حي الملقا , حي المعذر، حي المحمدية، حي الرحمانية، حي الرائد، حي النخيل الغربي، حي النخيل، حي أم الحمام الشرقي، حي أم الحمام , حي الدوبية، حي القرى، حي الصناعية، حي الوسيطاء، حي معكال، حي الفيصلية، حي منفوحة، حي المنصورة، حي اليمامة، حي سلام، حي جبرة، حي عتيقة، حي غبيراء، حي البطيحا، حي الخالدية، حي الديرة، حي الصالحية، حي العود، حي المرقب، حي منفوحة الجديدة , حي الدار البيضاء، حي طيبة، حي المنصورية , حي الرفيعة، حي الهدا، حي الشرقية، حي الناصرية، حي صياح، حي الوشام، حي النموذجية، حي المعذر، حي المؤتمرات، ، حي أم سليم، حي الشميسي، حي الجرادية، حي الفاخرية، حي عليشة , حي الحائر، حي الغنامية , النسيم الشرقي، النسيم الغربي، الريان، الروابي، المنار، السلام، النظيم، الندوة , خشم العان، حي الدفاع، حي المناخ، حي السلي، حي النور، حي الإسكان، حي الصناعية الجديدة، حي الجزيرة، حي السعادة، حي الفيحاء، حي هيت، حي البريه، حي المشاعل , حي جرير، حي الربوة، حي الزهراء، حي الصفا، حي الضباط، حي الملز، حي الوزارات، حي الفاروق، حي العمل، حي ثليم، حي المربع، حي الفوطة , حي الروضة، حي الرمال، حي المونسية، حي قرطبة، حي الجنادرية، حي القادسية، حي اليرموك، حي غرناطة، حي أشبيلية، حي الحمراء، حي المعيزلية، حي الخليج، حي الملك فيصل، حي القدس، حي النهضة، حي الأندلس , حي المهدية، حي عرقة، حي ظهرة لبن، حي الخزامى، حي السفارات ,هجرة وادي لبن، حي العريجاء، حي الدريهمية، حي العريجاء الوسطى، حي شبرا، حي السويدي الغربي، حي ظهرة البديعة، حي سلطانة، حي الزهرة، حي السويدي , حي أحد، حي عكاظ، حي الشفاء، حي المروة، حي بدر، حي المصانع، حي المنصورية، حي عريض , جرة وادي لبن، حي ظهرة نمار حي ديراب، حي نمار، حي الحزم, , مظلات وسواتر الرياض , مظلات سيارات الرياض , هناجر , مظلات شينكو , مظلات فلل , مظلات التخصصي , مظلات بافضل الاسعار , نتواجد في انحاء المملكة , مظلات وسواتر الرياض , سواتر الرياض , مظلات الرياض , سواتر ومظلات الرياض , هناجر الرياض , بيوت شعر , الرياض للمظلات والسواتر*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول | مظلات وسواترالرياض*
*الإختيار الأول- شركة مظلات,سواتر ومظلات,مظلات سيارات ...*
www.alakhttiar.com
مظلات وسواتر الرياض , مظلات الرياض , سواتر الرياض ,مظلات,سواتر,سواتر ومظلات الرياض, مظلات - مظلات, مظلات - مظلات المظلات -سواتر السواتر, مظلات - مظلات المظلات سواتر - مظلات سيارات الاختيارالاول-معرضناالرياض-شارع التخصصي, مظلات - سيارات - مظلات سيارات - انواع السواتر, سواتر - سواتر, سواتر مظلات هناجر قرميد, سواتر مظلات قراميد هناجربالصورشاهدو معارض مظلات سيارات وسواتر الاختيارالاول, سواتر مضلات هناجر, هناجر - سيارات - مظلات سيارات - انواع السواتر, هناجر مشاريع الاختيارالاول, هناجر ومظلات الاختيارمظلات الخيام-مظلات مدارس0500559613مظلات قماش الماني(alakhttiar1), مظلات وسواتر - سواتر ومظلات - مظلات - سواتر - هناهر - بيوت شعر - قرميد, مظلات وسواتر الاختيار(الظل الحديث(-فرع التخصصي ت/0114996351 ج/0500559613, مظلات,سواتر,هناجر,مظلات وسواتر,الرياض,جدة,الدمام,تبوك, المدينة,عسير,التخصصي ,..
_شركة_ الإختيار الأول-_شركة مظلات_,سواتر ومظلات,_مظلات_,السواتر والمظلات,_مظلات_ وسواتر ,الهناجر,قريمد,_مظلات_ سيارات, _مظلات_ مدارس...
*الاختيارالاول التظليل الحديث لتركيب مظلات السيارات واعمال السواتر بالرياض - جدة - الدمام - خميس مشيط - ابها - المدينة المنورة جوال/0500559613 تليفاكس/0114996351 ج/0535553929*
*مظلات وسواتر التخصصي الرياض | مظلات وسواتر*
sawater-sa.com
_مظلات_ وسواتر الرياض
*معارضنا المعتمدة* 
*الرئيسي: الرياض - شارع *التخصصي
*المعارض بالمدن الاخرى*
*جدة - الدمام - الاحساء - خميس مشيط*
*لدينا مندوبينا في المناطق التالية:.*
*# المناطق الوسطى: الخرج - القصيم - حائل **# المناطق الغربية : جدة - مكة المكرمة - المدينة المنورة - الطائف - ينب# المناطق الشرقية: الدمام - الخبر - الأحساء - القطيف - - الخفجي - الجبيل - حفر الباطن**# المناطق الشمالية: تبوك - الجوف - عرعر .**# المناطق الجنوبية: عسير - الباحة - نجران - جازان **#مناطق اخرى: ننفذ الاعمال في جميع المدن الاخرى شرط ان تتجاوز المساحه 100 متر مربع**وعدة مدن اخرى بالمملكة*
*ننفذ مشآريع المظلات والسواتر والهناجروالمستودعات*
*بجميع منآطق السعوديه*​  للإتصالات والإستفسارات
ج/0500559613 ج/0535553929 ج/0548682241 ت/0114996351
* شهادة تسجيل معتمدة من وزارة التجارة والاستثمار
سجل تجاري رقم 1010896134
المركز الرئيسي / شارع التخصصي
الاسم التجاري للفرع/مؤسسة مظلات الاختيار الاول للمقاولات - سواترالرياض-مظلات وسواترالتخصصي
للأستفسار تواصل معنا على الارقام التالية
تليفاكس \ 0114996351 
ج \ 0500559613
ج \ 0535553929
ج \ 0548682241*​[/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]​


----------



## معرض التخصصي (26 ديسمبر 2020)

*رد: شركة تركيب مظلات بالخرج 0553770074 توريد مشاريع مظلات بالخرج - مظلات مدارس وجامعات وكليات وساحات*

*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول - الاختيار الاول المظلات و السواتر*
alakhttiar1.com
_مظلات_ ممرات _مظلات_ مداخل فنادق برجولات خشبية للممرات 0500559613 _مظلات_ ممرات .... _مظلات_ و _سواتر_ الاختيار الاول نقدم افضل _المظلات_ و _السواتر_ و الهناجر كما نوفر القرميد
 *مظلات وسواتر الرياض – معرض التخصصي
mthlat-sa.com/
مظلات وسواتر الرياض – سواتر الرياض – مظلات الرياض- تركيب سواتر بالرياض – هناجر الرياض – تركيب مظلات الرياض – مظلات بالرياض – سواتر ومظلات الرياض*
*سواتر و مظلات الرياض
سواتر و مظلات الرياض معرض مظلات وسواترالتخصصي
www.sawatr.com/
سواتر و مظلات لتغطية المسابح و الفلل و الحواجز الارضية و الاخشاب البلاستيكية 0535553929 مظلات وسواتر الرياض خصوم 35 % مظلات سيارات , مظلات , اسعار مذهلة *سواتر و مظلات لتغطية المسابح و الفلل و الحواجز الارضية و الاخشاب البلاستيكية 0535553929 _مظلات وسواتر_ الرياض خصوم 35 % مظلات سيارات , مظلات , اسعار مذهلة ,
مظلات - مظلات الرياض - مظلات التخصصي - _مظلات وسواتر_ الرياض - سواتر جدة - سواتر الرياض - تركيب مظلات الرياض - مظلات سيارات - شركة سواتر - شركة مظلات - هناجر
 *مظلات وسواتر - مظلات وسواتر التخصصي*
*مظلات وسواتر الاختيارالاول التخصصي*
سواتر ومظلات الرياض مظلات الرياض sawatr.com , _مظلات وسواتر_ الاختيار الاول | _مظلات وسواتر_
شاهد المزيد
*خدمات مظلات وسواتر التخصصي* 
شركة مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول الظل الحديث التخصصي
*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول | مظلات وسواتر 0500559613*
alakhttiar1.com
*[FONT=&quot]الاختيارالدمام // مظلات الاختيارالخميس // مظلات الاختيارابها // مظلات الاختيار جيزان للتواصل جوال : [FONT=&quot]0500559613** [FONT=&quot]- 0114996351* 
مشاريع _مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول_ 0500559613. مشاريع مظلات الاختيار الاول بأفضل الأسعار تشييد مظلات الشد الإنشائي مظلات مميزة السعر
*مظلات وسواتر التخصصي الرياض | *
*sawater-sa.com*
_تخصصنا : تصنيع وتصميم وتشييد مظلات سيارات - مظلات مواقف حكوميه وخاصه - مظلات سيارات فلل 
مظلات سيارات قصور وجميع الاستخدامات من المظلات للسيارات والمركبات بمختلف احجامها بجوده عاليه 
وتوريد وتركيب كافة الاعمال المعدنيه من المظلات الحديدة في استخدمات متعدده
منها مظلات المستشفيات ومواقف الموظفين للوزارات والشركات والمدارس والجامعات بمواصفات عالية واسعار مثالية.
جميع انواع الاعمال بالصناعات المقاومه للحرارة وعوامل الجو الطبيعيه_
_مظلات_ وسواتر الرياض,مظلات وسواترالتخصصي
*سواتر و مظلات الرياض,*
*مظلات , سواتر , مظلات و سواتر الرياض , مظلات الرياض , سواتر الرياض,مظلات وسواتر الاختيارالاول,سواترالتخصصي,مظلات وسواتر*
مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول- الرياض-التخصصي-حي النخيل ت/0114996351 ج/ 0500559613
*مظلات سيارات وسواتر بالرياض* pvc و* سواتر* الرياض *مظلات سيارات*
*مظلات وسواتر - مظلات وسواتر التخصصي*
sawater-sa.com
تقدم _مظلات وسواتر_ افضل الاعمال _للمظلات والسواتر_ . _مظلات وسواتر_ الرياض 0500559613 , مظلات سيارات , خصومات مذهلة , اشكال جديدة , مظلات الرياض , مظلات فلل , سواتر
نهتم فى مؤسسة مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول بتوفير مظلات باحجام تتسع لاي عدد من المظلات تناسب المواقف للتظليل الكامل وحماية زجاج ومقاعد السيارات بالاضافة لتركيب مظلات سيارات الفلل والقصور ولاصحاب المنازل ومواقف الشركات وتظليل سيارات الطلبة والاساتذة بالجامعات والاطباء بالمستشفيات ومواقف المولات  التجارية
ج/0500559613 ج/0535553929
تركيب مظلات تغطية الخزانات والتكييفات باسطح المنازل-تركيب مظلات العاب الاطفال بالحضانات وروض الاطفال.
توفر المظلة الحماية الكاملة للسيارة فلا تحتاج لكثرة الغسيل والتنظيف للتخلص من الغبار بالاضافة الى انها توفر الخصوصية عند تركيبها داخل الفلل والقصور والاماكن العامة.
تتفاوت اسعار مظلات السيارات حسب حجم السيارة او السيارات المطلوب تظليلها.
فوائد تظليل السيارات:
1-حماية الزجاج من اشعة الشمس فلا يصاب الزجاج بالسرطان بالاضافة الى حماية الديكورات الداخلية للسيارة و المقاعد خصوصا اذا كانت من الجلد من التعرض لاشعة الشمس المباشرة.
2-تجنب الاضرار الخطيرة التى قد تنجم نتيجة ارتفاع درجة حرارة الموتور بفعل حرارة الشمس مما يساعد على طول العمر الافتراضي للموتور .
3-تظليل السيارة بشكل جيد خاصة فى فصل الصيف يجعل التكييف يعمل بشكل اكثر كفاءة.
4-تجنب تغير لون سيارتك الذى يذهب ويتعرض للبهتان نتيجة وقوف السيارة مدة طويلة فى الشمس بدون تظليل.
*شركة سواتر ومظلات الاختيار الاول لتركيب مشاريع مظلات - السواتر - الهناجر - القرميد - البيوت الشعر - المستودعات- *
*ج/0500559613 ج/0535553929 ج/0548682241 ت/0114996351*
*تقدم  ارقي واجمل انواع المظلات والسواتروالهناجر وانشاء المستودعات العامة كما نقوم بتوريد وتصميم وتنفيذ جميع انواع المظلات والسواترللمشاريع العامة الحكومية والخاصة بالشركات والفلل والقصور ومن اولويتنا :-*
*مظلات السيارات - مظلات المسابح -مظلات المدارس - مظلات  الساحات - هناجر حديد - سواتر شرائح- سواتر مجدول - سواتر اقمشه - سواتر جدارية - شبوك زراعيه - وتشييد جميع انواع المظلات والسواتر الخشبيه (فيمكو) بجوده عاليه*
*وتوريد وتركيب كافة الاعمال المعدنيه والمظلات وتغطيتها بالقماش pvc او بالصاج المعرج مع العازل ساندوتش بانل وكافة انواع الهناجر ويتم وصل القماش بماكينة خاصة لاجراء اللحام الحراري ( الكبس الحراري ) للقماش pvc المقاومه للحرارة وعوامل الجو الطبيعيه ..*
*مظلات سيارات متطورة وذات مواصفات عالية.*
*مظلات سيارات معلقة بدون أعمدة من الأمام لسهولة التوقف والحركة.*
*مظلات سيارات ذات أشكال جديدة ورائعة, منها الهرمي ومنها المقوسة وغيرها.*
*مظلات للسيارات بكافة أشكالها وأحجامها.*
*مظلات سيارات من قماش البولي إثلين Polyethylene shade net covers*
*مظلات سيارات من قماش بي في سي PVC, PVDF covers*
*مظلات وسواتر شركة الاختيار الاول التخصصي*
*مظلات وسواتر شركة الاختيار الاول نقدم أفضل أنواع المظلات من خلال خبراء ومتخصصون في تركيب المظلاتوالسواتر والهناجر بمستوى جودة عالي للشركات والمصانع والبنوك ومواقف السيارات والمستشفيات باستخدام أفضل وأحدث التقنيات وأفضل الخامات نحن متخصصون في مجال الإنشاء والدراسات الهندسية*
*سواتر ومظلات شركة الاختيار الاول السعودية توفر أفضل المواصفات في المظلات من أجل تقديم خدمة أفضل تحوز على رضاكم:*
*- مظلات عازلة للحرارة من أفضل المواد العازلة للحرارة لحماية السيارات من الحرارة المرتفعة للشمس*
*- شكل جذاب ومميز يتناسب مع طبيعة المكان*
*- الهيكل الحديدي مطلي بمواد عازلة لحمايته من الصدأ والتأكل*
*- عمل المظلات بطرق فنية لاستيعاب أكبر عدد من السيارات*
*نقدم في مظلات وسواتر شركة الاختيار الاول أفضل أنواع المظلات والسواتر المصنعة من أجود الخامات للتناسب مع جو المملكة ودرجات الحرارة الشديدة والمحافظة على السيارات خلال فترة تواجدها* 
*نتشرف بوجود افضل كادر فني ومهندسون ومشرفوت متخصصون فى تركيبات وتنفيذ مشاريع المظلات والسواتر وجميع اعمال الحدادة.
يتوفر لدينا مجال تنفيذ وتركيب:
سواتر حديد-افضل انواع المظلات للسيارات-مظلات مدارس-مظلات مداخل البيت-مظلات الشد الانشائي-مظلات مساجد-سواتر خشبية-سواتر شينكو-مظلات شينكو-قرميد معدني-مظلات قماش-مظلات متحركة-مظلات بلاستيك-مظلات هرمية.*
*مظلات سيارات من الاختيارالاول 0114996351 اسعار مخفضه 80 ريال للمتر ضمان 10 سنوات سواترالاختيارالاول-*
مظلات مداخل الفلل-تركيب مظلات خارجية للحدائق-مظلات مداخل فلل خارجية وفنادق-تركيب المظلات للمداخل-أجدد اشكال مظلات منازل
مظلات مداخل الفلل والمنازل و الفنادق والشركات متوفرة لدي مؤسسة الأختيار الاول بأشكال جمالية مميزة.نوفر فى مؤسسة مظلات الرياض-نقوم بتركيب مظلات مداخل فلل وبيوت و منشأت تجارية وسكنية .تمنح مظلات المداخل شكل جمالي للمكان كما انها تساعد على ملء فراغات المداخل.
ج/0500559613 
ج/0535553929​


​ نعتمد أحدث أشكال مظلات خشبية للمداخل حيث يعتبر الخشب بنوعيه الطبيعي والمعالج من العناصر الرئيسية فى تصنيع مظلات المداخل فالخشب يجعل المنزل يظهر فى حجم أكبر.
لا ينبغي عليك عزيزى العميل اهمال المدخل الرئيسي لمنزلك او فلتك فهو واجهتك امام الضيوف وهو جزء رئيسى من تصميم المنزل لذا احرص على تجميله بمظلة راقية جميلة تزينه وتمنع دخول الشمس عن المنزل فى نفس الوقت.
مظلات الممرات الخشبية فى حدائق المنازل:
نقوم بتركيب المظلات الخشبية بحيث تشكل ممر جميل للحدائق المنزلية.
مظلات بلاستيك للمداخل:
نقوم بتركيب مظلات بلاستيك لمداخل المنازل والفلل تسمح بمرور الضوء النهاري للمنزل.
مظلات اشرعة بي في سي:
نقوم بتركيب مظلات شراعية قماشية انيقة بالوان تتناسب مع الوان دهانات المنازل.
مظلات مداخل لكسان:
نوفر مظلات مداخل من اللكسان بالوان وتغطيات مختلفة شفافة و قاتمة حسب الطلب.
مظلات مثبتة فى الحائط:
نقوم بتركيب المظلات الثابتة لواجهات المنازل.
مواصفات مظلات مداخل الفلل و المنازل:
1-حجب أشعة الشمس الحارقة فى الصيف.
2-إمكانية التزيين بالزهور والنباتات و الإضاءات.
3-عزل الأتربة والغبار عن المنزل او الفلة.
4-سهولة التنظيف والتلميع وعدم التعرض للتأكل.
مظلات مداخل الفلل
يتم تركيب مظلات المداخل للفلل ومظلات سيارات بالمداخل فى مؤسسة الأختيار الاول فى وقت قياسي و بأشكال تتناسب مع واجهات المنازل والفلل.
مظلات خارجية للحدائق
متخصصون فى تركيب مظلات جلسات خارجية للحدائق من أجود نوعيات خامات قماش البي في سي الكوري العازل للحرارة والمضاد للتمزق والإهتراء.
بالإضافة لتوفير نوعيات مظلات الخشب البلاستيكي والحديدي الخشابي لتظليل أماكن الجلوس بالحدائق.
نوفر أشكال مظلات الحدائق بالأشكال الهرمية والدائرية والمخروطية والقوسية فلدينا جميع الأشكال التى ترضي كل الأذواق.
مظلات مداخل الفلل















نعتمد أحدث أشكال مظلات خشبية للمداخل حيث يعتبر الخشب بنوعيه الطبيعي والمعالج من العناصر الرئيسية فى تصنيع مظلات المداخل فالخشب يجعل المنزل يظهر فى حجم أكبر.​



لا ينبغي عليك عزيزى العميل اهمال المدخل الرئيسي لمنزلك او فلتك فهو واجهتك امام الضيوف 
وهو جزء رئيسى من تصميم المنزل لذا احرص على تجميله بمظلة راقية جميلة تزينه وتمنع دخول الشمس عن المنزل فى نفس الوقت.​



مظلات الممرات الخشبية فى حدائق المنازل:
نقوم بتركيب المظلات الخشبية بحيث تشكل ممر جميل للحدائق المنزلية.​



مظلات بلاستيك للمداخل:
نقوم بتركيب مظلات بلاستيك لمداخل المنازل والفلل تسمح بمرور الضوء النهاري للمنزل.





مظلات اشرعة بي في سي:
نقوم بتركيب مظلات شراعية قماشية انيقة بالوان تتناسب مع الوان دهانات المنازل.​



مظلات مداخل لكسان:
نوفر مظلات مداخل من اللكسان بالوان وتغطيات مختلفة شفافة و قاتمة حسب الطلب.
مظلات مثبتة فى الحائط:
نقوم بتركيب المظلات الثابتة لواجهات المنازل.​





مظلات مداخل فلل وقصور _*مظلات مداخل الفلل الرياض*_​



مواصفات مظلات مداخل الفلل و المنازل:
1-حجب أشعة الشمس الحارقة فى الصيف.
2-إمكانية التزيين بالزهور والنباتات و الإضاءات.
3-عزل الأتربة والغبار عن المنزل او الفلة.
4-سهولة التنظيف والتلميع وعدم التعرض للتأكل.
يتم تركيب مظلات المداخل للفلل ومظلات سيارات بالمداخل فى مؤسسة الأختيار الاول فى وقت قياسي و بأشكال تتناسب مع واجهات المنازل والفلل.​











مظلات خارجية للحدائق





متخصصون فى تركيب مظلات جلسات خارجية للحدائق من أجود نوعيات خامات قماش البي في سي الكوري العازل للحرارة والمضاد للتمزق والإهتراء.
بالإضافة لتوفير نوعيات مظلات الخشب البلاستيكي والحديدي الخشابي لتظليل أماكن الجلوس بالحدائق.
نوفر أشكال مظلات الحدائق بالأشكال الهرمية والدائرية والمخروطية والقوسية فلدينا جميع الأشكال التى ترضي كل الأذواق.​​​*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول0553770074 www.alaktiar.com *
*مظلات وسواتر مؤسسة الاختيار الأول اسم مميز في عالم المظلات والسواتر على مدار سنوات طويلة ، هناجر ، قرميد ، خيام ، بيوت شعر ، مظلات الرياض, تركيب مظلات وسواتر* لمتابعة جديد اعمال مؤسسة مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول اضغط هنا
*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول *
www.alaktiar.com
مظلات وسواتر جدة , مظلات سيارات الطائف , مظلات مكة , مظلات سيارات الرياض , سواتر الخرج , مظلات الدمام , مظلات المدينة , سواتر جدة
مظلات ينبع , مظلات الرياض , سواتر الطائف , سواتر مكة , سواتر ومظلات الرياض , مظلات وسواتر الرياض , مظلات الاحساء , سواتر الدمام
مظلات الخميس , سواتر ابها , مظلات جازان , مظلات نجران , مظلات المناطق الوسطى , الدلم , السليل , المزاحمية , القصيم , بريدة , الخرج , الرياض , التخصصي
مظلات وسواتر فلل , مظلات فلل , مظلات سيارات , مظلات حدائق , مظلات مسابح , مظلات متحركة , مظلات احواش , مظلات مداخل , مظلات قصور , مظلات الرياض , حي العليا، حي السليمانية، حي الملك عبد العزيز، حي الملك عبد الله، حي الورود، حي صلاح الدين، حي الواحة، حي الملك فهد، حي المرسلات، حي النزهة، حي المغرزات، حي المروج، حي المصيف، حي التعاون، حي الإزدهار , حي الربيع، حي الندى، حي الصحافة، حي النرجس، حي العارض، حي النفل، حي العقيق، حي الوادي، حي الغدير، حي الياسمين، حي الفلاح، حي بنبان، حي القيروان، حي حطين، حي الملقا , حي المعذر، حي المحمدية، حي الرحمانية، حي الرائد، حي النخيل الغربي، حي النخيل، حي أم الحمام الشرقي، حي أم الحمام , حي الدوبية، حي القرى، حي الصناعية، حي الوسيطاء، حي معكال، حي الفيصلية، حي منفوحة، حي المنصورة، حي اليمامة، حي سلام، حي جبرة، حي عتيقة، حي غبيراء، حي البطيحا، حي الخالدية، حي الديرة، حي الصالحية، حي العود، حي المرقب، حي منفوحة الجديدة  , حي الدار البيضاء، حي طيبة، حي المنصورية , حي الرفيعة، حي الهدا، حي الشرقية، حي الناصرية، حي صياح، حي الوشام، حي النموذجية، حي المعذر، حي المؤتمرات، ، حي أم سليم، حي الشميسي، حي الجرادية، حي الفاخرية، حي عليشة , حي الحائر، حي الغنامية , النسيم الشرقي، النسيم الغربي، الريان، الروابي، المنار، السلام، النظيم، الندوة , خشم العان، حي الدفاع، حي المناخ، حي السلي، حي النور، حي الإسكان، حي الصناعية الجديدة، حي الجزيرة، حي السعادة، حي الفيحاء، حي هيت، حي البريه، حي المشاعل , حي جرير، حي الربوة، حي الزهراء، حي الصفا، حي الضباط، حي الملز، حي الوزارات، حي الفاروق، حي العمل، حي ثليم، حي المربع، حي الفوطة , حي الروضة، حي الرمال، حي المونسية، حي قرطبة، حي الجنادرية، حي القادسية، حي اليرموك، حي غرناطة، حي أشبيلية، حي الحمراء، حي المعيزلية، حي الخليج، حي الملك فيصل، حي القدس، حي النهضة، حي الأندلس , حي المهدية، حي عرقة، حي ظهرة لبن، حي الخزامى، حي السفارات ,هجرة وادي لبن، حي العريجاء، حي الدريهمية، حي العريجاء الوسطى، حي شبرا، حي السويدي الغربي، حي ظهرة البديعة، حي سلطانة، حي الزهرة، حي السويدي , حي أحد، حي عكاظ، حي الشفاء، حي المروة، حي بدر، حي المصانع، حي المنصورية، حي عريض , جرة وادي لبن، حي ظهرة نمار حي ديراب، حي نمار، حي الحزم, , مظلات وسواتر الرياض , مظلات سيارات الرياض , هناجر , مظلات شينكو , مظلات فلل , مظلات التخصصي , مظلات بافضل الاسعار , نتواجد في انحاء المملكة , مظلات وسواتر الرياض , سواتر الرياض , مظلات الرياض , سواتر ومظلات الرياض , هناجر الرياض ,  بيوت شعر , الرياض للمظلات والسواتر*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول | مظلات وسواترالرياض*
*الإختيار الأول- شركة مظلات,سواتر ومظلات,مظلات سيارات ...*
www.alakhttiar.com
مظلات وسواتر الرياض , مظلات الرياض , سواتر الرياض ,مظلات,سواتر,سواتر ومظلات الرياض, مظلات - مظلات, مظلات - مظلات المظلات -سواتر السواتر, مظلات - مظلات المظلات سواتر - مظلات سيارات الاختيارالاول-معرضناالرياض-شارع التخصصي, مظلات - سيارات - مظلات سيارات - انواع السواتر, سواتر - سواتر, سواتر مظلات هناجر قرميد, سواتر مظلات قراميد هناجربالصورشاهدو معارض مظلات سيارات وسواتر الاختيارالاول, سواتر مضلات هناجر, هناجر - سيارات - مظلات سيارات - انواع السواتر, هناجر مشاريع الاختيارالاول, هناجر ومظلات الاختيارمظلات الخيام-مظلات  مدارس0500559613مظلات قماش الماني(alakhttiar1), مظلات وسواتر - سواتر ومظلات - مظلات - سواتر - هناهر - بيوت شعر - قرميد, مظلات وسواتر الاختيار(الظل الحديث(-فرع التخصصي ت/0114996351 ج/0500559613, مظلات,سواتر,هناجر,مظلات وسواتر,الرياض,جدة,الدمام,تبوك, المدينة,عسير,التخصصي ,..
_شركة_ الإختيار الأول-_شركة مظلات_,سواتر ومظلات,_مظلات_,السواتر والمظلات,_مظلات_ وسواتر ,الهناجر,قريمد,_مظلات_ سيارات, _مظلات_ مدارس...
*الاختيارالاول التظليل الحديث لتركيب مظلات السيارات واعمال السواتر بالرياض - جدة - الدمام - خميس مشيط - ابها - المدينة المنورة جوال/0500559613 تليفاكس/0114996351 ج/0535553929*
*مظلات وسواتر التخصصي الرياض | مظلات وسواتر*
sawater-sa.com
_مظلات_ وسواتر الرياض
*معارضنا المعتمدة* 
*الرئيسي: الرياض - شارع *التخصصي
*المعارض بالمدن الاخرى*
*جدة - الدمام - الاحساء - خميس مشيط*
*لدينا مندوبينا في المناطق التالية:.*
*# المناطق الوسطى: الخرج - القصيم - حائل **# المناطق الغربية : جدة - مكة المكرمة - المدينة المنورة - الطائف - ينب# المناطق الشرقية: الدمام - الخبر - الأحساء - القطيف - - الخفجي - الجبيل - حفر الباطن**# المناطق الشمالية: تبوك - الجوف - عرعر .**# المناطق الجنوبية: عسير - الباحة - نجران - جازان **#مناطق اخرى: ننفذ الاعمال في جميع المدن الاخرى شرط ان تتجاوز المساحه 100 متر مربع**وعدة مدن اخرى بالمملكة*
*ننفذ مشآريع المظلات والسواتر والهناجروالمستودعات*
*بجميع منآطق السعوديه*​  للإتصالات والإستفسارات
ج/0500559613 ج/0535553929 ج/0548682241 ت/0114996351
* شهادة تسجيل معتمدة من وزارة التجارة والاستثمار
سجل تجاري رقم 1010896134
المركز الرئيسي / شارع التخصصي
الاسم التجاري للفرع/مؤسسة مظلات الاختيار الاول للمقاولات - سواترالرياض-مظلات وسواترالتخصصي
للأستفسار تواصل معنا على الارقام التالية
تليفاكس \ 0114996351 
ج \ 0500559613
ج \ 0535553929
ج \ 0548682241*​[/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]​


----------



## معرض التخصصي (30 ديسمبر 2020)

*رد: شركة تركيب مظلات بالخرج 0553770074 توريد مشاريع مظلات بالخرج - مظلات مدارس وجامعات وكليات وساحات*

*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول - الاختيار الاول المظلات و السواتر*
alakhttiar1.com
_مظلات_ ممرات _مظلات_ مداخل فنادق برجولات خشبية للممرات 0500559613 _مظلات_ ممرات .... _مظلات_ و _سواتر_ الاختيار الاول نقدم افضل _المظلات_ و _السواتر_ و الهناجر كما نوفر القرميد
 *مظلات وسواتر الرياض – معرض التخصصي
mthlat-sa.com/
مظلات وسواتر الرياض – سواتر الرياض – مظلات الرياض- تركيب سواتر بالرياض – هناجر الرياض – تركيب مظلات الرياض – مظلات بالرياض – سواتر ومظلات الرياض*
*سواتر و مظلات الرياض
سواتر و مظلات الرياض معرض مظلات وسواترالتخصصي
www.sawatr.com/
سواتر و مظلات لتغطية المسابح و الفلل و الحواجز الارضية و الاخشاب البلاستيكية 0535553929 مظلات وسواتر الرياض خصوم 35 % مظلات سيارات , مظلات , اسعار مذهلة *سواتر و مظلات لتغطية المسابح و الفلل و الحواجز الارضية و الاخشاب البلاستيكية 0535553929 _مظلات وسواتر_ الرياض خصوم 35 % مظلات سيارات , مظلات , اسعار مذهلة ,
مظلات - مظلات الرياض - مظلات التخصصي - _مظلات وسواتر_ الرياض - سواتر جدة - سواتر الرياض - تركيب مظلات الرياض - مظلات سيارات - شركة سواتر - شركة مظلات - هناجر
 *مظلات وسواتر - مظلات وسواتر التخصصي*
*مظلات وسواتر الاختيارالاول التخصصي*
سواتر ومظلات الرياض مظلات الرياض sawatr.com , _مظلات وسواتر_ الاختيار الاول | _مظلات وسواتر_
شاهد المزيد
*خدمات مظلات وسواتر التخصصي* 
شركة مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول الظل الحديث التخصصي
*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول | مظلات وسواتر 0500559613*
alakhttiar1.com
*[FONT=&quot]الاختيارالدمام // مظلات الاختيارالخميس // مظلات الاختيارابها // مظلات الاختيار جيزان للتواصل جوال : [FONT=&quot]0500559613** [FONT=&quot]- 0114996351* 
مشاريع _مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول_ 0500559613. مشاريع مظلات الاختيار الاول بأفضل الأسعار تشييد مظلات الشد الإنشائي مظلات مميزة السعر
*مظلات وسواتر التخصصي الرياض | *
*sawater-sa.com*
_تخصصنا : تصنيع وتصميم وتشييد مظلات سيارات - مظلات مواقف حكوميه وخاصه - مظلات سيارات فلل 
مظلات سيارات قصور وجميع الاستخدامات من المظلات للسيارات والمركبات بمختلف احجامها بجوده عاليه 
وتوريد وتركيب كافة الاعمال المعدنيه من المظلات الحديدة في استخدمات متعدده
منها مظلات المستشفيات ومواقف الموظفين للوزارات والشركات والمدارس والجامعات بمواصفات عالية واسعار مثالية.
جميع انواع الاعمال بالصناعات المقاومه للحرارة وعوامل الجو الطبيعيه_
_مظلات_ وسواتر الرياض,مظلات وسواترالتخصصي
*سواتر و مظلات الرياض,*
*مظلات , سواتر , مظلات و سواتر الرياض , مظلات الرياض , سواتر الرياض,مظلات وسواتر الاختيارالاول,سواترالتخصصي,مظلات وسواتر*
مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول- الرياض-التخصصي-حي النخيل ت/0114996351 ج/ 0500559613
*مظلات سيارات وسواتر بالرياض* pvc و* سواتر* الرياض *مظلات سيارات*
*مظلات وسواتر - مظلات وسواتر التخصصي*
sawater-sa.com
تقدم _مظلات وسواتر_ افضل الاعمال _للمظلات والسواتر_ . _مظلات وسواتر_ الرياض 0500559613 , مظلات سيارات , خصومات مذهلة , اشكال جديدة , مظلات الرياض , مظلات فلل , سواتر
نهتم فى مؤسسة مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول بتوفير مظلات باحجام تتسع لاي عدد من المظلات تناسب المواقف للتظليل الكامل وحماية زجاج ومقاعد السيارات بالاضافة لتركيب مظلات سيارات الفلل والقصور ولاصحاب المنازل ومواقف الشركات وتظليل سيارات الطلبة والاساتذة بالجامعات والاطباء بالمستشفيات ومواقف المولات التجارية
ج/0500559613 ج/0535553929
تركيب مظلات تغطية الخزانات والتكييفات باسطح المنازل-تركيب مظلات العاب الاطفال بالحضانات وروض الاطفال.
توفر المظلة الحماية الكاملة للسيارة فلا تحتاج لكثرة الغسيل والتنظيف للتخلص من الغبار بالاضافة الى انها توفر الخصوصية عند تركيبها داخل الفلل والقصور والاماكن العامة.
تتفاوت اسعار مظلات السيارات حسب حجم السيارة او السيارات المطلوب تظليلها.
فوائد تظليل السيارات:
1-حماية الزجاج من اشعة الشمس فلا يصاب الزجاج بالسرطان بالاضافة الى حماية الديكورات الداخلية للسيارة و المقاعد خصوصا اذا كانت من الجلد من التعرض لاشعة الشمس المباشرة.
2-تجنب الاضرار الخطيرة التى قد تنجم نتيجة ارتفاع درجة حرارة الموتور بفعل حرارة الشمس مما يساعد على طول العمر الافتراضي للموتور .
3-تظليل السيارة بشكل جيد خاصة فى فصل الصيف يجعل التكييف يعمل بشكل اكثر كفاءة.
4-تجنب تغير لون سيارتك الذى يذهب ويتعرض للبهتان نتيجة وقوف السيارة مدة طويلة فى الشمس بدون تظليل.
*شركة سواتر ومظلات الاختيار الاول لتركيب مشاريع مظلات - السواتر - الهناجر - القرميد - البيوت الشعر - المستودعات- *
*ج/0500559613 ج/0535553929 ج/0548682241 ت/0114996351*
*تقدم ارقي واجمل انواع المظلات والسواتروالهناجر وانشاء المستودعات العامة كما نقوم بتوريد وتصميم وتنفيذ جميع انواع المظلات والسواترللمشاريع العامة الحكومية والخاصة بالشركات والفلل والقصور ومن اولويتنا :-*
*مظلات السيارات - مظلات المسابح -مظلات المدارس - مظلات  الساحات - هناجر حديد - سواتر شرائح- سواتر مجدول - سواتر اقمشه - سواتر جدارية - شبوك زراعيه - وتشييد جميع انواع المظلات والسواتر الخشبيه (فيمكو) بجوده عاليه*
*وتوريد وتركيب كافة الاعمال المعدنيه والمظلات وتغطيتها بالقماش pvc او بالصاج المعرج مع العازل ساندوتش بانل وكافة انواع الهناجر ويتم وصل القماش بماكينة خاصة لاجراء اللحام الحراري ( الكبس الحراري ) للقماش pvc المقاومه للحرارة وعوامل الجو الطبيعيه ..*
*مظلات سيارات متطورة وذات مواصفات عالية.*
*مظلات سيارات معلقة بدون أعمدة من الأمام لسهولة التوقف والحركة.*
*مظلات سيارات ذات أشكال جديدة ورائعة, منها الهرمي ومنها المقوسة وغيرها.*
*مظلات للسيارات بكافة أشكالها وأحجامها.*
*مظلات سيارات من قماش البولي إثلين Polyethylene shade net covers*
*مظلات سيارات من قماش بي في سي PVC, PVDF covers*
*مظلات وسواتر شركة الاختيار الاول التخصصي*
*مظلات وسواتر شركة الاختيار الاول نقدم أفضل أنواع المظلات من خلال خبراء ومتخصصون في تركيب المظلاتوالسواتر والهناجر بمستوى جودة عالي للشركات والمصانع والبنوك ومواقف السيارات والمستشفيات باستخدام أفضل وأحدث التقنيات وأفضل الخامات نحن متخصصون في مجال الإنشاء والدراسات الهندسية*
*سواتر ومظلات شركة الاختيار الاول السعودية توفر أفضل المواصفات في المظلات من أجل تقديم خدمة أفضل تحوز على رضاكم:*
*- مظلات عازلة للحرارة من أفضل المواد العازلة للحرارة لحماية السيارات من الحرارة المرتفعة للشمس*
*- شكل جذاب ومميز يتناسب مع طبيعة المكان*
*- الهيكل الحديدي مطلي بمواد عازلة لحمايته من الصدأ والتأكل*
*- عمل المظلات بطرق فنية لاستيعاب أكبر عدد من السيارات*
*نقدم في مظلات وسواتر شركة الاختيار الاول أفضل أنواع المظلات والسواتر المصنعة من أجود الخامات للتناسب مع جو المملكة ودرجات الحرارة الشديدة والمحافظة على السيارات خلال فترة تواجدها* 
*نتشرف بوجود افضل كادر فني ومهندسون ومشرفوت متخصصون فى تركيبات وتنفيذ مشاريع المظلات والسواتر وجميع اعمال الحدادة.
يتوفر لدينا مجال تنفيذ وتركيب:
سواتر حديد-افضل انواع المظلات للسيارات-مظلات مدارس-مظلات مداخل البيت-مظلات الشد الانشائي-مظلات مساجد-سواتر خشبية-سواتر شينكو-مظلات شينكو-قرميد معدني-مظلات قماش-مظلات متحركة-مظلات بلاستيك-مظلات هرمية.*
*مظلات سيارات من الاختيارالاول 0114996351 اسعار مخفضه 80 ريال للمتر ضمان 10 سنوات سواترالاختيارالاول-*
مظلات مداخل الفلل-تركيب مظلات خارجية للحدائق-مظلات مداخل فلل خارجية وفنادق-تركيب المظلات للمداخل-أجدد اشكال مظلات منازل
مظلات مداخل الفلل والمنازل و الفنادق والشركات متوفرة لدي مؤسسة الأختيار الاول بأشكال جمالية مميزة.نوفر فى مؤسسة مظلات الرياض-نقوم بتركيب مظلات مداخل فلل وبيوت و منشأت تجارية وسكنية .تمنح مظلات المداخل شكل جمالي للمكان كما انها تساعد على ملء فراغات المداخل.
ج/0500559613 
ج/0535553929​


​ نعتمد أحدث أشكال مظلات خشبية للمداخل حيث يعتبر الخشب بنوعيه الطبيعي والمعالج من العناصر الرئيسية فى تصنيع مظلات المداخل فالخشب يجعل المنزل يظهر فى حجم أكبر.
لا ينبغي عليك عزيزى العميل اهمال المدخل الرئيسي لمنزلك او فلتك فهو واجهتك امام الضيوف وهو جزء رئيسى من تصميم المنزل لذا احرص على تجميله بمظلة راقية جميلة تزينه وتمنع دخول الشمس عن المنزل فى نفس الوقت.
مظلات الممرات الخشبية فى حدائق المنازل:
نقوم بتركيب المظلات الخشبية بحيث تشكل ممر جميل للحدائق المنزلية.
مظلات بلاستيك للمداخل:
نقوم بتركيب مظلات بلاستيك لمداخل المنازل والفلل تسمح بمرور الضوء النهاري للمنزل.
مظلات اشرعة بي في سي:
نقوم بتركيب مظلات شراعية قماشية انيقة بالوان تتناسب مع الوان دهانات المنازل.
مظلات مداخل لكسان:
نوفر مظلات مداخل من اللكسان بالوان وتغطيات مختلفة شفافة و قاتمة حسب الطلب.
مظلات مثبتة فى الحائط:
نقوم بتركيب المظلات الثابتة لواجهات المنازل.
مواصفات مظلات مداخل الفلل و المنازل:
1-حجب أشعة الشمس الحارقة فى الصيف.
2-إمكانية التزيين بالزهور والنباتات و الإضاءات.
3-عزل الأتربة والغبار عن المنزل او الفلة.
4-سهولة التنظيف والتلميع وعدم التعرض للتأكل.
مظلات مداخل الفلل
يتم تركيب مظلات المداخل للفلل ومظلات سيارات بالمداخل فى مؤسسة الأختيار الاول فى وقت قياسي و بأشكال تتناسب مع واجهات المنازل والفلل.
مظلات خارجية للحدائق
متخصصون فى تركيب مظلات جلسات خارجية للحدائق من أجود نوعيات خامات قماش البي في سي الكوري العازل للحرارة والمضاد للتمزق والإهتراء.
بالإضافة لتوفير نوعيات مظلات الخشب البلاستيكي والحديدي الخشابي لتظليل أماكن الجلوس بالحدائق.
نوفر أشكال مظلات الحدائق بالأشكال الهرمية والدائرية والمخروطية والقوسية فلدينا جميع الأشكال التى ترضي كل الأذواق.
مظلات مداخل الفلل















نعتمد أحدث أشكال مظلات خشبية للمداخل حيث يعتبر الخشب بنوعيه الطبيعي والمعالج من العناصر الرئيسية فى تصنيع مظلات المداخل فالخشب يجعل المنزل يظهر فى حجم أكبر.​



لا ينبغي عليك عزيزى العميل اهمال المدخل الرئيسي لمنزلك او فلتك فهو واجهتك امام الضيوف 
وهو جزء رئيسى من تصميم المنزل لذا احرص على تجميله بمظلة راقية جميلة تزينه وتمنع دخول الشمس عن المنزل فى نفس الوقت.​



مظلات الممرات الخشبية فى حدائق المنازل:
نقوم بتركيب المظلات الخشبية بحيث تشكل ممر جميل للحدائق المنزلية.​



مظلات بلاستيك للمداخل:
نقوم بتركيب مظلات بلاستيك لمداخل المنازل والفلل تسمح بمرور الضوء النهاري للمنزل.





مظلات اشرعة بي في سي:
نقوم بتركيب مظلات شراعية قماشية انيقة بالوان تتناسب مع الوان دهانات المنازل.​



مظلات مداخل لكسان:
نوفر مظلات مداخل من اللكسان بالوان وتغطيات مختلفة شفافة و قاتمة حسب الطلب.
مظلات مثبتة فى الحائط:
نقوم بتركيب المظلات الثابتة لواجهات المنازل.​





مظلات مداخل فلل وقصور _*مظلات مداخل الفلل الرياض*_​



مواصفات مظلات مداخل الفلل و المنازل:
1-حجب أشعة الشمس الحارقة فى الصيف.
2-إمكانية التزيين بالزهور والنباتات و الإضاءات.
3-عزل الأتربة والغبار عن المنزل او الفلة.
4-سهولة التنظيف والتلميع وعدم التعرض للتأكل.
يتم تركيب مظلات المداخل للفلل ومظلات سيارات بالمداخل فى مؤسسة الأختيار الاول فى وقت قياسي و بأشكال تتناسب مع واجهات المنازل والفلل.​











مظلات خارجية للحدائق





متخصصون فى تركيب مظلات جلسات خارجية للحدائق من أجود نوعيات خامات قماش البي في سي الكوري العازل للحرارة والمضاد للتمزق والإهتراء.
بالإضافة لتوفير نوعيات مظلات الخشب البلاستيكي والحديدي الخشابي لتظليل أماكن الجلوس بالحدائق.
نوفر أشكال مظلات الحدائق بالأشكال الهرمية والدائرية والمخروطية والقوسية فلدينا جميع الأشكال التى ترضي كل الأذواق.​​​*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول0553770074 www.alaktiar.com *
*مظلات وسواتر مؤسسة الاختيار الأول اسم مميز في عالم المظلات والسواتر على مدار سنوات طويلة ، هناجر ، قرميد ، خيام ، بيوت شعر ، مظلات الرياض, تركيب مظلات وسواتر* لمتابعة جديد اعمال مؤسسة مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول اضغط هنا
*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول *
www.alaktiar.com
مظلات وسواتر جدة , مظلات سيارات الطائف , مظلات مكة , مظلات سيارات الرياض , سواتر الخرج , مظلات الدمام , مظلات المدينة , سواتر جدة
مظلات ينبع , مظلات الرياض , سواتر الطائف , سواتر مكة , سواتر ومظلات الرياض , مظلات وسواتر الرياض , مظلات الاحساء , سواتر الدمام
مظلات الخميس , سواتر ابها , مظلات جازان , مظلات نجران , مظلات المناطق الوسطى , الدلم , السليل , المزاحمية , القصيم , بريدة , الخرج , الرياض , التخصصي
مظلات وسواتر فلل , مظلات فلل , مظلات سيارات , مظلات حدائق , مظلات مسابح , مظلات متحركة , مظلات احواش , مظلات مداخل , مظلات قصور , مظلات الرياض , حي العليا، حي السليمانية، حي الملك عبد العزيز، حي الملك عبد الله، حي الورود، حي صلاح الدين، حي الواحة، حي الملك فهد، حي المرسلات، حي النزهة، حي المغرزات، حي المروج، حي المصيف، حي التعاون، حي الإزدهار , حي الربيع، حي الندى، حي الصحافة، حي النرجس، حي العارض، حي النفل، حي العقيق، حي الوادي، حي الغدير، حي الياسمين، حي الفلاح، حي بنبان، حي القيروان، حي حطين، حي الملقا , حي المعذر، حي المحمدية، حي الرحمانية، حي الرائد، حي النخيل الغربي، حي النخيل، حي أم الحمام الشرقي، حي أم الحمام , حي الدوبية، حي القرى، حي الصناعية، حي الوسيطاء، حي معكال، حي الفيصلية، حي منفوحة، حي المنصورة، حي اليمامة، حي سلام، حي جبرة، حي عتيقة، حي غبيراء، حي البطيحا، حي الخالدية، حي الديرة، حي الصالحية، حي العود، حي المرقب، حي منفوحة الجديدة , حي الدار البيضاء، حي طيبة، حي المنصورية , حي الرفيعة، حي الهدا، حي الشرقية، حي الناصرية، حي صياح، حي الوشام، حي النموذجية، حي المعذر، حي المؤتمرات، ، حي أم سليم، حي الشميسي، حي الجرادية، حي الفاخرية، حي عليشة , حي الحائر، حي الغنامية , النسيم الشرقي، النسيم الغربي، الريان، الروابي، المنار، السلام، النظيم، الندوة , خشم العان، حي الدفاع، حي المناخ، حي السلي، حي النور، حي الإسكان، حي الصناعية الجديدة، حي الجزيرة، حي السعادة، حي الفيحاء، حي هيت، حي البريه، حي المشاعل , حي جرير، حي الربوة، حي الزهراء، حي الصفا، حي الضباط، حي الملز، حي الوزارات، حي الفاروق، حي العمل، حي ثليم، حي المربع، حي الفوطة , حي الروضة، حي الرمال، حي المونسية، حي قرطبة، حي الجنادرية، حي القادسية، حي اليرموك، حي غرناطة، حي أشبيلية، حي الحمراء، حي المعيزلية، حي الخليج، حي الملك فيصل، حي القدس، حي النهضة، حي الأندلس , حي المهدية، حي عرقة، حي ظهرة لبن، حي الخزامى، حي السفارات ,هجرة وادي لبن، حي العريجاء، حي الدريهمية، حي العريجاء الوسطى، حي شبرا، حي السويدي الغربي، حي ظهرة البديعة، حي سلطانة، حي الزهرة، حي السويدي , حي أحد، حي عكاظ، حي الشفاء، حي المروة، حي بدر، حي المصانع، حي المنصورية، حي عريض , جرة وادي لبن، حي ظهرة نمار حي ديراب، حي نمار، حي الحزم, , مظلات وسواتر الرياض , مظلات سيارات الرياض , هناجر , مظلات شينكو , مظلات فلل , مظلات التخصصي , مظلات بافضل الاسعار , نتواجد في انحاء المملكة , مظلات وسواتر الرياض , سواتر الرياض , مظلات الرياض , سواتر ومظلات الرياض , هناجر الرياض , بيوت شعر , الرياض للمظلات والسواتر*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول | مظلات وسواترالرياض*
*الإختيار الأول- شركة مظلات,سواتر ومظلات,مظلات سيارات ...*
www.alakhttiar.com
مظلات وسواتر الرياض , مظلات الرياض , سواتر الرياض ,مظلات,سواتر,سواتر ومظلات الرياض, مظلات - مظلات, مظلات - مظلات المظلات -سواتر السواتر, مظلات - مظلات المظلات سواتر - مظلات سيارات الاختيارالاول-معرضناالرياض-شارع التخصصي, مظلات - سيارات - مظلات سيارات - انواع السواتر, سواتر - سواتر, سواتر مظلات هناجر قرميد, سواتر مظلات قراميد هناجربالصورشاهدو معارض مظلات سيارات وسواتر الاختيارالاول, سواتر مضلات هناجر, هناجر - سيارات - مظلات سيارات - انواع السواتر, هناجر مشاريع الاختيارالاول, هناجر ومظلات الاختيارمظلات الخيام-مظلات مدارس0500559613مظلات قماش الماني(alakhttiar1), مظلات وسواتر - سواتر ومظلات - مظلات - سواتر - هناهر - بيوت شعر - قرميد, مظلات وسواتر الاختيار(الظل الحديث(-فرع التخصصي ت/0114996351 ج/0500559613, مظلات,سواتر,هناجر,مظلات وسواتر,الرياض,جدة,الدمام,تبوك, المدينة,عسير,التخصصي ,..
_شركة_ الإختيار الأول-_شركة مظلات_,سواتر ومظلات,_مظلات_,السواتر والمظلات,_مظلات_ وسواتر ,الهناجر,قريمد,_مظلات_ سيارات, _مظلات_ مدارس...
*الاختيارالاول التظليل الحديث لتركيب مظلات السيارات واعمال السواتر بالرياض - جدة - الدمام - خميس مشيط - ابها - المدينة المنورة جوال/0500559613 تليفاكس/0114996351 ج/0535553929*
*مظلات وسواتر التخصصي الرياض | مظلات وسواتر*
sawater-sa.com
_مظلات_ وسواتر الرياض
*معارضنا المعتمدة* 
*الرئيسي: الرياض - شارع *التخصصي
*المعارض بالمدن الاخرى*
*جدة - الدمام - الاحساء - خميس مشيط*
*لدينا مندوبينا في المناطق التالية:.*
*# المناطق الوسطى: الخرج - القصيم - حائل **# المناطق الغربية : جدة - مكة المكرمة - المدينة المنورة - الطائف - ينب# المناطق الشرقية: الدمام - الخبر - الأحساء - القطيف - - الخفجي - الجبيل - حفر الباطن**# المناطق الشمالية: تبوك - الجوف - عرعر .**# المناطق الجنوبية: عسير - الباحة - نجران - جازان **#مناطق اخرى: ننفذ الاعمال في جميع المدن الاخرى شرط ان تتجاوز المساحه 100 متر مربع**وعدة مدن اخرى بالمملكة*
*ننفذ مشآريع المظلات والسواتر والهناجروالمستودعات*
*بجميع منآطق السعوديه*​  للإتصالات والإستفسارات
ج/0500559613 ج/0535553929 ج/0548682241 ت/0114996351
* شهادة تسجيل معتمدة من وزارة التجارة والاستثمار
سجل تجاري رقم 1010896134
المركز الرئيسي / شارع التخصصي
الاسم التجاري للفرع/مؤسسة مظلات الاختيار الاول للمقاولات - سواترالرياض-مظلات وسواترالتخصصي
للأستفسار تواصل معنا على الارقام التالية
تليفاكس \ 0114996351 
ج \ 0500559613
ج \ 0535553929
ج \ 0548682241*​[/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]​


----------



## معرض التخصصي (13 يناير 2021)

*رد: شركة تركيب مظلات بالخرج 0553770074 توريد مشاريع مظلات بالخرج - مظلات مدارس وجامعات وكليات وساحات*

*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول0553770074 www.alaktiar.com 
**مظلات وسواتر مؤسسة الاختيار الأول اسم مميز في عالم المظلات والسواتر على مدار سنوات طويلة ، هناجر ، قرميد ، خيام ، بيوت شعر ، مظلات الرياض, تركيب مظلات وسواتر
*
*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار السعودي الرياض – أجود خامات وافضل .انواع المظلات والسواتر مظلات · مظلات بي في سي pvc · مظلات حدائق · مظلات عامة · مظلات لكسان · مظلات مداخل فلل · مظلات مدارس · مظلات مسابح · مظلات مساجد · مظلات مواقف سيارات · مظلاتمظلات وسواتر الرياض معرض مظلات التخصصي الرياض افضل أسعارتركيب سواترومظلات0114996351 شركة سواتر ومظلات الاختيار الاول لتركيب مشاريع مظلات - السواتر - الهناجر - القرميد - البيوت الشعر - المستودعات- ج/0500559613 ج/0535553929 ج/0548682241 ت/0114996351 تقدم ارقي واجمل انواع المظلات والسواتروالهناجر وانشاء المستودعات العامة كما نقوم بتوريد وتصميم وتنفيذ جميع انواع المظلات والسواترللمشاريع العامة الحكومية والخاصة بالشركات والفلل والقصور ومن اولويتنا :-مظلات السيارات - مظلات المسابح -مظلات المدارس - مظلات  الساحات - هناجر حديد - سواتر شرائح- سواتر مجدول - سواتر اقمشه - سواتر جدارية - شك زراعيه - وتشييد جميع انواع المظلات والسواتر الخشبيه (فيمكو) بجود عاليه وتوريد وتركيب كافة الاعمال المعدنيه والمظلات وتغطيتها بالقماش pvc او بالصاج المعرج مع العازل ساندوتش بانل وكافة انواع الهناجر ويتم وصل القماش بماكينة خاصة لاجراء اللحام الحراري ( الكبس الحراري ) للقماش pvc المقاومه للحرارة وعوامل الجو الطبيعيه ..مظلات سيارات متطورة وذات مواصفات عالية.مظلات سيارات معلقة بدون أعمدة من الأمام لسهولة التوقف والحركة.مظلات سيارات ذات أشكال جديدة ورائعة, منها الهرمي ومنها المقوسة وغيرها.مظلات للسيارات بكافة أشكالها وأحجامها.مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول - الاختيار الاول المظلات و السواتر*
*مظلات وسواتر الرياض – معرض التخصصي** مظلات وسواتر الرياض – سواتر الرياض – مظلات الرياض- تركيب سواتر بالرياض – هناجر الرياض – تركيب مظلات الرياض – مظلات بالرياض – سواتر ومظلات الرياض**سواتر و مظلات الرياض,**مظلات ,مظلات الرياض,سواتر الرياض ,مظلات وسواتر الرياض التخصصي*​
  *

​*
 *سواتر و مظلات لتغطية المسابح و الفلل و الحواجز الارضية و الاخشاب البلاستيكية .نوفر خدمة تركيب المظلات و السواتر للبيوت و المدارس و الجامعات. نوعية المظلات​**مظلات - مظلات الرياض - مظلات التخصصي - مظلات وسواتر الرياض - سواتر جدة - سواتر الرياض - تركيب مظلات الرياض - مظلات سيارات - شركة سواتر - شركة مظلات - هناجر​**مظلات وسواتر - مظلات وسواتر التخصصي*​*مظلات وسواتر الاختيارالاول التخصصي*​سواتر ومظلات الرياض مظلات الرياض sawatr.com , _مظلات وسواتر_ الاختيار الاول | _مظلات وسواتر_​*خدمات مظلات وسواتر التخصصي* ​شركة مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول الظل الحديث التخصصي​*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول | مظلات وسواتر 0500559613*​ * مشاريع مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول 0500559613. مشاريع مظلات الاختيار الاول بأفضل الأسعار تشييد مظلات الشد الإنشائي مظلات مميزة السعر​**مظلات وسواتر التخصصي الرياض*​*مظلات الرياض التخصصي مظلات وسواتر الرياض0114996351 خامات اوربية وكورية باقل*​*الأسعار
**مظلات الاختيار الاول | مظلات وسواتر الرياض مظلات-الاختيار-الاول
مظلات وسواتر شركة الاختيار الأول تقدم شركة الاختيار الأول شركة المظلات والسواتر رقم واحد في السعودية أفضل أنواع السواتر والمظلات وتغطية المسابح
*_مظلات_ وسواتر الرياض,مظلات وسواترالتخصصي​*سواتر و مظلات الرياض-**مظلات ,مظلات الرياض,سواتر الرياض ,مظلات وسواتر الرياض التخصصي,*​ * مظلات , سواتر , مظلات و سواتر الرياض , مظلات الرياض , سواتر الرياض,مظلات وسواتر الاختيارالاول,سواترالتخصصي,مظلات وسواتر​**مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول- الرياض-التخصصي-حي النخيل ت/0114996351 ج/ 0500559613​**مظلات وسواتر التخصصي: 0500559613 تعرف على مظلات السيارات والسواتر انواعها واسعارها * * مظلات سيارات وسواتر بالرياض pvc و سواتر الرياض مظلات سيارات​**مظلات وسواتر - مظلات وسواتر التخصصي *​*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول 0500559613 - تركيب مشاريع هناجر- مظلات السيارات -السواتر*​*تقدم مظلات وسواتر افضل الاعمال للمظلات والسواتر . مظلات وسواتر الرياض 0500559613 , مظلات سيارات , خصومات مذهلة , اشكال جديدة , مظلات الرياض , مظلات فلل , سواتر​**مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول | 0500559613 | مظلات وسواتر | مظلات سيارات| مظلات التخصصي*​*مظلات الاختيار الاول الرياض …تركيب مظلة سيارات بيوم واحد وعمل سواتر الاسوار باشكال رائعه.*
 *مظلات وسواتر الرياض - معرض مظلات التخصصي - مظلات** تركيب مظلات سيارات الرياض - مظلات وسواتر. مظلات وسواتر الرياض التخصصي افضل خامات المظلات مظلات المشاريع سيارات تركيب اعمال المظلات*
 مظلات وسواتر · ‏مظلات · ‏مظلات الرياض · ‏تركيب مظلات الرياض
 *مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول - الاختيار الاول المظلات و السواتر*
  alakhttiar1.com
*مظلات سيارات وسواترالاختيار :0548682241 لتركيب المشاريع ب (ابها-الخميس-نجران-جازان)*
   *شهادة تسجيل معتمد**ة من وزارة التجارة والاستثمار*
  * سجل تجاري رقم 1010896134*
  * المركز الرئيسي / شارع التخصصي*
  * الاسم التجاري للفرع/مؤسسة مظلات الاختيار الاول للمقاولات - سواترالرياض-مظلات وسواترالتخصصي*
  * للأستفسار تواصل معنا على الارقام التالية*
  * تليفاكس \ 0114996351*
  




*مظلات الرياض | مظلات وسواتر الرياض| معرض التخصصي مظلات| مظلات الرياض| مظلات وسواتر الرياض| سواتر الرياض| تركيب مظلات الرياض| اسعار السواتر والمظلات| اعمال مظلات سيارات متحركة| مظلات حدائق| مظلات خشبية*​


----------



## معرض التخصصي (20 يناير 2021)

*رد: شركة تركيب مظلات بالخرج 0553770074 توريد مشاريع مظلات بالخرج - مظلات مدارس وجامعات وكليات وساحات*

*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول - الاختيار الاول المظلات و السواتر*
alakhttiar1.com
_مظلات_ ممرات _مظلات_ مداخل فنادق برجولات خشبية للممرات 0500559613 _مظلات_ ممرات .... _مظلات_ و _سواتر_ الاختيار الاول نقدم افضل _المظلات_ و _السواتر_ و الهناجر كما نوفر القرميد
 *مظلات وسواتر الرياض – معرض التخصصي
mthlat-sa.com/
مظلات وسواتر الرياض – سواتر الرياض – مظلات الرياض- تركيب سواتر بالرياض – هناجر الرياض – تركيب مظلات الرياض – مظلات بالرياض – سواتر ومظلات الرياض*
*سواتر و مظلات الرياض
سواتر و مظلات الرياض معرض مظلات وسواترالتخصصي
www.sawatr.com/
سواتر و مظلات لتغطية المسابح و الفلل و الحواجز الارضية و الاخشاب البلاستيكية 0535553929 مظلات وسواتر الرياض خصوم 35 % مظلات سيارات , مظلات , اسعار مذهلة *سواتر و مظلات لتغطية المسابح و الفلل و الحواجز الارضية و الاخشاب البلاستيكية 0535553929 _مظلات وسواتر_ الرياض خصوم 35 % مظلات سيارات , مظلات , اسعار مذهلة ,
مظلات - مظلات الرياض - مظلات التخصصي - _مظلات وسواتر_ الرياض - سواتر جدة - سواتر الرياض - تركيب مظلات الرياض - مظلات سيارات - شركة سواتر - شركة مظلات - هناجر
 *مظلات وسواتر - مظلات وسواتر التخصصي*
*مظلات وسواتر الاختيارالاول التخصصي*
سواتر ومظلات الرياض مظلات الرياض sawatr.com , _مظلات وسواتر_ الاختيار الاول | _مظلات وسواتر_
شاهد المزيد
*خدمات مظلات وسواتر التخصصي* 
شركة مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول الظل الحديث التخصصي
*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول | مظلات وسواتر 0500559613*
alakhttiar1.com
*[FONT=&quot]الاختيارالدمام  // مظلات الاختيارالخميس // مظلات الاختيارابها // مظلات الاختيار جيزان للتواصل جوال : [FONT=&quot]0500559613** [FONT=&quot]- 0114996351* 
مشاريع _مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول_ 0500559613. مشاريع مظلات الاختيار الاول بأفضل الأسعار تشييد مظلات الشد الإنشائي مظلات مميزة السعر
*مظلات وسواتر التخصصي الرياض | *
*sawater-sa.com*
_تخصصنا : تصنيع وتصميم وتشييد مظلات سيارات - مظلات مواقف حكوميه وخاصه - مظلات سيارات فلل 
مظلات سيارات قصور وجميع الاستخدامات من المظلات للسيارات والمركبات بمختلف احجامها بجوده عاليه 
وتوريد وتركيب كافة الاعمال المعدنيه من المظلات الحديدة في استخدمات متعدده
منها مظلات المستشفيات ومواقف الموظفين للوزارات والشركات والمدارس والجامعات بمواصفات عالية واسعار مثالية.
جميع انواع الاعمال بالصناعات المقاومه للحرارة وعوامل الجو الطبيعيه_
_مظلات_ وسواتر الرياض,مظلات وسواترالتخصصي
*سواتر و مظلات الرياض,*
*مظلات , سواتر , مظلات و سواتر الرياض , مظلات الرياض , سواتر الرياض,مظلات وسواتر الاختيارالاول,سواترالتخصصي,مظلات وسواتر*
مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول- الرياض-التخصصي-حي النخيل ت/0114996351 ج/ 0500559613
*مظلات سيارات وسواتر بالرياض* pvc و* سواتر* الرياض *مظلات سيارات*
*مظلات وسواتر - مظلات وسواتر التخصصي*
sawater-sa.com
تقدم _مظلات وسواتر_ افضل الاعمال _للمظلات والسواتر_ . _مظلات وسواتر_ الرياض 0500559613 , مظلات سيارات , خصومات مذهلة , اشكال جديدة , مظلات الرياض , مظلات فلل , سواتر
نهتم فى مؤسسة مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول بتوفير مظلات باحجام تتسع لاي عدد من المظلات تناسب المواقف للتظليل الكامل وحماية زجاج ومقاعد السيارات بالاضافة لتركيب مظلات سيارات الفلل والقصور ولاصحاب المنازل ومواقف الشركات وتظليل سيارات الطلبة والاساتذة بالجامعات والاطباء بالمستشفيات ومواقف المولات التجارية
ج/0500559613 ج/0535553929
تركيب مظلات تغطية الخزانات والتكييفات باسطح المنازل-تركيب مظلات العاب الاطفال بالحضانات وروض الاطفال.
توفر المظلة الحماية الكاملة للسيارة فلا تحتاج لكثرة الغسيل والتنظيف للتخلص من الغبار بالاضافة الى انها توفر الخصوصية عند تركيبها داخل الفلل والقصور والاماكن العامة.
تتفاوت اسعار مظلات السيارات حسب حجم السيارة او السيارات المطلوب تظليلها.
فوائد تظليل السيارات:
1-حماية الزجاج من اشعة الشمس فلا يصاب الزجاج بالسرطان بالاضافة الى حماية الديكورات الداخلية للسيارة و المقاعد خصوصا اذا كانت من الجلد من التعرض لاشعة الشمس المباشرة.
2-تجنب الاضرار الخطيرة التى قد تنجم نتيجة ارتفاع درجة حرارة الموتور بفعل حرارة الشمس مما يساعد على طول العمر الافتراضي للموتور .
3-تظليل السيارة بشكل جيد خاصة فى فصل الصيف يجعل التكييف يعمل بشكل اكثر كفاءة.
4-تجنب تغير لون سيارتك الذى يذهب ويتعرض للبهتان نتيجة وقوف السيارة مدة طويلة فى الشمس بدون تظليل.
*شركة سواتر ومظلات الاختيار الاول لتركيب مشاريع مظلات - السواتر - الهناجر - القرميد - البيوت الشعر - المستودعات- *
*ج/0500559613 ج/0535553929 ج/0548682241 ت/0114996351*
*تقدم ارقي واجمل انواع المظلات والسواتروالهناجر وانشاء المستودعات العامة كما نقوم بتوريد وتصميم وتنفيذ جميع انواع المظلات والسواترللمشاريع العامة الحكومية والخاصة بالشركات والفلل والقصور ومن اولويتنا :-*
*مظلات السيارات - مظلات المسابح -مظلات المدارس - مظلات  الساحات - هناجر حديد - سواتر شرائح- سواتر مجدول - سواتر اقمشه - سواتر جدارية - شبوك زراعيه - وتشييد جميع انواع المظلات والسواتر الخشبيه (فيمكو) بجوده عاليه*
*وتوريد وتركيب كافة الاعمال المعدنيه والمظلات وتغطيتها بالقماش pvc او بالصاج المعرج مع العازل ساندوتش بانل وكافة انواع الهناجر ويتم وصل القماش بماكينة خاصة لاجراء اللحام الحراري ( الكبس الحراري ) للقماش pvc المقاومه للحرارة وعوامل الجو الطبيعيه ..*
*مظلات سيارات متطورة وذات مواصفات عالية.*
*مظلات سيارات معلقة بدون أعمدة من الأمام لسهولة التوقف والحركة.*
*مظلات سيارات ذات أشكال جديدة ورائعة, منها الهرمي ومنها المقوسة وغيرها.*
*مظلات للسيارات بكافة أشكالها وأحجامها.*
*مظلات سيارات من قماش البولي إثلين Polyethylene shade net covers*
*مظلات سيارات من قماش بي في سي PVC, PVDF covers*
*مظلات وسواتر شركة الاختيار الاول التخصصي*
*مظلات وسواتر شركة الاختيار الاول نقدم أفضل أنواع المظلات من خلال خبراء ومتخصصون في تركيب المظلاتوالسواتر والهناجر بمستوى جودة عالي للشركات والمصانع والبنوك ومواقف السيارات والمستشفيات باستخدام أفضل وأحدث التقنيات وأفضل الخامات نحن متخصصون في مجال الإنشاء والدراسات الهندسية*
*سواتر ومظلات شركة الاختيار الاول السعودية توفر أفضل المواصفات في المظلات من أجل تقديم خدمة أفضل تحوز على رضاكم:*
*- مظلات عازلة للحرارة من أفضل المواد العازلة للحرارة لحماية السيارات من الحرارة المرتفعة للشمس*
*- شكل جذاب ومميز يتناسب مع طبيعة المكان*
*- الهيكل الحديدي مطلي بمواد عازلة لحمايته من الصدأ والتأكل*
*- عمل المظلات بطرق فنية لاستيعاب أكبر عدد من السيارات*
*نقدم في مظلات وسواتر شركة الاختيار الاول أفضل أنواع المظلات والسواتر المصنعة من أجود الخامات للتناسب مع جو المملكة ودرجات الحرارة الشديدة والمحافظة على السيارات خلال فترة تواجدها* 
*نتشرف بوجود افضل كادر فني ومهندسون ومشرفوت متخصصون فى تركيبات وتنفيذ مشاريع المظلات والسواتر وجميع اعمال الحدادة.
يتوفر لدينا مجال تنفيذ وتركيب:
سواتر حديد-افضل انواع المظلات للسيارات-مظلات مدارس-مظلات مداخل البيت-مظلات الشد الانشائي-مظلات مساجد-سواتر خشبية-سواتر شينكو-مظلات شينكو-قرميد معدني-مظلات قماش-مظلات متحركة-مظلات بلاستيك-مظلات هرمية.*
*مظلات سيارات من الاختيارالاول 0114996351 اسعار مخفضه 80 ريال للمتر ضمان 10 سنوات سواترالاختيارالاول-*
مظلات مداخل الفلل-تركيب مظلات خارجية للحدائق-مظلات مداخل فلل خارجية وفنادق-تركيب المظلات للمداخل-أجدد اشكال مظلات منازل
مظلات مداخل الفلل والمنازل و الفنادق والشركات متوفرة لدي مؤسسة الأختيار الاول بأشكال جمالية مميزة.نوفر فى مؤسسة مظلات الرياض-نقوم بتركيب مظلات مداخل فلل وبيوت و منشأت تجارية وسكنية .تمنح مظلات المداخل شكل جمالي للمكان كما انها تساعد على ملء فراغات المداخل.
ج/0500559613 
ج/0535553929​


​ نعتمد أحدث أشكال مظلات خشبية للمداخل حيث يعتبر الخشب بنوعيه الطبيعي والمعالج من العناصر الرئيسية فى تصنيع مظلات المداخل فالخشب يجعل المنزل يظهر فى حجم أكبر.
لا ينبغي عليك عزيزى العميل اهمال المدخل الرئيسي لمنزلك او فلتك فهو واجهتك امام الضيوف وهو جزء رئيسى من تصميم المنزل لذا احرص على تجميله بمظلة راقية جميلة تزينه وتمنع دخول الشمس عن المنزل فى نفس الوقت.
مظلات الممرات الخشبية فى حدائق المنازل:
نقوم بتركيب المظلات الخشبية بحيث تشكل ممر جميل للحدائق المنزلية.
مظلات بلاستيك للمداخل:
نقوم بتركيب مظلات بلاستيك لمداخل المنازل والفلل تسمح بمرور الضوء النهاري للمنزل.
مظلات اشرعة بي في سي:
نقوم بتركيب مظلات شراعية قماشية انيقة بالوان تتناسب مع الوان دهانات المنازل.
مظلات مداخل لكسان:
نوفر مظلات مداخل من اللكسان بالوان وتغطيات مختلفة شفافة و قاتمة حسب الطلب.
مظلات مثبتة فى الحائط:
نقوم بتركيب المظلات الثابتة لواجهات المنازل.
مواصفات مظلات مداخل الفلل و المنازل:
1-حجب أشعة الشمس الحارقة فى الصيف.
2-إمكانية التزيين بالزهور والنباتات و الإضاءات.
3-عزل الأتربة والغبار عن المنزل او الفلة.
4-سهولة التنظيف والتلميع وعدم التعرض للتأكل.
مظلات مداخل الفلل
يتم تركيب مظلات المداخل للفلل ومظلات سيارات بالمداخل فى مؤسسة الأختيار الاول فى وقت قياسي و بأشكال تتناسب مع واجهات المنازل والفلل.
مظلات خارجية للحدائق
متخصصون فى تركيب مظلات جلسات خارجية للحدائق من أجود نوعيات خامات قماش البي في سي الكوري العازل للحرارة والمضاد للتمزق والإهتراء.
بالإضافة لتوفير نوعيات مظلات الخشب البلاستيكي والحديدي الخشابي لتظليل أماكن الجلوس بالحدائق.
نوفر أشكال مظلات الحدائق بالأشكال الهرمية والدائرية والمخروطية والقوسية فلدينا جميع الأشكال التى ترضي كل الأذواق.
مظلات مداخل الفلل















نعتمد أحدث أشكال مظلات خشبية للمداخل حيث يعتبر الخشب بنوعيه الطبيعي والمعالج من العناصر الرئيسية فى تصنيع مظلات المداخل فالخشب يجعل المنزل يظهر فى حجم أكبر.​



لا ينبغي عليك عزيزى العميل اهمال المدخل الرئيسي لمنزلك او فلتك فهو واجهتك امام الضيوف 
وهو جزء رئيسى من تصميم المنزل لذا احرص على تجميله بمظلة راقية جميلة تزينه وتمنع دخول الشمس عن المنزل فى نفس الوقت.​



مظلات الممرات الخشبية فى حدائق المنازل:
نقوم بتركيب المظلات الخشبية بحيث تشكل ممر جميل للحدائق المنزلية.​



مظلات بلاستيك للمداخل:
نقوم بتركيب مظلات بلاستيك لمداخل المنازل والفلل تسمح بمرور الضوء النهاري للمنزل.





مظلات اشرعة بي في سي:
نقوم بتركيب مظلات شراعية قماشية انيقة بالوان تتناسب مع الوان دهانات المنازل.​



مظلات مداخل لكسان:
نوفر مظلات مداخل من اللكسان بالوان وتغطيات مختلفة شفافة و قاتمة حسب الطلب.
مظلات مثبتة فى الحائط:
نقوم بتركيب المظلات الثابتة لواجهات المنازل.​





مظلات مداخل فلل وقصور _*مظلات مداخل الفلل الرياض*_​



مواصفات مظلات مداخل الفلل و المنازل:
1-حجب أشعة الشمس الحارقة فى الصيف.
2-إمكانية التزيين بالزهور والنباتات و الإضاءات.
3-عزل الأتربة والغبار عن المنزل او الفلة.
4-سهولة التنظيف والتلميع وعدم التعرض للتأكل.
يتم تركيب مظلات المداخل للفلل ومظلات سيارات بالمداخل فى مؤسسة الأختيار الاول فى وقت قياسي و بأشكال تتناسب مع واجهات المنازل والفلل.​











مظلات خارجية للحدائق





متخصصون فى تركيب مظلات جلسات خارجية للحدائق من أجود نوعيات خامات قماش البي في سي الكوري العازل للحرارة والمضاد للتمزق والإهتراء.
بالإضافة لتوفير نوعيات مظلات الخشب البلاستيكي والحديدي الخشابي لتظليل أماكن الجلوس بالحدائق.
نوفر أشكال مظلات الحدائق بالأشكال الهرمية والدائرية والمخروطية والقوسية فلدينا جميع الأشكال التى ترضي كل الأذواق.​​​*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول0553770074 www.alaktiar.com *
*مظلات وسواتر مؤسسة الاختيار الأول اسم مميز في عالم المظلات والسواتر على مدار سنوات طويلة ، هناجر ، قرميد ، خيام ، بيوت شعر ، مظلات الرياض, تركيب مظلات وسواتر* لمتابعة جديد اعمال مؤسسة مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول اضغط هنا
*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول *
www.alaktiar.com
مظلات وسواتر جدة , مظلات سيارات الطائف , مظلات مكة , مظلات سيارات الرياض , سواتر الخرج , مظلات الدمام , مظلات المدينة , سواتر جدة
مظلات ينبع , مظلات الرياض , سواتر الطائف , سواتر مكة , سواتر ومظلات الرياض , مظلات وسواتر الرياض , مظلات الاحساء , سواتر الدمام
مظلات الخميس , سواتر ابها , مظلات جازان , مظلات نجران , مظلات المناطق الوسطى , الدلم , السليل , المزاحمية , القصيم , بريدة , الخرج , الرياض , التخصصي
مظلات وسواتر فلل , مظلات فلل , مظلات سيارات , مظلات حدائق , مظلات مسابح , مظلات متحركة , مظلات احواش , مظلات مداخل , مظلات قصور , مظلات الرياض , حي العليا، حي السليمانية، حي الملك عبد العزيز، حي الملك عبد الله، حي الورود، حي صلاح الدين، حي الواحة، حي الملك فهد، حي المرسلات، حي النزهة، حي المغرزات، حي المروج، حي المصيف، حي التعاون، حي الإزدهار , حي الربيع، حي الندى، حي الصحافة، حي النرجس، حي العارض، حي النفل، حي العقيق، حي الوادي، حي الغدير، حي الياسمين، حي الفلاح، حي بنبان، حي القيروان، حي حطين، حي الملقا , حي المعذر، حي المحمدية، حي الرحمانية، حي الرائد، حي النخيل الغربي، حي النخيل، حي أم الحمام الشرقي، حي أم الحمام , حي الدوبية، حي القرى، حي الصناعية، حي الوسيطاء، حي معكال، حي الفيصلية، حي منفوحة، حي المنصورة، حي اليمامة، حي سلام، حي جبرة، حي عتيقة، حي غبيراء، حي البطيحا، حي الخالدية، حي الديرة، حي الصالحية، حي العود، حي المرقب، حي منفوحة الجديدة , حي الدار البيضاء، حي طيبة، حي المنصورية , حي الرفيعة، حي الهدا، حي الشرقية، حي الناصرية، حي صياح، حي الوشام، حي  النموذجية، حي المعذر، حي المؤتمرات، ، حي أم سليم، حي الشميسي، حي الجرادية، حي الفاخرية، حي عليشة , حي الحائر، حي الغنامية , النسيم الشرقي، النسيم الغربي، الريان، الروابي، المنار، السلام، النظيم، الندوة , خشم العان، حي الدفاع، حي المناخ، حي السلي، حي النور، حي الإسكان، حي الصناعية الجديدة، حي الجزيرة، حي السعادة، حي الفيحاء، حي هيت، حي البريه، حي المشاعل , حي جرير، حي الربوة، حي الزهراء، حي الصفا، حي الضباط، حي الملز، حي الوزارات، حي الفاروق، حي العمل، حي ثليم، حي المربع، حي الفوطة , حي الروضة، حي الرمال، حي المونسية، حي قرطبة، حي الجنادرية، حي القادسية، حي اليرموك، حي غرناطة، حي أشبيلية، حي الحمراء، حي المعيزلية، حي الخليج، حي الملك فيصل، حي القدس، حي النهضة، حي الأندلس , حي المهدية، حي عرقة، حي ظهرة لبن، حي الخزامى، حي السفارات ,هجرة وادي لبن، حي العريجاء، حي الدريهمية، حي العريجاء الوسطى، حي شبرا، حي السويدي الغربي، حي ظهرة البديعة، حي سلطانة، حي الزهرة، حي السويدي , حي أحد، حي عكاظ، حي الشفاء، حي المروة، حي بدر، حي المصانع، حي المنصورية، حي عريض , جرة وادي لبن، حي ظهرة نمار حي ديراب، حي نمار، حي الحزم, , مظلات وسواتر الرياض , مظلات سيارات الرياض , هناجر , مظلات شينكو , مظلات فلل , مظلات التخصصي , مظلات بافضل الاسعار , نتواجد في انحاء المملكة , مظلات وسواتر الرياض , سواتر الرياض , مظلات الرياض , سواتر ومظلات الرياض , هناجر الرياض , بيوت شعر , الرياض للمظلات والسواتر*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول | مظلات وسواترالرياض*
*الإختيار الأول- شركة مظلات,سواتر ومظلات,مظلات سيارات ...*
www.alakhttiar.com
مظلات وسواتر الرياض , مظلات الرياض , سواتر الرياض ,مظلات,سواتر,سواتر ومظلات الرياض, مظلات - مظلات, مظلات - مظلات المظلات -سواتر السواتر, مظلات - مظلات المظلات سواتر - مظلات سيارات الاختيارالاول-معرضناالرياض-شارع التخصصي, مظلات - سيارات - مظلات سيارات - انواع السواتر, سواتر - سواتر, سواتر مظلات هناجر قرميد, سواتر مظلات قراميد هناجربالصورشاهدو معارض مظلات سيارات وسواتر الاختيارالاول, سواتر مضلات هناجر, هناجر - سيارات - مظلات سيارات - انواع السواتر, هناجر مشاريع الاختيارالاول, هناجر ومظلات الاختيارمظلات الخيام-مظلات مدارس0500559613مظلات قماش الماني(alakhttiar1), مظلات وسواتر - سواتر ومظلات - مظلات - سواتر - هناهر - بيوت شعر - قرميد, مظلات وسواتر الاختيار(الظل الحديث(-فرع التخصصي ت/0114996351 ج/0500559613, مظلات,سواتر,هناجر,مظلات وسواتر,الرياض,جدة,الدمام,تبوك, المدينة,عسير,التخصصي ,..
_شركة_ الإختيار الأول-_شركة مظلات_,سواتر ومظلات,_مظلات_,السواتر والمظلات,_مظلات_ وسواتر ,الهناجر,قريمد,_مظلات_ سيارات, _مظلات_ مدارس...
*الاختيارالاول التظليل الحديث لتركيب مظلات السيارات واعمال السواتر بالرياض - جدة - الدمام - خميس مشيط - ابها - المدينة المنورة جوال/0500559613 تليفاكس/0114996351 ج/0535553929*
*مظلات وسواتر التخصصي الرياض | مظلات وسواتر*
sawater-sa.com
_مظلات_ وسواتر الرياض
*معارضنا المعتمدة* 
*الرئيسي: الرياض - شارع *التخصصي
*المعارض بالمدن الاخرى*
*جدة - الدمام - الاحساء - خميس مشيط*
*لدينا مندوبينا في المناطق التالية:.*
*# المناطق الوسطى: الخرج - القصيم - حائل **# المناطق الغربية : جدة - مكة المكرمة - المدينة المنورة - الطائف - ينب# المناطق الشرقية: الدمام - الخبر - الأحساء - القطيف - - الخفجي - الجبيل - حفر الباطن**# المناطق الشمالية: تبوك - الجوف - عرعر .**# المناطق الجنوبية: عسير - الباحة - نجران - جازان **#مناطق اخرى: ننفذ الاعمال في جميع المدن الاخرى شرط ان تتجاوز المساحه 100 متر مربع**وعدة مدن اخرى بالمملكة*
*ننفذ مشآريع المظلات والسواتر والهناجروالمستودعات*
*بجميع منآطق السعوديه*​  للإتصالات والإستفسارات
ج/0500559613 ج/0535553929 ج/0548682241 ت/0114996351
* شهادة تسجيل معتمدة من وزارة التجارة والاستثمار
سجل تجاري رقم 1010896134
المركز الرئيسي / شارع التخصصي
الاسم التجاري للفرع/مؤسسة مظلات الاختيار الاول للمقاولات - سواترالرياض-مظلات وسواترالتخصصي
للأستفسار تواصل معنا على الارقام التالية
تليفاكس \ 0114996351 
ج \ 0500559613
ج \ 0535553929
ج \ 0548682241*​[/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]​


----------



## معرض التخصصي (22 يناير 2021)

*رد: شركة تركيب مظلات بالخرج 0553770074 توريد مشاريع مظلات بالخرج - مظلات مدارس وجامعات وكليات وساحات*

*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول الرياض افضل اسعار خصم 30 ..*

مظلات الاختيار الاول - مظلات الرياض افضل اعمال شركة _مظلات وسواتر_ الاختيار الاول للمظلات تركيب مظلات للمنازل والمسابح - مظلات pvc - مظلات حدائق - مظلات لكسان مداخل


----------



## معرض التخصصي (27 يناير 2021)

*رد: شركة تركيب مظلات بالخرج 0553770074 توريد مشاريع مظلات بالخرج - مظلات مدارس وجامعات وكليات وساحات*

*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول - الاختيار الاول المظلات و السواتر*
alakhttiar1.com
_مظلات_ ممرات _مظلات_ مداخل فنادق برجولات خشبية للممرات 0500559613 _مظلات_ ممرات .... _مظلات_ و _سواتر_ الاختيار الاول نقدم افضل _المظلات_ و _السواتر_ و الهناجر كما نوفر القرميد
 *مظلات وسواتر الرياض – معرض التخصصي
mthlat-sa.com/
مظلات وسواتر الرياض – سواتر الرياض – مظلات الرياض- تركيب سواتر بالرياض – هناجر الرياض – تركيب مظلات الرياض – مظلات بالرياض – سواتر ومظلات الرياض*
*سواتر و مظلات الرياض
سواتر و مظلات الرياض معرض مظلات وسواترالتخصصي
www.sawatr.com/
سواتر و مظلات لتغطية المسابح و الفلل و الحواجز الارضية و الاخشاب البلاستيكية 0535553929 مظلات وسواتر الرياض خصوم 35 % مظلات سيارات , مظلات , اسعار مذهلة *سواتر و مظلات لتغطية المسابح و الفلل و الحواجز الارضية و الاخشاب البلاستيكية 0535553929 _مظلات وسواتر_ الرياض خصوم 35 % مظلات سيارات , مظلات , اسعار مذهلة ,
مظلات - مظلات الرياض - مظلات التخصصي - _مظلات وسواتر_ الرياض - سواتر جدة - سواتر الرياض - تركيب مظلات الرياض - مظلات سيارات - شركة سواتر - شركة مظلات - هناجر
 *مظلات وسواتر - مظلات وسواتر التخصصي*
*مظلات وسواتر الاختيارالاول التخصصي*
سواتر ومظلات الرياض مظلات الرياض sawatr.com , _مظلات وسواتر_ الاختيار الاول | _مظلات وسواتر_
شاهد المزيد
*خدمات مظلات وسواتر التخصصي* 
شركة مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول الظل الحديث التخصصي
*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول | مظلات وسواتر 0500559613*
alakhttiar1.com
*[FONT=&quot]الاختيارالدمام // مظلات الاختيارالخميس // مظلات الاختيارابها // مظلات الاختيار جيزان للتواصل جوال : [FONT=&quot]0500559613** [FONT=&quot]- 0114996351* 
مشاريع _مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول_ 0500559613. مشاريع مظلات الاختيار الاول بأفضل الأسعار تشييد مظلات الشد الإنشائي مظلات مميزة السعر
*مظلات وسواتر التخصصي الرياض | *
*sawater-sa.com*
_تخصصنا : تصنيع وتصميم وتشييد مظلات سيارات - مظلات مواقف حكوميه وخاصه - مظلات سيارات فلل 
مظلات سيارات قصور وجميع الاستخدامات من المظلات للسيارات والمركبات بمختلف احجامها بجوده عاليه 
وتوريد وتركيب كافة الاعمال المعدنيه من المظلات الحديدة في استخدمات متعدده
منها مظلات المستشفيات ومواقف الموظفين للوزارات والشركات والمدارس والجامعات بمواصفات عالية واسعار مثالية.
جميع انواع الاعمال بالصناعات المقاومه للحرارة وعوامل الجو الطبيعيه_
_مظلات_ وسواتر الرياض,مظلات وسواترالتخصصي
*سواتر و مظلات الرياض,*
*مظلات , سواتر , مظلات و سواتر الرياض , مظلات الرياض , سواتر الرياض,مظلات وسواتر الاختيارالاول,سواترالتخصصي,مظلات وسواتر*
مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول- الرياض-التخصصي-حي النخيل ت/0114996351 ج/ 0500559613
*مظلات سيارات وسواتر بالرياض* pvc و* سواتر* الرياض *مظلات سيارات*
*مظلات وسواتر - مظلات وسواتر التخصصي*
sawater-sa.com
تقدم _مظلات وسواتر_ افضل الاعمال _للمظلات والسواتر_ . _مظلات وسواتر_ الرياض 0500559613 , مظلات سيارات , خصومات مذهلة , اشكال جديدة , مظلات الرياض , مظلات فلل , سواتر
نهتم فى مؤسسة مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول بتوفير مظلات باحجام تتسع لاي عدد من المظلات تناسب المواقف للتظليل الكامل وحماية زجاج ومقاعد السيارات بالاضافة لتركيب مظلات سيارات الفلل والقصور ولاصحاب المنازل ومواقف الشركات وتظليل سيارات الطلبة والاساتذة بالجامعات والاطباء بالمستشفيات ومواقف المولات التجارية
ج/0500559613 ج/0535553929
تركيب مظلات تغطية الخزانات والتكييفات باسطح المنازل-تركيب مظلات العاب الاطفال بالحضانات وروض الاطفال.
توفر المظلة الحماية الكاملة للسيارة فلا تحتاج لكثرة الغسيل والتنظيف للتخلص من الغبار بالاضافة الى انها توفر الخصوصية عند تركيبها داخل الفلل والقصور والاماكن العامة.
تتفاوت اسعار مظلات السيارات حسب حجم السيارة او السيارات المطلوب تظليلها.
فوائد تظليل السيارات:
1-حماية الزجاج من اشعة الشمس فلا يصاب الزجاج بالسرطان بالاضافة الى حماية الديكورات الداخلية للسيارة و المقاعد خصوصا اذا كانت من الجلد من التعرض لاشعة الشمس المباشرة.
2-تجنب الاضرار الخطيرة التى قد تنجم نتيجة ارتفاع درجة حرارة الموتور بفعل حرارة الشمس مما يساعد على طول العمر الافتراضي للموتور .
3-تظليل السيارة بشكل جيد خاصة فى فصل الصيف يجعل التكييف يعمل بشكل اكثر كفاءة.
4-تجنب تغير لون سيارتك الذى يذهب ويتعرض للبهتان نتيجة وقوف السيارة مدة طويلة فى الشمس بدون تظليل.
*شركة سواتر ومظلات الاختيار الاول لتركيب مشاريع مظلات - السواتر - الهناجر - القرميد - البيوت الشعر - المستودعات- *
*ج/0500559613 ج/0535553929 ج/0548682241 ت/0114996351*
*تقدم ارقي واجمل انواع المظلات والسواتروالهناجر وانشاء المستودعات العامة كما نقوم بتوريد وتصميم وتنفيذ جميع انواع المظلات والسواترللمشاريع العامة الحكومية والخاصة بالشركات والفلل والقصور ومن اولويتنا :-*
*مظلات السيارات - مظلات المسابح -مظلات المدارس - مظلات  الساحات - هناجر حديد - سواتر شرائح- سواتر مجدول - سواتر اقمشه - سواتر جدارية - شبوك زراعيه - وتشييد جميع انواع المظلات والسواتر الخشبيه (فيمكو) بجوده عاليه*
*وتوريد وتركيب كافة الاعمال المعدنيه والمظلات وتغطيتها بالقماش pvc او بالصاج المعرج مع العازل ساندوتش بانل وكافة انواع الهناجر ويتم وصل القماش بماكينة خاصة لاجراء اللحام الحراري ( الكبس الحراري ) للقماش pvc المقاومه للحرارة وعوامل الجو الطبيعيه ..*
*مظلات سيارات متطورة وذات مواصفات عالية.*
*مظلات سيارات معلقة بدون أعمدة من الأمام لسهولة التوقف والحركة.*
*مظلات سيارات ذات أشكال جديدة ورائعة, منها الهرمي ومنها المقوسة وغيرها.*
*مظلات للسيارات بكافة أشكالها وأحجامها.*
*مظلات سيارات من قماش البولي إثلين Polyethylene shade net covers*
*مظلات سيارات من قماش بي في سي PVC, PVDF covers*
*مظلات وسواتر شركة الاختيار الاول التخصصي*
*مظلات وسواتر شركة الاختيار الاول نقدم أفضل أنواع المظلات من خلال خبراء ومتخصصون في تركيب المظلاتوالسواتر والهناجر بمستوى جودة عالي للشركات والمصانع والبنوك ومواقف السيارات والمستشفيات باستخدام أفضل وأحدث التقنيات وأفضل الخامات نحن متخصصون في مجال الإنشاء والدراسات الهندسية*
*سواتر ومظلات شركة الاختيار الاول السعودية توفر أفضل المواصفات في المظلات من أجل تقديم خدمة أفضل تحوز على رضاكم:*
*- مظلات عازلة للحرارة من أفضل المواد العازلة للحرارة لحماية السيارات من الحرارة المرتفعة للشمس*
*- شكل جذاب ومميز يتناسب مع طبيعة المكان*
*- الهيكل الحديدي مطلي بمواد عازلة لحمايته من الصدأ والتأكل*
*- عمل المظلات بطرق فنية لاستيعاب أكبر عدد من السيارات*
*نقدم في مظلات وسواتر شركة الاختيار الاول أفضل أنواع المظلات والسواتر المصنعة من أجود الخامات للتناسب مع جو المملكة ودرجات الحرارة الشديدة والمحافظة على السيارات خلال فترة تواجدها* 
*نتشرف بوجود افضل كادر فني ومهندسون ومشرفوت متخصصون فى تركيبات وتنفيذ مشاريع المظلات والسواتر وجميع اعمال الحدادة.
يتوفر لدينا مجال تنفيذ وتركيب:
سواتر حديد-افضل انواع المظلات للسيارات-مظلات مدارس-مظلات مداخل البيت-مظلات الشد الانشائي-مظلات مساجد-سواتر خشبية-سواتر شينكو-مظلات شينكو-قرميد معدني-مظلات قماش-مظلات متحركة-مظلات بلاستيك-مظلات هرمية.*
*مظلات سيارات من الاختيارالاول 0114996351 اسعار مخفضه 80 ريال للمتر ضمان 10 سنوات سواترالاختيارالاول-*
مظلات مداخل الفلل-تركيب مظلات خارجية للحدائق-مظلات مداخل فلل خارجية وفنادق-تركيب المظلات للمداخل-أجدد اشكال مظلات منازل
مظلات مداخل الفلل والمنازل و الفنادق والشركات متوفرة لدي مؤسسة الأختيار الاول بأشكال جمالية مميزة.نوفر فى مؤسسة مظلات الرياض-نقوم بتركيب مظلات مداخل فلل وبيوت و منشأت تجارية وسكنية .تمنح مظلات المداخل شكل جمالي للمكان كما انها تساعد على ملء فراغات المداخل.
ج/0500559613 
ج/0535553929​


​ نعتمد أحدث أشكال مظلات خشبية للمداخل حيث يعتبر الخشب بنوعيه الطبيعي والمعالج من العناصر الرئيسية فى تصنيع مظلات المداخل فالخشب يجعل المنزل يظهر فى حجم أكبر.
لا ينبغي عليك عزيزى العميل اهمال المدخل الرئيسي لمنزلك او فلتك فهو واجهتك امام الضيوف وهو جزء رئيسى من تصميم المنزل لذا احرص على تجميله بمظلة راقية جميلة تزينه وتمنع دخول الشمس عن المنزل فى نفس الوقت.
مظلات الممرات الخشبية فى حدائق المنازل:
نقوم بتركيب المظلات الخشبية بحيث تشكل ممر جميل للحدائق المنزلية.
مظلات بلاستيك للمداخل:
نقوم بتركيب مظلات بلاستيك لمداخل المنازل والفلل تسمح بمرور الضوء النهاري للمنزل.
مظلات اشرعة بي في سي:
نقوم بتركيب مظلات شراعية قماشية انيقة بالوان تتناسب مع الوان دهانات المنازل.
مظلات مداخل لكسان:
نوفر مظلات مداخل من اللكسان بالوان وتغطيات مختلفة شفافة و قاتمة حسب الطلب.
مظلات مثبتة فى الحائط:
نقوم بتركيب المظلات الثابتة لواجهات المنازل.
مواصفات مظلات مداخل الفلل و المنازل:
1-حجب أشعة الشمس الحارقة فى الصيف.
2-إمكانية التزيين بالزهور والنباتات و الإضاءات.
3-عزل الأتربة والغبار عن المنزل او الفلة.
4-سهولة التنظيف والتلميع وعدم التعرض للتأكل.
مظلات مداخل الفلل
يتم تركيب مظلات المداخل للفلل ومظلات سيارات بالمداخل فى مؤسسة الأختيار الاول فى وقت قياسي و بأشكال تتناسب مع واجهات المنازل والفلل.
مظلات خارجية للحدائق
متخصصون فى تركيب مظلات جلسات خارجية للحدائق من أجود نوعيات خامات قماش البي في سي الكوري العازل للحرارة والمضاد للتمزق والإهتراء.
بالإضافة لتوفير نوعيات مظلات الخشب البلاستيكي والحديدي الخشابي لتظليل أماكن الجلوس بالحدائق.
نوفر أشكال مظلات الحدائق بالأشكال الهرمية والدائرية والمخروطية والقوسية فلدينا جميع الأشكال التى ترضي كل الأذواق.
مظلات مداخل الفلل















نعتمد أحدث أشكال مظلات خشبية للمداخل حيث يعتبر الخشب بنوعيه الطبيعي والمعالج من العناصر الرئيسية فى تصنيع مظلات المداخل فالخشب يجعل المنزل يظهر فى حجم أكبر.​



لا ينبغي عليك عزيزى العميل اهمال المدخل الرئيسي لمنزلك او فلتك فهو واجهتك امام الضيوف 
وهو جزء رئيسى من تصميم المنزل لذا احرص على تجميله بمظلة راقية جميلة تزينه وتمنع دخول الشمس عن المنزل فى نفس الوقت.​



مظلات الممرات الخشبية فى حدائق المنازل:
نقوم بتركيب المظلات الخشبية بحيث تشكل ممر جميل للحدائق المنزلية.​



مظلات بلاستيك للمداخل:
نقوم بتركيب مظلات بلاستيك لمداخل المنازل والفلل تسمح بمرور الضوء النهاري للمنزل.





مظلات اشرعة بي في سي:
نقوم بتركيب مظلات شراعية قماشية انيقة بالوان تتناسب مع الوان دهانات المنازل.​



مظلات مداخل لكسان:
نوفر مظلات مداخل من اللكسان بالوان وتغطيات مختلفة شفافة و قاتمة حسب الطلب.
مظلات مثبتة فى الحائط:
نقوم بتركيب المظلات الثابتة لواجهات المنازل.​





مظلات مداخل فلل وقصور _*مظلات مداخل الفلل الرياض*_​



مواصفات مظلات مداخل الفلل و المنازل:
1-حجب أشعة الشمس الحارقة فى الصيف.
2-إمكانية التزيين بالزهور والنباتات و الإضاءات.
3-عزل الأتربة والغبار عن المنزل او الفلة.
4-سهولة التنظيف والتلميع وعدم التعرض للتأكل.
يتم تركيب مظلات المداخل للفلل ومظلات سيارات بالمداخل فى مؤسسة الأختيار الاول فى وقت قياسي و بأشكال تتناسب مع واجهات المنازل والفلل.​











مظلات خارجية للحدائق





متخصصون فى تركيب مظلات جلسات خارجية للحدائق من أجود نوعيات خامات قماش البي في سي الكوري العازل للحرارة والمضاد للتمزق والإهتراء.
بالإضافة لتوفير نوعيات مظلات الخشب البلاستيكي والحديدي الخشابي لتظليل أماكن الجلوس بالحدائق.
نوفر أشكال مظلات الحدائق بالأشكال الهرمية والدائرية والمخروطية والقوسية فلدينا جميع الأشكال التى ترضي كل الأذواق.​​​*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول0553770074 www.alaktiar.com *
*مظلات وسواتر مؤسسة الاختيار الأول اسم مميز في عالم المظلات والسواتر على مدار سنوات طويلة ، هناجر ، قرميد ، خيام ، بيوت شعر ، مظلات الرياض, تركيب مظلات وسواتر* لمتابعة جديد اعمال مؤسسة مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول اضغط هنا
*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول *
www.alaktiar.com
مظلات وسواتر جدة , مظلات سيارات الطائف , مظلات مكة , مظلات سيارات الرياض , سواتر الخرج , مظلات الدمام , مظلات المدينة , سواتر جدة
مظلات ينبع , مظلات الرياض , سواتر الطائف , سواتر مكة , سواتر ومظلات الرياض , مظلات وسواتر الرياض , مظلات الاحساء , سواتر الدمام
مظلات الخميس , سواتر ابها , مظلات جازان , مظلات نجران , مظلات المناطق الوسطى , الدلم , السليل , المزاحمية , القصيم , بريدة , الخرج , الرياض , التخصصي
مظلات وسواتر فلل , مظلات فلل , مظلات سيارات , مظلات حدائق , مظلات مسابح , مظلات متحركة , مظلات احواش , مظلات مداخل , مظلات قصور , مظلات الرياض , حي العليا، حي السليمانية، حي الملك عبد العزيز، حي الملك عبد الله، حي الورود، حي صلاح الدين، حي الواحة، حي الملك فهد، حي المرسلات، حي النزهة، حي المغرزات، حي المروج، حي المصيف، حي التعاون، حي الإزدهار , حي الربيع، حي الندى، حي الصحافة، حي النرجس، حي العارض، حي النفل، حي العقيق، حي الوادي، حي الغدير، حي الياسمين، حي الفلاح، حي بنبان، حي القيروان، حي حطين، حي الملقا , حي المعذر، حي المحمدية، حي الرحمانية، حي الرائد، حي النخيل الغربي، حي النخيل، حي أم الحمام الشرقي، حي أم الحمام , حي الدوبية، حي القرى، حي الصناعية، حي الوسيطاء، حي معكال، حي الفيصلية، حي منفوحة، حي المنصورة، حي اليمامة، حي سلام، حي جبرة، حي عتيقة، حي غبيراء، حي البطيحا، حي الخالدية، حي الديرة، حي الصالحية، حي العود، حي المرقب، حي منفوحة الجديدة , حي الدار  البيضاء، حي طيبة، حي المنصورية , حي الرفيعة، حي الهدا، حي الشرقية، حي الناصرية، حي صياح، حي الوشام، حي النموذجية، حي المعذر، حي المؤتمرات، ، حي أم سليم، حي الشميسي، حي الجرادية، حي الفاخرية، حي عليشة , حي الحائر، حي الغنامية , النسيم الشرقي، النسيم الغربي، الريان، الروابي، المنار، السلام، النظيم، الندوة , خشم العان، حي الدفاع، حي المناخ، حي السلي، حي النور، حي الإسكان، حي الصناعية الجديدة، حي الجزيرة، حي السعادة، حي الفيحاء، حي هيت، حي البريه، حي المشاعل , حي جرير، حي الربوة، حي الزهراء، حي الصفا، حي الضباط، حي الملز، حي الوزارات، حي الفاروق، حي العمل، حي ثليم، حي المربع، حي الفوطة , حي الروضة، حي الرمال، حي المونسية، حي قرطبة، حي الجنادرية، حي القادسية، حي اليرموك، حي غرناطة، حي أشبيلية، حي الحمراء، حي المعيزلية، حي الخليج، حي الملك فيصل، حي القدس، حي النهضة، حي الأندلس , حي المهدية، حي عرقة، حي ظهرة لبن، حي الخزامى، حي السفارات ,هجرة وادي لبن، حي العريجاء، حي الدريهمية، حي العريجاء الوسطى، حي شبرا، حي السويدي الغربي، حي ظهرة البديعة، حي سلطانة، حي الزهرة، حي السويدي , حي أحد، حي عكاظ، حي الشفاء، حي المروة، حي بدر، حي المصانع، حي المنصورية، حي عريض , جرة وادي لبن، حي ظهرة نمار حي ديراب، حي نمار، حي الحزم, , مظلات وسواتر الرياض , مظلات سيارات الرياض , هناجر , مظلات شينكو , مظلات فلل , مظلات التخصصي , مظلات بافضل الاسعار , نتواجد في انحاء المملكة , مظلات وسواتر الرياض , سواتر الرياض , مظلات الرياض , سواتر ومظلات الرياض , هناجر الرياض , بيوت شعر ,  الرياض للمظلات والسواتر*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول | مظلات وسواترالرياض*
*الإختيار الأول- شركة مظلات,سواتر ومظلات,مظلات سيارات ...*
www.alakhttiar.com
مظلات وسواتر الرياض , مظلات الرياض , سواتر الرياض ,مظلات,سواتر,سواتر ومظلات الرياض, مظلات - مظلات, مظلات - مظلات المظلات -سواتر السواتر, مظلات - مظلات المظلات سواتر - مظلات سيارات الاختيارالاول-معرضناالرياض-شارع التخصصي, مظلات - سيارات - مظلات سيارات - انواع السواتر, سواتر - سواتر, سواتر مظلات هناجر قرميد, سواتر مظلات قراميد هناجربالصورشاهدو معارض مظلات سيارات وسواتر الاختيارالاول, سواتر مضلات هناجر, هناجر - سيارات - مظلات سيارات - انواع السواتر, هناجر مشاريع الاختيارالاول, هناجر ومظلات الاختيارمظلات الخيام-مظلات مدارس0500559613مظلات قماش الماني(alakhttiar1), مظلات وسواتر - سواتر ومظلات - مظلات - سواتر - هناهر - بيوت شعر - قرميد, مظلات وسواتر الاختيار(الظل الحديث(-فرع التخصصي ت/0114996351 ج/0500559613, مظلات,سواتر,هناجر,مظلات وسواتر,الرياض,جدة,الدمام,تبوك, المدينة,عسير,التخصصي ,..
_شركة_ الإختيار الأول-_شركة مظلات_,سواتر ومظلات,_مظلات_,السواتر والمظلات,_مظلات_ وسواتر ,الهناجر,قريمد,_مظلات_ سيارات, _مظلات_ مدارس...
*الاختيارالاول التظليل الحديث لتركيب مظلات السيارات واعمال السواتر بالرياض - جدة - الدمام - خميس مشيط - ابها - المدينة المنورة جوال/0500559613 تليفاكس/0114996351 ج/0535553929*
*مظلات وسواتر التخصصي الرياض | مظلات وسواتر*
sawater-sa.com
_مظلات_ وسواتر الرياض
*معارضنا المعتمدة* 
*الرئيسي: الرياض - شارع *التخصصي
*المعارض بالمدن الاخرى*
*جدة - الدمام - الاحساء - خميس مشيط*
*لدينا مندوبينا في المناطق التالية:.*
*# المناطق الوسطى: الخرج - القصيم - حائل **# المناطق الغربية : جدة - مكة المكرمة - المدينة المنورة - الطائف - ينب# المناطق الشرقية: الدمام - الخبر - الأحساء - القطيف - - الخفجي - الجبيل - حفر الباطن**# المناطق الشمالية: تبوك - الجوف - عرعر .**# المناطق الجنوبية: عسير - الباحة - نجران - جازان **#مناطق اخرى: ننفذ الاعمال في جميع المدن الاخرى شرط ان تتجاوز المساحه 100 متر مربع**وعدة مدن اخرى بالمملكة*
*ننفذ مشآريع المظلات والسواتر والهناجروالمستودعات*
*بجميع منآطق السعوديه*​  للإتصالات والإستفسارات
ج/0500559613 ج/0535553929 ج/0548682241 ت/0114996351
* شهادة تسجيل معتمدة من وزارة التجارة والاستثمار
سجل تجاري رقم 1010896134
المركز الرئيسي / شارع التخصصي
الاسم التجاري للفرع/مؤسسة مظلات الاختيار الاول للمقاولات - سواترالرياض-مظلات وسواترالتخصصي
للأستفسار تواصل معنا على الارقام التالية
تليفاكس \ 0114996351 
ج \ 0500559613
ج \ 0535553929
ج \ 0548682241*​[/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]​


----------



## معرض التخصصي (1 فبراير 2021)

*رد: شركة تركيب مظلات بالخرج 0553770074 توريد مشاريع مظلات بالخرج - مظلات مدارس وجامعات وكليات وساحات*

*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول - الاختيار الاول المظلات و السواتر*
alakhttiar1.com
_مظلات_ ممرات _مظلات_ مداخل فنادق برجولات خشبية للممرات 0500559613 _مظلات_ ممرات .... _مظلات_ و _سواتر_ الاختيار الاول نقدم افضل _المظلات_ و _السواتر_ و الهناجر كما نوفر القرميد
 *مظلات وسواتر الرياض – معرض التخصصي
mthlat-sa.com/
مظلات وسواتر الرياض – سواتر الرياض – مظلات الرياض- تركيب سواتر بالرياض – هناجر الرياض – تركيب مظلات الرياض – مظلات بالرياض – سواتر ومظلات الرياض*
*سواتر و مظلات الرياض
سواتر و مظلات الرياض معرض مظلات وسواترالتخصصي
www.sawatr.com/
سواتر و مظلات لتغطية المسابح و الفلل و الحواجز الارضية و الاخشاب البلاستيكية 0535553929 مظلات وسواتر الرياض خصوم 35 % مظلات سيارات , مظلات , اسعار مذهلة *سواتر و مظلات لتغطية المسابح و الفلل و الحواجز الارضية و الاخشاب البلاستيكية 0535553929 _مظلات وسواتر_ الرياض خصوم 35 % مظلات سيارات , مظلات , اسعار مذهلة ,
مظلات - مظلات الرياض - مظلات التخصصي - _مظلات وسواتر_ الرياض - سواتر جدة - سواتر الرياض - تركيب مظلات الرياض - مظلات سيارات - شركة سواتر - شركة مظلات - هناجر
 *مظلات وسواتر - مظلات وسواتر التخصصي*
*مظلات وسواتر الاختيارالاول التخصصي*
سواتر ومظلات الرياض مظلات الرياض sawatr.com , _مظلات وسواتر_ الاختيار الاول | _مظلات وسواتر_
شاهد المزيد
*خدمات مظلات وسواتر التخصصي* 
شركة مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول الظل الحديث التخصصي
*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول | مظلات وسواتر 0500559613*
alakhttiar1.com
*[FONT=&quot]الاختيارالدمام // مظلات الاختيارالخميس // مظلات الاختيارابها // مظلات الاختيار جيزان للتواصل جوال : [FONT=&quot]0500559613** [FONT=&quot]- 0114996351* 
مشاريع _مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول_ 0500559613. مشاريع مظلات الاختيار الاول بأفضل الأسعار تشييد مظلات الشد الإنشائي مظلات مميزة السعر
*مظلات وسواتر التخصصي الرياض | *
*sawater-sa.com*
_تخصصنا : تصنيع وتصميم وتشييد مظلات سيارات - مظلات مواقف حكوميه وخاصه - مظلات سيارات فلل 
مظلات سيارات قصور وجميع الاستخدامات من المظلات للسيارات والمركبات بمختلف احجامها بجوده عاليه 
وتوريد وتركيب كافة الاعمال المعدنيه من المظلات الحديدة في استخدمات متعدده
منها مظلات المستشفيات ومواقف الموظفين للوزارات والشركات والمدارس والجامعات بمواصفات عالية واسعار مثالية.
جميع انواع الاعمال بالصناعات المقاومه للحرارة وعوامل الجو الطبيعيه_
_مظلات_ وسواتر الرياض,مظلات وسواترالتخصصي
*سواتر و مظلات الرياض,*
*مظلات , سواتر , مظلات و سواتر الرياض , مظلات الرياض , سواتر الرياض,مظلات وسواتر الاختيارالاول,سواترالتخصصي,مظلات وسواتر*
مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول- الرياض-التخصصي-حي النخيل ت/0114996351 ج/ 0500559613
*مظلات سيارات وسواتر بالرياض* pvc و* سواتر* الرياض *مظلات سيارات*
*مظلات وسواتر - مظلات وسواتر التخصصي*
sawater-sa.com
تقدم _مظلات وسواتر_ افضل الاعمال _للمظلات والسواتر_ . _مظلات وسواتر_ الرياض 0500559613 , مظلات سيارات , خصومات مذهلة , اشكال جديدة , مظلات الرياض , مظلات فلل , سواتر
نهتم فى مؤسسة مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول بتوفير مظلات باحجام تتسع لاي عدد من المظلات تناسب المواقف للتظليل الكامل وحماية زجاج ومقاعد السيارات بالاضافة لتركيب مظلات سيارات الفلل والقصور ولاصحاب المنازل ومواقف الشركات وتظليل سيارات الطلبة والاساتذة بالجامعات والاطباء بالمستشفيات ومواقف المولات التجارية
ج/0500559613 ج/0535553929
تركيب مظلات تغطية الخزانات والتكييفات باسطح المنازل-تركيب مظلات العاب الاطفال بالحضانات وروض الاطفال.
توفر المظلة الحماية الكاملة للسيارة فلا تحتاج لكثرة الغسيل والتنظيف للتخلص من الغبار بالاضافة الى انها توفر الخصوصية عند تركيبها داخل الفلل والقصور والاماكن العامة.
تتفاوت اسعار مظلات السيارات حسب حجم السيارة او السيارات المطلوب تظليلها.
فوائد تظليل السيارات:
1-حماية الزجاج من اشعة الشمس فلا يصاب الزجاج بالسرطان بالاضافة الى حماية الديكورات الداخلية للسيارة و المقاعد خصوصا اذا كانت من الجلد من التعرض لاشعة الشمس المباشرة.
2-تجنب الاضرار الخطيرة التى قد تنجم نتيجة ارتفاع درجة حرارة الموتور بفعل حرارة الشمس مما يساعد على طول العمر الافتراضي للموتور .
3-تظليل السيارة بشكل جيد خاصة فى فصل الصيف يجعل التكييف يعمل بشكل اكثر كفاءة.
4-تجنب تغير لون سيارتك الذى يذهب ويتعرض للبهتان نتيجة وقوف السيارة مدة طويلة فى الشمس بدون تظليل.
*شركة سواتر ومظلات الاختيار الاول لتركيب مشاريع مظلات - السواتر - الهناجر - القرميد - البيوت الشعر - المستودعات- *
*ج/0500559613 ج/0535553929 ج/0548682241 ت/0114996351*
*تقدم ارقي واجمل انواع المظلات والسواتروالهناجر وانشاء المستودعات العامة كما نقوم بتوريد وتصميم وتنفيذ جميع انواع المظلات والسواترللمشاريع العامة الحكومية والخاصة بالشركات والفلل والقصور ومن اولويتنا :-*
*مظلات السيارات - مظلات المسابح -مظلات المدارس - مظلات  الساحات - هناجر حديد - سواتر شرائح- سواتر مجدول - سواتر اقمشه - سواتر جدارية - شبوك زراعيه - وتشييد جميع انواع المظلات والسواتر الخشبيه (فيمكو) بجوده عاليه*
*وتوريد وتركيب كافة الاعمال المعدنيه والمظلات وتغطيتها بالقماش pvc او بالصاج المعرج مع العازل ساندوتش بانل وكافة انواع الهناجر ويتم وصل القماش بماكينة خاصة لاجراء اللحام الحراري ( الكبس الحراري ) للقماش pvc المقاومه للحرارة وعوامل الجو الطبيعيه ..*
*مظلات سيارات متطورة وذات مواصفات عالية.*
*مظلات سيارات معلقة بدون أعمدة من الأمام لسهولة التوقف والحركة.*
*مظلات سيارات ذات أشكال جديدة ورائعة, منها الهرمي ومنها المقوسة وغيرها.*
*مظلات للسيارات بكافة أشكالها وأحجامها.*
*مظلات سيارات من قماش البولي إثلين Polyethylene shade net covers*
*مظلات سيارات من قماش بي في سي PVC, PVDF covers*
*مظلات وسواتر شركة الاختيار الاول التخصصي*
*مظلات وسواتر شركة الاختيار الاول نقدم أفضل أنواع المظلات من خلال خبراء ومتخصصون في تركيب المظلاتوالسواتر والهناجر بمستوى جودة عالي للشركات والمصانع والبنوك ومواقف السيارات والمستشفيات باستخدام أفضل وأحدث التقنيات وأفضل الخامات نحن متخصصون في مجال الإنشاء والدراسات الهندسية*
*سواتر ومظلات شركة الاختيار الاول السعودية توفر أفضل المواصفات في المظلات من أجل تقديم خدمة أفضل تحوز على رضاكم:*
*- مظلات عازلة للحرارة من أفضل المواد العازلة للحرارة لحماية السيارات من الحرارة المرتفعة للشمس*
*- شكل جذاب ومميز يتناسب مع طبيعة المكان*
*- الهيكل الحديدي مطلي بمواد عازلة لحمايته من الصدأ والتأكل*
*- عمل المظلات بطرق فنية لاستيعاب أكبر عدد من السيارات*
*نقدم في مظلات وسواتر شركة الاختيار الاول أفضل أنواع المظلات والسواتر المصنعة من أجود الخامات للتناسب مع جو المملكة ودرجات الحرارة الشديدة والمحافظة على السيارات خلال فترة تواجدها* 
*نتشرف بوجود افضل كادر فني ومهندسون ومشرفوت متخصصون فى تركيبات وتنفيذ مشاريع المظلات والسواتر وجميع اعمال الحدادة.
يتوفر لدينا مجال تنفيذ وتركيب:
سواتر حديد-افضل انواع المظلات للسيارات-مظلات مدارس-مظلات مداخل البيت-مظلات الشد الانشائي-مظلات مساجد-سواتر خشبية-سواتر شينكو-مظلات شينكو-قرميد معدني-مظلات قماش-مظلات متحركة-مظلات بلاستيك-مظلات هرمية.*
*مظلات سيارات من الاختيارالاول 0114996351 اسعار مخفضه 80 ريال للمتر ضمان 10 سنوات سواترالاختيارالاول-*
مظلات مداخل الفلل-تركيب مظلات خارجية للحدائق-مظلات مداخل فلل خارجية وفنادق-تركيب المظلات للمداخل-أجدد اشكال مظلات منازل
مظلات مداخل الفلل والمنازل و الفنادق والشركات متوفرة لدي مؤسسة الأختيار الاول بأشكال جمالية مميزة.نوفر فى مؤسسة مظلات الرياض-نقوم بتركيب مظلات مداخل فلل وبيوت و منشأت تجارية وسكنية .تمنح مظلات المداخل شكل جمالي للمكان كما انها تساعد على ملء فراغات المداخل.
ج/0500559613 
ج/0535553929​


​ نعتمد أحدث أشكال مظلات خشبية للمداخل حيث يعتبر الخشب بنوعيه الطبيعي والمعالج من العناصر الرئيسية فى تصنيع مظلات المداخل فالخشب يجعل المنزل يظهر فى حجم أكبر.
لا ينبغي عليك عزيزى العميل اهمال المدخل الرئيسي لمنزلك او فلتك فهو واجهتك امام الضيوف وهو جزء رئيسى من تصميم المنزل لذا احرص على تجميله بمظلة راقية جميلة تزينه وتمنع دخول الشمس عن المنزل فى نفس الوقت.
مظلات الممرات الخشبية فى حدائق المنازل:
نقوم بتركيب المظلات الخشبية بحيث تشكل ممر جميل للحدائق المنزلية.
مظلات بلاستيك للمداخل:
نقوم بتركيب مظلات بلاستيك لمداخل المنازل والفلل تسمح بمرور الضوء النهاري للمنزل.
مظلات اشرعة بي في سي:
نقوم بتركيب مظلات شراعية قماشية انيقة بالوان تتناسب مع الوان دهانات المنازل.
مظلات مداخل لكسان:
نوفر مظلات مداخل من اللكسان بالوان وتغطيات مختلفة شفافة و قاتمة حسب الطلب.
مظلات مثبتة فى الحائط:
نقوم بتركيب المظلات الثابتة لواجهات المنازل.
مواصفات مظلات مداخل الفلل و المنازل:
1-حجب أشعة الشمس الحارقة فى الصيف.
2-إمكانية التزيين بالزهور والنباتات و الإضاءات.
3-عزل الأتربة والغبار عن المنزل او الفلة.
4-سهولة التنظيف والتلميع وعدم التعرض للتأكل.
مظلات مداخل الفلل
يتم تركيب مظلات المداخل للفلل ومظلات سيارات بالمداخل فى مؤسسة الأختيار الاول فى وقت قياسي و بأشكال تتناسب مع واجهات المنازل والفلل.
مظلات خارجية للحدائق
متخصصون فى تركيب مظلات جلسات خارجية للحدائق من أجود نوعيات خامات قماش البي في سي الكوري العازل للحرارة والمضاد للتمزق والإهتراء.
بالإضافة لتوفير نوعيات مظلات الخشب البلاستيكي والحديدي الخشابي لتظليل أماكن الجلوس بالحدائق.
نوفر أشكال مظلات الحدائق بالأشكال الهرمية والدائرية والمخروطية والقوسية فلدينا جميع الأشكال التى ترضي كل الأذواق.
مظلات مداخل الفلل















نعتمد أحدث أشكال مظلات خشبية للمداخل حيث يعتبر الخشب بنوعيه الطبيعي والمعالج من العناصر الرئيسية فى تصنيع مظلات المداخل فالخشب يجعل المنزل يظهر فى حجم أكبر.​



لا ينبغي عليك عزيزى العميل اهمال المدخل الرئيسي لمنزلك او فلتك فهو واجهتك امام الضيوف 
وهو جزء رئيسى من تصميم المنزل لذا احرص على تجميله بمظلة راقية جميلة تزينه وتمنع دخول الشمس عن المنزل فى نفس الوقت.​



مظلات الممرات الخشبية فى حدائق المنازل:
نقوم بتركيب المظلات الخشبية بحيث تشكل ممر جميل للحدائق المنزلية.​



مظلات بلاستيك للمداخل:
نقوم بتركيب مظلات بلاستيك لمداخل المنازل والفلل تسمح بمرور الضوء النهاري للمنزل.





مظلات اشرعة بي في سي:
نقوم بتركيب مظلات شراعية قماشية انيقة بالوان تتناسب مع الوان دهانات المنازل.​



مظلات مداخل لكسان:
نوفر مظلات مداخل من اللكسان بالوان وتغطيات مختلفة شفافة و قاتمة حسب الطلب.
مظلات مثبتة فى الحائط:
نقوم بتركيب المظلات الثابتة لواجهات المنازل.​





مظلات مداخل فلل وقصور _*مظلات مداخل الفلل الرياض*_​



مواصفات مظلات مداخل الفلل و المنازل:
1-حجب أشعة الشمس الحارقة فى الصيف.
2-إمكانية التزيين بالزهور والنباتات و الإضاءات.
3-عزل الأتربة والغبار عن المنزل او الفلة.
4-سهولة التنظيف والتلميع وعدم التعرض للتأكل.
يتم تركيب مظلات المداخل للفلل ومظلات سيارات بالمداخل فى مؤسسة الأختيار الاول فى وقت قياسي و بأشكال تتناسب مع واجهات المنازل والفلل.​











مظلات خارجية للحدائق





متخصصون فى تركيب مظلات جلسات خارجية للحدائق من أجود نوعيات خامات قماش البي في سي الكوري العازل للحرارة والمضاد للتمزق والإهتراء.
بالإضافة لتوفير نوعيات مظلات الخشب البلاستيكي والحديدي الخشابي لتظليل أماكن الجلوس بالحدائق.
نوفر أشكال مظلات الحدائق بالأشكال الهرمية والدائرية والمخروطية والقوسية فلدينا جميع الأشكال التى ترضي كل الأذواق.​​​*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول0553770074 www.alaktiar.com *
*مظلات وسواتر مؤسسة الاختيار الأول اسم مميز في عالم المظلات والسواتر على مدار سنوات طويلة ، هناجر ، قرميد ، خيام ، بيوت شعر ، مظلات الرياض, تركيب مظلات وسواتر* لمتابعة جديد اعمال مؤسسة مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول اضغط هنا
*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول *
www.alaktiar.com
مظلات وسواتر جدة , مظلات سيارات الطائف , مظلات مكة , مظلات سيارات الرياض , سواتر الخرج , مظلات الدمام , مظلات المدينة , سواتر جدة
مظلات ينبع , مظلات الرياض , سواتر الطائف , سواتر مكة , سواتر ومظلات الرياض , مظلات وسواتر الرياض , مظلات الاحساء , سواتر الدمام
مظلات الخميس , سواتر ابها , مظلات جازان , مظلات نجران , مظلات المناطق الوسطى , الدلم , السليل , المزاحمية , القصيم , بريدة , الخرج , الرياض , التخصصي
مظلات وسواتر فلل , مظلات فلل , مظلات سيارات , مظلات حدائق , مظلات مسابح , مظلات متحركة , مظلات احواش , مظلات مداخل , مظلات قصور , مظلات الرياض , حي العليا، حي السليمانية، حي الملك عبد العزيز، حي الملك عبد الله، حي الورود، حي صلاح الدين، حي الواحة، حي الملك فهد، حي المرسلات، حي النزهة، حي المغرزات، حي المروج، حي المصيف، حي التعاون، حي الإزدهار , حي الربيع، حي الندى، حي الصحافة، حي النرجس، حي العارض، حي النفل، حي العقيق، حي الوادي، حي الغدير، حي الياسمين، حي الفلاح، حي بنبان، حي القيروان، حي حطين، حي الملقا , حي المعذر، حي المحمدية، حي الرحمانية، حي الرائد، حي النخيل الغربي، حي النخيل، حي أم الحمام الشرقي، حي أم الحمام , حي الدوبية، حي القرى، حي الصناعية، حي الوسيطاء، حي معكال، حي الفيصلية، حي منفوحة، حي المنصورة، حي اليمامة، حي سلام، حي جبرة، حي عتيقة، حي غبيراء، حي البطيحا، حي الخالدية، حي الديرة، حي الصالحية، حي العود، حي المرقب، حي منفوحة الجديدة , حي الدار البيضاء، حي طيبة، حي المنصورية , حي الرفيعة، حي الهدا، حي الشرقية، حي الناصرية، حي صياح، حي الوشام، حي النموذجية، حي المعذر، حي المؤتمرات، ، حي أم سليم، حي الشميسي، حي الجرادية، حي الفاخرية، حي عليشة , حي الحائر، حي الغنامية , النسيم الشرقي، النسيم الغربي، الريان، الروابي، المنار، السلام، النظيم، الندوة , خشم العان، حي الدفاع، حي المناخ، حي السلي، حي النور، حي الإسكان، حي الصناعية الجديدة، حي الجزيرة، حي السعادة، حي الفيحاء، حي هيت، حي البريه، حي المشاعل , حي جرير، حي الربوة، حي الزهراء، حي الصفا، حي الضباط، حي الملز، حي الوزارات، حي الفاروق، حي العمل، حي ثليم، حي المربع، حي الفوطة , حي الروضة، حي الرمال، حي المونسية، حي قرطبة، حي الجنادرية، حي القادسية، حي اليرموك، حي غرناطة، حي أشبيلية، حي الحمراء، حي المعيزلية، حي الخليج، حي الملك فيصل، حي القدس، حي النهضة، حي الأندلس , حي المهدية، حي عرقة، حي ظهرة لبن، حي الخزامى، حي السفارات ,هجرة وادي لبن، حي العريجاء، حي الدريهمية، حي العريجاء الوسطى، حي شبرا، حي السويدي الغربي، حي ظهرة البديعة، حي سلطانة، حي الزهرة، حي السويدي , حي أحد، حي عكاظ، حي الشفاء، حي المروة، حي بدر، حي المصانع، حي المنصورية، حي عريض , جرة وادي لبن، حي ظهرة نمار حي ديراب، حي نمار، حي الحزم, , مظلات وسواتر الرياض , مظلات سيارات الرياض , هناجر , مظلات شينكو , مظلات فلل , مظلات التخصصي , مظلات بافضل الاسعار , نتواجد في انحاء المملكة , مظلات وسواتر الرياض , سواتر الرياض , مظلات الرياض , سواتر ومظلات الرياض , هناجر الرياض , بيوت شعر , الرياض للمظلات والسواتر*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول | مظلات وسواترالرياض*
*الإختيار الأول- شركة مظلات,سواتر ومظلات,مظلات سيارات ...*
www.alakhttiar.com
مظلات وسواتر الرياض , مظلات الرياض , سواتر الرياض ,مظلات,سواتر,سواتر ومظلات الرياض, مظلات - مظلات, مظلات - مظلات المظلات -سواتر السواتر, مظلات - مظلات المظلات سواتر - مظلات سيارات الاختيارالاول-معرضناالرياض-شارع التخصصي, مظلات - سيارات - مظلات سيارات - انواع السواتر, سواتر - سواتر, سواتر مظلات هناجر قرميد, سواتر مظلات قراميد هناجربالصورشاهدو معارض مظلات سيارات وسواتر الاختيارالاول, سواتر مضلات هناجر, هناجر - سيارات - مظلات سيارات - انواع السواتر, هناجر مشاريع الاختيارالاول, هناجر ومظلات الاختيارمظلات الخيام-مظلات مدارس0500559613مظلات قماش الماني(alakhttiar1), مظلات وسواتر - سواتر ومظلات - مظلات - سواتر - هناهر - بيوت شعر - قرميد, مظلات وسواتر الاختيار(الظل الحديث(-فرع التخصصي ت/0114996351 ج/0500559613, مظلات,سواتر,هناجر,مظلات وسواتر,الرياض,جدة,الدمام,تبوك, المدينة,عسير,التخصصي ,..
_شركة_ الإختيار الأول-_شركة مظلات_,سواتر ومظلات,_مظلات_,السواتر والمظلات,_مظلات_ وسواتر ,الهناجر,قريمد,_مظلات_ سيارات, _مظلات_ مدارس...
*الاختيارالاول التظليل الحديث لتركيب مظلات السيارات واعمال السواتر بالرياض - جدة - الدمام - خميس مشيط - ابها - المدينة المنورة جوال/0500559613 تليفاكس/0114996351 ج/0535553929*
*مظلات وسواتر التخصصي الرياض | مظلات وسواتر*
sawater-sa.com
_مظلات_ وسواتر الرياض
*معارضنا المعتمدة* 
*الرئيسي: الرياض - شارع *التخصصي
*المعارض بالمدن الاخرى*
*جدة - الدمام - الاحساء - خميس مشيط*
*لدينا مندوبينا في المناطق التالية:.*
*# المناطق الوسطى: الخرج - القصيم - حائل **# المناطق الغربية : جدة - مكة المكرمة - المدينة المنورة - الطائف - ينب# المناطق الشرقية: الدمام - الخبر - الأحساء - القطيف - - الخفجي - الجبيل - حفر الباطن**# المناطق الشمالية: تبوك - الجوف - عرعر .**# المناطق الجنوبية: عسير - الباحة - نجران - جازان **#مناطق اخرى: ننفذ الاعمال في جميع المدن الاخرى شرط ان تتجاوز المساحه 100 متر مربع**وعدة مدن اخرى بالمملكة*
*ننفذ مشآريع المظلات والسواتر والهناجروالمستودعات*
*بجميع منآطق السعوديه*​  للإتصالات والإستفسارات
ج/0500559613 ج/0535553929 ج/0548682241 ت/0114996351
* شهادة تسجيل معتمدة من وزارة التجارة والاستثمار
سجل تجاري رقم 1010896134
المركز الرئيسي / شارع التخصصي
الاسم التجاري للفرع/مؤسسة مظلات الاختيار الاول للمقاولات - سواترالرياض-مظلات وسواترالتخصصي
للأستفسار تواصل معنا على الارقام التالية
تليفاكس \ 0114996351 
ج \ 0500559613
ج \ 0535553929
ج \ 0548682241*​[/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]​


----------



## معرض التخصصي (3 فبراير 2021)

*رد: شركة تركيب مظلات بالخرج 0553770074 توريد مشاريع مظلات بالخرج - مظلات مدارس وجامعات وكليات وساحات*

*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول - الاختيار الاول المظلات و السواتر*
alakhttiar1.com
_مظلات_ ممرات _مظلات_ مداخل فنادق برجولات خشبية للممرات 0500559613 _مظلات_ ممرات .... _مظلات_ و _سواتر_ الاختيار الاول نقدم افضل _المظلات_ و _السواتر_ و الهناجر كما نوفر القرميد
 *مظلات وسواتر الرياض – معرض التخصصي
mthlat-sa.com/
مظلات وسواتر الرياض – سواتر الرياض – مظلات الرياض- تركيب سواتر بالرياض – هناجر الرياض – تركيب مظلات الرياض – مظلات بالرياض – سواتر ومظلات الرياض*
*سواتر و مظلات الرياض
سواتر و مظلات الرياض معرض مظلات وسواترالتخصصي
www.sawatr.com/
سواتر و مظلات لتغطية المسابح و الفلل و الحواجز الارضية و الاخشاب البلاستيكية 0535553929 مظلات وسواتر الرياض خصوم 35 % مظلات سيارات , مظلات , اسعار مذهلة *سواتر و مظلات لتغطية المسابح و الفلل و الحواجز الارضية و الاخشاب البلاستيكية 0535553929 _مظلات وسواتر_ الرياض خصوم 35 % مظلات سيارات , مظلات , اسعار مذهلة ,
مظلات - مظلات الرياض - مظلات التخصصي - _مظلات وسواتر_ الرياض - سواتر جدة - سواتر الرياض - تركيب مظلات الرياض - مظلات سيارات - شركة سواتر - شركة مظلات - هناجر
 *مظلات وسواتر - مظلات وسواتر التخصصي*
*مظلات وسواتر الاختيارالاول التخصصي*
سواتر ومظلات الرياض مظلات الرياض sawatr.com , _مظلات وسواتر_ الاختيار الاول | _مظلات وسواتر_
شاهد المزيد
*خدمات مظلات وسواتر التخصصي* 
شركة مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول الظل الحديث التخصصي
*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول | مظلات وسواتر 0500559613*
alakhttiar1.com
*[FONT=&quot]الاختيارالدمام // مظلات الاختيارالخميس // مظلات الاختيارابها // مظلات الاختيار جيزان للتواصل جوال : [FONT=&quot]0500559613** [FONT=&quot]- 0114996351* 
مشاريع _مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول_ 0500559613. مشاريع مظلات الاختيار الاول بأفضل الأسعار تشييد مظلات الشد الإنشائي مظلات مميزة السعر
*مظلات وسواتر التخصصي الرياض | *
*sawater-sa.com*
_تخصصنا : تصنيع وتصميم وتشييد مظلات سيارات - مظلات مواقف حكوميه وخاصه - مظلات سيارات فلل 
مظلات سيارات قصور وجميع الاستخدامات من المظلات للسيارات والمركبات بمختلف احجامها بجوده عاليه 
وتوريد وتركيب كافة الاعمال المعدنيه من المظلات الحديدة في استخدمات متعدده
منها مظلات المستشفيات ومواقف الموظفين للوزارات والشركات والمدارس والجامعات بمواصفات عالية واسعار مثالية.
جميع انواع الاعمال بالصناعات المقاومه للحرارة وعوامل الجو الطبيعيه_
_مظلات_ وسواتر الرياض,مظلات وسواترالتخصصي
*سواتر و مظلات الرياض,*
*مظلات , سواتر , مظلات و سواتر الرياض , مظلات الرياض , سواتر الرياض,مظلات وسواتر الاختيارالاول,سواترالتخصصي,مظلات وسواتر*
مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول- الرياض-التخصصي-حي النخيل ت/0114996351 ج/ 0500559613
*مظلات سيارات وسواتر بالرياض* pvc و* سواتر* الرياض *مظلات سيارات*
*مظلات وسواتر - مظلات وسواتر التخصصي*
sawater-sa.com
تقدم _مظلات وسواتر_ افضل الاعمال _للمظلات والسواتر_ . _مظلات وسواتر_ الرياض 0500559613 , مظلات سيارات , خصومات مذهلة , اشكال جديدة , مظلات الرياض , مظلات فلل , سواتر
نهتم فى مؤسسة مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول بتوفير مظلات باحجام تتسع لاي عدد من المظلات تناسب المواقف للتظليل الكامل وحماية زجاج ومقاعد السيارات بالاضافة لتركيب مظلات سيارات الفلل والقصور ولاصحاب المنازل ومواقف الشركات وتظليل سيارات الطلبة والاساتذة بالجامعات والاطباء بالمستشفيات ومواقف المولات التجارية
ج/0500559613 ج/0535553929
تركيب مظلات تغطية الخزانات والتكييفات باسطح المنازل-تركيب مظلات العاب الاطفال بالحضانات وروض الاطفال.
توفر المظلة الحماية الكاملة للسيارة فلا تحتاج لكثرة الغسيل والتنظيف للتخلص من الغبار بالاضافة الى انها توفر الخصوصية عند تركيبها داخل الفلل والقصور والاماكن العامة.
تتفاوت اسعار مظلات السيارات حسب حجم السيارة او السيارات المطلوب تظليلها.
فوائد تظليل السيارات:
1-حماية الزجاج من اشعة الشمس فلا يصاب الزجاج بالسرطان بالاضافة الى حماية الديكورات الداخلية للسيارة و المقاعد خصوصا اذا كانت من الجلد من التعرض لاشعة الشمس المباشرة.
2-تجنب الاضرار الخطيرة التى قد تنجم نتيجة ارتفاع درجة حرارة الموتور بفعل حرارة الشمس مما يساعد على طول العمر الافتراضي للموتور .
3-تظليل السيارة بشكل جيد خاصة فى فصل الصيف يجعل التكييف يعمل بشكل اكثر كفاءة.
4-تجنب تغير لون سيارتك الذى يذهب ويتعرض للبهتان نتيجة وقوف السيارة مدة طويلة فى الشمس بدون تظليل.
*شركة سواتر ومظلات الاختيار الاول لتركيب مشاريع مظلات - السواتر - الهناجر - القرميد - البيوت الشعر - المستودعات- *
*ج/0500559613 ج/0535553929 ج/0548682241 ت/0114996351*
*تقدم ارقي واجمل انواع المظلات والسواتروالهناجر وانشاء المستودعات العامة كما نقوم بتوريد وتصميم وتنفيذ  جميع انواع المظلات والسواترللمشاريع العامة الحكومية والخاصة بالشركات والفلل والقصور ومن اولويتنا :-*
*مظلات السيارات - مظلات المسابح -مظلات المدارس - مظلات  الساحات - هناجر حديد - سواتر شرائح- سواتر مجدول - سواتر اقمشه - سواتر جدارية - شبوك زراعيه - وتشييد جميع انواع المظلات والسواتر الخشبيه (فيمكو) بجوده عاليه*
*وتوريد وتركيب كافة الاعمال المعدنيه والمظلات وتغطيتها بالقماش pvc او بالصاج المعرج مع العازل ساندوتش بانل وكافة انواع الهناجر ويتم وصل القماش بماكينة خاصة لاجراء اللحام الحراري ( الكبس الحراري ) للقماش pvc المقاومه للحرارة وعوامل الجو الطبيعيه ..*
*مظلات سيارات متطورة وذات مواصفات عالية.*
*مظلات سيارات معلقة بدون أعمدة من الأمام لسهولة التوقف والحركة.*
*مظلات سيارات ذات أشكال جديدة ورائعة, منها الهرمي ومنها المقوسة وغيرها.*
*مظلات للسيارات بكافة أشكالها وأحجامها.*
*مظلات سيارات من قماش البولي إثلين Polyethylene shade net covers*
*مظلات سيارات من قماش بي في سي PVC, PVDF covers*
*مظلات وسواتر شركة الاختيار الاول التخصصي*
*مظلات  وسواتر شركة الاختيار الاول نقدم أفضل أنواع المظلات من خلال خبراء ومتخصصون في تركيب المظلاتوالسواتر والهناجر بمستوى جودة عالي للشركات والمصانع والبنوك ومواقف السيارات والمستشفيات باستخدام أفضل وأحدث التقنيات وأفضل الخامات نحن متخصصون في مجال الإنشاء والدراسات الهندسية*
*سواتر ومظلات شركة الاختيار الاول السعودية توفر أفضل المواصفات في المظلات من أجل تقديم خدمة أفضل تحوز على رضاكم:*
*- مظلات عازلة للحرارة من أفضل المواد العازلة للحرارة لحماية السيارات من الحرارة المرتفعة للشمس*
*- شكل جذاب ومميز يتناسب مع طبيعة المكان*
*- الهيكل الحديدي مطلي بمواد عازلة لحمايته من الصدأ والتأكل*
*- عمل المظلات بطرق فنية لاستيعاب أكبر عدد من السيارات*
*نقدم في مظلات وسواتر شركة الاختيار الاول أفضل أنواع المظلات والسواتر المصنعة من أجود الخامات للتناسب مع جو المملكة ودرجات الحرارة الشديدة والمحافظة على السيارات خلال فترة تواجدها* 
*نتشرف بوجود افضل كادر فني ومهندسون ومشرفوت متخصصون فى تركيبات وتنفيذ مشاريع المظلات والسواتر وجميع اعمال الحدادة.
يتوفر لدينا مجال تنفيذ وتركيب:
سواتر حديد-افضل انواع المظلات للسيارات-مظلات مدارس-مظلات مداخل البيت-مظلات الشد الانشائي-مظلات مساجد-سواتر خشبية-سواتر شينكو-مظلات شينكو-قرميد معدني-مظلات قماش-مظلات متحركة-مظلات بلاستيك-مظلات هرمية.*
*مظلات سيارات من الاختيارالاول 0114996351 اسعار مخفضه 80 ريال للمتر ضمان 10 سنوات سواترالاختيارالاول-*
مظلات مداخل الفلل-تركيب مظلات خارجية للحدائق-مظلات مداخل فلل خارجية وفنادق-تركيب المظلات للمداخل-أجدد اشكال مظلات منازل
مظلات مداخل الفلل والمنازل و الفنادق والشركات متوفرة لدي مؤسسة الأختيار الاول بأشكال جمالية مميزة.نوفر فى مؤسسة مظلات الرياض-نقوم بتركيب مظلات مداخل فلل وبيوت و منشأت تجارية وسكنية .تمنح مظلات المداخل شكل جمالي للمكان كما انها تساعد على ملء فراغات المداخل.
ج/0500559613 
ج/0535553929​


​ نعتمد أحدث أشكال مظلات خشبية للمداخل حيث يعتبر الخشب بنوعيه الطبيعي والمعالج من العناصر الرئيسية فى تصنيع مظلات المداخل فالخشب يجعل المنزل يظهر فى حجم أكبر.
لا ينبغي عليك عزيزى العميل اهمال المدخل الرئيسي لمنزلك او فلتك فهو واجهتك امام الضيوف وهو جزء رئيسى من تصميم المنزل لذا احرص على تجميله بمظلة راقية جميلة تزينه وتمنع دخول الشمس عن المنزل فى نفس الوقت.
مظلات الممرات الخشبية فى حدائق المنازل:
نقوم بتركيب المظلات الخشبية بحيث تشكل ممر جميل للحدائق المنزلية.
مظلات بلاستيك للمداخل:
نقوم بتركيب مظلات بلاستيك لمداخل المنازل والفلل تسمح بمرور الضوء النهاري للمنزل.
مظلات اشرعة بي في سي:
نقوم بتركيب مظلات شراعية قماشية انيقة بالوان تتناسب مع الوان دهانات المنازل.
مظلات مداخل لكسان:
نوفر مظلات مداخل من اللكسان بالوان وتغطيات مختلفة شفافة و قاتمة حسب الطلب.
مظلات مثبتة فى الحائط:
نقوم بتركيب المظلات الثابتة لواجهات المنازل.
مواصفات مظلات مداخل الفلل و المنازل:
1-حجب أشعة الشمس الحارقة فى الصيف.
2-إمكانية التزيين بالزهور والنباتات و الإضاءات.
3-عزل الأتربة والغبار عن المنزل او الفلة.
4-سهولة التنظيف والتلميع وعدم التعرض للتأكل.
مظلات مداخل الفلل
يتم تركيب مظلات المداخل للفلل ومظلات سيارات بالمداخل فى مؤسسة الأختيار الاول فى وقت قياسي و بأشكال تتناسب مع واجهات المنازل والفلل.
مظلات خارجية للحدائق
متخصصون فى تركيب مظلات جلسات خارجية للحدائق من أجود نوعيات خامات قماش البي في سي الكوري العازل للحرارة والمضاد للتمزق والإهتراء.
بالإضافة لتوفير نوعيات مظلات الخشب البلاستيكي والحديدي الخشابي لتظليل أماكن الجلوس بالحدائق.
نوفر أشكال مظلات الحدائق بالأشكال الهرمية والدائرية والمخروطية والقوسية فلدينا جميع الأشكال التى ترضي كل الأذواق.
مظلات مداخل الفلل















نعتمد أحدث أشكال مظلات خشبية للمداخل حيث يعتبر الخشب بنوعيه الطبيعي والمعالج من العناصر الرئيسية فى تصنيع مظلات المداخل فالخشب يجعل المنزل يظهر فى حجم أكبر.​



لا ينبغي عليك عزيزى العميل اهمال المدخل الرئيسي لمنزلك او فلتك فهو واجهتك امام الضيوف 
وهو جزء رئيسى من تصميم المنزل لذا احرص على تجميله بمظلة راقية جميلة تزينه وتمنع دخول الشمس عن المنزل فى نفس الوقت.​



مظلات الممرات الخشبية فى حدائق المنازل:
نقوم بتركيب المظلات الخشبية بحيث تشكل ممر جميل للحدائق المنزلية.​



مظلات بلاستيك للمداخل:
نقوم بتركيب مظلات بلاستيك لمداخل المنازل والفلل تسمح بمرور الضوء النهاري للمنزل.





مظلات اشرعة بي في سي:
نقوم بتركيب مظلات شراعية قماشية انيقة بالوان تتناسب مع الوان دهانات المنازل.​



مظلات مداخل لكسان:
نوفر مظلات مداخل من اللكسان بالوان وتغطيات مختلفة شفافة و قاتمة حسب الطلب.
مظلات مثبتة فى الحائط:
نقوم بتركيب المظلات الثابتة لواجهات المنازل.​





مظلات مداخل فلل وقصور _*مظلات مداخل الفلل الرياض*_​



مواصفات مظلات مداخل الفلل و المنازل:
1-حجب أشعة الشمس الحارقة فى الصيف.
2-إمكانية التزيين بالزهور والنباتات و الإضاءات.
3-عزل الأتربة والغبار عن المنزل او الفلة.
4-سهولة التنظيف والتلميع وعدم التعرض للتأكل.
يتم تركيب مظلات المداخل للفلل ومظلات سيارات بالمداخل فى مؤسسة الأختيار الاول فى وقت قياسي و بأشكال تتناسب مع واجهات المنازل والفلل.​











مظلات خارجية للحدائق





متخصصون فى تركيب مظلات جلسات خارجية للحدائق من أجود نوعيات خامات قماش البي في سي الكوري العازل للحرارة والمضاد للتمزق والإهتراء.
بالإضافة لتوفير نوعيات مظلات الخشب البلاستيكي والحديدي الخشابي لتظليل أماكن الجلوس بالحدائق.
نوفر أشكال مظلات الحدائق بالأشكال الهرمية والدائرية والمخروطية والقوسية فلدينا جميع الأشكال التى ترضي كل الأذواق.​​​*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول0553770074 www.alaktiar.com *
*مظلات وسواتر مؤسسة الاختيار الأول اسم مميز في عالم المظلات والسواتر على مدار سنوات طويلة ، هناجر ، قرميد ، خيام ، بيوت شعر ، مظلات الرياض, تركيب مظلات وسواتر* لمتابعة جديد اعمال مؤسسة مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول اضغط هنا
*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول *
www.alaktiar.com
مظلات وسواتر جدة , مظلات سيارات الطائف , مظلات مكة , مظلات سيارات الرياض , سواتر الخرج , مظلات الدمام , مظلات المدينة , سواتر جدة
مظلات ينبع , مظلات الرياض , سواتر الطائف , سواتر مكة , سواتر ومظلات الرياض , مظلات وسواتر الرياض , مظلات الاحساء , سواتر الدمام
مظلات الخميس , سواتر ابها , مظلات جازان , مظلات نجران , مظلات المناطق الوسطى , الدلم , السليل , المزاحمية , القصيم , بريدة , الخرج , الرياض , التخصصي
مظلات وسواتر فلل , مظلات فلل , مظلات سيارات , مظلات حدائق , مظلات مسابح , مظلات متحركة , مظلات احواش , مظلات مداخل , مظلات قصور , مظلات الرياض , حي العليا، حي السليمانية، حي الملك عبد العزيز، حي الملك عبد الله، حي الورود، حي صلاح الدين، حي الواحة، حي الملك فهد، حي المرسلات، حي النزهة، حي المغرزات، حي المروج، حي المصيف، حي التعاون، حي الإزدهار , حي الربيع، حي الندى، حي الصحافة، حي النرجس، حي العارض، حي النفل، حي العقيق، حي الوادي، حي الغدير، حي الياسمين، حي الفلاح، حي بنبان، حي القيروان، حي حطين، حي الملقا , حي المعذر، حي المحمدية، حي الرحمانية، حي الرائد، حي النخيل الغربي، حي النخيل، حي أم الحمام الشرقي، حي أم الحمام , حي الدوبية، حي القرى، حي الصناعية، حي الوسيطاء، حي معكال، حي الفيصلية، حي منفوحة، حي المنصورة، حي اليمامة، حي سلام، حي جبرة، حي عتيقة، حي غبيراء، حي البطيحا، حي الخالدية، حي الديرة، حي الصالحية، حي العود، حي المرقب، حي منفوحة الجديدة , حي الدار البيضاء، حي طيبة، حي المنصورية , حي الرفيعة، حي الهدا، حي الشرقية، حي الناصرية، حي صياح، حي الوشام، حي النموذجية، حي المعذر، حي المؤتمرات، ، حي أم سليم، حي الشميسي، حي الجرادية، حي الفاخرية، حي عليشة , حي الحائر، حي الغنامية , النسيم الشرقي، النسيم الغربي، الريان، الروابي، المنار، السلام، النظيم، الندوة , خشم العان، حي الدفاع، حي المناخ، حي السلي، حي النور، حي الإسكان، حي الصناعية الجديدة، حي الجزيرة، حي السعادة، حي الفيحاء، حي هيت، حي البريه، حي المشاعل , حي جرير، حي الربوة، حي الزهراء، حي الصفا، حي الضباط، حي الملز، حي الوزارات، حي الفاروق، حي العمل، حي ثليم، حي المربع، حي الفوطة , حي الروضة، حي الرمال، حي المونسية، حي قرطبة، حي الجنادرية، حي القادسية، حي اليرموك، حي غرناطة، حي أشبيلية، حي الحمراء، حي المعيزلية، حي الخليج، حي الملك فيصل، حي القدس، حي النهضة، حي الأندلس , حي المهدية، حي عرقة، حي ظهرة لبن، حي الخزامى، حي السفارات ,هجرة وادي لبن، حي العريجاء، حي الدريهمية، حي  العريجاء الوسطى، حي شبرا، حي السويدي الغربي، حي ظهرة البديعة، حي سلطانة، حي الزهرة، حي السويدي , حي أحد، حي عكاظ، حي الشفاء، حي المروة، حي بدر، حي المصانع، حي المنصورية، حي عريض , جرة وادي لبن، حي ظهرة نمار حي ديراب، حي نمار، حي الحزم, , مظلات وسواتر الرياض , مظلات سيارات الرياض , هناجر , مظلات شينكو , مظلات فلل , مظلات التخصصي , مظلات بافضل الاسعار , نتواجد في انحاء المملكة , مظلات وسواتر الرياض , سواتر الرياض , مظلات الرياض , سواتر ومظلات الرياض , هناجر الرياض , بيوت شعر , الرياض للمظلات والسواتر*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول | مظلات وسواترالرياض*
*الإختيار الأول- شركة مظلات,سواتر ومظلات,مظلات سيارات ...*
www.alakhttiar.com
مظلات وسواتر الرياض , مظلات الرياض , سواتر الرياض ,مظلات,سواتر,سواتر ومظلات الرياض, مظلات - مظلات, مظلات - مظلات المظلات -سواتر السواتر, مظلات - مظلات المظلات سواتر - مظلات سيارات الاختيارالاول-معرضناالرياض-شارع التخصصي, مظلات - سيارات - مظلات سيارات - انواع السواتر, سواتر - سواتر, سواتر مظلات هناجر قرميد, سواتر مظلات قراميد هناجربالصورشاهدو معارض مظلات سيارات وسواتر الاختيارالاول, سواتر مضلات هناجر, هناجر - سيارات - مظلات سيارات - انواع السواتر, هناجر مشاريع الاختيارالاول, هناجر ومظلات الاختيارمظلات الخيام-مظلات مدارس0500559613مظلات قماش الماني(alakhttiar1), مظلات وسواتر - سواتر ومظلات - مظلات - سواتر - هناهر - بيوت شعر - قرميد, مظلات وسواتر الاختيار(الظل الحديث(-فرع التخصصي ت/0114996351 ج/0500559613, مظلات,سواتر,هناجر,مظلات وسواتر,الرياض,جدة,الدمام,تبوك, المدينة,عسير,التخصصي ,..
_شركة_ الإختيار الأول-_شركة مظلات_,سواتر ومظلات,_مظلات_,السواتر والمظلات,_مظلات_ وسواتر ,الهناجر,قريمد,_مظلات_ سيارات, _مظلات_ مدارس...
*الاختيارالاول التظليل الحديث لتركيب مظلات السيارات واعمال السواتر بالرياض - جدة - الدمام - خميس مشيط - ابها - المدينة المنورة جوال/0500559613 تليفاكس/0114996351 ج/0535553929*
*مظلات وسواتر التخصصي الرياض | مظلات وسواتر*
sawater-sa.com
_مظلات_ وسواتر الرياض
*معارضنا المعتمدة* 
*الرئيسي: الرياض - شارع *التخصصي
*المعارض بالمدن الاخرى*
*جدة - الدمام - الاحساء - خميس مشيط*
*لدينا مندوبينا في المناطق التالية:.*
*# المناطق الوسطى: الخرج - القصيم - حائل **# المناطق الغربية : جدة - مكة المكرمة - المدينة المنورة - الطائف - ينب# المناطق الشرقية: الدمام - الخبر - الأحساء - القطيف - - الخفجي - الجبيل - حفر الباطن**# المناطق الشمالية: تبوك - الجوف - عرعر .**# المناطق الجنوبية: عسير - الباحة - نجران - جازان **#مناطق اخرى: ننفذ الاعمال في جميع المدن الاخرى شرط ان تتجاوز المساحه 100 متر مربع**وعدة مدن اخرى بالمملكة*
*ننفذ مشآريع المظلات والسواتر والهناجروالمستودعات*
*بجميع منآطق السعوديه*​  للإتصالات والإستفسارات
ج/0500559613 ج/0535553929 ج/0548682241 ت/0114996351
* شهادة تسجيل معتمدة من وزارة التجارة والاستثمار
سجل تجاري رقم 1010896134
المركز الرئيسي / شارع التخصصي
الاسم التجاري للفرع/مؤسسة مظلات الاختيار الاول للمقاولات - سواترالرياض-مظلات وسواترالتخصصي
للأستفسار تواصل معنا على الارقام التالية
تليفاكس \ 0114996351 
ج \ 0500559613
ج \ 0535553929
ج \ 0548682241*​[/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]​


----------



## معرض التخصصي (10 فبراير 2021)

*رد: شركة تركيب مظلات بالخرج 0553770074 توريد مشاريع مظلات بالخرج - مظلات مدارس وجامعات وكليات وساحات*

*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول - الاختيار الاول المظلات و السواتر*
alakhttiar1.com
_مظلات_ ممرات _مظلات_ مداخل فنادق برجولات خشبية للممرات 0500559613 _مظلات_ ممرات .... _مظلات_ و _سواتر_ الاختيار الاول نقدم افضل _المظلات_ و _السواتر_ و الهناجر كما نوفر القرميد
 *مظلات وسواتر الرياض – معرض التخصصي
mthlat-sa.com/
مظلات وسواتر الرياض – سواتر الرياض – مظلات الرياض- تركيب سواتر بالرياض – هناجر الرياض – تركيب مظلات الرياض – مظلات بالرياض – سواتر ومظلات الرياض*
*سواتر و مظلات الرياض
سواتر و مظلات الرياض معرض مظلات وسواترالتخصصي
www.sawatr.com/
سواتر و مظلات لتغطية المسابح و الفلل و الحواجز الارضية و الاخشاب البلاستيكية 0535553929 مظلات وسواتر الرياض خصوم 35 % مظلات سيارات , مظلات , اسعار مذهلة *سواتر و مظلات لتغطية المسابح و الفلل و الحواجز الارضية و الاخشاب البلاستيكية 0535553929 _مظلات وسواتر_ الرياض خصوم 35 % مظلات سيارات , مظلات , اسعار مذهلة ,
مظلات - مظلات الرياض - مظلات التخصصي - _مظلات وسواتر_ الرياض - سواتر جدة - سواتر الرياض - تركيب مظلات الرياض - مظلات سيارات - شركة سواتر - شركة مظلات - هناجر
 *مظلات وسواتر - مظلات وسواتر التخصصي*
*مظلات وسواتر الاختيارالاول التخصصي*
سواتر ومظلات الرياض مظلات الرياض sawatr.com , _مظلات وسواتر_ الاختيار الاول | _مظلات وسواتر_
شاهد المزيد
*خدمات مظلات وسواتر التخصصي* 
شركة مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول الظل الحديث التخصصي
*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول | مظلات وسواتر 0500559613*
alakhttiar1.com
*[FONT=&quot]الاختيارالدمام // مظلات الاختيارالخميس // مظلات الاختيارابها // مظلات الاختيار جيزان للتواصل جوال : [FONT=&quot]0500559613** [FONT=&quot]- 0114996351* 
مشاريع _مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول_ 0500559613. مشاريع مظلات الاختيار الاول بأفضل الأسعار تشييد مظلات الشد الإنشائي مظلات مميزة السعر
*مظلات وسواتر التخصصي الرياض | *
*sawater-sa.com*
_تخصصنا : تصنيع وتصميم وتشييد مظلات سيارات - مظلات مواقف حكوميه وخاصه - مظلات سيارات فلل 
مظلات سيارات قصور وجميع الاستخدامات من المظلات للسيارات والمركبات بمختلف احجامها بجوده عاليه 
وتوريد وتركيب كافة الاعمال المعدنيه من المظلات الحديدة في استخدمات متعدده
منها مظلات المستشفيات ومواقف الموظفين للوزارات والشركات والمدارس والجامعات بمواصفات عالية واسعار مثالية.
جميع انواع الاعمال بالصناعات المقاومه للحرارة وعوامل الجو الطبيعيه_
_مظلات_ وسواتر الرياض,مظلات وسواترالتخصصي
*سواتر و مظلات الرياض,*
*مظلات , سواتر , مظلات و سواتر الرياض , مظلات الرياض , سواتر الرياض,مظلات وسواتر الاختيارالاول,سواترالتخصصي,مظلات وسواتر*
مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول- الرياض-التخصصي-حي النخيل ت/0114996351 ج/ 0500559613
*مظلات سيارات وسواتر بالرياض* pvc و* سواتر* الرياض *مظلات سيارات*
*مظلات وسواتر - مظلات وسواتر التخصصي*
sawater-sa.com
تقدم _مظلات وسواتر_ افضل الاعمال _للمظلات والسواتر_ . _مظلات وسواتر_ الرياض 0500559613 , مظلات سيارات , خصومات مذهلة , اشكال جديدة , مظلات الرياض , مظلات فلل , سواتر
نهتم فى مؤسسة مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول بتوفير مظلات باحجام تتسع لاي عدد من المظلات تناسب المواقف للتظليل الكامل وحماية زجاج ومقاعد السيارات بالاضافة لتركيب مظلات سيارات الفلل والقصور ولاصحاب المنازل ومواقف الشركات وتظليل سيارات الطلبة والاساتذة بالجامعات والاطباء بالمستشفيات ومواقف المولات التجارية
ج/0500559613 ج/0535553929
تركيب مظلات تغطية الخزانات والتكييفات باسطح المنازل-تركيب مظلات العاب الاطفال بالحضانات وروض الاطفال.
توفر المظلة الحماية الكاملة للسيارة فلا تحتاج لكثرة الغسيل والتنظيف للتخلص من الغبار بالاضافة الى انها توفر الخصوصية عند تركيبها داخل الفلل والقصور والاماكن العامة.
تتفاوت اسعار مظلات السيارات حسب حجم السيارة او السيارات المطلوب تظليلها.
فوائد تظليل السيارات:
1-حماية الزجاج من اشعة الشمس فلا يصاب الزجاج بالسرطان بالاضافة الى حماية الديكورات الداخلية للسيارة و المقاعد خصوصا اذا كانت من الجلد من التعرض لاشعة الشمس المباشرة.
2-تجنب الاضرار الخطيرة التى قد تنجم نتيجة ارتفاع درجة حرارة الموتور بفعل حرارة الشمس مما يساعد على طول العمر الافتراضي للموتور .
3-تظليل السيارة بشكل جيد خاصة فى فصل الصيف يجعل التكييف يعمل بشكل اكثر كفاءة.
4-تجنب تغير لون سيارتك الذى يذهب ويتعرض للبهتان نتيجة وقوف السيارة مدة طويلة فى الشمس بدون تظليل.
*شركة سواتر ومظلات الاختيار الاول لتركيب مشاريع مظلات - السواتر - الهناجر - القرميد - البيوت الشعر - المستودعات- *
*ج/0500559613 ج/0535553929 ج/0548682241 ت/0114996351*
*تقدم ارقي واجمل انواع المظلات والسواتروالهناجر وانشاء المستودعات العامة كما  نقوم بتوريد وتصميم وتنفيذ جميع انواع المظلات والسواترللمشاريع العامة الحكومية والخاصة بالشركات والفلل والقصور ومن اولويتنا :-*
*مظلات السيارات - مظلات المسابح -مظلات المدارس - مظلات  الساحات - هناجر حديد - سواتر شرائح- سواتر مجدول - سواتر اقمشه - سواتر جدارية - شبوك زراعيه - وتشييد جميع انواع المظلات والسواتر الخشبيه (فيمكو) بجوده عاليه*
*وتوريد وتركيب كافة الاعمال المعدنيه والمظلات وتغطيتها بالقماش pvc او بالصاج المعرج مع العازل ساندوتش بانل وكافة انواع الهناجر ويتم وصل القماش بماكينة خاصة لاجراء اللحام الحراري ( الكبس الحراري ) للقماش pvc المقاومه للحرارة وعوامل الجو الطبيعيه ..*
*مظلات سيارات متطورة وذات مواصفات عالية.*
*مظلات سيارات معلقة بدون أعمدة من الأمام لسهولة التوقف والحركة.*
*مظلات سيارات ذات أشكال جديدة ورائعة, منها الهرمي ومنها المقوسة وغيرها.*
*مظلات للسيارات بكافة أشكالها وأحجامها.*
*مظلات سيارات من قماش البولي إثلين Polyethylene shade net covers*
*مظلات سيارات من قماش بي في سي PVC, PVDF covers*
*مظلات وسواتر شركة الاختيار الاول التخصصي*
*مظلات وسواتر شركة الاختيار الاول نقدم أفضل أنواع المظلات من خلال خبراء ومتخصصون في تركيب المظلاتوالسواتر والهناجر بمستوى جودة عالي للشركات والمصانع والبنوك ومواقف السيارات والمستشفيات باستخدام أفضل وأحدث التقنيات وأفضل الخامات نحن متخصصون في مجال الإنشاء والدراسات الهندسية*
*سواتر ومظلات شركة الاختيار الاول السعودية توفر أفضل المواصفات في المظلات من أجل تقديم خدمة أفضل تحوز على رضاكم:*
*- مظلات عازلة للحرارة من أفضل المواد العازلة للحرارة لحماية السيارات من الحرارة المرتفعة للشمس*
*- شكل جذاب ومميز يتناسب مع طبيعة المكان*
*- الهيكل الحديدي مطلي بمواد عازلة لحمايته من الصدأ والتأكل*
*- عمل المظلات بطرق فنية لاستيعاب أكبر عدد من السيارات*
*نقدم في مظلات وسواتر شركة الاختيار الاول أفضل أنواع المظلات والسواتر المصنعة من أجود الخامات للتناسب مع جو المملكة ودرجات الحرارة الشديدة والمحافظة على السيارات خلال فترة تواجدها* 
*نتشرف بوجود افضل كادر فني ومهندسون ومشرفوت متخصصون فى تركيبات وتنفيذ مشاريع المظلات والسواتر وجميع اعمال الحدادة.
يتوفر لدينا مجال تنفيذ وتركيب:
سواتر حديد-افضل انواع المظلات للسيارات-مظلات مدارس-مظلات مداخل البيت-مظلات الشد الانشائي-مظلات مساجد-سواتر خشبية-سواتر شينكو-مظلات شينكو-قرميد معدني-مظلات قماش-مظلات متحركة-مظلات بلاستيك-مظلات هرمية.*
*مظلات سيارات من الاختيارالاول 0114996351 اسعار مخفضه 80 ريال للمتر ضمان 10 سنوات سواترالاختيارالاول-*
مظلات مداخل الفلل-تركيب مظلات خارجية للحدائق-مظلات مداخل فلل خارجية وفنادق-تركيب المظلات للمداخل-أجدد اشكال مظلات منازل
مظلات مداخل الفلل والمنازل و الفنادق والشركات متوفرة لدي مؤسسة الأختيار الاول بأشكال جمالية مميزة.نوفر فى مؤسسة مظلات الرياض-نقوم بتركيب مظلات مداخل فلل وبيوت و منشأت تجارية وسكنية .تمنح مظلات المداخل شكل جمالي للمكان كما انها تساعد على ملء فراغات المداخل.
ج/0500559613 
ج/0535553929​


​ نعتمد أحدث أشكال مظلات خشبية للمداخل حيث يعتبر الخشب بنوعيه الطبيعي والمعالج من العناصر الرئيسية فى تصنيع مظلات المداخل فالخشب يجعل المنزل يظهر فى حجم أكبر.
لا ينبغي عليك عزيزى العميل اهمال المدخل الرئيسي لمنزلك او فلتك فهو واجهتك امام الضيوف وهو جزء رئيسى من تصميم المنزل لذا احرص على تجميله بمظلة راقية جميلة تزينه وتمنع دخول الشمس عن المنزل فى نفس الوقت.
مظلات الممرات الخشبية فى حدائق المنازل:
نقوم بتركيب المظلات الخشبية بحيث تشكل ممر جميل للحدائق المنزلية.
مظلات بلاستيك للمداخل:
نقوم بتركيب مظلات بلاستيك لمداخل المنازل والفلل تسمح بمرور الضوء النهاري للمنزل.
مظلات اشرعة بي في سي:
نقوم بتركيب مظلات شراعية قماشية انيقة بالوان تتناسب مع الوان دهانات المنازل.
مظلات مداخل لكسان:
نوفر مظلات مداخل من اللكسان بالوان وتغطيات مختلفة شفافة و قاتمة حسب الطلب.
مظلات مثبتة فى الحائط:
نقوم بتركيب المظلات الثابتة لواجهات المنازل.
مواصفات مظلات مداخل الفلل و المنازل:
1-حجب أشعة الشمس الحارقة فى الصيف.
2-إمكانية التزيين بالزهور والنباتات و الإضاءات.
3-عزل الأتربة والغبار عن المنزل او الفلة.
4-سهولة التنظيف والتلميع وعدم التعرض للتأكل.
مظلات مداخل الفلل
يتم تركيب مظلات المداخل للفلل ومظلات سيارات بالمداخل فى مؤسسة الأختيار الاول فى وقت قياسي و بأشكال تتناسب مع واجهات المنازل والفلل.
مظلات خارجية للحدائق
متخصصون فى تركيب مظلات جلسات خارجية للحدائق من أجود نوعيات خامات قماش البي في سي الكوري العازل للحرارة والمضاد للتمزق والإهتراء.
بالإضافة لتوفير نوعيات مظلات الخشب البلاستيكي والحديدي الخشابي لتظليل أماكن الجلوس بالحدائق.
نوفر أشكال مظلات الحدائق بالأشكال الهرمية والدائرية والمخروطية والقوسية فلدينا جميع الأشكال التى ترضي كل الأذواق.
مظلات مداخل الفلل















نعتمد أحدث أشكال مظلات خشبية للمداخل حيث يعتبر الخشب بنوعيه الطبيعي والمعالج من العناصر الرئيسية فى تصنيع مظلات المداخل فالخشب يجعل المنزل يظهر فى حجم أكبر.​



لا ينبغي عليك عزيزى العميل اهمال المدخل الرئيسي لمنزلك او فلتك فهو واجهتك امام الضيوف 
وهو جزء رئيسى من تصميم المنزل لذا احرص على تجميله بمظلة راقية جميلة تزينه وتمنع دخول الشمس عن المنزل فى نفس الوقت.​



مظلات الممرات الخشبية فى حدائق المنازل:
نقوم بتركيب المظلات الخشبية بحيث تشكل ممر جميل للحدائق المنزلية.​



مظلات بلاستيك للمداخل:
نقوم بتركيب مظلات بلاستيك لمداخل المنازل والفلل تسمح بمرور الضوء النهاري للمنزل.





مظلات اشرعة بي في سي:
نقوم بتركيب مظلات شراعية قماشية انيقة بالوان تتناسب مع الوان دهانات المنازل.​



مظلات مداخل لكسان:
نوفر مظلات مداخل من اللكسان بالوان وتغطيات مختلفة شفافة و قاتمة حسب الطلب.
مظلات مثبتة فى الحائط:
نقوم بتركيب المظلات الثابتة لواجهات المنازل.​





مظلات مداخل فلل وقصور _*مظلات مداخل الفلل الرياض*_​



مواصفات مظلات مداخل الفلل و المنازل:
1-حجب أشعة الشمس الحارقة فى الصيف.
2-إمكانية التزيين بالزهور والنباتات و الإضاءات.
3-عزل الأتربة والغبار عن المنزل او الفلة.
4-سهولة التنظيف والتلميع وعدم التعرض للتأكل.
يتم تركيب مظلات المداخل للفلل ومظلات سيارات بالمداخل فى مؤسسة الأختيار الاول فى وقت قياسي و بأشكال تتناسب مع واجهات المنازل والفلل.​











مظلات خارجية للحدائق





متخصصون فى تركيب مظلات جلسات خارجية للحدائق من أجود نوعيات خامات قماش البي في سي الكوري العازل للحرارة والمضاد للتمزق والإهتراء.
بالإضافة لتوفير نوعيات مظلات الخشب البلاستيكي والحديدي الخشابي لتظليل أماكن الجلوس بالحدائق.
نوفر أشكال مظلات الحدائق بالأشكال الهرمية والدائرية والمخروطية والقوسية فلدينا جميع الأشكال التى ترضي كل الأذواق.​​​*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول0553770074 www.alaktiar.com *
*مظلات وسواتر مؤسسة الاختيار الأول اسم مميز في عالم المظلات والسواتر على مدار سنوات طويلة ، هناجر ، قرميد ، خيام ، بيوت شعر ، مظلات الرياض, تركيب مظلات وسواتر* لمتابعة جديد اعمال مؤسسة مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول اضغط هنا
*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول *
www.alaktiar.com
مظلات وسواتر جدة , مظلات سيارات الطائف , مظلات مكة , مظلات سيارات الرياض , سواتر الخرج , مظلات الدمام , مظلات المدينة , سواتر جدة
مظلات ينبع , مظلات الرياض , سواتر الطائف , سواتر مكة , سواتر ومظلات الرياض , مظلات وسواتر الرياض , مظلات الاحساء , سواتر الدمام
مظلات الخميس , سواتر ابها , مظلات جازان , مظلات نجران , مظلات المناطق الوسطى , الدلم , السليل , المزاحمية , القصيم , بريدة , الخرج , الرياض , التخصصي
مظلات وسواتر فلل , مظلات فلل , مظلات سيارات , مظلات حدائق , مظلات مسابح , مظلات متحركة , مظلات احواش , مظلات مداخل , مظلات قصور , مظلات الرياض , حي العليا، حي السليمانية، حي الملك عبد العزيز، حي الملك عبد الله، حي الورود، حي صلاح الدين، حي الواحة، حي الملك فهد، حي المرسلات، حي النزهة، حي المغرزات، حي المروج، حي المصيف، حي التعاون، حي الإزدهار , حي الربيع، حي الندى، حي الصحافة، حي النرجس، حي العارض، حي النفل، حي العقيق، حي الوادي، حي الغدير، حي الياسمين، حي الفلاح، حي بنبان، حي القيروان، حي حطين، حي الملقا , حي المعذر، حي المحمدية، حي الرحمانية، حي الرائد، حي النخيل الغربي، حي النخيل، حي أم الحمام الشرقي، حي أم الحمام , حي الدوبية، حي القرى، حي الصناعية، حي الوسيطاء، حي معكال، حي الفيصلية، حي منفوحة، حي المنصورة، حي اليمامة، حي سلام، حي جبرة، حي عتيقة، حي غبيراء، حي البطيحا، حي الخالدية، حي الديرة، حي الصالحية، حي العود، حي المرقب، حي منفوحة الجديدة , حي الدار البيضاء، حي طيبة، حي المنصورية , حي الرفيعة، حي الهدا، حي الشرقية، حي الناصرية، حي صياح، حي الوشام، حي النموذجية، حي المعذر، حي المؤتمرات، ، حي أم سليم، حي الشميسي، حي الجرادية، حي الفاخرية، حي عليشة , حي الحائر، حي الغنامية , النسيم الشرقي، النسيم الغربي، الريان، الروابي، المنار، السلام، النظيم، الندوة , خشم العان، حي الدفاع، حي المناخ، حي السلي، حي النور، حي الإسكان، حي الصناعية الجديدة، حي الجزيرة، حي السعادة، حي الفيحاء، حي هيت، حي البريه، حي المشاعل , حي جرير، حي الربوة، حي الزهراء، حي الصفا، حي الضباط، حي الملز، حي الوزارات، حي الفاروق، حي العمل، حي ثليم، حي المربع، حي الفوطة , حي الروضة، حي الرمال، حي المونسية، حي قرطبة، حي الجنادرية، حي القادسية، حي اليرموك، حي غرناطة، حي أشبيلية، حي الحمراء، حي المعيزلية، حي الخليج، حي الملك فيصل، حي القدس، حي النهضة، حي الأندلس , حي المهدية، حي عرقة، حي ظهرة لبن، حي الخزامى، حي السفارات ,هجرة وادي لبن، حي العريجاء، حي الدريهمية، حي العريجاء الوسطى، حي شبرا، حي السويدي الغربي، حي ظهرة البديعة، حي سلطانة، حي الزهرة، حي السويدي , حي أحد، حي عكاظ، حي الشفاء، حي المروة، حي بدر، حي المصانع، حي المنصورية، حي عريض , جرة وادي لبن، حي ظهرة نمار حي ديراب، حي نمار، حي الحزم, , مظلات وسواتر الرياض , مظلات سيارات الرياض , هناجر , مظلات شينكو , مظلات فلل , مظلات التخصصي , مظلات بافضل الاسعار , نتواجد في انحاء المملكة , مظلات  وسواتر الرياض , سواتر الرياض , مظلات الرياض , سواتر ومظلات الرياض , هناجر الرياض , بيوت شعر , الرياض للمظلات والسواتر*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول | مظلات وسواترالرياض*
*الإختيار الأول- شركة مظلات,سواتر ومظلات,مظلات سيارات ...*
www.alakhttiar.com
مظلات وسواتر الرياض , مظلات الرياض , سواتر الرياض ,مظلات,سواتر,سواتر ومظلات الرياض, مظلات - مظلات, مظلات - مظلات المظلات -سواتر السواتر, مظلات - مظلات المظلات سواتر - مظلات سيارات الاختيارالاول-معرضناالرياض-شارع التخصصي, مظلات - سيارات - مظلات سيارات - انواع السواتر, سواتر - سواتر, سواتر مظلات هناجر قرميد, سواتر مظلات قراميد هناجربالصورشاهدو معارض مظلات سيارات وسواتر الاختيارالاول, سواتر مضلات هناجر, هناجر - سيارات - مظلات سيارات - انواع السواتر, هناجر مشاريع الاختيارالاول, هناجر ومظلات الاختيارمظلات الخيام-مظلات مدارس0500559613مظلات قماش الماني(alakhttiar1), مظلات وسواتر - سواتر ومظلات - مظلات - سواتر - هناهر - بيوت شعر - قرميد, مظلات وسواتر الاختيار(الظل الحديث(-فرع التخصصي ت/0114996351 ج/0500559613, مظلات,سواتر,هناجر,مظلات وسواتر,الرياض,جدة,الدمام,تبوك, المدينة,عسير,التخصصي ,..
_شركة_ الإختيار الأول-_شركة مظلات_,سواتر ومظلات,_مظلات_,السواتر والمظلات,_مظلات_ وسواتر ,الهناجر,قريمد,_مظلات_ سيارات, _مظلات_ مدارس...
*الاختيارالاول التظليل الحديث لتركيب مظلات السيارات واعمال السواتر بالرياض - جدة - الدمام - خميس مشيط - ابها - المدينة المنورة جوال/0500559613 تليفاكس/0114996351 ج/0535553929*
*مظلات وسواتر التخصصي الرياض | مظلات وسواتر*
sawater-sa.com
_مظلات_ وسواتر الرياض
*معارضنا المعتمدة* 
*الرئيسي: الرياض - شارع *التخصصي
*المعارض بالمدن الاخرى*
*جدة - الدمام - الاحساء - خميس مشيط*
*لدينا مندوبينا في المناطق التالية:.*
*# المناطق الوسطى: الخرج - القصيم - حائل **#  المناطق الغربية : جدة - مكة المكرمة - المدينة المنورة - الطائف - ينب# المناطق الشرقية: الدمام - الخبر - الأحساء - القطيف - - الخفجي - الجبيل - حفر الباطن**# المناطق الشمالية: تبوك - الجوف - عرعر .**# المناطق الجنوبية: عسير - الباحة - نجران - جازان **#مناطق اخرى: ننفذ الاعمال في جميع المدن الاخرى شرط ان تتجاوز المساحه 100 متر مربع**وعدة مدن اخرى بالمملكة*
*ننفذ مشآريع المظلات والسواتر والهناجروالمستودعات*
*بجميع منآطق السعوديه*​  للإتصالات والإستفسارات
ج/0500559613 ج/0535553929 ج/0548682241 ت/0114996351
* شهادة تسجيل معتمدة من وزارة التجارة والاستثمار
سجل تجاري رقم 1010896134
المركز الرئيسي / شارع التخصصي
الاسم التجاري للفرع/مؤسسة مظلات الاختيار الاول للمقاولات - سواترالرياض-مظلات وسواترالتخصصي
للأستفسار تواصل معنا على الارقام التالية
تليفاكس \ 0114996351 
ج \ 0500559613
ج \ 0535553929
ج \ 0548682241*​[/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]​


----------



## معرض التخصصي (13 فبراير 2021)

*رد: شركة تركيب مظلات بالخرج 0553770074 توريد مشاريع مظلات بالخرج - مظلات مدارس وجامعات وكليات وساحات*

*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول - الاختيار الاول المظلات و السواتر*
alakhttiar1.com
_مظلات_ ممرات _مظلات_ مداخل فنادق برجولات خشبية للممرات 0500559613 _مظلات_ ممرات .... _مظلات_ و _سواتر_ الاختيار الاول نقدم افضل _المظلات_ و _السواتر_ و الهناجر كما نوفر القرميد
 *مظلات وسواتر الرياض – معرض التخصصي
mthlat-sa.com/
مظلات وسواتر الرياض – سواتر الرياض – مظلات الرياض- تركيب سواتر بالرياض – هناجر الرياض – تركيب مظلات الرياض – مظلات بالرياض – سواتر ومظلات الرياض*
*سواتر و مظلات الرياض
سواتر و مظلات الرياض معرض مظلات وسواترالتخصصي
www.sawatr.com/
سواتر و مظلات لتغطية المسابح و الفلل و الحواجز الارضية و الاخشاب البلاستيكية 0535553929 مظلات وسواتر الرياض خصوم 35 % مظلات سيارات , مظلات , اسعار مذهلة *سواتر و مظلات لتغطية المسابح و الفلل و الحواجز الارضية و الاخشاب البلاستيكية 0535553929 _مظلات وسواتر_ الرياض خصوم 35 % مظلات سيارات , مظلات , اسعار مذهلة ,
مظلات - مظلات الرياض - مظلات التخصصي - _مظلات وسواتر_ الرياض - سواتر جدة - سواتر الرياض - تركيب مظلات الرياض - مظلات سيارات - شركة سواتر - شركة مظلات - هناجر
 *مظلات وسواتر - مظلات وسواتر التخصصي*
*مظلات وسواتر الاختيارالاول التخصصي*
سواتر ومظلات الرياض مظلات الرياض sawatr.com , _مظلات وسواتر_ الاختيار الاول | _مظلات وسواتر_
شاهد المزيد
*خدمات مظلات وسواتر التخصصي* 
شركة مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول الظل الحديث التخصصي
*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول | مظلات وسواتر 0500559613*
alakhttiar1.com
*[FONT=&quot]الاختيارالدمام // مظلات الاختيارالخميس // مظلات  الاختيارابها // مظلات الاختيار جيزان للتواصل جوال : [FONT=&quot]0500559613** [FONT=&quot]- 0114996351* 
مشاريع _مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول_ 0500559613. مشاريع مظلات الاختيار الاول بأفضل الأسعار تشييد مظلات الشد الإنشائي مظلات مميزة السعر
*مظلات وسواتر التخصصي الرياض | *
*sawater-sa.com*
_تخصصنا : تصنيع وتصميم وتشييد مظلات سيارات - مظلات مواقف حكوميه وخاصه - مظلات سيارات فلل 
مظلات سيارات قصور وجميع الاستخدامات من المظلات للسيارات والمركبات بمختلف احجامها بجوده عاليه 
وتوريد وتركيب كافة الاعمال المعدنيه من المظلات الحديدة في استخدمات متعدده
منها مظلات المستشفيات ومواقف الموظفين للوزارات والشركات والمدارس والجامعات بمواصفات عالية واسعار مثالية.
جميع انواع الاعمال بالصناعات المقاومه للحرارة وعوامل الجو الطبيعيه_
_مظلات_ وسواتر الرياض,مظلات وسواترالتخصصي
*سواتر و مظلات الرياض,*
*مظلات , سواتر , مظلات و سواتر الرياض , مظلات الرياض , سواتر الرياض,مظلات وسواتر الاختيارالاول,سواترالتخصصي,مظلات وسواتر*
مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول- الرياض-التخصصي-حي النخيل ت/0114996351 ج/ 0500559613
*مظلات سيارات وسواتر بالرياض* pvc و* سواتر* الرياض *مظلات سيارات*
*مظلات وسواتر - مظلات وسواتر التخصصي*
sawater-sa.com
تقدم _مظلات وسواتر_ افضل الاعمال _للمظلات والسواتر_ . _مظلات وسواتر_ الرياض 0500559613 , مظلات سيارات , خصومات مذهلة , اشكال جديدة , مظلات الرياض , مظلات فلل , سواتر
نهتم فى مؤسسة مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول بتوفير مظلات باحجام تتسع لاي عدد من المظلات تناسب المواقف للتظليل الكامل وحماية زجاج ومقاعد السيارات بالاضافة لتركيب مظلات سيارات الفلل والقصور ولاصحاب المنازل ومواقف الشركات وتظليل سيارات الطلبة والاساتذة بالجامعات والاطباء بالمستشفيات ومواقف المولات التجارية
ج/0500559613 ج/0535553929
تركيب مظلات تغطية الخزانات والتكييفات باسطح المنازل-تركيب مظلات العاب الاطفال بالحضانات وروض الاطفال.
توفر المظلة الحماية الكاملة للسيارة فلا تحتاج لكثرة الغسيل والتنظيف للتخلص من الغبار بالاضافة الى انها توفر الخصوصية عند تركيبها داخل الفلل والقصور والاماكن العامة.
تتفاوت اسعار مظلات السيارات حسب حجم السيارة او السيارات المطلوب تظليلها.
فوائد تظليل السيارات:
1-حماية الزجاج من اشعة الشمس فلا يصاب الزجاج بالسرطان بالاضافة الى حماية الديكورات الداخلية للسيارة و المقاعد خصوصا اذا كانت من الجلد من التعرض لاشعة الشمس المباشرة.
2-تجنب الاضرار الخطيرة التى قد تنجم نتيجة ارتفاع درجة حرارة الموتور بفعل حرارة الشمس مما يساعد على طول العمر الافتراضي للموتور .
3-تظليل السيارة بشكل جيد خاصة فى فصل الصيف يجعل التكييف يعمل بشكل اكثر كفاءة.
4-تجنب تغير لون سيارتك الذى يذهب ويتعرض للبهتان نتيجة وقوف السيارة مدة طويلة فى الشمس بدون تظليل.
*شركة سواتر ومظلات الاختيار الاول لتركيب مشاريع مظلات - السواتر - الهناجر - القرميد - البيوت الشعر - المستودعات- *
*ج/0500559613 ج/0535553929 ج/0548682241 ت/0114996351*
*تقدم ارقي واجمل انواع المظلات والسواتروالهناجر وانشاء المستودعات العامة كما نقوم بتوريد وتصميم وتنفيذ جميع انواع المظلات والسواترللمشاريع العامة الحكومية والخاصة بالشركات والفلل والقصور ومن اولويتنا :-*
*مظلات السيارات - مظلات المسابح -مظلات المدارس - مظلات  الساحات - هناجر حديد - سواتر شرائح- سواتر مجدول - سواتر اقمشه - سواتر جدارية - شبوك زراعيه - وتشييد جميع انواع المظلات والسواتر الخشبيه (فيمكو) بجوده عاليه*
*وتوريد وتركيب كافة الاعمال المعدنيه والمظلات وتغطيتها بالقماش pvc او بالصاج المعرج مع العازل ساندوتش بانل وكافة انواع الهناجر ويتم وصل القماش بماكينة خاصة لاجراء اللحام الحراري ( الكبس الحراري ) للقماش pvc المقاومه للحرارة وعوامل الجو الطبيعيه ..*
*مظلات سيارات متطورة وذات مواصفات عالية.*
*مظلات سيارات معلقة بدون أعمدة من الأمام لسهولة التوقف والحركة.*
*مظلات سيارات ذات أشكال جديدة ورائعة, منها الهرمي ومنها المقوسة وغيرها.*
*مظلات للسيارات بكافة أشكالها وأحجامها.*
*مظلات سيارات من قماش البولي إثلين Polyethylene shade net covers*
*مظلات سيارات من قماش بي في سي PVC, PVDF covers*
*مظلات وسواتر شركة الاختيار الاول التخصصي*
*مظلات وسواتر شركة الاختيار الاول نقدم أفضل أنواع المظلات من خلال خبراء ومتخصصون في تركيب المظلاتوالسواتر والهناجر بمستوى جودة عالي للشركات والمصانع والبنوك ومواقف السيارات والمستشفيات باستخدام أفضل وأحدث التقنيات وأفضل الخامات نحن متخصصون في مجال الإنشاء والدراسات الهندسية*
*سواتر ومظلات شركة الاختيار الاول السعودية توفر أفضل المواصفات في المظلات من أجل تقديم خدمة أفضل تحوز على رضاكم:*
*- مظلات عازلة للحرارة من أفضل المواد العازلة للحرارة لحماية السيارات من الحرارة المرتفعة للشمس*
*- شكل جذاب ومميز يتناسب مع طبيعة المكان*
*- الهيكل الحديدي مطلي بمواد عازلة لحمايته من الصدأ والتأكل*
*- عمل المظلات بطرق فنية لاستيعاب أكبر عدد من السيارات*
*نقدم في مظلات وسواتر شركة الاختيار الاول أفضل أنواع المظلات والسواتر المصنعة من أجود الخامات للتناسب مع جو المملكة ودرجات الحرارة الشديدة والمحافظة على السيارات خلال فترة تواجدها* 
*نتشرف بوجود افضل كادر فني ومهندسون ومشرفوت متخصصون فى تركيبات وتنفيذ مشاريع المظلات والسواتر وجميع اعمال الحدادة.
يتوفر لدينا مجال تنفيذ وتركيب:
سواتر حديد-افضل انواع المظلات للسيارات-مظلات مدارس-مظلات مداخل البيت-مظلات الشد الانشائي-مظلات مساجد-سواتر خشبية-سواتر شينكو-مظلات شينكو-قرميد معدني-مظلات قماش-مظلات متحركة-مظلات بلاستيك-مظلات هرمية.*
*مظلات سيارات من الاختيارالاول 0114996351 اسعار مخفضه 80 ريال للمتر ضمان 10 سنوات سواترالاختيارالاول-*
مظلات مداخل الفلل-تركيب مظلات خارجية للحدائق-مظلات مداخل فلل خارجية وفنادق-تركيب المظلات للمداخل-أجدد اشكال مظلات منازل
مظلات مداخل الفلل والمنازل و الفنادق والشركات متوفرة لدي مؤسسة الأختيار الاول بأشكال جمالية مميزة.نوفر فى مؤسسة مظلات الرياض-نقوم بتركيب مظلات مداخل فلل وبيوت و منشأت تجارية وسكنية .تمنح مظلات المداخل شكل جمالي للمكان كما انها تساعد على ملء فراغات المداخل.
ج/0500559613 
ج/0535553929​


​ نعتمد أحدث أشكال مظلات خشبية للمداخل حيث يعتبر الخشب بنوعيه الطبيعي والمعالج من العناصر الرئيسية فى تصنيع مظلات المداخل فالخشب يجعل المنزل يظهر فى حجم أكبر.
لا ينبغي عليك عزيزى العميل اهمال المدخل الرئيسي لمنزلك او فلتك فهو واجهتك امام الضيوف وهو جزء رئيسى من تصميم المنزل لذا احرص على تجميله بمظلة راقية جميلة تزينه وتمنع دخول الشمس عن المنزل فى نفس الوقت.
مظلات الممرات الخشبية فى حدائق المنازل:
نقوم بتركيب المظلات الخشبية بحيث تشكل ممر جميل للحدائق المنزلية.
مظلات بلاستيك للمداخل:
نقوم بتركيب مظلات بلاستيك لمداخل المنازل والفلل تسمح بمرور الضوء النهاري للمنزل.
مظلات اشرعة بي في سي:
نقوم بتركيب مظلات شراعية قماشية انيقة بالوان تتناسب مع الوان دهانات المنازل.
مظلات مداخل لكسان:
نوفر مظلات مداخل من اللكسان بالوان وتغطيات مختلفة شفافة و قاتمة حسب الطلب.
مظلات مثبتة فى الحائط:
نقوم بتركيب المظلات الثابتة لواجهات المنازل.
مواصفات مظلات مداخل الفلل و المنازل:
1-حجب أشعة الشمس الحارقة فى الصيف.
2-إمكانية التزيين بالزهور والنباتات و الإضاءات.
3-عزل الأتربة والغبار عن المنزل او الفلة.
4-سهولة التنظيف والتلميع وعدم التعرض للتأكل.
مظلات مداخل الفلل
يتم تركيب مظلات المداخل للفلل ومظلات سيارات بالمداخل فى مؤسسة الأختيار الاول فى وقت قياسي و بأشكال تتناسب مع واجهات المنازل والفلل.
مظلات خارجية للحدائق
متخصصون فى تركيب مظلات جلسات خارجية للحدائق من أجود نوعيات خامات قماش البي في سي الكوري العازل للحرارة والمضاد للتمزق والإهتراء.
بالإضافة لتوفير نوعيات مظلات الخشب البلاستيكي والحديدي الخشابي لتظليل أماكن الجلوس بالحدائق.
نوفر أشكال مظلات الحدائق بالأشكال الهرمية والدائرية والمخروطية والقوسية فلدينا جميع الأشكال التى ترضي كل الأذواق.
مظلات مداخل الفلل















نعتمد أحدث أشكال مظلات خشبية للمداخل حيث يعتبر الخشب بنوعيه الطبيعي والمعالج من العناصر الرئيسية فى تصنيع مظلات المداخل فالخشب يجعل المنزل يظهر فى حجم أكبر.​



لا ينبغي عليك عزيزى العميل اهمال المدخل الرئيسي لمنزلك او فلتك فهو واجهتك امام الضيوف 
وهو جزء رئيسى من تصميم المنزل لذا احرص على تجميله بمظلة راقية جميلة تزينه وتمنع دخول الشمس عن المنزل فى نفس الوقت.​



مظلات الممرات الخشبية فى حدائق المنازل:
نقوم بتركيب المظلات الخشبية بحيث تشكل ممر جميل للحدائق المنزلية.​



مظلات بلاستيك للمداخل:
نقوم بتركيب مظلات بلاستيك لمداخل المنازل والفلل تسمح بمرور الضوء النهاري للمنزل.





مظلات اشرعة بي في سي:
نقوم بتركيب مظلات شراعية قماشية انيقة بالوان تتناسب مع الوان دهانات المنازل.​



مظلات مداخل لكسان:
نوفر مظلات مداخل من اللكسان بالوان وتغطيات مختلفة شفافة و قاتمة حسب الطلب.
مظلات مثبتة فى الحائط:
نقوم بتركيب المظلات الثابتة لواجهات المنازل.​





مظلات مداخل فلل وقصور _*مظلات مداخل الفلل الرياض*_​



مواصفات مظلات مداخل الفلل و المنازل:
1-حجب أشعة الشمس الحارقة فى الصيف.
2-إمكانية التزيين بالزهور والنباتات و الإضاءات.
3-عزل الأتربة والغبار عن المنزل او الفلة.
4-سهولة التنظيف والتلميع وعدم التعرض للتأكل.
يتم تركيب مظلات المداخل للفلل ومظلات سيارات بالمداخل فى مؤسسة الأختيار الاول فى وقت قياسي و بأشكال تتناسب مع واجهات المنازل والفلل.​











مظلات خارجية للحدائق





متخصصون فى تركيب مظلات جلسات خارجية للحدائق من أجود نوعيات خامات قماش البي في سي الكوري العازل للحرارة والمضاد للتمزق والإهتراء.
بالإضافة لتوفير نوعيات مظلات الخشب البلاستيكي والحديدي الخشابي لتظليل أماكن الجلوس بالحدائق.
نوفر أشكال مظلات الحدائق بالأشكال الهرمية والدائرية والمخروطية والقوسية فلدينا جميع الأشكال التى ترضي كل الأذواق.​​​*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول0553770074 www.alaktiar.com *
*مظلات وسواتر مؤسسة الاختيار الأول اسم مميز في عالم المظلات والسواتر على مدار سنوات طويلة ، هناجر ، قرميد ، خيام ، بيوت  شعر ، مظلات الرياض, تركيب مظلات وسواتر* لمتابعة جديد اعمال مؤسسة مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول اضغط هنا
*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول *
www.alaktiar.com
مظلات وسواتر جدة , مظلات سيارات الطائف , مظلات مكة , مظلات سيارات الرياض , سواتر الخرج , مظلات الدمام , مظلات المدينة , سواتر جدة
مظلات ينبع , مظلات الرياض , سواتر الطائف , سواتر مكة , سواتر ومظلات الرياض , مظلات وسواتر الرياض , مظلات الاحساء , سواتر الدمام
مظلات الخميس , سواتر ابها , مظلات جازان , مظلات نجران , مظلات المناطق الوسطى , الدلم , السليل , المزاحمية , القصيم , بريدة , الخرج , الرياض , التخصصي
مظلات وسواتر فلل , مظلات فلل , مظلات سيارات , مظلات حدائق , مظلات مسابح , مظلات متحركة , مظلات احواش , مظلات مداخل , مظلات قصور , مظلات الرياض , حي العليا، حي السليمانية، حي الملك عبد العزيز، حي الملك عبد الله، حي الورود، حي صلاح الدين، حي الواحة، حي الملك فهد، حي المرسلات، حي النزهة، حي المغرزات، حي المروج، حي المصيف، حي التعاون، حي الإزدهار , حي الربيع، حي الندى، حي الصحافة، حي النرجس، حي العارض، حي النفل، حي العقيق، حي الوادي، حي الغدير، حي الياسمين، حي الفلاح، حي بنبان، حي القيروان، حي حطين، حي الملقا , حي المعذر، حي المحمدية، حي الرحمانية، حي الرائد، حي النخيل الغربي، حي النخيل، حي أم الحمام الشرقي، حي أم الحمام , حي الدوبية، حي القرى، حي الصناعية، حي الوسيطاء، حي معكال، حي الفيصلية، حي منفوحة، حي المنصورة، حي اليمامة، حي سلام، حي جبرة، حي عتيقة، حي غبيراء، حي البطيحا، حي الخالدية، حي الديرة، حي الصالحية، حي العود، حي المرقب، حي منفوحة الجديدة , حي الدار البيضاء، حي طيبة، حي المنصورية , حي الرفيعة، حي الهدا، حي الشرقية، حي الناصرية، حي صياح، حي الوشام، حي النموذجية، حي المعذر، حي المؤتمرات، ، حي أم سليم، حي الشميسي، حي الجرادية، حي الفاخرية، حي عليشة , حي الحائر، حي الغنامية , النسيم الشرقي، النسيم الغربي، الريان، الروابي، المنار، السلام، النظيم، الندوة , خشم العان، حي الدفاع، حي المناخ، حي السلي، حي النور، حي الإسكان، حي الصناعية الجديدة، حي الجزيرة، حي السعادة، حي الفيحاء، حي هيت، حي البريه، حي المشاعل , حي جرير، حي الربوة، حي الزهراء، حي الصفا، حي الضباط، حي الملز، حي الوزارات، حي الفاروق، حي العمل، حي ثليم، حي المربع، حي الفوطة , حي الروضة، حي الرمال، حي المونسية، حي قرطبة، حي الجنادرية، حي القادسية، حي اليرموك، حي غرناطة، حي أشبيلية، حي الحمراء، حي المعيزلية، حي الخليج، حي الملك فيصل، حي القدس، حي النهضة، حي الأندلس , حي المهدية، حي عرقة، حي ظهرة لبن، حي الخزامى، حي السفارات ,هجرة وادي لبن، حي العريجاء، حي الدريهمية، حي العريجاء الوسطى، حي شبرا، حي السويدي الغربي، حي ظهرة البديعة، حي سلطانة، حي الزهرة، حي السويدي , حي أحد، حي عكاظ، حي الشفاء، حي المروة، حي بدر، حي المصانع، حي المنصورية، حي عريض , جرة وادي لبن، حي ظهرة نمار حي ديراب، حي نمار، حي الحزم, , مظلات وسواتر الرياض , مظلات سيارات الرياض , هناجر , مظلات شينكو , مظلات فلل , مظلات التخصصي , مظلات بافضل الاسعار , نتواجد في انحاء المملكة , مظلات وسواتر الرياض , سواتر الرياض , مظلات الرياض , سواتر ومظلات الرياض , هناجر الرياض , بيوت شعر , الرياض للمظلات والسواتر*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول | مظلات وسواترالرياض*
*الإختيار الأول- شركة مظلات,سواتر ومظلات,مظلات سيارات ...*
www.alakhttiar.com
مظلات وسواتر الرياض , مظلات الرياض , سواتر الرياض ,مظلات,سواتر,سواتر ومظلات الرياض, مظلات - مظلات, مظلات - مظلات المظلات -سواتر السواتر, مظلات - مظلات المظلات سواتر - مظلات سيارات الاختيارالاول-معرضناالرياض-شارع التخصصي, مظلات - سيارات - مظلات سيارات - انواع السواتر, سواتر - سواتر, سواتر مظلات هناجر قرميد, سواتر مظلات قراميد هناجربالصورشاهدو معارض مظلات سيارات وسواتر الاختيارالاول, سواتر مضلات هناجر, هناجر - سيارات - مظلات سيارات - انواع السواتر, هناجر مشاريع الاختيارالاول, هناجر ومظلات الاختيارمظلات الخيام-مظلات مدارس0500559613مظلات قماش الماني(alakhttiar1), مظلات وسواتر - سواتر ومظلات - مظلات - سواتر - هناهر - بيوت شعر - قرميد, مظلات وسواتر الاختيار(الظل الحديث(-فرع التخصصي ت/0114996351 ج/0500559613, مظلات,سواتر,هناجر,مظلات وسواتر,الرياض,جدة,الدمام,تبوك, المدينة,عسير,التخصصي ,..
_شركة_ الإختيار الأول-_شركة مظلات_,سواتر ومظلات,_مظلات_,السواتر والمظلات,_مظلات_ وسواتر ,الهناجر,قريمد,_مظلات_ سيارات, _مظلات_ مدارس...
*الاختيارالاول التظليل الحديث لتركيب مظلات السيارات واعمال السواتر بالرياض - جدة - الدمام - خميس مشيط - ابها - المدينة المنورة جوال/0500559613 تليفاكس/0114996351 ج/0535553929*
*مظلات وسواتر التخصصي الرياض | مظلات وسواتر*
sawater-sa.com
_مظلات_ وسواتر الرياض
*معارضنا المعتمدة* 
*الرئيسي: الرياض - شارع *التخصصي
*المعارض بالمدن الاخرى*
*جدة - الدمام - الاحساء - خميس مشيط*
*لدينا مندوبينا في المناطق التالية:.*
*# المناطق الوسطى: الخرج - القصيم - حائل **# المناطق الغربية : جدة - مكة المكرمة - المدينة المنورة - الطائف - ينب# المناطق الشرقية: الدمام - الخبر - الأحساء - القطيف - - الخفجي - الجبيل - حفر الباطن**# المناطق الشمالية: تبوك - الجوف - عرعر .**# المناطق الجنوبية: عسير - الباحة - نجران - جازان **#مناطق اخرى: ننفذ الاعمال في جميع المدن الاخرى شرط ان تتجاوز المساحه 100 متر مربع**وعدة مدن اخرى بالمملكة*
*ننفذ مشآريع المظلات والسواتر والهناجروالمستودعات*
*بجميع منآطق السعوديه*​  للإتصالات والإستفسارات
ج/0500559613 ج/0535553929 ج/0548682241 ت/0114996351
* شهادة تسجيل معتمدة من وزارة التجارة والاستثمار
سجل تجاري رقم 1010896134
المركز الرئيسي / شارع التخصصي
الاسم التجاري للفرع/مؤسسة مظلات الاختيار الاول للمقاولات - سواترالرياض-مظلات وسواترالتخصصي
للأستفسار تواصل معنا على الارقام التالية
تليفاكس \ 0114996351 
ج \ 0500559613
ج \ 0535553929
ج \ 0548682241*​[/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]​


----------



## معرض التخصصي (15 فبراير 2021)

*رد: شركة تركيب مظلات بالخرج 0553770074 توريد مشاريع مظلات بالخرج - مظلات مدارس وجامعات وكليات وساحات*

*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول - الاختيار الاول المظلات و السواتر*
alakhttiar1.com
_مظلات_ ممرات _مظلات_ مداخل فنادق برجولات خشبية للممرات 0500559613 _مظلات_ ممرات .... _مظلات_ و _سواتر_ الاختيار الاول نقدم افضل _المظلات_ و _السواتر_ و الهناجر كما نوفر القرميد
 *مظلات وسواتر الرياض – معرض التخصصي
mthlat-sa.com/
مظلات وسواتر الرياض – سواتر الرياض – مظلات الرياض- تركيب سواتر بالرياض – هناجر الرياض – تركيب مظلات الرياض – مظلات بالرياض – سواتر ومظلات الرياض*
*سواتر و مظلات الرياض
سواتر و مظلات الرياض معرض مظلات وسواترالتخصصي
www.sawatr.com/
سواتر و مظلات لتغطية المسابح و الفلل و الحواجز الارضية و الاخشاب البلاستيكية 0535553929 مظلات وسواتر الرياض خصوم 35 % مظلات سيارات , مظلات , اسعار مذهلة *سواتر و مظلات لتغطية المسابح و الفلل و الحواجز الارضية و الاخشاب البلاستيكية 0535553929 _مظلات وسواتر_ الرياض خصوم 35 % مظلات سيارات , مظلات , اسعار مذهلة ,
مظلات - مظلات الرياض - مظلات التخصصي - _مظلات وسواتر_ الرياض - سواتر جدة - سواتر الرياض - تركيب مظلات الرياض - مظلات سيارات - شركة سواتر - شركة مظلات - هناجر
 *مظلات وسواتر - مظلات وسواتر التخصصي*
*مظلات وسواتر الاختيارالاول التخصصي*
سواتر ومظلات الرياض مظلات الرياض sawatr.com , _مظلات وسواتر_ الاختيار الاول | _مظلات وسواتر_
شاهد المزيد
*خدمات مظلات وسواتر التخصصي* 
شركة مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول الظل الحديث التخصصي
*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول | مظلات وسواتر 0500559613*
alakhttiar1.com
*[FONT=&quot]الاختيارالدمام // مظلات الاختيارالخميس // مظلات الاختيارابها // مظلات الاختيار جيزان للتواصل جوال : [FONT=&quot]0500559613** [FONT=&quot]- 0114996351* 
مشاريع _مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول_ 0500559613. مشاريع مظلات الاختيار الاول بأفضل الأسعار تشييد مظلات الشد الإنشائي مظلات مميزة السعر
*مظلات وسواتر التخصصي الرياض | *
*sawater-sa.com*
_تخصصنا : تصنيع وتصميم وتشييد مظلات سيارات - مظلات مواقف حكوميه وخاصه - مظلات سيارات فلل 
مظلات سيارات قصور وجميع الاستخدامات من المظلات للسيارات والمركبات بمختلف احجامها بجوده عاليه 
وتوريد وتركيب كافة الاعمال المعدنيه من المظلات الحديدة في استخدمات متعدده
منها مظلات المستشفيات ومواقف الموظفين للوزارات والشركات والمدارس والجامعات بمواصفات عالية واسعار مثالية.
جميع انواع الاعمال بالصناعات المقاومه للحرارة وعوامل الجو الطبيعيه_
_مظلات_ وسواتر الرياض,مظلات وسواترالتخصصي
*سواتر و مظلات الرياض,*
*مظلات , سواتر , مظلات و سواتر الرياض , مظلات الرياض , سواتر الرياض,مظلات وسواتر الاختيارالاول,سواترالتخصصي,مظلات وسواتر*
مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول- الرياض-التخصصي-حي النخيل ت/0114996351 ج/ 0500559613
*مظلات سيارات وسواتر بالرياض* pvc و* سواتر* الرياض *مظلات سيارات*
*مظلات وسواتر - مظلات وسواتر التخصصي*
sawater-sa.com
تقدم _مظلات وسواتر_ افضل الاعمال _للمظلات والسواتر_ . _مظلات وسواتر_ الرياض 0500559613 , مظلات سيارات , خصومات مذهلة , اشكال جديدة , مظلات الرياض , مظلات فلل , سواتر
نهتم فى مؤسسة مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول بتوفير مظلات باحجام تتسع لاي عدد من المظلات تناسب المواقف للتظليل الكامل وحماية زجاج ومقاعد السيارات بالاضافة لتركيب مظلات سيارات الفلل والقصور ولاصحاب المنازل ومواقف الشركات وتظليل سيارات الطلبة والاساتذة بالجامعات والاطباء بالمستشفيات ومواقف المولات التجارية
ج/0500559613 ج/0535553929
تركيب مظلات تغطية الخزانات والتكييفات باسطح المنازل-تركيب مظلات العاب الاطفال بالحضانات وروض الاطفال.
توفر المظلة الحماية الكاملة للسيارة فلا تحتاج لكثرة الغسيل والتنظيف للتخلص من الغبار بالاضافة الى انها توفر الخصوصية عند تركيبها داخل الفلل والقصور والاماكن العامة.
تتفاوت اسعار مظلات السيارات حسب حجم السيارة او السيارات المطلوب تظليلها.
فوائد تظليل السيارات:
1-حماية الزجاج من اشعة الشمس فلا يصاب الزجاج بالسرطان بالاضافة الى حماية الديكورات الداخلية للسيارة و المقاعد خصوصا اذا كانت من الجلد من التعرض لاشعة الشمس المباشرة.
2-تجنب الاضرار الخطيرة التى قد تنجم نتيجة ارتفاع درجة حرارة الموتور بفعل حرارة الشمس مما يساعد على طول العمر الافتراضي للموتور .
3-تظليل السيارة بشكل جيد خاصة فى فصل الصيف يجعل التكييف يعمل بشكل اكثر كفاءة.
4-تجنب تغير لون سيارتك الذى يذهب ويتعرض للبهتان نتيجة وقوف السيارة مدة طويلة فى الشمس بدون تظليل.
*شركة سواتر ومظلات الاختيار الاول لتركيب مشاريع مظلات - السواتر - الهناجر - القرميد - البيوت الشعر - المستودعات- *
*ج/0500559613 ج/0535553929 ج/0548682241 ت/0114996351*
*تقدم ارقي واجمل انواع المظلات والسواتروالهناجر وانشاء المستودعات العامة كما نقوم بتوريد وتصميم وتنفيذ جميع انواع المظلات والسواترللمشاريع العامة الحكومية والخاصة بالشركات والفلل والقصور ومن اولويتنا :-*
*مظلات السيارات - مظلات المسابح -مظلات المدارس - مظلات  الساحات - هناجر حديد - سواتر شرائح- سواتر مجدول - سواتر اقمشه - سواتر جدارية - شبوك زراعيه - وتشييد جميع انواع المظلات والسواتر الخشبيه (فيمكو) بجوده عاليه*
*وتوريد وتركيب كافة الاعمال المعدنيه والمظلات وتغطيتها بالقماش pvc او بالصاج المعرج مع العازل ساندوتش بانل وكافة انواع الهناجر ويتم وصل القماش بماكينة خاصة لاجراء اللحام الحراري ( الكبس الحراري ) للقماش pvc المقاومه للحرارة وعوامل الجو الطبيعيه ..*
*مظلات سيارات متطورة وذات مواصفات عالية.*
*مظلات سيارات معلقة بدون أعمدة من الأمام لسهولة التوقف والحركة.*
*مظلات سيارات ذات أشكال جديدة ورائعة, منها الهرمي ومنها المقوسة وغيرها.*
*مظلات للسيارات بكافة أشكالها وأحجامها.*
*مظلات سيارات من قماش البولي إثلين Polyethylene shade net covers*
*مظلات سيارات من قماش بي في سي PVC, PVDF covers*
*مظلات وسواتر شركة الاختيار الاول التخصصي*
*مظلات وسواتر شركة الاختيار الاول نقدم أفضل أنواع المظلات من خلال خبراء ومتخصصون في تركيب المظلاتوالسواتر والهناجر بمستوى جودة عالي للشركات والمصانع والبنوك ومواقف السيارات والمستشفيات باستخدام أفضل وأحدث التقنيات وأفضل الخامات نحن متخصصون في مجال الإنشاء والدراسات الهندسية*
*سواتر ومظلات شركة الاختيار الاول السعودية توفر أفضل المواصفات في المظلات من أجل تقديم خدمة أفضل تحوز على رضاكم:*
*- مظلات عازلة للحرارة من أفضل المواد العازلة للحرارة لحماية السيارات من الحرارة المرتفعة للشمس*
*- شكل جذاب ومميز يتناسب مع طبيعة المكان*
*- الهيكل الحديدي مطلي بمواد عازلة لحمايته من الصدأ والتأكل*
*- عمل المظلات بطرق فنية لاستيعاب أكبر عدد من السيارات*
*نقدم في مظلات وسواتر شركة الاختيار الاول أفضل أنواع المظلات والسواتر المصنعة من أجود الخامات للتناسب مع جو المملكة ودرجات الحرارة الشديدة والمحافظة على السيارات خلال فترة تواجدها* 
*نتشرف بوجود افضل كادر فني ومهندسون ومشرفوت متخصصون فى تركيبات وتنفيذ مشاريع المظلات والسواتر وجميع اعمال الحدادة.
يتوفر لدينا مجال تنفيذ وتركيب:
سواتر حديد-افضل انواع المظلات للسيارات-مظلات مدارس-مظلات مداخل البيت-مظلات الشد الانشائي-مظلات مساجد-سواتر خشبية-سواتر شينكو-مظلات شينكو-قرميد معدني-مظلات قماش-مظلات متحركة-مظلات بلاستيك-مظلات هرمية.*
*مظلات سيارات من الاختيارالاول 0114996351 اسعار مخفضه 80 ريال للمتر ضمان 10 سنوات سواترالاختيارالاول-*
مظلات مداخل الفلل-تركيب مظلات خارجية للحدائق-مظلات مداخل فلل خارجية وفنادق-تركيب المظلات للمداخل-أجدد اشكال مظلات منازل
مظلات مداخل الفلل والمنازل و الفنادق والشركات متوفرة لدي مؤسسة الأختيار الاول بأشكال جمالية مميزة.نوفر فى مؤسسة مظلات الرياض-نقوم بتركيب مظلات مداخل فلل وبيوت و منشأت تجارية وسكنية .تمنح مظلات المداخل شكل جمالي للمكان كما انها تساعد على ملء فراغات المداخل.
ج/0500559613 
ج/0535553929​


​ نعتمد أحدث أشكال مظلات خشبية للمداخل حيث يعتبر الخشب بنوعيه الطبيعي والمعالج من العناصر الرئيسية فى تصنيع مظلات المداخل فالخشب يجعل المنزل يظهر فى حجم أكبر.
لا ينبغي عليك عزيزى العميل اهمال المدخل الرئيسي لمنزلك او فلتك فهو واجهتك امام الضيوف وهو جزء رئيسى من تصميم المنزل لذا احرص على تجميله بمظلة راقية جميلة تزينه وتمنع دخول الشمس عن المنزل فى نفس الوقت.
مظلات الممرات الخشبية فى حدائق المنازل:
نقوم بتركيب المظلات الخشبية بحيث تشكل ممر جميل للحدائق المنزلية.
مظلات بلاستيك للمداخل:
نقوم بتركيب مظلات بلاستيك لمداخل المنازل والفلل تسمح بمرور الضوء النهاري للمنزل.
مظلات اشرعة بي في سي:
نقوم بتركيب مظلات شراعية قماشية انيقة بالوان تتناسب مع الوان دهانات المنازل.
مظلات مداخل لكسان:
نوفر مظلات مداخل من اللكسان بالوان وتغطيات مختلفة شفافة و قاتمة حسب الطلب.
مظلات مثبتة فى الحائط:
نقوم بتركيب المظلات الثابتة لواجهات المنازل.
مواصفات مظلات مداخل الفلل و المنازل:
1-حجب أشعة الشمس الحارقة فى الصيف.
2-إمكانية التزيين بالزهور والنباتات و الإضاءات.
3-عزل الأتربة والغبار عن المنزل او الفلة.
4-سهولة التنظيف والتلميع وعدم التعرض للتأكل.
مظلات مداخل الفلل
يتم تركيب مظلات المداخل للفلل ومظلات سيارات بالمداخل فى مؤسسة الأختيار الاول فى وقت قياسي و بأشكال تتناسب مع واجهات المنازل والفلل.
مظلات خارجية للحدائق
متخصصون فى تركيب مظلات جلسات خارجية للحدائق من أجود نوعيات خامات قماش البي في سي الكوري العازل للحرارة والمضاد للتمزق والإهتراء.
بالإضافة لتوفير نوعيات مظلات الخشب البلاستيكي والحديدي الخشابي لتظليل أماكن الجلوس بالحدائق.
نوفر أشكال مظلات الحدائق بالأشكال الهرمية والدائرية والمخروطية والقوسية فلدينا جميع الأشكال التى ترضي كل الأذواق.
مظلات مداخل الفلل















نعتمد أحدث أشكال مظلات خشبية للمداخل حيث يعتبر الخشب بنوعيه الطبيعي والمعالج من العناصر الرئيسية فى تصنيع مظلات المداخل فالخشب يجعل المنزل يظهر فى حجم أكبر.​



لا ينبغي عليك عزيزى العميل اهمال المدخل الرئيسي لمنزلك او فلتك فهو واجهتك امام الضيوف 
وهو جزء رئيسى من تصميم المنزل لذا احرص على تجميله بمظلة راقية جميلة تزينه وتمنع دخول الشمس عن المنزل فى نفس الوقت.​



مظلات الممرات الخشبية فى حدائق المنازل:
نقوم بتركيب المظلات الخشبية بحيث تشكل ممر جميل للحدائق المنزلية.​



مظلات بلاستيك للمداخل:
نقوم بتركيب مظلات بلاستيك لمداخل المنازل والفلل تسمح بمرور الضوء النهاري للمنزل.





مظلات اشرعة بي في سي:
نقوم بتركيب مظلات شراعية قماشية انيقة بالوان تتناسب مع الوان دهانات المنازل.​



مظلات مداخل لكسان:
نوفر مظلات مداخل من اللكسان بالوان وتغطيات مختلفة شفافة و قاتمة حسب الطلب.
مظلات مثبتة فى الحائط:
نقوم بتركيب المظلات الثابتة لواجهات المنازل.​





مظلات مداخل فلل وقصور _*مظلات مداخل الفلل الرياض*_​



مواصفات مظلات مداخل الفلل و المنازل:
1-حجب أشعة الشمس الحارقة فى الصيف.
2-إمكانية التزيين بالزهور والنباتات و الإضاءات.
3-عزل الأتربة والغبار عن المنزل او الفلة.
4-سهولة التنظيف والتلميع وعدم التعرض للتأكل.
يتم تركيب مظلات المداخل للفلل ومظلات سيارات بالمداخل فى مؤسسة الأختيار الاول فى وقت قياسي و بأشكال تتناسب مع واجهات المنازل والفلل.​











مظلات خارجية للحدائق





متخصصون فى تركيب مظلات جلسات خارجية للحدائق من أجود نوعيات خامات قماش البي في سي الكوري العازل للحرارة والمضاد للتمزق والإهتراء.
بالإضافة لتوفير نوعيات مظلات الخشب البلاستيكي والحديدي الخشابي لتظليل أماكن الجلوس بالحدائق.
نوفر أشكال مظلات الحدائق بالأشكال الهرمية والدائرية والمخروطية والقوسية فلدينا جميع الأشكال التى ترضي كل الأذواق.​​​*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول0553770074 www.alaktiar.com *
*مظلات وسواتر مؤسسة الاختيار الأول اسم مميز في عالم المظلات والسواتر على مدار سنوات طويلة ، هناجر ، قرميد ، خيام ، بيوت شعر ، مظلات الرياض, تركيب مظلات وسواتر* لمتابعة جديد اعمال مؤسسة مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول اضغط هنا
*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول *
www.alaktiar.com
مظلات وسواتر جدة , مظلات سيارات الطائف , مظلات مكة , مظلات سيارات الرياض , سواتر الخرج , مظلات الدمام , مظلات المدينة , سواتر جدة
مظلات ينبع , مظلات الرياض , سواتر الطائف , سواتر مكة , سواتر ومظلات الرياض , مظلات وسواتر الرياض , مظلات الاحساء , سواتر الدمام
مظلات الخميس , سواتر ابها , مظلات جازان , مظلات نجران , مظلات المناطق الوسطى , الدلم , السليل , المزاحمية , القصيم , بريدة , الخرج , الرياض , التخصصي
مظلات وسواتر فلل , مظلات فلل , مظلات سيارات , مظلات حدائق , مظلات مسابح , مظلات متحركة , مظلات احواش , مظلات مداخل , مظلات قصور , مظلات الرياض , حي العليا، حي السليمانية، حي الملك عبد العزيز، حي الملك عبد الله، حي الورود، حي صلاح الدين، حي الواحة، حي الملك فهد، حي المرسلات، حي النزهة، حي المغرزات، حي المروج، حي المصيف، حي التعاون، حي الإزدهار , حي الربيع، حي الندى، حي الصحافة، حي النرجس، حي العارض، حي النفل، حي العقيق، حي الوادي، حي الغدير، حي الياسمين، حي الفلاح، حي بنبان، حي القيروان، حي حطين، حي الملقا , حي المعذر، حي المحمدية، حي الرحمانية، حي الرائد، حي النخيل الغربي، حي النخيل، حي أم الحمام الشرقي، حي أم الحمام , حي الدوبية، حي القرى، حي الصناعية، حي الوسيطاء، حي معكال، حي الفيصلية، حي منفوحة، حي المنصورة، حي اليمامة، حي سلام، حي جبرة، حي عتيقة، حي غبيراء، حي البطيحا، حي الخالدية، حي الديرة، حي الصالحية، حي العود، حي المرقب، حي منفوحة الجديدة , حي الدار البيضاء، حي طيبة، حي المنصورية , حي الرفيعة، حي الهدا، حي الشرقية، حي الناصرية، حي صياح، حي الوشام، حي النموذجية، حي المعذر، حي المؤتمرات، ، حي أم سليم، حي الشميسي، حي الجرادية، حي الفاخرية، حي عليشة , حي الحائر، حي الغنامية , النسيم الشرقي، النسيم الغربي، الريان، الروابي، المنار، السلام، النظيم، الندوة , خشم العان، حي الدفاع، حي المناخ، حي السلي، حي النور، حي الإسكان، حي الصناعية الجديدة، حي الجزيرة، حي السعادة، حي الفيحاء، حي هيت، حي البريه، حي المشاعل , حي جرير، حي الربوة، حي الزهراء، حي الصفا، حي الضباط، حي الملز، حي الوزارات، حي الفاروق، حي العمل، حي ثليم، حي المربع، حي الفوطة , حي الروضة، حي الرمال، حي المونسية، حي قرطبة، حي الجنادرية، حي القادسية، حي اليرموك، حي غرناطة، حي أشبيلية، حي الحمراء، حي المعيزلية، حي الخليج، حي الملك فيصل، حي القدس، حي النهضة، حي الأندلس , حي المهدية، حي عرقة، حي ظهرة لبن، حي الخزامى، حي السفارات ,هجرة وادي لبن، حي العريجاء، حي الدريهمية، حي العريجاء الوسطى، حي شبرا، حي السويدي الغربي، حي ظهرة البديعة، حي سلطانة، حي الزهرة، حي السويدي , حي أحد، حي عكاظ، حي الشفاء، حي المروة، حي بدر، حي المصانع، حي المنصورية، حي عريض , جرة وادي لبن، حي ظهرة نمار حي ديراب، حي نمار، حي الحزم, , مظلات وسواتر الرياض , مظلات سيارات الرياض , هناجر , مظلات شينكو , مظلات فلل , مظلات التخصصي , مظلات بافضل الاسعار , نتواجد في انحاء المملكة , مظلات وسواتر الرياض , سواتر الرياض , مظلات الرياض , سواتر ومظلات الرياض , هناجر الرياض , بيوت شعر , الرياض للمظلات والسواتر*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول | مظلات وسواترالرياض*
*الإختيار الأول- شركة مظلات,سواتر ومظلات,مظلات سيارات ...*
www.alakhttiar.com
مظلات وسواتر الرياض , مظلات الرياض , سواتر الرياض ,مظلات,سواتر,سواتر ومظلات الرياض, مظلات - مظلات, مظلات - مظلات المظلات -سواتر السواتر, مظلات - مظلات المظلات سواتر - مظلات سيارات الاختيارالاول-معرضناالرياض-شارع التخصصي, مظلات -  سيارات - مظلات سيارات - انواع السواتر, سواتر - سواتر, سواتر مظلات هناجر قرميد, سواتر مظلات قراميد هناجربالصورشاهدو معارض مظلات سيارات وسواتر الاختيارالاول, سواتر مضلات هناجر, هناجر - سيارات - مظلات سيارات - انواع السواتر, هناجر مشاريع الاختيارالاول, هناجر ومظلات الاختيارمظلات الخيام-مظلات مدارس0500559613مظلات قماش الماني(alakhttiar1), مظلات وسواتر - سواتر ومظلات - مظلات - سواتر - هناهر - بيوت شعر - قرميد, مظلات وسواتر الاختيار(الظل الحديث(-فرع التخصصي ت/0114996351 ج/0500559613, مظلات,سواتر,هناجر,مظلات وسواتر,الرياض,جدة,الدمام,تبوك, المدينة,عسير,التخصصي ,..
_شركة_ الإختيار الأول-_شركة مظلات_,سواتر ومظلات,_مظلات_,السواتر والمظلات,_مظلات_ وسواتر ,الهناجر,قريمد,_مظلات_ سيارات, _مظلات_ مدارس...
*الاختيارالاول التظليل الحديث لتركيب مظلات السيارات واعمال السواتر بالرياض - جدة - الدمام - خميس مشيط - ابها - المدينة المنورة جوال/0500559613 تليفاكس/0114996351 ج/0535553929*
*مظلات وسواتر التخصصي الرياض | مظلات وسواتر*
sawater-sa.com
_مظلات_ وسواتر الرياض
*معارضنا المعتمدة* 
*الرئيسي: الرياض - شارع *التخصصي
*المعارض بالمدن الاخرى*
*جدة - الدمام - الاحساء - خميس مشيط*
*لدينا مندوبينا في المناطق التالية:.*
*# المناطق الوسطى: الخرج - القصيم - حائل **# المناطق الغربية : جدة - مكة المكرمة - المدينة المنورة - الطائف - ينب# المناطق الشرقية: الدمام - الخبر - الأحساء - القطيف - - الخفجي - الجبيل - حفر الباطن**# المناطق الشمالية: تبوك - الجوف - عرعر .**# المناطق الجنوبية: عسير - الباحة - نجران - جازان **#مناطق اخرى: ننفذ الاعمال في جميع المدن الاخرى شرط ان تتجاوز المساحه 100 متر مربع**وعدة مدن اخرى بالمملكة*
*ننفذ مشآريع المظلات والسواتر والهناجروالمستودعات*
*بجميع منآطق السعوديه*​  للإتصالات والإستفسارات
ج/0500559613 ج/0535553929 ج/0548682241 ت/0114996351
* شهادة تسجيل معتمدة من وزارة التجارة والاستثمار
سجل تجاري رقم 1010896134
المركز الرئيسي / شارع التخصصي
الاسم التجاري للفرع/مؤسسة مظلات الاختيار الاول للمقاولات - سواترالرياض-مظلات وسواترالتخصصي
للأستفسار تواصل معنا على الارقام التالية
تليفاكس \ 0114996351 
ج \ 0500559613
ج \ 0535553929
ج \ 0548682241*​[/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]​


----------



## معرض التخصصي (17 فبراير 2021)

*رد: شركة تركيب مظلات بالخرج 0553770074 توريد مشاريع مظلات بالخرج - مظلات مدارس وجامعات وكليات وساحات*

*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول - الاختيار الاول المظلات و السواتر*
alakhttiar1.com
_مظلات_ ممرات _مظلات_ مداخل فنادق برجولات خشبية للممرات 0500559613 _مظلات_ ممرات .... _مظلات_ و _سواتر_ الاختيار الاول نقدم افضل _المظلات_ و _السواتر_ و الهناجر كما نوفر القرميد
 *مظلات وسواتر الرياض – معرض التخصصي
mthlat-sa.com/
مظلات وسواتر الرياض – سواتر الرياض – مظلات الرياض- تركيب سواتر بالرياض – هناجر الرياض – تركيب مظلات الرياض – مظلات بالرياض – سواتر ومظلات الرياض*
*سواتر و مظلات الرياض
سواتر و مظلات الرياض معرض مظلات وسواترالتخصصي
www.sawatr.com/
سواتر و مظلات لتغطية المسابح و الفلل و الحواجز الارضية و الاخشاب البلاستيكية 0535553929 مظلات وسواتر الرياض خصوم 35 % مظلات سيارات , مظلات , اسعار مذهلة *سواتر و مظلات لتغطية المسابح و الفلل و الحواجز الارضية و الاخشاب البلاستيكية 0535553929 _مظلات وسواتر_ الرياض خصوم 35 % مظلات سيارات , مظلات , اسعار مذهلة ,
مظلات - مظلات الرياض - مظلات التخصصي - _مظلات وسواتر_ الرياض - سواتر جدة - سواتر الرياض - تركيب مظلات الرياض - مظلات سيارات - شركة سواتر - شركة مظلات - هناجر
 *مظلات وسواتر - مظلات وسواتر التخصصي*
*مظلات وسواتر الاختيارالاول التخصصي*
سواتر ومظلات الرياض مظلات الرياض sawatr.com , _مظلات وسواتر_ الاختيار الاول | _مظلات وسواتر_
شاهد المزيد
*خدمات مظلات وسواتر التخصصي* 
شركة مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول الظل الحديث التخصصي
*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول | مظلات وسواتر 0500559613*
alakhttiar1.com
*[FONT=&quot]الاختيارالدمام // مظلات الاختيارالخميس // مظلات الاختيارابها // مظلات الاختيار جيزان للتواصل جوال : [FONT=&quot]0500559613** [FONT=&quot]- 0114996351* 
مشاريع _مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول_ 0500559613. مشاريع مظلات الاختيار الاول بأفضل الأسعار تشييد مظلات الشد الإنشائي مظلات مميزة السعر
*مظلات وسواتر التخصصي الرياض | *
*sawater-sa.com*
_تخصصنا : تصنيع وتصميم وتشييد مظلات سيارات - مظلات مواقف حكوميه وخاصه - مظلات سيارات فلل 
مظلات سيارات قصور وجميع الاستخدامات من المظلات للسيارات والمركبات بمختلف احجامها بجوده عاليه 
وتوريد وتركيب كافة الاعمال المعدنيه من المظلات الحديدة في استخدمات متعدده
منها مظلات المستشفيات ومواقف الموظفين للوزارات والشركات والمدارس والجامعات بمواصفات عالية واسعار مثالية.
جميع انواع الاعمال بالصناعات المقاومه للحرارة وعوامل الجو الطبيعيه_
_مظلات_ وسواتر الرياض,مظلات وسواترالتخصصي
*سواتر و مظلات الرياض,*
*مظلات , سواتر , مظلات و سواتر الرياض , مظلات الرياض , سواتر الرياض,مظلات وسواتر الاختيارالاول,سواترالتخصصي,مظلات وسواتر*
مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول- الرياض-التخصصي-حي النخيل ت/0114996351 ج/ 0500559613
*مظلات سيارات وسواتر بالرياض* pvc و* سواتر* الرياض *مظلات سيارات*
*مظلات وسواتر - مظلات وسواتر التخصصي*
sawater-sa.com
تقدم _مظلات وسواتر_ افضل الاعمال _للمظلات والسواتر_ . _مظلات وسواتر_ الرياض 0500559613 , مظلات سيارات , خصومات مذهلة , اشكال جديدة , مظلات الرياض , مظلات فلل , سواتر
نهتم فى مؤسسة مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول بتوفير مظلات باحجام تتسع لاي عدد من المظلات تناسب المواقف للتظليل الكامل وحماية زجاج ومقاعد السيارات بالاضافة لتركيب مظلات سيارات الفلل والقصور ولاصحاب المنازل ومواقف الشركات وتظليل سيارات الطلبة والاساتذة بالجامعات والاطباء بالمستشفيات ومواقف المولات التجارية
ج/0500559613 ج/0535553929
تركيب مظلات تغطية الخزانات والتكييفات باسطح المنازل-تركيب مظلات العاب الاطفال بالحضانات وروض الاطفال.
توفر المظلة الحماية الكاملة للسيارة فلا تحتاج لكثرة الغسيل والتنظيف للتخلص من الغبار بالاضافة الى انها توفر الخصوصية عند تركيبها داخل الفلل والقصور والاماكن العامة.
تتفاوت اسعار مظلات السيارات حسب حجم السيارة او السيارات المطلوب تظليلها.
فوائد تظليل السيارات:
1-حماية الزجاج من اشعة الشمس فلا يصاب الزجاج بالسرطان بالاضافة الى حماية الديكورات الداخلية للسيارة و المقاعد خصوصا اذا كانت من الجلد من التعرض لاشعة الشمس المباشرة.
2-تجنب الاضرار الخطيرة التى قد تنجم نتيجة ارتفاع درجة حرارة الموتور بفعل حرارة الشمس مما يساعد على طول العمر الافتراضي للموتور .
3-تظليل السيارة بشكل جيد خاصة فى فصل الصيف يجعل التكييف يعمل بشكل اكثر كفاءة.
4-تجنب تغير لون سيارتك الذى يذهب ويتعرض للبهتان نتيجة وقوف السيارة مدة طويلة فى الشمس بدون تظليل.
*شركة سواتر ومظلات الاختيار الاول لتركيب مشاريع مظلات - السواتر - الهناجر - القرميد - البيوت الشعر - المستودعات- *
*ج/0500559613 ج/0535553929 ج/0548682241 ت/0114996351*
*تقدم ارقي واجمل انواع المظلات والسواتروالهناجر وانشاء المستودعات العامة كما نقوم بتوريد وتصميم وتنفيذ جميع انواع المظلات والسواترللمشاريع العامة الحكومية والخاصة بالشركات والفلل والقصور ومن اولويتنا :-*
*مظلات السيارات - مظلات المسابح -مظلات المدارس - مظلات  الساحات - هناجر حديد - سواتر شرائح- سواتر مجدول - سواتر اقمشه - سواتر جدارية - شبوك زراعيه - وتشييد جميع انواع المظلات والسواتر الخشبيه (فيمكو) بجوده عاليه*
*وتوريد وتركيب كافة الاعمال المعدنيه والمظلات وتغطيتها بالقماش pvc او بالصاج المعرج مع العازل ساندوتش بانل وكافة انواع الهناجر ويتم وصل القماش بماكينة خاصة لاجراء اللحام الحراري ( الكبس الحراري ) للقماش pvc المقاومه للحرارة وعوامل الجو الطبيعيه ..*
*مظلات سيارات متطورة وذات مواصفات عالية.*
*مظلات سيارات معلقة بدون أعمدة من الأمام لسهولة التوقف والحركة.*
*مظلات سيارات ذات أشكال جديدة ورائعة, منها الهرمي ومنها المقوسة وغيرها.*
*مظلات للسيارات بكافة أشكالها وأحجامها.*
*مظلات سيارات من قماش البولي إثلين Polyethylene shade net covers*
*مظلات سيارات من قماش بي في سي PVC, PVDF covers*
*مظلات وسواتر شركة الاختيار الاول التخصصي*
*مظلات وسواتر شركة الاختيار الاول نقدم أفضل أنواع المظلات من خلال خبراء ومتخصصون في تركيب المظلاتوالسواتر والهناجر بمستوى جودة عالي للشركات والمصانع والبنوك ومواقف السيارات والمستشفيات باستخدام أفضل وأحدث التقنيات وأفضل الخامات نحن متخصصون في مجال الإنشاء والدراسات الهندسية*
*سواتر ومظلات شركة الاختيار الاول السعودية توفر أفضل المواصفات في المظلات من أجل تقديم خدمة أفضل تحوز على رضاكم:*
*- مظلات عازلة للحرارة من أفضل المواد العازلة للحرارة لحماية السيارات من الحرارة المرتفعة للشمس*
*- شكل جذاب ومميز يتناسب مع طبيعة المكان*
*- الهيكل الحديدي مطلي بمواد عازلة لحمايته من الصدأ والتأكل*
*- عمل المظلات بطرق فنية لاستيعاب أكبر عدد من السيارات*
*نقدم في مظلات وسواتر شركة الاختيار الاول أفضل أنواع المظلات والسواتر المصنعة من أجود الخامات للتناسب مع جو المملكة ودرجات الحرارة الشديدة والمحافظة على السيارات خلال فترة تواجدها* 
*نتشرف بوجود افضل كادر فني ومهندسون ومشرفوت متخصصون فى تركيبات وتنفيذ مشاريع المظلات والسواتر وجميع اعمال الحدادة.
يتوفر لدينا مجال تنفيذ وتركيب:
سواتر حديد-افضل انواع المظلات للسيارات-مظلات مدارس-مظلات مداخل البيت-مظلات الشد الانشائي-مظلات مساجد-سواتر خشبية-سواتر شينكو-مظلات شينكو-قرميد معدني-مظلات قماش-مظلات متحركة-مظلات بلاستيك-مظلات هرمية.*
*مظلات سيارات من الاختيارالاول 0114996351 اسعار مخفضه 80 ريال للمتر ضمان 10 سنوات سواترالاختيارالاول-*
مظلات مداخل الفلل-تركيب مظلات خارجية للحدائق-مظلات مداخل فلل خارجية وفنادق-تركيب المظلات للمداخل-أجدد اشكال مظلات منازل
مظلات مداخل الفلل والمنازل و الفنادق والشركات متوفرة لدي مؤسسة الأختيار الاول بأشكال جمالية مميزة.نوفر فى مؤسسة مظلات الرياض-نقوم بتركيب مظلات مداخل فلل وبيوت و منشأت تجارية وسكنية .تمنح مظلات المداخل شكل جمالي للمكان كما انها تساعد على ملء فراغات المداخل.
ج/0500559613 
ج/0535553929​


​ نعتمد أحدث أشكال مظلات خشبية للمداخل حيث يعتبر الخشب بنوعيه الطبيعي والمعالج من العناصر الرئيسية فى تصنيع مظلات المداخل فالخشب يجعل المنزل يظهر فى حجم أكبر.
لا ينبغي عليك عزيزى العميل اهمال المدخل الرئيسي لمنزلك او فلتك فهو واجهتك امام الضيوف وهو جزء رئيسى من تصميم المنزل لذا احرص على تجميله بمظلة راقية جميلة تزينه وتمنع دخول الشمس عن المنزل فى نفس الوقت.
مظلات الممرات الخشبية فى حدائق المنازل:
نقوم بتركيب المظلات الخشبية بحيث تشكل ممر جميل للحدائق المنزلية.
مظلات بلاستيك للمداخل:
نقوم بتركيب مظلات بلاستيك لمداخل المنازل والفلل تسمح بمرور الضوء النهاري للمنزل.
مظلات اشرعة بي في سي:
نقوم بتركيب مظلات شراعية قماشية انيقة بالوان تتناسب مع الوان دهانات المنازل.
مظلات مداخل لكسان:
نوفر مظلات مداخل من اللكسان بالوان وتغطيات مختلفة شفافة و قاتمة حسب الطلب.
مظلات مثبتة فى الحائط:
نقوم بتركيب المظلات الثابتة لواجهات المنازل.
مواصفات مظلات مداخل الفلل و المنازل:
1-حجب أشعة الشمس الحارقة فى الصيف.
2-إمكانية التزيين بالزهور والنباتات و الإضاءات.
3-عزل الأتربة والغبار عن المنزل او الفلة.
4-سهولة التنظيف والتلميع وعدم التعرض للتأكل.
مظلات مداخل الفلل
يتم تركيب مظلات المداخل للفلل ومظلات سيارات بالمداخل فى مؤسسة الأختيار الاول فى وقت قياسي و بأشكال تتناسب مع واجهات المنازل والفلل.
مظلات خارجية للحدائق
متخصصون فى تركيب مظلات جلسات خارجية للحدائق من أجود نوعيات خامات قماش البي في سي الكوري العازل للحرارة والمضاد للتمزق والإهتراء.
بالإضافة لتوفير نوعيات مظلات الخشب البلاستيكي والحديدي الخشابي لتظليل أماكن الجلوس بالحدائق.
نوفر أشكال مظلات الحدائق بالأشكال الهرمية والدائرية والمخروطية والقوسية فلدينا جميع الأشكال التى ترضي كل الأذواق.
مظلات مداخل الفلل















نعتمد أحدث أشكال مظلات خشبية للمداخل حيث يعتبر الخشب بنوعيه الطبيعي والمعالج من العناصر الرئيسية فى تصنيع مظلات المداخل فالخشب يجعل المنزل يظهر فى حجم أكبر.​



لا ينبغي عليك عزيزى العميل اهمال المدخل الرئيسي لمنزلك او فلتك فهو واجهتك امام الضيوف 
وهو جزء رئيسى من تصميم المنزل لذا احرص على تجميله بمظلة راقية جميلة تزينه وتمنع دخول الشمس عن المنزل فى نفس الوقت.​



مظلات الممرات الخشبية فى حدائق المنازل:
نقوم بتركيب المظلات الخشبية بحيث تشكل ممر جميل للحدائق المنزلية.​



مظلات بلاستيك للمداخل:
نقوم بتركيب مظلات بلاستيك لمداخل المنازل والفلل تسمح بمرور الضوء النهاري للمنزل.





مظلات اشرعة بي في سي:
نقوم بتركيب مظلات شراعية قماشية انيقة بالوان تتناسب مع الوان دهانات المنازل.​



مظلات مداخل لكسان:
نوفر مظلات مداخل من اللكسان بالوان وتغطيات مختلفة شفافة و قاتمة حسب الطلب.
مظلات مثبتة فى الحائط:
نقوم بتركيب المظلات الثابتة لواجهات المنازل.​





مظلات مداخل فلل وقصور _*مظلات مداخل الفلل الرياض*_​



مواصفات مظلات مداخل الفلل و المنازل:
1-حجب أشعة الشمس الحارقة فى الصيف.
2-إمكانية التزيين بالزهور والنباتات و الإضاءات.
3-عزل الأتربة والغبار عن المنزل او الفلة.
4-سهولة التنظيف والتلميع وعدم التعرض للتأكل.
يتم تركيب مظلات المداخل للفلل ومظلات سيارات بالمداخل فى مؤسسة الأختيار الاول فى وقت قياسي و بأشكال تتناسب مع واجهات المنازل والفلل.​











مظلات خارجية للحدائق





متخصصون فى تركيب مظلات جلسات خارجية للحدائق من أجود نوعيات خامات قماش البي في سي الكوري العازل للحرارة والمضاد للتمزق والإهتراء.
بالإضافة لتوفير نوعيات مظلات الخشب البلاستيكي والحديدي الخشابي لتظليل أماكن الجلوس بالحدائق.
نوفر أشكال مظلات الحدائق بالأشكال الهرمية والدائرية والمخروطية والقوسية فلدينا جميع الأشكال التى ترضي كل الأذواق.​​​*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول0553770074 www.alaktiar.com *
*مظلات وسواتر مؤسسة الاختيار الأول اسم مميز في عالم المظلات والسواتر على مدار سنوات طويلة ، هناجر ، قرميد ، خيام ، بيوت شعر ، مظلات الرياض, تركيب مظلات وسواتر* لمتابعة جديد اعمال مؤسسة مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول اضغط هنا
*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول *
www.alaktiar.com
مظلات وسواتر جدة , مظلات سيارات الطائف , مظلات مكة , مظلات سيارات الرياض , سواتر الخرج , مظلات الدمام , مظلات المدينة , سواتر جدة
مظلات ينبع , مظلات الرياض , سواتر الطائف , سواتر مكة , سواتر ومظلات الرياض , مظلات وسواتر الرياض , مظلات الاحساء , سواتر الدمام
مظلات الخميس , سواتر ابها , مظلات جازان , مظلات نجران , مظلات المناطق الوسطى , الدلم , السليل , المزاحمية , القصيم , بريدة , الخرج , الرياض , التخصصي
مظلات وسواتر فلل , مظلات فلل , مظلات سيارات , مظلات حدائق , مظلات مسابح , مظلات متحركة , مظلات احواش , مظلات مداخل , مظلات قصور , مظلات الرياض , حي العليا، حي السليمانية، حي الملك عبد العزيز، حي الملك عبد الله، حي الورود، حي صلاح الدين، حي الواحة، حي الملك فهد، حي المرسلات، حي النزهة، حي المغرزات، حي المروج، حي المصيف، حي التعاون، حي الإزدهار , حي الربيع، حي الندى، حي الصحافة، حي النرجس، حي العارض، حي النفل، حي العقيق، حي الوادي، حي الغدير، حي الياسمين، حي الفلاح، حي بنبان، حي القيروان، حي حطين، حي الملقا , حي المعذر، حي المحمدية، حي الرحمانية، حي الرائد، حي النخيل الغربي، حي النخيل، حي أم الحمام الشرقي، حي أم الحمام , حي الدوبية، حي القرى، حي الصناعية، حي الوسيطاء، حي معكال، حي الفيصلية، حي منفوحة، حي المنصورة، حي اليمامة، حي سلام، حي جبرة، حي عتيقة، حي غبيراء، حي البطيحا، حي الخالدية، حي الديرة، حي الصالحية، حي العود، حي المرقب، حي منفوحة الجديدة , حي الدار البيضاء، حي طيبة، حي المنصورية ,  حي الرفيعة، حي الهدا، حي الشرقية، حي الناصرية، حي صياح، حي الوشام، حي النموذجية، حي المعذر، حي المؤتمرات، ، حي أم سليم، حي الشميسي، حي الجرادية، حي الفاخرية، حي عليشة , حي الحائر، حي الغنامية , النسيم الشرقي، النسيم الغربي، الريان، الروابي، المنار، السلام، النظيم، الندوة , خشم العان، حي الدفاع، حي المناخ، حي السلي، حي النور، حي الإسكان، حي الصناعية الجديدة، حي الجزيرة، حي السعادة، حي الفيحاء، حي هيت، حي البريه، حي المشاعل , حي جرير، حي الربوة، حي الزهراء، حي الصفا، حي الضباط، حي الملز، حي الوزارات، حي الفاروق، حي العمل، حي ثليم، حي المربع، حي الفوطة , حي الروضة، حي الرمال، حي المونسية، حي قرطبة، حي الجنادرية، حي القادسية، حي اليرموك، حي غرناطة، حي أشبيلية، حي الحمراء، حي المعيزلية، حي الخليج، حي الملك فيصل، حي القدس، حي النهضة، حي الأندلس , حي المهدية، حي عرقة، حي ظهرة لبن، حي الخزامى، حي السفارات ,هجرة وادي لبن، حي العريجاء، حي الدريهمية، حي العريجاء الوسطى، حي شبرا، حي السويدي الغربي، حي ظهرة البديعة، حي سلطانة، حي الزهرة، حي السويدي , حي أحد، حي عكاظ، حي الشفاء، حي المروة، حي بدر، حي المصانع، حي المنصورية، حي عريض , جرة وادي لبن، حي ظهرة نمار حي ديراب، حي نمار، حي الحزم, , مظلات وسواتر الرياض , مظلات سيارات الرياض , هناجر , مظلات شينكو , مظلات فلل , مظلات التخصصي , مظلات بافضل الاسعار , نتواجد في انحاء المملكة , مظلات وسواتر الرياض , سواتر الرياض , مظلات الرياض , سواتر ومظلات الرياض , هناجر الرياض , بيوت شعر , الرياض للمظلات والسواتر*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول | مظلات وسواترالرياض*
*الإختيار الأول- شركة مظلات,سواتر ومظلات,مظلات سيارات ...*
www.alakhttiar.com
مظلات وسواتر الرياض , مظلات الرياض , سواتر الرياض ,مظلات,سواتر,سواتر  ومظلات الرياض, مظلات - مظلات, مظلات - مظلات المظلات -سواتر السواتر, مظلات - مظلات المظلات سواتر - مظلات سيارات الاختيارالاول-معرضناالرياض-شارع التخصصي, مظلات - سيارات - مظلات سيارات - انواع السواتر, سواتر - سواتر, سواتر مظلات هناجر قرميد, سواتر مظلات قراميد هناجربالصورشاهدو معارض مظلات سيارات وسواتر الاختيارالاول, سواتر مضلات هناجر, هناجر - سيارات - مظلات سيارات - انواع السواتر, هناجر مشاريع الاختيارالاول, هناجر ومظلات الاختيارمظلات الخيام-مظلات مدارس0500559613مظلات قماش الماني(alakhttiar1), مظلات وسواتر - سواتر ومظلات - مظلات - سواتر - هناهر - بيوت شعر - قرميد, مظلات وسواتر الاختيار(الظل الحديث(-فرع التخصصي ت/0114996351 ج/0500559613, مظلات,سواتر,هناجر,مظلات وسواتر,الرياض,جدة,الدمام,تبوك, المدينة,عسير,التخصصي ,..
_شركة_ الإختيار الأول-_شركة مظلات_,سواتر ومظلات,_مظلات_,السواتر والمظلات,_مظلات_ وسواتر ,الهناجر,قريمد,_مظلات_ سيارات, _مظلات_ مدارس...
*الاختيارالاول التظليل الحديث لتركيب مظلات السيارات واعمال السواتر بالرياض - جدة - الدمام - خميس مشيط - ابها - المدينة المنورة جوال/0500559613 تليفاكس/0114996351 ج/0535553929*
*مظلات وسواتر التخصصي الرياض | مظلات وسواتر*
sawater-sa.com
_مظلات_ وسواتر الرياض
*معارضنا المعتمدة* 
*الرئيسي: الرياض - شارع *التخصصي
*المعارض بالمدن الاخرى*
*جدة - الدمام - الاحساء - خميس مشيط*
*لدينا مندوبينا في المناطق التالية:.*
*# المناطق الوسطى: الخرج - القصيم - حائل **# المناطق الغربية : جدة - مكة المكرمة - المدينة المنورة - الطائف - ينب# المناطق الشرقية: الدمام - الخبر - الأحساء - القطيف - - الخفجي - الجبيل - حفر الباطن**# المناطق الشمالية: تبوك - الجوف - عرعر .**# المناطق الجنوبية: عسير - الباحة - نجران - جازان **#مناطق اخرى: ننفذ الاعمال في جميع المدن الاخرى شرط ان تتجاوز المساحه 100 متر مربع**وعدة مدن اخرى بالمملكة*
*ننفذ مشآريع المظلات والسواتر والهناجروالمستودعات*
*بجميع منآطق السعوديه*​  للإتصالات والإستفسارات
ج/0500559613 ج/0535553929 ج/0548682241 ت/0114996351
* شهادة تسجيل معتمدة من وزارة التجارة والاستثمار
سجل تجاري رقم 1010896134
المركز الرئيسي / شارع التخصصي
الاسم التجاري للفرع/مؤسسة مظلات الاختيار الاول للمقاولات - سواترالرياض-مظلات وسواترالتخصصي
للأستفسار تواصل معنا على الارقام التالية
تليفاكس \ 0114996351 
ج \ 0500559613
ج \ 0535553929
ج \ 0548682241*​[/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]​


----------



## معرض التخصصي (26 فبراير 2021)

*رد: شركة تركيب مظلات بالخرج 0553770074 توريد مشاريع مظلات بالخرج - مظلات مدارس وجامعات وكليات وساحات*

*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول - الاختيار الاول المظلات و السواتر*
alakhttiar1.com
_مظلات_ ممرات _مظلات_ مداخل فنادق برجولات خشبية للممرات 0500559613 _مظلات_ ممرات .... _مظلات_ و _سواتر_ الاختيار الاول نقدم افضل _المظلات_ و _السواتر_ و الهناجر كما نوفر القرميد
 *مظلات وسواتر الرياض – معرض التخصصي
mthlat-sa.com/
مظلات وسواتر الرياض – سواتر الرياض – مظلات الرياض- تركيب سواتر بالرياض – هناجر الرياض – تركيب مظلات الرياض – مظلات بالرياض – سواتر ومظلات الرياض*
*سواتر و مظلات الرياض
سواتر و مظلات الرياض معرض مظلات وسواترالتخصصي
www.sawatr.com/
سواتر و مظلات لتغطية المسابح و الفلل و الحواجز الارضية و الاخشاب البلاستيكية 0535553929 مظلات وسواتر الرياض خصوم 35 % مظلات سيارات , مظلات , اسعار مذهلة *سواتر و مظلات لتغطية المسابح و الفلل و الحواجز الارضية و الاخشاب البلاستيكية 0535553929 _مظلات وسواتر_ الرياض خصوم 35 % مظلات سيارات , مظلات , اسعار مذهلة ,
مظلات - مظلات الرياض - مظلات التخصصي - _مظلات وسواتر_ الرياض - سواتر جدة - سواتر الرياض - تركيب مظلات الرياض - مظلات سيارات - شركة سواتر - شركة مظلات - هناجر
 *مظلات وسواتر - مظلات وسواتر التخصصي*
*مظلات وسواتر الاختيارالاول التخصصي*
سواتر ومظلات الرياض مظلات الرياض sawatr.com , _مظلات وسواتر_ الاختيار الاول | _مظلات وسواتر_
شاهد المزيد
*خدمات مظلات وسواتر التخصصي* 
شركة مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول الظل الحديث التخصصي
*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول | مظلات وسواتر 0500559613*
alakhttiar1.com
*[FONT=&quot]الاختيارالدمام // مظلات الاختيارالخميس // مظلات الاختيارابها // مظلات الاختيار جيزان للتواصل جوال : [FONT=&quot]0500559613** [FONT=&quot]- 0114996351* 
مشاريع _مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول_ 0500559613. مشاريع مظلات الاختيار الاول بأفضل الأسعار تشييد مظلات الشد الإنشائي مظلات مميزة السعر
*مظلات وسواتر التخصصي الرياض | *
*sawater-sa.com*
_تخصصنا : تصنيع وتصميم وتشييد مظلات سيارات - مظلات مواقف حكوميه وخاصه - مظلات سيارات فلل 
مظلات سيارات قصور وجميع الاستخدامات من المظلات للسيارات والمركبات بمختلف احجامها بجوده عاليه 
وتوريد وتركيب كافة الاعمال المعدنيه من المظلات الحديدة في استخدمات متعدده
منها مظلات المستشفيات ومواقف الموظفين للوزارات والشركات والمدارس والجامعات بمواصفات عالية واسعار مثالية.
جميع انواع الاعمال بالصناعات المقاومه للحرارة وعوامل الجو الطبيعيه_
_مظلات_ وسواتر الرياض,مظلات وسواترالتخصصي
*سواتر و مظلات الرياض,*
*مظلات , سواتر , مظلات و سواتر الرياض , مظلات الرياض , سواتر الرياض,مظلات وسواتر الاختيارالاول,سواترالتخصصي,مظلات وسواتر*
مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول- الرياض-التخصصي-حي النخيل ت/0114996351 ج/ 0500559613
*مظلات سيارات وسواتر بالرياض* pvc و* سواتر* الرياض *مظلات سيارات*
*مظلات وسواتر - مظلات وسواتر التخصصي*
sawater-sa.com
تقدم _مظلات وسواتر_ افضل الاعمال _للمظلات والسواتر_ . _مظلات وسواتر_ الرياض 0500559613 , مظلات سيارات , خصومات مذهلة , اشكال جديدة , مظلات الرياض , مظلات فلل , سواتر
نهتم  فى مؤسسة مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول بتوفير مظلات باحجام تتسع لاي عدد من المظلات تناسب المواقف للتظليل الكامل وحماية زجاج ومقاعد السيارات بالاضافة لتركيب مظلات سيارات الفلل والقصور ولاصحاب المنازل ومواقف الشركات وتظليل سيارات الطلبة والاساتذة بالجامعات والاطباء بالمستشفيات ومواقف المولات التجارية
ج/0500559613 ج/0535553929
تركيب مظلات تغطية الخزانات والتكييفات باسطح المنازل-تركيب مظلات العاب الاطفال بالحضانات وروض الاطفال.
توفر المظلة الحماية الكاملة للسيارة فلا تحتاج لكثرة الغسيل والتنظيف للتخلص من الغبار بالاضافة الى انها توفر الخصوصية عند تركيبها داخل الفلل والقصور والاماكن العامة.
تتفاوت اسعار مظلات السيارات حسب حجم السيارة او السيارات المطلوب تظليلها.
فوائد تظليل السيارات:
1-حماية الزجاج من اشعة الشمس فلا يصاب الزجاج بالسرطان بالاضافة الى حماية الديكورات الداخلية للسيارة و المقاعد خصوصا اذا كانت من الجلد من التعرض لاشعة الشمس المباشرة.
2-تجنب الاضرار الخطيرة التى قد تنجم نتيجة ارتفاع درجة حرارة الموتور بفعل حرارة الشمس مما يساعد على طول العمر الافتراضي للموتور .
3-تظليل السيارة بشكل جيد خاصة فى فصل الصيف يجعل التكييف يعمل بشكل اكثر كفاءة.
4-تجنب تغير لون سيارتك الذى يذهب ويتعرض للبهتان نتيجة وقوف السيارة مدة طويلة فى الشمس بدون تظليل.
*شركة سواتر ومظلات الاختيار الاول لتركيب مشاريع مظلات - السواتر - الهناجر - القرميد - البيوت الشعر - المستودعات- *
*ج/0500559613 ج/0535553929 ج/0548682241 ت/0114996351*
*تقدم ارقي واجمل انواع المظلات والسواتروالهناجر وانشاء المستودعات العامة كما نقوم بتوريد وتصميم وتنفيذ جميع انواع المظلات والسواترللمشاريع العامة الحكومية والخاصة بالشركات والفلل والقصور ومن اولويتنا :-*
*مظلات السيارات - مظلات المسابح -مظلات المدارس - مظلات  الساحات - هناجر حديد - سواتر شرائح- سواتر مجدول - سواتر اقمشه - سواتر جدارية - شبوك زراعيه - وتشييد جميع انواع المظلات والسواتر الخشبيه (فيمكو) بجوده عاليه*
*وتوريد وتركيب كافة الاعمال المعدنيه والمظلات وتغطيتها بالقماش pvc او بالصاج المعرج مع العازل ساندوتش بانل وكافة انواع الهناجر ويتم وصل القماش بماكينة خاصة لاجراء اللحام الحراري ( الكبس الحراري ) للقماش pvc المقاومه للحرارة وعوامل الجو الطبيعيه ..*
*مظلات سيارات متطورة وذات مواصفات عالية.*
*مظلات سيارات معلقة بدون أعمدة من الأمام لسهولة التوقف والحركة.*
*مظلات سيارات ذات أشكال جديدة ورائعة, منها الهرمي ومنها المقوسة وغيرها.*
*مظلات للسيارات بكافة أشكالها وأحجامها.*
*مظلات سيارات من قماش البولي إثلين Polyethylene shade net covers*
*مظلات سيارات من قماش بي في سي PVC, PVDF covers*
*مظلات وسواتر شركة الاختيار الاول التخصصي*
*مظلات وسواتر شركة الاختيار الاول نقدم أفضل أنواع المظلات من خلال خبراء ومتخصصون في تركيب المظلاتوالسواتر والهناجر بمستوى جودة عالي للشركات والمصانع والبنوك ومواقف السيارات والمستشفيات باستخدام أفضل وأحدث التقنيات وأفضل الخامات نحن متخصصون في مجال الإنشاء والدراسات الهندسية*
*سواتر ومظلات شركة الاختيار الاول السعودية توفر أفضل المواصفات في المظلات من أجل تقديم خدمة أفضل تحوز على رضاكم:*
*- مظلات عازلة للحرارة من أفضل المواد العازلة للحرارة لحماية السيارات من الحرارة المرتفعة للشمس*
*- شكل جذاب ومميز يتناسب مع طبيعة المكان*
*- الهيكل الحديدي مطلي بمواد عازلة لحمايته من الصدأ والتأكل*
*- عمل المظلات بطرق فنية لاستيعاب أكبر عدد من السيارات*
*نقدم في مظلات وسواتر شركة الاختيار الاول أفضل أنواع المظلات والسواتر المصنعة من أجود الخامات للتناسب مع جو المملكة ودرجات الحرارة الشديدة والمحافظة على السيارات خلال فترة تواجدها* 
*نتشرف بوجود افضل كادر فني ومهندسون ومشرفوت متخصصون فى تركيبات وتنفيذ مشاريع المظلات والسواتر وجميع اعمال الحدادة.
يتوفر لدينا مجال تنفيذ وتركيب:
سواتر حديد-افضل انواع المظلات للسيارات-مظلات مدارس-مظلات مداخل البيت-مظلات الشد الانشائي-مظلات مساجد-سواتر خشبية-سواتر شينكو-مظلات شينكو-قرميد معدني-مظلات قماش-مظلات متحركة-مظلات بلاستيك-مظلات هرمية.*
*مظلات سيارات من الاختيارالاول 0114996351 اسعار مخفضه 80 ريال للمتر ضمان 10 سنوات سواترالاختيارالاول-*
مظلات مداخل الفلل-تركيب مظلات خارجية للحدائق-مظلات مداخل فلل خارجية وفنادق-تركيب المظلات للمداخل-أجدد اشكال مظلات منازل
مظلات مداخل الفلل والمنازل و الفنادق والشركات متوفرة لدي مؤسسة الأختيار الاول بأشكال جمالية مميزة.نوفر فى مؤسسة مظلات الرياض-نقوم بتركيب مظلات مداخل فلل وبيوت و منشأت تجارية وسكنية .تمنح مظلات المداخل شكل جمالي للمكان كما انها تساعد على ملء فراغات المداخل.
ج/0500559613 
ج/0535553929​


​ نعتمد أحدث أشكال مظلات خشبية للمداخل حيث يعتبر الخشب بنوعيه الطبيعي والمعالج من العناصر الرئيسية فى تصنيع مظلات المداخل فالخشب يجعل المنزل يظهر فى حجم أكبر.
لا ينبغي عليك عزيزى العميل اهمال المدخل الرئيسي لمنزلك او فلتك فهو واجهتك امام  الضيوف وهو جزء رئيسى من تصميم المنزل لذا احرص على تجميله بمظلة راقية جميلة تزينه وتمنع دخول الشمس عن المنزل فى نفس الوقت.
مظلات الممرات الخشبية فى حدائق المنازل:
نقوم بتركيب المظلات الخشبية بحيث تشكل ممر جميل للحدائق المنزلية.
مظلات بلاستيك للمداخل:
نقوم بتركيب مظلات بلاستيك لمداخل المنازل والفلل تسمح بمرور الضوء النهاري للمنزل.
مظلات اشرعة بي في سي:
نقوم بتركيب مظلات شراعية قماشية انيقة بالوان تتناسب مع الوان دهانات المنازل.
مظلات مداخل لكسان:
نوفر مظلات مداخل من اللكسان بالوان وتغطيات مختلفة شفافة و قاتمة حسب الطلب.
مظلات مثبتة فى الحائط:
نقوم بتركيب المظلات الثابتة لواجهات المنازل.
مواصفات مظلات مداخل الفلل و المنازل:
1-حجب أشعة الشمس الحارقة فى الصيف.
2-إمكانية التزيين بالزهور والنباتات و الإضاءات.
3-عزل الأتربة والغبار عن المنزل او الفلة.
4-سهولة التنظيف والتلميع وعدم التعرض للتأكل.
مظلات مداخل الفلل
يتم تركيب مظلات المداخل للفلل ومظلات سيارات بالمداخل فى مؤسسة الأختيار الاول فى وقت قياسي و بأشكال تتناسب مع واجهات المنازل والفلل.
مظلات خارجية للحدائق
متخصصون فى تركيب مظلات جلسات خارجية للحدائق من أجود نوعيات خامات قماش البي في سي الكوري العازل للحرارة والمضاد للتمزق والإهتراء.
بالإضافة لتوفير نوعيات مظلات الخشب البلاستيكي والحديدي الخشابي لتظليل أماكن الجلوس بالحدائق.
نوفر أشكال مظلات الحدائق بالأشكال الهرمية والدائرية والمخروطية والقوسية فلدينا جميع الأشكال التى ترضي كل الأذواق.
مظلات مداخل الفلل
















نعتمد أحدث أشكال مظلات خشبية للمداخل حيث يعتبر الخشب بنوعيه الطبيعي والمعالج من العناصر الرئيسية فى تصنيع مظلات المداخل فالخشب يجعل المنزل يظهر فى حجم أكبر.​



لا ينبغي عليك عزيزى العميل اهمال المدخل الرئيسي لمنزلك او فلتك فهو واجهتك امام الضيوف 
وهو جزء رئيسى من تصميم المنزل لذا احرص على تجميله بمظلة راقية جميلة تزينه وتمنع دخول الشمس عن المنزل فى نفس الوقت.​



مظلات الممرات الخشبية فى حدائق المنازل:
نقوم بتركيب المظلات الخشبية بحيث تشكل ممر جميل للحدائق المنزلية.​



مظلات بلاستيك للمداخل:
نقوم بتركيب مظلات بلاستيك لمداخل المنازل والفلل تسمح بمرور الضوء النهاري للمنزل.





مظلات اشرعة بي في سي:
نقوم بتركيب مظلات شراعية قماشية انيقة بالوان تتناسب مع الوان دهانات المنازل.​



مظلات مداخل لكسان:
نوفر مظلات مداخل من اللكسان بالوان وتغطيات مختلفة شفافة و قاتمة حسب الطلب.
مظلات مثبتة فى الحائط:
نقوم بتركيب المظلات الثابتة لواجهات المنازل.​





مظلات مداخل فلل وقصور _*مظلات مداخل الفلل الرياض*_​



مواصفات مظلات مداخل الفلل و المنازل:
1-حجب أشعة الشمس الحارقة فى الصيف.
2-إمكانية التزيين بالزهور والنباتات و الإضاءات.
3-عزل الأتربة والغبار عن المنزل او الفلة.
4-سهولة التنظيف والتلميع وعدم التعرض للتأكل.
يتم تركيب مظلات المداخل للفلل ومظلات سيارات بالمداخل فى مؤسسة الأختيار الاول فى وقت قياسي و بأشكال تتناسب مع واجهات المنازل والفلل.​











مظلات خارجية للحدائق





متخصصون فى تركيب مظلات جلسات خارجية للحدائق من أجود نوعيات خامات قماش البي في سي الكوري العازل للحرارة والمضاد للتمزق والإهتراء.
بالإضافة لتوفير نوعيات مظلات الخشب البلاستيكي والحديدي الخشابي لتظليل أماكن الجلوس بالحدائق.
نوفر أشكال مظلات الحدائق بالأشكال الهرمية والدائرية والمخروطية والقوسية فلدينا جميع الأشكال التى ترضي كل الأذواق.​​​*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول0553770074 www.alaktiar.com *
*مظلات وسواتر مؤسسة الاختيار الأول اسم مميز في عالم المظلات والسواتر على مدار سنوات طويلة ، هناجر ، قرميد ، خيام ، بيوت شعر ، مظلات الرياض, تركيب مظلات وسواتر* لمتابعة جديد اعمال مؤسسة مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول اضغط هنا
*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول *
www.alaktiar.com
مظلات وسواتر جدة , مظلات سيارات الطائف , مظلات مكة , مظلات سيارات الرياض , سواتر الخرج , مظلات الدمام , مظلات المدينة , سواتر جدة
مظلات ينبع , مظلات الرياض , سواتر الطائف , سواتر مكة , سواتر ومظلات الرياض , مظلات وسواتر الرياض , مظلات الاحساء , سواتر الدمام
مظلات الخميس , سواتر ابها , مظلات جازان , مظلات نجران , مظلات المناطق الوسطى , الدلم , السليل , المزاحمية , القصيم , بريدة , الخرج , الرياض , التخصصي
مظلات وسواتر فلل , مظلات فلل , مظلات سيارات , مظلات حدائق , مظلات مسابح , مظلات متحركة , مظلات احواش , مظلات مداخل , مظلات قصور , مظلات الرياض , حي العليا، حي السليمانية، حي الملك عبد العزيز، حي الملك عبد الله، حي الورود، حي صلاح الدين، حي الواحة، حي الملك فهد، حي المرسلات، حي النزهة، حي المغرزات، حي المروج، حي المصيف، حي التعاون، حي الإزدهار , حي الربيع، حي الندى، حي الصحافة، حي النرجس، حي العارض، حي النفل، حي العقيق، حي الوادي، حي الغدير، حي الياسمين، حي الفلاح، حي بنبان، حي القيروان، حي حطين، حي الملقا ,  حي المعذر، حي المحمدية، حي الرحمانية، حي الرائد، حي النخيل الغربي، حي النخيل، حي أم الحمام الشرقي، حي أم الحمام , حي الدوبية، حي القرى، حي الصناعية، حي الوسيطاء، حي معكال، حي الفيصلية، حي منفوحة، حي المنصورة، حي اليمامة، حي سلام، حي جبرة، حي عتيقة، حي غبيراء، حي البطيحا، حي الخالدية، حي الديرة، حي الصالحية، حي العود، حي المرقب، حي منفوحة الجديدة , حي الدار البيضاء، حي طيبة، حي المنصورية , حي الرفيعة، حي الهدا، حي الشرقية، حي الناصرية، حي صياح، حي الوشام، حي النموذجية، حي المعذر، حي المؤتمرات، ، حي أم سليم، حي الشميسي، حي الجرادية، حي الفاخرية، حي عليشة , حي الحائر، حي الغنامية , النسيم الشرقي، النسيم الغربي، الريان، الروابي، المنار، السلام، النظيم، الندوة , خشم العان، حي الدفاع، حي المناخ، حي السلي، حي النور، حي الإسكان، حي الصناعية الجديدة، حي الجزيرة، حي السعادة، حي الفيحاء، حي هيت، حي البريه، حي المشاعل , حي جرير، حي الربوة، حي الزهراء، حي الصفا، حي الضباط، حي الملز، حي الوزارات، حي الفاروق، حي العمل، حي ثليم، حي المربع، حي الفوطة , حي الروضة، حي الرمال، حي المونسية، حي قرطبة، حي الجنادرية، حي القادسية، حي اليرموك، حي غرناطة، حي أشبيلية، حي الحمراء، حي المعيزلية، حي الخليج، حي الملك فيصل، حي القدس، حي النهضة، حي الأندلس , حي المهدية، حي عرقة، حي ظهرة لبن، حي الخزامى، حي السفارات ,هجرة وادي لبن، حي العريجاء، حي الدريهمية، حي العريجاء الوسطى، حي شبرا، حي السويدي الغربي، حي ظهرة البديعة، حي سلطانة، حي الزهرة، حي السويدي , حي أحد، حي عكاظ، حي الشفاء، حي المروة، حي بدر، حي المصانع، حي المنصورية، حي عريض , جرة وادي لبن، حي ظهرة نمار حي ديراب، حي نمار، حي الحزم, , مظلات وسواتر الرياض , مظلات سيارات الرياض , هناجر , مظلات شينكو , مظلات فلل , مظلات التخصصي , مظلات بافضل الاسعار , نتواجد في انحاء المملكة , مظلات وسواتر الرياض , سواتر الرياض , مظلات الرياض , سواتر ومظلات الرياض , هناجر الرياض , بيوت شعر , الرياض للمظلات والسواتر*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول | مظلات وسواترالرياض*
*الإختيار الأول- شركة مظلات,سواتر ومظلات,مظلات سيارات ...*
www.alakhttiar.com
مظلات وسواتر الرياض , مظلات الرياض , سواتر الرياض ,مظلات,سواتر,سواتر ومظلات الرياض, مظلات - مظلات, مظلات - مظلات المظلات -سواتر السواتر, مظلات - مظلات المظلات سواتر - مظلات سيارات الاختيارالاول-معرضناالرياض-شارع التخصصي, مظلات - سيارات - مظلات سيارات - انواع السواتر, سواتر - سواتر, سواتر مظلات هناجر قرميد, سواتر مظلات قراميد هناجربالصورشاهدو معارض مظلات سيارات وسواتر الاختيارالاول, سواتر مضلات هناجر, هناجر - سيارات - مظلات سيارات - انواع السواتر, هناجر مشاريع الاختيارالاول, هناجر ومظلات الاختيارمظلات الخيام-مظلات مدارس0500559613مظلات قماش الماني(alakhttiar1), مظلات وسواتر - سواتر ومظلات - مظلات - سواتر - هناهر - بيوت شعر - قرميد, مظلات وسواتر الاختيار(الظل الحديث(-فرع التخصصي ت/0114996351 ج/0500559613, مظلات,سواتر,هناجر,مظلات وسواتر,الرياض,جدة,الدمام,تبوك, المدينة,عسير,التخصصي ,..
_شركة_ الإختيار الأول-_شركة مظلات_,سواتر ومظلات,_مظلات_,السواتر والمظلات,_مظلات_ وسواتر ,الهناجر,قريمد,_مظلات_ سيارات, _مظلات_ مدارس...
*الاختيارالاول التظليل الحديث لتركيب مظلات السيارات واعمال السواتر بالرياض - جدة - الدمام - خميس مشيط - ابها - المدينة المنورة جوال/0500559613 تليفاكس/0114996351 ج/0535553929*
*مظلات وسواتر التخصصي الرياض | مظلات وسواتر*
sawater-sa.com
_مظلات_ وسواتر الرياض
*معارضنا المعتمدة* 
*الرئيسي: الرياض - شارع *التخصصي
*المعارض بالمدن الاخرى*
*جدة - الدمام - الاحساء - خميس مشيط*
*لدينا مندوبينا في المناطق التالية:.*
*# المناطق الوسطى: الخرج - القصيم - حائل **# المناطق الغربية : جدة - مكة المكرمة - المدينة المنورة - الطائف - ينب# المناطق الشرقية: الدمام - الخبر - الأحساء - القطيف - - الخفجي - الجبيل - حفر الباطن**# المناطق الشمالية: تبوك - الجوف - عرعر .**# المناطق الجنوبية: عسير - الباحة - نجران - جازان **#مناطق اخرى: ننفذ الاعمال في جميع المدن الاخرى شرط ان تتجاوز المساحه 100 متر مربع**وعدة مدن اخرى بالمملكة*
*ننفذ مشآريع المظلات والسواتر والهناجروالمستودعات*
*بجميع منآطق السعوديه*​  للإتصالات والإستفسارات
ج/0500559613 ج/0535553929 ج/0548682241 ت/0114996351
* شهادة تسجيل معتمدة من وزارة التجارة والاستثمار
سجل تجاري رقم 1010896134
المركز الرئيسي / شارع التخصصي
الاسم التجاري للفرع/مؤسسة مظلات الاختيار الاول للمقاولات - سواترالرياض-مظلات وسواترالتخصصي
للأستفسار تواصل معنا على الارقام التالية
تليفاكس \ 0114996351 
ج \ 0500559613
ج \ 0535553929
ج \ 0548682241*​[/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]​


----------



## معرض التخصصي (27 فبراير 2021)

*رد: شركة تركيب مظلات بالخرج 0553770074 توريد مشاريع مظلات بالخرج - مظلات مدارس وجامعات وكليات وساحات*

*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول - الاختيار الاول المظلات و السواتر*
alakhttiar1.com
_مظلات_ ممرات _مظلات_ مداخل فنادق برجولات خشبية للممرات 0500559613 _مظلات_ ممرات .... _مظلات_ و _سواتر_ الاختيار الاول نقدم افضل _المظلات_ و _السواتر_ و الهناجر كما نوفر القرميد
 *مظلات وسواتر الرياض – معرض التخصصي
mthlat-sa.com/
مظلات وسواتر الرياض – سواتر الرياض – مظلات الرياض- تركيب سواتر بالرياض – هناجر الرياض – تركيب مظلات الرياض – مظلات بالرياض – سواتر ومظلات الرياض*
*سواتر و مظلات الرياض
سواتر و مظلات الرياض معرض مظلات وسواترالتخصصي
www.sawatr.com/
سواتر و مظلات لتغطية المسابح و الفلل و الحواجز الارضية و الاخشاب البلاستيكية 0535553929 مظلات وسواتر الرياض خصوم 35 % مظلات سيارات , مظلات , اسعار مذهلة *سواتر و مظلات لتغطية المسابح و الفلل و الحواجز الارضية و الاخشاب البلاستيكية 0535553929 _مظلات وسواتر_ الرياض خصوم 35 % مظلات سيارات , مظلات , اسعار مذهلة ,
مظلات - مظلات الرياض - مظلات التخصصي - _مظلات وسواتر_ الرياض - سواتر جدة - سواتر الرياض - تركيب مظلات الرياض - مظلات سيارات - شركة سواتر - شركة مظلات - هناجر
 *مظلات وسواتر - مظلات وسواتر التخصصي*
*مظلات وسواتر الاختيارالاول التخصصي*
سواتر ومظلات الرياض مظلات الرياض sawatr.com , _مظلات وسواتر_ الاختيار الاول | _مظلات وسواتر_
شاهد المزيد
*خدمات مظلات وسواتر التخصصي* 
شركة مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول الظل الحديث التخصصي
*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول | مظلات وسواتر 0500559613*
alakhttiar1.com
*[FONT=&quot]الاختيارالدمام // مظلات الاختيارالخميس // مظلات الاختيارابها // مظلات الاختيار جيزان للتواصل جوال : [FONT=&quot]0500559613** [FONT=&quot]- 0114996351* 
مشاريع _مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول_ 0500559613. مشاريع مظلات الاختيار الاول بأفضل الأسعار تشييد مظلات الشد الإنشائي مظلات مميزة السعر
*مظلات وسواتر التخصصي الرياض | *
*sawater-sa.com*
_تخصصنا : تصنيع وتصميم وتشييد مظلات سيارات - مظلات مواقف حكوميه وخاصه - مظلات سيارات فلل 
مظلات سيارات قصور وجميع الاستخدامات من المظلات للسيارات والمركبات بمختلف احجامها بجوده عاليه 
وتوريد وتركيب كافة الاعمال المعدنيه من المظلات الحديدة في استخدمات متعدده
منها مظلات المستشفيات ومواقف الموظفين للوزارات والشركات والمدارس والجامعات بمواصفات عالية واسعار مثالية.
جميع انواع الاعمال بالصناعات المقاومه للحرارة وعوامل الجو الطبيعيه_
_مظلات_ وسواتر الرياض,مظلات وسواترالتخصصي
*سواتر و مظلات الرياض,*
*مظلات , سواتر , مظلات و سواتر الرياض , مظلات الرياض , سواتر الرياض,مظلات وسواتر الاختيارالاول,سواترالتخصصي,مظلات وسواتر*
مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول- الرياض-التخصصي-حي النخيل ت/0114996351 ج/ 0500559613
*مظلات سيارات وسواتر بالرياض* pvc و* سواتر* الرياض *مظلات سيارات*
*مظلات وسواتر - مظلات وسواتر التخصصي*
sawater-sa.com
تقدم _مظلات وسواتر_ افضل الاعمال _للمظلات والسواتر_ . _مظلات وسواتر_ الرياض 0500559613 , مظلات سيارات , خصومات مذهلة , اشكال جديدة , مظلات الرياض , مظلات فلل , سواتر
نهتم فى مؤسسة مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول بتوفير مظلات باحجام تتسع لاي عدد من المظلات تناسب المواقف للتظليل الكامل وحماية زجاج ومقاعد السيارات بالاضافة لتركيب مظلات سيارات الفلل والقصور ولاصحاب المنازل ومواقف الشركات وتظليل سيارات الطلبة والاساتذة بالجامعات والاطباء بالمستشفيات ومواقف المولات التجارية
ج/0500559613 ج/0535553929
تركيب مظلات تغطية الخزانات والتكييفات باسطح المنازل-تركيب مظلات العاب الاطفال بالحضانات وروض الاطفال.
توفر المظلة الحماية الكاملة للسيارة فلا تحتاج لكثرة الغسيل والتنظيف للتخلص من الغبار بالاضافة الى انها توفر الخصوصية عند تركيبها داخل الفلل والقصور والاماكن العامة.
تتفاوت اسعار مظلات السيارات حسب حجم السيارة او السيارات المطلوب تظليلها.
فوائد تظليل السيارات:
1-حماية الزجاج من اشعة الشمس فلا يصاب الزجاج بالسرطان بالاضافة الى حماية الديكورات الداخلية للسيارة و المقاعد خصوصا اذا كانت من الجلد من التعرض لاشعة الشمس المباشرة.
2-تجنب الاضرار الخطيرة التى قد تنجم نتيجة ارتفاع درجة حرارة الموتور بفعل حرارة الشمس مما يساعد على طول العمر الافتراضي للموتور .
3-تظليل السيارة بشكل جيد خاصة فى فصل الصيف يجعل التكييف يعمل بشكل اكثر كفاءة.
4-تجنب تغير لون سيارتك الذى يذهب ويتعرض للبهتان نتيجة وقوف السيارة مدة طويلة فى الشمس بدون تظليل.
*شركة سواتر ومظلات الاختيار الاول لتركيب مشاريع مظلات - السواتر - الهناجر - القرميد - البيوت الشعر - المستودعات- *
*ج/0500559613 ج/0535553929 ج/0548682241 ت/0114996351*
*تقدم ارقي واجمل انواع المظلات والسواتروالهناجر وانشاء المستودعات العامة كما نقوم بتوريد وتصميم وتنفيذ جميع انواع المظلات والسواترللمشاريع العامة الحكومية والخاصة بالشركات والفلل والقصور ومن اولويتنا :-*
*مظلات السيارات - مظلات المسابح -مظلات المدارس - مظلات  الساحات - هناجر حديد - سواتر شرائح- سواتر مجدول - سواتر اقمشه - سواتر جدارية - شبوك زراعيه - وتشييد جميع انواع المظلات والسواتر الخشبيه (فيمكو) بجوده عاليه*
*وتوريد وتركيب كافة الاعمال المعدنيه والمظلات وتغطيتها بالقماش pvc او بالصاج المعرج مع العازل ساندوتش  بانل وكافة انواع الهناجر ويتم وصل القماش بماكينة خاصة لاجراء اللحام الحراري ( الكبس الحراري ) للقماش pvc المقاومه للحرارة وعوامل الجو الطبيعيه ..*
*مظلات سيارات متطورة وذات مواصفات عالية.*
*مظلات سيارات معلقة بدون أعمدة من الأمام لسهولة التوقف والحركة.*
*مظلات سيارات ذات أشكال جديدة ورائعة, منها الهرمي ومنها المقوسة وغيرها.*
*مظلات للسيارات بكافة أشكالها وأحجامها.*
*مظلات سيارات من قماش البولي إثلين Polyethylene shade net covers*
*مظلات سيارات من قماش بي في سي PVC, PVDF covers*
*مظلات وسواتر شركة الاختيار الاول التخصصي*
*مظلات وسواتر شركة الاختيار الاول نقدم أفضل أنواع المظلات من خلال خبراء ومتخصصون في تركيب المظلاتوالسواتر والهناجر بمستوى جودة عالي للشركات والمصانع والبنوك ومواقف السيارات والمستشفيات باستخدام أفضل وأحدث التقنيات وأفضل الخامات نحن متخصصون في مجال الإنشاء والدراسات الهندسية*
*سواتر ومظلات شركة الاختيار الاول السعودية توفر أفضل المواصفات في المظلات من أجل تقديم خدمة أفضل تحوز على رضاكم:*
*- مظلات عازلة للحرارة من أفضل المواد العازلة للحرارة لحماية السيارات من الحرارة المرتفعة للشمس*
*- شكل جذاب ومميز يتناسب مع طبيعة المكان*
*- الهيكل الحديدي مطلي بمواد عازلة لحمايته من الصدأ والتأكل*
*- عمل المظلات بطرق فنية لاستيعاب أكبر عدد من السيارات*
*نقدم في مظلات وسواتر شركة الاختيار الاول أفضل أنواع المظلات والسواتر المصنعة من أجود الخامات للتناسب مع جو المملكة ودرجات الحرارة الشديدة والمحافظة على السيارات خلال فترة تواجدها* 
*نتشرف بوجود افضل كادر فني ومهندسون ومشرفوت متخصصون فى تركيبات وتنفيذ مشاريع المظلات والسواتر وجميع اعمال الحدادة.
يتوفر لدينا مجال تنفيذ وتركيب:
سواتر حديد-افضل انواع المظلات للسيارات-مظلات مدارس-مظلات مداخل البيت-مظلات الشد الانشائي-مظلات مساجد-سواتر خشبية-سواتر شينكو-مظلات شينكو-قرميد معدني-مظلات قماش-مظلات متحركة-مظلات بلاستيك-مظلات هرمية.*
*مظلات سيارات من الاختيارالاول 0114996351 اسعار مخفضه 80 ريال للمتر ضمان 10 سنوات سواترالاختيارالاول-*
مظلات مداخل الفلل-تركيب مظلات خارجية للحدائق-مظلات مداخل فلل خارجية وفنادق-تركيب المظلات للمداخل-أجدد اشكال مظلات منازل
مظلات مداخل الفلل والمنازل و الفنادق والشركات متوفرة لدي مؤسسة الأختيار الاول بأشكال جمالية مميزة.نوفر فى مؤسسة مظلات الرياض-نقوم بتركيب مظلات مداخل فلل وبيوت و منشأت تجارية وسكنية .تمنح مظلات المداخل شكل جمالي للمكان كما انها تساعد على ملء فراغات المداخل.
ج/0500559613 
ج/0535553929​


​ نعتمد أحدث أشكال مظلات خشبية للمداخل حيث يعتبر الخشب بنوعيه الطبيعي والمعالج من العناصر الرئيسية فى تصنيع مظلات المداخل فالخشب يجعل المنزل يظهر فى حجم أكبر.
لا ينبغي عليك عزيزى العميل اهمال المدخل الرئيسي لمنزلك او فلتك فهو واجهتك امام الضيوف وهو جزء رئيسى من تصميم المنزل لذا احرص على تجميله بمظلة راقية جميلة تزينه وتمنع دخول الشمس عن المنزل فى نفس الوقت.
مظلات الممرات الخشبية فى حدائق المنازل:
نقوم بتركيب المظلات الخشبية بحيث تشكل ممر جميل للحدائق المنزلية.
مظلات بلاستيك للمداخل:
نقوم بتركيب مظلات بلاستيك لمداخل المنازل والفلل تسمح بمرور الضوء النهاري للمنزل.
مظلات اشرعة بي في سي:
نقوم بتركيب مظلات شراعية قماشية انيقة بالوان تتناسب مع الوان دهانات المنازل.
مظلات مداخل لكسان:
نوفر مظلات مداخل من اللكسان بالوان وتغطيات مختلفة شفافة و قاتمة حسب الطلب.
مظلات مثبتة فى الحائط:
نقوم بتركيب المظلات الثابتة لواجهات المنازل.
مواصفات مظلات مداخل الفلل و المنازل:
1-حجب أشعة الشمس الحارقة فى الصيف.
2-إمكانية التزيين بالزهور والنباتات و الإضاءات.
3-عزل الأتربة والغبار عن المنزل او الفلة.
4-سهولة التنظيف والتلميع وعدم التعرض للتأكل.
مظلات مداخل الفلل
يتم تركيب مظلات المداخل للفلل ومظلات سيارات بالمداخل فى مؤسسة الأختيار الاول فى وقت قياسي و بأشكال تتناسب مع واجهات المنازل والفلل.
مظلات خارجية للحدائق
متخصصون فى تركيب مظلات جلسات خارجية للحدائق من أجود نوعيات خامات قماش البي في سي الكوري العازل للحرارة والمضاد للتمزق والإهتراء.
بالإضافة لتوفير نوعيات مظلات الخشب البلاستيكي والحديدي الخشابي لتظليل أماكن الجلوس بالحدائق.
نوفر أشكال مظلات الحدائق بالأشكال الهرمية والدائرية والمخروطية والقوسية فلدينا جميع الأشكال التى ترضي كل الأذواق.
مظلات مداخل الفلل















نعتمد أحدث أشكال مظلات خشبية للمداخل حيث يعتبر الخشب بنوعيه الطبيعي والمعالج من العناصر الرئيسية فى تصنيع مظلات المداخل فالخشب يجعل المنزل يظهر فى حجم أكبر.​



لا ينبغي عليك عزيزى العميل اهمال المدخل الرئيسي لمنزلك او فلتك فهو واجهتك امام الضيوف 
وهو جزء رئيسى من تصميم المنزل لذا احرص على تجميله بمظلة راقية جميلة تزينه وتمنع دخول الشمس عن المنزل فى نفس الوقت.​



مظلات الممرات الخشبية فى حدائق المنازل:
نقوم بتركيب المظلات الخشبية بحيث تشكل ممر جميل للحدائق المنزلية.​



مظلات بلاستيك للمداخل:
نقوم بتركيب مظلات بلاستيك لمداخل المنازل والفلل تسمح بمرور الضوء النهاري للمنزل.





مظلات اشرعة بي في سي:
نقوم بتركيب مظلات شراعية قماشية انيقة بالوان تتناسب مع الوان دهانات المنازل.​



مظلات مداخل لكسان:
نوفر مظلات مداخل من اللكسان بالوان وتغطيات مختلفة شفافة و قاتمة حسب الطلب.
مظلات مثبتة فى الحائط:
نقوم بتركيب المظلات الثابتة لواجهات المنازل.​





مظلات مداخل فلل وقصور _*مظلات مداخل الفلل الرياض*_​



مواصفات مظلات مداخل الفلل و المنازل:
1-حجب أشعة الشمس الحارقة فى الصيف.
2-إمكانية التزيين بالزهور والنباتات و الإضاءات.
3-عزل الأتربة والغبار عن المنزل او الفلة.
4-سهولة التنظيف والتلميع وعدم التعرض للتأكل.
يتم تركيب مظلات المداخل للفلل ومظلات سيارات بالمداخل فى مؤسسة الأختيار الاول فى وقت قياسي و بأشكال تتناسب مع واجهات المنازل والفلل.​











مظلات خارجية للحدائق





متخصصون فى تركيب مظلات جلسات خارجية للحدائق من أجود نوعيات خامات قماش البي في سي الكوري العازل للحرارة والمضاد للتمزق والإهتراء.
بالإضافة لتوفير نوعيات مظلات الخشب البلاستيكي والحديدي الخشابي لتظليل أماكن الجلوس بالحدائق.
نوفر أشكال مظلات الحدائق بالأشكال الهرمية والدائرية والمخروطية والقوسية فلدينا جميع الأشكال التى ترضي كل الأذواق.​​​*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول0553770074 www.alaktiar.com *
*مظلات وسواتر مؤسسة الاختيار الأول اسم مميز في عالم المظلات والسواتر على مدار سنوات طويلة ، هناجر ، قرميد ، خيام ، بيوت شعر ، مظلات الرياض, تركيب مظلات وسواتر* لمتابعة جديد اعمال مؤسسة مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول اضغط هنا
*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول *
www.alaktiar.com
مظلات وسواتر جدة , مظلات سيارات الطائف , مظلات مكة , مظلات سيارات الرياض , سواتر الخرج , مظلات الدمام , مظلات المدينة , سواتر جدة
مظلات ينبع , مظلات الرياض , سواتر الطائف , سواتر مكة , سواتر ومظلات الرياض , مظلات وسواتر الرياض , مظلات الاحساء , سواتر الدمام
مظلات الخميس , سواتر ابها , مظلات جازان , مظلات نجران , مظلات المناطق الوسطى , الدلم , السليل , المزاحمية , القصيم , بريدة , الخرج , الرياض , التخصصي
مظلات وسواتر فلل , مظلات فلل , مظلات سيارات , مظلات حدائق , مظلات مسابح , مظلات متحركة , مظلات احواش , مظلات مداخل , مظلات قصور , مظلات الرياض , حي العليا، حي السليمانية، حي الملك عبد العزيز، حي الملك عبد الله، حي الورود، حي صلاح الدين، حي الواحة، حي الملك فهد، حي المرسلات، حي النزهة، حي المغرزات، حي المروج، حي المصيف، حي التعاون، حي الإزدهار , حي الربيع، حي الندى، حي الصحافة، حي النرجس، حي العارض، حي النفل، حي العقيق، حي الوادي، حي الغدير، حي الياسمين، حي الفلاح، حي بنبان، حي القيروان، حي حطين، حي الملقا , حي المعذر، حي المحمدية، حي الرحمانية، حي الرائد، حي النخيل الغربي، حي النخيل، حي أم الحمام الشرقي، حي أم الحمام , حي الدوبية، حي القرى، حي الصناعية، حي الوسيطاء، حي معكال، حي الفيصلية، حي منفوحة، حي المنصورة، حي اليمامة، حي سلام، حي جبرة، حي عتيقة، حي غبيراء، حي البطيحا، حي الخالدية، حي الديرة، حي الصالحية، حي العود، حي المرقب، حي منفوحة الجديدة ,  حي الدار البيضاء، حي طيبة، حي المنصورية , حي الرفيعة، حي الهدا، حي الشرقية، حي الناصرية، حي صياح، حي الوشام، حي النموذجية، حي المعذر، حي المؤتمرات، ، حي أم سليم، حي الشميسي، حي الجرادية، حي الفاخرية، حي عليشة , حي الحائر، حي الغنامية , النسيم الشرقي، النسيم الغربي، الريان، الروابي، المنار، السلام، النظيم، الندوة , خشم العان، حي الدفاع، حي المناخ، حي السلي، حي النور، حي الإسكان، حي الصناعية الجديدة، حي الجزيرة، حي السعادة، حي الفيحاء، حي هيت، حي البريه، حي المشاعل , حي جرير، حي الربوة، حي الزهراء، حي الصفا، حي الضباط، حي الملز، حي الوزارات، حي الفاروق، حي العمل، حي ثليم، حي المربع، حي الفوطة , حي الروضة، حي الرمال، حي المونسية، حي قرطبة، حي الجنادرية، حي القادسية، حي اليرموك، حي غرناطة، حي أشبيلية، حي الحمراء، حي المعيزلية، حي الخليج، حي الملك فيصل، حي القدس، حي النهضة، حي الأندلس , حي المهدية، حي عرقة، حي ظهرة لبن، حي الخزامى، حي السفارات ,هجرة وادي لبن، حي العريجاء، حي الدريهمية، حي العريجاء الوسطى، حي شبرا، حي السويدي الغربي، حي ظهرة البديعة، حي سلطانة، حي الزهرة، حي السويدي , حي أحد، حي عكاظ، حي الشفاء، حي المروة، حي بدر، حي المصانع، حي المنصورية، حي عريض , جرة وادي لبن، حي ظهرة نمار حي ديراب، حي نمار، حي الحزم, , مظلات وسواتر الرياض , مظلات سيارات الرياض , هناجر , مظلات شينكو , مظلات فلل , مظلات التخصصي , مظلات بافضل الاسعار , نتواجد في انحاء المملكة , مظلات وسواتر الرياض , سواتر الرياض , مظلات الرياض , سواتر ومظلات الرياض , هناجر الرياض , بيوت شعر , الرياض للمظلات والسواتر*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول | مظلات وسواترالرياض*
*الإختيار الأول- شركة مظلات,سواتر ومظلات,مظلات سيارات ...*
www.alakhttiar.com
مظلات وسواتر الرياض , مظلات الرياض , سواتر الرياض ,مظلات,سواتر,سواتر ومظلات الرياض, مظلات - مظلات, مظلات - مظلات المظلات -سواتر السواتر, مظلات - مظلات المظلات سواتر - مظلات سيارات الاختيارالاول-معرضناالرياض-شارع التخصصي, مظلات - سيارات - مظلات سيارات - انواع السواتر, سواتر - سواتر, سواتر مظلات هناجر قرميد, سواتر مظلات قراميد هناجربالصورشاهدو معارض مظلات سيارات وسواتر الاختيارالاول, سواتر مضلات هناجر, هناجر - سيارات - مظلات سيارات - انواع السواتر, هناجر مشاريع الاختيارالاول, هناجر ومظلات الاختيارمظلات الخيام-مظلات مدارس0500559613مظلات قماش الماني(alakhttiar1), مظلات وسواتر - سواتر ومظلات - مظلات - سواتر - هناهر - بيوت شعر - قرميد, مظلات وسواتر الاختيار(الظل الحديث(-فرع التخصصي ت/0114996351 ج/0500559613, مظلات,سواتر,هناجر,مظلات وسواتر,الرياض,جدة,الدمام,تبوك, المدينة,عسير,التخصصي ,..
_شركة_ الإختيار الأول-_شركة مظلات_,سواتر ومظلات,_مظلات_,السواتر والمظلات,_مظلات_ وسواتر ,الهناجر,قريمد,_مظلات_ سيارات, _مظلات_ مدارس...
*الاختيارالاول التظليل الحديث لتركيب مظلات السيارات واعمال السواتر بالرياض - جدة - الدمام - خميس مشيط - ابها - المدينة المنورة جوال/0500559613 تليفاكس/0114996351 ج/0535553929*
*مظلات وسواتر التخصصي الرياض | مظلات وسواتر*
sawater-sa.com
_مظلات_ وسواتر الرياض
*معارضنا المعتمدة* 
*الرئيسي: الرياض - شارع *التخصصي
*المعارض بالمدن الاخرى*
*جدة - الدمام - الاحساء - خميس مشيط*
*لدينا مندوبينا في المناطق التالية:.*
*# المناطق الوسطى: الخرج - القصيم - حائل **# المناطق الغربية : جدة - مكة المكرمة - المدينة المنورة - الطائف - ينب# المناطق الشرقية: الدمام -  الخبر - الأحساء - القطيف - - الخفجي - الجبيل - حفر الباطن**# المناطق الشمالية: تبوك - الجوف - عرعر .**# المناطق الجنوبية: عسير - الباحة - نجران - جازان **#مناطق اخرى: ننفذ الاعمال في جميع المدن الاخرى شرط ان تتجاوز المساحه 100 متر مربع**وعدة مدن اخرى بالمملكة*
*ننفذ مشآريع المظلات والسواتر والهناجروالمستودعات*
*بجميع منآطق السعوديه*​  للإتصالات والإستفسارات
ج/0500559613 ج/0535553929 ج/0548682241 ت/0114996351
* شهادة تسجيل معتمدة من وزارة التجارة والاستثمار
سجل تجاري رقم 1010896134
المركز الرئيسي / شارع التخصصي
الاسم التجاري للفرع/مؤسسة مظلات الاختيار الاول للمقاولات - سواترالرياض-مظلات وسواترالتخصصي
للأستفسار تواصل معنا على الارقام التالية
تليفاكس \ 0114996351 
ج \ 0500559613
ج \ 0535553929
ج \ 0548682241*​[/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]​


----------



## معرض التخصصي (2 مارس 2021)

*رد: شركة تركيب مظلات بالخرج 0553770074 توريد مشاريع مظلات بالخرج - مظلات مدارس وجامعات وكليات وساحات*

*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول - الاختيار الاول المظلات و السواتر*
alakhttiar1.com
_مظلات_ ممرات _مظلات_ مداخل فنادق برجولات خشبية للممرات 0500559613 _مظلات_ ممرات .... _مظلات_ و _سواتر_ الاختيار الاول نقدم افضل _المظلات_ و _السواتر_ و الهناجر كما نوفر القرميد
 *مظلات وسواتر الرياض – معرض التخصصي
mthlat-sa.com/
مظلات وسواتر الرياض – سواتر الرياض – مظلات الرياض- تركيب سواتر بالرياض – هناجر الرياض – تركيب مظلات الرياض – مظلات بالرياض – سواتر ومظلات الرياض*
*سواتر و مظلات الرياض
سواتر و مظلات الرياض معرض مظلات وسواترالتخصصي
www.sawatr.com/
سواتر و مظلات لتغطية المسابح و الفلل و الحواجز الارضية و الاخشاب البلاستيكية 0535553929 مظلات وسواتر الرياض خصوم 35 % مظلات سيارات , مظلات , اسعار مذهلة *سواتر و مظلات لتغطية المسابح و الفلل و الحواجز الارضية و الاخشاب البلاستيكية 0535553929 _مظلات وسواتر_ الرياض خصوم 35 % مظلات سيارات , مظلات , اسعار مذهلة ,
مظلات - مظلات الرياض - مظلات التخصصي - _مظلات وسواتر_ الرياض - سواتر جدة - سواتر الرياض - تركيب مظلات الرياض - مظلات سيارات - شركة سواتر - شركة مظلات - هناجر
 *مظلات وسواتر - مظلات وسواتر التخصصي*
*مظلات وسواتر الاختيارالاول التخصصي*
سواتر ومظلات الرياض مظلات الرياض sawatr.com , _مظلات وسواتر_ الاختيار الاول | _مظلات وسواتر_
شاهد المزيد
*خدمات مظلات وسواتر التخصصي* 
شركة مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول الظل الحديث التخصصي
*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول | مظلات وسواتر 0500559613*
alakhttiar1.com
*[FONT=&quot]الاختيارالدمام // مظلات الاختيارالخميس // مظلات الاختيارابها // مظلات الاختيار جيزان للتواصل جوال : [FONT=&quot]0500559613** [FONT=&quot]- 0114996351* 
مشاريع _مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول_ 0500559613. مشاريع مظلات الاختيار الاول بأفضل الأسعار تشييد مظلات الشد الإنشائي مظلات مميزة السعر
*مظلات وسواتر التخصصي الرياض | *
*sawater-sa.com*
_تخصصنا : تصنيع وتصميم وتشييد مظلات سيارات - مظلات مواقف حكوميه وخاصه - مظلات سيارات فلل 
مظلات سيارات قصور وجميع الاستخدامات من المظلات للسيارات والمركبات بمختلف احجامها بجوده عاليه 
وتوريد وتركيب كافة الاعمال المعدنيه من المظلات الحديدة في استخدمات متعدده
منها مظلات المستشفيات ومواقف الموظفين للوزارات والشركات والمدارس والجامعات بمواصفات عالية واسعار مثالية.
جميع انواع الاعمال بالصناعات المقاومه للحرارة وعوامل الجو الطبيعيه_
_مظلات_ وسواتر الرياض,مظلات وسواترالتخصصي
*سواتر و مظلات الرياض,*
*مظلات , سواتر , مظلات و سواتر الرياض , مظلات الرياض , سواتر الرياض,مظلات وسواتر الاختيارالاول,سواترالتخصصي,مظلات وسواتر*
مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول- الرياض-التخصصي-حي النخيل ت/0114996351 ج/ 0500559613
*مظلات سيارات وسواتر بالرياض* pvc و* سواتر* الرياض *مظلات سيارات*
*مظلات وسواتر - مظلات وسواتر التخصصي*
sawater-sa.com
تقدم _مظلات وسواتر_ افضل الاعمال _للمظلات والسواتر_ . _مظلات وسواتر_ الرياض 0500559613 , مظلات سيارات , خصومات مذهلة , اشكال جديدة , مظلات الرياض , مظلات فلل , سواتر
نهتم فى مؤسسة مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول بتوفير مظلات باحجام تتسع لاي عدد من المظلات تناسب المواقف للتظليل الكامل وحماية زجاج ومقاعد السيارات بالاضافة لتركيب مظلات سيارات الفلل والقصور ولاصحاب المنازل ومواقف الشركات وتظليل سيارات الطلبة والاساتذة بالجامعات والاطباء بالمستشفيات ومواقف المولات التجارية
ج/0500559613 ج/0535553929
تركيب مظلات تغطية الخزانات والتكييفات باسطح المنازل-تركيب مظلات العاب الاطفال بالحضانات وروض الاطفال.
توفر المظلة الحماية الكاملة للسيارة فلا تحتاج لكثرة الغسيل والتنظيف للتخلص من الغبار بالاضافة الى انها توفر الخصوصية عند تركيبها داخل الفلل والقصور والاماكن العامة.
تتفاوت اسعار مظلات السيارات حسب حجم السيارة او السيارات المطلوب تظليلها.
فوائد تظليل السيارات:
1-حماية الزجاج من اشعة الشمس فلا يصاب الزجاج بالسرطان بالاضافة الى حماية الديكورات الداخلية للسيارة و المقاعد خصوصا اذا كانت من الجلد من التعرض لاشعة الشمس المباشرة.
2-تجنب الاضرار الخطيرة التى قد تنجم نتيجة ارتفاع درجة حرارة الموتور بفعل حرارة الشمس مما يساعد على طول العمر الافتراضي للموتور .
3-تظليل السيارة بشكل جيد خاصة فى فصل الصيف يجعل التكييف يعمل بشكل اكثر كفاءة.
4-تجنب تغير لون سيارتك الذى يذهب ويتعرض للبهتان نتيجة وقوف السيارة مدة طويلة فى الشمس بدون تظليل.
*شركة سواتر ومظلات الاختيار الاول لتركيب مشاريع مظلات - السواتر - الهناجر - القرميد - البيوت الشعر - المستودعات- *
*ج/0500559613 ج/0535553929 ج/0548682241 ت/0114996351*
*تقدم ارقي واجمل انواع المظلات والسواتروالهناجر وانشاء المستودعات العامة كما نقوم بتوريد وتصميم وتنفيذ جميع انواع المظلات والسواترللمشاريع العامة الحكومية والخاصة بالشركات والفلل والقصور ومن اولويتنا :-*
*مظلات السيارات - مظلات المسابح -مظلات المدارس - مظلات  الساحات - هناجر حديد - سواتر شرائح- سواتر مجدول - سواتر اقمشه - سواتر جدارية - شبوك زراعيه - وتشييد جميع انواع المظلات والسواتر الخشبيه (فيمكو) بجوده عاليه*
*وتوريد وتركيب كافة الاعمال المعدنيه والمظلات وتغطيتها بالقماش pvc او بالصاج المعرج مع العازل ساندوتش بانل وكافة انواع الهناجر ويتم وصل القماش بماكينة خاصة لاجراء اللحام الحراري ( الكبس الحراري ) للقماش pvc المقاومه للحرارة وعوامل الجو الطبيعيه ..*
*مظلات سيارات متطورة وذات مواصفات عالية.*
*مظلات سيارات معلقة بدون أعمدة من الأمام لسهولة التوقف والحركة.*
*مظلات سيارات ذات أشكال جديدة ورائعة, منها الهرمي ومنها المقوسة وغيرها.*
*مظلات للسيارات بكافة أشكالها وأحجامها.*
*مظلات سيارات من قماش البولي إثلين Polyethylene shade net covers*
*مظلات سيارات من قماش بي في سي PVC, PVDF covers*
*مظلات وسواتر شركة الاختيار الاول التخصصي*
*مظلات وسواتر شركة الاختيار الاول نقدم أفضل أنواع المظلات من خلال خبراء ومتخصصون في تركيب المظلاتوالسواتر والهناجر بمستوى جودة عالي للشركات والمصانع والبنوك ومواقف السيارات والمستشفيات باستخدام أفضل وأحدث التقنيات وأفضل الخامات نحن متخصصون في مجال الإنشاء والدراسات الهندسية*
*سواتر ومظلات شركة الاختيار الاول السعودية توفر أفضل المواصفات في المظلات من أجل تقديم خدمة أفضل تحوز على رضاكم:*
*- مظلات عازلة للحرارة من أفضل المواد العازلة للحرارة لحماية السيارات من الحرارة المرتفعة للشمس*
*- شكل جذاب ومميز يتناسب مع طبيعة المكان*
*- الهيكل الحديدي مطلي بمواد عازلة لحمايته من الصدأ والتأكل*
*- عمل المظلات بطرق فنية لاستيعاب أكبر عدد من السيارات*
*نقدم في مظلات وسواتر شركة الاختيار الاول أفضل أنواع المظلات والسواتر المصنعة من أجود الخامات للتناسب مع جو المملكة ودرجات الحرارة الشديدة والمحافظة على السيارات خلال فترة تواجدها* 
*نتشرف بوجود افضل كادر فني ومهندسون ومشرفوت متخصصون فى تركيبات وتنفيذ مشاريع المظلات والسواتر وجميع اعمال الحدادة.
يتوفر لدينا مجال تنفيذ وتركيب:
سواتر حديد-افضل انواع المظلات للسيارات-مظلات مدارس-مظلات مداخل البيت-مظلات الشد الانشائي-مظلات مساجد-سواتر خشبية-سواتر شينكو-مظلات شينكو-قرميد معدني-مظلات قماش-مظلات متحركة-مظلات بلاستيك-مظلات هرمية.*
*مظلات سيارات من الاختيارالاول 0114996351 اسعار مخفضه 80 ريال للمتر ضمان 10 سنوات سواترالاختيارالاول-*
مظلات مداخل الفلل-تركيب مظلات خارجية للحدائق-مظلات مداخل فلل خارجية وفنادق-تركيب المظلات للمداخل-أجدد اشكال مظلات منازل
مظلات مداخل الفلل والمنازل و الفنادق والشركات متوفرة لدي مؤسسة الأختيار الاول بأشكال جمالية مميزة.نوفر فى مؤسسة مظلات الرياض-نقوم بتركيب مظلات مداخل فلل وبيوت و منشأت تجارية وسكنية .تمنح مظلات المداخل شكل جمالي للمكان كما انها تساعد على ملء فراغات المداخل.
ج/0500559613 
ج/0535553929​


​ نعتمد أحدث أشكال مظلات خشبية للمداخل حيث يعتبر الخشب بنوعيه الطبيعي والمعالج من العناصر الرئيسية فى تصنيع مظلات المداخل فالخشب يجعل المنزل يظهر فى حجم أكبر.
لا ينبغي عليك عزيزى العميل اهمال المدخل الرئيسي لمنزلك او فلتك فهو واجهتك امام الضيوف وهو جزء رئيسى من تصميم المنزل لذا احرص على تجميله بمظلة راقية جميلة تزينه وتمنع دخول الشمس عن المنزل فى نفس الوقت.
مظلات الممرات الخشبية فى حدائق المنازل:
نقوم بتركيب المظلات الخشبية بحيث تشكل ممر جميل للحدائق المنزلية.
مظلات بلاستيك للمداخل:
نقوم بتركيب مظلات بلاستيك لمداخل المنازل والفلل تسمح بمرور الضوء النهاري للمنزل.
مظلات اشرعة بي في سي:
نقوم بتركيب مظلات شراعية قماشية انيقة بالوان تتناسب مع الوان دهانات المنازل.
مظلات مداخل لكسان:
نوفر مظلات مداخل من اللكسان بالوان وتغطيات مختلفة شفافة و قاتمة حسب الطلب.
مظلات مثبتة فى الحائط:
نقوم بتركيب المظلات الثابتة لواجهات المنازل.
مواصفات مظلات مداخل الفلل و المنازل:
1-حجب أشعة الشمس الحارقة فى الصيف.
2-إمكانية التزيين بالزهور والنباتات و الإضاءات.
3-عزل الأتربة والغبار عن المنزل او الفلة.
4-سهولة التنظيف والتلميع وعدم التعرض للتأكل.
مظلات مداخل الفلل
يتم تركيب مظلات المداخل للفلل ومظلات سيارات بالمداخل فى مؤسسة الأختيار الاول فى وقت قياسي و بأشكال تتناسب مع واجهات المنازل والفلل.
مظلات خارجية للحدائق
متخصصون فى تركيب مظلات جلسات خارجية للحدائق من أجود نوعيات خامات قماش البي في سي الكوري العازل للحرارة والمضاد للتمزق والإهتراء.
بالإضافة لتوفير نوعيات مظلات الخشب البلاستيكي والحديدي الخشابي لتظليل أماكن الجلوس بالحدائق.
نوفر أشكال مظلات الحدائق بالأشكال الهرمية والدائرية والمخروطية والقوسية فلدينا جميع الأشكال التى ترضي كل الأذواق.
مظلات مداخل الفلل















نعتمد أحدث أشكال مظلات خشبية للمداخل  حيث يعتبر الخشب بنوعيه الطبيعي والمعالج من العناصر الرئيسية فى تصنيع مظلات المداخل فالخشب يجعل المنزل يظهر فى حجم أكبر.​



لا ينبغي عليك عزيزى العميل اهمال المدخل الرئيسي لمنزلك او فلتك فهو واجهتك امام الضيوف 
وهو جزء رئيسى من تصميم المنزل لذا احرص على تجميله بمظلة راقية جميلة تزينه وتمنع دخول الشمس عن المنزل فى نفس الوقت.​



مظلات الممرات الخشبية فى حدائق المنازل:
نقوم بتركيب المظلات الخشبية بحيث تشكل ممر جميل للحدائق المنزلية.​



مظلات بلاستيك للمداخل:
نقوم بتركيب مظلات بلاستيك لمداخل المنازل والفلل تسمح بمرور الضوء النهاري للمنزل.





مظلات اشرعة بي في سي:
نقوم بتركيب مظلات شراعية قماشية انيقة بالوان تتناسب مع الوان دهانات المنازل.​



مظلات مداخل لكسان:
نوفر مظلات مداخل من اللكسان بالوان وتغطيات مختلفة شفافة و قاتمة حسب الطلب.
مظلات مثبتة فى الحائط:
نقوم بتركيب المظلات الثابتة لواجهات المنازل.​





مظلات مداخل فلل وقصور _*مظلات مداخل الفلل الرياض*_​



مواصفات مظلات مداخل الفلل و المنازل:
1-حجب أشعة الشمس الحارقة فى الصيف.
2-إمكانية التزيين بالزهور والنباتات و الإضاءات.
3-عزل الأتربة والغبار عن المنزل او الفلة.
4-سهولة التنظيف والتلميع وعدم التعرض للتأكل.
يتم تركيب مظلات المداخل للفلل ومظلات سيارات بالمداخل فى مؤسسة الأختيار الاول فى وقت قياسي و بأشكال تتناسب مع واجهات المنازل والفلل.​











مظلات خارجية للحدائق





متخصصون فى تركيب مظلات جلسات خارجية للحدائق من أجود نوعيات خامات قماش البي في سي الكوري العازل للحرارة والمضاد للتمزق والإهتراء.
بالإضافة لتوفير نوعيات مظلات الخشب البلاستيكي والحديدي الخشابي لتظليل أماكن الجلوس بالحدائق.
نوفر أشكال مظلات الحدائق بالأشكال الهرمية والدائرية والمخروطية والقوسية فلدينا جميع الأشكال التى ترضي كل الأذواق.​​​*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول0553770074 www.alaktiar.com *
*مظلات وسواتر مؤسسة الاختيار الأول اسم مميز في عالم المظلات والسواتر على مدار سنوات طويلة ، هناجر ، قرميد ، خيام ، بيوت شعر ، مظلات الرياض, تركيب مظلات وسواتر* لمتابعة جديد اعمال مؤسسة مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول اضغط هنا
*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول *
www.alaktiar.com
مظلات وسواتر جدة , مظلات سيارات الطائف , مظلات مكة , مظلات سيارات الرياض , سواتر الخرج , مظلات الدمام , مظلات المدينة , سواتر جدة
مظلات ينبع , مظلات الرياض , سواتر الطائف , سواتر مكة , سواتر ومظلات الرياض , مظلات وسواتر الرياض , مظلات الاحساء , سواتر الدمام
مظلات الخميس , سواتر ابها , مظلات جازان , مظلات نجران , مظلات المناطق الوسطى , الدلم , السليل , المزاحمية , القصيم , بريدة , الخرج , الرياض , التخصصي
مظلات وسواتر فلل , مظلات فلل , مظلات سيارات , مظلات حدائق , مظلات مسابح , مظلات متحركة , مظلات احواش , مظلات مداخل , مظلات قصور , مظلات الرياض , حي العليا، حي السليمانية، حي الملك عبد العزيز، حي الملك عبد الله، حي الورود، حي صلاح الدين، حي الواحة، حي الملك فهد، حي المرسلات، حي النزهة، حي المغرزات، حي المروج، حي المصيف، حي التعاون، حي الإزدهار , حي الربيع، حي الندى، حي الصحافة، حي النرجس، حي العارض، حي النفل، حي العقيق، حي الوادي، حي الغدير، حي الياسمين، حي الفلاح، حي بنبان، حي القيروان، حي حطين، حي الملقا , حي المعذر، حي المحمدية، حي الرحمانية، حي الرائد، حي النخيل الغربي، حي النخيل، حي أم الحمام الشرقي، حي أم الحمام , حي الدوبية، حي القرى، حي الصناعية، حي الوسيطاء، حي معكال، حي الفيصلية، حي منفوحة، حي المنصورة، حي اليمامة، حي سلام، حي جبرة، حي عتيقة، حي غبيراء، حي البطيحا، حي الخالدية، حي الديرة، حي الصالحية، حي العود، حي المرقب، حي منفوحة الجديدة , حي الدار البيضاء، حي طيبة، حي المنصورية , حي الرفيعة، حي الهدا، حي الشرقية، حي الناصرية، حي صياح، حي الوشام، حي النموذجية، حي المعذر، حي المؤتمرات، ، حي أم سليم، حي الشميسي، حي الجرادية، حي الفاخرية، حي عليشة , حي الحائر، حي الغنامية , النسيم الشرقي، النسيم الغربي، الريان، الروابي، المنار، السلام، النظيم، الندوة , خشم العان، حي الدفاع، حي المناخ، حي السلي، حي النور، حي الإسكان، حي الصناعية الجديدة، حي الجزيرة، حي السعادة، حي الفيحاء، حي هيت، حي البريه، حي المشاعل , حي جرير، حي الربوة، حي الزهراء، حي الصفا، حي الضباط، حي الملز، حي الوزارات، حي الفاروق، حي العمل، حي ثليم، حي المربع، حي الفوطة , حي الروضة، حي الرمال، حي المونسية، حي قرطبة، حي الجنادرية، حي القادسية، حي اليرموك، حي غرناطة، حي أشبيلية، حي الحمراء، حي المعيزلية، حي الخليج، حي الملك فيصل، حي القدس، حي النهضة، حي الأندلس  , حي المهدية، حي عرقة، حي ظهرة لبن، حي الخزامى، حي السفارات ,هجرة وادي لبن، حي العريجاء، حي الدريهمية، حي العريجاء الوسطى، حي شبرا، حي السويدي الغربي، حي ظهرة البديعة، حي سلطانة، حي الزهرة، حي السويدي , حي أحد، حي عكاظ، حي الشفاء، حي المروة، حي بدر، حي المصانع، حي المنصورية، حي عريض , جرة وادي لبن، حي ظهرة نمار حي ديراب، حي نمار، حي الحزم, , مظلات وسواتر الرياض , مظلات سيارات الرياض , هناجر , مظلات شينكو , مظلات فلل , مظلات التخصصي , مظلات بافضل الاسعار , نتواجد في انحاء المملكة , مظلات وسواتر الرياض , سواتر الرياض , مظلات الرياض , سواتر ومظلات الرياض , هناجر الرياض , بيوت شعر , الرياض للمظلات والسواتر*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول | مظلات وسواترالرياض*
*الإختيار الأول- شركة مظلات,سواتر ومظلات,مظلات سيارات ...*
www.alakhttiar.com
مظلات وسواتر الرياض , مظلات الرياض , سواتر الرياض ,مظلات,سواتر,سواتر ومظلات الرياض, مظلات - مظلات, مظلات - مظلات المظلات -سواتر السواتر, مظلات - مظلات المظلات سواتر - مظلات سيارات الاختيارالاول-معرضناالرياض-شارع التخصصي, مظلات - سيارات - مظلات سيارات - انواع السواتر, سواتر - سواتر, سواتر مظلات هناجر قرميد, سواتر مظلات قراميد هناجربالصورشاهدو معارض مظلات سيارات وسواتر الاختيارالاول, سواتر مضلات هناجر, هناجر - سيارات - مظلات سيارات - انواع السواتر, هناجر مشاريع الاختيارالاول, هناجر ومظلات الاختيارمظلات الخيام-مظلات مدارس0500559613مظلات قماش الماني(alakhttiar1), مظلات وسواتر - سواتر ومظلات - مظلات - سواتر - هناهر - بيوت شعر - قرميد, مظلات وسواتر الاختيار(الظل الحديث(-فرع التخصصي ت/0114996351 ج/0500559613, مظلات,سواتر,هناجر,مظلات وسواتر,الرياض,جدة,الدمام,تبوك, المدينة,عسير,التخصصي ,..
_شركة_ الإختيار الأول-_شركة مظلات_,سواتر ومظلات,_مظلات_,السواتر والمظلات,_مظلات_ وسواتر ,الهناجر,قريمد,_مظلات_ سيارات, _مظلات_ مدارس...
*الاختيارالاول التظليل الحديث لتركيب مظلات السيارات واعمال السواتر بالرياض - جدة - الدمام - خميس مشيط - ابها - المدينة المنورة جوال/0500559613 تليفاكس/0114996351 ج/0535553929*
*مظلات وسواتر التخصصي الرياض | مظلات وسواتر*
sawater-sa.com
_مظلات_ وسواتر الرياض
*معارضنا المعتمدة* 
*الرئيسي: الرياض - شارع *التخصصي
*المعارض بالمدن الاخرى*
*جدة - الدمام - الاحساء - خميس مشيط*
*لدينا مندوبينا في المناطق التالية:.*
*# المناطق الوسطى: الخرج - القصيم - حائل **# المناطق الغربية : جدة - مكة المكرمة - المدينة المنورة - الطائف - ينب# المناطق الشرقية: الدمام - الخبر - الأحساء - القطيف - - الخفجي - الجبيل - حفر الباطن**# المناطق الشمالية: تبوك - الجوف - عرعر .**# المناطق الجنوبية: عسير - الباحة - نجران - جازان **#مناطق اخرى: ننفذ الاعمال في جميع المدن الاخرى شرط ان تتجاوز المساحه 100 متر مربع**وعدة مدن اخرى بالمملكة*
*ننفذ مشآريع المظلات والسواتر والهناجروالمستودعات*
*بجميع منآطق السعوديه*​  للإتصالات والإستفسارات
ج/0500559613 ج/0535553929 ج/0548682241 ت/0114996351
* شهادة تسجيل معتمدة من وزارة التجارة والاستثمار
سجل تجاري رقم 1010896134
المركز الرئيسي / شارع التخصصي
الاسم التجاري للفرع/مؤسسة مظلات الاختيار الاول للمقاولات - سواترالرياض-مظلات وسواترالتخصصي
للأستفسار تواصل معنا على الارقام التالية
تليفاكس \ 0114996351 
ج \ 0500559613
ج \ 0535553929
ج \ 0548682241*​[/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]​


----------



## معرض التخصصي (18 مارس 2021)

*رد: شركة تركيب مظلات بالخرج 0553770074 توريد مشاريع مظلات بالخرج - مظلات مدارس وجامعات وكليات وساحات*

*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول - الاختيار الاول المظلات و السواتر*
alakhttiar1.com
_مظلات_ ممرات _مظلات_ مداخل فنادق برجولات خشبية للممرات 0500559613 _مظلات_ ممرات .... _مظلات_ و _سواتر_ الاختيار الاول نقدم افضل _المظلات_ و _السواتر_ و الهناجر كما نوفر القرميد
 *مظلات وسواتر الرياض – معرض التخصصي
mthlat-sa.com/
مظلات وسواتر الرياض – سواتر الرياض – مظلات الرياض- تركيب سواتر بالرياض – هناجر الرياض – تركيب مظلات الرياض – مظلات بالرياض – سواتر ومظلات الرياض*
*سواتر و مظلات الرياض
سواتر و مظلات الرياض معرض مظلات وسواترالتخصصي
www.sawatr.com/
سواتر و مظلات لتغطية المسابح و الفلل و الحواجز الارضية و الاخشاب البلاستيكية 0535553929 مظلات وسواتر الرياض خصوم 35 % مظلات سيارات , مظلات , اسعار مذهلة *سواتر و مظلات لتغطية المسابح و الفلل و الحواجز الارضية و الاخشاب البلاستيكية 0535553929 _مظلات وسواتر_ الرياض خصوم 35 % مظلات سيارات , مظلات , اسعار مذهلة ,
مظلات - مظلات الرياض - مظلات التخصصي - _مظلات وسواتر_ الرياض - سواتر جدة - سواتر الرياض - تركيب مظلات الرياض - مظلات سيارات - شركة سواتر - شركة مظلات - هناجر
 *مظلات وسواتر - مظلات وسواتر التخصصي*
*مظلات وسواتر الاختيارالاول التخصصي*
سواتر ومظلات الرياض مظلات الرياض sawatr.com , _مظلات وسواتر_ الاختيار الاول | _مظلات وسواتر_
شاهد المزيد
*خدمات مظلات وسواتر التخصصي* 
شركة مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول الظل الحديث التخصصي
*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول | مظلات وسواتر 0500559613*
alakhttiar1.com
*[FONT=&quot]الاختيارالدمام // مظلات الاختيارالخميس // مظلات الاختيارابها // مظلات الاختيار جيزان للتواصل جوال : [FONT=&quot]0500559613** [FONT=&quot]- 0114996351* 
مشاريع _مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول_ 0500559613. مشاريع مظلات الاختيار الاول بأفضل الأسعار تشييد مظلات الشد الإنشائي مظلات مميزة السعر
*مظلات وسواتر التخصصي الرياض | *
*sawater-sa.com*
_تخصصنا : تصنيع وتصميم وتشييد مظلات سيارات - مظلات مواقف حكوميه وخاصه - مظلات سيارات فلل 
مظلات سيارات قصور وجميع الاستخدامات من المظلات للسيارات والمركبات بمختلف احجامها بجوده عاليه 
وتوريد وتركيب كافة الاعمال المعدنيه من المظلات الحديدة في استخدمات متعدده
منها مظلات المستشفيات ومواقف الموظفين للوزارات والشركات والمدارس والجامعات بمواصفات عالية واسعار مثالية.
جميع انواع الاعمال بالصناعات المقاومه للحرارة وعوامل الجو الطبيعيه_
_مظلات_ وسواتر الرياض,مظلات وسواترالتخصصي
*سواتر و مظلات الرياض,*
*مظلات , سواتر , مظلات و سواتر الرياض , مظلات الرياض , سواتر الرياض,مظلات وسواتر الاختيارالاول,سواترالتخصصي,مظلات وسواتر*
مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول- الرياض-التخصصي-حي النخيل ت/0114996351 ج/ 0500559613
*مظلات سيارات وسواتر بالرياض* pvc و* سواتر* الرياض *مظلات سيارات*
*مظلات وسواتر - مظلات وسواتر التخصصي*
sawater-sa.com
تقدم _مظلات وسواتر_ افضل الاعمال _للمظلات والسواتر_ . _مظلات وسواتر_ الرياض 0500559613 , مظلات سيارات , خصومات مذهلة , اشكال جديدة , مظلات الرياض , مظلات فلل , سواتر
نهتم فى مؤسسة مظلات  وسواتر الاختيار الاول بتوفير مظلات باحجام تتسع لاي عدد من المظلات تناسب المواقف للتظليل الكامل وحماية زجاج ومقاعد السيارات بالاضافة لتركيب مظلات سيارات الفلل والقصور ولاصحاب المنازل ومواقف الشركات وتظليل سيارات الطلبة والاساتذة بالجامعات والاطباء بالمستشفيات ومواقف المولات التجارية
ج/0500559613 ج/0535553929
تركيب مظلات تغطية الخزانات والتكييفات باسطح المنازل-تركيب مظلات العاب الاطفال بالحضانات وروض الاطفال.
توفر المظلة الحماية الكاملة للسيارة فلا تحتاج لكثرة الغسيل والتنظيف للتخلص من الغبار بالاضافة الى انها توفر الخصوصية عند تركيبها داخل الفلل والقصور والاماكن العامة.
تتفاوت اسعار مظلات السيارات حسب حجم السيارة او السيارات المطلوب تظليلها.
فوائد تظليل السيارات:
1-حماية الزجاج من اشعة الشمس فلا يصاب الزجاج بالسرطان بالاضافة الى حماية الديكورات الداخلية للسيارة و المقاعد خصوصا اذا كانت من الجلد من التعرض لاشعة الشمس المباشرة.
2-تجنب الاضرار الخطيرة التى قد تنجم نتيجة ارتفاع درجة حرارة الموتور بفعل حرارة الشمس مما يساعد على طول العمر الافتراضي للموتور .
3-تظليل السيارة بشكل جيد خاصة فى فصل الصيف يجعل التكييف يعمل بشكل اكثر كفاءة.
4-تجنب تغير لون سيارتك الذى يذهب ويتعرض للبهتان نتيجة وقوف السيارة مدة طويلة فى الشمس بدون تظليل.
*شركة سواتر ومظلات الاختيار الاول لتركيب مشاريع مظلات - السواتر - الهناجر - القرميد - البيوت الشعر - المستودعات- *
*ج/0500559613 ج/0535553929 ج/0548682241 ت/0114996351*
*تقدم ارقي واجمل انواع المظلات والسواتروالهناجر وانشاء المستودعات العامة كما نقوم بتوريد وتصميم وتنفيذ جميع انواع المظلات والسواترللمشاريع العامة الحكومية والخاصة بالشركات والفلل والقصور ومن اولويتنا :-*
*مظلات السيارات - مظلات المسابح -مظلات المدارس - مظلات  الساحات - هناجر حديد - سواتر شرائح- سواتر مجدول - سواتر اقمشه - سواتر جدارية - شبوك زراعيه - وتشييد جميع انواع المظلات والسواتر الخشبيه (فيمكو) بجوده عاليه*
*وتوريد وتركيب كافة الاعمال المعدنيه والمظلات وتغطيتها بالقماش pvc او بالصاج المعرج مع العازل ساندوتش بانل وكافة انواع الهناجر ويتم  وصل القماش بماكينة خاصة لاجراء اللحام الحراري ( الكبس الحراري ) للقماش pvc المقاومه للحرارة وعوامل الجو الطبيعيه ..*
*مظلات سيارات متطورة وذات مواصفات عالية.*
*مظلات سيارات معلقة بدون أعمدة من الأمام لسهولة التوقف والحركة.*
*مظلات سيارات ذات أشكال جديدة ورائعة, منها الهرمي ومنها المقوسة وغيرها.*
*مظلات للسيارات بكافة أشكالها وأحجامها.*
*مظلات سيارات من قماش البولي إثلين Polyethylene shade net covers*
*مظلات سيارات من قماش بي في سي PVC, PVDF covers*
*مظلات وسواتر شركة الاختيار الاول التخصصي*
*مظلات وسواتر شركة الاختيار الاول نقدم أفضل أنواع المظلات من خلال خبراء  ومتخصصون في تركيب المظلاتوالسواتر والهناجر بمستوى جودة عالي للشركات والمصانع والبنوك ومواقف السيارات والمستشفيات باستخدام أفضل وأحدث التقنيات وأفضل الخامات نحن متخصصون في مجال الإنشاء والدراسات الهندسية*
*سواتر ومظلات شركة الاختيار الاول السعودية توفر أفضل المواصفات في المظلات من أجل تقديم خدمة أفضل تحوز على رضاكم:*
*- مظلات عازلة للحرارة من أفضل المواد العازلة للحرارة لحماية السيارات من الحرارة المرتفعة للشمس*
*- شكل جذاب ومميز يتناسب مع طبيعة المكان*
*- الهيكل الحديدي مطلي بمواد عازلة لحمايته من الصدأ والتأكل*
*- عمل المظلات بطرق فنية لاستيعاب أكبر عدد من السيارات*
*نقدم في مظلات وسواتر شركة الاختيار الاول أفضل أنواع المظلات والسواتر المصنعة من أجود الخامات للتناسب مع جو المملكة ودرجات الحرارة الشديدة والمحافظة على السيارات خلال فترة تواجدها* 
*نتشرف بوجود افضل كادر فني ومهندسون ومشرفوت متخصصون فى تركيبات وتنفيذ مشاريع المظلات والسواتر وجميع اعمال الحدادة.
يتوفر لدينا مجال تنفيذ وتركيب:
سواتر حديد-افضل انواع المظلات للسيارات-مظلات مدارس-مظلات مداخل البيت-مظلات الشد الانشائي-مظلات مساجد-سواتر خشبية-سواتر شينكو-مظلات شينكو-قرميد معدني-مظلات قماش-مظلات متحركة-مظلات بلاستيك-مظلات هرمية.*
*مظلات سيارات من الاختيارالاول 0114996351 اسعار مخفضه 80 ريال للمتر ضمان 10 سنوات سواترالاختيارالاول-*
مظلات مداخل الفلل-تركيب مظلات خارجية للحدائق-مظلات مداخل فلل خارجية وفنادق-تركيب المظلات للمداخل-أجدد اشكال مظلات منازل
مظلات مداخل الفلل والمنازل و الفنادق والشركات متوفرة لدي مؤسسة الأختيار الاول بأشكال جمالية مميزة.نوفر فى مؤسسة مظلات الرياض-نقوم بتركيب مظلات مداخل فلل وبيوت و منشأت تجارية وسكنية .تمنح مظلات المداخل شكل جمالي للمكان كما انها تساعد على ملء فراغات المداخل.
ج/0500559613 
ج/0535553929​


​ نعتمد أحدث أشكال مظلات خشبية للمداخل حيث يعتبر الخشب بنوعيه الطبيعي والمعالج من العناصر الرئيسية فى تصنيع مظلات المداخل فالخشب يجعل المنزل يظهر فى حجم أكبر.
لا ينبغي عليك عزيزى العميل اهمال المدخل الرئيسي لمنزلك او فلتك فهو واجهتك امام الضيوف وهو جزء رئيسى من تصميم المنزل لذا احرص على تجميله بمظلة راقية جميلة تزينه وتمنع دخول الشمس عن المنزل فى نفس الوقت.
مظلات الممرات الخشبية فى حدائق المنازل:
نقوم بتركيب المظلات الخشبية بحيث تشكل ممر جميل للحدائق المنزلية.
مظلات بلاستيك للمداخل:
نقوم بتركيب مظلات بلاستيك لمداخل المنازل والفلل تسمح بمرور الضوء النهاري للمنزل.
مظلات اشرعة بي في سي:
نقوم بتركيب مظلات شراعية قماشية انيقة بالوان تتناسب مع الوان دهانات المنازل.
مظلات مداخل لكسان:
نوفر مظلات مداخل من اللكسان بالوان وتغطيات مختلفة شفافة و قاتمة حسب الطلب.
مظلات مثبتة فى الحائط:
نقوم بتركيب المظلات الثابتة لواجهات المنازل.
مواصفات مظلات مداخل الفلل و المنازل:
1-حجب أشعة الشمس الحارقة فى الصيف.
2-إمكانية التزيين بالزهور والنباتات و الإضاءات.
3-عزل الأتربة والغبار عن المنزل او الفلة.
4-سهولة التنظيف والتلميع وعدم التعرض للتأكل.
مظلات مداخل الفلل
يتم تركيب مظلات المداخل للفلل ومظلات سيارات بالمداخل فى مؤسسة الأختيار الاول فى وقت قياسي و بأشكال تتناسب مع واجهات المنازل والفلل.
مظلات خارجية للحدائق
متخصصون فى تركيب مظلات جلسات خارجية للحدائق من أجود نوعيات خامات قماش البي في سي الكوري العازل للحرارة والمضاد للتمزق والإهتراء.
بالإضافة لتوفير نوعيات مظلات الخشب البلاستيكي والحديدي الخشابي لتظليل أماكن الجلوس بالحدائق.
نوفر أشكال مظلات الحدائق بالأشكال الهرمية والدائرية والمخروطية والقوسية فلدينا جميع الأشكال التى ترضي كل الأذواق.
مظلات مداخل الفلل















نعتمد أحدث أشكال مظلات خشبية للمداخل حيث يعتبر الخشب بنوعيه الطبيعي والمعالج من العناصر الرئيسية فى تصنيع مظلات المداخل فالخشب يجعل المنزل يظهر فى حجم أكبر.​



لا ينبغي عليك عزيزى العميل اهمال المدخل الرئيسي لمنزلك او فلتك فهو واجهتك امام الضيوف 
وهو جزء رئيسى من تصميم المنزل لذا احرص على تجميله بمظلة راقية جميلة تزينه وتمنع دخول الشمس عن المنزل فى نفس الوقت.​



مظلات الممرات الخشبية فى حدائق المنازل:
نقوم بتركيب المظلات الخشبية بحيث تشكل ممر جميل للحدائق المنزلية.​



مظلات بلاستيك للمداخل:
نقوم بتركيب مظلات بلاستيك لمداخل المنازل والفلل تسمح بمرور الضوء النهاري للمنزل.





مظلات اشرعة بي في سي:
نقوم بتركيب مظلات شراعية قماشية انيقة بالوان تتناسب مع الوان دهانات المنازل.​



مظلات مداخل لكسان:
نوفر مظلات مداخل من اللكسان بالوان وتغطيات مختلفة شفافة و قاتمة حسب الطلب.
مظلات مثبتة فى الحائط:
نقوم بتركيب المظلات الثابتة لواجهات المنازل.​





مظلات مداخل فلل وقصور _*مظلات مداخل الفلل الرياض*_​



مواصفات مظلات مداخل الفلل و المنازل:
1-حجب أشعة الشمس الحارقة فى الصيف.
2-إمكانية التزيين بالزهور والنباتات و الإضاءات.
3-عزل الأتربة والغبار عن المنزل او الفلة.
4-سهولة التنظيف والتلميع وعدم التعرض للتأكل.
يتم تركيب مظلات المداخل للفلل ومظلات سيارات بالمداخل فى مؤسسة الأختيار الاول فى وقت قياسي و بأشكال تتناسب مع واجهات المنازل والفلل.​











مظلات خارجية للحدائق





متخصصون فى تركيب مظلات جلسات خارجية للحدائق من أجود نوعيات خامات قماش البي في سي الكوري العازل للحرارة والمضاد للتمزق والإهتراء.
بالإضافة لتوفير نوعيات مظلات الخشب البلاستيكي والحديدي الخشابي لتظليل أماكن الجلوس بالحدائق.
نوفر أشكال مظلات الحدائق بالأشكال الهرمية والدائرية والمخروطية والقوسية فلدينا جميع الأشكال التى ترضي كل الأذواق.​​​*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول0553770074 www.alaktiar.com *
*مظلات وسواتر مؤسسة الاختيار الأول اسم مميز في عالم المظلات والسواتر على مدار سنوات طويلة ، هناجر ، قرميد ، خيام ، بيوت شعر ، مظلات الرياض, تركيب مظلات وسواتر* لمتابعة جديد اعمال مؤسسة مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول اضغط هنا
*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول *
www.alaktiar.com
مظلات وسواتر جدة , مظلات سيارات الطائف , مظلات مكة , مظلات سيارات الرياض , سواتر الخرج , مظلات الدمام , مظلات المدينة , سواتر جدة
مظلات ينبع , مظلات الرياض , سواتر الطائف , سواتر مكة , سواتر ومظلات الرياض , مظلات وسواتر الرياض , مظلات الاحساء , سواتر الدمام
مظلات الخميس , سواتر ابها , مظلات جازان , مظلات نجران , مظلات المناطق الوسطى , الدلم , السليل , المزاحمية , القصيم , بريدة , الخرج , الرياض , التخصصي
مظلات وسواتر فلل , مظلات فلل , مظلات سيارات , مظلات حدائق , مظلات مسابح , مظلات متحركة , مظلات احواش , مظلات مداخل , مظلات قصور , مظلات الرياض , حي العليا، حي السليمانية، حي الملك عبد العزيز، حي الملك عبد الله، حي الورود، حي صلاح الدين، حي الواحة، حي الملك فهد، حي المرسلات، حي النزهة، حي المغرزات، حي المروج، حي المصيف، حي التعاون، حي الإزدهار , حي الربيع، حي الندى، حي الصحافة، حي النرجس، حي العارض، حي النفل، حي العقيق، حي الوادي، حي الغدير، حي الياسمين، حي الفلاح، حي بنبان، حي القيروان، حي حطين، حي الملقا , حي المعذر، حي المحمدية، حي الرحمانية، حي الرائد، حي النخيل الغربي، حي النخيل، حي أم الحمام الشرقي، حي أم الحمام , حي الدوبية، حي القرى، حي الصناعية، حي الوسيطاء، حي معكال، حي الفيصلية، حي منفوحة، حي المنصورة، حي اليمامة، حي سلام، حي جبرة، حي عتيقة، حي غبيراء، حي البطيحا، حي الخالدية، حي الديرة، حي الصالحية، حي العود، حي المرقب، حي منفوحة الجديدة , حي الدار البيضاء، حي طيبة، حي  المنصورية , حي الرفيعة، حي الهدا، حي الشرقية، حي الناصرية، حي صياح، حي الوشام، حي النموذجية، حي المعذر، حي المؤتمرات، ، حي أم سليم، حي الشميسي، حي الجرادية، حي الفاخرية، حي عليشة , حي الحائر، حي الغنامية , النسيم الشرقي، النسيم الغربي، الريان، الروابي، المنار، السلام، النظيم، الندوة , خشم العان، حي الدفاع، حي المناخ، حي السلي، حي النور، حي الإسكان، حي الصناعية الجديدة، حي الجزيرة، حي السعادة، حي الفيحاء، حي هيت، حي البريه، حي المشاعل , حي جرير، حي الربوة، حي الزهراء، حي الصفا، حي الضباط، حي الملز، حي الوزارات، حي الفاروق، حي العمل، حي ثليم، حي المربع، حي الفوطة , حي الروضة، حي الرمال، حي المونسية، حي قرطبة، حي الجنادرية، حي القادسية، حي اليرموك، حي غرناطة، حي أشبيلية، حي الحمراء، حي المعيزلية، حي الخليج، حي الملك فيصل، حي القدس، حي النهضة، حي الأندلس , حي المهدية، حي عرقة، حي ظهرة لبن، حي الخزامى، حي السفارات ,هجرة وادي لبن، حي العريجاء، حي الدريهمية، حي العريجاء الوسطى، حي شبرا، حي السويدي الغربي، حي ظهرة البديعة، حي سلطانة، حي الزهرة، حي السويدي , حي أحد، حي عكاظ، حي الشفاء، حي المروة، حي بدر، حي المصانع، حي المنصورية، حي عريض , جرة وادي لبن، حي ظهرة نمار حي ديراب، حي نمار، حي الحزم, , مظلات وسواتر الرياض , مظلات سيارات الرياض , هناجر , مظلات شينكو , مظلات فلل , مظلات التخصصي , مظلات بافضل الاسعار , نتواجد في انحاء المملكة , مظلات وسواتر الرياض , سواتر الرياض , مظلات الرياض , سواتر ومظلات الرياض , هناجر الرياض , بيوت شعر , الرياض للمظلات والسواتر*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول | مظلات وسواترالرياض*
*الإختيار الأول- شركة مظلات,سواتر ومظلات,مظلات سيارات ...*
www.alakhttiar.com
مظلات وسواتر الرياض , مظلات الرياض , سواتر الرياض ,مظلات,سواتر,سواتر ومظلات الرياض, مظلات - مظلات, مظلات - مظلات المظلات -سواتر السواتر, مظلات - مظلات المظلات سواتر - مظلات سيارات الاختيارالاول-معرضناالرياض-شارع التخصصي, مظلات - سيارات - مظلات سيارات - انواع السواتر, سواتر - سواتر, سواتر مظلات هناجر قرميد, سواتر مظلات قراميد هناجربالصورشاهدو معارض مظلات سيارات وسواتر الاختيارالاول, سواتر مضلات هناجر, هناجر - سيارات - مظلات سيارات - انواع السواتر, هناجر مشاريع الاختيارالاول, هناجر ومظلات الاختيارمظلات الخيام-مظلات مدارس0500559613مظلات قماش الماني(alakhttiar1), مظلات وسواتر - سواتر ومظلات - مظلات - سواتر - هناهر - بيوت شعر - قرميد, مظلات وسواتر الاختيار(الظل الحديث(-فرع التخصصي ت/0114996351 ج/0500559613, مظلات,سواتر,هناجر,مظلات وسواتر,الرياض,جدة,الدمام,تبوك, المدينة,عسير,التخصصي ,..
_شركة_ الإختيار الأول-_شركة مظلات_,سواتر ومظلات,_مظلات_,السواتر والمظلات,_مظلات_ وسواتر ,الهناجر,قريمد,_مظلات_ سيارات, _مظلات_ مدارس...
*الاختيارالاول التظليل الحديث لتركيب مظلات السيارات واعمال السواتر بالرياض - جدة - الدمام - خميس مشيط - ابها - المدينة المنورة جوال/0500559613 تليفاكس/0114996351 ج/0535553929*
*مظلات وسواتر التخصصي الرياض | مظلات وسواتر*
sawater-sa.com
_مظلات_ وسواتر الرياض
*معارضنا المعتمدة* 
*الرئيسي: الرياض - شارع *التخصصي
*المعارض بالمدن الاخرى*
*جدة - الدمام - الاحساء - خميس مشيط*
*لدينا مندوبينا في المناطق التالية:.*
*# المناطق الوسطى: الخرج - القصيم - حائل **# المناطق الغربية : جدة - مكة المكرمة - المدينة المنورة - الطائف - ينب# المناطق الشرقية: الدمام - الخبر - الأحساء - القطيف - - الخفجي - الجبيل - حفر الباطن**# المناطق الشمالية: تبوك - الجوف - عرعر .**# المناطق الجنوبية: عسير - الباحة - نجران - جازان **#مناطق اخرى: ننفذ الاعمال في جميع المدن الاخرى شرط ان تتجاوز المساحه 100 متر مربع**وعدة مدن اخرى بالمملكة*
*ننفذ مشآريع المظلات والسواتر والهناجروالمستودعات*
*بجميع منآطق السعوديه*​  للإتصالات والإستفسارات
ج/0500559613 ج/0535553929 ج/0548682241 ت/0114996351
* شهادة تسجيل معتمدة من وزارة التجارة والاستثمار
سجل تجاري رقم 1010896134
المركز الرئيسي / شارع التخصصي
الاسم التجاري للفرع/مؤسسة مظلات الاختيار الاول للمقاولات - سواترالرياض-مظلات وسواترالتخصصي
للأستفسار تواصل معنا على الارقام التالية
تليفاكس \ 0114996351 
ج \ 0500559613
ج \ 0535553929
ج \ 0548682241*​[/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]​


----------



## معرض التخصصي (23 مارس 2021)

*رد: شركة تركيب مظلات بالخرج 0553770074 توريد مشاريع مظلات بالخرج - مظلات مدارس وجامعات وكليات وساحات*

*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول - الاختيار الاول المظلات و السواتر*
alakhttiar1.com
_مظلات_ ممرات _مظلات_ مداخل فنادق برجولات خشبية للممرات 0500559613 _مظلات_ ممرات .... _مظلات_ و _سواتر_ الاختيار الاول نقدم افضل _المظلات_ و _السواتر_ و الهناجر كما نوفر القرميد
 *مظلات وسواتر الرياض – معرض التخصصي
mthlat-sa.com/
مظلات وسواتر الرياض – سواتر الرياض – مظلات الرياض- تركيب سواتر بالرياض – هناجر الرياض – تركيب مظلات الرياض – مظلات بالرياض – سواتر ومظلات الرياض*
*سواتر و مظلات الرياض
سواتر و مظلات الرياض معرض مظلات وسواترالتخصصي
www.sawatr.com/
سواتر و مظلات لتغطية المسابح و الفلل و الحواجز الارضية و الاخشاب البلاستيكية 0535553929 مظلات وسواتر الرياض خصوم 35 % مظلات سيارات , مظلات , اسعار مذهلة *سواتر و مظلات لتغطية المسابح و الفلل و الحواجز الارضية و الاخشاب البلاستيكية 0535553929 _مظلات وسواتر_ الرياض خصوم 35 % مظلات سيارات , مظلات , اسعار مذهلة ,
مظلات - مظلات الرياض - مظلات التخصصي - _مظلات وسواتر_ الرياض - سواتر جدة - سواتر الرياض - تركيب مظلات الرياض - مظلات سيارات - شركة سواتر - شركة مظلات - هناجر
 *مظلات وسواتر - مظلات وسواتر التخصصي*
*مظلات وسواتر الاختيارالاول التخصصي*
سواتر ومظلات الرياض مظلات الرياض sawatr.com , _مظلات وسواتر_ الاختيار الاول | _مظلات وسواتر_
شاهد المزيد
*خدمات مظلات وسواتر التخصصي* 
شركة مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول الظل الحديث التخصصي
*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول | مظلات وسواتر 0500559613*
alakhttiar1.com
*[FONT=&quot]الاختيارالدمام // مظلات الاختيارالخميس // مظلات الاختيارابها // مظلات الاختيار جيزان للتواصل جوال : [FONT=&quot]0500559613** [FONT=&quot]- 0114996351* 
مشاريع _مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول_ 0500559613. مشاريع مظلات الاختيار الاول بأفضل الأسعار تشييد مظلات الشد الإنشائي مظلات مميزة السعر
*مظلات وسواتر التخصصي الرياض | *
*sawater-sa.com*
_تخصصنا : تصنيع وتصميم وتشييد مظلات سيارات - مظلات مواقف حكوميه وخاصه - مظلات سيارات فلل 
مظلات سيارات قصور وجميع الاستخدامات من المظلات للسيارات والمركبات بمختلف احجامها بجوده عاليه 
وتوريد وتركيب كافة الاعمال المعدنيه من المظلات الحديدة في استخدمات متعدده
منها مظلات المستشفيات ومواقف الموظفين للوزارات والشركات والمدارس والجامعات بمواصفات عالية واسعار مثالية.
جميع انواع الاعمال بالصناعات المقاومه للحرارة وعوامل الجو الطبيعيه_
_مظلات_ وسواتر الرياض,مظلات وسواترالتخصصي
*سواتر و مظلات الرياض,*
*مظلات , سواتر , مظلات و سواتر الرياض , مظلات الرياض , سواتر الرياض,مظلات وسواتر الاختيارالاول,سواترالتخصصي,مظلات وسواتر*
مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول- الرياض-التخصصي-حي النخيل ت/0114996351 ج/ 0500559613
*مظلات سيارات وسواتر بالرياض* pvc و* سواتر* الرياض *مظلات سيارات*
*مظلات وسواتر - مظلات وسواتر التخصصي*
sawater-sa.com
تقدم _مظلات وسواتر_ افضل الاعمال _للمظلات والسواتر_ . _مظلات وسواتر_ الرياض 0500559613 , مظلات سيارات , خصومات مذهلة , اشكال جديدة , مظلات الرياض , مظلات فلل , سواتر
نهتم فى مؤسسة مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول بتوفير مظلات باحجام تتسع لاي عدد من المظلات تناسب المواقف للتظليل الكامل وحماية زجاج ومقاعد السيارات بالاضافة لتركيب مظلات سيارات الفلل والقصور ولاصحاب المنازل ومواقف الشركات وتظليل سيارات الطلبة والاساتذة بالجامعات والاطباء بالمستشفيات ومواقف المولات التجارية
ج/0500559613 ج/0535553929
تركيب مظلات تغطية الخزانات والتكييفات باسطح المنازل-تركيب مظلات العاب الاطفال بالحضانات وروض الاطفال.
توفر المظلة الحماية الكاملة للسيارة فلا تحتاج لكثرة الغسيل والتنظيف للتخلص من الغبار بالاضافة الى انها توفر الخصوصية عند تركيبها داخل الفلل والقصور والاماكن العامة.
تتفاوت اسعار مظلات السيارات حسب حجم السيارة او السيارات المطلوب تظليلها.
فوائد تظليل السيارات:
1-حماية الزجاج من اشعة الشمس فلا يصاب الزجاج بالسرطان بالاضافة الى حماية الديكورات الداخلية للسيارة و المقاعد خصوصا اذا كانت من الجلد من التعرض لاشعة الشمس المباشرة.
2-تجنب الاضرار الخطيرة التى قد تنجم نتيجة ارتفاع درجة حرارة الموتور بفعل حرارة الشمس مما يساعد على طول العمر الافتراضي للموتور .
3-تظليل السيارة بشكل جيد خاصة فى فصل الصيف يجعل التكييف يعمل بشكل اكثر كفاءة.
4-تجنب تغير لون سيارتك الذى يذهب ويتعرض للبهتان نتيجة وقوف السيارة مدة طويلة فى الشمس بدون تظليل.
*شركة سواتر ومظلات الاختيار الاول لتركيب مشاريع مظلات - السواتر - الهناجر - القرميد - البيوت الشعر - المستودعات- *
*ج/0500559613 ج/0535553929 ج/0548682241 ت/0114996351*
*تقدم ارقي واجمل انواع المظلات والسواتروالهناجر وانشاء المستودعات العامة كما نقوم بتوريد وتصميم وتنفيذ جميع انواع المظلات والسواترللمشاريع العامة الحكومية والخاصة بالشركات والفلل والقصور ومن اولويتنا :-*
*مظلات السيارات - مظلات المسابح -مظلات المدارس - مظلات  الساحات - هناجر حديد - سواتر شرائح- سواتر مجدول - سواتر اقمشه - سواتر جدارية - شبوك زراعيه - وتشييد جميع انواع المظلات والسواتر الخشبيه (فيمكو) بجوده عاليه*
*وتوريد وتركيب كافة الاعمال المعدنيه والمظلات وتغطيتها بالقماش pvc او بالصاج المعرج مع العازل ساندوتش بانل وكافة انواع الهناجر ويتم وصل القماش بماكينة خاصة لاجراء اللحام الحراري ( الكبس الحراري ) للقماش pvc المقاومه للحرارة وعوامل الجو الطبيعيه ..*
*مظلات سيارات متطورة وذات مواصفات عالية.*
*مظلات سيارات معلقة بدون أعمدة من الأمام لسهولة التوقف والحركة.*
*مظلات سيارات ذات أشكال جديدة ورائعة, منها الهرمي ومنها المقوسة وغيرها.*
*مظلات للسيارات بكافة أشكالها وأحجامها.*
*مظلات سيارات من قماش البولي إثلين Polyethylene shade net covers*
*مظلات سيارات من قماش بي في سي PVC, PVDF covers*
*مظلات وسواتر شركة الاختيار الاول التخصصي*
*مظلات وسواتر شركة الاختيار الاول نقدم أفضل أنواع المظلات من خلال خبراء ومتخصصون في تركيب المظلاتوالسواتر والهناجر بمستوى جودة عالي للشركات والمصانع والبنوك ومواقف السيارات والمستشفيات باستخدام أفضل وأحدث التقنيات وأفضل الخامات نحن متخصصون في مجال الإنشاء والدراسات الهندسية*
*سواتر ومظلات شركة الاختيار الاول السعودية توفر أفضل المواصفات في المظلات من أجل تقديم خدمة أفضل تحوز على رضاكم:*
*- مظلات عازلة للحرارة من أفضل المواد العازلة للحرارة لحماية السيارات من الحرارة المرتفعة للشمس*
*- شكل جذاب ومميز يتناسب مع طبيعة المكان*
*- الهيكل الحديدي مطلي بمواد عازلة لحمايته من الصدأ والتأكل*
*- عمل المظلات بطرق فنية لاستيعاب أكبر عدد من السيارات*
*نقدم في مظلات وسواتر شركة الاختيار الاول أفضل أنواع المظلات والسواتر المصنعة من أجود الخامات للتناسب مع جو المملكة ودرجات الحرارة الشديدة والمحافظة على السيارات خلال فترة تواجدها* 
*نتشرف بوجود افضل كادر فني ومهندسون ومشرفوت متخصصون فى تركيبات وتنفيذ مشاريع المظلات والسواتر وجميع اعمال الحدادة.
يتوفر لدينا مجال تنفيذ وتركيب:
سواتر حديد-افضل انواع المظلات للسيارات-مظلات مدارس-مظلات مداخل البيت-مظلات الشد الانشائي-مظلات مساجد-سواتر خشبية-سواتر شينكو-مظلات شينكو-قرميد معدني-مظلات قماش-مظلات متحركة-مظلات بلاستيك-مظلات هرمية.*
*مظلات سيارات من الاختيارالاول 0114996351 اسعار مخفضه 80 ريال للمتر ضمان 10 سنوات سواترالاختيارالاول-*
مظلات مداخل الفلل-تركيب مظلات خارجية للحدائق-مظلات مداخل فلل خارجية وفنادق-تركيب المظلات للمداخل-أجدد اشكال مظلات منازل
مظلات مداخل الفلل والمنازل و الفنادق والشركات متوفرة لدي مؤسسة الأختيار الاول بأشكال جمالية مميزة.نوفر فى مؤسسة مظلات الرياض-نقوم بتركيب مظلات مداخل فلل وبيوت و منشأت تجارية وسكنية .تمنح مظلات المداخل شكل جمالي للمكان كما انها تساعد على ملء فراغات المداخل.
ج/0500559613 
ج/0535553929​


​ نعتمد أحدث أشكال مظلات خشبية للمداخل حيث يعتبر الخشب بنوعيه الطبيعي والمعالج من العناصر الرئيسية فى تصنيع مظلات المداخل فالخشب يجعل المنزل يظهر فى حجم أكبر.
لا ينبغي عليك عزيزى العميل اهمال المدخل الرئيسي لمنزلك او فلتك فهو واجهتك امام الضيوف وهو جزء رئيسى من تصميم المنزل لذا احرص على تجميله  بمظلة راقية جميلة تزينه وتمنع دخول الشمس عن المنزل فى نفس الوقت.
مظلات الممرات الخشبية فى حدائق المنازل:
نقوم بتركيب المظلات الخشبية بحيث تشكل ممر جميل للحدائق المنزلية.
مظلات بلاستيك للمداخل:
نقوم بتركيب مظلات بلاستيك لمداخل المنازل والفلل تسمح بمرور الضوء النهاري للمنزل.
مظلات اشرعة بي في سي:
نقوم بتركيب مظلات شراعية قماشية انيقة بالوان تتناسب مع الوان دهانات المنازل.
مظلات مداخل لكسان:
نوفر مظلات مداخل من اللكسان بالوان وتغطيات مختلفة شفافة و قاتمة حسب الطلب.
مظلات مثبتة فى الحائط:
نقوم بتركيب المظلات الثابتة لواجهات المنازل.
مواصفات مظلات مداخل الفلل و المنازل:
1-حجب أشعة الشمس الحارقة فى الصيف.
2-إمكانية التزيين بالزهور والنباتات و الإضاءات.
3-عزل الأتربة والغبار عن المنزل او الفلة.
4-سهولة التنظيف والتلميع وعدم التعرض للتأكل.
مظلات مداخل الفلل
يتم تركيب مظلات المداخل للفلل ومظلات سيارات بالمداخل فى مؤسسة الأختيار الاول فى وقت قياسي و بأشكال تتناسب مع واجهات المنازل والفلل.
مظلات خارجية للحدائق
متخصصون فى تركيب مظلات جلسات خارجية للحدائق من أجود نوعيات خامات قماش البي في سي الكوري العازل للحرارة والمضاد للتمزق والإهتراء.
بالإضافة لتوفير نوعيات مظلات الخشب البلاستيكي والحديدي الخشابي لتظليل أماكن الجلوس بالحدائق.
نوفر أشكال مظلات الحدائق بالأشكال الهرمية والدائرية والمخروطية والقوسية فلدينا جميع الأشكال التى ترضي كل الأذواق.
مظلات مداخل الفلل















نعتمد أحدث أشكال مظلات خشبية للمداخل حيث يعتبر الخشب بنوعيه الطبيعي والمعالج من العناصر الرئيسية فى تصنيع مظلات المداخل فالخشب يجعل المنزل يظهر فى حجم أكبر.​



لا ينبغي عليك عزيزى العميل اهمال المدخل الرئيسي لمنزلك او فلتك فهو واجهتك امام الضيوف 
وهو جزء رئيسى من تصميم المنزل لذا احرص على تجميله بمظلة راقية جميلة تزينه وتمنع دخول الشمس عن المنزل فى نفس الوقت.​



مظلات الممرات الخشبية فى حدائق المنازل:
نقوم بتركيب المظلات الخشبية بحيث تشكل ممر جميل للحدائق المنزلية.​



مظلات بلاستيك للمداخل:
نقوم بتركيب مظلات بلاستيك لمداخل المنازل والفلل تسمح بمرور الضوء النهاري للمنزل.





مظلات اشرعة بي في سي:
نقوم بتركيب مظلات شراعية قماشية انيقة بالوان تتناسب مع الوان دهانات المنازل.​



مظلات مداخل لكسان:
نوفر مظلات مداخل من اللكسان بالوان وتغطيات مختلفة شفافة و قاتمة حسب الطلب.
مظلات مثبتة فى الحائط:
نقوم بتركيب المظلات الثابتة لواجهات المنازل.​





مظلات مداخل فلل وقصور _*مظلات مداخل الفلل الرياض*_​



مواصفات مظلات مداخل الفلل و المنازل:
1-حجب أشعة الشمس الحارقة فى الصيف.
2-إمكانية التزيين بالزهور والنباتات و الإضاءات.
3-عزل الأتربة والغبار عن المنزل او الفلة.
4-سهولة التنظيف والتلميع وعدم التعرض للتأكل.
يتم تركيب مظلات المداخل للفلل ومظلات سيارات بالمداخل فى مؤسسة الأختيار الاول فى وقت قياسي و بأشكال تتناسب مع واجهات المنازل والفلل.​











مظلات خارجية للحدائق





متخصصون فى تركيب مظلات جلسات خارجية للحدائق من أجود نوعيات خامات قماش البي في سي الكوري العازل للحرارة والمضاد للتمزق والإهتراء.
بالإضافة لتوفير نوعيات مظلات الخشب البلاستيكي والحديدي الخشابي لتظليل أماكن الجلوس بالحدائق.
نوفر أشكال مظلات الحدائق بالأشكال الهرمية والدائرية والمخروطية والقوسية فلدينا جميع الأشكال التى ترضي كل الأذواق.​​​*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول0553770074 www.alaktiar.com *
*مظلات وسواتر مؤسسة الاختيار الأول اسم مميز في عالم المظلات والسواتر على مدار سنوات طويلة ، هناجر ، قرميد ، خيام ، بيوت شعر ، مظلات الرياض, تركيب مظلات وسواتر* لمتابعة جديد اعمال مؤسسة مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول اضغط هنا
*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول *
www.alaktiar.com
مظلات وسواتر جدة , مظلات سيارات الطائف , مظلات مكة , مظلات سيارات الرياض , سواتر الخرج , مظلات الدمام , مظلات المدينة , سواتر جدة
مظلات ينبع , مظلات الرياض , سواتر الطائف , سواتر مكة , سواتر ومظلات الرياض , مظلات وسواتر الرياض , مظلات الاحساء , سواتر الدمام
مظلات الخميس , سواتر ابها , مظلات جازان , مظلات نجران , مظلات المناطق الوسطى , الدلم , السليل , المزاحمية , القصيم , بريدة , الخرج , الرياض , التخصصي
مظلات وسواتر فلل , مظلات فلل , مظلات سيارات , مظلات حدائق , مظلات مسابح , مظلات متحركة , مظلات احواش , مظلات مداخل , مظلات قصور , مظلات الرياض , حي العليا، حي السليمانية، حي الملك عبد العزيز، حي الملك عبد الله، حي الورود، حي صلاح الدين، حي الواحة، حي الملك فهد، حي المرسلات، حي النزهة، حي المغرزات، حي المروج، حي المصيف، حي التعاون، حي الإزدهار , حي الربيع، حي الندى، حي الصحافة، حي النرجس، حي العارض، حي النفل، حي العقيق، حي الوادي، حي الغدير، حي الياسمين، حي الفلاح، حي بنبان، حي القيروان، حي حطين، حي الملقا , حي المعذر، حي المحمدية، حي الرحمانية، حي الرائد، حي النخيل الغربي، حي النخيل، حي أم الحمام الشرقي، حي أم الحمام , حي الدوبية، حي القرى، حي الصناعية، حي الوسيطاء، حي معكال، حي الفيصلية، حي منفوحة، حي المنصورة، حي اليمامة، حي سلام، حي جبرة، حي عتيقة، حي غبيراء، حي البطيحا، حي الخالدية، حي الديرة، حي الصالحية، حي العود، حي المرقب، حي منفوحة الجديدة , حي الدار البيضاء، حي طيبة، حي المنصورية , حي الرفيعة، حي الهدا، حي الشرقية، حي الناصرية، حي صياح، حي الوشام، حي النموذجية، حي المعذر، حي المؤتمرات، ، حي أم سليم، حي الشميسي، حي الجرادية، حي الفاخرية، حي عليشة , حي الحائر، حي الغنامية , النسيم الشرقي، النسيم الغربي، الريان، الروابي، المنار، السلام، النظيم، الندوة , خشم العان، حي الدفاع، حي المناخ، حي السلي، حي النور، حي الإسكان، حي الصناعية الجديدة، حي الجزيرة، حي السعادة، حي الفيحاء، حي هيت، حي البريه، حي المشاعل , حي جرير، حي الربوة، حي الزهراء، حي الصفا، حي الضباط، حي الملز، حي الوزارات، حي الفاروق، حي العمل، حي ثليم، حي المربع، حي الفوطة , حي الروضة، حي الرمال، حي المونسية، حي قرطبة، حي الجنادرية، حي القادسية، حي اليرموك، حي غرناطة، حي أشبيلية، حي الحمراء، حي المعيزلية، حي الخليج، حي الملك فيصل، حي القدس، حي النهضة، حي الأندلس , حي المهدية، حي عرقة، حي ظهرة لبن، حي الخزامى، حي السفارات ,هجرة وادي لبن، حي العريجاء، حي الدريهمية، حي العريجاء الوسطى، حي شبرا، حي السويدي الغربي، حي ظهرة البديعة، حي سلطانة، حي الزهرة، حي السويدي , حي أحد، حي عكاظ، حي الشفاء، حي المروة، حي بدر، حي المصانع، حي المنصورية، حي عريض , جرة وادي لبن، حي ظهرة نمار حي ديراب، حي نمار، حي الحزم, , مظلات وسواتر الرياض , مظلات سيارات الرياض , هناجر , مظلات شينكو , مظلات فلل , مظلات التخصصي , مظلات بافضل الاسعار , نتواجد في انحاء المملكة , مظلات وسواتر الرياض , سواتر الرياض , مظلات الرياض , سواتر ومظلات الرياض , هناجر الرياض , بيوت شعر , الرياض للمظلات والسواتر*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول | مظلات وسواترالرياض*
*الإختيار الأول- شركة مظلات,سواتر ومظلات,مظلات سيارات ...*
www.alakhttiar.com
مظلات وسواتر الرياض , مظلات الرياض , سواتر الرياض ,مظلات,سواتر,سواتر ومظلات الرياض, مظلات - مظلات, مظلات - مظلات المظلات -سواتر السواتر, مظلات - مظلات المظلات سواتر - مظلات سيارات الاختيارالاول-معرضناالرياض-شارع التخصصي, مظلات - سيارات - مظلات سيارات - انواع السواتر, سواتر - سواتر, سواتر مظلات هناجر قرميد, سواتر مظلات قراميد هناجربالصورشاهدو معارض مظلات سيارات وسواتر الاختيارالاول, سواتر مضلات هناجر, هناجر - سيارات - مظلات سيارات - انواع السواتر, هناجر مشاريع الاختيارالاول, هناجر ومظلات الاختيارمظلات الخيام-مظلات مدارس0500559613مظلات قماش الماني(alakhttiar1), مظلات وسواتر - سواتر ومظلات - مظلات - سواتر - هناهر - بيوت شعر - قرميد, مظلات وسواتر الاختيار(الظل الحديث(-فرع التخصصي ت/0114996351 ج/0500559613, مظلات,سواتر,هناجر,مظلات وسواتر,الرياض,جدة,الدمام,تبوك, المدينة,عسير,التخصصي ,..
_شركة_ الإختيار الأول-_شركة مظلات_,سواتر ومظلات,_مظلات_,السواتر والمظلات,_مظلات_ وسواتر ,الهناجر,قريمد,_مظلات_ سيارات, _مظلات_ مدارس...
*الاختيارالاول التظليل الحديث لتركيب مظلات السيارات واعمال السواتر بالرياض - جدة - الدمام - خميس مشيط - ابها - المدينة المنورة جوال/0500559613 تليفاكس/0114996351 ج/0535553929*
*مظلات وسواتر التخصصي الرياض | مظلات وسواتر*
sawater-sa.com
_مظلات_ وسواتر الرياض
*معارضنا المعتمدة* 
*الرئيسي: الرياض - شارع *التخصصي
*المعارض بالمدن الاخرى*
*جدة - الدمام - الاحساء - خميس مشيط*
*لدينا مندوبينا في المناطق التالية:.*
*# المناطق الوسطى: الخرج - القصيم - حائل **# المناطق الغربية : جدة - مكة المكرمة - المدينة المنورة - الطائف - ينب# المناطق الشرقية: الدمام - الخبر - الأحساء - القطيف - - الخفجي - الجبيل - حفر الباطن**# المناطق الشمالية: تبوك - الجوف - عرعر .**# المناطق الجنوبية: عسير - الباحة - نجران - جازان **#مناطق اخرى: ننفذ الاعمال في جميع المدن الاخرى شرط ان تتجاوز المساحه 100 متر مربع**وعدة مدن اخرى بالمملكة*
*ننفذ مشآريع المظلات والسواتر والهناجروالمستودعات*
*بجميع منآطق السعوديه*​  للإتصالات والإستفسارات
ج/0500559613 ج/0535553929 ج/0548682241 ت/0114996351
* شهادة تسجيل معتمدة من وزارة التجارة والاستثمار
سجل تجاري رقم 1010896134
المركز الرئيسي / شارع التخصصي
الاسم التجاري للفرع/مؤسسة مظلات الاختيار الاول للمقاولات - سواترالرياض-مظلات وسواترالتخصصي
للأستفسار تواصل معنا على الارقام التالية
تليفاكس \ 0114996351 
ج \ 0500559613
ج \ 0535553929
ج \ 0548682241*​[/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]​


----------



## معرض التخصصي (14 أبريل 2021)

*رد: شركة تركيب مظلات بالخرج 0553770074 توريد مشاريع مظلات بالخرج - مظلات مدارس وجامعات وكليات وساحات*

*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول - الاختيار الاول المظلات و السواتر*
alakhttiar1.com
_مظلات_ ممرات _مظلات_ مداخل فنادق برجولات خشبية للممرات 0500559613 _مظلات_ ممرات .... _مظلات_ و _سواتر_ الاختيار الاول نقدم افضل _المظلات_ و _السواتر_ و الهناجر كما نوفر القرميد
 *مظلات وسواتر الرياض – معرض التخصصي
mthlat-sa.com/
مظلات وسواتر الرياض – سواتر الرياض – مظلات الرياض- تركيب سواتر بالرياض – هناجر الرياض – تركيب مظلات الرياض – مظلات بالرياض – سواتر ومظلات الرياض*
*سواتر و مظلات الرياض
سواتر و مظلات الرياض معرض مظلات وسواترالتخصصي
www.sawatr.com/
سواتر و مظلات لتغطية المسابح و الفلل و الحواجز الارضية و الاخشاب البلاستيكية 0535553929 مظلات وسواتر الرياض خصوم 35 % مظلات سيارات , مظلات , اسعار مذهلة *سواتر و مظلات لتغطية المسابح و الفلل و الحواجز الارضية و الاخشاب البلاستيكية 0535553929 _مظلات وسواتر_ الرياض خصوم 35 % مظلات سيارات , مظلات , اسعار مذهلة ,
مظلات - مظلات الرياض - مظلات التخصصي - _مظلات وسواتر_ الرياض - سواتر جدة - سواتر الرياض - تركيب مظلات الرياض - مظلات سيارات - شركة سواتر - شركة مظلات - هناجر
 *مظلات وسواتر - مظلات وسواتر التخصصي*
*مظلات وسواتر الاختيارالاول التخصصي*
سواتر ومظلات الرياض مظلات الرياض sawatr.com , _مظلات وسواتر_ الاختيار الاول | _مظلات وسواتر_
شاهد المزيد
*خدمات مظلات وسواتر التخصصي* 
شركة مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول الظل الحديث التخصصي
*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول | مظلات وسواتر 0500559613*
alakhttiar1.com
*[FONT=&quot]الاختيارالدمام // مظلات الاختيارالخميس // مظلات الاختيارابها // مظلات الاختيار جيزان للتواصل جوال : [FONT=&quot]0500559613** [FONT=&quot]- 0114996351* 
مشاريع _مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول_ 0500559613. مشاريع مظلات الاختيار الاول بأفضل الأسعار تشييد مظلات الشد الإنشائي مظلات مميزة السعر
*مظلات وسواتر التخصصي الرياض | *
*sawater-sa.com*
_تخصصنا : تصنيع وتصميم وتشييد مظلات سيارات - مظلات مواقف حكوميه وخاصه - مظلات سيارات فلل 
مظلات سيارات قصور وجميع الاستخدامات من المظلات للسيارات والمركبات بمختلف احجامها بجوده عاليه 
وتوريد وتركيب كافة الاعمال المعدنيه من المظلات الحديدة في استخدمات متعدده
منها مظلات المستشفيات ومواقف الموظفين للوزارات والشركات والمدارس والجامعات بمواصفات عالية واسعار مثالية.
جميع انواع الاعمال بالصناعات المقاومه للحرارة وعوامل الجو الطبيعيه_
_مظلات_ وسواتر الرياض,مظلات وسواترالتخصصي
*سواتر و مظلات الرياض,*
*مظلات , سواتر , مظلات و سواتر الرياض , مظلات الرياض , سواتر الرياض,مظلات وسواتر الاختيارالاول,سواترالتخصصي,مظلات وسواتر*
مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول- الرياض-التخصصي-حي النخيل ت/0114996351 ج/ 0500559613
*مظلات سيارات وسواتر بالرياض* pvc و* سواتر* الرياض *مظلات سيارات*
*مظلات وسواتر - مظلات وسواتر التخصصي*
sawater-sa.com
تقدم _مظلات وسواتر_ افضل الاعمال _للمظلات والسواتر_ . _مظلات وسواتر_ الرياض 0500559613 , مظلات سيارات , خصومات مذهلة , اشكال جديدة , مظلات الرياض , مظلات فلل , سواتر
نهتم فى مؤسسة مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول بتوفير مظلات باحجام تتسع لاي عدد من المظلات تناسب المواقف للتظليل الكامل وحماية زجاج ومقاعد السيارات بالاضافة لتركيب مظلات سيارات الفلل والقصور ولاصحاب المنازل ومواقف الشركات وتظليل سيارات الطلبة والاساتذة بالجامعات والاطباء بالمستشفيات ومواقف المولات التجارية
ج/0500559613 ج/0535553929
تركيب مظلات تغطية الخزانات والتكييفات باسطح المنازل-تركيب مظلات العاب الاطفال بالحضانات وروض الاطفال.
توفر المظلة الحماية الكاملة للسيارة فلا تحتاج لكثرة الغسيل والتنظيف للتخلص من الغبار بالاضافة الى انها توفر الخصوصية عند تركيبها داخل الفلل والقصور والاماكن العامة.
تتفاوت اسعار مظلات السيارات حسب حجم السيارة او السيارات المطلوب تظليلها.
فوائد تظليل السيارات:
1-حماية الزجاج من اشعة الشمس فلا يصاب الزجاج بالسرطان بالاضافة الى حماية الديكورات الداخلية للسيارة و المقاعد خصوصا اذا كانت من الجلد من التعرض لاشعة الشمس المباشرة.
2-تجنب الاضرار الخطيرة التى قد تنجم نتيجة ارتفاع درجة حرارة الموتور بفعل حرارة الشمس مما يساعد على طول العمر الافتراضي للموتور .
3-تظليل السيارة بشكل جيد خاصة فى فصل الصيف يجعل التكييف يعمل بشكل اكثر كفاءة.
4-تجنب تغير لون سيارتك الذى يذهب ويتعرض للبهتان نتيجة وقوف السيارة مدة طويلة فى الشمس بدون تظليل.
*شركة سواتر ومظلات الاختيار الاول لتركيب مشاريع مظلات - السواتر - الهناجر - القرميد - البيوت الشعر - المستودعات- *
*ج/0500559613 ج/0535553929 ج/0548682241 ت/0114996351*
*تقدم ارقي واجمل انواع المظلات والسواتروالهناجر وانشاء المستودعات العامة كما نقوم بتوريد وتصميم وتنفيذ جميع انواع المظلات والسواترللمشاريع العامة الحكومية والخاصة بالشركات والفلل والقصور ومن اولويتنا :-*
*مظلات السيارات - مظلات المسابح -مظلات المدارس - مظلات  الساحات - هناجر حديد - سواتر شرائح- سواتر مجدول - سواتر اقمشه - سواتر جدارية - شبوك زراعيه - وتشييد جميع انواع المظلات والسواتر الخشبيه (فيمكو) بجوده عاليه*
*وتوريد وتركيب كافة الاعمال المعدنيه والمظلات وتغطيتها بالقماش pvc او بالصاج المعرج مع العازل ساندوتش بانل وكافة انواع الهناجر ويتم وصل القماش بماكينة خاصة لاجراء اللحام الحراري ( الكبس الحراري ) للقماش pvc المقاومه للحرارة وعوامل الجو الطبيعيه ..*
*مظلات سيارات متطورة وذات مواصفات عالية.*
*مظلات سيارات معلقة بدون أعمدة من الأمام لسهولة التوقف والحركة.*
*مظلات سيارات ذات أشكال جديدة ورائعة, منها الهرمي ومنها المقوسة وغيرها.*
*مظلات للسيارات بكافة أشكالها وأحجامها.*
*مظلات سيارات من قماش البولي إثلين Polyethylene shade net covers*
*مظلات سيارات من قماش بي في سي PVC, PVDF covers*
*مظلات وسواتر شركة الاختيار الاول التخصصي*
*مظلات وسواتر شركة الاختيار الاول نقدم أفضل أنواع المظلات من خلال خبراء ومتخصصون في تركيب المظلاتوالسواتر والهناجر بمستوى جودة عالي للشركات والمصانع والبنوك ومواقف السيارات والمستشفيات باستخدام أفضل وأحدث التقنيات وأفضل الخامات نحن متخصصون في مجال الإنشاء والدراسات الهندسية*
*سواتر ومظلات شركة الاختيار الاول السعودية توفر أفضل المواصفات في المظلات من أجل تقديم خدمة أفضل تحوز على رضاكم:*
*- مظلات عازلة للحرارة من أفضل المواد العازلة للحرارة لحماية السيارات من الحرارة المرتفعة للشمس*
*- شكل جذاب ومميز يتناسب مع طبيعة المكان*
*- الهيكل الحديدي مطلي بمواد عازلة لحمايته من الصدأ والتأكل*
*- عمل المظلات بطرق فنية لاستيعاب أكبر عدد من السيارات*
*نقدم في مظلات وسواتر شركة الاختيار الاول أفضل أنواع المظلات والسواتر المصنعة من أجود الخامات للتناسب مع جو المملكة ودرجات الحرارة الشديدة والمحافظة على السيارات خلال فترة تواجدها* 
*نتشرف بوجود افضل كادر فني ومهندسون ومشرفوت متخصصون فى تركيبات وتنفيذ مشاريع المظلات والسواتر وجميع اعمال الحدادة.
يتوفر لدينا مجال تنفيذ وتركيب:
سواتر حديد-افضل انواع المظلات للسيارات-مظلات مدارس-مظلات مداخل البيت-مظلات الشد الانشائي-مظلات مساجد-سواتر خشبية-سواتر شينكو-مظلات شينكو-قرميد معدني-مظلات قماش-مظلات متحركة-مظلات بلاستيك-مظلات هرمية.*
*مظلات سيارات من الاختيارالاول 0114996351 اسعار مخفضه 80 ريال للمتر ضمان 10 سنوات سواترالاختيارالاول-*
مظلات مداخل الفلل-تركيب مظلات خارجية للحدائق-مظلات مداخل فلل خارجية وفنادق-تركيب المظلات للمداخل-أجدد اشكال مظلات منازل
مظلات مداخل الفلل والمنازل و الفنادق والشركات متوفرة لدي مؤسسة الأختيار الاول بأشكال جمالية مميزة.نوفر فى مؤسسة مظلات الرياض-نقوم بتركيب مظلات مداخل فلل وبيوت و منشأت تجارية وسكنية .تمنح مظلات المداخل شكل جمالي للمكان كما انها تساعد على ملء فراغات المداخل.
ج/0500559613 
ج/0535553929​


​ نعتمد أحدث أشكال مظلات خشبية للمداخل حيث يعتبر الخشب بنوعيه الطبيعي والمعالج من العناصر الرئيسية فى تصنيع مظلات المداخل فالخشب يجعل المنزل يظهر فى حجم أكبر.
لا ينبغي عليك عزيزى العميل اهمال المدخل الرئيسي لمنزلك او فلتك فهو واجهتك امام الضيوف وهو جزء رئيسى من تصميم المنزل لذا احرص على تجميله بمظلة راقية جميلة تزينه وتمنع دخول الشمس عن المنزل فى نفس الوقت.
مظلات الممرات الخشبية فى حدائق المنازل:
نقوم بتركيب المظلات الخشبية بحيث تشكل ممر جميل للحدائق المنزلية.
مظلات بلاستيك للمداخل:
نقوم بتركيب مظلات بلاستيك لمداخل المنازل والفلل تسمح بمرور الضوء النهاري للمنزل.
مظلات اشرعة بي في سي:
نقوم بتركيب مظلات شراعية قماشية انيقة بالوان تتناسب مع الوان دهانات المنازل.
مظلات مداخل لكسان:
نوفر مظلات مداخل من اللكسان بالوان وتغطيات مختلفة شفافة و قاتمة حسب الطلب.
مظلات مثبتة فى الحائط:
نقوم بتركيب المظلات الثابتة لواجهات المنازل.
مواصفات مظلات مداخل الفلل و المنازل:
1-حجب أشعة الشمس الحارقة فى الصيف.
2-إمكانية التزيين بالزهور والنباتات و الإضاءات.
3-عزل الأتربة والغبار عن المنزل او الفلة.
4-سهولة التنظيف والتلميع وعدم التعرض للتأكل.
مظلات مداخل الفلل
يتم تركيب مظلات المداخل للفلل ومظلات سيارات بالمداخل فى مؤسسة الأختيار الاول فى وقت قياسي و بأشكال تتناسب مع واجهات المنازل والفلل.
مظلات خارجية للحدائق
متخصصون فى تركيب مظلات جلسات خارجية للحدائق من أجود نوعيات خامات قماش البي في سي الكوري العازل للحرارة والمضاد للتمزق والإهتراء.
بالإضافة لتوفير نوعيات مظلات الخشب البلاستيكي والحديدي الخشابي لتظليل أماكن الجلوس بالحدائق.
نوفر أشكال مظلات الحدائق بالأشكال الهرمية والدائرية والمخروطية والقوسية فلدينا جميع الأشكال التى ترضي كل الأذواق.
مظلات مداخل الفلل















نعتمد أحدث أشكال مظلات خشبية للمداخل حيث يعتبر الخشب بنوعيه الطبيعي والمعالج من العناصر الرئيسية فى تصنيع مظلات المداخل فالخشب يجعل المنزل يظهر فى حجم أكبر.​



لا ينبغي عليك عزيزى العميل اهمال المدخل الرئيسي لمنزلك او فلتك فهو واجهتك امام الضيوف 
وهو جزء رئيسى من تصميم المنزل لذا احرص على تجميله بمظلة راقية جميلة تزينه وتمنع دخول الشمس عن المنزل فى نفس الوقت.​



مظلات الممرات الخشبية فى حدائق المنازل:
نقوم بتركيب المظلات الخشبية بحيث تشكل ممر جميل للحدائق المنزلية.​



مظلات بلاستيك للمداخل:
نقوم بتركيب مظلات بلاستيك لمداخل المنازل والفلل تسمح بمرور الضوء النهاري للمنزل.





مظلات اشرعة بي في سي:
نقوم بتركيب مظلات شراعية قماشية انيقة بالوان تتناسب مع الوان دهانات المنازل.​



مظلات مداخل لكسان:
نوفر مظلات مداخل من اللكسان بالوان وتغطيات مختلفة شفافة و قاتمة حسب الطلب.
مظلات مثبتة فى الحائط:
نقوم بتركيب المظلات الثابتة لواجهات المنازل.​





مظلات مداخل فلل وقصور _*مظلات مداخل الفلل الرياض*_​



مواصفات مظلات مداخل الفلل و المنازل:
1-حجب أشعة الشمس الحارقة فى الصيف.
2-إمكانية التزيين بالزهور والنباتات و الإضاءات.
3-عزل الأتربة والغبار عن المنزل او الفلة.
4-سهولة التنظيف والتلميع وعدم التعرض للتأكل.
يتم تركيب مظلات المداخل للفلل ومظلات سيارات بالمداخل فى مؤسسة الأختيار الاول فى وقت قياسي و بأشكال تتناسب مع واجهات المنازل والفلل.​











مظلات خارجية للحدائق





متخصصون فى تركيب مظلات جلسات خارجية للحدائق من أجود نوعيات خامات قماش البي في سي الكوري العازل للحرارة والمضاد للتمزق والإهتراء.
بالإضافة لتوفير نوعيات مظلات الخشب البلاستيكي والحديدي الخشابي لتظليل أماكن الجلوس بالحدائق.
نوفر أشكال مظلات الحدائق بالأشكال الهرمية والدائرية والمخروطية والقوسية فلدينا جميع الأشكال التى ترضي كل الأذواق.​​​*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول0553770074 www.alaktiar.com *
*مظلات وسواتر مؤسسة الاختيار الأول اسم مميز في عالم المظلات والسواتر على مدار سنوات طويلة ، هناجر ، قرميد ، خيام ، بيوت شعر ، مظلات الرياض, تركيب مظلات وسواتر* لمتابعة جديد اعمال مؤسسة مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول اضغط هنا
*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول *
www.alaktiar.com
مظلات وسواتر جدة , مظلات سيارات الطائف , مظلات مكة , مظلات سيارات الرياض , سواتر الخرج , مظلات الدمام , مظلات المدينة , سواتر جدة
مظلات ينبع , مظلات الرياض , سواتر الطائف , سواتر مكة , سواتر ومظلات الرياض , مظلات وسواتر الرياض , مظلات الاحساء , سواتر الدمام
مظلات الخميس , سواتر ابها , مظلات جازان , مظلات نجران , مظلات المناطق الوسطى , الدلم , السليل , المزاحمية , القصيم , بريدة , الخرج , الرياض , التخصصي
مظلات وسواتر فلل , مظلات فلل , مظلات سيارات , مظلات حدائق , مظلات مسابح , مظلات متحركة , مظلات احواش , مظلات مداخل , مظلات قصور , مظلات الرياض , حي العليا، حي السليمانية، حي الملك عبد العزيز، حي الملك عبد الله، حي الورود، حي صلاح الدين، حي الواحة، حي الملك فهد، حي المرسلات، حي النزهة، حي المغرزات، حي المروج، حي المصيف، حي التعاون، حي الإزدهار , حي الربيع، حي الندى، حي الصحافة، حي النرجس، حي العارض، حي النفل، حي العقيق، حي الوادي، حي الغدير، حي  الياسمين، حي الفلاح، حي بنبان، حي القيروان، حي حطين، حي الملقا , حي المعذر، حي المحمدية، حي الرحمانية، حي الرائد، حي النخيل الغربي، حي النخيل، حي أم الحمام الشرقي، حي أم الحمام , حي الدوبية، حي القرى، حي الصناعية، حي الوسيطاء، حي معكال، حي الفيصلية، حي منفوحة، حي المنصورة، حي اليمامة، حي سلام، حي جبرة، حي عتيقة، حي غبيراء، حي البطيحا، حي الخالدية، حي الديرة، حي الصالحية، حي العود، حي المرقب، حي منفوحة الجديدة , حي الدار البيضاء، حي طيبة، حي المنصورية , حي الرفيعة، حي الهدا، حي الشرقية، حي الناصرية، حي صياح، حي الوشام، حي النموذجية، حي المعذر، حي المؤتمرات، ، حي أم سليم، حي الشميسي، حي الجرادية، حي الفاخرية، حي عليشة , حي الحائر، حي الغنامية , النسيم الشرقي، النسيم الغربي، الريان، الروابي، المنار، السلام، النظيم، الندوة , خشم العان، حي الدفاع، حي المناخ، حي السلي، حي النور، حي الإسكان، حي الصناعية الجديدة، حي الجزيرة، حي السعادة، حي الفيحاء، حي هيت، حي البريه، حي المشاعل , حي جرير، حي الربوة، حي الزهراء، حي الصفا، حي الضباط، حي الملز، حي الوزارات، حي الفاروق، حي العمل، حي ثليم، حي المربع، حي الفوطة , حي الروضة، حي الرمال، حي المونسية، حي قرطبة، حي الجنادرية، حي القادسية، حي اليرموك، حي غرناطة، حي أشبيلية، حي الحمراء، حي المعيزلية، حي الخليج، حي الملك فيصل، حي القدس، حي النهضة، حي الأندلس , حي المهدية، حي عرقة، حي ظهرة لبن، حي الخزامى، حي السفارات ,هجرة وادي لبن، حي العريجاء، حي الدريهمية، حي العريجاء الوسطى، حي شبرا، حي السويدي الغربي، حي ظهرة البديعة، حي سلطانة، حي الزهرة، حي السويدي , حي أحد، حي عكاظ، حي الشفاء، حي المروة، حي بدر، حي المصانع، حي المنصورية، حي عريض , جرة وادي لبن، حي ظهرة نمار حي ديراب، حي نمار، حي الحزم, , مظلات وسواتر الرياض , مظلات سيارات الرياض , هناجر , مظلات شينكو , مظلات فلل , مظلات التخصصي , مظلات بافضل الاسعار , نتواجد في انحاء المملكة , مظلات وسواتر الرياض , سواتر الرياض , مظلات الرياض , سواتر ومظلات الرياض , هناجر الرياض , بيوت شعر , الرياض للمظلات والسواتر*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول | مظلات وسواترالرياض*
*الإختيار الأول- شركة مظلات,سواتر ومظلات,مظلات سيارات ...*
www.alakhttiar.com
مظلات وسواتر الرياض , مظلات الرياض , سواتر الرياض ,مظلات,سواتر,سواتر ومظلات الرياض, مظلات - مظلات, مظلات - مظلات المظلات -سواتر السواتر, مظلات - مظلات المظلات سواتر - مظلات سيارات الاختيارالاول-معرضناالرياض-شارع التخصصي, مظلات - سيارات - مظلات سيارات - انواع السواتر, سواتر - سواتر, سواتر مظلات هناجر قرميد, سواتر مظلات قراميد هناجربالصورشاهدو معارض مظلات سيارات وسواتر الاختيارالاول, سواتر مضلات هناجر, هناجر - سيارات - مظلات سيارات - انواع السواتر, هناجر مشاريع الاختيارالاول, هناجر ومظلات الاختيارمظلات الخيام-مظلات مدارس0500559613مظلات قماش الماني(alakhttiar1), مظلات وسواتر - سواتر ومظلات - مظلات - سواتر - هناهر - بيوت شعر - قرميد, مظلات وسواتر الاختيار(الظل الحديث(-فرع التخصصي ت/0114996351 ج/0500559613, مظلات,سواتر,هناجر,مظلات وسواتر,الرياض,جدة,الدمام,تبوك, المدينة,عسير,التخصصي ,..
_شركة_ الإختيار الأول-_شركة مظلات_,سواتر ومظلات,_مظلات_,السواتر والمظلات,_مظلات_ وسواتر ,الهناجر,قريمد,_مظلات_ سيارات, _مظلات_ مدارس...
*الاختيارالاول التظليل الحديث لتركيب مظلات السيارات واعمال السواتر بالرياض - جدة - الدمام - خميس مشيط - ابها - المدينة المنورة جوال/0500559613 تليفاكس/0114996351 ج/0535553929*
*مظلات وسواتر التخصصي الرياض | مظلات وسواتر*
sawater-sa.com
_مظلات_ وسواتر الرياض
*معارضنا المعتمدة* 
*الرئيسي: الرياض - شارع *التخصصي
*المعارض بالمدن الاخرى*
*جدة - الدمام - الاحساء - خميس مشيط*
*لدينا مندوبينا في المناطق التالية:.*
*# المناطق الوسطى: الخرج - القصيم - حائل **# المناطق الغربية : جدة - مكة المكرمة - المدينة المنورة - الطائف - ينب# المناطق الشرقية: الدمام - الخبر - الأحساء - القطيف - - الخفجي - الجبيل - حفر الباطن**# المناطق الشمالية: تبوك - الجوف - عرعر .**# المناطق الجنوبية: عسير - الباحة - نجران - جازان **#مناطق اخرى: ننفذ الاعمال في جميع المدن الاخرى شرط ان تتجاوز المساحه 100 متر مربع**وعدة مدن اخرى بالمملكة*
*ننفذ مشآريع المظلات والسواتر والهناجروالمستودعات*
*بجميع منآطق السعوديه*​  للإتصالات والإستفسارات
ج/0500559613 ج/0535553929 ج/0548682241 ت/0114996351
* شهادة تسجيل معتمدة من وزارة التجارة والاستثمار
سجل تجاري رقم 1010896134
المركز الرئيسي / شارع التخصصي
الاسم التجاري للفرع/مؤسسة مظلات الاختيار الاول للمقاولات - سواترالرياض-مظلات وسواترالتخصصي
للأستفسار تواصل معنا على الارقام التالية
تليفاكس \ 0114996351 
ج \ 0500559613
ج \ 0535553929
ج \ 0548682241*​[/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]​


----------



## معرض التخصصي (25 أبريل 2021)

*رد: شركة تركيب مظلات بالخرج 0553770074 توريد مشاريع مظلات بالخرج - مظلات مدارس وجامعات وكليات وساحات*

*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول - الاختيار الاول المظلات و السواتر*
alakhttiar1.com
_مظلات_ ممرات _مظلات_ مداخل فنادق برجولات خشبية للممرات 0500559613 _مظلات_ ممرات .... _مظلات_ و _سواتر_ الاختيار الاول نقدم افضل _المظلات_ و _السواتر_ و الهناجر كما نوفر القرميد
 *مظلات وسواتر الرياض – معرض التخصصي
mthlat-sa.com/
مظلات وسواتر الرياض – سواتر الرياض – مظلات الرياض- تركيب سواتر بالرياض – هناجر الرياض – تركيب مظلات الرياض – مظلات بالرياض – سواتر ومظلات الرياض*
*سواتر و مظلات الرياض
سواتر و مظلات الرياض معرض مظلات وسواترالتخصصي
www.sawatr.com/
سواتر و مظلات لتغطية المسابح و الفلل و الحواجز الارضية و الاخشاب البلاستيكية 0535553929 مظلات وسواتر الرياض خصوم 35 % مظلات سيارات , مظلات , اسعار مذهلة *سواتر و مظلات لتغطية المسابح و الفلل و الحواجز الارضية و الاخشاب البلاستيكية 0535553929 _مظلات وسواتر_ الرياض خصوم 35 % مظلات سيارات , مظلات , اسعار مذهلة ,
مظلات - مظلات الرياض - مظلات التخصصي - _مظلات وسواتر_ الرياض - سواتر جدة - سواتر الرياض - تركيب مظلات الرياض - مظلات سيارات - شركة سواتر - شركة مظلات - هناجر
 *مظلات وسواتر - مظلات وسواتر التخصصي*
*مظلات وسواتر الاختيارالاول التخصصي*
سواتر ومظلات الرياض مظلات الرياض sawatr.com , _مظلات وسواتر_ الاختيار الاول | _مظلات وسواتر_
شاهد المزيد
*خدمات مظلات وسواتر التخصصي* 
شركة مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول الظل الحديث التخصصي
*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول | مظلات وسواتر 0500559613*
alakhttiar1.com
*[FONT=&quot]الاختيارالدمام // مظلات الاختيارالخميس // مظلات الاختيارابها // مظلات الاختيار جيزان للتواصل جوال : [FONT=&quot]0500559613** [FONT=&quot]- 0114996351* 
مشاريع _مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول_ 0500559613. مشاريع مظلات الاختيار الاول بأفضل الأسعار تشييد مظلات الشد الإنشائي مظلات مميزة السعر
*مظلات وسواتر التخصصي الرياض | *
*sawater-sa.com*
_تخصصنا : تصنيع وتصميم وتشييد مظلات سيارات - مظلات مواقف حكوميه وخاصه - مظلات سيارات فلل 
مظلات سيارات قصور وجميع الاستخدامات من المظلات للسيارات والمركبات بمختلف احجامها بجوده عاليه 
وتوريد وتركيب كافة الاعمال المعدنيه من المظلات الحديدة في استخدمات متعدده
منها مظلات المستشفيات ومواقف الموظفين للوزارات والشركات والمدارس والجامعات بمواصفات عالية واسعار مثالية.
جميع انواع الاعمال بالصناعات المقاومه للحرارة وعوامل الجو الطبيعيه_
_مظلات_ وسواتر الرياض,مظلات وسواترالتخصصي
*سواتر و مظلات الرياض,*
*مظلات , سواتر , مظلات و سواتر الرياض , مظلات الرياض , سواتر الرياض,مظلات وسواتر الاختيارالاول,سواترالتخصصي,مظلات وسواتر*
مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول- الرياض-التخصصي-حي النخيل ت/0114996351 ج/ 0500559613
*مظلات سيارات وسواتر بالرياض* pvc و* سواتر* الرياض *مظلات سيارات*
*مظلات وسواتر - مظلات وسواتر التخصصي*
sawater-sa.com
تقدم _مظلات وسواتر_ افضل الاعمال _للمظلات والسواتر_ . _مظلات وسواتر_ الرياض 0500559613 , مظلات سيارات , خصومات مذهلة , اشكال جديدة , مظلات الرياض , مظلات فلل , سواتر
نهتم فى مؤسسة مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول بتوفير مظلات باحجام تتسع لاي عدد من المظلات تناسب المواقف للتظليل الكامل وحماية زجاج ومقاعد السيارات بالاضافة لتركيب مظلات سيارات  الفلل والقصور ولاصحاب المنازل ومواقف الشركات وتظليل سيارات الطلبة والاساتذة بالجامعات والاطباء بالمستشفيات ومواقف المولات التجارية
ج/0500559613 ج/0535553929
تركيب مظلات تغطية الخزانات والتكييفات باسطح المنازل-تركيب مظلات العاب الاطفال بالحضانات وروض الاطفال.
توفر المظلة الحماية الكاملة للسيارة فلا تحتاج لكثرة الغسيل والتنظيف للتخلص من الغبار بالاضافة الى انها توفر الخصوصية عند تركيبها داخل الفلل والقصور والاماكن العامة.
تتفاوت اسعار مظلات السيارات حسب حجم السيارة او السيارات المطلوب تظليلها.
فوائد تظليل السيارات:
1-حماية الزجاج من اشعة الشمس فلا يصاب الزجاج بالسرطان بالاضافة الى حماية الديكورات الداخلية للسيارة و المقاعد خصوصا اذا كانت من الجلد من التعرض لاشعة الشمس المباشرة.
2-تجنب الاضرار الخطيرة التى قد تنجم نتيجة ارتفاع درجة حرارة الموتور بفعل حرارة الشمس مما يساعد على طول العمر الافتراضي للموتور .
3-تظليل السيارة بشكل جيد خاصة فى فصل الصيف يجعل التكييف يعمل بشكل اكثر كفاءة.
4-تجنب تغير لون سيارتك الذى يذهب ويتعرض للبهتان نتيجة وقوف السيارة مدة طويلة فى الشمس بدون تظليل.
*شركة سواتر ومظلات الاختيار الاول لتركيب مشاريع مظلات - السواتر - الهناجر - القرميد - البيوت الشعر - المستودعات- *
*ج/0500559613 ج/0535553929 ج/0548682241 ت/0114996351*
*تقدم ارقي واجمل انواع المظلات والسواتروالهناجر وانشاء المستودعات العامة كما نقوم بتوريد وتصميم وتنفيذ جميع انواع المظلات والسواترللمشاريع العامة الحكومية والخاصة بالشركات والفلل والقصور ومن اولويتنا :-*
*مظلات السيارات - مظلات المسابح -مظلات المدارس - مظلات  الساحات - هناجر حديد - سواتر شرائح- سواتر مجدول - سواتر اقمشه - سواتر جدارية - شبوك زراعيه - وتشييد جميع انواع المظلات والسواتر الخشبيه (فيمكو) بجوده عاليه*
*وتوريد وتركيب كافة الاعمال المعدنيه والمظلات وتغطيتها بالقماش pvc او بالصاج المعرج مع العازل ساندوتش بانل وكافة انواع الهناجر ويتم وصل القماش بماكينة خاصة لاجراء اللحام الحراري ( الكبس الحراري ) للقماش pvc المقاومه للحرارة وعوامل الجو الطبيعيه ..*
*مظلات سيارات متطورة وذات مواصفات عالية.*
*مظلات سيارات معلقة بدون أعمدة من الأمام لسهولة التوقف والحركة.*
*مظلات سيارات ذات أشكال جديدة ورائعة, منها الهرمي ومنها المقوسة وغيرها.*
*مظلات للسيارات بكافة أشكالها وأحجامها.*
*مظلات سيارات من قماش البولي إثلين Polyethylene shade net covers*
*مظلات سيارات من قماش بي في سي PVC, PVDF covers*
*مظلات وسواتر شركة الاختيار الاول التخصصي*
*مظلات وسواتر شركة الاختيار الاول نقدم أفضل أنواع المظلات من خلال خبراء ومتخصصون في تركيب المظلاتوالسواتر والهناجر بمستوى جودة عالي للشركات والمصانع والبنوك ومواقف السيارات والمستشفيات باستخدام أفضل وأحدث التقنيات وأفضل الخامات نحن متخصصون في مجال الإنشاء والدراسات الهندسية*
*سواتر ومظلات شركة الاختيار الاول السعودية توفر أفضل المواصفات في المظلات من أجل تقديم خدمة أفضل تحوز على رضاكم:*
*- مظلات عازلة للحرارة من أفضل المواد العازلة للحرارة لحماية السيارات من الحرارة المرتفعة للشمس*
*- شكل جذاب ومميز يتناسب مع طبيعة المكان*
*- الهيكل الحديدي مطلي بمواد عازلة لحمايته من الصدأ والتأكل*
*- عمل المظلات بطرق فنية لاستيعاب أكبر عدد من السيارات*
*نقدم في مظلات وسواتر شركة الاختيار الاول أفضل أنواع المظلات والسواتر المصنعة من أجود الخامات للتناسب مع جو المملكة ودرجات الحرارة الشديدة والمحافظة على السيارات خلال فترة تواجدها* 
*نتشرف بوجود افضل كادر فني ومهندسون ومشرفوت متخصصون فى تركيبات وتنفيذ مشاريع المظلات والسواتر وجميع اعمال الحدادة.
يتوفر لدينا مجال تنفيذ وتركيب:
سواتر حديد-افضل انواع المظلات للسيارات-مظلات مدارس-مظلات مداخل البيت-مظلات الشد الانشائي-مظلات مساجد-سواتر خشبية-سواتر شينكو-مظلات شينكو-قرميد معدني-مظلات قماش-مظلات  متحركة-مظلات بلاستيك-مظلات هرمية.*
*مظلات سيارات من الاختيارالاول 0114996351 اسعار مخفضه 80 ريال للمتر ضمان 10 سنوات سواترالاختيارالاول-*
مظلات مداخل الفلل-تركيب مظلات خارجية للحدائق-مظلات مداخل فلل خارجية وفنادق-تركيب المظلات للمداخل-أجدد اشكال مظلات منازل
مظلات مداخل الفلل والمنازل و الفنادق والشركات متوفرة لدي مؤسسة الأختيار الاول بأشكال جمالية مميزة.نوفر فى مؤسسة مظلات الرياض-نقوم بتركيب مظلات مداخل فلل وبيوت و منشأت تجارية وسكنية .تمنح مظلات المداخل شكل جمالي للمكان كما انها تساعد على ملء فراغات المداخل.
ج/0500559613 
ج/0535553929​


​ نعتمد أحدث أشكال مظلات خشبية للمداخل حيث يعتبر الخشب بنوعيه الطبيعي والمعالج من العناصر الرئيسية فى تصنيع مظلات المداخل فالخشب يجعل المنزل يظهر فى حجم أكبر.
لا ينبغي عليك عزيزى العميل اهمال المدخل الرئيسي لمنزلك او فلتك فهو واجهتك امام الضيوف وهو جزء رئيسى من تصميم المنزل لذا احرص على تجميله بمظلة راقية جميلة تزينه وتمنع دخول الشمس عن المنزل فى نفس الوقت.
مظلات الممرات الخشبية فى حدائق المنازل:
نقوم بتركيب المظلات الخشبية بحيث تشكل ممر جميل للحدائق المنزلية.
مظلات بلاستيك للمداخل:
نقوم بتركيب مظلات بلاستيك لمداخل المنازل والفلل تسمح بمرور الضوء النهاري للمنزل.
مظلات اشرعة بي في سي:
نقوم بتركيب مظلات شراعية قماشية انيقة بالوان تتناسب مع الوان دهانات المنازل.
مظلات مداخل لكسان:
نوفر مظلات مداخل من اللكسان بالوان وتغطيات مختلفة شفافة و قاتمة حسب الطلب.
مظلات مثبتة فى الحائط:
نقوم بتركيب المظلات الثابتة لواجهات المنازل.
مواصفات مظلات مداخل الفلل و المنازل:
1-حجب أشعة الشمس الحارقة فى الصيف.
2-إمكانية التزيين بالزهور والنباتات و الإضاءات.
3-عزل الأتربة والغبار عن المنزل او الفلة.
4-سهولة التنظيف والتلميع وعدم التعرض للتأكل.
مظلات مداخل الفلل
يتم تركيب مظلات المداخل للفلل ومظلات سيارات بالمداخل فى مؤسسة الأختيار الاول فى وقت قياسي و بأشكال تتناسب مع واجهات المنازل والفلل.
مظلات خارجية للحدائق
متخصصون فى تركيب مظلات جلسات خارجية للحدائق من أجود نوعيات خامات قماش البي في سي الكوري العازل للحرارة والمضاد للتمزق والإهتراء.
بالإضافة لتوفير نوعيات مظلات الخشب البلاستيكي والحديدي الخشابي لتظليل أماكن الجلوس بالحدائق.
نوفر أشكال مظلات الحدائق بالأشكال الهرمية والدائرية والمخروطية والقوسية فلدينا جميع الأشكال التى ترضي كل الأذواق.
مظلات مداخل الفلل















نعتمد أحدث أشكال مظلات خشبية للمداخل حيث يعتبر الخشب بنوعيه الطبيعي والمعالج من العناصر الرئيسية فى تصنيع مظلات المداخل فالخشب يجعل المنزل يظهر فى حجم أكبر.​



لا ينبغي عليك عزيزى العميل اهمال المدخل الرئيسي لمنزلك او فلتك فهو واجهتك امام الضيوف 
وهو جزء رئيسى من تصميم المنزل لذا احرص على تجميله بمظلة راقية جميلة تزينه وتمنع دخول الشمس عن المنزل فى نفس الوقت.​



مظلات الممرات الخشبية فى حدائق المنازل:
نقوم بتركيب المظلات الخشبية بحيث تشكل ممر جميل للحدائق المنزلية.​



مظلات بلاستيك للمداخل:
نقوم بتركيب مظلات بلاستيك لمداخل المنازل والفلل تسمح بمرور الضوء النهاري للمنزل.





مظلات اشرعة بي في سي:
نقوم بتركيب مظلات شراعية قماشية انيقة بالوان تتناسب مع الوان دهانات المنازل.​



مظلات مداخل لكسان:
نوفر مظلات مداخل من اللكسان بالوان وتغطيات مختلفة شفافة و قاتمة حسب الطلب.
مظلات مثبتة فى الحائط:
نقوم بتركيب المظلات الثابتة لواجهات المنازل.​





مظلات مداخل فلل وقصور _*مظلات مداخل الفلل الرياض*_​



مواصفات مظلات مداخل الفلل و المنازل:
1-حجب أشعة الشمس الحارقة فى الصيف.
2-إمكانية التزيين بالزهور والنباتات و الإضاءات.
3-عزل الأتربة والغبار عن المنزل او الفلة.
4-سهولة التنظيف والتلميع وعدم التعرض للتأكل.
يتم تركيب مظلات المداخل للفلل ومظلات سيارات بالمداخل فى مؤسسة الأختيار الاول فى وقت قياسي و بأشكال تتناسب مع واجهات المنازل والفلل.​











مظلات خارجية للحدائق





متخصصون فى تركيب مظلات جلسات خارجية للحدائق من أجود نوعيات خامات قماش البي في سي الكوري العازل للحرارة والمضاد للتمزق والإهتراء.
بالإضافة لتوفير نوعيات مظلات الخشب البلاستيكي والحديدي الخشابي لتظليل أماكن الجلوس بالحدائق.
نوفر أشكال مظلات الحدائق بالأشكال الهرمية والدائرية والمخروطية والقوسية فلدينا جميع الأشكال التى ترضي كل الأذواق.​​​*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول0553770074 www.alaktiar.com *
*مظلات وسواتر مؤسسة الاختيار الأول اسم مميز في عالم المظلات والسواتر على مدار سنوات طويلة ، هناجر ، قرميد ، خيام ، بيوت شعر ، مظلات الرياض, تركيب مظلات وسواتر* لمتابعة جديد اعمال مؤسسة مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول اضغط هنا
*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول *
www.alaktiar.com
مظلات وسواتر جدة , مظلات سيارات الطائف , مظلات مكة , مظلات سيارات الرياض , سواتر الخرج , مظلات الدمام , مظلات المدينة , سواتر جدة
مظلات ينبع , مظلات الرياض , سواتر الطائف , سواتر مكة , سواتر ومظلات الرياض , مظلات وسواتر الرياض , مظلات الاحساء , سواتر الدمام
مظلات الخميس , سواتر ابها , مظلات جازان , مظلات نجران , مظلات المناطق الوسطى , الدلم , السليل , المزاحمية , القصيم , بريدة , الخرج , الرياض , التخصصي
مظلات وسواتر فلل , مظلات فلل , مظلات سيارات , مظلات حدائق , مظلات مسابح , مظلات متحركة , مظلات احواش , مظلات مداخل , مظلات قصور , مظلات الرياض , حي العليا، حي السليمانية، حي الملك عبد العزيز، حي الملك عبد الله، حي الورود، حي صلاح الدين، حي الواحة، حي الملك فهد، حي المرسلات، حي النزهة، حي المغرزات، حي المروج، حي المصيف، حي التعاون، حي الإزدهار , حي الربيع، حي الندى، حي الصحافة، حي النرجس، حي العارض، حي النفل، حي العقيق، حي الوادي، حي الغدير، حي الياسمين، حي الفلاح، حي بنبان، حي القيروان، حي حطين، حي الملقا , حي المعذر، حي المحمدية، حي الرحمانية، حي الرائد، حي النخيل الغربي، حي النخيل، حي أم الحمام الشرقي، حي أم الحمام , حي الدوبية، حي القرى، حي الصناعية، حي الوسيطاء، حي معكال، حي الفيصلية، حي منفوحة، حي المنصورة، حي اليمامة، حي سلام، حي جبرة، حي عتيقة، حي غبيراء، حي البطيحا، حي الخالدية، حي الديرة، حي الصالحية، حي العود، حي المرقب، حي منفوحة الجديدة , حي الدار البيضاء، حي طيبة، حي المنصورية , حي الرفيعة، حي الهدا، حي الشرقية، حي الناصرية، حي صياح، حي الوشام، حي النموذجية، حي المعذر، حي المؤتمرات، ، حي أم سليم، حي الشميسي، حي الجرادية، حي الفاخرية، حي عليشة , حي الحائر، حي الغنامية , النسيم الشرقي، النسيم الغربي، الريان، الروابي، المنار، السلام، النظيم، الندوة , خشم العان، حي الدفاع، حي المناخ، حي السلي، حي النور، حي الإسكان، حي الصناعية الجديدة، حي الجزيرة، حي السعادة، حي الفيحاء، حي هيت، حي البريه، حي المشاعل , حي جرير، حي الربوة، حي الزهراء، حي الصفا، حي الضباط، حي الملز، حي الوزارات، حي الفاروق، حي العمل، حي ثليم، حي المربع، حي الفوطة , حي الروضة، حي الرمال، حي المونسية، حي قرطبة، حي الجنادرية، حي القادسية، حي اليرموك، حي غرناطة، حي أشبيلية، حي الحمراء، حي المعيزلية، حي الخليج، حي الملك فيصل، حي القدس، حي النهضة، حي الأندلس , حي المهدية، حي عرقة، حي ظهرة لبن، حي الخزامى، حي السفارات ,هجرة وادي لبن، حي العريجاء، حي الدريهمية، حي العريجاء الوسطى، حي شبرا، حي السويدي الغربي، حي ظهرة البديعة، حي سلطانة، حي الزهرة، حي السويدي , حي أحد، حي عكاظ، حي الشفاء، حي المروة، حي بدر، حي المصانع، حي المنصورية، حي عريض , جرة وادي لبن، حي ظهرة نمار حي ديراب، حي نمار، حي الحزم, , مظلات وسواتر الرياض , مظلات سيارات الرياض , هناجر , مظلات شينكو , مظلات فلل , مظلات التخصصي , مظلات بافضل الاسعار , نتواجد في انحاء المملكة , مظلات وسواتر الرياض , سواتر الرياض , مظلات الرياض , سواتر ومظلات الرياض , هناجر الرياض , بيوت شعر , الرياض للمظلات والسواتر*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول | مظلات وسواترالرياض*
*الإختيار الأول- شركة مظلات,سواتر ومظلات,مظلات سيارات ...*
www.alakhttiar.com
مظلات وسواتر الرياض , مظلات الرياض , سواتر الرياض ,مظلات,سواتر,سواتر ومظلات الرياض, مظلات - مظلات, مظلات - مظلات المظلات -سواتر السواتر, مظلات - مظلات المظلات سواتر - مظلات سيارات الاختيارالاول-معرضناالرياض-شارع التخصصي, مظلات - سيارات - مظلات سيارات - انواع السواتر, سواتر - سواتر, سواتر مظلات هناجر قرميد, سواتر مظلات قراميد هناجربالصورشاهدو معارض مظلات سيارات وسواتر الاختيارالاول, سواتر مضلات هناجر, هناجر - سيارات - مظلات سيارات - انواع السواتر, هناجر مشاريع الاختيارالاول, هناجر ومظلات الاختيارمظلات الخيام-مظلات مدارس0500559613مظلات قماش الماني(alakhttiar1), مظلات وسواتر - سواتر ومظلات - مظلات - سواتر - هناهر - بيوت شعر - قرميد, مظلات وسواتر الاختيار(الظل الحديث(-فرع التخصصي ت/0114996351 ج/0500559613, مظلات,سواتر,هناجر,مظلات وسواتر,الرياض,جدة,الدمام,تبوك, المدينة,عسير,التخصصي ,..
_شركة_ الإختيار الأول-_شركة مظلات_,سواتر ومظلات,_مظلات_,السواتر والمظلات,_مظلات_ وسواتر ,الهناجر,قريمد,_مظلات_ سيارات, _مظلات_ مدارس...
*الاختيارالاول التظليل الحديث لتركيب مظلات السيارات واعمال السواتر بالرياض - جدة - الدمام - خميس مشيط - ابها - المدينة المنورة جوال/0500559613 تليفاكس/0114996351 ج/0535553929*
*مظلات وسواتر التخصصي الرياض | مظلات وسواتر*
sawater-sa.com
_مظلات_ وسواتر الرياض
*معارضنا المعتمدة* 
*الرئيسي: الرياض - شارع *التخصصي
*المعارض بالمدن الاخرى*
*جدة - الدمام - الاحساء - خميس مشيط*
*لدينا مندوبينا في المناطق التالية:.*
*# المناطق الوسطى: الخرج - القصيم - حائل **# المناطق الغربية : جدة - مكة المكرمة - المدينة المنورة - الطائف - ينب# المناطق الشرقية: الدمام - الخبر - الأحساء - القطيف - - الخفجي - الجبيل - حفر الباطن**# المناطق الشمالية: تبوك - الجوف - عرعر .**# المناطق الجنوبية: عسير - الباحة - نجران - جازان **#مناطق اخرى: ننفذ الاعمال في جميع المدن الاخرى شرط ان تتجاوز المساحه 100 متر مربع**وعدة مدن اخرى بالمملكة*
*ننفذ مشآريع المظلات والسواتر والهناجروالمستودعات*
*بجميع منآطق السعوديه*​  للإتصالات والإستفسارات
ج/0500559613 ج/0535553929 ج/0548682241 ت/0114996351
* شهادة تسجيل معتمدة من وزارة التجارة والاستثمار
سجل تجاري رقم 1010896134
المركز الرئيسي / شارع التخصصي
الاسم التجاري للفرع/مؤسسة مظلات الاختيار الاول للمقاولات - سواترالرياض-مظلات وسواترالتخصصي
للأستفسار تواصل معنا على الارقام التالية
تليفاكس \ 0114996351 
ج \ 0500559613
ج \ 0535553929
ج \ 0548682241*​[/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]​


----------



## معرض التخصصي (26 يوليو 2021)

*رد: شركة تركيب مظلات بالخرج 0553770074 توريد مشاريع مظلات بالخرج - مظلات مدارس وجامعات وكليات وساحات*

*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول - الاختيار الاول المظلات و السواتر*
alakhttiar1.com
_مظلات_ ممرات _مظلات_ مداخل فنادق برجولات خشبية للممرات 0500559613 _مظلات_ ممرات .... _مظلات_ و _سواتر_ الاختيار الاول نقدم افضل _المظلات_ و _السواتر_ و الهناجر كما نوفر القرميد
 *مظلات وسواتر الرياض – معرض التخصصي
mthlat-sa.com/
مظلات وسواتر الرياض – سواتر الرياض – مظلات الرياض- تركيب سواتر بالرياض – هناجر الرياض – تركيب مظلات الرياض – مظلات بالرياض – سواتر ومظلات الرياض*
*سواتر و مظلات الرياض
سواتر و مظلات الرياض معرض مظلات وسواترالتخصصي
www.sawatr.com/
سواتر و مظلات لتغطية المسابح و الفلل و الحواجز الارضية و الاخشاب البلاستيكية 0535553929 مظلات وسواتر الرياض خصوم 35 % مظلات سيارات , مظلات , اسعار مذهلة *سواتر و مظلات لتغطية المسابح و الفلل و الحواجز الارضية و الاخشاب البلاستيكية 0535553929 _مظلات وسواتر_ الرياض خصوم 35 % مظلات سيارات , مظلات , اسعار مذهلة ,
مظلات - مظلات الرياض - مظلات التخصصي - _مظلات وسواتر_ الرياض - سواتر جدة - سواتر الرياض - تركيب مظلات الرياض - مظلات سيارات - شركة سواتر - شركة مظلات - هناجر
 *مظلات وسواتر - مظلات وسواتر التخصصي*
*مظلات وسواتر الاختيارالاول التخصصي*
سواتر ومظلات الرياض مظلات الرياض sawatr.com , _مظلات وسواتر_ الاختيار الاول | _مظلات وسواتر_
شاهد المزيد
*خدمات مظلات وسواتر التخصصي* 
شركة مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول الظل الحديث التخصصي
*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول | مظلات وسواتر 0500559613*
alakhttiar1.com
*[FONT=&quot]الاختيارالدمام // مظلات الاختيارالخميس // مظلات الاختيارابها // مظلات الاختيار جيزان للتواصل جوال : [FONT=&quot]0500559613** [FONT=&quot]- 0114996351* 
مشاريع _مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول_ 0500559613. مشاريع مظلات الاختيار الاول بأفضل الأسعار تشييد مظلات الشد الإنشائي مظلات مميزة السعر
*مظلات وسواتر التخصصي الرياض | *
*sawater-sa.com*
_تخصصنا : تصنيع وتصميم وتشييد مظلات سيارات - مظلات مواقف حكوميه وخاصه - مظلات سيارات فلل 
مظلات سيارات قصور وجميع الاستخدامات من المظلات للسيارات والمركبات بمختلف احجامها بجوده عاليه 
وتوريد وتركيب كافة الاعمال المعدنيه من المظلات الحديدة في استخدمات متعدده
منها مظلات المستشفيات ومواقف الموظفين للوزارات والشركات والمدارس والجامعات بمواصفات عالية واسعار مثالية.
جميع انواع الاعمال بالصناعات المقاومه للحرارة وعوامل الجو الطبيعيه_
_مظلات_ وسواتر الرياض,مظلات وسواترالتخصصي
*سواتر و مظلات الرياض,*
*مظلات , سواتر , مظلات و سواتر الرياض , مظلات الرياض , سواتر الرياض,مظلات وسواتر الاختيارالاول,سواترالتخصصي,مظلات وسواتر*
مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول- الرياض-التخصصي-حي النخيل ت/0114996351 ج/ 0500559613
*مظلات سيارات وسواتر بالرياض* pvc و* سواتر* الرياض *مظلات سيارات*
*مظلات وسواتر - مظلات وسواتر التخصصي*
sawater-sa.com
تقدم _مظلات وسواتر_ افضل الاعمال _للمظلات والسواتر_ . _مظلات وسواتر_ الرياض 0500559613 , مظلات سيارات , خصومات مذهلة , اشكال جديدة , مظلات الرياض , مظلات فلل , سواتر
نهتم فى مؤسسة مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول بتوفير مظلات باحجام تتسع لاي عدد من المظلات تناسب المواقف للتظليل الكامل وحماية زجاج ومقاعد السيارات بالاضافة لتركيب مظلات سيارات الفلل والقصور ولاصحاب المنازل ومواقف الشركات وتظليل سيارات الطلبة والاساتذة بالجامعات والاطباء بالمستشفيات ومواقف المولات التجارية
ج/0500559613 ج/0535553929
تركيب مظلات تغطية الخزانات والتكييفات باسطح المنازل-تركيب مظلات العاب الاطفال بالحضانات وروض الاطفال.
توفر المظلة الحماية الكاملة للسيارة فلا تحتاج لكثرة الغسيل والتنظيف للتخلص من الغبار بالاضافة الى انها توفر الخصوصية عند تركيبها داخل الفلل والقصور والاماكن العامة.
تتفاوت اسعار مظلات السيارات حسب حجم السيارة او السيارات المطلوب تظليلها.
فوائد تظليل السيارات:
1-حماية الزجاج من اشعة الشمس فلا يصاب الزجاج بالسرطان بالاضافة الى حماية الديكورات الداخلية للسيارة و المقاعد خصوصا اذا كانت من الجلد من التعرض لاشعة الشمس المباشرة.
2-تجنب الاضرار الخطيرة التى قد تنجم نتيجة ارتفاع درجة حرارة الموتور بفعل حرارة الشمس مما يساعد على طول العمر الافتراضي للموتور .
3-تظليل السيارة بشكل جيد خاصة فى فصل الصيف يجعل التكييف يعمل بشكل اكثر كفاءة.
4-تجنب تغير لون سيارتك الذى يذهب ويتعرض للبهتان نتيجة وقوف السيارة مدة طويلة فى الشمس بدون تظليل.
*شركة سواتر ومظلات الاختيار الاول لتركيب مشاريع مظلات - السواتر - الهناجر - القرميد - البيوت الشعر - المستودعات- *
*ج/0500559613 ج/0535553929 ج/0548682241 ت/0114996351*
*تقدم ارقي واجمل انواع المظلات والسواتروالهناجر وانشاء المستودعات العامة كما نقوم بتوريد وتصميم وتنفيذ جميع انواع المظلات والسواترللمشاريع العامة الحكومية والخاصة بالشركات والفلل والقصور ومن اولويتنا :-*
*مظلات السيارات - مظلات المسابح -مظلات المدارس - مظلات  الساحات - هناجر حديد - سواتر شرائح- سواتر مجدول - سواتر اقمشه - سواتر جدارية - شبوك زراعيه - وتشييد جميع انواع المظلات والسواتر الخشبيه (فيمكو) بجوده عاليه*
*وتوريد وتركيب كافة الاعمال المعدنيه والمظلات وتغطيتها بالقماش pvc او بالصاج المعرج مع العازل ساندوتش بانل وكافة انواع الهناجر ويتم وصل القماش بماكينة خاصة لاجراء اللحام الحراري ( الكبس الحراري ) للقماش pvc المقاومه للحرارة وعوامل الجو الطبيعيه ..*
*مظلات سيارات متطورة وذات مواصفات عالية.*
*مظلات سيارات معلقة بدون أعمدة من الأمام لسهولة التوقف والحركة.*
*مظلات سيارات ذات أشكال جديدة ورائعة, منها الهرمي ومنها المقوسة وغيرها.*
*مظلات للسيارات بكافة أشكالها وأحجامها.*
*مظلات سيارات من قماش البولي إثلين Polyethylene shade net covers*
*مظلات سيارات من قماش بي في سي PVC, PVDF covers*
*مظلات وسواتر شركة الاختيار الاول التخصصي*
*مظلات وسواتر شركة الاختيار الاول نقدم أفضل أنواع المظلات من خلال خبراء ومتخصصون في تركيب المظلاتوالسواتر والهناجر بمستوى جودة عالي للشركات والمصانع والبنوك ومواقف السيارات والمستشفيات باستخدام أفضل وأحدث التقنيات وأفضل الخامات نحن متخصصون في مجال الإنشاء والدراسات الهندسية*
*سواتر ومظلات شركة الاختيار الاول السعودية توفر أفضل المواصفات في المظلات من أجل تقديم خدمة أفضل تحوز على رضاكم:*
*- مظلات عازلة للحرارة من أفضل المواد العازلة للحرارة لحماية السيارات من الحرارة المرتفعة للشمس*
*- شكل جذاب ومميز يتناسب مع طبيعة المكان*
*- الهيكل الحديدي مطلي بمواد عازلة لحمايته من الصدأ والتأكل*
*- عمل المظلات بطرق فنية لاستيعاب أكبر عدد من السيارات*
*نقدم في مظلات وسواتر شركة الاختيار الاول أفضل أنواع المظلات والسواتر المصنعة من أجود الخامات للتناسب مع جو المملكة ودرجات الحرارة الشديدة والمحافظة على السيارات خلال فترة تواجدها* 
*نتشرف بوجود افضل كادر فني ومهندسون ومشرفوت متخصصون فى تركيبات وتنفيذ مشاريع المظلات والسواتر وجميع اعمال الحدادة.
يتوفر لدينا مجال تنفيذ وتركيب:
سواتر حديد-افضل انواع المظلات للسيارات-مظلات مدارس-مظلات مداخل البيت-مظلات الشد الانشائي-مظلات مساجد-سواتر خشبية-سواتر شينكو-مظلات شينكو-قرميد معدني-مظلات قماش-مظلات متحركة-مظلات بلاستيك-مظلات هرمية.*
*مظلات سيارات من الاختيارالاول 0114996351 اسعار مخفضه 80 ريال للمتر ضمان 10 سنوات سواترالاختيارالاول-*
مظلات مداخل الفلل-تركيب مظلات خارجية للحدائق-مظلات مداخل فلل خارجية وفنادق-تركيب المظلات للمداخل-أجدد اشكال مظلات منازل
مظلات مداخل الفلل والمنازل و الفنادق والشركات متوفرة لدي مؤسسة الأختيار الاول بأشكال جمالية مميزة.نوفر فى مؤسسة مظلات الرياض-نقوم بتركيب مظلات مداخل فلل وبيوت و منشأت تجارية وسكنية .تمنح مظلات المداخل شكل جمالي للمكان كما انها تساعد على ملء فراغات المداخل.
ج/0500559613 
ج/0535553929​


​ نعتمد أحدث أشكال مظلات خشبية للمداخل حيث يعتبر الخشب بنوعيه الطبيعي والمعالج من العناصر الرئيسية فى تصنيع مظلات المداخل فالخشب يجعل المنزل يظهر فى حجم أكبر.
لا ينبغي عليك عزيزى العميل اهمال  المدخل الرئيسي لمنزلك او فلتك فهو واجهتك امام الضيوف وهو جزء رئيسى من تصميم المنزل لذا احرص على تجميله بمظلة راقية جميلة تزينه وتمنع دخول الشمس عن المنزل فى نفس الوقت.
مظلات الممرات الخشبية فى حدائق المنازل:
نقوم بتركيب المظلات الخشبية بحيث تشكل ممر جميل للحدائق المنزلية.
مظلات بلاستيك للمداخل:
نقوم بتركيب مظلات بلاستيك لمداخل المنازل والفلل تسمح بمرور الضوء النهاري للمنزل.
مظلات اشرعة بي في سي:
نقوم بتركيب مظلات شراعية قماشية انيقة بالوان تتناسب مع الوان دهانات المنازل.
مظلات مداخل لكسان:
نوفر مظلات مداخل من اللكسان بالوان وتغطيات مختلفة شفافة و قاتمة حسب الطلب.
مظلات مثبتة فى الحائط:
نقوم بتركيب المظلات الثابتة لواجهات المنازل.
مواصفات مظلات مداخل الفلل و المنازل:
1-حجب أشعة الشمس الحارقة فى الصيف.
2-إمكانية التزيين بالزهور والنباتات و الإضاءات.
3-عزل الأتربة والغبار عن المنزل او الفلة.
4-سهولة التنظيف والتلميع وعدم التعرض للتأكل.
مظلات مداخل الفلل
يتم تركيب مظلات المداخل للفلل ومظلات سيارات بالمداخل فى مؤسسة الأختيار الاول فى وقت قياسي و بأشكال تتناسب مع واجهات المنازل والفلل.
مظلات خارجية للحدائق
متخصصون فى تركيب مظلات جلسات خارجية للحدائق من أجود نوعيات خامات قماش البي في سي الكوري العازل للحرارة والمضاد للتمزق والإهتراء.
بالإضافة لتوفير نوعيات مظلات الخشب البلاستيكي والحديدي الخشابي لتظليل أماكن الجلوس بالحدائق.
نوفر أشكال مظلات الحدائق بالأشكال الهرمية والدائرية والمخروطية والقوسية فلدينا جميع الأشكال التى ترضي كل الأذواق.
مظلات مداخل الفلل















نعتمد أحدث أشكال مظلات خشبية للمداخل حيث يعتبر الخشب بنوعيه  الطبيعي والمعالج من العناصر الرئيسية فى تصنيع مظلات المداخل فالخشب يجعل المنزل يظهر فى حجم أكبر.​



لا ينبغي عليك عزيزى العميل اهمال المدخل الرئيسي لمنزلك او فلتك فهو واجهتك امام الضيوف 
وهو جزء رئيسى من تصميم المنزل لذا احرص على تجميله بمظلة راقية جميلة تزينه وتمنع دخول الشمس عن المنزل فى نفس الوقت.​



مظلات الممرات الخشبية فى حدائق المنازل:
نقوم بتركيب المظلات الخشبية بحيث تشكل ممر جميل للحدائق المنزلية.​



مظلات بلاستيك للمداخل:
نقوم بتركيب مظلات بلاستيك لمداخل المنازل والفلل تسمح بمرور الضوء النهاري للمنزل.





مظلات اشرعة بي في سي:
نقوم بتركيب مظلات شراعية قماشية انيقة بالوان تتناسب مع الوان دهانات المنازل.​



مظلات مداخل لكسان:
نوفر مظلات مداخل من اللكسان بالوان وتغطيات مختلفة شفافة و قاتمة حسب الطلب.
مظلات مثبتة فى الحائط:
نقوم بتركيب المظلات الثابتة لواجهات المنازل.​





مظلات مداخل فلل وقصور _*مظلات مداخل الفلل الرياض*_​



مواصفات مظلات مداخل الفلل و المنازل:
1-حجب أشعة الشمس الحارقة فى الصيف.
2-إمكانية التزيين بالزهور والنباتات و الإضاءات.
3-عزل الأتربة والغبار عن المنزل او الفلة.
4-سهولة التنظيف والتلميع وعدم التعرض للتأكل.
يتم تركيب مظلات المداخل للفلل ومظلات سيارات بالمداخل فى مؤسسة الأختيار الاول فى وقت قياسي و بأشكال تتناسب مع واجهات المنازل والفلل.​











مظلات خارجية للحدائق





متخصصون فى تركيب مظلات جلسات خارجية للحدائق من أجود نوعيات خامات قماش البي في سي الكوري العازل للحرارة والمضاد للتمزق والإهتراء.
بالإضافة لتوفير نوعيات مظلات الخشب البلاستيكي والحديدي الخشابي لتظليل أماكن الجلوس بالحدائق.
نوفر أشكال مظلات الحدائق بالأشكال الهرمية والدائرية والمخروطية والقوسية فلدينا جميع الأشكال التى ترضي كل الأذواق.​​​*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول0553770074 www.alaktiar.com *
*مظلات وسواتر مؤسسة الاختيار الأول اسم مميز في عالم المظلات والسواتر على مدار سنوات طويلة ، هناجر ، قرميد ، خيام ، بيوت شعر ، مظلات الرياض, تركيب مظلات وسواتر* لمتابعة جديد اعمال مؤسسة مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول اضغط هنا
*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول *
www.alaktiar.com
مظلات وسواتر جدة , مظلات سيارات الطائف , مظلات مكة , مظلات سيارات الرياض , سواتر الخرج , مظلات الدمام , مظلات المدينة , سواتر جدة
مظلات ينبع , مظلات الرياض , سواتر الطائف , سواتر مكة , سواتر ومظلات الرياض , مظلات وسواتر الرياض , مظلات الاحساء , سواتر الدمام
مظلات الخميس , سواتر ابها , مظلات جازان , مظلات نجران , مظلات المناطق الوسطى , الدلم , السليل , المزاحمية , القصيم , بريدة , الخرج , الرياض , التخصصي
مظلات وسواتر فلل , مظلات فلل , مظلات سيارات , مظلات حدائق , مظلات مسابح , مظلات متحركة , مظلات احواش , مظلات مداخل , مظلات قصور , مظلات الرياض , حي العليا، حي السليمانية، حي الملك عبد العزيز، حي الملك عبد الله، حي الورود، حي صلاح الدين، حي الواحة، حي الملك فهد، حي المرسلات، حي النزهة، حي المغرزات، حي المروج، حي المصيف، حي التعاون، حي الإزدهار , حي الربيع، حي الندى، حي الصحافة، حي النرجس، حي العارض، حي النفل، حي العقيق، حي الوادي، حي الغدير، حي الياسمين، حي الفلاح، حي بنبان، حي القيروان، حي حطين، حي الملقا , حي المعذر، حي المحمدية، حي الرحمانية، حي الرائد، حي النخيل الغربي، حي النخيل، حي أم الحمام الشرقي، حي أم الحمام , حي الدوبية، حي القرى، حي الصناعية، حي الوسيطاء، حي معكال، حي الفيصلية، حي منفوحة، حي المنصورة، حي اليمامة، حي سلام، حي جبرة، حي عتيقة، حي غبيراء، حي البطيحا، حي الخالدية، حي الديرة، حي الصالحية، حي العود، حي المرقب، حي منفوحة الجديدة , حي الدار البيضاء، حي طيبة، حي المنصورية , حي الرفيعة، حي الهدا، حي الشرقية، حي الناصرية، حي صياح، حي الوشام، حي النموذجية، حي المعذر، حي المؤتمرات، ، حي أم سليم، حي الشميسي، حي الجرادية، حي الفاخرية، حي عليشة , حي الحائر، حي الغنامية , النسيم الشرقي، النسيم الغربي، الريان، الروابي، المنار، السلام، النظيم، الندوة , خشم العان، حي الدفاع، حي المناخ، حي السلي، حي النور، حي الإسكان، حي الصناعية الجديدة، حي الجزيرة، حي السعادة، حي الفيحاء، حي هيت، حي البريه، حي المشاعل , حي جرير، حي الربوة، حي الزهراء، حي الصفا، حي الضباط، حي الملز، حي الوزارات، حي الفاروق، حي العمل، حي ثليم، حي المربع، حي الفوطة , حي الروضة، حي الرمال، حي المونسية، حي قرطبة، حي الجنادرية، حي القادسية، حي اليرموك، حي غرناطة، حي أشبيلية، حي الحمراء، حي المعيزلية، حي الخليج، حي الملك فيصل، حي القدس، حي النهضة، حي الأندلس , حي المهدية، حي عرقة، حي  ظهرة لبن، حي الخزامى، حي السفارات ,هجرة وادي لبن، حي العريجاء، حي الدريهمية، حي العريجاء الوسطى، حي شبرا، حي السويدي الغربي، حي ظهرة البديعة، حي سلطانة، حي الزهرة، حي السويدي , حي أحد، حي عكاظ، حي الشفاء، حي المروة، حي بدر، حي المصانع، حي المنصورية، حي عريض , جرة وادي لبن، حي ظهرة نمار حي ديراب، حي نمار، حي الحزم, , مظلات وسواتر الرياض , مظلات سيارات الرياض , هناجر , مظلات شينكو , مظلات فلل , مظلات التخصصي , مظلات بافضل الاسعار , نتواجد في انحاء المملكة , مظلات وسواتر الرياض , سواتر الرياض , مظلات الرياض , سواتر ومظلات الرياض , هناجر الرياض , بيوت شعر , الرياض للمظلات والسواتر*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول | مظلات وسواترالرياض*
*الإختيار الأول- شركة مظلات,سواتر ومظلات,مظلات سيارات ...*
www.alakhttiar.com
مظلات وسواتر الرياض , مظلات الرياض , سواتر الرياض ,مظلات,سواتر,سواتر ومظلات الرياض, مظلات - مظلات, مظلات - مظلات المظلات -سواتر السواتر, مظلات - مظلات المظلات سواتر - مظلات سيارات الاختيارالاول-معرضناالرياض-شارع التخصصي, مظلات - سيارات - مظلات سيارات - انواع السواتر, سواتر - سواتر, سواتر مظلات هناجر قرميد, سواتر مظلات قراميد هناجربالصورشاهدو معارض مظلات سيارات وسواتر الاختيارالاول, سواتر مضلات هناجر, هناجر - سيارات - مظلات سيارات - انواع السواتر, هناجر مشاريع الاختيارالاول, هناجر ومظلات الاختيارمظلات الخيام-مظلات مدارس0500559613مظلات قماش الماني(alakhttiar1), مظلات وسواتر - سواتر ومظلات - مظلات - سواتر - هناهر - بيوت شعر - قرميد, مظلات وسواتر الاختيار(الظل الحديث(-فرع التخصصي ت/0114996351 ج/0500559613, مظلات,سواتر,هناجر,مظلات وسواتر,الرياض,جدة,الدمام,تبوك, المدينة,عسير,التخصصي ,..
_شركة_ الإختيار الأول-_شركة مظلات_,سواتر ومظلات,_مظلات_,السواتر والمظلات,_مظلات_ وسواتر ,الهناجر,قريمد,_مظلات_ سيارات, _مظلات_ مدارس...
*الاختيارالاول التظليل الحديث لتركيب مظلات السيارات واعمال السواتر بالرياض - جدة - الدمام - خميس مشيط - ابها - المدينة المنورة جوال/0500559613 تليفاكس/0114996351 ج/0535553929*
*مظلات وسواتر التخصصي الرياض | مظلات وسواتر*
sawater-sa.com
_مظلات_ وسواتر الرياض
*معارضنا المعتمدة* 
*الرئيسي: الرياض - شارع *التخصصي
*المعارض بالمدن الاخرى*
*جدة - الدمام - الاحساء - خميس مشيط*
*لدينا مندوبينا في المناطق التالية:.*
*# المناطق الوسطى: الخرج - القصيم - حائل **# المناطق الغربية : جدة - مكة المكرمة - المدينة المنورة - الطائف - ينب# المناطق الشرقية: الدمام - الخبر - الأحساء - القطيف - - الخفجي - الجبيل - حفر الباطن**# المناطق الشمالية: تبوك - الجوف - عرعر .**# المناطق الجنوبية: عسير - الباحة - نجران - جازان **#مناطق اخرى: ننفذ الاعمال في جميع المدن الاخرى شرط ان تتجاوز المساحه 100 متر مربع**وعدة مدن اخرى بالمملكة*
*ننفذ مشآريع المظلات والسواتر والهناجروالمستودعات*
*بجميع منآطق السعوديه*​  للإتصالات والإستفسارات
ج/0500559613 ج/0535553929 ج/0548682241 ت/0114996351
* شهادة تسجيل معتمدة من وزارة التجارة والاستثمار
سجل تجاري رقم 1010896134
المركز الرئيسي / شارع التخصصي
الاسم التجاري للفرع/مؤسسة مظلات الاختيار الاول للمقاولات - سواترالرياض-مظلات وسواترالتخصصي
للأستفسار تواصل معنا على الارقام التالية
تليفاكس \ 0114996351 
ج \ 0500559613
ج \ 0535553929
ج \ 0548682241*​[/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]​


----------



## معرض التخصصي (8 أغسطس 2021)

*رد: شركة تركيب مظلات بالخرج 0553770074 توريد مشاريع مظلات بالخرج - مظلات مدارس وجامعات وكليات وساحات*

*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول الرياض افضل اسعار خصم 30%مظلات الاختيار الاول - مظلات الرياض افضل اعمال شركة مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول للمظلات تركيب مظلات للمنازل والمسابح - مظلات pvc - مظلات حدائق - مظلات لكسان*
*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول - الاختيار الاول المظلات و السواتر*
alakhttiar1.com
_مظلات_ ممرات _مظلات_ مداخل فنادق برجولات خشبية للممرات 0500559613 _مظلات_ ممرات .... _مظلات_ و _سواتر_ الاختيار الاول نقدم افضل _المظلات_ و _السواتر_ و الهناجر كما نوفر القرميد
 *مظلات وسواتر الرياض – معرض التخصصي
mthlat-sa.com/
مظلات وسواتر الرياض – سواتر الرياض – مظلات الرياض- تركيب سواتر بالرياض – هناجر الرياض – تركيب مظلات الرياض – مظلات بالرياض – سواتر ومظلات الرياض*
*سواتر و مظلات الرياض
سواتر و مظلات الرياض معرض مظلات وسواترالتخصصي
www.sawatr.com/
سواتر و مظلات لتغطية المسابح و الفلل و الحواجز الارضية و الاخشاب البلاستيكية 0535553929 مظلات وسواتر الرياض خصوم 35 % مظلات سيارات , مظلات , اسعار مذهلة *سواتر و مظلات لتغطية المسابح و الفلل و الحواجز الارضية و الاخشاب البلاستيكية 0535553929 _مظلات وسواتر_ الرياض خصوم 35 % مظلات سيارات , مظلات , اسعار مذهلة ,
مظلات - مظلات الرياض - مظلات التخصصي - _مظلات وسواتر_ الرياض - سواتر جدة - سواتر الرياض - تركيب مظلات الرياض - مظلات سيارات - شركة سواتر - شركة مظلات - هناجر
 *مظلات وسواتر - مظلات وسواتر التخصصي*
*مظلات وسواتر الاختيارالاول التخصصي*
سواتر ومظلات الرياض مظلات الرياض sawatr.com , _مظلات وسواتر_ الاختيار الاول | _مظلات وسواتر_
شاهد المزيد
*خدمات مظلات وسواتر التخصصي* 
شركة مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول الظل الحديث التخصصي
*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول | مظلات وسواتر 0500559613*
alakhttiar1.com
*[FONT=&quot]الاختيارالدمام // مظلات الاختيارالخميس // مظلات الاختيارابها // مظلات الاختيار جيزان للتواصل جوال : [FONT=&quot]0500559613** [FONT=&quot]- 0114996351* 
مشاريع _مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول_ 0500559613. مشاريع مظلات الاختيار الاول بأفضل الأسعار تشييد مظلات الشد الإنشائي مظلات مميزة السعر
*مظلات وسواتر التخصصي الرياض | *
*sawater-sa.com*
_تخصصنا : تصنيع وتصميم وتشييد مظلات سيارات - مظلات مواقف حكوميه وخاصه - مظلات سيارات فلل 
مظلات سيارات قصور وجميع الاستخدامات من المظلات للسيارات والمركبات بمختلف احجامها بجوده عاليه 
وتوريد وتركيب كافة الاعمال المعدنيه من المظلات الحديدة في استخدمات متعدده
منها مظلات المستشفيات ومواقف الموظفين للوزارات والشركات والمدارس والجامعات بمواصفات عالية واسعار مثالية.
جميع انواع الاعمال بالصناعات المقاومه للحرارة وعوامل الجو الطبيعيه_
_مظلات_ وسواتر الرياض,مظلات وسواترالتخصصي
*سواتر و مظلات الرياض,*
*مظلات , سواتر , مظلات و سواتر الرياض , مظلات الرياض , سواتر الرياض,مظلات وسواتر الاختيارالاول,سواترالتخصصي,مظلات وسواتر*
مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول- الرياض-التخصصي-حي النخيل ت/0114996351 ج/ 0500559613
*مظلات سيارات وسواتر بالرياض* pvc و* سواتر* الرياض *مظلات سيارات*
*مظلات وسواتر - مظلات وسواتر التخصصي*
sawater-sa.com
تقدم _مظلات وسواتر_ افضل الاعمال _للمظلات والسواتر_ . _مظلات وسواتر_ الرياض 0500559613 , مظلات سيارات , خصومات مذهلة , اشكال جديدة , مظلات الرياض , مظلات فلل , سواتر
نهتم فى مؤسسة مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول بتوفير مظلات باحجام تتسع لاي عدد من المظلات تناسب المواقف للتظليل الكامل وحماية زجاج ومقاعد السيارات بالاضافة لتركيب مظلات سيارات الفلل والقصور ولاصحاب المنازل ومواقف الشركات وتظليل سيارات الطلبة والاساتذة بالجامعات والاطباء بالمستشفيات ومواقف المولات التجارية
ج/0500559613 ج/0535553929
تركيب مظلات تغطية الخزانات والتكييفات باسطح المنازل-تركيب مظلات العاب الاطفال بالحضانات وروض الاطفال.
توفر المظلة الحماية الكاملة للسيارة فلا تحتاج لكثرة الغسيل والتنظيف للتخلص من الغبار بالاضافة الى انها توفر الخصوصية عند تركيبها داخل الفلل والقصور والاماكن العامة.
تتفاوت اسعار مظلات السيارات حسب حجم السيارة او السيارات المطلوب تظليلها.
فوائد تظليل السيارات:
1-حماية الزجاج من اشعة الشمس فلا يصاب الزجاج بالسرطان بالاضافة الى حماية الديكورات الداخلية للسيارة و المقاعد خصوصا اذا كانت من الجلد من التعرض لاشعة الشمس المباشرة.
2-تجنب الاضرار الخطيرة التى قد تنجم نتيجة ارتفاع درجة حرارة الموتور بفعل حرارة الشمس مما يساعد على طول العمر الافتراضي للموتور .
3-تظليل السيارة بشكل جيد خاصة فى فصل الصيف يجعل التكييف يعمل بشكل اكثر كفاءة.
4-تجنب تغير لون سيارتك الذى يذهب ويتعرض للبهتان نتيجة وقوف السيارة مدة طويلة فى الشمس بدون تظليل.
*شركة سواتر ومظلات الاختيار الاول لتركيب مشاريع مظلات - السواتر - الهناجر - القرميد - البيوت الشعر - المستودعات- *
*ج/0500559613 ج/0535553929 ج/0548682241 ت/0114996351*
*تقدم ارقي واجمل انواع المظلات والسواتروالهناجر وانشاء المستودعات العامة كما نقوم بتوريد وتصميم وتنفيذ جميع انواع المظلات والسواترللمشاريع العامة الحكومية والخاصة بالشركات والفلل والقصور ومن اولويتنا :-*
*مظلات السيارات - مظلات المسابح -مظلات المدارس - مظلات  الساحات - هناجر حديد - سواتر شرائح- سواتر مجدول - سواتر اقمشه - سواتر جدارية - شبوك زراعيه - وتشييد جميع انواع المظلات والسواتر الخشبيه (فيمكو) بجوده عاليه*
*وتوريد وتركيب كافة الاعمال المعدنيه والمظلات وتغطيتها بالقماش pvc او بالصاج المعرج مع العازل ساندوتش بانل وكافة انواع الهناجر ويتم وصل القماش بماكينة خاصة لاجراء اللحام الحراري ( الكبس الحراري ) للقماش pvc المقاومه للحرارة وعوامل الجو الطبيعيه ..*
*مظلات سيارات متطورة وذات مواصفات عالية.*
*مظلات سيارات معلقة بدون أعمدة من الأمام لسهولة التوقف والحركة.*
*مظلات سيارات ذات أشكال جديدة ورائعة, منها الهرمي ومنها المقوسة وغيرها.*
*مظلات للسيارات بكافة أشكالها وأحجامها.*
*مظلات سيارات من قماش البولي إثلين Polyethylene shade net covers*
*مظلات سيارات من قماش بي في سي PVC, PVDF covers*
*مظلات وسواتر شركة الاختيار الاول التخصصي*
*مظلات وسواتر شركة الاختيار الاول نقدم أفضل أنواع المظلات من خلال خبراء ومتخصصون في تركيب المظلاتوالسواتر والهناجر بمستوى جودة عالي للشركات والمصانع والبنوك ومواقف السيارات والمستشفيات باستخدام أفضل وأحدث التقنيات وأفضل الخامات نحن متخصصون في مجال الإنشاء والدراسات الهندسية*
*سواتر ومظلات شركة الاختيار الاول السعودية توفر أفضل المواصفات في المظلات من أجل تقديم خدمة أفضل تحوز على رضاكم:*
*- مظلات عازلة للحرارة من أفضل المواد العازلة للحرارة لحماية السيارات من الحرارة المرتفعة للشمس*
*- شكل جذاب ومميز يتناسب مع طبيعة المكان*
*- الهيكل الحديدي مطلي بمواد عازلة لحمايته من الصدأ والتأكل*
*- عمل المظلات بطرق فنية لاستيعاب أكبر عدد من السيارات*
*نقدم في مظلات وسواتر شركة الاختيار الاول أفضل أنواع المظلات والسواتر المصنعة من أجود الخامات للتناسب مع جو المملكة ودرجات الحرارة الشديدة والمحافظة على  السيارات خلال فترة تواجدها* 
*نتشرف بوجود افضل كادر فني ومهندسون ومشرفوت متخصصون فى تركيبات وتنفيذ مشاريع المظلات والسواتر وجميع اعمال الحدادة.
يتوفر لدينا مجال تنفيذ وتركيب:
سواتر حديد-افضل انواع المظلات للسيارات-مظلات مدارس-مظلات مداخل البيت-مظلات الشد الانشائي-مظلات مساجد-سواتر خشبية-سواتر شينكو-مظلات شينكو-قرميد معدني-مظلات قماش-مظلات متحركة-مظلات بلاستيك-مظلات هرمية.*
*مظلات سيارات من الاختيارالاول 0114996351 اسعار مخفضه 80 ريال للمتر ضمان 10 سنوات سواترالاختيارالاول-*
مظلات مداخل الفلل-تركيب مظلات خارجية للحدائق-مظلات مداخل فلل خارجية وفنادق-تركيب المظلات للمداخل-أجدد اشكال مظلات منازل
مظلات مداخل الفلل والمنازل و الفنادق والشركات متوفرة لدي مؤسسة الأختيار الاول بأشكال جمالية مميزة.نوفر فى مؤسسة مظلات الرياض-نقوم بتركيب مظلات مداخل فلل وبيوت و منشأت تجارية وسكنية .تمنح مظلات المداخل شكل جمالي للمكان كما انها تساعد على ملء فراغات المداخل.
ج/0500559613 
ج/0535553929​


​ نعتمد أحدث أشكال مظلات خشبية للمداخل حيث يعتبر الخشب بنوعيه الطبيعي والمعالج من العناصر الرئيسية فى تصنيع مظلات المداخل فالخشب يجعل المنزل يظهر فى حجم أكبر.
لا ينبغي عليك عزيزى العميل اهمال المدخل الرئيسي لمنزلك او فلتك فهو واجهتك امام الضيوف وهو جزء رئيسى من تصميم المنزل لذا احرص على تجميله بمظلة راقية جميلة تزينه وتمنع دخول الشمس عن المنزل فى نفس الوقت.
مظلات الممرات الخشبية فى حدائق المنازل:
نقوم بتركيب المظلات الخشبية بحيث تشكل ممر جميل للحدائق المنزلية.
مظلات بلاستيك للمداخل:
نقوم بتركيب مظلات بلاستيك لمداخل المنازل والفلل تسمح بمرور الضوء النهاري للمنزل.
مظلات اشرعة بي في سي:
نقوم بتركيب مظلات شراعية قماشية انيقة بالوان تتناسب مع الوان دهانات المنازل.
مظلات مداخل لكسان:
نوفر مظلات مداخل من اللكسان بالوان وتغطيات مختلفة شفافة و قاتمة حسب الطلب.
مظلات مثبتة فى الحائط:
نقوم بتركيب المظلات الثابتة لواجهات المنازل.
مواصفات مظلات مداخل الفلل و المنازل:
1-حجب أشعة الشمس الحارقة فى الصيف.
2-إمكانية التزيين بالزهور والنباتات و الإضاءات.
3-عزل الأتربة والغبار عن المنزل او الفلة.
4-سهولة التنظيف والتلميع وعدم التعرض للتأكل.
مظلات مداخل الفلل
يتم تركيب مظلات المداخل للفلل ومظلات سيارات بالمداخل فى مؤسسة الأختيار الاول فى وقت قياسي و بأشكال تتناسب مع واجهات المنازل والفلل.
مظلات خارجية للحدائق
متخصصون فى تركيب مظلات جلسات خارجية للحدائق من أجود نوعيات خامات قماش البي في سي الكوري العازل للحرارة والمضاد للتمزق والإهتراء.
بالإضافة لتوفير نوعيات مظلات الخشب البلاستيكي والحديدي الخشابي لتظليل أماكن الجلوس بالحدائق.
نوفر أشكال مظلات الحدائق بالأشكال الهرمية والدائرية والمخروطية والقوسية فلدينا جميع الأشكال التى ترضي كل الأذواق.
مظلات مداخل الفلل















نعتمد أحدث أشكال مظلات خشبية للمداخل حيث يعتبر الخشب بنوعيه الطبيعي والمعالج من العناصر الرئيسية فى تصنيع مظلات المداخل فالخشب يجعل المنزل يظهر فى حجم أكبر.​



لا ينبغي عليك عزيزى العميل اهمال المدخل الرئيسي لمنزلك او فلتك فهو واجهتك امام الضيوف 
وهو جزء رئيسى من تصميم المنزل لذا احرص على تجميله بمظلة راقية جميلة تزينه وتمنع دخول الشمس عن المنزل فى نفس الوقت.​



مظلات الممرات الخشبية فى حدائق المنازل:
نقوم بتركيب المظلات الخشبية بحيث تشكل ممر جميل للحدائق المنزلية.​



مظلات بلاستيك للمداخل:
نقوم بتركيب مظلات بلاستيك لمداخل المنازل والفلل تسمح بمرور الضوء النهاري للمنزل.





مظلات اشرعة بي في سي:
نقوم بتركيب مظلات شراعية قماشية انيقة بالوان تتناسب مع الوان دهانات المنازل.​



مظلات مداخل لكسان:
نوفر مظلات مداخل من اللكسان بالوان وتغطيات مختلفة شفافة و قاتمة حسب الطلب.
مظلات مثبتة فى الحائط:
نقوم بتركيب المظلات الثابتة لواجهات المنازل.​





مظلات مداخل فلل وقصور _*مظلات مداخل الفلل الرياض*_​



مواصفات مظلات مداخل الفلل و المنازل:
1-حجب أشعة الشمس الحارقة فى الصيف.
2-إمكانية التزيين بالزهور والنباتات و الإضاءات.
3-عزل الأتربة والغبار عن المنزل او الفلة.
4-سهولة التنظيف والتلميع وعدم التعرض للتأكل.
يتم تركيب مظلات المداخل للفلل ومظلات سيارات بالمداخل فى مؤسسة الأختيار الاول فى وقت قياسي و بأشكال تتناسب مع واجهات المنازل والفلل.​











مظلات خارجية للحدائق





متخصصون فى تركيب مظلات جلسات خارجية للحدائق من أجود نوعيات خامات قماش البي في سي الكوري العازل للحرارة والمضاد للتمزق والإهتراء.
بالإضافة لتوفير نوعيات مظلات الخشب البلاستيكي والحديدي الخشابي لتظليل أماكن الجلوس بالحدائق.
نوفر أشكال مظلات الحدائق بالأشكال الهرمية والدائرية والمخروطية والقوسية فلدينا جميع الأشكال التى ترضي كل الأذواق.​​​*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول0553770074 www.alaktiar.com *
*مظلات وسواتر مؤسسة الاختيار الأول اسم مميز في عالم المظلات والسواتر على مدار سنوات طويلة ، هناجر ، قرميد ، خيام ، بيوت شعر ، مظلات الرياض, تركيب مظلات وسواتر* لمتابعة جديد اعمال مؤسسة مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول اضغط هنا
*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول *
www.alaktiar.com
مظلات وسواتر جدة , مظلات سيارات الطائف , مظلات مكة , مظلات سيارات الرياض , سواتر الخرج , مظلات الدمام , مظلات المدينة , سواتر جدة
مظلات ينبع , مظلات الرياض , سواتر الطائف , سواتر مكة , سواتر ومظلات الرياض , مظلات وسواتر الرياض , مظلات الاحساء , سواتر الدمام
مظلات الخميس , سواتر ابها , مظلات جازان , مظلات نجران , مظلات المناطق الوسطى , الدلم , السليل , المزاحمية , القصيم , بريدة , الخرج , الرياض , التخصصي
مظلات وسواتر فلل , مظلات فلل , مظلات سيارات , مظلات حدائق , مظلات مسابح , مظلات متحركة , مظلات احواش , مظلات مداخل , مظلات قصور , مظلات الرياض , حي العليا، حي السليمانية، حي الملك عبد العزيز، حي الملك عبد الله، حي الورود، حي صلاح الدين، حي الواحة، حي الملك فهد، حي المرسلات، حي النزهة، حي المغرزات، حي المروج، حي المصيف، حي التعاون، حي الإزدهار , حي الربيع، حي الندى، حي الصحافة، حي النرجس، حي العارض، حي النفل، حي العقيق، حي الوادي، حي الغدير، حي الياسمين، حي الفلاح، حي بنبان، حي القيروان، حي حطين، حي الملقا , حي المعذر، حي المحمدية، حي الرحمانية، حي الرائد، حي النخيل الغربي، حي النخيل، حي أم الحمام الشرقي، حي أم الحمام , حي الدوبية، حي القرى، حي الصناعية، حي الوسيطاء، حي معكال، حي الفيصلية، حي منفوحة، حي المنصورة، حي اليمامة، حي سلام، حي جبرة، حي عتيقة، حي غبيراء، حي البطيحا، حي الخالدية، حي الديرة، حي الصالحية، حي العود، حي المرقب، حي منفوحة الجديدة , حي الدار البيضاء، حي طيبة، حي المنصورية , حي الرفيعة، حي الهدا، حي الشرقية، حي الناصرية، حي صياح، حي الوشام، حي النموذجية، حي المعذر، حي المؤتمرات، ، حي أم سليم، حي الشميسي، حي الجرادية، حي الفاخرية، حي عليشة , حي الحائر، حي الغنامية , النسيم الشرقي، النسيم الغربي، الريان، الروابي، المنار، السلام، النظيم، الندوة , خشم العان، حي الدفاع، حي المناخ، حي السلي، حي النور، حي الإسكان، حي الصناعية الجديدة، حي الجزيرة، حي السعادة، حي الفيحاء، حي هيت، حي البريه، حي المشاعل , حي جرير، حي الربوة، حي الزهراء، حي الصفا، حي الضباط، حي الملز، حي الوزارات، حي الفاروق، حي العمل، حي ثليم، حي المربع، حي الفوطة , حي الروضة، حي الرمال، حي المونسية، حي قرطبة، حي الجنادرية، حي القادسية، حي اليرموك، حي غرناطة، حي أشبيلية، حي الحمراء، حي المعيزلية، حي الخليج، حي الملك فيصل، حي القدس، حي النهضة، حي الأندلس , حي المهدية، حي عرقة، حي ظهرة لبن، حي الخزامى، حي السفارات ,هجرة وادي لبن، حي العريجاء، حي الدريهمية، حي العريجاء الوسطى، حي شبرا، حي السويدي الغربي، حي ظهرة البديعة، حي سلطانة، حي الزهرة، حي السويدي , حي أحد، حي عكاظ، حي الشفاء، حي المروة، حي بدر، حي المصانع، حي المنصورية، حي عريض , جرة وادي لبن، حي ظهرة نمار حي ديراب، حي نمار، حي الحزم, , مظلات وسواتر الرياض , مظلات سيارات الرياض , هناجر , مظلات شينكو , مظلات فلل , مظلات التخصصي , مظلات بافضل الاسعار , نتواجد في انحاء المملكة , مظلات  وسواتر الرياض , سواتر الرياض , مظلات الرياض , سواتر ومظلات الرياض , هناجر الرياض , بيوت شعر , الرياض للمظلات والسواتر*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول | مظلات وسواترالرياض*
*الإختيار الأول- شركة مظلات,سواتر ومظلات,مظلات سيارات ...*
www.alakhttiar.com
مظلات وسواتر الرياض , مظلات الرياض , سواتر الرياض ,مظلات,سواتر,سواتر ومظلات الرياض, مظلات - مظلات, مظلات - مظلات المظلات -سواتر السواتر, مظلات - مظلات المظلات سواتر - مظلات سيارات الاختيارالاول-معرضناالرياض-شارع التخصصي, مظلات - سيارات - مظلات سيارات - انواع السواتر, سواتر - سواتر, سواتر مظلات هناجر قرميد, سواتر مظلات قراميد هناجربالصورشاهدو معارض مظلات سيارات وسواتر الاختيارالاول, سواتر مضلات هناجر, هناجر - سيارات - مظلات سيارات - انواع السواتر, هناجر مشاريع الاختيارالاول, هناجر ومظلات الاختيارمظلات الخيام-مظلات مدارس0500559613مظلات قماش الماني(alakhttiar1), مظلات وسواتر - سواتر ومظلات - مظلات - سواتر - هناهر - بيوت شعر - قرميد, مظلات وسواتر الاختيار(الظل الحديث(-فرع التخصصي ت/0114996351 ج/0500559613, مظلات,سواتر,هناجر,مظلات وسواتر,الرياض,جدة,الدمام,تبوك, المدينة,عسير,التخصصي ,..
_شركة_ الإختيار الأول-_شركة مظلات_,سواتر ومظلات,_مظلات_,السواتر والمظلات,_مظلات_ وسواتر ,الهناجر,قريمد,_مظلات_ سيارات, _مظلات_ مدارس...
*الاختيارالاول التظليل الحديث لتركيب مظلات السيارات واعمال السواتر بالرياض - جدة - الدمام - خميس مشيط - ابها - المدينة المنورة جوال/0500559613 تليفاكس/0114996351 ج/0535553929*
*مظلات وسواتر التخصصي الرياض | مظلات وسواتر*
sawater-sa.com
_مظلات_ وسواتر الرياض
*معارضنا المعتمدة* 
*الرئيسي: الرياض - شارع *التخصصي
*المعارض بالمدن الاخرى*
*جدة - الدمام - الاحساء - خميس مشيط*
*لدينا مندوبينا في المناطق التالية:.*
*# المناطق الوسطى: الخرج - القصيم - حائل **# المناطق الغربية : جدة - مكة المكرمة - المدينة المنورة - الطائف - ينب# المناطق الشرقية: الدمام - الخبر - الأحساء - القطيف - - الخفجي - الجبيل - حفر الباطن**# المناطق الشمالية: تبوك - الجوف - عرعر .**# المناطق الجنوبية: عسير - الباحة - نجران - جازان **#مناطق اخرى: ننفذ الاعمال في جميع المدن الاخرى شرط ان تتجاوز المساحه 100 متر مربع**وعدة مدن اخرى بالمملكة*
*ننفذ مشآريع المظلات والسواتر والهناجروالمستودعات*
*بجميع منآطق السعوديه*​  للإتصالات والإستفسارات
ج/0500559613 ج/0535553929 ج/0548682241 ت/0114996351
* شهادة تسجيل معتمدة من وزارة التجارة والاستثمار
سجل تجاري رقم 1010896134
المركز الرئيسي / شارع التخصصي
الاسم التجاري للفرع/مؤسسة مظلات الاختيار الاول للمقاولات - سواترالرياض-مظلات وسواترالتخصصي
للأستفسار تواصل معنا على الارقام التالية
تليفاكس \ 0114996351 
ج \ 0500559613
ج \ 0535553929
ج \ 0548682241*​[/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]​


----------



## معرض التخصصي (9 أغسطس 2021)

*رد: شركة تركيب مظلات بالخرج 0553770074 توريد مشاريع مظلات بالخرج - مظلات مدارس وجامعات وكليات وساحات*

*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول الرياض افضل اسعار خصم 30%مظلات الاختيار الاول - مظلات الرياض افضل اعمال شركة مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول للمظلات تركيب مظلات للمنازل والمسابح - مظلات pvc - مظلات حدائق - مظلات لكسان*
*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول - الاختيار الاول المظلات و السواتر*
alakhttiar1.com
_مظلات_ ممرات _مظلات_ مداخل فنادق برجولات خشبية للممرات 0500559613 _مظلات_ ممرات .... _مظلات_ و _سواتر_ الاختيار الاول نقدم افضل _المظلات_ و _السواتر_ و الهناجر كما نوفر القرميد
 *مظلات وسواتر الرياض – معرض التخصصي
mthlat-sa.com/
مظلات وسواتر الرياض – سواتر الرياض – مظلات الرياض- تركيب سواتر بالرياض – هناجر الرياض – تركيب مظلات الرياض – مظلات بالرياض – سواتر ومظلات الرياض*
*سواتر و مظلات الرياض
سواتر و مظلات الرياض معرض مظلات وسواترالتخصصي
www.sawatr.com/
سواتر و مظلات لتغطية المسابح و الفلل و الحواجز الارضية و الاخشاب البلاستيكية 0535553929 مظلات وسواتر الرياض خصوم 35 % مظلات سيارات , مظلات , اسعار مذهلة *سواتر و مظلات لتغطية المسابح و الفلل و الحواجز الارضية و الاخشاب البلاستيكية 0535553929 _مظلات وسواتر_ الرياض خصوم 35 % مظلات سيارات , مظلات , اسعار مذهلة ,
مظلات - مظلات الرياض - مظلات التخصصي - _مظلات وسواتر_ الرياض - سواتر جدة - سواتر الرياض - تركيب مظلات الرياض - مظلات سيارات - شركة سواتر - شركة مظلات - هناجر
 *مظلات وسواتر - مظلات وسواتر التخصصي*
*مظلات وسواتر الاختيارالاول التخصصي*
سواتر ومظلات الرياض مظلات الرياض sawatr.com , _مظلات وسواتر_ الاختيار الاول | _مظلات وسواتر_
شاهد المزيد
*خدمات مظلات وسواتر التخصصي* 
شركة مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول الظل الحديث التخصصي
*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول | مظلات وسواتر 0500559613*
alakhttiar1.com
*[FONT=&quot]الاختيارالدمام // مظلات الاختيارالخميس // مظلات الاختيارابها // مظلات الاختيار جيزان للتواصل جوال : [FONT=&quot]0500559613** [FONT=&quot]- 0114996351* 
مشاريع _مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول_ 0500559613. مشاريع مظلات الاختيار الاول بأفضل الأسعار تشييد مظلات الشد الإنشائي مظلات مميزة السعر
*مظلات وسواتر التخصصي الرياض | *
*sawater-sa.com*
_تخصصنا : تصنيع وتصميم وتشييد مظلات سيارات - مظلات مواقف حكوميه وخاصه - مظلات سيارات فلل 
مظلات سيارات قصور وجميع الاستخدامات من المظلات للسيارات والمركبات بمختلف احجامها بجوده عاليه 
وتوريد وتركيب كافة الاعمال المعدنيه من المظلات الحديدة في استخدمات متعدده
منها مظلات المستشفيات ومواقف الموظفين للوزارات والشركات والمدارس والجامعات بمواصفات عالية واسعار مثالية.
جميع انواع الاعمال بالصناعات المقاومه للحرارة وعوامل الجو الطبيعيه_
_مظلات_ وسواتر الرياض,مظلات وسواترالتخصصي
*سواتر و مظلات الرياض,*
*مظلات , سواتر , مظلات و سواتر الرياض , مظلات الرياض , سواتر الرياض,مظلات وسواتر الاختيارالاول,سواترالتخصصي,مظلات وسواتر*
مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول- الرياض-التخصصي-حي النخيل ت/0114996351 ج/ 0500559613
*مظلات سيارات وسواتر بالرياض* pvc و* سواتر* الرياض *مظلات سيارات*
*مظلات وسواتر - مظلات وسواتر التخصصي*
sawater-sa.com
تقدم _مظلات وسواتر_ افضل الاعمال _للمظلات والسواتر_ . _مظلات وسواتر_ الرياض 0500559613 , مظلات سيارات , خصومات مذهلة , اشكال جديدة , مظلات الرياض , مظلات فلل , سواتر
نهتم فى مؤسسة مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول بتوفير مظلات باحجام تتسع لاي عدد من المظلات تناسب المواقف للتظليل الكامل وحماية زجاج ومقاعد السيارات بالاضافة لتركيب مظلات سيارات الفلل والقصور ولاصحاب المنازل ومواقف الشركات وتظليل سيارات الطلبة والاساتذة بالجامعات والاطباء بالمستشفيات ومواقف المولات التجارية
ج/0500559613 ج/0535553929
تركيب مظلات تغطية الخزانات والتكييفات باسطح المنازل-تركيب مظلات العاب الاطفال بالحضانات وروض الاطفال.
توفر المظلة الحماية الكاملة للسيارة فلا تحتاج لكثرة الغسيل والتنظيف للتخلص من الغبار بالاضافة الى انها توفر الخصوصية عند تركيبها داخل الفلل والقصور والاماكن العامة.
تتفاوت اسعار مظلات السيارات حسب حجم السيارة او السيارات المطلوب تظليلها.
فوائد تظليل السيارات:
1-حماية الزجاج من اشعة الشمس فلا يصاب الزجاج بالسرطان بالاضافة الى حماية الديكورات الداخلية للسيارة و المقاعد خصوصا اذا كانت من الجلد من التعرض لاشعة الشمس المباشرة.
2-تجنب الاضرار الخطيرة التى قد تنجم نتيجة ارتفاع درجة حرارة الموتور بفعل حرارة الشمس مما يساعد على طول العمر الافتراضي للموتور .
3-تظليل السيارة بشكل جيد خاصة فى فصل الصيف يجعل التكييف يعمل بشكل اكثر كفاءة.
4-تجنب تغير لون سيارتك الذى يذهب ويتعرض للبهتان نتيجة وقوف السيارة مدة طويلة فى الشمس بدون تظليل.
*شركة سواتر ومظلات الاختيار الاول لتركيب مشاريع مظلات - السواتر - الهناجر - القرميد - البيوت الشعر - المستودعات- *
*ج/0500559613 ج/0535553929 ج/0548682241 ت/0114996351*
*تقدم  ارقي واجمل انواع المظلات والسواتروالهناجر وانشاء المستودعات العامة كما نقوم بتوريد وتصميم وتنفيذ جميع انواع المظلات والسواترللمشاريع العامة الحكومية والخاصة بالشركات والفلل والقصور ومن اولويتنا :-*
*مظلات السيارات - مظلات المسابح -مظلات المدارس - مظلات  الساحات - هناجر حديد - سواتر شرائح- سواتر مجدول - سواتر اقمشه - سواتر جدارية - شبوك زراعيه - وتشييد جميع انواع المظلات والسواتر الخشبيه (فيمكو) بجوده عاليه*
*وتوريد وتركيب كافة الاعمال المعدنيه والمظلات وتغطيتها بالقماش pvc او بالصاج المعرج مع العازل ساندوتش بانل وكافة انواع الهناجر ويتم وصل القماش بماكينة خاصة لاجراء اللحام الحراري ( الكبس الحراري ) للقماش pvc المقاومه للحرارة وعوامل الجو الطبيعيه ..*
*مظلات سيارات متطورة وذات مواصفات عالية.*
*مظلات سيارات معلقة بدون أعمدة من الأمام لسهولة التوقف والحركة.*
*مظلات سيارات ذات أشكال جديدة ورائعة, منها الهرمي ومنها المقوسة وغيرها.*
*مظلات للسيارات بكافة أشكالها وأحجامها.*
*مظلات سيارات من قماش البولي إثلين Polyethylene shade net covers*
*مظلات سيارات من قماش بي في سي PVC, PVDF covers*
*مظلات وسواتر شركة الاختيار الاول التخصصي*
*مظلات وسواتر شركة الاختيار الاول نقدم أفضل أنواع المظلات من خلال خبراء ومتخصصون في تركيب المظلاتوالسواتر والهناجر بمستوى جودة عالي للشركات والمصانع والبنوك ومواقف السيارات والمستشفيات باستخدام أفضل وأحدث التقنيات وأفضل الخامات نحن متخصصون في مجال الإنشاء والدراسات الهندسية*
*سواتر ومظلات شركة الاختيار الاول السعودية توفر أفضل المواصفات في المظلات من أجل تقديم خدمة أفضل تحوز على رضاكم:*
*- مظلات عازلة للحرارة من أفضل المواد العازلة للحرارة لحماية السيارات من الحرارة المرتفعة للشمس*
*- شكل جذاب ومميز يتناسب مع طبيعة المكان*
*- الهيكل الحديدي مطلي بمواد عازلة لحمايته من الصدأ والتأكل*
*- عمل المظلات بطرق فنية لاستيعاب أكبر عدد من السيارات*
*نقدم في مظلات وسواتر شركة الاختيار الاول أفضل أنواع المظلات والسواتر المصنعة من أجود الخامات للتناسب مع جو المملكة ودرجات الحرارة الشديدة والمحافظة على السيارات خلال فترة تواجدها* 
*نتشرف بوجود افضل كادر فني ومهندسون ومشرفوت متخصصون فى تركيبات وتنفيذ مشاريع المظلات والسواتر وجميع اعمال الحدادة.
يتوفر لدينا مجال تنفيذ وتركيب:
سواتر حديد-افضل انواع المظلات للسيارات-مظلات مدارس-مظلات مداخل البيت-مظلات الشد الانشائي-مظلات مساجد-سواتر خشبية-سواتر شينكو-مظلات شينكو-قرميد معدني-مظلات قماش-مظلات متحركة-مظلات بلاستيك-مظلات هرمية.*
*مظلات سيارات من الاختيارالاول 0114996351 اسعار مخفضه 80 ريال للمتر ضمان 10 سنوات سواترالاختيارالاول-*
مظلات مداخل الفلل-تركيب مظلات خارجية للحدائق-مظلات مداخل فلل خارجية وفنادق-تركيب المظلات للمداخل-أجدد اشكال مظلات منازل
مظلات مداخل الفلل والمنازل و الفنادق والشركات متوفرة لدي مؤسسة الأختيار الاول بأشكال جمالية مميزة.نوفر فى مؤسسة مظلات الرياض-نقوم بتركيب مظلات مداخل فلل وبيوت و منشأت تجارية وسكنية .تمنح مظلات المداخل شكل جمالي للمكان كما انها تساعد على ملء فراغات المداخل.
ج/0500559613 
ج/0535553929​


​ نعتمد أحدث أشكال مظلات خشبية للمداخل حيث يعتبر الخشب بنوعيه الطبيعي والمعالج من العناصر الرئيسية فى تصنيع مظلات المداخل فالخشب يجعل المنزل يظهر فى حجم أكبر.
لا ينبغي عليك عزيزى العميل اهمال المدخل الرئيسي لمنزلك او فلتك فهو واجهتك امام الضيوف وهو جزء رئيسى من تصميم المنزل لذا احرص على  تجميله بمظلة راقية جميلة تزينه وتمنع دخول الشمس عن المنزل فى نفس الوقت.
مظلات الممرات الخشبية فى حدائق المنازل:
نقوم بتركيب المظلات الخشبية بحيث تشكل ممر جميل للحدائق المنزلية.
مظلات بلاستيك للمداخل:
نقوم بتركيب مظلات بلاستيك لمداخل المنازل والفلل تسمح بمرور الضوء النهاري للمنزل.
مظلات اشرعة بي في سي:
نقوم بتركيب مظلات شراعية قماشية انيقة بالوان تتناسب مع الوان دهانات المنازل.
مظلات مداخل لكسان:
نوفر مظلات مداخل من اللكسان بالوان وتغطيات مختلفة شفافة و قاتمة حسب الطلب.
مظلات مثبتة فى الحائط:
نقوم بتركيب المظلات الثابتة لواجهات المنازل.
مواصفات مظلات مداخل الفلل و المنازل:
1-حجب أشعة الشمس الحارقة فى الصيف.
2-إمكانية التزيين بالزهور والنباتات و الإضاءات.
3-عزل الأتربة والغبار عن المنزل او الفلة.
4-سهولة التنظيف والتلميع وعدم التعرض للتأكل.
مظلات مداخل الفلل
يتم تركيب مظلات المداخل للفلل ومظلات سيارات بالمداخل فى مؤسسة الأختيار الاول فى وقت قياسي و بأشكال تتناسب مع واجهات المنازل والفلل.
مظلات خارجية للحدائق
متخصصون فى تركيب مظلات جلسات خارجية للحدائق من أجود نوعيات خامات قماش البي في سي الكوري العازل للحرارة والمضاد للتمزق والإهتراء.
بالإضافة لتوفير نوعيات مظلات الخشب البلاستيكي والحديدي الخشابي لتظليل أماكن الجلوس بالحدائق.
نوفر أشكال مظلات الحدائق بالأشكال الهرمية والدائرية والمخروطية والقوسية فلدينا جميع الأشكال التى ترضي كل الأذواق.
مظلات مداخل الفلل















نعتمد أحدث أشكال مظلات خشبية للمداخل حيث يعتبر الخشب بنوعيه الطبيعي والمعالج من العناصر الرئيسية فى تصنيع مظلات المداخل فالخشب يجعل المنزل يظهر فى حجم أكبر.​



لا ينبغي عليك عزيزى العميل اهمال المدخل الرئيسي لمنزلك او فلتك فهو واجهتك امام الضيوف 
وهو جزء رئيسى من تصميم المنزل لذا احرص على تجميله بمظلة راقية جميلة تزينه وتمنع دخول الشمس عن المنزل فى نفس الوقت.​



مظلات الممرات الخشبية فى حدائق المنازل:
نقوم بتركيب المظلات الخشبية بحيث تشكل ممر جميل للحدائق المنزلية.​



مظلات بلاستيك للمداخل:
نقوم بتركيب مظلات بلاستيك لمداخل المنازل والفلل تسمح بمرور الضوء النهاري للمنزل.





مظلات اشرعة بي في سي:
نقوم بتركيب مظلات شراعية قماشية انيقة بالوان تتناسب مع الوان دهانات المنازل.​



مظلات مداخل لكسان:
نوفر مظلات مداخل من اللكسان بالوان وتغطيات مختلفة شفافة و قاتمة حسب الطلب.
مظلات مثبتة فى الحائط:
نقوم بتركيب المظلات الثابتة لواجهات المنازل.​





مظلات مداخل فلل وقصور _*مظلات مداخل الفلل الرياض*_​



مواصفات مظلات مداخل الفلل و المنازل:
1-حجب أشعة الشمس الحارقة فى الصيف.
2-إمكانية التزيين بالزهور والنباتات و الإضاءات.
3-عزل الأتربة والغبار عن المنزل او الفلة.
4-سهولة التنظيف والتلميع وعدم التعرض للتأكل.
يتم تركيب مظلات المداخل للفلل ومظلات سيارات بالمداخل فى مؤسسة الأختيار الاول فى وقت قياسي و بأشكال تتناسب مع واجهات المنازل والفلل.​











مظلات خارجية للحدائق





متخصصون فى تركيب مظلات جلسات خارجية للحدائق من أجود نوعيات خامات قماش البي في سي الكوري العازل للحرارة والمضاد للتمزق والإهتراء.
بالإضافة لتوفير نوعيات مظلات الخشب البلاستيكي والحديدي الخشابي لتظليل أماكن الجلوس بالحدائق.
نوفر أشكال مظلات الحدائق بالأشكال الهرمية والدائرية والمخروطية والقوسية فلدينا جميع الأشكال التى ترضي كل الأذواق.​​​*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول0553770074 www.alaktiar.com *
*مظلات وسواتر مؤسسة الاختيار الأول اسم مميز في عالم المظلات والسواتر على مدار سنوات طويلة ، هناجر ، قرميد ، خيام ،  بيوت شعر ، مظلات الرياض, تركيب مظلات وسواتر* لمتابعة جديد اعمال مؤسسة مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول اضغط هنا
*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول *
www.alaktiar.com
مظلات وسواتر جدة , مظلات سيارات الطائف , مظلات مكة , مظلات سيارات الرياض , سواتر الخرج , مظلات الدمام , مظلات المدينة , سواتر جدة
مظلات ينبع , مظلات الرياض , سواتر الطائف , سواتر مكة , سواتر ومظلات الرياض , مظلات وسواتر الرياض , مظلات الاحساء , سواتر الدمام
مظلات الخميس , سواتر ابها , مظلات جازان , مظلات نجران , مظلات المناطق الوسطى , الدلم , السليل , المزاحمية , القصيم , بريدة , الخرج , الرياض , التخصصي
مظلات وسواتر فلل , مظلات فلل , مظلات سيارات , مظلات حدائق , مظلات مسابح , مظلات متحركة , مظلات احواش , مظلات مداخل , مظلات قصور , مظلات الرياض , حي العليا، حي السليمانية، حي الملك عبد العزيز، حي الملك عبد الله، حي الورود، حي صلاح الدين، حي الواحة، حي الملك فهد، حي المرسلات، حي النزهة، حي المغرزات، حي المروج، حي المصيف، حي التعاون، حي الإزدهار , حي الربيع، حي الندى، حي الصحافة، حي النرجس، حي العارض، حي النفل، حي العقيق، حي الوادي، حي الغدير، حي الياسمين، حي الفلاح، حي بنبان، حي القيروان، حي حطين، حي الملقا , حي المعذر، حي المحمدية، حي الرحمانية، حي الرائد، حي النخيل الغربي، حي النخيل، حي أم الحمام الشرقي، حي أم الحمام , حي الدوبية، حي القرى، حي الصناعية، حي الوسيطاء، حي معكال، حي الفيصلية، حي منفوحة، حي المنصورة، حي اليمامة، حي سلام، حي جبرة، حي عتيقة، حي غبيراء، حي البطيحا، حي الخالدية، حي الديرة، حي الصالحية، حي العود، حي المرقب، حي منفوحة الجديدة , حي الدار البيضاء، حي طيبة، حي المنصورية , حي الرفيعة، حي الهدا، حي الشرقية، حي الناصرية، حي صياح، حي الوشام، حي النموذجية، حي المعذر، حي المؤتمرات، ، حي أم سليم، حي الشميسي، حي الجرادية، حي الفاخرية، حي عليشة , حي الحائر، حي الغنامية , النسيم الشرقي، النسيم الغربي، الريان، الروابي، المنار، السلام، النظيم، الندوة , خشم العان، حي الدفاع، حي المناخ، حي السلي، حي النور، حي الإسكان، حي الصناعية الجديدة، حي الجزيرة، حي السعادة، حي الفيحاء، حي هيت، حي البريه، حي المشاعل , حي جرير، حي الربوة، حي الزهراء، حي الصفا، حي الضباط، حي الملز، حي الوزارات، حي الفاروق، حي العمل، حي ثليم، حي المربع، حي الفوطة , حي الروضة، حي الرمال، حي المونسية، حي قرطبة، حي الجنادرية، حي القادسية، حي اليرموك، حي غرناطة، حي أشبيلية، حي الحمراء، حي المعيزلية، حي الخليج، حي الملك فيصل، حي القدس، حي النهضة، حي الأندلس , حي المهدية، حي عرقة، حي ظهرة لبن، حي الخزامى، حي السفارات ,هجرة وادي لبن، حي العريجاء، حي الدريهمية، حي العريجاء الوسطى، حي شبرا، حي السويدي الغربي، حي ظهرة البديعة، حي سلطانة، حي الزهرة، حي السويدي , حي أحد، حي عكاظ، حي الشفاء، حي المروة، حي بدر، حي المصانع، حي المنصورية، حي عريض , جرة وادي لبن، حي ظهرة نمار حي ديراب، حي نمار، حي الحزم, , مظلات وسواتر الرياض , مظلات سيارات الرياض , هناجر , مظلات شينكو , مظلات فلل , مظلات التخصصي , مظلات بافضل الاسعار , نتواجد في انحاء المملكة , مظلات وسواتر الرياض , سواتر الرياض , مظلات الرياض , سواتر ومظلات الرياض , هناجر الرياض , بيوت شعر , الرياض للمظلات والسواتر*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول | مظلات وسواترالرياض*
*الإختيار الأول- شركة مظلات,سواتر ومظلات,مظلات سيارات ...*
www.alakhttiar.com
مظلات وسواتر الرياض , مظلات الرياض , سواتر الرياض ,مظلات,سواتر,سواتر ومظلات الرياض, مظلات - مظلات, مظلات - مظلات المظلات -سواتر السواتر, مظلات - مظلات المظلات سواتر - مظلات سيارات الاختيارالاول-معرضناالرياض-شارع التخصصي, مظلات - سيارات - مظلات سيارات - انواع السواتر, سواتر - سواتر, سواتر مظلات هناجر قرميد, سواتر مظلات قراميد هناجربالصورشاهدو معارض مظلات سيارات وسواتر الاختيارالاول, سواتر مضلات هناجر, هناجر - سيارات - مظلات سيارات - انواع السواتر, هناجر مشاريع الاختيارالاول, هناجر ومظلات الاختيارمظلات الخيام-مظلات مدارس0500559613مظلات قماش الماني(alakhttiar1), مظلات وسواتر - سواتر ومظلات - مظلات - سواتر - هناهر - بيوت شعر - قرميد, مظلات وسواتر  الاختيار(الظل الحديث(-فرع التخصصي ت/0114996351 ج/0500559613, مظلات,سواتر,هناجر,مظلات وسواتر,الرياض,جدة,الدمام,تبوك, المدينة,عسير,التخصصي ,..
_شركة_ الإختيار الأول-_شركة مظلات_,سواتر ومظلات,_مظلات_,السواتر والمظلات,_مظلات_ وسواتر ,الهناجر,قريمد,_مظلات_ سيارات, _مظلات_ مدارس...
*الاختيارالاول التظليل الحديث لتركيب مظلات السيارات واعمال السواتر بالرياض - جدة - الدمام - خميس مشيط - ابها - المدينة المنورة جوال/0500559613 تليفاكس/0114996351 ج/0535553929*
*مظلات وسواتر التخصصي الرياض | مظلات وسواتر*
sawater-sa.com
_مظلات_ وسواتر الرياض
*معارضنا المعتمدة* 
*الرئيسي: الرياض - شارع *التخصصي
*المعارض بالمدن الاخرى*
*جدة - الدمام - الاحساء - خميس مشيط*
*لدينا مندوبينا في المناطق التالية:.*
*# المناطق الوسطى: الخرج - القصيم - حائل **# المناطق الغربية : جدة - مكة المكرمة - المدينة المنورة - الطائف - ينب# المناطق الشرقية: الدمام - الخبر - الأحساء - القطيف - - الخفجي - الجبيل - حفر الباطن**# المناطق الشمالية: تبوك - الجوف - عرعر .**# المناطق الجنوبية: عسير - الباحة - نجران - جازان **#مناطق اخرى: ننفذ الاعمال في جميع المدن الاخرى شرط ان تتجاوز المساحه 100 متر مربع**وعدة مدن اخرى بالمملكة*
*ننفذ مشآريع المظلات والسواتر والهناجروالمستودعات*
*بجميع منآطق السعوديه*​  للإتصالات والإستفسارات
ج/0500559613 ج/0535553929 ج/0548682241 ت/0114996351
* شهادة تسجيل معتمدة من وزارة التجارة والاستثمار
سجل تجاري رقم 1010896134
المركز الرئيسي / شارع التخصصي
الاسم التجاري للفرع/مؤسسة مظلات الاختيار الاول للمقاولات - سواترالرياض-مظلات وسواترالتخصصي
للأستفسار تواصل معنا على الارقام التالية
تليفاكس \ 0114996351 
ج \ 0500559613
ج \ 0535553929
ج \ 0548682241*​[/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]​


----------



## معرض التخصصي (10 أغسطس 2021)

*رد: شركة تركيب مظلات بالخرج 0553770074 توريد مشاريع مظلات بالخرج - مظلات مدارس وجامعات وكليات وساحات*

*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول الرياض افضل اسعار خصم 30%مظلات الاختيار الاول - مظلات الرياض افضل اعمال شركة مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول للمظلات تركيب مظلات للمنازل والمسابح - مظلات pvc - مظلات حدائق - مظلات لكسان*
*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول - الاختيار الاول المظلات و السواتر*
alakhttiar1.com
_مظلات_ ممرات _مظلات_ مداخل فنادق برجولات خشبية للممرات 0500559613 _مظلات_ ممرات .... _مظلات_ و _سواتر_ الاختيار الاول نقدم افضل _المظلات_ و _السواتر_ و الهناجر كما نوفر القرميد
 *مظلات وسواتر الرياض – معرض التخصصي
mthlat-sa.com/
مظلات وسواتر الرياض – سواتر الرياض – مظلات الرياض- تركيب سواتر بالرياض – هناجر الرياض – تركيب مظلات الرياض – مظلات بالرياض – سواتر ومظلات الرياض*
*سواتر و مظلات الرياض
سواتر و مظلات الرياض معرض مظلات وسواترالتخصصي
www.sawatr.com/
سواتر و مظلات لتغطية المسابح و الفلل و الحواجز الارضية و الاخشاب البلاستيكية 0535553929 مظلات وسواتر الرياض خصوم 35 % مظلات سيارات , مظلات , اسعار مذهلة *سواتر و مظلات لتغطية المسابح و الفلل و الحواجز الارضية و الاخشاب البلاستيكية 0535553929 _مظلات وسواتر_ الرياض خصوم 35 % مظلات سيارات , مظلات , اسعار مذهلة ,
مظلات - مظلات الرياض - مظلات التخصصي - _مظلات وسواتر_ الرياض - سواتر جدة - سواتر الرياض - تركيب مظلات الرياض - مظلات سيارات - شركة سواتر - شركة مظلات - هناجر
 *مظلات وسواتر - مظلات وسواتر التخصصي*
*مظلات وسواتر الاختيارالاول التخصصي*
سواتر ومظلات الرياض مظلات الرياض sawatr.com , _مظلات وسواتر_ الاختيار الاول | _مظلات وسواتر_
شاهد المزيد
*خدمات مظلات وسواتر التخصصي* 
شركة مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول الظل الحديث التخصصي
*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول | مظلات وسواتر 0500559613*
alakhttiar1.com
*[FONT=&quot]الاختيارالدمام // مظلات الاختيارالخميس // مظلات الاختيارابها // مظلات الاختيار جيزان للتواصل جوال : [FONT=&quot]0500559613** [FONT=&quot]- 0114996351* 
مشاريع _مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول_ 0500559613. مشاريع مظلات الاختيار الاول بأفضل الأسعار تشييد مظلات الشد الإنشائي مظلات مميزة السعر
*مظلات وسواتر التخصصي الرياض | *
*sawater-sa.com*
_تخصصنا : تصنيع وتصميم وتشييد مظلات سيارات - مظلات مواقف حكوميه وخاصه - مظلات سيارات فلل 
مظلات سيارات قصور وجميع الاستخدامات من المظلات للسيارات والمركبات بمختلف احجامها بجوده عاليه 
وتوريد وتركيب كافة الاعمال المعدنيه من المظلات الحديدة في استخدمات متعدده
منها مظلات المستشفيات ومواقف الموظفين للوزارات والشركات والمدارس والجامعات بمواصفات عالية واسعار مثالية.
جميع انواع الاعمال بالصناعات المقاومه للحرارة وعوامل الجو الطبيعيه_
_مظلات_ وسواتر الرياض,مظلات وسواترالتخصصي
*سواتر و مظلات الرياض,*
*مظلات , سواتر , مظلات و سواتر الرياض , مظلات الرياض , سواتر الرياض,مظلات وسواتر الاختيارالاول,سواترالتخصصي,مظلات وسواتر*
مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول- الرياض-التخصصي-حي النخيل ت/0114996351 ج/ 0500559613
*مظلات سيارات وسواتر بالرياض* pvc و* سواتر* الرياض *مظلات سيارات*
*مظلات وسواتر - مظلات وسواتر التخصصي*
sawater-sa.com
تقدم _مظلات وسواتر_ افضل الاعمال _للمظلات والسواتر_ . _مظلات وسواتر_ الرياض 0500559613 , مظلات سيارات , خصومات مذهلة , اشكال جديدة , مظلات الرياض , مظلات فلل , سواتر
نهتم فى مؤسسة مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول بتوفير مظلات باحجام تتسع لاي عدد من المظلات تناسب المواقف للتظليل الكامل وحماية زجاج ومقاعد السيارات بالاضافة لتركيب مظلات سيارات الفلل والقصور ولاصحاب المنازل ومواقف الشركات وتظليل سيارات الطلبة والاساتذة بالجامعات والاطباء بالمستشفيات ومواقف المولات التجارية
ج/0500559613 ج/0535553929
تركيب مظلات تغطية الخزانات والتكييفات باسطح المنازل-تركيب مظلات العاب الاطفال بالحضانات وروض الاطفال.
توفر المظلة الحماية الكاملة للسيارة فلا تحتاج لكثرة الغسيل والتنظيف للتخلص من الغبار بالاضافة الى انها توفر الخصوصية عند تركيبها داخل الفلل والقصور والاماكن العامة.
تتفاوت اسعار مظلات السيارات حسب حجم السيارة او السيارات المطلوب تظليلها.
فوائد تظليل السيارات:
1-حماية الزجاج من اشعة الشمس فلا يصاب الزجاج بالسرطان بالاضافة الى حماية الديكورات الداخلية للسيارة و المقاعد خصوصا اذا كانت من الجلد من التعرض لاشعة الشمس المباشرة.
2-تجنب الاضرار الخطيرة التى قد تنجم نتيجة ارتفاع درجة حرارة الموتور بفعل حرارة الشمس مما يساعد على طول العمر الافتراضي للموتور .
3-تظليل السيارة بشكل جيد خاصة فى فصل الصيف يجعل التكييف يعمل بشكل اكثر كفاءة.
4-تجنب تغير لون سيارتك الذى يذهب ويتعرض للبهتان نتيجة وقوف السيارة مدة طويلة فى الشمس بدون تظليل.
*شركة سواتر ومظلات الاختيار الاول لتركيب مشاريع مظلات - السواتر - الهناجر - القرميد - البيوت الشعر - المستودعات- *
*ج/0500559613 ج/0535553929 ج/0548682241 ت/0114996351*
*تقدم ارقي واجمل انواع المظلات والسواتروالهناجر وانشاء المستودعات العامة كما نقوم بتوريد وتصميم وتنفيذ جميع انواع المظلات والسواترللمشاريع العامة الحكومية والخاصة بالشركات والفلل والقصور ومن اولويتنا :-*
*مظلات السيارات - مظلات المسابح -مظلات المدارس - مظلات  الساحات - هناجر حديد - سواتر شرائح- سواتر مجدول - سواتر اقمشه - سواتر جدارية - شبوك زراعيه - وتشييد جميع انواع المظلات والسواتر الخشبيه (فيمكو) بجوده عاليه*
*وتوريد وتركيب كافة الاعمال المعدنيه والمظلات وتغطيتها بالقماش pvc او بالصاج المعرج مع العازل ساندوتش بانل وكافة انواع الهناجر ويتم وصل القماش بماكينة خاصة لاجراء اللحام الحراري ( الكبس الحراري ) للقماش pvc المقاومه للحرارة وعوامل الجو الطبيعيه ..*
*مظلات سيارات متطورة وذات مواصفات عالية.*
*مظلات سيارات معلقة بدون أعمدة من الأمام لسهولة التوقف والحركة.*
*مظلات سيارات ذات أشكال جديدة ورائعة, منها الهرمي ومنها المقوسة وغيرها.*
*مظلات للسيارات بكافة أشكالها وأحجامها.*
*مظلات سيارات من قماش البولي إثلين Polyethylene shade net covers*
*مظلات سيارات من قماش بي في سي PVC, PVDF covers*
*مظلات وسواتر شركة الاختيار الاول التخصصي*
*مظلات وسواتر شركة الاختيار الاول نقدم أفضل أنواع المظلات من خلال خبراء ومتخصصون في تركيب المظلاتوالسواتر والهناجر بمستوى جودة عالي للشركات والمصانع والبنوك ومواقف السيارات والمستشفيات باستخدام أفضل وأحدث التقنيات وأفضل الخامات نحن متخصصون في مجال الإنشاء والدراسات الهندسية*
*سواتر ومظلات شركة الاختيار الاول السعودية توفر أفضل المواصفات في المظلات من أجل تقديم خدمة أفضل تحوز على رضاكم:*
*- مظلات عازلة للحرارة من أفضل المواد العازلة للحرارة لحماية السيارات من الحرارة المرتفعة للشمس*
*- شكل جذاب ومميز يتناسب مع طبيعة المكان*
*- الهيكل الحديدي مطلي بمواد عازلة لحمايته من الصدأ والتأكل*
*- عمل المظلات بطرق فنية لاستيعاب أكبر عدد من السيارات*
*نقدم في مظلات وسواتر شركة الاختيار الاول أفضل أنواع المظلات والسواتر المصنعة من أجود الخامات للتناسب مع جو المملكة ودرجات الحرارة الشديدة والمحافظة على السيارات خلال فترة تواجدها* 
*نتشرف بوجود افضل كادر فني ومهندسون ومشرفوت متخصصون فى تركيبات وتنفيذ مشاريع المظلات والسواتر وجميع اعمال الحدادة.
يتوفر لدينا مجال تنفيذ وتركيب:
سواتر حديد-افضل انواع المظلات للسيارات-مظلات مدارس-مظلات مداخل البيت-مظلات الشد الانشائي-مظلات مساجد-سواتر خشبية-سواتر شينكو-مظلات شينكو-قرميد معدني-مظلات قماش-مظلات متحركة-مظلات بلاستيك-مظلات هرمية.*
*مظلات سيارات من الاختيارالاول 0114996351 اسعار مخفضه 80 ريال للمتر ضمان 10 سنوات سواترالاختيارالاول-*
مظلات مداخل الفلل-تركيب مظلات خارجية للحدائق-مظلات مداخل فلل خارجية وفنادق-تركيب المظلات للمداخل-أجدد اشكال مظلات منازل
مظلات مداخل الفلل والمنازل و الفنادق والشركات متوفرة لدي مؤسسة الأختيار الاول بأشكال جمالية مميزة.نوفر فى مؤسسة مظلات الرياض-نقوم بتركيب مظلات مداخل فلل وبيوت و منشأت تجارية وسكنية .تمنح مظلات المداخل شكل جمالي للمكان كما انها تساعد على ملء فراغات المداخل.
ج/0500559613 
ج/0535553929​


​ نعتمد أحدث أشكال مظلات خشبية للمداخل حيث يعتبر الخشب بنوعيه الطبيعي والمعالج من العناصر الرئيسية فى تصنيع مظلات المداخل فالخشب يجعل المنزل يظهر فى حجم أكبر.
لا ينبغي عليك عزيزى العميل اهمال المدخل الرئيسي لمنزلك او فلتك فهو واجهتك امام الضيوف وهو جزء رئيسى من تصميم المنزل  لذا احرص على تجميله بمظلة راقية جميلة تزينه وتمنع دخول الشمس عن المنزل فى نفس الوقت.
مظلات الممرات الخشبية فى حدائق المنازل:
نقوم بتركيب المظلات الخشبية بحيث تشكل ممر جميل للحدائق المنزلية.
مظلات بلاستيك للمداخل:
نقوم بتركيب مظلات بلاستيك لمداخل المنازل والفلل تسمح بمرور الضوء النهاري للمنزل.
مظلات اشرعة بي في سي:
نقوم بتركيب مظلات شراعية قماشية انيقة بالوان تتناسب مع الوان دهانات المنازل.
مظلات مداخل لكسان:
نوفر مظلات مداخل من اللكسان بالوان وتغطيات مختلفة شفافة و قاتمة حسب الطلب.
مظلات مثبتة فى الحائط:
نقوم بتركيب المظلات الثابتة لواجهات المنازل.
مواصفات مظلات مداخل الفلل و المنازل:
1-حجب أشعة الشمس الحارقة فى الصيف.
2-إمكانية التزيين بالزهور والنباتات و الإضاءات.
3-عزل الأتربة والغبار عن المنزل او الفلة.
4-سهولة التنظيف والتلميع وعدم التعرض للتأكل.
مظلات مداخل الفلل
يتم تركيب مظلات المداخل للفلل ومظلات سيارات بالمداخل فى مؤسسة الأختيار الاول فى وقت قياسي و بأشكال تتناسب مع واجهات المنازل والفلل.
مظلات خارجية للحدائق
متخصصون فى تركيب مظلات جلسات خارجية للحدائق من أجود نوعيات خامات قماش البي في سي الكوري العازل للحرارة والمضاد للتمزق والإهتراء.
بالإضافة لتوفير نوعيات مظلات الخشب البلاستيكي والحديدي الخشابي لتظليل أماكن الجلوس بالحدائق.
نوفر أشكال مظلات الحدائق بالأشكال الهرمية والدائرية والمخروطية والقوسية فلدينا جميع الأشكال التى ترضي كل الأذواق.
مظلات مداخل الفلل















نعتمد أحدث أشكال مظلات خشبية للمداخل حيث يعتبر الخشب بنوعيه الطبيعي والمعالج من العناصر الرئيسية فى تصنيع مظلات المداخل فالخشب يجعل  المنزل يظهر فى حجم أكبر.​



لا ينبغي عليك عزيزى العميل اهمال المدخل الرئيسي لمنزلك او فلتك فهو واجهتك امام الضيوف 
وهو جزء رئيسى من تصميم المنزل لذا احرص على تجميله بمظلة راقية جميلة تزينه وتمنع دخول الشمس عن المنزل فى نفس الوقت.​



مظلات الممرات الخشبية فى حدائق المنازل:
نقوم بتركيب المظلات الخشبية بحيث تشكل ممر جميل للحدائق المنزلية.​



مظلات بلاستيك للمداخل:
نقوم بتركيب مظلات بلاستيك لمداخل المنازل والفلل تسمح بمرور الضوء النهاري للمنزل.





مظلات اشرعة بي في سي:
نقوم بتركيب مظلات شراعية قماشية انيقة بالوان تتناسب مع الوان دهانات المنازل.​



مظلات مداخل لكسان:
نوفر مظلات مداخل من اللكسان بالوان وتغطيات مختلفة شفافة و قاتمة حسب الطلب.
مظلات مثبتة فى الحائط:
نقوم بتركيب المظلات الثابتة لواجهات المنازل.​





مظلات مداخل فلل وقصور _*مظلات مداخل الفلل الرياض*_​



مواصفات مظلات مداخل الفلل و المنازل:
1-حجب أشعة الشمس الحارقة فى الصيف.
2-إمكانية التزيين بالزهور والنباتات و الإضاءات.
3-عزل الأتربة والغبار عن المنزل او الفلة.
4-سهولة التنظيف والتلميع وعدم التعرض للتأكل.
يتم تركيب مظلات المداخل للفلل ومظلات سيارات بالمداخل فى مؤسسة الأختيار الاول فى وقت قياسي و بأشكال تتناسب مع واجهات المنازل والفلل.​











مظلات خارجية للحدائق





متخصصون فى تركيب مظلات جلسات خارجية للحدائق من أجود نوعيات خامات قماش البي في سي الكوري العازل للحرارة والمضاد للتمزق والإهتراء.
بالإضافة لتوفير نوعيات مظلات الخشب البلاستيكي والحديدي الخشابي لتظليل أماكن الجلوس بالحدائق.
نوفر أشكال مظلات الحدائق بالأشكال الهرمية والدائرية والمخروطية والقوسية فلدينا جميع الأشكال التى ترضي كل الأذواق.​​​*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول0553770074 www.alaktiar.com *
*مظلات وسواتر مؤسسة الاختيار الأول اسم مميز في عالم المظلات والسواتر على مدار سنوات طويلة ، هناجر ، قرميد ، خيام ، بيوت شعر ، مظلات الرياض, تركيب مظلات وسواتر* لمتابعة جديد اعمال مؤسسة مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول اضغط هنا
*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول *
www.alaktiar.com
مظلات وسواتر جدة , مظلات سيارات الطائف , مظلات مكة , مظلات سيارات الرياض , سواتر الخرج , مظلات الدمام , مظلات المدينة , سواتر جدة
مظلات ينبع , مظلات الرياض , سواتر الطائف , سواتر مكة , سواتر ومظلات الرياض , مظلات وسواتر الرياض , مظلات الاحساء , سواتر الدمام
مظلات الخميس , سواتر ابها , مظلات جازان , مظلات نجران , مظلات المناطق الوسطى , الدلم , السليل , المزاحمية , القصيم , بريدة , الخرج , الرياض , التخصصي
مظلات وسواتر فلل , مظلات فلل , مظلات سيارات , مظلات حدائق , مظلات مسابح , مظلات متحركة , مظلات احواش , مظلات مداخل , مظلات قصور , مظلات الرياض , حي العليا، حي السليمانية، حي الملك عبد العزيز، حي الملك عبد الله، حي الورود، حي صلاح الدين، حي الواحة، حي الملك فهد، حي المرسلات، حي النزهة، حي المغرزات، حي المروج، حي المصيف، حي التعاون، حي الإزدهار , حي الربيع، حي الندى، حي الصحافة، حي النرجس، حي العارض، حي النفل، حي العقيق، حي الوادي، حي الغدير، حي الياسمين، حي الفلاح، حي بنبان، حي القيروان، حي حطين، حي الملقا , حي المعذر، حي المحمدية، حي الرحمانية، حي الرائد، حي النخيل الغربي، حي النخيل، حي أم الحمام الشرقي، حي أم الحمام , حي الدوبية، حي القرى، حي الصناعية، حي الوسيطاء، حي معكال، حي الفيصلية، حي منفوحة، حي المنصورة، حي اليمامة، حي سلام، حي جبرة، حي عتيقة، حي غبيراء، حي البطيحا، حي الخالدية، حي الديرة، حي الصالحية، حي العود، حي المرقب، حي منفوحة الجديدة , حي الدار البيضاء، حي طيبة، حي المنصورية , حي الرفيعة، حي الهدا، حي الشرقية، حي الناصرية، حي صياح، حي الوشام، حي النموذجية، حي المعذر، حي المؤتمرات، ، حي أم سليم، حي الشميسي، حي الجرادية، حي الفاخرية، حي عليشة , حي الحائر، حي الغنامية , النسيم الشرقي، النسيم الغربي، الريان، الروابي، المنار، السلام، النظيم، الندوة , خشم العان، حي الدفاع، حي المناخ، حي السلي، حي النور، حي الإسكان، حي الصناعية الجديدة، حي الجزيرة، حي السعادة، حي الفيحاء، حي هيت، حي البريه، حي المشاعل , حي جرير، حي الربوة، حي الزهراء، حي الصفا، حي الضباط، حي الملز، حي الوزارات، حي الفاروق، حي العمل، حي ثليم، حي المربع، حي الفوطة , حي الروضة، حي الرمال، حي المونسية، حي قرطبة، حي الجنادرية، حي القادسية، حي اليرموك، حي غرناطة، حي أشبيلية، حي الحمراء، حي المعيزلية، حي الخليج، حي الملك فيصل، حي القدس، حي النهضة، حي الأندلس , حي المهدية، حي عرقة، حي ظهرة لبن، حي الخزامى، حي السفارات ,هجرة  وادي لبن، حي العريجاء، حي الدريهمية، حي العريجاء الوسطى، حي شبرا، حي السويدي الغربي، حي ظهرة البديعة، حي سلطانة، حي الزهرة، حي السويدي , حي أحد، حي عكاظ، حي الشفاء، حي المروة، حي بدر، حي المصانع، حي المنصورية، حي عريض , جرة وادي لبن، حي ظهرة نمار حي ديراب، حي نمار، حي الحزم, , مظلات وسواتر الرياض , مظلات سيارات الرياض , هناجر , مظلات شينكو , مظلات فلل , مظلات التخصصي , مظلات بافضل الاسعار , نتواجد في انحاء المملكة , مظلات وسواتر الرياض , سواتر الرياض , مظلات الرياض , سواتر ومظلات الرياض , هناجر الرياض , بيوت شعر , الرياض للمظلات والسواتر*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول | مظلات وسواترالرياض*
*الإختيار الأول- شركة مظلات,سواتر ومظلات,مظلات سيارات ...*
www.alakhttiar.com
مظلات وسواتر الرياض , مظلات الرياض , سواتر الرياض ,مظلات,سواتر,سواتر ومظلات الرياض, مظلات - مظلات, مظلات - مظلات المظلات -سواتر السواتر, مظلات - مظلات المظلات سواتر - مظلات سيارات الاختيارالاول-معرضناالرياض-شارع التخصصي, مظلات - سيارات - مظلات سيارات - انواع السواتر, سواتر - سواتر, سواتر مظلات هناجر قرميد, سواتر مظلات قراميد هناجربالصورشاهدو معارض مظلات سيارات وسواتر الاختيارالاول, سواتر مضلات هناجر, هناجر - سيارات - مظلات سيارات - انواع السواتر, هناجر مشاريع الاختيارالاول, هناجر ومظلات الاختيارمظلات الخيام-مظلات مدارس0500559613مظلات قماش الماني(alakhttiar1), مظلات وسواتر - سواتر ومظلات - مظلات - سواتر - هناهر - بيوت شعر - قرميد, مظلات وسواتر الاختيار(الظل الحديث(-فرع التخصصي ت/0114996351 ج/0500559613, مظلات,سواتر,هناجر,مظلات وسواتر,الرياض,جدة,الدمام,تبوك, المدينة,عسير,التخصصي ,..
_شركة_ الإختيار الأول-_شركة مظلات_,سواتر ومظلات,_مظلات_,السواتر والمظلات,_مظلات_ وسواتر ,الهناجر,قريمد,_مظلات_ سيارات, _مظلات_ مدارس...
*الاختيارالاول التظليل الحديث لتركيب مظلات السيارات واعمال السواتر بالرياض - جدة - الدمام - خميس مشيط - ابها - المدينة المنورة جوال/0500559613 تليفاكس/0114996351 ج/0535553929*
*مظلات وسواتر التخصصي الرياض | مظلات وسواتر*
sawater-sa.com
_مظلات_ وسواتر الرياض
*معارضنا المعتمدة* 
*الرئيسي: الرياض - شارع *التخصصي
*المعارض بالمدن الاخرى*
*جدة - الدمام - الاحساء - خميس مشيط*
*لدينا مندوبينا في المناطق التالية:.*
*# المناطق الوسطى: الخرج - القصيم - حائل **# المناطق الغربية : جدة - مكة المكرمة - المدينة المنورة - الطائف - ينب# المناطق الشرقية: الدمام - الخبر - الأحساء - القطيف - - الخفجي - الجبيل - حفر الباطن**# المناطق الشمالية: تبوك - الجوف - عرعر .**# المناطق الجنوبية: عسير - الباحة - نجران - جازان **#مناطق اخرى: ننفذ الاعمال في جميع المدن الاخرى شرط ان تتجاوز المساحه 100 متر مربع**وعدة مدن اخرى بالمملكة*
*ننفذ مشآريع المظلات والسواتر والهناجروالمستودعات*
*بجميع منآطق السعوديه*​  للإتصالات والإستفسارات
ج/0500559613 ج/0535553929 ج/0548682241 ت/0114996351
* شهادة تسجيل معتمدة من وزارة التجارة والاستثمار
سجل تجاري رقم 1010896134
المركز الرئيسي / شارع التخصصي
الاسم التجاري للفرع/مؤسسة مظلات الاختيار الاول للمقاولات - سواترالرياض-مظلات وسواترالتخصصي
للأستفسار تواصل معنا على الارقام التالية
تليفاكس \ 0114996351 
ج \ 0500559613
ج \ 0535553929
ج \ 0548682241*​[/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]​


----------



## معرض التخصصي (11 أغسطس 2021)

*رد: شركة تركيب مظلات بالخرج 0553770074 توريد مشاريع مظلات بالخرج - مظلات مدارس وجامعات وكليات وساحات*

*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول الرياض افضل اسعار خصم 30%مظلات الاختيار الاول - مظلات الرياض افضل اعمال شركة مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول للمظلات تركيب مظلات للمنازل والمسابح - مظلات pvc - مظلات حدائق - مظلات لكسان*
*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول - الاختيار الاول المظلات و السواتر*
alakhttiar1.com
_مظلات_ ممرات _مظلات_ مداخل فنادق برجولات خشبية للممرات 0500559613 _مظلات_ ممرات .... _مظلات_ و _سواتر_ الاختيار الاول نقدم افضل _المظلات_ و _السواتر_ و الهناجر كما نوفر القرميد
 *مظلات وسواتر الرياض – معرض التخصصي
mthlat-sa.com/
مظلات وسواتر الرياض – سواتر الرياض – مظلات الرياض- تركيب سواتر بالرياض – هناجر الرياض – تركيب مظلات الرياض – مظلات بالرياض – سواتر ومظلات الرياض*
*سواتر و مظلات الرياض
سواتر و مظلات الرياض معرض مظلات وسواترالتخصصي
www.sawatr.com/
سواتر و مظلات لتغطية المسابح و الفلل و الحواجز الارضية و الاخشاب البلاستيكية 0535553929 مظلات وسواتر الرياض خصوم 35 % مظلات سيارات , مظلات , اسعار مذهلة *سواتر و مظلات لتغطية المسابح و الفلل و الحواجز الارضية و الاخشاب البلاستيكية 0535553929 _مظلات وسواتر_ الرياض خصوم 35 % مظلات سيارات , مظلات , اسعار مذهلة ,
مظلات - مظلات الرياض - مظلات التخصصي - _مظلات وسواتر_ الرياض - سواتر جدة - سواتر الرياض - تركيب مظلات الرياض - مظلات سيارات - شركة سواتر - شركة مظلات - هناجر
 *مظلات وسواتر - مظلات وسواتر التخصصي*
*مظلات وسواتر الاختيارالاول التخصصي*
سواتر ومظلات الرياض مظلات الرياض sawatr.com , _مظلات وسواتر_ الاختيار الاول | _مظلات وسواتر_
شاهد المزيد
*خدمات مظلات وسواتر التخصصي* 
شركة مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول الظل الحديث التخصصي
*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول | مظلات وسواتر 0500559613*
alakhttiar1.com
*[FONT=&quot]الاختيارالدمام // مظلات الاختيارالخميس // مظلات الاختيارابها // مظلات الاختيار جيزان للتواصل جوال : [FONT=&quot]0500559613** [FONT=&quot]- 0114996351* 
مشاريع _مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول_ 0500559613. مشاريع مظلات الاختيار الاول بأفضل الأسعار تشييد مظلات الشد الإنشائي مظلات مميزة السعر
*مظلات وسواتر التخصصي الرياض | *
*sawater-sa.com*
_تخصصنا : تصنيع وتصميم وتشييد مظلات سيارات - مظلات مواقف حكوميه وخاصه - مظلات سيارات فلل 
مظلات سيارات قصور وجميع الاستخدامات من المظلات للسيارات والمركبات بمختلف احجامها بجوده عاليه 
وتوريد وتركيب كافة الاعمال المعدنيه من المظلات الحديدة في استخدمات متعدده
منها مظلات المستشفيات ومواقف الموظفين للوزارات والشركات والمدارس والجامعات بمواصفات عالية واسعار مثالية.
جميع انواع الاعمال بالصناعات المقاومه للحرارة وعوامل الجو الطبيعيه_
_مظلات_ وسواتر الرياض,مظلات وسواترالتخصصي
*سواتر و مظلات الرياض,*
*مظلات , سواتر , مظلات و سواتر الرياض , مظلات الرياض , سواتر الرياض,مظلات وسواتر الاختيارالاول,سواترالتخصصي,مظلات وسواتر*
مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول- الرياض-التخصصي-حي النخيل ت/0114996351 ج/ 0500559613
*مظلات سيارات وسواتر بالرياض* pvc و* سواتر* الرياض *مظلات سيارات*
*مظلات وسواتر - مظلات وسواتر التخصصي*
sawater-sa.com
تقدم _مظلات وسواتر_ افضل الاعمال _للمظلات والسواتر_ . _مظلات وسواتر_ الرياض 0500559613 , مظلات سيارات , خصومات مذهلة , اشكال جديدة , مظلات الرياض , مظلات فلل , سواتر
نهتم فى مؤسسة مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول بتوفير مظلات باحجام تتسع لاي عدد من المظلات تناسب المواقف للتظليل الكامل وحماية زجاج ومقاعد السيارات بالاضافة لتركيب مظلات سيارات الفلل والقصور ولاصحاب المنازل ومواقف الشركات وتظليل سيارات الطلبة والاساتذة بالجامعات والاطباء بالمستشفيات ومواقف المولات التجارية
ج/0500559613 ج/0535553929
تركيب مظلات تغطية الخزانات والتكييفات باسطح المنازل-تركيب مظلات العاب الاطفال بالحضانات وروض الاطفال.
توفر المظلة الحماية الكاملة للسيارة فلا تحتاج لكثرة الغسيل والتنظيف للتخلص من الغبار بالاضافة الى انها توفر الخصوصية عند تركيبها داخل الفلل والقصور والاماكن العامة.
تتفاوت اسعار مظلات السيارات حسب حجم السيارة او السيارات المطلوب تظليلها.
فوائد تظليل السيارات:
1-حماية الزجاج من اشعة الشمس فلا يصاب الزجاج بالسرطان بالاضافة الى حماية الديكورات الداخلية للسيارة و المقاعد خصوصا اذا كانت من الجلد من التعرض لاشعة الشمس المباشرة.
2-تجنب الاضرار الخطيرة التى قد تنجم نتيجة ارتفاع درجة حرارة الموتور بفعل حرارة الشمس مما يساعد على طول العمر الافتراضي للموتور .
3-تظليل السيارة بشكل جيد خاصة فى فصل الصيف يجعل التكييف يعمل بشكل اكثر كفاءة.
4-تجنب تغير لون سيارتك الذى يذهب ويتعرض للبهتان نتيجة وقوف السيارة مدة طويلة فى الشمس بدون تظليل.
*شركة سواتر ومظلات الاختيار الاول لتركيب مشاريع مظلات - السواتر - الهناجر - القرميد - البيوت الشعر - المستودعات- *
*ج/0500559613 ج/0535553929 ج/0548682241 ت/0114996351*
*تقدم ارقي واجمل انواع المظلات والسواتروالهناجر وانشاء المستودعات العامة كما نقوم بتوريد وتصميم وتنفيذ جميع انواع المظلات والسواترللمشاريع العامة الحكومية والخاصة بالشركات والفلل والقصور ومن اولويتنا :-*
*مظلات السيارات - مظلات المسابح -مظلات المدارس - مظلات  الساحات - هناجر حديد - سواتر شرائح- سواتر مجدول - سواتر اقمشه - سواتر جدارية - شبوك زراعيه - وتشييد جميع انواع المظلات والسواتر الخشبيه (فيمكو) بجوده عاليه*
*وتوريد وتركيب كافة الاعمال المعدنيه والمظلات وتغطيتها بالقماش pvc او بالصاج المعرج مع العازل ساندوتش بانل وكافة انواع الهناجر ويتم وصل القماش بماكينة خاصة لاجراء اللحام الحراري ( الكبس الحراري ) للقماش pvc المقاومه للحرارة وعوامل الجو الطبيعيه ..*
*مظلات سيارات متطورة وذات مواصفات عالية.*
*مظلات سيارات معلقة بدون أعمدة من الأمام لسهولة التوقف والحركة.*
*مظلات سيارات ذات أشكال جديدة ورائعة, منها الهرمي ومنها المقوسة وغيرها.*
*مظلات للسيارات بكافة أشكالها وأحجامها.*
*مظلات سيارات من قماش البولي إثلين Polyethylene shade net covers*
*مظلات سيارات من قماش بي في سي PVC, PVDF covers*
*مظلات وسواتر شركة الاختيار الاول التخصصي*
*مظلات وسواتر شركة الاختيار الاول نقدم أفضل أنواع المظلات من خلال خبراء ومتخصصون في تركيب المظلاتوالسواتر والهناجر بمستوى جودة عالي للشركات والمصانع والبنوك ومواقف السيارات والمستشفيات باستخدام أفضل وأحدث التقنيات وأفضل الخامات نحن متخصصون في مجال الإنشاء والدراسات الهندسية*
*سواتر ومظلات شركة الاختيار الاول السعودية توفر أفضل المواصفات في المظلات من أجل تقديم خدمة أفضل تحوز على رضاكم:*
*- مظلات عازلة للحرارة من أفضل المواد العازلة للحرارة لحماية السيارات من الحرارة المرتفعة للشمس*
*- شكل جذاب ومميز يتناسب مع طبيعة المكان*
*- الهيكل الحديدي مطلي بمواد عازلة لحمايته من الصدأ والتأكل*
*- عمل المظلات بطرق فنية لاستيعاب أكبر عدد من السيارات*
*نقدم في مظلات وسواتر شركة الاختيار الاول أفضل أنواع المظلات والسواتر المصنعة من أجود الخامات للتناسب مع جو المملكة ودرجات الحرارة الشديدة والمحافظة على السيارات خلال فترة تواجدها* 
*نتشرف بوجود افضل كادر فني ومهندسون ومشرفوت متخصصون فى تركيبات وتنفيذ مشاريع المظلات والسواتر وجميع اعمال الحدادة.
يتوفر لدينا مجال تنفيذ وتركيب:
سواتر حديد-افضل انواع المظلات للسيارات-مظلات مدارس-مظلات مداخل البيت-مظلات الشد الانشائي-مظلات مساجد-سواتر خشبية-سواتر شينكو-مظلات شينكو-قرميد معدني-مظلات قماش-مظلات متحركة-مظلات بلاستيك-مظلات هرمية.*
*مظلات سيارات من الاختيارالاول 0114996351 اسعار مخفضه 80 ريال للمتر ضمان 10 سنوات سواترالاختيارالاول-*
مظلات مداخل الفلل-تركيب مظلات خارجية للحدائق-مظلات مداخل فلل خارجية وفنادق-تركيب المظلات للمداخل-أجدد اشكال مظلات منازل
مظلات مداخل الفلل والمنازل و الفنادق والشركات متوفرة لدي مؤسسة الأختيار الاول بأشكال جمالية مميزة.نوفر فى مؤسسة مظلات الرياض-نقوم بتركيب مظلات مداخل فلل وبيوت و منشأت تجارية وسكنية .تمنح مظلات المداخل شكل جمالي للمكان كما انها تساعد على ملء فراغات المداخل.
ج/0500559613 
ج/0535553929​


​ نعتمد أحدث أشكال مظلات خشبية للمداخل حيث يعتبر الخشب بنوعيه الطبيعي والمعالج من العناصر الرئيسية فى تصنيع مظلات المداخل فالخشب يجعل المنزل يظهر فى حجم أكبر.
لا ينبغي عليك عزيزى العميل اهمال المدخل الرئيسي لمنزلك او فلتك فهو واجهتك امام الضيوف وهو جزء رئيسى من تصميم المنزل لذا احرص على تجميله بمظلة راقية جميلة تزينه وتمنع دخول الشمس عن المنزل فى نفس الوقت.
مظلات الممرات الخشبية فى حدائق المنازل:
نقوم بتركيب المظلات الخشبية بحيث تشكل ممر جميل للحدائق المنزلية.
مظلات بلاستيك للمداخل:
نقوم بتركيب مظلات بلاستيك لمداخل المنازل والفلل تسمح بمرور الضوء النهاري للمنزل.
مظلات اشرعة بي في سي:
نقوم بتركيب مظلات شراعية قماشية انيقة بالوان تتناسب مع الوان دهانات المنازل.
مظلات مداخل لكسان:
نوفر مظلات مداخل من اللكسان بالوان وتغطيات مختلفة شفافة و قاتمة حسب الطلب.
مظلات مثبتة فى الحائط:
نقوم بتركيب المظلات الثابتة لواجهات المنازل.
مواصفات مظلات مداخل الفلل و المنازل:
1-حجب أشعة الشمس الحارقة فى الصيف.
2-إمكانية التزيين بالزهور والنباتات و الإضاءات.
3-عزل الأتربة والغبار عن المنزل او الفلة.
4-سهولة التنظيف والتلميع وعدم التعرض للتأكل.
مظلات مداخل الفلل
يتم تركيب مظلات المداخل للفلل ومظلات سيارات بالمداخل فى مؤسسة الأختيار الاول فى وقت قياسي و بأشكال تتناسب مع واجهات المنازل والفلل.
مظلات خارجية للحدائق
متخصصون فى تركيب مظلات جلسات خارجية للحدائق من أجود نوعيات خامات قماش البي في سي الكوري العازل للحرارة والمضاد للتمزق والإهتراء.
بالإضافة لتوفير نوعيات مظلات الخشب البلاستيكي والحديدي الخشابي لتظليل أماكن الجلوس بالحدائق.
نوفر أشكال مظلات الحدائق بالأشكال الهرمية والدائرية والمخروطية والقوسية فلدينا جميع الأشكال التى ترضي كل الأذواق.
مظلات مداخل الفلل















نعتمد أحدث أشكال مظلات خشبية للمداخل حيث يعتبر الخشب بنوعيه الطبيعي والمعالج من العناصر الرئيسية فى تصنيع مظلات المداخل فالخشب يجعل المنزل يظهر فى حجم أكبر.​



لا ينبغي عليك عزيزى العميل اهمال المدخل الرئيسي لمنزلك او فلتك فهو واجهتك امام الضيوف 
وهو جزء رئيسى من تصميم المنزل لذا احرص على تجميله بمظلة راقية جميلة تزينه وتمنع دخول الشمس عن المنزل فى نفس الوقت.​



مظلات الممرات الخشبية فى حدائق المنازل:
نقوم بتركيب المظلات الخشبية بحيث تشكل ممر جميل للحدائق المنزلية.​



مظلات بلاستيك للمداخل:
نقوم بتركيب مظلات بلاستيك لمداخل المنازل والفلل تسمح بمرور الضوء النهاري للمنزل.





مظلات اشرعة بي في سي:
نقوم بتركيب مظلات شراعية قماشية انيقة بالوان تتناسب مع الوان دهانات المنازل.​



مظلات مداخل لكسان:
نوفر مظلات مداخل من اللكسان بالوان وتغطيات مختلفة شفافة و قاتمة حسب الطلب.
مظلات مثبتة فى الحائط:
نقوم بتركيب المظلات الثابتة لواجهات المنازل.​





مظلات مداخل فلل وقصور _*مظلات مداخل الفلل الرياض*_​



مواصفات مظلات مداخل الفلل و المنازل:
1-حجب أشعة الشمس الحارقة فى الصيف.
2-إمكانية التزيين بالزهور والنباتات و الإضاءات.
3-عزل الأتربة والغبار عن المنزل او الفلة.
4-سهولة التنظيف والتلميع وعدم التعرض للتأكل.
يتم تركيب مظلات المداخل للفلل ومظلات سيارات بالمداخل فى مؤسسة الأختيار الاول فى وقت قياسي و بأشكال تتناسب مع واجهات المنازل والفلل.​











مظلات خارجية للحدائق





متخصصون فى تركيب مظلات جلسات خارجية للحدائق من أجود نوعيات خامات قماش البي في سي الكوري العازل للحرارة والمضاد للتمزق والإهتراء.
بالإضافة لتوفير نوعيات مظلات الخشب البلاستيكي والحديدي الخشابي لتظليل أماكن الجلوس بالحدائق.
نوفر أشكال مظلات الحدائق بالأشكال الهرمية والدائرية والمخروطية والقوسية فلدينا جميع الأشكال التى ترضي كل الأذواق.​​​*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول0553770074 www.alaktiar.com *
*مظلات وسواتر مؤسسة الاختيار الأول اسم مميز في عالم المظلات والسواتر على مدار سنوات طويلة ، هناجر ، قرميد ، خيام ، بيوت شعر ، مظلات الرياض, تركيب مظلات وسواتر* لمتابعة جديد اعمال مؤسسة مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول اضغط هنا
*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول *
www.alaktiar.com
مظلات وسواتر جدة , مظلات سيارات الطائف , مظلات مكة , مظلات سيارات الرياض , سواتر الخرج , مظلات الدمام , مظلات المدينة , سواتر جدة
مظلات ينبع , مظلات الرياض , سواتر الطائف , سواتر مكة , سواتر ومظلات الرياض , مظلات وسواتر الرياض , مظلات الاحساء , سواتر الدمام
مظلات الخميس , سواتر ابها , مظلات جازان , مظلات نجران , مظلات المناطق الوسطى , الدلم , السليل , المزاحمية , القصيم , بريدة , الخرج , الرياض , التخصصي
مظلات وسواتر فلل , مظلات فلل , مظلات سيارات , مظلات حدائق , مظلات مسابح , مظلات متحركة , مظلات احواش , مظلات مداخل , مظلات قصور , مظلات الرياض , حي العليا، حي السليمانية، حي الملك عبد العزيز، حي الملك عبد الله، حي الورود، حي صلاح الدين، حي الواحة، حي الملك فهد، حي المرسلات، حي النزهة، حي المغرزات، حي المروج، حي المصيف، حي التعاون، حي الإزدهار , حي الربيع، حي الندى، حي الصحافة، حي النرجس، حي العارض، حي النفل، حي العقيق، حي الوادي، حي الغدير، حي الياسمين، حي الفلاح، حي بنبان، حي القيروان، حي حطين، حي الملقا , حي المعذر، حي المحمدية، حي الرحمانية، حي الرائد، حي النخيل الغربي، حي النخيل، حي أم الحمام الشرقي، حي أم الحمام , حي الدوبية، حي القرى، حي الصناعية، حي الوسيطاء، حي معكال، حي الفيصلية، حي منفوحة، حي المنصورة، حي اليمامة، حي سلام، حي جبرة، حي عتيقة، حي غبيراء، حي البطيحا، حي الخالدية، حي الديرة، حي الصالحية، حي العود، حي المرقب، حي منفوحة الجديدة , حي الدار البيضاء، حي طيبة، حي المنصورية , حي الرفيعة، حي الهدا، حي الشرقية، حي الناصرية، حي صياح، حي الوشام، حي النموذجية، حي المعذر، حي المؤتمرات، ، حي أم سليم، حي الشميسي، حي الجرادية، حي الفاخرية، حي عليشة , حي الحائر، حي الغنامية , النسيم الشرقي، النسيم الغربي، الريان، الروابي، المنار، السلام، النظيم، الندوة , خشم العان، حي الدفاع، حي المناخ، حي السلي، حي النور، حي الإسكان، حي الصناعية الجديدة، حي الجزيرة، حي السعادة، حي الفيحاء، حي هيت، حي البريه، حي المشاعل , حي جرير، حي الربوة، حي الزهراء، حي الصفا، حي الضباط، حي الملز، حي الوزارات، حي الفاروق، حي العمل، حي ثليم، حي المربع، حي الفوطة , حي الروضة، حي الرمال، حي المونسية، حي قرطبة، حي الجنادرية، حي القادسية، حي اليرموك، حي غرناطة، حي أشبيلية، حي الحمراء، حي المعيزلية، حي الخليج، حي الملك فيصل، حي القدس، حي النهضة، حي الأندلس , حي المهدية، حي عرقة، حي ظهرة لبن، حي الخزامى، حي السفارات ,هجرة وادي لبن، حي العريجاء، حي الدريهمية، حي العريجاء الوسطى، حي شبرا، حي السويدي الغربي، حي ظهرة البديعة،  حي سلطانة، حي الزهرة، حي السويدي , حي أحد، حي عكاظ، حي الشفاء، حي المروة، حي بدر، حي المصانع، حي المنصورية، حي عريض , جرة وادي لبن، حي ظهرة نمار حي ديراب، حي نمار، حي الحزم, , مظلات وسواتر الرياض , مظلات سيارات الرياض , هناجر , مظلات شينكو , مظلات فلل , مظلات التخصصي , مظلات بافضل الاسعار , نتواجد في انحاء المملكة , مظلات وسواتر الرياض , سواتر الرياض , مظلات الرياض , سواتر ومظلات الرياض , هناجر الرياض , بيوت شعر , الرياض للمظلات والسواتر*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول | مظلات وسواترالرياض*
*الإختيار الأول- شركة مظلات,سواتر ومظلات,مظلات سيارات ...*
www.alakhttiar.com
مظلات وسواتر الرياض , مظلات الرياض , سواتر الرياض ,مظلات,سواتر,سواتر ومظلات الرياض, مظلات - مظلات, مظلات - مظلات المظلات -سواتر السواتر, مظلات - مظلات المظلات سواتر - مظلات سيارات الاختيارالاول-معرضناالرياض-شارع التخصصي, مظلات - سيارات - مظلات سيارات - انواع السواتر, سواتر - سواتر, سواتر مظلات هناجر قرميد, سواتر مظلات قراميد هناجربالصورشاهدو معارض مظلات سيارات وسواتر الاختيارالاول, سواتر مضلات هناجر, هناجر - سيارات - مظلات سيارات - انواع السواتر, هناجر مشاريع الاختيارالاول, هناجر ومظلات الاختيارمظلات الخيام-مظلات مدارس0500559613مظلات قماش الماني(alakhttiar1), مظلات وسواتر - سواتر ومظلات - مظلات - سواتر - هناهر - بيوت شعر - قرميد, مظلات وسواتر الاختيار(الظل الحديث(-فرع التخصصي ت/0114996351 ج/0500559613, مظلات,سواتر,هناجر,مظلات وسواتر,الرياض,جدة,الدمام,تبوك, المدينة,عسير,التخصصي ,..
_شركة_ الإختيار الأول-_شركة مظلات_,سواتر ومظلات,_مظلات_,السواتر والمظلات,_مظلات_ وسواتر ,الهناجر,قريمد,_مظلات_ سيارات, _مظلات_ مدارس...
*الاختيارالاول التظليل الحديث لتركيب مظلات السيارات واعمال السواتر بالرياض - جدة - الدمام - خميس مشيط - ابها - المدينة المنورة جوال/0500559613 تليفاكس/0114996351 ج/0535553929*
*مظلات وسواتر التخصصي الرياض | مظلات وسواتر*
sawater-sa.com
_مظلات_ وسواتر الرياض
*معارضنا المعتمدة* 
*الرئيسي: الرياض - شارع *التخصصي
*المعارض بالمدن الاخرى*
*جدة - الدمام - الاحساء - خميس مشيط*
*لدينا مندوبينا في المناطق التالية:.*
*# المناطق الوسطى: الخرج - القصيم - حائل **# المناطق الغربية : جدة - مكة المكرمة - المدينة المنورة - الطائف - ينب# المناطق الشرقية: الدمام - الخبر - الأحساء - القطيف - - الخفجي - الجبيل - حفر الباطن**# المناطق الشمالية: تبوك - الجوف - عرعر .**# المناطق الجنوبية: عسير - الباحة - نجران - جازان **#مناطق اخرى: ننفذ الاعمال في جميع المدن الاخرى شرط ان تتجاوز المساحه 100 متر مربع**وعدة مدن اخرى بالمملكة*
*ننفذ مشآريع المظلات والسواتر والهناجروالمستودعات*
*بجميع منآطق السعوديه*​  للإتصالات والإستفسارات
ج/0500559613 ج/0535553929 ج/0548682241 ت/0114996351
* شهادة تسجيل معتمدة من وزارة التجارة والاستثمار
سجل تجاري رقم 1010896134
المركز الرئيسي / شارع التخصصي
الاسم التجاري للفرع/مؤسسة مظلات الاختيار الاول للمقاولات - سواترالرياض-مظلات وسواترالتخصصي
للأستفسار تواصل معنا على الارقام التالية
تليفاكس \ 0114996351 
ج \ 0500559613
ج \ 0535553929
ج \ 0548682241*​[/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]​


----------



## معرض التخصصي (11 أغسطس 2021)

*رد: شركة تركيب مظلات بالخرج 0553770074 توريد مشاريع مظلات بالخرج - مظلات مدارس وجامعات وكليات وساحات*

*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول الرياض افضل اسعار خصم 30%مظلات الاختيار الاول - مظلات الرياض افضل اعمال شركة مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول للمظلات تركيب مظلات للمنازل والمسابح - مظلات pvc - مظلات حدائق - مظلات لكسان*
*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول - الاختيار الاول المظلات و السواتر*
alakhttiar1.com
_مظلات_ ممرات _مظلات_ مداخل فنادق برجولات خشبية للممرات 0500559613 _مظلات_ ممرات .... _مظلات_ و _سواتر_ الاختيار الاول نقدم افضل _المظلات_ و _السواتر_ و الهناجر كما نوفر القرميد
 *مظلات وسواتر الرياض – معرض التخصصي
mthlat-sa.com/
مظلات وسواتر الرياض – سواتر الرياض – مظلات الرياض- تركيب سواتر بالرياض – هناجر الرياض – تركيب مظلات الرياض – مظلات بالرياض – سواتر ومظلات الرياض*
*سواتر و مظلات الرياض
سواتر و مظلات الرياض معرض مظلات وسواترالتخصصي
www.sawatr.com/
سواتر و مظلات لتغطية المسابح و الفلل و الحواجز الارضية و الاخشاب البلاستيكية 0535553929 مظلات وسواتر الرياض خصوم 35 % مظلات سيارات , مظلات , اسعار مذهلة *سواتر و مظلات لتغطية المسابح و الفلل و الحواجز الارضية و الاخشاب البلاستيكية 0535553929 _مظلات وسواتر_ الرياض خصوم 35 % مظلات سيارات , مظلات , اسعار مذهلة ,
مظلات - مظلات الرياض - مظلات التخصصي - _مظلات وسواتر_ الرياض - سواتر جدة - سواتر الرياض - تركيب مظلات الرياض - مظلات سيارات - شركة سواتر - شركة مظلات - هناجر
 *مظلات وسواتر - مظلات وسواتر التخصصي*
*مظلات وسواتر الاختيارالاول التخصصي*
سواتر ومظلات الرياض مظلات الرياض sawatr.com , _مظلات وسواتر_ الاختيار الاول | _مظلات وسواتر_
شاهد المزيد
*خدمات مظلات وسواتر التخصصي* 
شركة مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول الظل الحديث التخصصي
*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول | مظلات وسواتر 0500559613*
alakhttiar1.com
*[FONT=&quot]الاختيارالدمام // مظلات الاختيارالخميس // مظلات الاختيارابها // مظلات الاختيار جيزان للتواصل جوال : [FONT=&quot]0500559613** [FONT=&quot]- 0114996351* 
مشاريع _مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول_ 0500559613. مشاريع مظلات الاختيار الاول بأفضل الأسعار تشييد مظلات الشد الإنشائي مظلات مميزة السعر
*مظلات وسواتر التخصصي الرياض | *
*sawater-sa.com*
_تخصصنا : تصنيع وتصميم وتشييد مظلات سيارات - مظلات مواقف حكوميه وخاصه - مظلات سيارات فلل 
مظلات سيارات قصور وجميع الاستخدامات من المظلات للسيارات والمركبات بمختلف احجامها بجوده عاليه 
وتوريد وتركيب كافة الاعمال المعدنيه من المظلات الحديدة في استخدمات متعدده
منها مظلات المستشفيات ومواقف الموظفين للوزارات والشركات والمدارس والجامعات بمواصفات عالية واسعار مثالية.
جميع انواع الاعمال بالصناعات المقاومه للحرارة وعوامل الجو الطبيعيه_
_مظلات_ وسواتر الرياض,مظلات وسواترالتخصصي
*سواتر و مظلات الرياض,*
*مظلات , سواتر , مظلات و سواتر الرياض , مظلات الرياض , سواتر الرياض,مظلات وسواتر الاختيارالاول,سواترالتخصصي,مظلات وسواتر*
مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول- الرياض-التخصصي-حي النخيل ت/0114996351 ج/ 0500559613
*مظلات سيارات وسواتر بالرياض* pvc و* سواتر* الرياض *مظلات سيارات*
*مظلات وسواتر - مظلات وسواتر التخصصي*
sawater-sa.com
تقدم _مظلات وسواتر_ افضل الاعمال _للمظلات والسواتر_ . _مظلات وسواتر_ الرياض 0500559613 , مظلات سيارات , خصومات مذهلة , اشكال جديدة , مظلات الرياض , مظلات فلل , سواتر
نهتم فى مؤسسة مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول بتوفير مظلات باحجام تتسع لاي عدد من المظلات تناسب المواقف للتظليل الكامل وحماية زجاج ومقاعد السيارات بالاضافة لتركيب مظلات سيارات الفلل والقصور ولاصحاب المنازل ومواقف الشركات وتظليل سيارات الطلبة والاساتذة بالجامعات والاطباء بالمستشفيات ومواقف المولات التجارية
ج/0500559613 ج/0535553929
تركيب مظلات تغطية الخزانات والتكييفات باسطح المنازل-تركيب مظلات العاب الاطفال بالحضانات وروض الاطفال.
توفر المظلة الحماية الكاملة للسيارة فلا تحتاج لكثرة الغسيل والتنظيف للتخلص من الغبار بالاضافة الى انها توفر الخصوصية عند تركيبها داخل الفلل والقصور والاماكن العامة.
تتفاوت اسعار مظلات السيارات حسب حجم السيارة او السيارات المطلوب تظليلها.
فوائد تظليل السيارات:
1-حماية الزجاج من اشعة الشمس فلا يصاب الزجاج بالسرطان بالاضافة الى حماية الديكورات الداخلية للسيارة و المقاعد خصوصا اذا كانت من الجلد من التعرض لاشعة الشمس المباشرة.
2-تجنب الاضرار الخطيرة التى قد تنجم نتيجة ارتفاع درجة حرارة الموتور بفعل حرارة الشمس مما يساعد على طول العمر الافتراضي للموتور .
3-تظليل السيارة بشكل جيد خاصة فى فصل الصيف يجعل التكييف يعمل بشكل اكثر كفاءة.
4-تجنب تغير لون سيارتك الذى يذهب ويتعرض للبهتان نتيجة وقوف السيارة مدة طويلة فى الشمس بدون تظليل.
*شركة سواتر ومظلات الاختيار الاول لتركيب مشاريع مظلات - السواتر - الهناجر - القرميد - البيوت الشعر - المستودعات- *
*ج/0500559613 ج/0535553929 ج/0548682241 ت/0114996351*
*تقدم ارقي واجمل انواع المظلات والسواتروالهناجر وانشاء المستودعات العامة كما نقوم بتوريد وتصميم وتنفيذ جميع انواع المظلات والسواترللمشاريع العامة الحكومية والخاصة بالشركات والفلل والقصور ومن اولويتنا :-*
*مظلات السيارات - مظلات المسابح -مظلات المدارس - مظلات  الساحات - هناجر حديد - سواتر شرائح- سواتر مجدول - سواتر اقمشه - سواتر جدارية - شبوك زراعيه - وتشييد جميع انواع المظلات والسواتر الخشبيه (فيمكو) بجوده عاليه*
*وتوريد وتركيب كافة الاعمال المعدنيه والمظلات وتغطيتها بالقماش pvc او بالصاج المعرج مع العازل ساندوتش بانل وكافة انواع الهناجر ويتم وصل القماش بماكينة خاصة لاجراء اللحام الحراري ( الكبس الحراري ) للقماش pvc المقاومه للحرارة وعوامل الجو الطبيعيه ..*
*مظلات سيارات متطورة وذات مواصفات عالية.*
*مظلات سيارات معلقة بدون أعمدة من الأمام لسهولة التوقف والحركة.*
*مظلات سيارات ذات أشكال جديدة ورائعة, منها الهرمي ومنها المقوسة وغيرها.*
*مظلات للسيارات بكافة أشكالها وأحجامها.*
*مظلات سيارات من قماش البولي إثلين Polyethylene shade net covers*
*مظلات سيارات من قماش بي في سي PVC, PVDF covers*
*مظلات وسواتر شركة الاختيار الاول التخصصي*
*مظلات وسواتر شركة الاختيار الاول نقدم أفضل أنواع المظلات من خلال خبراء ومتخصصون في تركيب المظلاتوالسواتر والهناجر بمستوى جودة عالي للشركات والمصانع والبنوك ومواقف السيارات والمستشفيات باستخدام أفضل وأحدث التقنيات وأفضل الخامات نحن متخصصون في مجال الإنشاء والدراسات الهندسية*
*سواتر ومظلات شركة الاختيار الاول السعودية توفر أفضل المواصفات في المظلات من أجل تقديم خدمة أفضل تحوز على رضاكم:*
*- مظلات عازلة للحرارة من أفضل المواد العازلة للحرارة لحماية السيارات من الحرارة المرتفعة للشمس*
*- شكل جذاب ومميز يتناسب مع طبيعة المكان*
*- الهيكل الحديدي مطلي بمواد عازلة لحمايته من الصدأ والتأكل*
*- عمل المظلات بطرق فنية لاستيعاب أكبر عدد من السيارات*
*نقدم في مظلات وسواتر شركة الاختيار الاول أفضل أنواع المظلات والسواتر المصنعة من أجود الخامات للتناسب مع جو المملكة ودرجات الحرارة الشديدة والمحافظة على السيارات خلال فترة تواجدها* 
*نتشرف بوجود افضل كادر فني ومهندسون ومشرفوت متخصصون فى تركيبات وتنفيذ مشاريع المظلات والسواتر وجميع اعمال الحدادة.
يتوفر لدينا مجال تنفيذ وتركيب:
سواتر حديد-افضل انواع المظلات للسيارات-مظلات مدارس-مظلات مداخل البيت-مظلات الشد الانشائي-مظلات مساجد-سواتر خشبية-سواتر شينكو-مظلات شينكو-قرميد معدني-مظلات قماش-مظلات متحركة-مظلات بلاستيك-مظلات هرمية.*
*مظلات سيارات من الاختيارالاول 0114996351 اسعار مخفضه 80 ريال للمتر ضمان 10 سنوات سواترالاختيارالاول-*
مظلات مداخل الفلل-تركيب مظلات خارجية للحدائق-مظلات مداخل فلل خارجية وفنادق-تركيب المظلات للمداخل-أجدد اشكال مظلات منازل
مظلات مداخل الفلل والمنازل و الفنادق والشركات متوفرة لدي مؤسسة الأختيار الاول بأشكال جمالية مميزة.نوفر فى مؤسسة مظلات الرياض-نقوم بتركيب مظلات مداخل فلل وبيوت و منشأت تجارية وسكنية .تمنح مظلات المداخل شكل جمالي للمكان كما انها تساعد على ملء فراغات المداخل.
ج/0500559613 
ج/0535553929​


​ نعتمد أحدث أشكال مظلات خشبية للمداخل حيث يعتبر الخشب بنوعيه الطبيعي والمعالج من العناصر الرئيسية فى تصنيع مظلات المداخل فالخشب يجعل المنزل يظهر فى حجم أكبر.
لا ينبغي عليك عزيزى العميل اهمال المدخل الرئيسي لمنزلك او فلتك فهو واجهتك امام الضيوف وهو جزء رئيسى من تصميم المنزل لذا احرص على تجميله بمظلة راقية جميلة تزينه وتمنع دخول الشمس عن المنزل فى نفس الوقت.
مظلات الممرات الخشبية فى حدائق المنازل:
نقوم بتركيب المظلات الخشبية بحيث تشكل ممر جميل للحدائق المنزلية.
مظلات بلاستيك للمداخل:
نقوم بتركيب مظلات بلاستيك لمداخل المنازل والفلل تسمح بمرور الضوء النهاري للمنزل.
مظلات اشرعة بي في سي:
نقوم بتركيب مظلات شراعية قماشية انيقة بالوان تتناسب مع الوان دهانات المنازل.
مظلات مداخل لكسان:
نوفر مظلات مداخل من اللكسان بالوان وتغطيات مختلفة شفافة و قاتمة حسب الطلب.
مظلات مثبتة فى الحائط:
نقوم بتركيب المظلات الثابتة لواجهات المنازل.
مواصفات مظلات مداخل الفلل و المنازل:
1-حجب أشعة الشمس الحارقة فى الصيف.
2-إمكانية التزيين بالزهور والنباتات و الإضاءات.
3-عزل الأتربة والغبار عن المنزل او الفلة.
4-سهولة التنظيف والتلميع وعدم التعرض للتأكل.
مظلات مداخل الفلل
يتم تركيب مظلات المداخل للفلل ومظلات سيارات بالمداخل فى مؤسسة الأختيار الاول فى وقت قياسي و بأشكال تتناسب مع واجهات المنازل والفلل.
مظلات خارجية للحدائق
متخصصون فى تركيب مظلات جلسات خارجية للحدائق من أجود نوعيات خامات قماش البي في سي الكوري العازل للحرارة والمضاد للتمزق والإهتراء.
بالإضافة لتوفير نوعيات مظلات الخشب البلاستيكي والحديدي الخشابي لتظليل أماكن الجلوس بالحدائق.
نوفر أشكال مظلات الحدائق بالأشكال الهرمية والدائرية والمخروطية والقوسية فلدينا جميع الأشكال التى ترضي كل الأذواق.
مظلات مداخل الفلل















نعتمد أحدث أشكال مظلات خشبية للمداخل حيث يعتبر الخشب بنوعيه الطبيعي والمعالج من العناصر الرئيسية فى تصنيع مظلات المداخل فالخشب يجعل المنزل يظهر فى حجم أكبر.​



لا ينبغي عليك عزيزى العميل اهمال المدخل الرئيسي لمنزلك او فلتك فهو واجهتك امام الضيوف 
وهو جزء رئيسى من تصميم المنزل لذا احرص على تجميله بمظلة راقية جميلة تزينه وتمنع دخول الشمس عن المنزل فى نفس الوقت.​



مظلات الممرات الخشبية فى حدائق المنازل:
نقوم بتركيب المظلات الخشبية بحيث تشكل ممر جميل للحدائق المنزلية.​



مظلات بلاستيك للمداخل:
نقوم بتركيب مظلات بلاستيك لمداخل المنازل والفلل تسمح بمرور الضوء النهاري للمنزل.





مظلات اشرعة بي في سي:
نقوم بتركيب مظلات شراعية قماشية انيقة بالوان تتناسب مع الوان دهانات المنازل.​



مظلات مداخل لكسان:
نوفر مظلات مداخل من اللكسان بالوان وتغطيات مختلفة شفافة و قاتمة حسب الطلب.
مظلات مثبتة فى الحائط:
نقوم بتركيب المظلات الثابتة لواجهات المنازل.​





مظلات مداخل فلل وقصور _*مظلات مداخل الفلل الرياض*_​



مواصفات مظلات مداخل الفلل و المنازل:
1-حجب أشعة الشمس الحارقة فى الصيف.
2-إمكانية التزيين بالزهور والنباتات و الإضاءات.
3-عزل الأتربة والغبار عن المنزل او الفلة.
4-سهولة التنظيف والتلميع وعدم التعرض للتأكل.
يتم تركيب مظلات المداخل للفلل ومظلات سيارات بالمداخل فى مؤسسة الأختيار الاول فى وقت قياسي و بأشكال تتناسب مع واجهات المنازل والفلل.​











مظلات خارجية للحدائق





متخصصون فى تركيب مظلات جلسات خارجية للحدائق من أجود نوعيات خامات قماش البي في سي الكوري العازل للحرارة والمضاد للتمزق والإهتراء.
بالإضافة لتوفير نوعيات مظلات الخشب البلاستيكي والحديدي الخشابي لتظليل أماكن الجلوس بالحدائق.
نوفر أشكال مظلات الحدائق بالأشكال الهرمية والدائرية والمخروطية والقوسية فلدينا جميع الأشكال التى ترضي كل الأذواق.​​​*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول0553770074 www.alaktiar.com *
*مظلات وسواتر مؤسسة الاختيار الأول اسم مميز في عالم المظلات والسواتر على مدار سنوات طويلة ، هناجر ، قرميد ، خيام ، بيوت شعر ، مظلات الرياض, تركيب مظلات وسواتر* لمتابعة جديد اعمال مؤسسة مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول اضغط هنا
*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول *
www.alaktiar.com
مظلات وسواتر جدة , مظلات سيارات الطائف , مظلات مكة , مظلات سيارات الرياض , سواتر الخرج , مظلات الدمام , مظلات المدينة , سواتر جدة
مظلات ينبع , مظلات الرياض , سواتر الطائف , سواتر مكة , سواتر ومظلات الرياض , مظلات وسواتر الرياض , مظلات الاحساء , سواتر الدمام
مظلات الخميس , سواتر ابها , مظلات جازان , مظلات نجران , مظلات المناطق الوسطى , الدلم , السليل , المزاحمية , القصيم , بريدة , الخرج , الرياض , التخصصي
مظلات وسواتر فلل , مظلات فلل , مظلات سيارات , مظلات حدائق , مظلات مسابح , مظلات متحركة , مظلات احواش , مظلات مداخل , مظلات قصور , مظلات الرياض , حي العليا، حي السليمانية، حي الملك عبد العزيز، حي الملك عبد الله، حي الورود، حي صلاح الدين، حي الواحة، حي الملك فهد، حي المرسلات، حي النزهة، حي المغرزات، حي المروج، حي المصيف، حي التعاون، حي الإزدهار , حي الربيع، حي الندى، حي الصحافة، حي النرجس، حي العارض، حي النفل، حي العقيق، حي الوادي، حي الغدير، حي الياسمين، حي الفلاح، حي بنبان، حي القيروان، حي حطين، حي الملقا , حي المعذر، حي المحمدية، حي الرحمانية، حي الرائد، حي النخيل الغربي، حي النخيل، حي أم الحمام الشرقي، حي أم الحمام , حي الدوبية، حي القرى، حي الصناعية، حي الوسيطاء، حي معكال، حي الفيصلية، حي منفوحة، حي المنصورة، حي اليمامة، حي سلام، حي جبرة، حي عتيقة، حي غبيراء، حي البطيحا، حي الخالدية، حي الديرة، حي الصالحية، حي العود، حي المرقب، حي منفوحة الجديدة , حي الدار البيضاء، حي طيبة، حي المنصورية , حي الرفيعة، حي الهدا، حي الشرقية، حي الناصرية، حي صياح، حي الوشام، حي النموذجية، حي المعذر، حي المؤتمرات، ، حي أم سليم، حي الشميسي، حي الجرادية، حي الفاخرية، حي عليشة , حي الحائر، حي الغنامية , النسيم الشرقي، النسيم الغربي، الريان، الروابي، المنار، السلام، النظيم، الندوة , خشم العان، حي الدفاع، حي المناخ، حي السلي، حي النور، حي الإسكان، حي الصناعية الجديدة، حي الجزيرة، حي السعادة، حي الفيحاء، حي هيت، حي البريه، حي المشاعل , حي جرير، حي الربوة، حي الزهراء، حي الصفا، حي الضباط، حي الملز، حي الوزارات، حي الفاروق، حي العمل، حي ثليم، حي المربع، حي الفوطة , حي الروضة، حي الرمال، حي المونسية، حي قرطبة، حي الجنادرية، حي القادسية، حي اليرموك، حي غرناطة، حي أشبيلية، حي الحمراء، حي المعيزلية، حي الخليج، حي الملك فيصل، حي القدس، حي النهضة، حي الأندلس , حي المهدية، حي عرقة، حي ظهرة لبن، حي الخزامى، حي السفارات ,هجرة وادي لبن، حي العريجاء، حي الدريهمية، حي العريجاء الوسطى، حي شبرا،  حي السويدي الغربي، حي ظهرة البديعة، حي سلطانة، حي الزهرة، حي السويدي , حي أحد، حي عكاظ، حي الشفاء، حي المروة، حي بدر، حي المصانع، حي المنصورية، حي عريض , جرة وادي لبن، حي ظهرة نمار حي ديراب، حي نمار، حي الحزم, , مظلات وسواتر الرياض , مظلات سيارات الرياض , هناجر , مظلات شينكو , مظلات فلل , مظلات التخصصي , مظلات بافضل الاسعار , نتواجد في انحاء المملكة , مظلات وسواتر الرياض , سواتر الرياض , مظلات الرياض , سواتر ومظلات الرياض , هناجر الرياض , بيوت شعر , الرياض للمظلات والسواتر*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول | مظلات وسواترالرياض*
*الإختيار الأول- شركة مظلات,سواتر ومظلات,مظلات سيارات ...*
www.alakhttiar.com
مظلات وسواتر الرياض , مظلات الرياض , سواتر الرياض ,مظلات,سواتر,سواتر ومظلات الرياض, مظلات - مظلات, مظلات - مظلات المظلات -سواتر السواتر, مظلات - مظلات المظلات سواتر - مظلات سيارات الاختيارالاول-معرضناالرياض-شارع التخصصي, مظلات - سيارات - مظلات سيارات - انواع السواتر, سواتر - سواتر, سواتر مظلات هناجر قرميد, سواتر مظلات قراميد هناجربالصورشاهدو معارض مظلات سيارات وسواتر الاختيارالاول, سواتر مضلات هناجر, هناجر - سيارات - مظلات سيارات - انواع السواتر, هناجر مشاريع الاختيارالاول, هناجر ومظلات الاختيارمظلات الخيام-مظلات مدارس0500559613مظلات قماش الماني(alakhttiar1), مظلات وسواتر - سواتر ومظلات - مظلات - سواتر - هناهر - بيوت شعر - قرميد, مظلات وسواتر الاختيار(الظل الحديث(-فرع التخصصي ت/0114996351 ج/0500559613, مظلات,سواتر,هناجر,مظلات وسواتر,الرياض,جدة,الدمام,تبوك, المدينة,عسير,التخصصي ,..
_شركة_ الإختيار الأول-_شركة مظلات_,سواتر ومظلات,_مظلات_,السواتر والمظلات,_مظلات_ وسواتر ,الهناجر,قريمد,_مظلات_ سيارات, _مظلات_ مدارس...
*الاختيارالاول التظليل الحديث لتركيب مظلات السيارات واعمال السواتر بالرياض - جدة - الدمام - خميس مشيط - ابها - المدينة المنورة جوال/0500559613 تليفاكس/0114996351 ج/0535553929*
*مظلات وسواتر التخصصي الرياض | مظلات وسواتر*
sawater-sa.com
_مظلات_ وسواتر الرياض
*معارضنا المعتمدة* 
*الرئيسي: الرياض - شارع *التخصصي
*المعارض بالمدن الاخرى*
*جدة - الدمام - الاحساء - خميس مشيط*
*لدينا مندوبينا في المناطق التالية:.*
*# المناطق الوسطى: الخرج - القصيم - حائل **# المناطق الغربية : جدة - مكة المكرمة - المدينة المنورة - الطائف - ينب# المناطق الشرقية: الدمام - الخبر - الأحساء - القطيف - - الخفجي - الجبيل - حفر الباطن**# المناطق الشمالية: تبوك - الجوف - عرعر .**# المناطق الجنوبية: عسير - الباحة - نجران - جازان **#مناطق اخرى: ننفذ الاعمال في جميع المدن الاخرى شرط ان تتجاوز المساحه 100 متر مربع**وعدة مدن اخرى بالمملكة*
*ننفذ مشآريع المظلات والسواتر والهناجروالمستودعات*
*بجميع منآطق السعوديه*​  للإتصالات والإستفسارات
ج/0500559613 ج/0535553929 ج/0548682241 ت/0114996351
* شهادة تسجيل معتمدة من وزارة التجارة والاستثمار
سجل تجاري رقم 1010896134
المركز الرئيسي / شارع التخصصي
الاسم التجاري للفرع/مؤسسة مظلات الاختيار الاول للمقاولات - سواترالرياض-مظلات وسواترالتخصصي
للأستفسار تواصل معنا على الارقام التالية
تليفاكس \ 0114996351 
ج \ 0500559613
ج \ 0535553929
ج \ 0548682241*​[/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]​


----------



## معرض التخصصي (14 أغسطس 2021)

*رد: شركة تركيب مظلات بالخرج 0553770074 توريد مشاريع مظلات بالخرج - مظلات مدارس وجامعات وكليات وساحات*

*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول الرياض افضل اسعار خصم 30%مظلات الاختيار الاول - مظلات الرياض افضل اعمال شركة مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول للمظلات تركيب مظلات للمنازل والمسابح - مظلات pvc - مظلات حدائق - مظلات لكسان*
*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول - الاختيار الاول المظلات و السواتر*
alakhttiar1.com
_مظلات_ ممرات _مظلات_ مداخل فنادق برجولات خشبية للممرات 0500559613 _مظلات_ ممرات .... _مظلات_ و _سواتر_ الاختيار الاول نقدم افضل _المظلات_ و _السواتر_ و الهناجر كما نوفر القرميد
 *مظلات وسواتر الرياض – معرض التخصصي
mthlat-sa.com/
مظلات وسواتر الرياض – سواتر الرياض – مظلات الرياض- تركيب سواتر بالرياض – هناجر الرياض – تركيب مظلات الرياض – مظلات بالرياض – سواتر ومظلات الرياض*
*سواتر و مظلات الرياض
سواتر و مظلات الرياض معرض مظلات وسواترالتخصصي
www.sawatr.com/
سواتر و مظلات لتغطية المسابح و الفلل و الحواجز الارضية و الاخشاب البلاستيكية 0535553929 مظلات وسواتر الرياض خصوم 35 % مظلات سيارات , مظلات , اسعار مذهلة *سواتر و مظلات لتغطية المسابح و الفلل و الحواجز الارضية و الاخشاب البلاستيكية 0535553929 _مظلات وسواتر_ الرياض خصوم 35 % مظلات سيارات , مظلات , اسعار مذهلة ,
مظلات - مظلات الرياض - مظلات التخصصي - _مظلات وسواتر_ الرياض - سواتر جدة - سواتر الرياض - تركيب مظلات الرياض - مظلات سيارات - شركة سواتر - شركة مظلات - هناجر
 *مظلات وسواتر - مظلات وسواتر التخصصي*
*مظلات وسواتر الاختيارالاول التخصصي*
سواتر ومظلات الرياض مظلات الرياض sawatr.com , _مظلات وسواتر_ الاختيار الاول | _مظلات وسواتر_
شاهد المزيد
*خدمات مظلات وسواتر التخصصي* 
شركة مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول الظل الحديث التخصصي
*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول | مظلات وسواتر 0500559613*
alakhttiar1.com
*[FONT=&quot]الاختيارالدمام // مظلات الاختيارالخميس // مظلات الاختيارابها // مظلات الاختيار جيزان للتواصل جوال : [FONT=&quot]0500559613** [FONT=&quot]- 0114996351* 
مشاريع _مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول_ 0500559613. مشاريع مظلات الاختيار الاول بأفضل الأسعار تشييد مظلات الشد الإنشائي مظلات مميزة السعر
*مظلات وسواتر التخصصي الرياض | *
*sawater-sa.com*
_تخصصنا : تصنيع وتصميم وتشييد مظلات سيارات - مظلات مواقف حكوميه وخاصه - مظلات سيارات فلل 
مظلات سيارات قصور وجميع الاستخدامات من المظلات للسيارات والمركبات بمختلف احجامها بجوده عاليه 
وتوريد وتركيب كافة الاعمال المعدنيه من المظلات الحديدة في استخدمات متعدده
منها مظلات المستشفيات ومواقف الموظفين للوزارات والشركات والمدارس والجامعات بمواصفات عالية واسعار مثالية.
جميع انواع الاعمال بالصناعات المقاومه للحرارة وعوامل الجو الطبيعيه_
_مظلات_ وسواتر الرياض,مظلات وسواترالتخصصي
*سواتر و مظلات الرياض,*
*مظلات , سواتر , مظلات و سواتر الرياض , مظلات الرياض , سواتر الرياض,مظلات وسواتر الاختيارالاول,سواترالتخصصي,مظلات وسواتر*
مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول- الرياض-التخصصي-حي النخيل ت/0114996351 ج/ 0500559613
*مظلات سيارات وسواتر بالرياض* pvc و* سواتر* الرياض *مظلات سيارات*
*مظلات وسواتر - مظلات وسواتر التخصصي*
sawater-sa.com
تقدم _مظلات وسواتر_ افضل الاعمال _للمظلات والسواتر_ . _مظلات وسواتر_ الرياض 0500559613 , مظلات سيارات , خصومات مذهلة , اشكال جديدة , مظلات الرياض , مظلات فلل , سواتر
نهتم فى مؤسسة مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول بتوفير مظلات باحجام تتسع لاي عدد من المظلات تناسب المواقف للتظليل الكامل وحماية زجاج ومقاعد السيارات بالاضافة لتركيب مظلات سيارات الفلل والقصور ولاصحاب المنازل ومواقف الشركات وتظليل سيارات الطلبة والاساتذة بالجامعات والاطباء بالمستشفيات ومواقف المولات التجارية
ج/0500559613 ج/0535553929
تركيب مظلات تغطية الخزانات والتكييفات باسطح المنازل-تركيب مظلات العاب الاطفال بالحضانات وروض الاطفال.
توفر المظلة الحماية الكاملة للسيارة فلا تحتاج لكثرة الغسيل والتنظيف للتخلص من الغبار بالاضافة الى انها توفر الخصوصية عند تركيبها داخل الفلل والقصور والاماكن العامة.
تتفاوت اسعار مظلات السيارات حسب حجم السيارة او السيارات المطلوب تظليلها.
فوائد تظليل السيارات:
1-حماية الزجاج من اشعة الشمس فلا يصاب الزجاج بالسرطان بالاضافة الى حماية الديكورات الداخلية للسيارة و المقاعد خصوصا اذا كانت من الجلد من التعرض لاشعة الشمس المباشرة.
2-تجنب الاضرار الخطيرة التى قد تنجم نتيجة ارتفاع درجة حرارة الموتور بفعل حرارة الشمس مما يساعد على طول العمر الافتراضي للموتور .
3-تظليل السيارة بشكل جيد خاصة فى فصل الصيف يجعل التكييف يعمل بشكل اكثر كفاءة.
4-تجنب تغير لون سيارتك الذى يذهب ويتعرض للبهتان نتيجة وقوف السيارة مدة طويلة فى الشمس بدون تظليل.
*شركة سواتر ومظلات الاختيار الاول لتركيب مشاريع مظلات - السواتر - الهناجر - القرميد - البيوت الشعر - المستودعات- *
*ج/0500559613 ج/0535553929 ج/0548682241 ت/0114996351*
*تقدم ارقي واجمل انواع المظلات والسواتروالهناجر وانشاء المستودعات العامة كما نقوم بتوريد وتصميم وتنفيذ جميع انواع المظلات والسواترللمشاريع العامة الحكومية والخاصة بالشركات والفلل والقصور ومن اولويتنا :-*
*مظلات السيارات - مظلات المسابح -مظلات المدارس - مظلات  الساحات - هناجر حديد - سواتر شرائح- سواتر مجدول - سواتر اقمشه - سواتر جدارية - شبوك زراعيه - وتشييد جميع انواع المظلات والسواتر الخشبيه (فيمكو) بجوده عاليه*
*وتوريد وتركيب كافة الاعمال المعدنيه والمظلات وتغطيتها بالقماش pvc او بالصاج المعرج مع العازل ساندوتش بانل وكافة انواع الهناجر ويتم وصل القماش بماكينة خاصة لاجراء اللحام الحراري ( الكبس الحراري ) للقماش pvc المقاومه للحرارة وعوامل الجو الطبيعيه ..*
*مظلات سيارات متطورة وذات مواصفات عالية.*
*مظلات سيارات معلقة بدون أعمدة من الأمام لسهولة التوقف والحركة.*
*مظلات سيارات ذات أشكال جديدة ورائعة, منها الهرمي ومنها المقوسة وغيرها.*
*مظلات للسيارات بكافة أشكالها وأحجامها.*
*مظلات سيارات من قماش البولي إثلين Polyethylene shade net covers*
*مظلات سيارات من قماش بي في سي PVC, PVDF covers*
*مظلات وسواتر شركة الاختيار الاول التخصصي*
*مظلات وسواتر شركة الاختيار الاول نقدم أفضل أنواع المظلات من خلال خبراء ومتخصصون في تركيب المظلاتوالسواتر والهناجر بمستوى جودة عالي للشركات والمصانع والبنوك ومواقف السيارات والمستشفيات باستخدام أفضل وأحدث التقنيات وأفضل الخامات نحن متخصصون في مجال الإنشاء والدراسات الهندسية*
*سواتر ومظلات شركة الاختيار الاول السعودية توفر أفضل المواصفات في المظلات من أجل تقديم خدمة أفضل تحوز على رضاكم:*
*- مظلات عازلة للحرارة من أفضل المواد العازلة للحرارة لحماية السيارات من الحرارة المرتفعة للشمس*
*- شكل جذاب ومميز يتناسب مع طبيعة المكان*
*- الهيكل الحديدي مطلي بمواد عازلة لحمايته من الصدأ والتأكل*
*- عمل المظلات بطرق فنية لاستيعاب أكبر عدد من السيارات*
*نقدم في مظلات وسواتر شركة الاختيار الاول أفضل أنواع المظلات والسواتر المصنعة من أجود الخامات للتناسب مع جو المملكة ودرجات الحرارة الشديدة والمحافظة على السيارات خلال فترة تواجدها* 
*نتشرف بوجود افضل كادر فني ومهندسون ومشرفوت متخصصون فى تركيبات وتنفيذ مشاريع المظلات والسواتر وجميع اعمال الحدادة.
يتوفر لدينا مجال تنفيذ وتركيب:
سواتر حديد-افضل انواع المظلات للسيارات-مظلات مدارس-مظلات مداخل البيت-مظلات الشد الانشائي-مظلات مساجد-سواتر خشبية-سواتر شينكو-مظلات شينكو-قرميد معدني-مظلات قماش-مظلات متحركة-مظلات بلاستيك-مظلات هرمية.*
*مظلات سيارات من الاختيارالاول 0114996351 اسعار مخفضه 80 ريال للمتر ضمان 10 سنوات سواترالاختيارالاول-*
مظلات مداخل الفلل-تركيب مظلات خارجية للحدائق-مظلات مداخل فلل خارجية وفنادق-تركيب المظلات للمداخل-أجدد اشكال مظلات منازل
مظلات مداخل الفلل والمنازل و الفنادق والشركات متوفرة لدي مؤسسة الأختيار الاول بأشكال جمالية مميزة.نوفر فى مؤسسة مظلات الرياض-نقوم  بتركيب مظلات مداخل فلل وبيوت و منشأت تجارية وسكنية .تمنح مظلات المداخل شكل جمالي للمكان كما انها تساعد على ملء فراغات المداخل.
ج/0500559613 
ج/0535553929​


​ نعتمد أحدث أشكال مظلات خشبية للمداخل حيث يعتبر الخشب بنوعيه الطبيعي والمعالج من العناصر الرئيسية فى تصنيع مظلات المداخل فالخشب يجعل المنزل يظهر فى حجم أكبر.
لا ينبغي عليك عزيزى العميل اهمال المدخل الرئيسي لمنزلك او فلتك فهو واجهتك امام الضيوف وهو جزء رئيسى من تصميم المنزل لذا احرص على تجميله بمظلة راقية جميلة تزينه وتمنع دخول الشمس عن المنزل فى نفس الوقت.
مظلات الممرات الخشبية فى حدائق المنازل:
نقوم بتركيب المظلات الخشبية بحيث تشكل ممر جميل للحدائق المنزلية.
مظلات بلاستيك للمداخل:
نقوم بتركيب مظلات بلاستيك لمداخل المنازل والفلل تسمح بمرور الضوء النهاري للمنزل.
مظلات اشرعة بي في سي:
نقوم بتركيب مظلات شراعية قماشية انيقة بالوان تتناسب مع الوان دهانات المنازل.
مظلات مداخل لكسان:
نوفر مظلات مداخل من اللكسان بالوان وتغطيات مختلفة شفافة و قاتمة حسب الطلب.
مظلات مثبتة فى الحائط:
نقوم بتركيب المظلات الثابتة لواجهات المنازل.
مواصفات مظلات مداخل الفلل و المنازل:
1-حجب أشعة الشمس الحارقة فى الصيف.
2-إمكانية التزيين بالزهور والنباتات و الإضاءات.
3-عزل الأتربة والغبار عن المنزل او الفلة.
4-سهولة التنظيف والتلميع وعدم التعرض للتأكل.
مظلات مداخل الفلل
يتم تركيب مظلات المداخل للفلل ومظلات سيارات بالمداخل فى مؤسسة الأختيار الاول فى وقت قياسي و بأشكال تتناسب مع واجهات المنازل والفلل.
مظلات خارجية للحدائق
متخصصون فى تركيب مظلات جلسات خارجية للحدائق من أجود نوعيات خامات قماش البي في سي الكوري العازل للحرارة والمضاد للتمزق والإهتراء.
بالإضافة لتوفير نوعيات مظلات الخشب البلاستيكي والحديدي الخشابي لتظليل أماكن الجلوس بالحدائق.
نوفر أشكال مظلات الحدائق بالأشكال الهرمية والدائرية والمخروطية والقوسية فلدينا جميع الأشكال التى ترضي كل الأذواق.
مظلات مداخل الفلل















نعتمد أحدث أشكال مظلات خشبية للمداخل حيث يعتبر الخشب بنوعيه الطبيعي والمعالج من العناصر الرئيسية فى تصنيع مظلات المداخل فالخشب يجعل المنزل يظهر فى حجم أكبر.​



لا ينبغي عليك عزيزى العميل اهمال المدخل الرئيسي لمنزلك او فلتك فهو واجهتك امام الضيوف 
وهو جزء رئيسى من تصميم المنزل لذا احرص على تجميله بمظلة راقية جميلة تزينه وتمنع دخول الشمس عن المنزل فى نفس الوقت.​



مظلات الممرات الخشبية فى حدائق المنازل:
نقوم بتركيب المظلات الخشبية بحيث تشكل ممر جميل للحدائق المنزلية.​



مظلات بلاستيك للمداخل:
نقوم بتركيب مظلات بلاستيك لمداخل المنازل والفلل تسمح بمرور الضوء النهاري للمنزل.





مظلات اشرعة بي في سي:
نقوم بتركيب مظلات شراعية قماشية انيقة بالوان تتناسب مع الوان دهانات المنازل.​



مظلات مداخل لكسان:
نوفر مظلات مداخل من اللكسان بالوان وتغطيات مختلفة شفافة و قاتمة حسب الطلب.
مظلات مثبتة فى الحائط:
نقوم بتركيب المظلات الثابتة لواجهات المنازل.​





مظلات مداخل فلل وقصور _*مظلات مداخل الفلل الرياض*_​



مواصفات مظلات مداخل الفلل و المنازل:
1-حجب أشعة الشمس الحارقة فى الصيف.
2-إمكانية التزيين بالزهور والنباتات و الإضاءات.
3-عزل الأتربة والغبار عن المنزل او الفلة.
4-سهولة التنظيف والتلميع وعدم التعرض للتأكل.
يتم تركيب مظلات المداخل للفلل ومظلات سيارات بالمداخل فى مؤسسة الأختيار الاول فى وقت قياسي و بأشكال تتناسب مع واجهات المنازل والفلل.​











مظلات خارجية للحدائق





متخصصون فى تركيب مظلات جلسات خارجية للحدائق من أجود نوعيات خامات قماش البي في سي الكوري العازل للحرارة والمضاد للتمزق والإهتراء.
بالإضافة لتوفير نوعيات مظلات الخشب البلاستيكي والحديدي الخشابي لتظليل أماكن الجلوس بالحدائق.
نوفر أشكال مظلات الحدائق بالأشكال الهرمية والدائرية والمخروطية والقوسية فلدينا جميع الأشكال التى ترضي كل الأذواق.​​​*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول0553770074 www.alaktiar.com *
*مظلات وسواتر مؤسسة الاختيار الأول اسم مميز في عالم المظلات والسواتر على مدار سنوات طويلة ، هناجر ، قرميد ، خيام ، بيوت شعر ، مظلات الرياض, تركيب مظلات وسواتر* لمتابعة جديد اعمال مؤسسة مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول اضغط هنا
*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول *
www.alaktiar.com
مظلات وسواتر جدة , مظلات سيارات الطائف , مظلات مكة , مظلات سيارات الرياض , سواتر الخرج , مظلات الدمام , مظلات المدينة , سواتر جدة
مظلات ينبع , مظلات الرياض , سواتر الطائف , سواتر مكة , سواتر ومظلات الرياض , مظلات وسواتر الرياض , مظلات الاحساء , سواتر الدمام
مظلات الخميس , سواتر ابها , مظلات جازان , مظلات نجران , مظلات المناطق الوسطى , الدلم , السليل , المزاحمية , القصيم , بريدة , الخرج , الرياض , التخصصي
مظلات وسواتر فلل , مظلات فلل , مظلات سيارات , مظلات حدائق , مظلات مسابح , مظلات متحركة , مظلات احواش ,  مظلات مداخل , مظلات قصور , مظلات الرياض , حي العليا، حي السليمانية، حي الملك عبد العزيز، حي الملك عبد الله، حي الورود، حي صلاح الدين، حي الواحة، حي الملك فهد، حي المرسلات، حي النزهة، حي المغرزات، حي المروج، حي المصيف، حي التعاون، حي الإزدهار , حي الربيع، حي الندى، حي الصحافة، حي النرجس، حي العارض، حي النفل، حي العقيق، حي الوادي، حي الغدير، حي الياسمين، حي الفلاح، حي بنبان، حي القيروان، حي حطين، حي الملقا , حي المعذر، حي المحمدية، حي الرحمانية، حي الرائد، حي النخيل الغربي، حي النخيل، حي أم الحمام الشرقي، حي أم الحمام , حي الدوبية، حي القرى، حي الصناعية، حي الوسيطاء، حي معكال، حي الفيصلية، حي منفوحة، حي المنصورة، حي اليمامة، حي سلام، حي جبرة، حي عتيقة، حي غبيراء، حي البطيحا، حي الخالدية، حي الديرة، حي الصالحية، حي العود، حي المرقب، حي منفوحة الجديدة , حي الدار البيضاء، حي طيبة، حي المنصورية , حي الرفيعة، حي الهدا، حي الشرقية، حي الناصرية، حي صياح، حي الوشام، حي النموذجية، حي المعذر، حي المؤتمرات، ، حي أم سليم، حي الشميسي، حي الجرادية، حي الفاخرية، حي عليشة , حي الحائر، حي الغنامية , النسيم الشرقي، النسيم الغربي، الريان، الروابي، المنار، السلام، النظيم، الندوة , خشم العان، حي الدفاع، حي المناخ، حي السلي، حي النور، حي الإسكان، حي الصناعية الجديدة، حي الجزيرة، حي السعادة، حي الفيحاء، حي هيت، حي البريه، حي المشاعل , حي جرير، حي الربوة، حي الزهراء، حي الصفا، حي الضباط، حي الملز، حي الوزارات، حي الفاروق، حي العمل، حي ثليم، حي المربع، حي الفوطة , حي الروضة، حي الرمال، حي المونسية، حي قرطبة، حي الجنادرية، حي القادسية، حي اليرموك، حي غرناطة، حي أشبيلية، حي الحمراء، حي المعيزلية، حي الخليج، حي الملك فيصل، حي القدس، حي النهضة، حي الأندلس , حي المهدية، حي عرقة، حي ظهرة لبن، حي الخزامى، حي السفارات ,هجرة وادي لبن، حي العريجاء، حي الدريهمية، حي العريجاء الوسطى، حي شبرا، حي السويدي الغربي، حي ظهرة البديعة، حي سلطانة، حي الزهرة، حي السويدي , حي أحد، حي عكاظ، حي الشفاء، حي المروة، حي بدر، حي المصانع، حي المنصورية، حي عريض , جرة وادي لبن، حي ظهرة نمار حي ديراب، حي نمار، حي الحزم, , مظلات وسواتر الرياض , مظلات سيارات الرياض , هناجر , مظلات شينكو , مظلات فلل , مظلات التخصصي , مظلات بافضل الاسعار , نتواجد في انحاء المملكة , مظلات وسواتر الرياض , سواتر الرياض , مظلات الرياض , سواتر ومظلات الرياض , هناجر الرياض , بيوت شعر , الرياض للمظلات والسواتر*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول | مظلات وسواترالرياض*
*الإختيار الأول- شركة مظلات,سواتر ومظلات,مظلات سيارات ...*
www.alakhttiar.com
مظلات وسواتر الرياض , مظلات الرياض , سواتر الرياض ,مظلات,سواتر,سواتر ومظلات الرياض, مظلات - مظلات, مظلات - مظلات المظلات -سواتر السواتر, مظلات - مظلات المظلات سواتر - مظلات سيارات الاختيارالاول-معرضناالرياض-شارع التخصصي, مظلات - سيارات - مظلات سيارات - انواع السواتر, سواتر - سواتر, سواتر مظلات هناجر قرميد, سواتر مظلات قراميد هناجربالصورشاهدو معارض مظلات سيارات وسواتر الاختيارالاول, سواتر مضلات هناجر, هناجر - سيارات - مظلات سيارات - انواع السواتر, هناجر مشاريع الاختيارالاول, هناجر ومظلات الاختيارمظلات الخيام-مظلات مدارس0500559613مظلات قماش الماني(alakhttiar1), مظلات وسواتر - سواتر ومظلات - مظلات - سواتر - هناهر - بيوت شعر - قرميد, مظلات وسواتر الاختيار(الظل الحديث(-فرع التخصصي ت/0114996351 ج/0500559613, مظلات,سواتر,هناجر,مظلات وسواتر,الرياض,جدة,الدمام,تبوك, المدينة,عسير,التخصصي ,..
_شركة_ الإختيار الأول-_شركة مظلات_,سواتر ومظلات,_مظلات_,السواتر والمظلات,_مظلات_ وسواتر ,الهناجر,قريمد,_مظلات_ سيارات, _مظلات_ مدارس...
*الاختيارالاول التظليل الحديث لتركيب مظلات السيارات واعمال السواتر بالرياض - جدة - الدمام - خميس مشيط - ابها - المدينة المنورة جوال/0500559613 تليفاكس/0114996351 ج/0535553929*
*مظلات وسواتر التخصصي الرياض | مظلات وسواتر*
sawater-sa.com
_مظلات_ وسواتر الرياض
*معارضنا المعتمدة* 
*الرئيسي: الرياض - شارع *التخصصي
*المعارض بالمدن الاخرى*
*جدة - الدمام - الاحساء - خميس مشيط*
*لدينا مندوبينا في المناطق التالية:.*
*# المناطق الوسطى: الخرج - القصيم - حائل **# المناطق الغربية : جدة - مكة المكرمة - المدينة المنورة - الطائف - ينب# المناطق الشرقية: الدمام - الخبر - الأحساء - القطيف - - الخفجي - الجبيل - حفر الباطن**# المناطق الشمالية: تبوك - الجوف - عرعر .**# المناطق الجنوبية: عسير - الباحة - نجران - جازان **#مناطق اخرى: ننفذ الاعمال في جميع المدن الاخرى شرط ان تتجاوز المساحه 100 متر مربع**وعدة مدن اخرى بالمملكة*
*ننفذ مشآريع المظلات والسواتر والهناجروالمستودعات*
*بجميع منآطق السعوديه*​  للإتصالات والإستفسارات
ج/0500559613 ج/0535553929 ج/0548682241 ت/0114996351
* شهادة تسجيل معتمدة من وزارة التجارة والاستثمار
سجل تجاري رقم 1010896134
المركز الرئيسي / شارع التخصصي
الاسم التجاري للفرع/مؤسسة مظلات الاختيار الاول للمقاولات - سواترالرياض-مظلات وسواترالتخصصي
للأستفسار تواصل معنا على الارقام التالية
تليفاكس \ 0114996351 
ج \ 0500559613
ج \ 0535553929
ج \ 0548682241*​[/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]​


----------



## معرض التخصصي (16 أغسطس 2021)

*رد: شركة تركيب مظلات بالخرج 0553770074 توريد مشاريع مظلات بالخرج - مظلات مدارس وجامعات وكليات وساحات*

*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول الرياض افضل اسعار خصم 30%مظلات الاختيار الاول - مظلات الرياض افضل اعمال شركة مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول للمظلات تركيب مظلات للمنازل والمسابح - مظلات pvc - مظلات حدائق - مظلات لكسان*
*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول - الاختيار الاول المظلات و السواتر*
alakhttiar1.com
_مظلات_ ممرات _مظلات_ مداخل فنادق برجولات خشبية للممرات 0500559613 _مظلات_ ممرات .... _مظلات_ و _سواتر_ الاختيار الاول نقدم افضل _المظلات_ و _السواتر_ و الهناجر كما نوفر القرميد
 *مظلات وسواتر الرياض – معرض التخصصي
mthlat-sa.com/
مظلات وسواتر الرياض – سواتر الرياض – مظلات الرياض- تركيب سواتر بالرياض – هناجر الرياض – تركيب مظلات الرياض – مظلات بالرياض – سواتر ومظلات الرياض*
*سواتر و مظلات الرياض
سواتر و مظلات الرياض معرض مظلات وسواترالتخصصي
www.sawatr.com/
سواتر و مظلات لتغطية المسابح و الفلل و الحواجز الارضية و الاخشاب البلاستيكية 0535553929 مظلات وسواتر الرياض خصوم 35 % مظلات سيارات , مظلات , اسعار مذهلة *سواتر و مظلات لتغطية المسابح و الفلل و الحواجز الارضية و الاخشاب البلاستيكية 0535553929 _مظلات وسواتر_ الرياض خصوم 35 % مظلات سيارات , مظلات , اسعار مذهلة ,
مظلات - مظلات الرياض - مظلات التخصصي - _مظلات وسواتر_ الرياض - سواتر جدة - سواتر الرياض - تركيب مظلات الرياض - مظلات سيارات - شركة سواتر - شركة مظلات - هناجر
 *مظلات وسواتر - مظلات وسواتر التخصصي*
*مظلات وسواتر الاختيارالاول التخصصي*
سواتر ومظلات الرياض مظلات الرياض sawatr.com , _مظلات وسواتر_ الاختيار الاول | _مظلات وسواتر_
شاهد المزيد
*خدمات مظلات وسواتر التخصصي* 
شركة مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول الظل الحديث التخصصي
*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول | مظلات وسواتر 0500559613*
alakhttiar1.com
*[FONT=&quot]الاختيارالدمام // مظلات الاختيارالخميس // مظلات الاختيارابها // مظلات الاختيار جيزان للتواصل جوال : [FONT=&quot]0500559613** [FONT=&quot]- 0114996351* 
مشاريع _مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول_ 0500559613. مشاريع مظلات الاختيار الاول بأفضل الأسعار تشييد مظلات الشد الإنشائي مظلات مميزة السعر
*مظلات وسواتر التخصصي الرياض | *
*sawater-sa.com*
_تخصصنا : تصنيع وتصميم وتشييد مظلات سيارات - مظلات مواقف حكوميه وخاصه - مظلات سيارات فلل 
مظلات سيارات قصور وجميع الاستخدامات من المظلات للسيارات والمركبات بمختلف احجامها بجوده عاليه 
وتوريد وتركيب كافة الاعمال المعدنيه من المظلات الحديدة في استخدمات متعدده
منها مظلات المستشفيات ومواقف الموظفين للوزارات والشركات والمدارس والجامعات بمواصفات عالية واسعار مثالية.
جميع انواع الاعمال بالصناعات المقاومه للحرارة وعوامل الجو الطبيعيه_
_مظلات_ وسواتر الرياض,مظلات وسواترالتخصصي
*سواتر و مظلات الرياض,*
*مظلات , سواتر , مظلات و سواتر الرياض , مظلات الرياض , سواتر الرياض,مظلات وسواتر الاختيارالاول,سواترالتخصصي,مظلات وسواتر*
مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول- الرياض-التخصصي-حي النخيل ت/0114996351 ج/ 0500559613
*مظلات سيارات وسواتر بالرياض* pvc و* سواتر* الرياض *مظلات سيارات*
*مظلات وسواتر - مظلات وسواتر التخصصي*
sawater-sa.com
تقدم _مظلات وسواتر_ افضل الاعمال _للمظلات والسواتر_ . _مظلات وسواتر_ الرياض 0500559613 , مظلات سيارات , خصومات مذهلة , اشكال جديدة , مظلات الرياض , مظلات فلل , سواتر
نهتم فى مؤسسة مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول بتوفير مظلات باحجام تتسع لاي عدد من المظلات تناسب المواقف للتظليل الكامل وحماية زجاج ومقاعد السيارات بالاضافة لتركيب مظلات سيارات الفلل والقصور ولاصحاب المنازل ومواقف الشركات وتظليل سيارات الطلبة والاساتذة بالجامعات والاطباء بالمستشفيات ومواقف المولات التجارية
ج/0500559613 ج/0535553929
تركيب مظلات تغطية الخزانات والتكييفات باسطح المنازل-تركيب مظلات العاب الاطفال بالحضانات وروض الاطفال.
توفر المظلة الحماية الكاملة للسيارة فلا تحتاج لكثرة الغسيل والتنظيف للتخلص من الغبار بالاضافة الى انها توفر الخصوصية عند تركيبها داخل الفلل والقصور والاماكن العامة.
تتفاوت اسعار مظلات السيارات حسب حجم السيارة او السيارات المطلوب تظليلها.
فوائد تظليل السيارات:
1-حماية الزجاج من اشعة الشمس فلا يصاب الزجاج بالسرطان بالاضافة الى حماية الديكورات الداخلية للسيارة و المقاعد خصوصا اذا كانت من الجلد من التعرض لاشعة الشمس المباشرة.
2-تجنب الاضرار الخطيرة التى قد تنجم نتيجة ارتفاع درجة حرارة الموتور بفعل حرارة الشمس مما يساعد على طول العمر الافتراضي للموتور .
3-تظليل السيارة بشكل جيد خاصة فى فصل الصيف يجعل التكييف يعمل بشكل اكثر كفاءة.
4-تجنب تغير لون سيارتك الذى يذهب ويتعرض للبهتان نتيجة وقوف السيارة مدة طويلة فى الشمس بدون تظليل.
*شركة سواتر ومظلات الاختيار الاول لتركيب مشاريع مظلات - السواتر - الهناجر - القرميد - البيوت الشعر - المستودعات- *
*ج/0500559613 ج/0535553929 ج/0548682241 ت/0114996351*
*تقدم ارقي واجمل انواع المظلات والسواتروالهناجر وانشاء المستودعات العامة كما نقوم بتوريد وتصميم وتنفيذ جميع انواع المظلات والسواترللمشاريع العامة الحكومية والخاصة بالشركات والفلل والقصور ومن اولويتنا :-*
*مظلات السيارات - مظلات المسابح -مظلات المدارس - مظلات  الساحات - هناجر حديد - سواتر شرائح- سواتر مجدول - سواتر اقمشه - سواتر جدارية - شبوك زراعيه - وتشييد جميع انواع المظلات والسواتر الخشبيه (فيمكو) بجوده عاليه*
*وتوريد وتركيب كافة الاعمال المعدنيه والمظلات وتغطيتها بالقماش pvc او بالصاج المعرج مع العازل ساندوتش بانل وكافة انواع الهناجر ويتم وصل القماش بماكينة خاصة لاجراء اللحام الحراري ( الكبس الحراري ) للقماش pvc المقاومه للحرارة وعوامل الجو الطبيعيه ..*
*مظلات سيارات متطورة وذات مواصفات عالية.*
*مظلات سيارات معلقة بدون أعمدة من الأمام لسهولة التوقف والحركة.*
*مظلات سيارات ذات أشكال جديدة ورائعة, منها الهرمي ومنها المقوسة وغيرها.*
*مظلات للسيارات بكافة أشكالها وأحجامها.*
*مظلات سيارات من قماش البولي إثلين Polyethylene shade net covers*
*مظلات سيارات من قماش بي في سي PVC, PVDF covers*
*مظلات وسواتر شركة الاختيار الاول التخصصي*
*مظلات وسواتر شركة الاختيار الاول نقدم أفضل أنواع المظلات من خلال خبراء ومتخصصون في تركيب المظلاتوالسواتر والهناجر بمستوى جودة عالي للشركات والمصانع والبنوك ومواقف السيارات والمستشفيات باستخدام أفضل وأحدث التقنيات وأفضل الخامات نحن متخصصون في مجال الإنشاء والدراسات الهندسية*
*سواتر ومظلات شركة الاختيار الاول السعودية توفر أفضل المواصفات في المظلات من أجل تقديم خدمة أفضل تحوز على رضاكم:*
*- مظلات عازلة للحرارة من أفضل المواد العازلة للحرارة لحماية السيارات من الحرارة المرتفعة للشمس*
*- شكل جذاب ومميز يتناسب مع طبيعة المكان*
*- الهيكل الحديدي مطلي بمواد عازلة لحمايته من الصدأ والتأكل*
*- عمل المظلات بطرق فنية لاستيعاب أكبر عدد من السيارات*
*نقدم في مظلات وسواتر شركة الاختيار الاول أفضل أنواع المظلات والسواتر المصنعة من أجود الخامات للتناسب مع جو المملكة ودرجات الحرارة الشديدة والمحافظة على السيارات خلال فترة تواجدها* 
*نتشرف بوجود افضل كادر فني ومهندسون ومشرفوت متخصصون فى تركيبات وتنفيذ مشاريع المظلات والسواتر وجميع اعمال الحدادة.
يتوفر لدينا مجال تنفيذ وتركيب:
سواتر حديد-افضل انواع المظلات للسيارات-مظلات مدارس-مظلات مداخل البيت-مظلات الشد الانشائي-مظلات مساجد-سواتر خشبية-سواتر شينكو-مظلات شينكو-قرميد معدني-مظلات قماش-مظلات متحركة-مظلات بلاستيك-مظلات هرمية.*
*مظلات سيارات من الاختيارالاول 0114996351 اسعار مخفضه 80 ريال للمتر ضمان 10 سنوات سواترالاختيارالاول-*
مظلات مداخل الفلل-تركيب مظلات خارجية للحدائق-مظلات مداخل فلل خارجية وفنادق-تركيب المظلات للمداخل-أجدد اشكال مظلات منازل
مظلات مداخل الفلل والمنازل و الفنادق والشركات متوفرة لدي مؤسسة الأختيار الاول بأشكال جمالية مميزة.نوفر فى مؤسسة مظلات الرياض-نقوم بتركيب مظلات مداخل فلل وبيوت و منشأت تجارية وسكنية .تمنح مظلات المداخل شكل جمالي للمكان كما انها تساعد على ملء فراغات المداخل.
ج/0500559613 
ج/0535553929​


​ نعتمد أحدث أشكال مظلات خشبية للمداخل حيث يعتبر الخشب بنوعيه الطبيعي والمعالج من العناصر الرئيسية فى تصنيع مظلات المداخل فالخشب يجعل المنزل يظهر فى حجم أكبر.
لا ينبغي عليك عزيزى العميل اهمال المدخل الرئيسي لمنزلك او فلتك فهو واجهتك امام الضيوف وهو جزء رئيسى من تصميم المنزل لذا احرص على تجميله بمظلة راقية جميلة تزينه وتمنع دخول الشمس عن المنزل فى نفس الوقت.
مظلات الممرات الخشبية فى حدائق المنازل:
نقوم بتركيب المظلات الخشبية بحيث تشكل ممر جميل للحدائق المنزلية.
مظلات بلاستيك للمداخل:
نقوم بتركيب مظلات بلاستيك لمداخل المنازل والفلل تسمح بمرور الضوء النهاري للمنزل.
مظلات اشرعة بي في سي:
نقوم بتركيب مظلات شراعية قماشية انيقة بالوان تتناسب مع الوان دهانات المنازل.
مظلات مداخل لكسان:
نوفر مظلات مداخل من اللكسان بالوان وتغطيات مختلفة شفافة و قاتمة حسب الطلب.
مظلات مثبتة فى الحائط:
نقوم بتركيب المظلات الثابتة لواجهات المنازل.
مواصفات مظلات مداخل الفلل و المنازل:
1-حجب أشعة الشمس الحارقة فى الصيف.
2-إمكانية التزيين بالزهور والنباتات و الإضاءات.
3-عزل الأتربة والغبار عن المنزل او الفلة.
4-سهولة التنظيف والتلميع وعدم التعرض للتأكل.
مظلات مداخل الفلل
يتم تركيب مظلات المداخل للفلل ومظلات سيارات بالمداخل فى مؤسسة الأختيار الاول فى وقت قياسي و بأشكال تتناسب مع واجهات المنازل والفلل.
مظلات خارجية للحدائق
متخصصون فى تركيب مظلات جلسات خارجية للحدائق من أجود نوعيات خامات قماش البي في سي الكوري العازل للحرارة والمضاد للتمزق والإهتراء.
بالإضافة لتوفير نوعيات مظلات الخشب البلاستيكي والحديدي الخشابي لتظليل أماكن الجلوس بالحدائق.
نوفر أشكال مظلات الحدائق بالأشكال الهرمية والدائرية والمخروطية والقوسية فلدينا جميع الأشكال التى ترضي كل الأذواق.
مظلات مداخل الفلل















نعتمد أحدث أشكال مظلات خشبية للمداخل حيث يعتبر الخشب بنوعيه الطبيعي والمعالج من العناصر الرئيسية فى تصنيع مظلات المداخل فالخشب يجعل المنزل يظهر فى حجم أكبر.​



لا ينبغي عليك عزيزى العميل اهمال المدخل الرئيسي لمنزلك او فلتك فهو واجهتك امام الضيوف 
وهو جزء رئيسى من تصميم المنزل لذا احرص على تجميله بمظلة راقية جميلة تزينه وتمنع دخول الشمس عن المنزل فى نفس الوقت.​



مظلات الممرات الخشبية فى حدائق المنازل:
نقوم بتركيب المظلات الخشبية بحيث تشكل ممر جميل للحدائق المنزلية.​



مظلات بلاستيك للمداخل:
نقوم بتركيب مظلات بلاستيك لمداخل المنازل والفلل تسمح بمرور الضوء النهاري للمنزل.





مظلات اشرعة بي في سي:
نقوم بتركيب مظلات شراعية قماشية انيقة بالوان تتناسب مع الوان دهانات المنازل.​



مظلات مداخل لكسان:
نوفر مظلات مداخل من اللكسان بالوان وتغطيات مختلفة شفافة و قاتمة حسب الطلب.
مظلات مثبتة فى الحائط:
نقوم بتركيب المظلات الثابتة لواجهات المنازل.​





مظلات مداخل فلل وقصور _*مظلات مداخل الفلل الرياض*_​



مواصفات مظلات مداخل الفلل و المنازل:
1-حجب أشعة الشمس الحارقة فى الصيف.
2-إمكانية التزيين بالزهور والنباتات و الإضاءات.
3-عزل الأتربة والغبار عن المنزل او الفلة.
4-سهولة التنظيف والتلميع وعدم التعرض للتأكل.
يتم تركيب مظلات المداخل للفلل ومظلات سيارات بالمداخل فى مؤسسة الأختيار الاول فى وقت قياسي و بأشكال تتناسب مع واجهات المنازل والفلل.​











مظلات خارجية للحدائق





متخصصون فى تركيب مظلات جلسات خارجية للحدائق من أجود نوعيات خامات قماش البي في سي الكوري العازل للحرارة والمضاد للتمزق والإهتراء.
بالإضافة لتوفير نوعيات مظلات الخشب البلاستيكي والحديدي الخشابي لتظليل أماكن الجلوس بالحدائق.
نوفر أشكال مظلات الحدائق بالأشكال الهرمية والدائرية والمخروطية والقوسية فلدينا جميع الأشكال التى ترضي كل الأذواق.​​​*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول0553770074 www.alaktiar.com *
*مظلات وسواتر مؤسسة الاختيار الأول اسم مميز في عالم المظلات والسواتر على مدار سنوات طويلة ، هناجر ، قرميد ، خيام ، بيوت شعر ، مظلات الرياض, تركيب مظلات وسواتر* لمتابعة جديد اعمال مؤسسة مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول اضغط هنا
*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول *
www.alaktiar.com
مظلات وسواتر جدة , مظلات سيارات الطائف , مظلات مكة , مظلات سيارات الرياض , سواتر الخرج , مظلات الدمام , مظلات المدينة , سواتر جدة
مظلات ينبع , مظلات الرياض , سواتر الطائف , سواتر مكة , سواتر ومظلات الرياض , مظلات وسواتر الرياض , مظلات الاحساء , سواتر الدمام
مظلات  الخميس , سواتر ابها , مظلات جازان , مظلات نجران , مظلات المناطق الوسطى , الدلم , السليل , المزاحمية , القصيم , بريدة , الخرج , الرياض , التخصصي
مظلات وسواتر فلل , مظلات فلل , مظلات سيارات , مظلات حدائق , مظلات مسابح , مظلات متحركة , مظلات احواش , مظلات مداخل , مظلات قصور , مظلات الرياض , حي العليا، حي السليمانية، حي الملك عبد العزيز، حي الملك عبد الله، حي الورود، حي صلاح الدين، حي الواحة، حي الملك فهد، حي المرسلات، حي النزهة، حي المغرزات، حي المروج، حي المصيف، حي التعاون، حي الإزدهار , حي الربيع، حي الندى، حي الصحافة، حي النرجس، حي العارض، حي النفل، حي العقيق، حي الوادي، حي الغدير، حي الياسمين، حي الفلاح، حي بنبان، حي القيروان، حي حطين، حي الملقا , حي المعذر، حي المحمدية، حي الرحمانية، حي الرائد، حي النخيل الغربي، حي النخيل، حي أم الحمام الشرقي، حي أم الحمام , حي الدوبية، حي القرى، حي الصناعية، حي الوسيطاء، حي معكال، حي الفيصلية، حي منفوحة، حي المنصورة، حي اليمامة، حي سلام، حي جبرة، حي عتيقة، حي غبيراء، حي البطيحا، حي الخالدية، حي الديرة، حي الصالحية، حي العود، حي المرقب، حي منفوحة الجديدة , حي الدار البيضاء، حي طيبة، حي المنصورية , حي الرفيعة، حي الهدا، حي الشرقية، حي الناصرية، حي صياح، حي الوشام، حي النموذجية، حي المعذر، حي المؤتمرات، ، حي أم سليم، حي الشميسي، حي الجرادية، حي الفاخرية، حي عليشة , حي الحائر، حي الغنامية , النسيم  الشرقي، النسيم الغربي، الريان، الروابي، المنار، السلام، النظيم، الندوة , خشم العان، حي الدفاع، حي المناخ، حي السلي، حي النور، حي الإسكان، حي الصناعية الجديدة، حي الجزيرة، حي السعادة، حي الفيحاء، حي هيت، حي البريه، حي المشاعل , حي جرير، حي الربوة، حي الزهراء، حي الصفا، حي الضباط، حي الملز، حي الوزارات، حي الفاروق، حي العمل، حي ثليم، حي المربع، حي الفوطة , حي الروضة، حي الرمال، حي المونسية، حي قرطبة، حي الجنادرية، حي القادسية، حي اليرموك، حي غرناطة، حي أشبيلية، حي الحمراء، حي المعيزلية، حي الخليج، حي الملك فيصل، حي القدس، حي النهضة، حي الأندلس , حي المهدية، حي عرقة، حي ظهرة لبن، حي الخزامى، حي السفارات ,هجرة وادي لبن، حي العريجاء، حي الدريهمية، حي العريجاء الوسطى، حي شبرا، حي السويدي الغربي، حي ظهرة البديعة، حي سلطانة، حي الزهرة، حي السويدي , حي أحد، حي عكاظ، حي الشفاء، حي المروة، حي بدر، حي المصانع، حي المنصورية، حي عريض , جرة وادي لبن، حي ظهرة نمار حي ديراب، حي نمار، حي الحزم, , مظلات وسواتر الرياض , مظلات سيارات الرياض , هناجر , مظلات شينكو , مظلات فلل , مظلات التخصصي , مظلات بافضل الاسعار , نتواجد في انحاء المملكة , مظلات وسواتر الرياض , سواتر الرياض , مظلات الرياض , سواتر ومظلات الرياض , هناجر الرياض , بيوت شعر , الرياض للمظلات والسواتر*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول | مظلات وسواترالرياض*
*الإختيار الأول- شركة مظلات,سواتر ومظلات,مظلات سيارات ...*
www.alakhttiar.com
مظلات وسواتر الرياض , مظلات الرياض , سواتر الرياض ,مظلات,سواتر,سواتر ومظلات الرياض, مظلات - مظلات, مظلات - مظلات المظلات -سواتر السواتر, مظلات - مظلات المظلات سواتر - مظلات سيارات الاختيارالاول-معرضناالرياض-شارع التخصصي, مظلات - سيارات - مظلات سيارات - انواع السواتر, سواتر - سواتر, سواتر مظلات هناجر قرميد, سواتر مظلات قراميد هناجربالصورشاهدو معارض مظلات سيارات وسواتر الاختيارالاول, سواتر مضلات هناجر, هناجر - سيارات - مظلات سيارات - انواع السواتر, هناجر مشاريع الاختيارالاول, هناجر ومظلات الاختيارمظلات الخيام-مظلات مدارس0500559613مظلات قماش  الماني(alakhttiar1), مظلات وسواتر - سواتر ومظلات - مظلات - سواتر - هناهر - بيوت شعر - قرميد, مظلات وسواتر الاختيار(الظل الحديث(-فرع التخصصي ت/0114996351 ج/0500559613, مظلات,سواتر,هناجر,مظلات وسواتر,الرياض,جدة,الدمام,تبوك, المدينة,عسير,التخصصي ,..
_شركة_ الإختيار الأول-_شركة مظلات_,سواتر ومظلات,_مظلات_,السواتر والمظلات,_مظلات_ وسواتر ,الهناجر,قريمد,_مظلات_ سيارات, _مظلات_ مدارس...
*الاختيارالاول التظليل الحديث لتركيب مظلات السيارات واعمال السواتر بالرياض - جدة - الدمام - خميس مشيط - ابها - المدينة المنورة جوال/0500559613 تليفاكس/0114996351 ج/0535553929*
*مظلات وسواتر التخصصي الرياض | مظلات وسواتر*
sawater-sa.com
_مظلات_ وسواتر الرياض
*معارضنا المعتمدة* 
*الرئيسي: الرياض - شارع *التخصصي
*المعارض بالمدن الاخرى*
*جدة - الدمام - الاحساء - خميس مشيط*
*لدينا مندوبينا في المناطق التالية:.*
*# المناطق الوسطى: الخرج - القصيم - حائل **# المناطق الغربية : جدة - مكة المكرمة - المدينة المنورة - الطائف - ينب# المناطق الشرقية: الدمام - الخبر - الأحساء - القطيف - - الخفجي - الجبيل - حفر الباطن**# المناطق الشمالية: تبوك - الجوف - عرعر .**# المناطق الجنوبية: عسير - الباحة - نجران - جازان **#مناطق اخرى: ننفذ الاعمال في جميع المدن الاخرى شرط ان تتجاوز المساحه 100 متر مربع**وعدة مدن اخرى بالمملكة*
*ننفذ مشآريع المظلات والسواتر والهناجروالمستودعات*
*بجميع منآطق السعوديه*​  للإتصالات والإستفسارات
ج/0500559613 ج/0535553929 ج/0548682241 ت/0114996351
* شهادة تسجيل معتمدة من وزارة التجارة والاستثمار
سجل تجاري رقم 1010896134
المركز الرئيسي / شارع التخصصي
الاسم التجاري للفرع/مؤسسة مظلات الاختيار الاول للمقاولات - سواترالرياض-مظلات وسواترالتخصصي
للأستفسار تواصل معنا على الارقام التالية
تليفاكس \ 0114996351 
ج \ 0500559613
ج \ 0535553929
ج \ 0548682241*​[/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]​


----------



## معرض التخصصي (17 أغسطس 2021)

*رد: شركة تركيب مظلات بالخرج 0553770074 توريد مشاريع مظلات بالخرج - مظلات مدارس وجامعات وكليات وساحات*

*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول الرياض افضل اسعار خصم 30%مظلات الاختيار الاول - مظلات الرياض افضل اعمال شركة مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول للمظلات تركيب مظلات للمنازل والمسابح - مظلات pvc - مظلات حدائق - مظلات لكسان*
*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول - الاختيار الاول المظلات و السواتر*
alakhttiar1.com
_مظلات_ ممرات _مظلات_ مداخل فنادق برجولات خشبية للممرات 0500559613 _مظلات_ ممرات .... _مظلات_ و _سواتر_ الاختيار الاول نقدم افضل _المظلات_ و _السواتر_ و الهناجر كما نوفر القرميد
 *مظلات وسواتر الرياض – معرض التخصصي
mthlat-sa.com/
مظلات وسواتر الرياض – سواتر الرياض – مظلات الرياض- تركيب سواتر بالرياض – هناجر الرياض – تركيب مظلات الرياض – مظلات بالرياض – سواتر ومظلات الرياض*
*سواتر و مظلات الرياض
سواتر و مظلات الرياض معرض مظلات وسواترالتخصصي
www.sawatr.com/
سواتر و مظلات لتغطية المسابح و الفلل و الحواجز الارضية و الاخشاب البلاستيكية 0535553929 مظلات وسواتر الرياض خصوم 35 % مظلات سيارات , مظلات , اسعار مذهلة *سواتر و مظلات لتغطية المسابح و الفلل و الحواجز الارضية و الاخشاب البلاستيكية 0535553929 _مظلات وسواتر_ الرياض خصوم 35 % مظلات سيارات , مظلات , اسعار مذهلة ,
مظلات - مظلات الرياض - مظلات التخصصي - _مظلات وسواتر_ الرياض - سواتر جدة - سواتر الرياض - تركيب مظلات الرياض - مظلات سيارات - شركة سواتر - شركة مظلات - هناجر
 *مظلات وسواتر - مظلات وسواتر التخصصي*
*مظلات وسواتر الاختيارالاول التخصصي*
سواتر ومظلات الرياض مظلات الرياض sawatr.com , _مظلات وسواتر_ الاختيار الاول | _مظلات وسواتر_
شاهد المزيد
*خدمات مظلات وسواتر التخصصي* 
شركة مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول الظل الحديث التخصصي
*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول | مظلات وسواتر 0500559613*
alakhttiar1.com
*[FONT=&quot]الاختيارالدمام // مظلات الاختيارالخميس // مظلات الاختيارابها // مظلات الاختيار جيزان للتواصل جوال : [FONT=&quot]0500559613** [FONT=&quot]- 0114996351* 
مشاريع _مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول_ 0500559613. مشاريع مظلات الاختيار الاول بأفضل الأسعار تشييد مظلات الشد الإنشائي مظلات مميزة السعر
*مظلات وسواتر التخصصي الرياض | *
*sawater-sa.com*
_تخصصنا : تصنيع وتصميم وتشييد مظلات سيارات - مظلات مواقف حكوميه وخاصه - مظلات سيارات فلل 
مظلات سيارات قصور وجميع الاستخدامات من المظلات للسيارات والمركبات بمختلف احجامها بجوده عاليه 
وتوريد وتركيب كافة الاعمال المعدنيه من المظلات الحديدة في استخدمات متعدده
منها مظلات المستشفيات ومواقف الموظفين للوزارات والشركات والمدارس والجامعات بمواصفات عالية واسعار مثالية.
جميع انواع الاعمال بالصناعات المقاومه للحرارة وعوامل الجو الطبيعيه_
_مظلات_ وسواتر الرياض,مظلات وسواترالتخصصي
*سواتر و مظلات الرياض,*
*مظلات , سواتر , مظلات و سواتر الرياض , مظلات الرياض , سواتر الرياض,مظلات وسواتر الاختيارالاول,سواترالتخصصي,مظلات وسواتر*
مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول- الرياض-التخصصي-حي النخيل ت/0114996351 ج/ 0500559613
*مظلات سيارات وسواتر بالرياض* pvc و* سواتر* الرياض *مظلات سيارات*
*مظلات وسواتر - مظلات وسواتر التخصصي*
sawater-sa.com
تقدم _مظلات وسواتر_ افضل الاعمال _للمظلات والسواتر_ . _مظلات وسواتر_ الرياض 0500559613 , مظلات سيارات , خصومات مذهلة , اشكال جديدة , مظلات الرياض , مظلات فلل , سواتر
نهتم فى مؤسسة مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول بتوفير مظلات باحجام تتسع لاي عدد من المظلات تناسب المواقف للتظليل الكامل وحماية زجاج ومقاعد السيارات بالاضافة لتركيب مظلات سيارات الفلل والقصور ولاصحاب المنازل ومواقف الشركات وتظليل سيارات الطلبة والاساتذة بالجامعات والاطباء بالمستشفيات ومواقف المولات التجارية
ج/0500559613 ج/0535553929
تركيب مظلات تغطية الخزانات والتكييفات باسطح المنازل-تركيب مظلات العاب الاطفال بالحضانات وروض الاطفال.
توفر المظلة الحماية الكاملة للسيارة فلا تحتاج لكثرة الغسيل والتنظيف للتخلص من الغبار بالاضافة الى انها توفر الخصوصية عند تركيبها داخل الفلل والقصور والاماكن العامة.
تتفاوت اسعار مظلات السيارات حسب حجم السيارة او السيارات المطلوب تظليلها.
فوائد تظليل السيارات:
1-حماية الزجاج من اشعة الشمس فلا يصاب الزجاج بالسرطان بالاضافة الى حماية الديكورات الداخلية للسيارة و المقاعد خصوصا اذا كانت من الجلد من التعرض لاشعة الشمس المباشرة.
2-تجنب الاضرار الخطيرة التى قد تنجم نتيجة ارتفاع درجة حرارة الموتور بفعل حرارة الشمس مما يساعد على طول العمر الافتراضي للموتور .
3-تظليل السيارة بشكل جيد خاصة فى فصل الصيف يجعل التكييف يعمل بشكل اكثر كفاءة.
4-تجنب تغير لون سيارتك الذى يذهب ويتعرض للبهتان نتيجة وقوف السيارة مدة طويلة فى الشمس بدون تظليل.
*شركة سواتر ومظلات الاختيار الاول لتركيب مشاريع مظلات - السواتر - الهناجر - القرميد - البيوت الشعر - المستودعات- *
*ج/0500559613 ج/0535553929 ج/0548682241 ت/0114996351*
*تقدم ارقي واجمل انواع المظلات والسواتروالهناجر وانشاء المستودعات العامة كما نقوم بتوريد وتصميم وتنفيذ جميع انواع المظلات والسواترللمشاريع العامة الحكومية والخاصة بالشركات والفلل والقصور ومن اولويتنا :-*
*مظلات السيارات - مظلات المسابح -مظلات المدارس - مظلات  الساحات - هناجر حديد - سواتر شرائح- سواتر مجدول - سواتر اقمشه - سواتر جدارية - شبوك زراعيه - وتشييد جميع انواع المظلات والسواتر الخشبيه (فيمكو) بجوده عاليه*
*وتوريد وتركيب كافة الاعمال المعدنيه والمظلات وتغطيتها بالقماش pvc او بالصاج المعرج مع العازل ساندوتش بانل وكافة انواع الهناجر ويتم وصل القماش بماكينة خاصة لاجراء اللحام الحراري ( الكبس الحراري ) للقماش pvc المقاومه للحرارة وعوامل الجو الطبيعيه ..*
*مظلات سيارات متطورة وذات مواصفات عالية.*
*مظلات سيارات معلقة بدون أعمدة من الأمام لسهولة التوقف والحركة.*
*مظلات سيارات ذات أشكال جديدة ورائعة, منها الهرمي ومنها المقوسة وغيرها.*
*مظلات للسيارات بكافة أشكالها وأحجامها.*
*مظلات سيارات من قماش البولي إثلين Polyethylene shade net covers*
*مظلات سيارات من قماش بي في سي PVC, PVDF covers*
*مظلات وسواتر شركة الاختيار الاول التخصصي*
*مظلات وسواتر شركة الاختيار الاول نقدم أفضل أنواع المظلات من خلال خبراء ومتخصصون في تركيب المظلاتوالسواتر والهناجر بمستوى جودة عالي للشركات والمصانع والبنوك ومواقف السيارات والمستشفيات باستخدام أفضل وأحدث التقنيات وأفضل الخامات نحن متخصصون في مجال الإنشاء والدراسات الهندسية*
*سواتر ومظلات شركة الاختيار الاول السعودية توفر أفضل المواصفات في المظلات من أجل تقديم خدمة أفضل تحوز على رضاكم:*
*- مظلات عازلة للحرارة من أفضل المواد العازلة للحرارة لحماية السيارات من الحرارة المرتفعة للشمس*
*- شكل جذاب ومميز يتناسب مع طبيعة المكان*
*- الهيكل الحديدي مطلي بمواد عازلة لحمايته من الصدأ والتأكل*
*- عمل المظلات بطرق فنية لاستيعاب أكبر عدد من السيارات*
*نقدم في مظلات وسواتر شركة الاختيار الاول أفضل أنواع المظلات والسواتر المصنعة من أجود الخامات للتناسب مع جو المملكة ودرجات الحرارة الشديدة والمحافظة على السيارات خلال فترة تواجدها* 
*نتشرف بوجود افضل كادر فني ومهندسون ومشرفوت متخصصون فى تركيبات وتنفيذ مشاريع المظلات والسواتر وجميع اعمال الحدادة.
يتوفر لدينا مجال تنفيذ وتركيب:
سواتر حديد-افضل انواع المظلات للسيارات-مظلات مدارس-مظلات مداخل البيت-مظلات الشد الانشائي-مظلات مساجد-سواتر خشبية-سواتر شينكو-مظلات شينكو-قرميد معدني-مظلات قماش-مظلات متحركة-مظلات بلاستيك-مظلات هرمية.*
*مظلات سيارات من الاختيارالاول 0114996351 اسعار مخفضه 80 ريال للمتر ضمان 10 سنوات سواترالاختيارالاول-*
مظلات مداخل الفلل-تركيب مظلات خارجية للحدائق-مظلات مداخل فلل خارجية وفنادق-تركيب المظلات للمداخل-أجدد اشكال مظلات منازل
مظلات مداخل الفلل والمنازل و الفنادق والشركات متوفرة لدي مؤسسة الأختيار الاول بأشكال جمالية مميزة.نوفر فى مؤسسة مظلات الرياض-نقوم بتركيب مظلات مداخل فلل وبيوت و منشأت تجارية وسكنية .تمنح مظلات المداخل شكل جمالي للمكان كما انها تساعد على ملء فراغات المداخل.
ج/0500559613 
ج/0535553929​


​ نعتمد أحدث أشكال مظلات خشبية للمداخل حيث يعتبر الخشب بنوعيه الطبيعي والمعالج من العناصر الرئيسية فى تصنيع مظلات المداخل فالخشب يجعل المنزل يظهر فى حجم أكبر.
لا ينبغي عليك عزيزى العميل اهمال المدخل الرئيسي لمنزلك او فلتك فهو واجهتك امام الضيوف وهو جزء رئيسى من تصميم المنزل لذا احرص على تجميله بمظلة راقية جميلة تزينه وتمنع دخول الشمس عن المنزل فى نفس الوقت.
مظلات الممرات الخشبية فى حدائق المنازل:
نقوم بتركيب المظلات الخشبية بحيث تشكل ممر جميل للحدائق المنزلية.
مظلات بلاستيك للمداخل:
نقوم بتركيب مظلات بلاستيك لمداخل المنازل والفلل تسمح بمرور الضوء النهاري للمنزل.
مظلات اشرعة بي في سي:
نقوم بتركيب مظلات شراعية قماشية انيقة بالوان تتناسب مع الوان دهانات المنازل.
مظلات مداخل لكسان:
نوفر مظلات مداخل من اللكسان بالوان وتغطيات مختلفة شفافة و قاتمة حسب الطلب.
مظلات مثبتة فى الحائط:
نقوم بتركيب المظلات الثابتة لواجهات المنازل.
مواصفات مظلات مداخل الفلل و المنازل:
1-حجب أشعة الشمس الحارقة فى الصيف.
2-إمكانية التزيين بالزهور والنباتات و الإضاءات.
3-عزل الأتربة والغبار عن المنزل او الفلة.
4-سهولة التنظيف والتلميع وعدم التعرض للتأكل.
مظلات مداخل الفلل
يتم تركيب مظلات المداخل للفلل ومظلات سيارات بالمداخل فى مؤسسة الأختيار الاول فى وقت قياسي و بأشكال تتناسب مع واجهات المنازل والفلل.
مظلات خارجية للحدائق
متخصصون فى تركيب مظلات جلسات خارجية للحدائق من أجود نوعيات خامات قماش البي في سي الكوري العازل للحرارة والمضاد للتمزق والإهتراء.
بالإضافة لتوفير نوعيات مظلات الخشب البلاستيكي والحديدي الخشابي لتظليل أماكن الجلوس بالحدائق.
نوفر أشكال مظلات الحدائق بالأشكال الهرمية والدائرية والمخروطية والقوسية فلدينا جميع الأشكال التى ترضي كل الأذواق.
مظلات مداخل الفلل















نعتمد أحدث أشكال مظلات خشبية للمداخل حيث يعتبر الخشب بنوعيه الطبيعي والمعالج من العناصر الرئيسية فى تصنيع مظلات المداخل فالخشب يجعل المنزل يظهر فى حجم أكبر.​



لا ينبغي عليك عزيزى العميل اهمال المدخل الرئيسي لمنزلك او فلتك فهو واجهتك امام الضيوف 
وهو جزء رئيسى من تصميم المنزل لذا احرص على تجميله بمظلة راقية جميلة تزينه وتمنع دخول الشمس عن المنزل فى نفس الوقت.​



مظلات الممرات الخشبية فى حدائق المنازل:
نقوم بتركيب المظلات الخشبية بحيث تشكل ممر جميل للحدائق المنزلية.​



مظلات بلاستيك للمداخل:
نقوم بتركيب مظلات بلاستيك لمداخل المنازل والفلل تسمح بمرور الضوء النهاري للمنزل.





مظلات اشرعة بي في سي:
نقوم بتركيب مظلات شراعية قماشية انيقة بالوان تتناسب مع الوان دهانات المنازل.​



مظلات مداخل لكسان:
نوفر مظلات مداخل من اللكسان بالوان وتغطيات مختلفة شفافة و قاتمة حسب الطلب.
مظلات مثبتة فى الحائط:
نقوم بتركيب المظلات الثابتة لواجهات المنازل.​





مظلات مداخل فلل وقصور _*مظلات مداخل الفلل الرياض*_​



مواصفات مظلات مداخل الفلل و المنازل:
1-حجب أشعة الشمس الحارقة فى الصيف.
2-إمكانية التزيين بالزهور والنباتات و الإضاءات.
3-عزل الأتربة والغبار عن المنزل او الفلة.
4-سهولة التنظيف والتلميع وعدم التعرض للتأكل.
يتم تركيب مظلات المداخل للفلل ومظلات سيارات بالمداخل فى مؤسسة الأختيار الاول فى وقت قياسي و بأشكال تتناسب مع واجهات المنازل والفلل.​











مظلات خارجية للحدائق





متخصصون فى تركيب مظلات جلسات خارجية للحدائق من أجود نوعيات خامات قماش البي في سي الكوري العازل للحرارة والمضاد للتمزق والإهتراء.
بالإضافة لتوفير نوعيات مظلات الخشب البلاستيكي والحديدي الخشابي لتظليل أماكن الجلوس بالحدائق.
نوفر أشكال مظلات الحدائق بالأشكال الهرمية والدائرية والمخروطية والقوسية فلدينا جميع الأشكال التى ترضي كل الأذواق.​​​*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول0553770074 www.alaktiar.com *
*مظلات وسواتر مؤسسة الاختيار الأول اسم مميز في عالم المظلات والسواتر على مدار سنوات طويلة ، هناجر ، قرميد ، خيام ، بيوت شعر ، مظلات الرياض, تركيب مظلات وسواتر* لمتابعة جديد اعمال مؤسسة مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول اضغط هنا
*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول *
www.alaktiar.com
مظلات وسواتر جدة , مظلات سيارات الطائف , مظلات مكة , مظلات سيارات الرياض , سواتر الخرج , مظلات الدمام , مظلات المدينة , سواتر جدة
مظلات ينبع , مظلات الرياض , سواتر الطائف , سواتر مكة , سواتر ومظلات الرياض , مظلات وسواتر الرياض , مظلات الاحساء , سواتر الدمام
مظلات الخميس , سواتر ابها , مظلات جازان , مظلات نجران , مظلات المناطق الوسطى , الدلم , السليل , المزاحمية , القصيم , بريدة , الخرج , الرياض , التخصصي
مظلات وسواتر فلل , مظلات فلل , مظلات سيارات , مظلات حدائق , مظلات مسابح , مظلات متحركة , مظلات احواش , مظلات مداخل , مظلات قصور , مظلات الرياض , حي العليا، حي السليمانية، حي الملك عبد العزيز، حي الملك عبد الله، حي الورود، حي صلاح الدين، حي الواحة، حي الملك فهد، حي المرسلات، حي النزهة، حي  المغرزات، حي المروج، حي المصيف، حي التعاون، حي الإزدهار , حي الربيع، حي الندى، حي الصحافة، حي النرجس، حي العارض، حي النفل، حي العقيق، حي الوادي، حي الغدير، حي الياسمين، حي الفلاح، حي بنبان، حي القيروان، حي حطين، حي الملقا , حي المعذر، حي المحمدية، حي الرحمانية، حي الرائد، حي النخيل الغربي، حي النخيل، حي أم الحمام الشرقي، حي أم الحمام , حي الدوبية، حي القرى، حي الصناعية، حي الوسيطاء، حي معكال، حي الفيصلية، حي منفوحة، حي المنصورة، حي اليمامة، حي سلام، حي جبرة، حي عتيقة، حي غبيراء، حي البطيحا، حي الخالدية، حي الديرة، حي الصالحية، حي العود، حي المرقب، حي منفوحة الجديدة , حي الدار البيضاء، حي طيبة، حي المنصورية , حي الرفيعة، حي الهدا، حي الشرقية، حي الناصرية، حي صياح، حي الوشام، حي النموذجية، حي المعذر، حي المؤتمرات، ، حي أم سليم، حي الشميسي، حي الجرادية، حي الفاخرية، حي عليشة , حي الحائر، حي الغنامية , النسيم الشرقي، النسيم الغربي، الريان، الروابي، المنار، السلام، النظيم، الندوة , خشم العان، حي الدفاع، حي المناخ، حي السلي، حي النور، حي الإسكان، حي الصناعية الجديدة، حي الجزيرة، حي السعادة، حي الفيحاء، حي هيت، حي البريه، حي المشاعل , حي جرير، حي الربوة، حي الزهراء، حي الصفا، حي الضباط، حي الملز، حي الوزارات، حي الفاروق، حي العمل، حي ثليم، حي المربع، حي الفوطة , حي الروضة، حي الرمال، حي المونسية، حي قرطبة، حي الجنادرية، حي القادسية، حي اليرموك، حي غرناطة، حي أشبيلية، حي الحمراء، حي المعيزلية، حي الخليج، حي الملك فيصل،  حي القدس، حي النهضة، حي الأندلس , حي المهدية، حي عرقة، حي ظهرة لبن، حي الخزامى، حي السفارات ,هجرة وادي لبن، حي العريجاء، حي الدريهمية، حي العريجاء الوسطى، حي شبرا، حي السويدي الغربي، حي ظهرة البديعة، حي سلطانة، حي الزهرة، حي السويدي , حي أحد، حي عكاظ، حي الشفاء، حي المروة، حي بدر، حي المصانع، حي المنصورية، حي عريض , جرة وادي لبن، حي ظهرة نمار حي ديراب، حي نمار، حي الحزم, , مظلات وسواتر الرياض , مظلات سيارات الرياض , هناجر , مظلات شينكو , مظلات فلل , مظلات التخصصي , مظلات بافضل الاسعار , نتواجد في انحاء المملكة , مظلات وسواتر الرياض , سواتر الرياض , مظلات الرياض , سواتر ومظلات الرياض , هناجر الرياض , بيوت شعر , الرياض للمظلات والسواتر*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول | مظلات وسواترالرياض*
*الإختيار الأول- شركة مظلات,سواتر ومظلات,مظلات سيارات ...*
www.alakhttiar.com
مظلات وسواتر الرياض , مظلات الرياض , سواتر الرياض ,مظلات,سواتر,سواتر ومظلات الرياض, مظلات - مظلات, مظلات - مظلات المظلات -سواتر السواتر, مظلات - مظلات المظلات سواتر - مظلات سيارات الاختيارالاول-معرضناالرياض-شارع التخصصي, مظلات - سيارات - مظلات سيارات - انواع السواتر, سواتر - سواتر, سواتر مظلات هناجر قرميد, سواتر مظلات قراميد هناجربالصورشاهدو معارض مظلات سيارات وسواتر الاختيارالاول, سواتر مضلات هناجر, هناجر - سيارات - مظلات سيارات - انواع السواتر, هناجر مشاريع الاختيارالاول, هناجر ومظلات الاختيارمظلات الخيام-مظلات مدارس0500559613مظلات قماش الماني(alakhttiar1), مظلات وسواتر - سواتر ومظلات - مظلات - سواتر - هناهر - بيوت شعر - قرميد, مظلات وسواتر الاختيار(الظل الحديث(-فرع التخصصي ت/0114996351 ج/0500559613, مظلات,سواتر,هناجر,مظلات وسواتر,الرياض,جدة,الدمام,تبوك,  المدينة,عسير,التخصصي ,..
_شركة_ الإختيار الأول-_شركة مظلات_,سواتر ومظلات,_مظلات_,السواتر والمظلات,_مظلات_ وسواتر ,الهناجر,قريمد,_مظلات_ سيارات, _مظلات_ مدارس...
*الاختيارالاول التظليل الحديث لتركيب مظلات السيارات واعمال السواتر بالرياض - جدة - الدمام - خميس مشيط - ابها - المدينة المنورة جوال/0500559613 تليفاكس/0114996351 ج/0535553929*
*مظلات وسواتر التخصصي الرياض | مظلات وسواتر*
sawater-sa.com
_مظلات_ وسواتر الرياض
*معارضنا المعتمدة* 
*الرئيسي: الرياض - شارع *التخصصي
*المعارض بالمدن الاخرى*
*جدة - الدمام - الاحساء - خميس مشيط*
*لدينا مندوبينا في المناطق التالية:.*
*# المناطق الوسطى: الخرج - القصيم - حائل **# المناطق الغربية : جدة - مكة المكرمة - المدينة المنورة - الطائف - ينب# المناطق الشرقية: الدمام - الخبر - الأحساء - القطيف - - الخفجي - الجبيل - حفر الباطن**# المناطق الشمالية: تبوك - الجوف - عرعر .**# المناطق الجنوبية: عسير - الباحة - نجران - جازان **#مناطق اخرى: ننفذ الاعمال في جميع المدن الاخرى شرط ان تتجاوز المساحه 100 متر مربع**وعدة مدن اخرى بالمملكة*
*ننفذ مشآريع المظلات والسواتر والهناجروالمستودعات*
*بجميع منآطق السعوديه*​  للإتصالات والإستفسارات
ج/0500559613 ج/0535553929 ج/0548682241 ت/0114996351
* شهادة تسجيل معتمدة من وزارة التجارة والاستثمار
سجل تجاري رقم 1010896134
المركز الرئيسي / شارع التخصصي
الاسم التجاري للفرع/مؤسسة مظلات الاختيار الاول للمقاولات - سواترالرياض-مظلات وسواترالتخصصي
للأستفسار تواصل معنا على الارقام التالية
تليفاكس \ 0114996351 
ج \ 0500559613
ج \ 0535553929
ج \ 0548682241*​[/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]​


----------



## معرض التخصصي (19 أغسطس 2021)

*رد: شركة تركيب مظلات بالخرج 0553770074 توريد مشاريع مظلات بالخرج - مظلات مدارس وجامعات وكليات وساحات*

*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول الرياض افضل اسعار خصم 30%مظلات الاختيار الاول - مظلات الرياض افضل اعمال شركة مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول للمظلات تركيب مظلات للمنازل والمسابح - مظلات pvc - مظلات حدائق - مظلات لكسان*
*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول - الاختيار الاول المظلات و السواتر*
alakhttiar1.com
_مظلات_ ممرات _مظلات_ مداخل فنادق برجولات خشبية للممرات 0500559613 _مظلات_ ممرات .... _مظلات_ و _سواتر_ الاختيار الاول نقدم افضل _المظلات_ و _السواتر_ و الهناجر كما نوفر القرميد
 *مظلات وسواتر الرياض – معرض التخصصي
mthlat-sa.com/
مظلات وسواتر الرياض – سواتر الرياض – مظلات الرياض- تركيب سواتر بالرياض – هناجر الرياض – تركيب مظلات الرياض – مظلات بالرياض – سواتر ومظلات الرياض*
*سواتر و مظلات الرياض
سواتر و مظلات الرياض معرض مظلات وسواترالتخصصي
www.sawatr.com/
سواتر و مظلات لتغطية المسابح و الفلل و الحواجز الارضية و الاخشاب البلاستيكية 0535553929 مظلات وسواتر الرياض خصوم 35 % مظلات سيارات , مظلات , اسعار مذهلة *سواتر و مظلات لتغطية المسابح و الفلل و الحواجز الارضية و الاخشاب البلاستيكية 0535553929 _مظلات وسواتر_ الرياض خصوم 35 % مظلات سيارات , مظلات , اسعار مذهلة ,
مظلات - مظلات الرياض - مظلات التخصصي - _مظلات وسواتر_ الرياض - سواتر جدة - سواتر الرياض - تركيب مظلات الرياض - مظلات سيارات - شركة سواتر - شركة مظلات - هناجر
 *مظلات وسواتر - مظلات وسواتر التخصصي*
*مظلات وسواتر الاختيارالاول التخصصي*
سواتر ومظلات الرياض مظلات الرياض sawatr.com , _مظلات وسواتر_ الاختيار الاول | _مظلات وسواتر_
شاهد المزيد
*خدمات مظلات وسواتر التخصصي* 
شركة مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول الظل الحديث التخصصي
*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول | مظلات وسواتر 0500559613*
alakhttiar1.com
*[FONT=&quot]الاختيارالدمام // مظلات الاختيارالخميس // مظلات الاختيارابها // مظلات الاختيار جيزان للتواصل جوال : [FONT=&quot]0500559613** [FONT=&quot]- 0114996351* 
مشاريع _مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول_ 0500559613. مشاريع مظلات الاختيار الاول بأفضل الأسعار تشييد مظلات الشد الإنشائي مظلات مميزة السعر
*مظلات وسواتر التخصصي الرياض | *
*sawater-sa.com*
_تخصصنا : تصنيع وتصميم وتشييد مظلات سيارات - مظلات مواقف حكوميه وخاصه - مظلات سيارات فلل 
مظلات سيارات قصور وجميع الاستخدامات من المظلات للسيارات والمركبات بمختلف احجامها بجوده عاليه 
وتوريد وتركيب كافة الاعمال المعدنيه من المظلات الحديدة في استخدمات متعدده
منها مظلات المستشفيات ومواقف الموظفين للوزارات والشركات والمدارس والجامعات بمواصفات عالية واسعار مثالية.
جميع انواع الاعمال بالصناعات المقاومه للحرارة وعوامل الجو الطبيعيه_
_مظلات_ وسواتر الرياض,مظلات وسواترالتخصصي
*سواتر و مظلات الرياض,*
*مظلات , سواتر , مظلات و سواتر الرياض , مظلات الرياض , سواتر الرياض,مظلات وسواتر الاختيارالاول,سواترالتخصصي,مظلات وسواتر*
مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول- الرياض-التخصصي-حي النخيل ت/0114996351 ج/ 0500559613
*مظلات سيارات وسواتر بالرياض* pvc و* سواتر* الرياض *مظلات سيارات*
*مظلات وسواتر - مظلات وسواتر التخصصي*
sawater-sa.com
تقدم _مظلات وسواتر_ افضل الاعمال _للمظلات والسواتر_ . _مظلات وسواتر_ الرياض 0500559613 , مظلات سيارات , خصومات مذهلة , اشكال جديدة , مظلات الرياض , مظلات فلل , سواتر
نهتم فى مؤسسة مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول بتوفير مظلات باحجام تتسع لاي عدد من المظلات تناسب المواقف للتظليل الكامل وحماية زجاج ومقاعد السيارات بالاضافة لتركيب مظلات سيارات الفلل والقصور ولاصحاب المنازل ومواقف الشركات وتظليل سيارات الطلبة والاساتذة بالجامعات والاطباء بالمستشفيات ومواقف المولات التجارية
ج/0500559613 ج/0535553929
تركيب مظلات تغطية الخزانات والتكييفات باسطح المنازل-تركيب مظلات العاب الاطفال بالحضانات وروض الاطفال.
توفر المظلة الحماية الكاملة للسيارة فلا تحتاج لكثرة الغسيل والتنظيف للتخلص من الغبار بالاضافة الى انها توفر الخصوصية عند تركيبها داخل الفلل والقصور والاماكن العامة.
تتفاوت اسعار مظلات السيارات حسب حجم السيارة او السيارات المطلوب تظليلها.
فوائد تظليل السيارات:
1-حماية الزجاج من اشعة الشمس فلا يصاب الزجاج بالسرطان بالاضافة الى حماية الديكورات الداخلية للسيارة و المقاعد خصوصا اذا كانت من الجلد من التعرض لاشعة الشمس المباشرة.
2-تجنب الاضرار الخطيرة التى قد تنجم نتيجة ارتفاع درجة حرارة الموتور بفعل حرارة الشمس مما يساعد على طول العمر الافتراضي للموتور .
3-تظليل السيارة بشكل جيد خاصة فى فصل الصيف يجعل التكييف يعمل بشكل اكثر كفاءة.
4-تجنب تغير لون سيارتك الذى يذهب ويتعرض للبهتان نتيجة وقوف السيارة مدة طويلة فى الشمس بدون تظليل.
*شركة سواتر ومظلات الاختيار الاول لتركيب مشاريع مظلات - السواتر - الهناجر - القرميد - البيوت الشعر - المستودعات- *
*ج/0500559613 ج/0535553929 ج/0548682241 ت/0114996351*
*تقدم ارقي واجمل انواع المظلات والسواتروالهناجر وانشاء المستودعات العامة كما نقوم بتوريد وتصميم وتنفيذ جميع انواع المظلات والسواترللمشاريع العامة الحكومية والخاصة بالشركات والفلل والقصور ومن اولويتنا :-*
*مظلات السيارات - مظلات المسابح -مظلات المدارس - مظلات  الساحات - هناجر حديد - سواتر شرائح- سواتر مجدول - سواتر اقمشه - سواتر جدارية - شبوك زراعيه - وتشييد جميع انواع المظلات والسواتر الخشبيه (فيمكو) بجوده عاليه*
*وتوريد وتركيب كافة الاعمال المعدنيه والمظلات وتغطيتها بالقماش pvc او بالصاج المعرج مع العازل ساندوتش بانل وكافة انواع الهناجر ويتم وصل القماش بماكينة خاصة لاجراء اللحام الحراري ( الكبس الحراري ) للقماش pvc المقاومه للحرارة وعوامل الجو الطبيعيه ..*
*مظلات سيارات متطورة وذات مواصفات عالية.*
*مظلات سيارات معلقة بدون أعمدة من الأمام لسهولة التوقف والحركة.*
*مظلات سيارات ذات أشكال جديدة ورائعة, منها الهرمي ومنها المقوسة وغيرها.*
*مظلات للسيارات بكافة أشكالها وأحجامها.*
*مظلات سيارات من قماش البولي إثلين Polyethylene shade net covers*
*مظلات سيارات من قماش بي في سي PVC, PVDF covers*
*مظلات وسواتر شركة الاختيار الاول التخصصي*
*مظلات وسواتر شركة الاختيار الاول نقدم أفضل أنواع المظلات من خلال خبراء ومتخصصون في تركيب المظلاتوالسواتر والهناجر بمستوى جودة عالي للشركات والمصانع والبنوك ومواقف السيارات والمستشفيات باستخدام أفضل وأحدث التقنيات وأفضل الخامات نحن متخصصون في مجال الإنشاء والدراسات الهندسية*
*سواتر ومظلات شركة الاختيار الاول السعودية توفر أفضل المواصفات في المظلات من أجل تقديم خدمة أفضل تحوز على رضاكم:*
*- مظلات عازلة للحرارة من أفضل المواد العازلة للحرارة لحماية السيارات من الحرارة المرتفعة للشمس*
*- شكل جذاب ومميز يتناسب مع طبيعة المكان*
*- الهيكل الحديدي مطلي بمواد عازلة لحمايته من الصدأ والتأكل*
*- عمل المظلات بطرق فنية لاستيعاب أكبر عدد من السيارات*
*نقدم في مظلات وسواتر شركة الاختيار الاول أفضل أنواع المظلات والسواتر المصنعة من أجود الخامات للتناسب مع جو المملكة ودرجات الحرارة الشديدة والمحافظة على السيارات خلال فترة تواجدها* 
*نتشرف بوجود افضل كادر فني ومهندسون ومشرفوت متخصصون فى تركيبات وتنفيذ مشاريع المظلات والسواتر وجميع اعمال الحدادة.
يتوفر لدينا مجال تنفيذ وتركيب:
سواتر حديد-افضل انواع المظلات للسيارات-مظلات مدارس-مظلات مداخل البيت-مظلات الشد الانشائي-مظلات مساجد-سواتر خشبية-سواتر شينكو-مظلات شينكو-قرميد معدني-مظلات قماش-مظلات متحركة-مظلات بلاستيك-مظلات هرمية.*
*مظلات سيارات من الاختيارالاول 0114996351 اسعار مخفضه 80 ريال للمتر ضمان 10 سنوات سواترالاختيارالاول-*
مظلات مداخل الفلل-تركيب مظلات خارجية للحدائق-مظلات مداخل فلل خارجية وفنادق-تركيب المظلات للمداخل-أجدد اشكال مظلات منازل
مظلات مداخل الفلل والمنازل و الفنادق والشركات متوفرة لدي مؤسسة الأختيار الاول بأشكال جمالية مميزة.نوفر فى مؤسسة مظلات الرياض-نقوم بتركيب مظلات مداخل فلل وبيوت و منشأت تجارية وسكنية .تمنح مظلات المداخل شكل جمالي للمكان كما انها تساعد على ملء فراغات المداخل.
ج/0500559613 
ج/0535553929​


​ نعتمد أحدث أشكال مظلات خشبية للمداخل حيث يعتبر الخشب بنوعيه الطبيعي والمعالج من العناصر الرئيسية فى تصنيع مظلات المداخل فالخشب يجعل المنزل يظهر فى حجم أكبر.
لا ينبغي عليك عزيزى العميل اهمال المدخل الرئيسي لمنزلك او فلتك فهو واجهتك امام الضيوف وهو جزء رئيسى من تصميم المنزل لذا احرص على تجميله بمظلة راقية جميلة تزينه وتمنع دخول الشمس عن المنزل فى نفس الوقت.
مظلات الممرات الخشبية فى حدائق المنازل:
نقوم بتركيب المظلات الخشبية بحيث تشكل ممر جميل للحدائق المنزلية.
مظلات بلاستيك للمداخل:
نقوم بتركيب مظلات بلاستيك لمداخل المنازل والفلل تسمح بمرور الضوء النهاري للمنزل.
مظلات اشرعة بي في سي:
نقوم بتركيب مظلات شراعية قماشية انيقة بالوان تتناسب مع الوان دهانات المنازل.
مظلات مداخل لكسان:
نوفر مظلات مداخل من اللكسان بالوان وتغطيات مختلفة شفافة و قاتمة حسب الطلب.
مظلات مثبتة فى الحائط:
نقوم بتركيب المظلات الثابتة لواجهات المنازل.
مواصفات مظلات مداخل الفلل و المنازل:
1-حجب أشعة الشمس الحارقة فى الصيف.
2-إمكانية التزيين بالزهور والنباتات و الإضاءات.
3-عزل الأتربة والغبار عن المنزل او الفلة.
4-سهولة التنظيف والتلميع وعدم التعرض للتأكل.
مظلات مداخل الفلل
يتم تركيب مظلات المداخل للفلل ومظلات سيارات بالمداخل فى مؤسسة الأختيار الاول فى وقت قياسي و بأشكال تتناسب مع واجهات المنازل والفلل.
مظلات خارجية للحدائق
متخصصون فى تركيب مظلات جلسات خارجية للحدائق من أجود نوعيات خامات قماش البي في سي الكوري العازل للحرارة والمضاد للتمزق والإهتراء.
بالإضافة لتوفير نوعيات مظلات الخشب البلاستيكي والحديدي الخشابي لتظليل أماكن الجلوس بالحدائق.
نوفر أشكال مظلات الحدائق بالأشكال الهرمية والدائرية والمخروطية والقوسية فلدينا جميع الأشكال التى ترضي كل الأذواق.
مظلات مداخل الفلل















نعتمد أحدث أشكال مظلات خشبية للمداخل حيث يعتبر الخشب بنوعيه الطبيعي والمعالج من العناصر الرئيسية فى تصنيع مظلات المداخل فالخشب يجعل المنزل يظهر فى حجم أكبر.​



لا ينبغي عليك عزيزى العميل اهمال المدخل الرئيسي لمنزلك او فلتك فهو واجهتك امام الضيوف 
وهو جزء رئيسى من تصميم المنزل لذا احرص على تجميله بمظلة راقية جميلة تزينه وتمنع دخول الشمس عن المنزل فى نفس الوقت.​



مظلات الممرات الخشبية فى حدائق المنازل:
نقوم بتركيب المظلات الخشبية بحيث تشكل ممر جميل للحدائق المنزلية.​



مظلات بلاستيك للمداخل:
نقوم بتركيب مظلات بلاستيك لمداخل المنازل والفلل تسمح بمرور الضوء النهاري للمنزل.





مظلات اشرعة بي في سي:
نقوم بتركيب مظلات شراعية قماشية انيقة بالوان تتناسب مع الوان دهانات المنازل.​



مظلات مداخل لكسان:
نوفر مظلات مداخل من اللكسان بالوان وتغطيات مختلفة شفافة و قاتمة حسب الطلب.
مظلات مثبتة فى الحائط:
نقوم بتركيب المظلات الثابتة لواجهات المنازل.​





مظلات مداخل فلل وقصور _*مظلات مداخل الفلل الرياض*_​



مواصفات مظلات مداخل الفلل و المنازل:
1-حجب أشعة الشمس الحارقة فى الصيف.
2-إمكانية التزيين بالزهور والنباتات و الإضاءات.
3-عزل الأتربة والغبار عن المنزل او الفلة.
4-سهولة التنظيف والتلميع وعدم التعرض للتأكل.
يتم تركيب مظلات المداخل للفلل ومظلات سيارات بالمداخل فى مؤسسة الأختيار الاول فى وقت قياسي و بأشكال تتناسب مع واجهات المنازل والفلل.​











مظلات خارجية للحدائق





متخصصون فى تركيب مظلات جلسات خارجية للحدائق من أجود نوعيات خامات قماش البي في سي الكوري العازل للحرارة والمضاد للتمزق والإهتراء.
بالإضافة لتوفير نوعيات مظلات الخشب البلاستيكي والحديدي الخشابي لتظليل أماكن الجلوس بالحدائق.
نوفر أشكال مظلات الحدائق بالأشكال الهرمية والدائرية والمخروطية والقوسية فلدينا جميع الأشكال التى ترضي كل الأذواق.​​​*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول0553770074 www.alaktiar.com *
*مظلات وسواتر مؤسسة الاختيار الأول اسم مميز في عالم المظلات والسواتر على مدار سنوات طويلة ، هناجر ، قرميد ، خيام ، بيوت شعر ، مظلات الرياض, تركيب مظلات وسواتر* لمتابعة جديد اعمال مؤسسة مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول اضغط هنا
*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول *
www.alaktiar.com
مظلات وسواتر جدة , مظلات سيارات الطائف , مظلات مكة , مظلات سيارات الرياض , سواتر الخرج , مظلات الدمام , مظلات المدينة , سواتر جدة
مظلات ينبع , مظلات الرياض , سواتر الطائف , سواتر مكة , سواتر ومظلات الرياض , مظلات وسواتر الرياض , مظلات الاحساء , سواتر الدمام
مظلات الخميس , سواتر ابها , مظلات جازان , مظلات نجران , مظلات المناطق الوسطى , الدلم , السليل , المزاحمية , القصيم , بريدة , الخرج , الرياض , التخصصي
مظلات وسواتر فلل , مظلات فلل , مظلات سيارات , مظلات حدائق , مظلات مسابح , مظلات متحركة , مظلات احواش , مظلات مداخل , مظلات قصور , مظلات الرياض , حي العليا، حي السليمانية، حي الملك عبد العزيز، حي الملك عبد الله، حي الورود، حي صلاح الدين، حي الواحة، حي الملك فهد، حي المرسلات، حي النزهة، حي المغرزات، حي المروج، حي المصيف، حي التعاون، حي الإزدهار , حي الربيع، حي الندى، حي الصحافة، حي  النرجس، حي العارض، حي النفل، حي العقيق، حي الوادي، حي الغدير، حي الياسمين، حي الفلاح، حي بنبان، حي القيروان، حي حطين، حي الملقا , حي المعذر، حي المحمدية، حي الرحمانية، حي الرائد، حي النخيل الغربي، حي النخيل، حي أم الحمام الشرقي، حي أم الحمام , حي الدوبية، حي القرى، حي الصناعية، حي الوسيطاء، حي معكال، حي الفيصلية، حي منفوحة، حي المنصورة، حي اليمامة، حي سلام، حي جبرة، حي عتيقة، حي غبيراء، حي البطيحا، حي الخالدية، حي الديرة، حي الصالحية، حي العود، حي المرقب، حي منفوحة الجديدة , حي الدار البيضاء، حي طيبة، حي المنصورية , حي الرفيعة، حي الهدا، حي الشرقية، حي الناصرية، حي صياح، حي الوشام، حي النموذجية، حي المعذر، حي المؤتمرات، ، حي أم سليم، حي الشميسي، حي الجرادية، حي الفاخرية، حي عليشة , حي الحائر، حي الغنامية , النسيم الشرقي، النسيم الغربي، الريان، الروابي، المنار، السلام، النظيم، الندوة , خشم العان، حي الدفاع، حي المناخ، حي السلي، حي النور، حي الإسكان، حي الصناعية الجديدة، حي الجزيرة، حي السعادة، حي الفيحاء، حي هيت، حي البريه، حي المشاعل , حي جرير، حي الربوة، حي الزهراء، حي الصفا، حي الضباط، حي الملز، حي الوزارات، حي الفاروق، حي العمل، حي ثليم، حي المربع، حي الفوطة , حي الروضة، حي الرمال، حي المونسية، حي قرطبة، حي الجنادرية، حي القادسية، حي اليرموك، حي غرناطة، حي أشبيلية، حي الحمراء، حي المعيزلية، حي الخليج، حي الملك فيصل، حي القدس، حي النهضة، حي الأندلس , حي المهدية، حي عرقة، حي ظهرة لبن، حي الخزامى، حي السفارات ,هجرة وادي لبن، حي العريجاء، حي الدريهمية، حي العريجاء الوسطى، حي شبرا، حي السويدي الغربي، حي ظهرة البديعة، حي سلطانة، حي الزهرة، حي السويدي , حي أحد، حي عكاظ، حي الشفاء، حي المروة، حي بدر، حي المصانع، حي المنصورية، حي عريض , جرة وادي لبن، حي ظهرة نمار حي ديراب، حي نمار، حي الحزم, , مظلات وسواتر الرياض , مظلات سيارات الرياض , هناجر , مظلات شينكو , مظلات فلل , مظلات التخصصي , مظلات بافضل الاسعار , نتواجد في انحاء المملكة , مظلات وسواتر الرياض , سواتر الرياض , مظلات الرياض , سواتر ومظلات الرياض , هناجر الرياض , بيوت شعر , الرياض للمظلات والسواتر*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول | مظلات وسواترالرياض*
*الإختيار الأول- شركة مظلات,سواتر ومظلات,مظلات سيارات ...*
www.alakhttiar.com
مظلات وسواتر الرياض , مظلات الرياض , سواتر الرياض ,مظلات,سواتر,سواتر ومظلات الرياض, مظلات - مظلات, مظلات - مظلات المظلات -سواتر السواتر, مظلات - مظلات المظلات سواتر - مظلات سيارات الاختيارالاول-معرضناالرياض-شارع التخصصي, مظلات - سيارات - مظلات سيارات - انواع السواتر, سواتر - سواتر, سواتر مظلات هناجر قرميد, سواتر مظلات قراميد هناجربالصورشاهدو معارض مظلات سيارات وسواتر الاختيارالاول, سواتر مضلات هناجر, هناجر - سيارات - مظلات سيارات - انواع السواتر, هناجر مشاريع الاختيارالاول, هناجر ومظلات الاختيارمظلات الخيام-مظلات مدارس0500559613مظلات قماش الماني(alakhttiar1), مظلات وسواتر - سواتر ومظلات - مظلات - سواتر - هناهر - بيوت شعر - قرميد, مظلات وسواتر الاختيار(الظل الحديث(-فرع التخصصي ت/0114996351 ج/0500559613, مظلات,سواتر,هناجر,مظلات وسواتر,الرياض,جدة,الدمام,تبوك, المدينة,عسير,التخصصي ,..
_شركة_ الإختيار الأول-_شركة مظلات_,سواتر ومظلات,_مظلات_,السواتر والمظلات,_مظلات_ وسواتر ,الهناجر,قريمد,_مظلات_ سيارات, _مظلات_ مدارس...
*الاختيارالاول التظليل الحديث لتركيب مظلات السيارات واعمال السواتر بالرياض - جدة - الدمام - خميس مشيط - ابها - المدينة المنورة جوال/0500559613 تليفاكس/0114996351 ج/0535553929*
*مظلات وسواتر التخصصي الرياض | مظلات وسواتر*
sawater-sa.com
_مظلات_ وسواتر الرياض
*معارضنا المعتمدة* 
*الرئيسي: الرياض - شارع *التخصصي
*المعارض بالمدن الاخرى*
*جدة - الدمام - الاحساء - خميس مشيط*
*لدينا مندوبينا في المناطق التالية:.*
*# المناطق الوسطى: الخرج - القصيم - حائل **# المناطق الغربية : جدة - مكة المكرمة - المدينة المنورة - الطائف - ينب# المناطق الشرقية: الدمام - الخبر - الأحساء - القطيف - - الخفجي - الجبيل - حفر الباطن**# المناطق الشمالية: تبوك - الجوف - عرعر .**# المناطق الجنوبية: عسير - الباحة - نجران - جازان **#مناطق اخرى: ننفذ الاعمال في جميع المدن الاخرى شرط ان تتجاوز المساحه 100 متر مربع**وعدة مدن اخرى بالمملكة*
*ننفذ مشآريع المظلات والسواتر والهناجروالمستودعات*
*بجميع منآطق السعوديه*​  للإتصالات والإستفسارات
ج/0500559613 ج/0535553929 ج/0548682241 ت/0114996351
* شهادة تسجيل معتمدة من وزارة التجارة والاستثمار
سجل تجاري رقم 1010896134
المركز الرئيسي / شارع التخصصي
الاسم التجاري للفرع/مؤسسة مظلات الاختيار الاول للمقاولات - سواترالرياض-مظلات وسواترالتخصصي
للأستفسار تواصل معنا على الارقام التالية
تليفاكس \ 0114996351 
ج \ 0500559613
ج \ 0535553929
ج \ 0548682241*​[/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]​


----------



## معرض التخصصي (20 أغسطس 2021)

*رد: شركة تركيب مظلات بالخرج 0553770074 توريد مشاريع مظلات بالخرج - مظلات مدارس وجامعات وكليات وساحات*

*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول الرياض افضل اسعار خصم 30%مظلات الاختيار الاول - مظلات الرياض افضل اعمال شركة مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول للمظلات تركيب مظلات للمنازل والمسابح - مظلات pvc - مظلات حدائق - مظلات لكسان*
*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول - الاختيار الاول المظلات و السواتر*
alakhttiar1.com
_مظلات_ ممرات _مظلات_ مداخل فنادق برجولات خشبية للممرات 0500559613 _مظلات_ ممرات .... _مظلات_ و _سواتر_ الاختيار الاول نقدم افضل _المظلات_ و _السواتر_ و الهناجر كما نوفر القرميد
 *مظلات وسواتر الرياض – معرض التخصصي
mthlat-sa.com/
مظلات وسواتر الرياض – سواتر الرياض – مظلات الرياض- تركيب سواتر بالرياض – هناجر الرياض – تركيب مظلات الرياض – مظلات بالرياض – سواتر ومظلات الرياض*
*سواتر و مظلات الرياض
سواتر و مظلات الرياض معرض مظلات وسواترالتخصصي
www.sawatr.com/
سواتر و مظلات لتغطية المسابح و الفلل و الحواجز الارضية و الاخشاب البلاستيكية 0535553929 مظلات وسواتر الرياض خصوم 35 % مظلات سيارات , مظلات , اسعار مذهلة *سواتر و مظلات لتغطية المسابح و الفلل و الحواجز الارضية و الاخشاب البلاستيكية 0535553929 _مظلات وسواتر_ الرياض خصوم 35 % مظلات سيارات , مظلات , اسعار مذهلة ,
مظلات - مظلات الرياض - مظلات التخصصي - _مظلات وسواتر_ الرياض - سواتر جدة - سواتر الرياض - تركيب مظلات الرياض - مظلات سيارات - شركة سواتر - شركة مظلات - هناجر
 *مظلات وسواتر - مظلات وسواتر التخصصي*
*مظلات وسواتر الاختيارالاول التخصصي*
سواتر ومظلات الرياض مظلات الرياض sawatr.com , _مظلات وسواتر_ الاختيار الاول | _مظلات وسواتر_
شاهد المزيد
*خدمات مظلات وسواتر التخصصي* 
شركة مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول الظل الحديث التخصصي
*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول | مظلات وسواتر 0500559613*
alakhttiar1.com
*[FONT=&quot]الاختيارالدمام // مظلات الاختيارالخميس // مظلات الاختيارابها // مظلات الاختيار جيزان للتواصل جوال : [FONT=&quot]0500559613** [FONT=&quot]- 0114996351* 
مشاريع _مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول_ 0500559613. مشاريع مظلات الاختيار الاول بأفضل الأسعار تشييد مظلات الشد الإنشائي مظلات مميزة السعر
*مظلات وسواتر التخصصي الرياض | *
*sawater-sa.com*
_تخصصنا : تصنيع وتصميم وتشييد مظلات سيارات - مظلات مواقف حكوميه وخاصه - مظلات سيارات فلل 
مظلات سيارات قصور وجميع الاستخدامات من المظلات للسيارات والمركبات بمختلف احجامها بجوده عاليه 
وتوريد وتركيب كافة الاعمال المعدنيه من المظلات الحديدة في استخدمات متعدده
منها مظلات المستشفيات ومواقف الموظفين للوزارات والشركات والمدارس والجامعات بمواصفات عالية واسعار مثالية.
جميع انواع الاعمال بالصناعات المقاومه للحرارة وعوامل الجو الطبيعيه_
_مظلات_ وسواتر الرياض,مظلات وسواترالتخصصي
*سواتر و مظلات الرياض,*
*مظلات , سواتر , مظلات و سواتر الرياض , مظلات الرياض , سواتر الرياض,مظلات وسواتر الاختيارالاول,سواترالتخصصي,مظلات وسواتر*
مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول- الرياض-التخصصي-حي النخيل ت/0114996351 ج/ 0500559613
*مظلات سيارات وسواتر بالرياض* pvc و* سواتر* الرياض *مظلات سيارات*
*مظلات وسواتر - مظلات وسواتر التخصصي*
sawater-sa.com
تقدم _مظلات وسواتر_ افضل الاعمال _للمظلات والسواتر_ . _مظلات وسواتر_ الرياض 0500559613 , مظلات سيارات , خصومات مذهلة , اشكال جديدة , مظلات الرياض , مظلات فلل , سواتر
نهتم فى مؤسسة مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول بتوفير مظلات باحجام تتسع لاي عدد من المظلات تناسب المواقف للتظليل الكامل وحماية زجاج ومقاعد السيارات بالاضافة لتركيب مظلات سيارات الفلل والقصور ولاصحاب المنازل ومواقف الشركات وتظليل سيارات الطلبة والاساتذة بالجامعات والاطباء بالمستشفيات ومواقف المولات التجارية
ج/0500559613 ج/0535553929
تركيب مظلات تغطية الخزانات والتكييفات باسطح المنازل-تركيب مظلات العاب الاطفال بالحضانات وروض الاطفال.
توفر المظلة الحماية الكاملة للسيارة فلا تحتاج لكثرة الغسيل والتنظيف للتخلص من الغبار بالاضافة الى انها توفر الخصوصية عند تركيبها داخل الفلل والقصور والاماكن العامة.
تتفاوت اسعار مظلات السيارات حسب حجم السيارة او السيارات المطلوب تظليلها.
فوائد تظليل السيارات:
1-حماية الزجاج من اشعة الشمس فلا يصاب الزجاج بالسرطان بالاضافة الى حماية الديكورات الداخلية للسيارة و المقاعد خصوصا اذا كانت من الجلد من التعرض لاشعة الشمس المباشرة.
2-تجنب الاضرار الخطيرة التى قد تنجم نتيجة ارتفاع درجة حرارة الموتور بفعل حرارة الشمس مما يساعد على طول العمر الافتراضي للموتور .
3-تظليل السيارة بشكل جيد خاصة فى فصل الصيف يجعل التكييف يعمل بشكل اكثر كفاءة.
4-تجنب تغير لون سيارتك الذى يذهب ويتعرض للبهتان نتيجة وقوف السيارة مدة طويلة فى الشمس بدون تظليل.
*شركة سواتر ومظلات الاختيار الاول لتركيب مشاريع مظلات - السواتر - الهناجر - القرميد - البيوت الشعر - المستودعات- *
*ج/0500559613 ج/0535553929 ج/0548682241 ت/0114996351*
*تقدم ارقي واجمل انواع المظلات والسواتروالهناجر وانشاء المستودعات العامة كما نقوم بتوريد وتصميم وتنفيذ جميع انواع المظلات والسواترللمشاريع العامة الحكومية والخاصة بالشركات والفلل والقصور ومن اولويتنا :-*
*مظلات السيارات - مظلات المسابح -مظلات المدارس - مظلات  الساحات - هناجر حديد - سواتر شرائح- سواتر مجدول - سواتر اقمشه - سواتر جدارية - شبوك زراعيه - وتشييد جميع انواع المظلات والسواتر الخشبيه (فيمكو) بجوده عاليه*
*وتوريد وتركيب كافة الاعمال المعدنيه والمظلات وتغطيتها بالقماش pvc او بالصاج المعرج مع العازل ساندوتش بانل وكافة انواع الهناجر ويتم وصل القماش بماكينة خاصة لاجراء اللحام الحراري ( الكبس الحراري ) للقماش pvc المقاومه للحرارة وعوامل الجو الطبيعيه ..*
*مظلات سيارات متطورة وذات مواصفات عالية.*
*مظلات سيارات معلقة بدون أعمدة من الأمام لسهولة التوقف والحركة.*
*مظلات سيارات ذات أشكال جديدة ورائعة, منها الهرمي ومنها المقوسة وغيرها.*
*مظلات للسيارات بكافة أشكالها وأحجامها.*
*مظلات سيارات من قماش البولي إثلين Polyethylene shade net covers*
*مظلات سيارات من قماش بي في سي PVC, PVDF covers*
*مظلات وسواتر شركة الاختيار الاول التخصصي*
*مظلات وسواتر شركة الاختيار الاول نقدم أفضل أنواع المظلات من خلال خبراء ومتخصصون في تركيب المظلاتوالسواتر والهناجر بمستوى جودة عالي للشركات والمصانع والبنوك ومواقف السيارات والمستشفيات باستخدام أفضل وأحدث التقنيات وأفضل الخامات نحن متخصصون في مجال الإنشاء والدراسات الهندسية*
*سواتر ومظلات شركة الاختيار الاول السعودية توفر أفضل المواصفات في المظلات من أجل تقديم خدمة أفضل تحوز على رضاكم:*
*- مظلات عازلة للحرارة من أفضل المواد العازلة للحرارة لحماية السيارات من الحرارة المرتفعة للشمس*
*- شكل جذاب ومميز يتناسب مع طبيعة المكان*
*- الهيكل الحديدي مطلي بمواد عازلة لحمايته من الصدأ والتأكل*
*- عمل المظلات بطرق فنية لاستيعاب أكبر عدد من السيارات*
*نقدم في مظلات وسواتر شركة الاختيار الاول أفضل أنواع المظلات والسواتر المصنعة من أجود الخامات للتناسب مع جو المملكة ودرجات الحرارة الشديدة والمحافظة على السيارات خلال فترة تواجدها* 
*نتشرف بوجود افضل كادر فني ومهندسون ومشرفوت متخصصون فى تركيبات وتنفيذ مشاريع المظلات والسواتر وجميع اعمال الحدادة.
يتوفر لدينا مجال تنفيذ وتركيب:
سواتر حديد-افضل انواع المظلات للسيارات-مظلات مدارس-مظلات مداخل البيت-مظلات الشد الانشائي-مظلات مساجد-سواتر خشبية-سواتر شينكو-مظلات شينكو-قرميد معدني-مظلات قماش-مظلات متحركة-مظلات بلاستيك-مظلات هرمية.*
*مظلات سيارات من الاختيارالاول 0114996351 اسعار مخفضه 80 ريال للمتر ضمان 10 سنوات سواترالاختيارالاول-*
مظلات مداخل الفلل-تركيب مظلات خارجية للحدائق-مظلات مداخل فلل خارجية وفنادق-تركيب المظلات للمداخل-أجدد اشكال مظلات منازل
مظلات مداخل الفلل والمنازل و الفنادق والشركات متوفرة لدي مؤسسة الأختيار الاول بأشكال جمالية مميزة.نوفر فى مؤسسة مظلات الرياض-نقوم بتركيب مظلات مداخل فلل وبيوت و منشأت تجارية وسكنية .تمنح مظلات المداخل شكل جمالي للمكان كما انها تساعد على ملء فراغات المداخل.
ج/0500559613 
ج/0535553929​


​ نعتمد أحدث أشكال مظلات خشبية للمداخل حيث يعتبر الخشب بنوعيه الطبيعي والمعالج من العناصر الرئيسية فى تصنيع مظلات المداخل فالخشب يجعل المنزل يظهر فى حجم أكبر.
لا ينبغي عليك عزيزى العميل اهمال المدخل الرئيسي لمنزلك او فلتك فهو واجهتك امام الضيوف وهو جزء رئيسى من تصميم المنزل لذا احرص على تجميله بمظلة راقية جميلة تزينه وتمنع دخول الشمس عن المنزل فى نفس الوقت.
مظلات الممرات الخشبية فى حدائق المنازل:
نقوم بتركيب المظلات الخشبية بحيث تشكل ممر جميل للحدائق المنزلية.
مظلات بلاستيك للمداخل:
نقوم بتركيب مظلات بلاستيك لمداخل المنازل والفلل تسمح بمرور الضوء النهاري للمنزل.
مظلات اشرعة بي في سي:
نقوم بتركيب مظلات شراعية قماشية انيقة بالوان تتناسب مع الوان دهانات المنازل.
مظلات مداخل لكسان:
نوفر مظلات مداخل من اللكسان بالوان وتغطيات مختلفة شفافة و قاتمة حسب الطلب.
مظلات مثبتة فى الحائط:
نقوم بتركيب المظلات الثابتة لواجهات المنازل.
مواصفات مظلات مداخل الفلل و المنازل:
1-حجب أشعة الشمس الحارقة فى الصيف.
2-إمكانية التزيين بالزهور والنباتات و الإضاءات.
3-عزل الأتربة والغبار عن المنزل او الفلة.
4-سهولة التنظيف والتلميع وعدم التعرض للتأكل.
مظلات مداخل الفلل
يتم تركيب مظلات المداخل للفلل ومظلات سيارات بالمداخل فى مؤسسة الأختيار الاول فى وقت قياسي و بأشكال تتناسب مع واجهات المنازل والفلل.
مظلات خارجية للحدائق
متخصصون فى تركيب مظلات جلسات خارجية للحدائق من أجود نوعيات خامات قماش البي في سي الكوري العازل للحرارة والمضاد للتمزق والإهتراء.
بالإضافة لتوفير نوعيات مظلات الخشب البلاستيكي والحديدي الخشابي لتظليل أماكن الجلوس بالحدائق.
نوفر أشكال مظلات الحدائق بالأشكال الهرمية والدائرية والمخروطية والقوسية فلدينا جميع الأشكال التى ترضي كل الأذواق.
مظلات مداخل الفلل















نعتمد أحدث أشكال مظلات خشبية للمداخل حيث يعتبر الخشب بنوعيه الطبيعي والمعالج من العناصر الرئيسية فى تصنيع مظلات المداخل فالخشب يجعل المنزل  يظهر فى حجم أكبر.​



لا ينبغي عليك عزيزى العميل اهمال المدخل الرئيسي لمنزلك او فلتك فهو واجهتك امام الضيوف 
وهو جزء رئيسى من تصميم المنزل لذا احرص على تجميله بمظلة راقية جميلة تزينه وتمنع دخول الشمس عن المنزل فى نفس الوقت.​



مظلات الممرات الخشبية فى حدائق المنازل:
نقوم بتركيب المظلات الخشبية بحيث تشكل ممر جميل للحدائق المنزلية.​



مظلات بلاستيك للمداخل:
نقوم بتركيب مظلات بلاستيك لمداخل المنازل والفلل تسمح بمرور الضوء النهاري للمنزل.





مظلات اشرعة بي في سي:
نقوم بتركيب مظلات شراعية قماشية انيقة بالوان تتناسب مع الوان دهانات المنازل.​



مظلات مداخل لكسان:
نوفر مظلات مداخل من اللكسان بالوان وتغطيات مختلفة شفافة و قاتمة حسب الطلب.
مظلات مثبتة فى الحائط:
نقوم بتركيب المظلات الثابتة لواجهات المنازل.​





مظلات مداخل فلل وقصور _*مظلات مداخل الفلل الرياض*_​



مواصفات مظلات مداخل الفلل و المنازل:
1-حجب أشعة الشمس الحارقة فى الصيف.
2-إمكانية التزيين بالزهور والنباتات و الإضاءات.
3-عزل الأتربة والغبار عن المنزل او الفلة.
4-سهولة التنظيف والتلميع وعدم التعرض للتأكل.
يتم تركيب مظلات المداخل للفلل ومظلات سيارات بالمداخل فى مؤسسة الأختيار الاول فى وقت قياسي و بأشكال تتناسب مع واجهات المنازل والفلل.​











مظلات خارجية للحدائق





متخصصون فى تركيب مظلات جلسات خارجية للحدائق من أجود نوعيات خامات قماش البي في سي الكوري العازل للحرارة والمضاد للتمزق والإهتراء.
بالإضافة لتوفير نوعيات مظلات الخشب البلاستيكي والحديدي الخشابي لتظليل أماكن الجلوس بالحدائق.
نوفر أشكال مظلات الحدائق بالأشكال الهرمية والدائرية والمخروطية والقوسية فلدينا جميع الأشكال التى ترضي كل الأذواق.​​​*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول0553770074 www.alaktiar.com *
*مظلات وسواتر مؤسسة الاختيار الأول اسم مميز في عالم المظلات والسواتر على مدار سنوات طويلة ، هناجر ، قرميد ، خيام ، بيوت شعر ، مظلات الرياض, تركيب مظلات وسواتر* لمتابعة جديد اعمال مؤسسة مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول اضغط هنا
*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول *
www.alaktiar.com
مظلات وسواتر جدة , مظلات سيارات الطائف , مظلات مكة , مظلات سيارات الرياض , سواتر الخرج , مظلات الدمام , مظلات المدينة , سواتر جدة
مظلات ينبع , مظلات الرياض , سواتر الطائف , سواتر مكة , سواتر ومظلات الرياض , مظلات وسواتر الرياض , مظلات الاحساء , سواتر الدمام
مظلات الخميس , سواتر ابها , مظلات جازان , مظلات نجران , مظلات المناطق الوسطى , الدلم , السليل , المزاحمية , القصيم , بريدة , الخرج , الرياض , التخصصي
مظلات وسواتر فلل , مظلات فلل , مظلات سيارات , مظلات حدائق , مظلات مسابح , مظلات متحركة , مظلات احواش , مظلات مداخل , مظلات قصور , مظلات الرياض , حي العليا، حي السليمانية، حي الملك عبد العزيز، حي الملك عبد الله، حي الورود، حي صلاح الدين، حي الواحة، حي الملك فهد، حي المرسلات، حي النزهة، حي المغرزات، حي المروج، حي المصيف، حي التعاون، حي الإزدهار , حي الربيع، حي الندى، حي الصحافة، حي النرجس، حي العارض، حي النفل، حي العقيق، حي الوادي، حي الغدير، حي الياسمين، حي الفلاح، حي بنبان، حي القيروان، حي حطين، حي الملقا , حي المعذر، حي المحمدية، حي الرحمانية، حي الرائد، حي النخيل الغربي، حي النخيل، حي أم الحمام الشرقي، حي أم الحمام , حي الدوبية، حي القرى، حي الصناعية، حي الوسيطاء، حي معكال، حي الفيصلية، حي منفوحة، حي المنصورة، حي اليمامة، حي سلام، حي جبرة، حي عتيقة، حي غبيراء، حي البطيحا، حي الخالدية، حي الديرة، حي الصالحية، حي العود، حي المرقب، حي منفوحة الجديدة , حي الدار البيضاء، حي طيبة، حي المنصورية , حي الرفيعة، حي الهدا، حي الشرقية، حي الناصرية، حي صياح، حي الوشام، حي النموذجية، حي المعذر، حي المؤتمرات، ، حي أم سليم، حي الشميسي، حي الجرادية، حي الفاخرية، حي عليشة , حي الحائر، حي الغنامية , النسيم الشرقي، النسيم الغربي، الريان، الروابي، المنار، السلام، النظيم، الندوة , خشم العان، حي الدفاع، حي المناخ، حي السلي، حي النور، حي الإسكان، حي الصناعية الجديدة، حي الجزيرة، حي السعادة، حي الفيحاء، حي هيت، حي البريه، حي المشاعل , حي جرير، حي الربوة، حي الزهراء، حي الصفا، حي الضباط، حي الملز، حي الوزارات، حي الفاروق، حي العمل، حي ثليم، حي المربع، حي الفوطة , حي الروضة، حي الرمال، حي المونسية، حي قرطبة، حي الجنادرية، حي القادسية، حي اليرموك، حي غرناطة، حي أشبيلية، حي الحمراء، حي المعيزلية، حي الخليج، حي الملك فيصل، حي القدس، حي النهضة، حي الأندلس , حي المهدية، حي عرقة، حي ظهرة لبن، حي الخزامى، حي السفارات  ,هجرة وادي لبن، حي العريجاء، حي الدريهمية، حي العريجاء الوسطى، حي شبرا، حي السويدي الغربي، حي ظهرة البديعة، حي سلطانة، حي الزهرة، حي السويدي , حي أحد، حي عكاظ، حي الشفاء، حي المروة، حي بدر، حي المصانع، حي المنصورية، حي عريض , جرة وادي لبن، حي ظهرة نمار حي ديراب، حي نمار، حي الحزم, , مظلات وسواتر الرياض , مظلات سيارات الرياض , هناجر , مظلات شينكو , مظلات فلل , مظلات التخصصي , مظلات بافضل الاسعار , نتواجد في انحاء المملكة , مظلات وسواتر الرياض , سواتر الرياض , مظلات الرياض , سواتر ومظلات الرياض , هناجر الرياض , بيوت شعر , الرياض للمظلات والسواتر*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول | مظلات وسواترالرياض*
*الإختيار الأول- شركة مظلات,سواتر ومظلات,مظلات سيارات ...*
www.alakhttiar.com
مظلات وسواتر الرياض , مظلات الرياض , سواتر الرياض ,مظلات,سواتر,سواتر ومظلات الرياض, مظلات - مظلات, مظلات - مظلات المظلات -سواتر السواتر, مظلات - مظلات المظلات سواتر - مظلات سيارات الاختيارالاول-معرضناالرياض-شارع التخصصي, مظلات - سيارات - مظلات سيارات - انواع السواتر, سواتر - سواتر, سواتر مظلات هناجر قرميد, سواتر مظلات قراميد هناجربالصورشاهدو معارض مظلات سيارات وسواتر الاختيارالاول, سواتر مضلات هناجر, هناجر - سيارات - مظلات سيارات - انواع السواتر, هناجر مشاريع الاختيارالاول, هناجر ومظلات الاختيارمظلات الخيام-مظلات مدارس0500559613مظلات قماش الماني(alakhttiar1), مظلات وسواتر - سواتر ومظلات - مظلات - سواتر - هناهر - بيوت شعر - قرميد, مظلات وسواتر الاختيار(الظل الحديث(-فرع التخصصي ت/0114996351 ج/0500559613, مظلات,سواتر,هناجر,مظلات وسواتر,الرياض,جدة,الدمام,تبوك, المدينة,عسير,التخصصي ,..
_شركة_ الإختيار الأول-_شركة مظلات_,سواتر ومظلات,_مظلات_,السواتر والمظلات,_مظلات_ وسواتر ,الهناجر,قريمد,_مظلات_ سيارات, _مظلات_ مدارس...
*الاختيارالاول التظليل الحديث لتركيب مظلات السيارات واعمال السواتر بالرياض - جدة - الدمام - خميس مشيط - ابها - المدينة المنورة جوال/0500559613 تليفاكس/0114996351 ج/0535553929*
*مظلات وسواتر التخصصي الرياض | مظلات وسواتر*
sawater-sa.com
_مظلات_ وسواتر الرياض
*معارضنا المعتمدة* 
*الرئيسي: الرياض - شارع *التخصصي
*المعارض بالمدن الاخرى*
*جدة - الدمام - الاحساء - خميس مشيط*
*لدينا مندوبينا في المناطق التالية:.*
*# المناطق الوسطى: الخرج - القصيم - حائل **# المناطق الغربية : جدة - مكة المكرمة - المدينة المنورة - الطائف - ينب# المناطق الشرقية: الدمام - الخبر - الأحساء - القطيف - - الخفجي - الجبيل - حفر الباطن**# المناطق الشمالية: تبوك - الجوف - عرعر .**# المناطق الجنوبية: عسير - الباحة - نجران - جازان **#مناطق اخرى: ننفذ الاعمال في جميع المدن الاخرى شرط ان تتجاوز المساحه 100 متر مربع**وعدة مدن اخرى بالمملكة*
*ننفذ مشآريع المظلات والسواتر والهناجروالمستودعات*
*بجميع منآطق السعوديه*​  للإتصالات والإستفسارات
ج/0500559613 ج/0535553929 ج/0548682241 ت/0114996351
* شهادة تسجيل معتمدة من وزارة التجارة والاستثمار
سجل تجاري رقم 1010896134
المركز الرئيسي / شارع التخصصي
الاسم التجاري للفرع/مؤسسة مظلات الاختيار الاول للمقاولات - سواترالرياض-مظلات وسواترالتخصصي
للأستفسار تواصل معنا على الارقام التالية
تليفاكس \ 0114996351 
ج \ 0500559613
ج \ 0535553929
ج \ 0548682241*​[/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]​


----------



## معرض التخصصي (21 أغسطس 2021)

*رد: شركة تركيب مظلات بالخرج 0553770074 توريد مشاريع مظلات بالخرج - مظلات مدارس وجامعات وكليات وساحات*

*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول الرياض افضل اسعار خصم 30%مظلات الاختيار الاول - مظلات الرياض افضل اعمال شركة مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول للمظلات تركيب مظلات للمنازل والمسابح - مظلات pvc - مظلات حدائق - مظلات لكسان*
*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول - الاختيار الاول المظلات و السواتر*
alakhttiar1.com
_مظلات_ ممرات _مظلات_ مداخل فنادق برجولات خشبية للممرات 0500559613 _مظلات_ ممرات .... _مظلات_ و _سواتر_ الاختيار الاول نقدم افضل _المظلات_ و _السواتر_ و الهناجر كما نوفر القرميد
 *مظلات وسواتر الرياض – معرض التخصصي
mthlat-sa.com/
مظلات وسواتر الرياض – سواتر الرياض – مظلات الرياض- تركيب سواتر بالرياض – هناجر الرياض – تركيب مظلات الرياض – مظلات بالرياض – سواتر ومظلات الرياض*
*سواتر و مظلات الرياض
سواتر و مظلات الرياض معرض مظلات وسواترالتخصصي
www.sawatr.com/
سواتر و مظلات لتغطية المسابح و الفلل و الحواجز الارضية و الاخشاب البلاستيكية 0535553929 مظلات وسواتر الرياض خصوم 35 % مظلات سيارات , مظلات , اسعار مذهلة *سواتر و مظلات لتغطية المسابح و الفلل و الحواجز الارضية و الاخشاب البلاستيكية 0535553929 _مظلات وسواتر_ الرياض خصوم 35 % مظلات سيارات , مظلات , اسعار مذهلة ,
مظلات - مظلات الرياض - مظلات التخصصي - _مظلات وسواتر_ الرياض - سواتر جدة - سواتر الرياض - تركيب مظلات الرياض - مظلات سيارات - شركة سواتر - شركة مظلات - هناجر
 *مظلات وسواتر - مظلات وسواتر التخصصي*
*مظلات وسواتر الاختيارالاول التخصصي*
سواتر ومظلات الرياض مظلات الرياض sawatr.com , _مظلات وسواتر_ الاختيار الاول | _مظلات وسواتر_
شاهد المزيد
*خدمات مظلات وسواتر التخصصي* 
شركة مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول الظل الحديث التخصصي
*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول | مظلات وسواتر 0500559613*
alakhttiar1.com
*[FONT=&quot]الاختيارالدمام // مظلات الاختيارالخميس // مظلات الاختيارابها // مظلات الاختيار جيزان للتواصل جوال : [FONT=&quot]0500559613** [FONT=&quot]- 0114996351* 
مشاريع _مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول_ 0500559613. مشاريع مظلات الاختيار الاول بأفضل الأسعار تشييد مظلات الشد الإنشائي مظلات مميزة السعر
*مظلات وسواتر التخصصي الرياض | *
*sawater-sa.com*
_تخصصنا : تصنيع وتصميم وتشييد مظلات سيارات - مظلات مواقف حكوميه وخاصه - مظلات سيارات فلل 
مظلات سيارات قصور وجميع الاستخدامات من المظلات للسيارات والمركبات بمختلف احجامها بجوده عاليه 
وتوريد وتركيب كافة الاعمال المعدنيه من المظلات الحديدة في استخدمات متعدده
منها مظلات المستشفيات ومواقف الموظفين للوزارات والشركات والمدارس والجامعات بمواصفات عالية واسعار مثالية.
جميع انواع الاعمال بالصناعات المقاومه للحرارة وعوامل الجو الطبيعيه_
_مظلات_ وسواتر الرياض,مظلات وسواترالتخصصي
*سواتر و مظلات الرياض,*
*مظلات , سواتر , مظلات و سواتر الرياض , مظلات الرياض , سواتر الرياض,مظلات وسواتر الاختيارالاول,سواترالتخصصي,مظلات وسواتر*
مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول- الرياض-التخصصي-حي النخيل ت/0114996351 ج/ 0500559613
*مظلات سيارات وسواتر بالرياض* pvc و* سواتر* الرياض *مظلات سيارات*
*مظلات وسواتر - مظلات وسواتر التخصصي*
sawater-sa.com
تقدم _مظلات وسواتر_ افضل الاعمال _للمظلات والسواتر_ . _مظلات وسواتر_ الرياض 0500559613 , مظلات سيارات , خصومات مذهلة , اشكال جديدة , مظلات الرياض , مظلات فلل , سواتر
نهتم فى مؤسسة مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول بتوفير مظلات باحجام تتسع  لاي عدد من المظلات تناسب المواقف للتظليل الكامل وحماية زجاج ومقاعد السيارات بالاضافة لتركيب مظلات سيارات الفلل والقصور ولاصحاب المنازل ومواقف الشركات وتظليل سيارات الطلبة والاساتذة بالجامعات والاطباء بالمستشفيات ومواقف المولات التجارية
ج/0500559613 ج/0535553929
تركيب مظلات تغطية الخزانات والتكييفات باسطح المنازل-تركيب مظلات العاب الاطفال بالحضانات وروض الاطفال.
توفر المظلة الحماية الكاملة للسيارة فلا تحتاج لكثرة الغسيل والتنظيف للتخلص من الغبار بالاضافة الى انها توفر الخصوصية عند تركيبها داخل الفلل والقصور والاماكن العامة.
تتفاوت اسعار مظلات السيارات حسب حجم السيارة او السيارات المطلوب تظليلها.
فوائد تظليل السيارات:
1-حماية الزجاج من اشعة الشمس فلا يصاب الزجاج بالسرطان بالاضافة الى حماية الديكورات الداخلية للسيارة و المقاعد خصوصا اذا كانت من الجلد من التعرض لاشعة الشمس المباشرة.
2-تجنب الاضرار الخطيرة التى قد تنجم نتيجة ارتفاع درجة حرارة الموتور بفعل حرارة الشمس مما يساعد على طول العمر الافتراضي للموتور .
3-تظليل السيارة بشكل جيد خاصة فى فصل الصيف يجعل التكييف يعمل بشكل اكثر كفاءة.
4-تجنب تغير لون سيارتك الذى يذهب ويتعرض للبهتان نتيجة وقوف السيارة مدة طويلة فى الشمس بدون تظليل.
*شركة سواتر ومظلات الاختيار الاول لتركيب مشاريع مظلات - السواتر - الهناجر - القرميد - البيوت الشعر - المستودعات- *
*ج/0500559613 ج/0535553929 ج/0548682241 ت/0114996351*
*تقدم ارقي واجمل انواع المظلات والسواتروالهناجر وانشاء المستودعات العامة كما نقوم بتوريد وتصميم وتنفيذ جميع انواع المظلات والسواترللمشاريع العامة الحكومية والخاصة بالشركات والفلل والقصور ومن اولويتنا :-*
*مظلات السيارات - مظلات المسابح -مظلات المدارس - مظلات  الساحات - هناجر حديد - سواتر شرائح- سواتر مجدول - سواتر اقمشه - سواتر جدارية - شبوك زراعيه - وتشييد جميع انواع المظلات والسواتر الخشبيه (فيمكو) بجوده عاليه*
*وتوريد وتركيب كافة الاعمال المعدنيه والمظلات وتغطيتها بالقماش pvc او بالصاج المعرج مع العازل ساندوتش بانل وكافة انواع الهناجر ويتم وصل القماش بماكينة خاصة لاجراء اللحام الحراري ( الكبس الحراري ) للقماش pvc المقاومه للحرارة وعوامل الجو الطبيعيه ..*
*مظلات سيارات متطورة وذات مواصفات عالية.*
*مظلات سيارات معلقة بدون أعمدة من الأمام لسهولة التوقف والحركة.*
*مظلات سيارات ذات أشكال جديدة ورائعة, منها الهرمي ومنها المقوسة وغيرها.*
*مظلات للسيارات بكافة أشكالها وأحجامها.*
*مظلات سيارات من قماش البولي إثلين Polyethylene shade net covers*
*مظلات سيارات من قماش بي في سي PVC, PVDF covers*
*مظلات وسواتر شركة الاختيار الاول التخصصي*
*مظلات وسواتر شركة الاختيار الاول نقدم أفضل أنواع المظلات من خلال خبراء ومتخصصون في تركيب المظلاتوالسواتر والهناجر بمستوى جودة عالي للشركات والمصانع والبنوك ومواقف السيارات والمستشفيات باستخدام أفضل وأحدث التقنيات وأفضل الخامات نحن متخصصون في مجال الإنشاء والدراسات الهندسية*
*سواتر ومظلات شركة الاختيار الاول السعودية توفر أفضل المواصفات في المظلات من أجل تقديم خدمة أفضل تحوز على رضاكم:*
*- مظلات عازلة للحرارة من أفضل المواد العازلة للحرارة لحماية السيارات من الحرارة المرتفعة للشمس*
*- شكل جذاب ومميز يتناسب مع طبيعة المكان*
*- الهيكل الحديدي مطلي بمواد عازلة لحمايته من الصدأ والتأكل*
*- عمل المظلات بطرق فنية لاستيعاب أكبر عدد من السيارات*
*نقدم في مظلات وسواتر شركة الاختيار الاول أفضل أنواع المظلات والسواتر المصنعة من أجود الخامات للتناسب مع جو المملكة ودرجات الحرارة الشديدة والمحافظة على السيارات خلال فترة تواجدها* 
*نتشرف بوجود افضل كادر فني ومهندسون ومشرفوت متخصصون فى تركيبات وتنفيذ مشاريع المظلات والسواتر وجميع اعمال الحدادة.
يتوفر لدينا مجال تنفيذ وتركيب:
سواتر حديد-افضل انواع المظلات للسيارات-مظلات مدارس-مظلات مداخل البيت-مظلات الشد الانشائي-مظلات مساجد-سواتر خشبية-سواتر شينكو-مظلات شينكو-قرميد معدني-مظلات قماش-مظلات متحركة-مظلات بلاستيك-مظلات هرمية.*
*مظلات سيارات من الاختيارالاول 0114996351 اسعار مخفضه 80 ريال للمتر ضمان 10 سنوات سواترالاختيارالاول-*
مظلات مداخل الفلل-تركيب مظلات خارجية للحدائق-مظلات مداخل فلل خارجية وفنادق-تركيب المظلات للمداخل-أجدد اشكال مظلات منازل
مظلات مداخل الفلل والمنازل و الفنادق والشركات متوفرة لدي مؤسسة الأختيار الاول بأشكال جمالية مميزة.نوفر فى مؤسسة مظلات الرياض-نقوم بتركيب مظلات مداخل فلل وبيوت و منشأت تجارية وسكنية .تمنح مظلات المداخل شكل جمالي للمكان كما انها تساعد على ملء فراغات  المداخل.
ج/0500559613 
ج/0535553929​


​ نعتمد أحدث أشكال مظلات خشبية للمداخل حيث يعتبر الخشب بنوعيه الطبيعي والمعالج من العناصر الرئيسية فى تصنيع مظلات المداخل فالخشب يجعل المنزل يظهر فى حجم أكبر.
لا ينبغي عليك عزيزى العميل اهمال المدخل الرئيسي لمنزلك او فلتك فهو واجهتك امام الضيوف وهو جزء رئيسى من تصميم المنزل لذا احرص على تجميله بمظلة راقية جميلة تزينه وتمنع دخول الشمس عن المنزل فى نفس الوقت.
مظلات الممرات الخشبية فى حدائق المنازل:
نقوم بتركيب المظلات الخشبية بحيث تشكل ممر جميل للحدائق المنزلية.
مظلات بلاستيك للمداخل:
نقوم بتركيب مظلات بلاستيك لمداخل المنازل والفلل تسمح بمرور الضوء النهاري للمنزل.
مظلات اشرعة بي في سي:
نقوم بتركيب مظلات شراعية قماشية انيقة بالوان تتناسب مع الوان دهانات المنازل.
مظلات مداخل لكسان:
نوفر مظلات مداخل من اللكسان بالوان وتغطيات مختلفة شفافة و قاتمة حسب الطلب.
مظلات مثبتة فى الحائط:
نقوم بتركيب المظلات الثابتة لواجهات المنازل.
مواصفات مظلات مداخل الفلل و المنازل:
1-حجب أشعة الشمس الحارقة فى الصيف.
2-إمكانية التزيين بالزهور والنباتات و الإضاءات.
3-عزل الأتربة والغبار عن المنزل او الفلة.
4-سهولة التنظيف والتلميع وعدم التعرض للتأكل.
مظلات مداخل الفلل
يتم تركيب مظلات المداخل للفلل ومظلات سيارات بالمداخل فى مؤسسة الأختيار الاول فى وقت قياسي و بأشكال تتناسب مع واجهات المنازل والفلل.
مظلات خارجية للحدائق
متخصصون فى تركيب مظلات جلسات خارجية للحدائق من أجود نوعيات خامات قماش البي في سي الكوري العازل للحرارة والمضاد للتمزق والإهتراء.
بالإضافة لتوفير نوعيات مظلات الخشب البلاستيكي والحديدي الخشابي لتظليل أماكن الجلوس بالحدائق.
نوفر أشكال مظلات الحدائق بالأشكال الهرمية والدائرية والمخروطية والقوسية فلدينا جميع الأشكال التى ترضي كل الأذواق.
مظلات مداخل الفلل















نعتمد أحدث أشكال مظلات خشبية للمداخل حيث يعتبر الخشب بنوعيه الطبيعي والمعالج من العناصر الرئيسية فى تصنيع مظلات المداخل فالخشب يجعل المنزل يظهر فى حجم أكبر.​



لا ينبغي عليك عزيزى العميل اهمال المدخل الرئيسي لمنزلك او فلتك فهو واجهتك امام الضيوف 
وهو جزء رئيسى من تصميم المنزل لذا احرص على تجميله بمظلة راقية جميلة تزينه وتمنع دخول الشمس عن المنزل فى نفس الوقت.​



مظلات الممرات الخشبية فى حدائق المنازل:
نقوم بتركيب المظلات الخشبية بحيث تشكل ممر جميل للحدائق المنزلية.​



مظلات بلاستيك للمداخل:
نقوم بتركيب مظلات بلاستيك لمداخل المنازل والفلل تسمح بمرور الضوء النهاري للمنزل.





مظلات اشرعة بي في سي:
نقوم بتركيب مظلات شراعية قماشية انيقة بالوان تتناسب مع الوان دهانات المنازل.​



مظلات مداخل لكسان:
نوفر مظلات مداخل من اللكسان بالوان وتغطيات مختلفة شفافة و قاتمة حسب الطلب.
مظلات مثبتة فى الحائط:
نقوم بتركيب المظلات الثابتة لواجهات المنازل.​





مظلات مداخل فلل وقصور _*مظلات مداخل الفلل الرياض*_​



مواصفات مظلات مداخل الفلل و المنازل:
1-حجب أشعة الشمس الحارقة فى الصيف.
2-إمكانية التزيين بالزهور والنباتات و الإضاءات.
3-عزل الأتربة والغبار عن المنزل او الفلة.
4-سهولة التنظيف والتلميع وعدم التعرض للتأكل.
يتم تركيب مظلات المداخل للفلل ومظلات سيارات بالمداخل فى مؤسسة الأختيار الاول فى وقت قياسي و بأشكال تتناسب مع واجهات المنازل والفلل.​











مظلات خارجية للحدائق





متخصصون فى تركيب مظلات جلسات خارجية للحدائق من أجود نوعيات خامات قماش البي في سي الكوري العازل للحرارة والمضاد للتمزق والإهتراء.
بالإضافة لتوفير نوعيات مظلات الخشب البلاستيكي والحديدي الخشابي لتظليل أماكن الجلوس بالحدائق.
نوفر أشكال مظلات الحدائق بالأشكال الهرمية والدائرية والمخروطية والقوسية فلدينا جميع الأشكال التى ترضي كل الأذواق.​​​*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول0553770074 www.alaktiar.com *
*مظلات وسواتر مؤسسة الاختيار الأول اسم مميز في عالم المظلات والسواتر على مدار سنوات طويلة ، هناجر ، قرميد ، خيام ، بيوت شعر ، مظلات الرياض, تركيب مظلات وسواتر* لمتابعة جديد اعمال مؤسسة مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول اضغط هنا
*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول *
www.alaktiar.com
مظلات وسواتر جدة , مظلات سيارات الطائف , مظلات مكة ,  مظلات سيارات الرياض , سواتر الخرج , مظلات الدمام , مظلات المدينة , سواتر جدة
مظلات ينبع , مظلات الرياض , سواتر الطائف , سواتر مكة , سواتر ومظلات الرياض , مظلات وسواتر الرياض , مظلات الاحساء , سواتر الدمام
مظلات الخميس , سواتر ابها , مظلات جازان , مظلات نجران , مظلات المناطق الوسطى , الدلم , السليل , المزاحمية , القصيم , بريدة , الخرج , الرياض , التخصصي
مظلات وسواتر فلل , مظلات فلل , مظلات سيارات , مظلات حدائق , مظلات مسابح , مظلات متحركة , مظلات احواش , مظلات مداخل , مظلات قصور , مظلات الرياض , حي العليا، حي السليمانية، حي الملك عبد العزيز، حي الملك عبد الله، حي الورود، حي صلاح الدين، حي الواحة، حي الملك فهد، حي المرسلات، حي النزهة، حي المغرزات، حي المروج، حي المصيف، حي التعاون، حي الإزدهار , حي الربيع، حي الندى، حي الصحافة، حي النرجس، حي العارض، حي النفل، حي العقيق، حي الوادي، حي الغدير، حي الياسمين، حي الفلاح، حي بنبان، حي القيروان، حي حطين، حي الملقا , حي المعذر، حي المحمدية، حي الرحمانية، حي الرائد، حي النخيل الغربي، حي النخيل، حي أم الحمام الشرقي، حي أم الحمام , حي الدوبية، حي القرى، حي الصناعية، حي الوسيطاء، حي معكال، حي الفيصلية، حي منفوحة، حي المنصورة، حي اليمامة، حي سلام، حي جبرة، حي عتيقة، حي غبيراء،  حي البطيحا، حي الخالدية، حي الديرة، حي الصالحية، حي العود، حي المرقب، حي منفوحة الجديدة , حي الدار البيضاء، حي طيبة، حي المنصورية , حي الرفيعة، حي الهدا، حي الشرقية، حي الناصرية، حي صياح، حي الوشام، حي النموذجية، حي المعذر، حي المؤتمرات، ، حي أم سليم، حي الشميسي، حي الجرادية، حي الفاخرية، حي عليشة , حي الحائر، حي الغنامية , النسيم الشرقي، النسيم الغربي، الريان، الروابي، المنار، السلام، النظيم، الندوة , خشم العان، حي الدفاع، حي المناخ، حي السلي، حي النور، حي الإسكان، حي الصناعية الجديدة، حي الجزيرة، حي السعادة، حي الفيحاء، حي هيت، حي البريه، حي المشاعل , حي جرير، حي الربوة، حي الزهراء، حي الصفا، حي الضباط، حي الملز، حي الوزارات، حي الفاروق، حي العمل، حي ثليم، حي المربع، حي الفوطة , حي الروضة، حي الرمال، حي المونسية، حي قرطبة، حي الجنادرية، حي القادسية، حي اليرموك، حي غرناطة، حي أشبيلية، حي الحمراء، حي المعيزلية، حي الخليج، حي الملك فيصل، حي القدس، حي النهضة، حي الأندلس , حي المهدية، حي عرقة، حي ظهرة لبن، حي الخزامى، حي السفارات ,هجرة وادي لبن، حي العريجاء، حي الدريهمية، حي العريجاء الوسطى، حي شبرا، حي السويدي الغربي، حي ظهرة البديعة، حي سلطانة، حي الزهرة، حي السويدي , حي أحد، حي عكاظ، حي الشفاء، حي المروة، حي بدر، حي المصانع، حي المنصورية، حي عريض , جرة وادي لبن، حي ظهرة نمار حي ديراب، حي نمار، حي الحزم, , مظلات وسواتر الرياض , مظلات سيارات الرياض , هناجر , مظلات شينكو , مظلات فلل , مظلات التخصصي , مظلات بافضل الاسعار , نتواجد في انحاء المملكة , مظلات وسواتر الرياض , سواتر الرياض , مظلات الرياض , سواتر ومظلات الرياض , هناجر الرياض , بيوت شعر , الرياض للمظلات والسواتر*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول | مظلات وسواترالرياض*
*الإختيار الأول- شركة مظلات,سواتر ومظلات,مظلات سيارات ...*
www.alakhttiar.com
مظلات وسواتر الرياض , مظلات الرياض , سواتر الرياض ,مظلات,سواتر,سواتر ومظلات الرياض, مظلات - مظلات, مظلات - مظلات المظلات -سواتر السواتر, مظلات - مظلات المظلات سواتر - مظلات سيارات الاختيارالاول-معرضناالرياض-شارع التخصصي, مظلات - سيارات - مظلات سيارات - انواع السواتر, سواتر - سواتر, سواتر مظلات هناجر قرميد, سواتر مظلات قراميد هناجربالصورشاهدو معارض مظلات سيارات وسواتر الاختيارالاول, سواتر مضلات هناجر, هناجر - سيارات - مظلات سيارات - انواع السواتر, هناجر مشاريع الاختيارالاول, هناجر ومظلات الاختيارمظلات الخيام-مظلات مدارس0500559613مظلات قماش الماني(alakhttiar1), مظلات وسواتر - سواتر ومظلات - مظلات - سواتر - هناهر - بيوت شعر - قرميد, مظلات وسواتر الاختيار(الظل الحديث(-فرع التخصصي ت/0114996351 ج/0500559613, مظلات,سواتر,هناجر,مظلات وسواتر,الرياض,جدة,الدمام,تبوك, المدينة,عسير,التخصصي ,..
_شركة_ الإختيار الأول-_شركة مظلات_,سواتر ومظلات,_مظلات_,السواتر والمظلات,_مظلات_ وسواتر ,الهناجر,قريمد,_مظلات_ سيارات, _مظلات_ مدارس...
*الاختيارالاول التظليل الحديث لتركيب مظلات السيارات واعمال السواتر بالرياض - جدة - الدمام - خميس مشيط - ابها - المدينة المنورة جوال/0500559613 تليفاكس/0114996351 ج/0535553929*
*مظلات وسواتر التخصصي الرياض | مظلات وسواتر*
sawater-sa.com
_مظلات_ وسواتر الرياض
*معارضنا المعتمدة* 
*الرئيسي: الرياض - شارع *التخصصي
*المعارض بالمدن الاخرى*
*جدة - الدمام - الاحساء - خميس مشيط*
*لدينا مندوبينا في المناطق التالية:.*
*# المناطق الوسطى: الخرج - القصيم - حائل **# المناطق الغربية : جدة - مكة المكرمة - المدينة المنورة - الطائف - ينب# المناطق الشرقية: الدمام - الخبر - الأحساء - القطيف - - الخفجي - الجبيل - حفر الباطن**# المناطق الشمالية: تبوك - الجوف - عرعر .**# المناطق الجنوبية: عسير - الباحة - نجران - جازان **#مناطق اخرى: ننفذ الاعمال في جميع المدن الاخرى شرط ان تتجاوز المساحه 100 متر مربع**وعدة مدن اخرى بالمملكة*
*ننفذ مشآريع المظلات والسواتر والهناجروالمستودعات*
*بجميع منآطق السعوديه*​  للإتصالات والإستفسارات
ج/0500559613 ج/0535553929 ج/0548682241 ت/0114996351
* شهادة تسجيل معتمدة من وزارة التجارة والاستثمار
سجل تجاري رقم 1010896134
المركز الرئيسي / شارع التخصصي
الاسم التجاري للفرع/مؤسسة مظلات الاختيار الاول للمقاولات - سواترالرياض-مظلات وسواترالتخصصي
للأستفسار تواصل معنا على الارقام التالية
تليفاكس \ 0114996351 
ج \ 0500559613
ج \ 0535553929
ج \ 0548682241*​[/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]​


----------



## معرض التخصصي (22 أغسطس 2021)

*رد: شركة تركيب مظلات بالخرج 0553770074 توريد مشاريع مظلات بالخرج - مظلات مدارس وجامعات وكليات وساحات*

*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول الرياض افضل اسعار خصم 30%مظلات الاختيار الاول - مظلات الرياض افضل اعمال شركة مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول للمظلات تركيب مظلات للمنازل والمسابح - مظلات pvc - مظلات حدائق - مظلات لكسان*
*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول - الاختيار الاول المظلات و السواتر*
alakhttiar1.com
_مظلات_ ممرات _مظلات_ مداخل فنادق برجولات خشبية للممرات 0500559613 _مظلات_ ممرات .... _مظلات_ و _سواتر_ الاختيار الاول نقدم افضل _المظلات_ و _السواتر_ و الهناجر كما نوفر القرميد
 *مظلات وسواتر الرياض – معرض التخصصي
mthlat-sa.com/
مظلات وسواتر الرياض – سواتر الرياض – مظلات الرياض- تركيب سواتر بالرياض – هناجر الرياض – تركيب مظلات الرياض – مظلات بالرياض – سواتر ومظلات الرياض*
*سواتر و مظلات الرياض
سواتر و مظلات الرياض معرض مظلات وسواترالتخصصي
www.sawatr.com/
سواتر و مظلات لتغطية المسابح و الفلل و الحواجز الارضية و الاخشاب البلاستيكية 0535553929 مظلات وسواتر الرياض خصوم 35 % مظلات سيارات , مظلات , اسعار مذهلة *سواتر و مظلات لتغطية المسابح و الفلل و الحواجز الارضية و الاخشاب البلاستيكية 0535553929 _مظلات وسواتر_ الرياض خصوم 35 % مظلات سيارات , مظلات , اسعار مذهلة ,
مظلات - مظلات الرياض - مظلات التخصصي - _مظلات وسواتر_ الرياض - سواتر جدة - سواتر الرياض - تركيب مظلات الرياض - مظلات سيارات - شركة سواتر - شركة مظلات - هناجر
 *مظلات وسواتر - مظلات وسواتر التخصصي*
*مظلات وسواتر الاختيارالاول التخصصي*
سواتر ومظلات الرياض مظلات الرياض sawatr.com , _مظلات وسواتر_ الاختيار الاول | _مظلات وسواتر_
شاهد المزيد
*خدمات مظلات وسواتر التخصصي* 
شركة مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول الظل الحديث التخصصي
*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول | مظلات وسواتر 0500559613*
alakhttiar1.com
*[FONT=&quot]الاختيارالدمام // مظلات الاختيارالخميس // مظلات الاختيارابها // مظلات الاختيار جيزان للتواصل جوال : [FONT=&quot]0500559613** [FONT=&quot]- 0114996351* 
مشاريع _مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول_ 0500559613. مشاريع مظلات الاختيار الاول بأفضل الأسعار تشييد مظلات الشد الإنشائي مظلات مميزة السعر
*مظلات وسواتر التخصصي الرياض | *
*sawater-sa.com*
_تخصصنا : تصنيع وتصميم وتشييد مظلات سيارات - مظلات مواقف حكوميه وخاصه - مظلات سيارات فلل 
مظلات سيارات قصور وجميع الاستخدامات من المظلات للسيارات والمركبات بمختلف احجامها بجوده عاليه 
وتوريد وتركيب كافة الاعمال المعدنيه من المظلات الحديدة في استخدمات متعدده
منها مظلات المستشفيات ومواقف الموظفين للوزارات والشركات والمدارس والجامعات بمواصفات عالية واسعار مثالية.
جميع انواع الاعمال بالصناعات المقاومه للحرارة وعوامل الجو الطبيعيه_
_مظلات_ وسواتر الرياض,مظلات وسواترالتخصصي
*سواتر و مظلات الرياض,*
*مظلات , سواتر , مظلات و سواتر الرياض , مظلات الرياض , سواتر الرياض,مظلات وسواتر الاختيارالاول,سواترالتخصصي,مظلات وسواتر*
مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول- الرياض-التخصصي-حي النخيل ت/0114996351 ج/ 0500559613
*مظلات سيارات وسواتر بالرياض* pvc و* سواتر* الرياض *مظلات سيارات*
*مظلات وسواتر - مظلات وسواتر التخصصي*
sawater-sa.com
تقدم _مظلات وسواتر_ افضل الاعمال _للمظلات والسواتر_ . _مظلات وسواتر_ الرياض 0500559613 , مظلات سيارات , خصومات مذهلة , اشكال جديدة , مظلات الرياض , مظلات فلل , سواتر
نهتم فى مؤسسة مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول بتوفير مظلات باحجام تتسع لاي عدد من المظلات تناسب المواقف للتظليل الكامل وحماية زجاج ومقاعد السيارات بالاضافة لتركيب مظلات سيارات الفلل والقصور ولاصحاب المنازل ومواقف الشركات وتظليل سيارات الطلبة والاساتذة بالجامعات والاطباء بالمستشفيات ومواقف المولات التجارية
ج/0500559613 ج/0535553929
تركيب مظلات تغطية الخزانات والتكييفات باسطح المنازل-تركيب مظلات العاب الاطفال بالحضانات وروض الاطفال.
توفر المظلة الحماية الكاملة للسيارة فلا تحتاج لكثرة الغسيل والتنظيف للتخلص من الغبار بالاضافة الى انها توفر الخصوصية عند تركيبها داخل الفلل والقصور والاماكن العامة.
تتفاوت اسعار مظلات السيارات حسب حجم السيارة او السيارات المطلوب تظليلها.
فوائد تظليل السيارات:
1-حماية الزجاج من اشعة الشمس فلا يصاب الزجاج بالسرطان بالاضافة الى حماية الديكورات الداخلية للسيارة و المقاعد خصوصا اذا كانت من الجلد من التعرض لاشعة الشمس المباشرة.
2-تجنب الاضرار الخطيرة التى قد تنجم نتيجة ارتفاع درجة حرارة الموتور بفعل حرارة الشمس مما يساعد على طول العمر الافتراضي للموتور .
3-تظليل السيارة بشكل جيد خاصة فى فصل الصيف يجعل التكييف يعمل بشكل اكثر كفاءة.
4-تجنب تغير لون سيارتك الذى يذهب ويتعرض للبهتان نتيجة وقوف السيارة مدة طويلة فى الشمس بدون تظليل.
*شركة سواتر ومظلات الاختيار الاول لتركيب مشاريع مظلات - السواتر - الهناجر - القرميد - البيوت الشعر - المستودعات- *
*ج/0500559613 ج/0535553929 ج/0548682241 ت/0114996351*
*تقدم ارقي واجمل انواع المظلات والسواتروالهناجر وانشاء المستودعات العامة كما نقوم بتوريد وتصميم وتنفيذ جميع انواع المظلات والسواترللمشاريع العامة الحكومية والخاصة بالشركات والفلل والقصور ومن اولويتنا :-*
*مظلات السيارات - مظلات المسابح -مظلات المدارس - مظلات  الساحات - هناجر حديد - سواتر شرائح- سواتر مجدول - سواتر اقمشه - سواتر جدارية - شبوك زراعيه - وتشييد جميع انواع المظلات والسواتر الخشبيه (فيمكو) بجوده عاليه*
*وتوريد وتركيب كافة الاعمال المعدنيه والمظلات وتغطيتها بالقماش pvc او بالصاج المعرج مع العازل ساندوتش بانل وكافة انواع الهناجر ويتم وصل القماش بماكينة خاصة لاجراء اللحام الحراري ( الكبس الحراري ) للقماش pvc المقاومه للحرارة وعوامل الجو الطبيعيه ..*
*مظلات سيارات متطورة وذات مواصفات عالية.*
*مظلات سيارات معلقة بدون أعمدة من الأمام لسهولة التوقف والحركة.*
*مظلات سيارات ذات أشكال جديدة ورائعة, منها الهرمي ومنها المقوسة وغيرها.*
*مظلات للسيارات بكافة أشكالها وأحجامها.*
*مظلات سيارات من قماش البولي إثلين Polyethylene shade net covers*
*مظلات سيارات من قماش بي في سي PVC, PVDF covers*
*مظلات وسواتر شركة الاختيار الاول التخصصي*
*مظلات وسواتر شركة الاختيار الاول نقدم أفضل أنواع المظلات من خلال خبراء ومتخصصون في تركيب المظلاتوالسواتر والهناجر بمستوى جودة عالي للشركات والمصانع والبنوك ومواقف السيارات والمستشفيات باستخدام أفضل وأحدث التقنيات وأفضل الخامات نحن متخصصون في مجال الإنشاء والدراسات الهندسية*
*سواتر ومظلات شركة الاختيار الاول السعودية توفر أفضل المواصفات في المظلات من أجل تقديم خدمة أفضل تحوز على رضاكم:*
*- مظلات عازلة للحرارة من أفضل المواد العازلة للحرارة لحماية السيارات من الحرارة المرتفعة للشمس*
*- شكل جذاب ومميز يتناسب مع طبيعة المكان*
*- الهيكل الحديدي مطلي بمواد عازلة لحمايته من الصدأ والتأكل*
*- عمل المظلات بطرق فنية لاستيعاب أكبر عدد من السيارات*
*نقدم في مظلات وسواتر شركة الاختيار الاول أفضل أنواع المظلات والسواتر المصنعة من أجود الخامات للتناسب مع جو المملكة ودرجات الحرارة الشديدة والمحافظة على السيارات خلال فترة تواجدها* 
*نتشرف بوجود افضل كادر فني ومهندسون ومشرفوت متخصصون فى تركيبات وتنفيذ مشاريع المظلات والسواتر وجميع اعمال الحدادة.
يتوفر لدينا مجال تنفيذ وتركيب:
سواتر حديد-افضل انواع المظلات للسيارات-مظلات مدارس-مظلات مداخل البيت-مظلات الشد الانشائي-مظلات مساجد-سواتر خشبية-سواتر شينكو-مظلات شينكو-قرميد معدني-مظلات قماش-مظلات متحركة-مظلات بلاستيك-مظلات  هرمية.*
*مظلات سيارات من الاختيارالاول 0114996351 اسعار مخفضه 80 ريال للمتر ضمان 10 سنوات سواترالاختيارالاول-*
مظلات مداخل الفلل-تركيب مظلات خارجية للحدائق-مظلات مداخل فلل خارجية وفنادق-تركيب المظلات للمداخل-أجدد اشكال مظلات منازل
مظلات مداخل الفلل والمنازل و الفنادق والشركات متوفرة لدي مؤسسة الأختيار الاول بأشكال جمالية مميزة.نوفر فى مؤسسة مظلات الرياض-نقوم بتركيب مظلات مداخل فلل وبيوت و منشأت تجارية وسكنية .تمنح مظلات المداخل شكل جمالي للمكان كما انها تساعد على ملء فراغات المداخل.
ج/0500559613 
ج/0535553929​


​ نعتمد أحدث أشكال مظلات خشبية للمداخل حيث يعتبر الخشب بنوعيه الطبيعي والمعالج من العناصر الرئيسية فى تصنيع مظلات المداخل فالخشب يجعل المنزل يظهر فى حجم أكبر.
لا ينبغي عليك عزيزى العميل اهمال المدخل الرئيسي لمنزلك او فلتك فهو واجهتك امام الضيوف وهو جزء رئيسى من تصميم المنزل لذا احرص على تجميله بمظلة راقية جميلة تزينه وتمنع دخول الشمس عن المنزل فى نفس الوقت.
مظلات الممرات الخشبية فى حدائق المنازل:
نقوم بتركيب المظلات الخشبية بحيث تشكل ممر جميل للحدائق المنزلية.
مظلات بلاستيك للمداخل:
نقوم بتركيب مظلات بلاستيك لمداخل المنازل والفلل تسمح بمرور الضوء النهاري للمنزل.
مظلات اشرعة بي في سي:
نقوم بتركيب مظلات شراعية قماشية انيقة بالوان تتناسب مع الوان دهانات المنازل.
مظلات مداخل لكسان:
نوفر مظلات مداخل من اللكسان بالوان وتغطيات مختلفة شفافة و قاتمة حسب الطلب.
مظلات مثبتة فى الحائط:
نقوم بتركيب المظلات الثابتة لواجهات المنازل.
مواصفات مظلات مداخل الفلل و المنازل:
1-حجب أشعة الشمس الحارقة فى الصيف.
2-إمكانية التزيين بالزهور والنباتات و الإضاءات.
3-عزل الأتربة والغبار عن المنزل او الفلة.
4-سهولة التنظيف والتلميع وعدم التعرض للتأكل.
مظلات مداخل الفلل
يتم تركيب مظلات المداخل للفلل ومظلات سيارات بالمداخل فى مؤسسة الأختيار الاول فى وقت قياسي و بأشكال تتناسب مع واجهات المنازل والفلل.
مظلات خارجية للحدائق
متخصصون فى تركيب مظلات جلسات خارجية للحدائق من أجود نوعيات خامات قماش البي في سي الكوري العازل للحرارة والمضاد للتمزق والإهتراء.
بالإضافة لتوفير نوعيات مظلات الخشب البلاستيكي والحديدي الخشابي لتظليل أماكن الجلوس بالحدائق.
نوفر أشكال مظلات الحدائق بالأشكال الهرمية والدائرية والمخروطية والقوسية فلدينا جميع الأشكال التى ترضي كل الأذواق.
مظلات مداخل الفلل















نعتمد أحدث أشكال مظلات خشبية للمداخل حيث يعتبر الخشب بنوعيه الطبيعي والمعالج من العناصر الرئيسية فى تصنيع مظلات المداخل فالخشب يجعل المنزل يظهر فى حجم أكبر.​



لا ينبغي عليك عزيزى العميل اهمال المدخل الرئيسي لمنزلك او فلتك فهو واجهتك امام الضيوف 
وهو جزء رئيسى من تصميم المنزل لذا احرص على تجميله بمظلة راقية جميلة تزينه وتمنع دخول الشمس عن المنزل فى نفس الوقت.​



مظلات الممرات الخشبية فى حدائق المنازل:
نقوم بتركيب المظلات الخشبية بحيث تشكل ممر جميل للحدائق المنزلية.​



مظلات بلاستيك للمداخل:
نقوم بتركيب مظلات بلاستيك لمداخل المنازل والفلل تسمح بمرور الضوء النهاري للمنزل.





مظلات اشرعة بي في سي:
نقوم بتركيب مظلات شراعية قماشية انيقة بالوان تتناسب مع الوان دهانات المنازل.​



مظلات مداخل لكسان:
نوفر مظلات مداخل من اللكسان بالوان وتغطيات مختلفة شفافة و قاتمة حسب الطلب.
مظلات مثبتة فى الحائط:
نقوم بتركيب المظلات الثابتة لواجهات المنازل.​





مظلات مداخل فلل وقصور _*مظلات مداخل الفلل الرياض*_​



مواصفات مظلات مداخل الفلل و المنازل:
1-حجب أشعة الشمس الحارقة فى الصيف.
2-إمكانية التزيين بالزهور والنباتات و الإضاءات.
3-عزل الأتربة والغبار عن المنزل او الفلة.
4-سهولة التنظيف والتلميع وعدم التعرض للتأكل.
يتم تركيب مظلات المداخل للفلل ومظلات سيارات بالمداخل فى مؤسسة الأختيار الاول فى وقت قياسي و بأشكال تتناسب مع واجهات المنازل والفلل.​











مظلات خارجية للحدائق





متخصصون فى تركيب مظلات جلسات خارجية للحدائق من أجود نوعيات خامات قماش البي في سي الكوري العازل للحرارة والمضاد للتمزق والإهتراء.
بالإضافة لتوفير نوعيات مظلات الخشب البلاستيكي والحديدي الخشابي لتظليل أماكن الجلوس بالحدائق.
نوفر أشكال مظلات الحدائق بالأشكال الهرمية والدائرية والمخروطية والقوسية فلدينا جميع الأشكال التى ترضي كل الأذواق.​​​*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول0553770074 www.alaktiar.com *
*مظلات وسواتر مؤسسة الاختيار الأول اسم مميز في عالم المظلات والسواتر على مدار سنوات طويلة ، هناجر ، قرميد ، خيام ، بيوت شعر ، مظلات الرياض, تركيب مظلات وسواتر* لمتابعة جديد اعمال مؤسسة مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول اضغط هنا
*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول *
www.alaktiar.com
مظلات وسواتر جدة , مظلات سيارات الطائف , مظلات مكة , مظلات سيارات الرياض , سواتر الخرج , مظلات الدمام , مظلات المدينة , سواتر جدة
مظلات ينبع , مظلات الرياض , سواتر الطائف , سواتر مكة , سواتر ومظلات الرياض , مظلات وسواتر الرياض , مظلات الاحساء , سواتر الدمام
مظلات الخميس , سواتر ابها , مظلات جازان , مظلات نجران , مظلات المناطق الوسطى , الدلم , السليل , المزاحمية , القصيم , بريدة , الخرج , الرياض , التخصصي
مظلات وسواتر فلل , مظلات فلل , مظلات سيارات , مظلات حدائق , مظلات مسابح , مظلات متحركة , مظلات احواش , مظلات مداخل , مظلات قصور , مظلات الرياض , حي العليا، حي السليمانية، حي الملك عبد العزيز، حي الملك عبد الله، حي الورود، حي صلاح الدين، حي الواحة، حي الملك فهد، حي المرسلات، حي النزهة، حي المغرزات، حي المروج، حي المصيف، حي التعاون، حي الإزدهار , حي الربيع، حي الندى، حي الصحافة، حي النرجس، حي العارض، حي النفل، حي العقيق، حي الوادي، حي الغدير، حي الياسمين، حي الفلاح، حي بنبان، حي القيروان، حي حطين، حي الملقا , حي المعذر، حي المحمدية، حي الرحمانية، حي الرائد، حي النخيل الغربي، حي النخيل، حي أم الحمام الشرقي، حي أم الحمام , حي الدوبية، حي القرى، حي الصناعية، حي الوسيطاء، حي معكال، حي الفيصلية، حي منفوحة، حي المنصورة، حي اليمامة، حي سلام، حي جبرة، حي عتيقة، حي غبيراء، حي البطيحا، حي الخالدية، حي الديرة، حي الصالحية، حي العود، حي المرقب، حي منفوحة الجديدة , حي الدار البيضاء، حي طيبة، حي المنصورية , حي الرفيعة، حي الهدا، حي الشرقية، حي الناصرية، حي صياح، حي الوشام، حي النموذجية، حي المعذر، حي المؤتمرات، ، حي أم سليم، حي الشميسي، حي الجرادية، حي الفاخرية، حي عليشة , حي الحائر، حي الغنامية , النسيم الشرقي، النسيم الغربي، الريان، الروابي، المنار، السلام، النظيم، الندوة , خشم العان، حي الدفاع، حي المناخ، حي السلي، حي النور، حي الإسكان، حي الصناعية الجديدة، حي الجزيرة، حي السعادة، حي الفيحاء، حي هيت، حي البريه، حي المشاعل , حي جرير، حي الربوة، حي الزهراء، حي الصفا، حي الضباط، حي الملز، حي الوزارات، حي الفاروق، حي العمل، حي ثليم، حي المربع، حي الفوطة , حي الروضة، حي الرمال، حي المونسية، حي قرطبة، حي الجنادرية، حي القادسية، حي اليرموك، حي غرناطة، حي أشبيلية، حي الحمراء، حي المعيزلية، حي الخليج، حي الملك فيصل، حي القدس، حي النهضة، حي الأندلس , حي المهدية، حي عرقة، حي ظهرة لبن، حي الخزامى، حي السفارات ,هجرة وادي لبن، حي العريجاء، حي الدريهمية، حي العريجاء الوسطى، حي شبرا، حي السويدي الغربي، حي ظهرة البديعة، حي سلطانة، حي الزهرة، حي السويدي , حي أحد، حي عكاظ، حي الشفاء، حي المروة، حي بدر، حي المصانع، حي المنصورية، حي عريض , جرة وادي لبن، حي ظهرة نمار حي ديراب، حي نمار، حي الحزم, , مظلات وسواتر الرياض , مظلات سيارات الرياض , هناجر , مظلات شينكو , مظلات فلل , مظلات التخصصي , مظلات بافضل الاسعار , نتواجد في انحاء المملكة , مظلات وسواتر الرياض , سواتر الرياض , مظلات الرياض , سواتر ومظلات الرياض , هناجر الرياض , بيوت شعر , الرياض للمظلات والسواتر*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول | مظلات وسواترالرياض*
*الإختيار الأول- شركة مظلات,سواتر ومظلات,مظلات سيارات ...*
www.alakhttiar.com
مظلات وسواتر الرياض , مظلات الرياض , سواتر الرياض ,مظلات,سواتر,سواتر ومظلات الرياض, مظلات - مظلات, مظلات - مظلات المظلات -سواتر السواتر, مظلات - مظلات المظلات  سواتر - مظلات سيارات الاختيارالاول-معرضناالرياض-شارع التخصصي, مظلات - سيارات - مظلات سيارات - انواع السواتر, سواتر - سواتر, سواتر مظلات هناجر قرميد, سواتر مظلات قراميد هناجربالصورشاهدو معارض مظلات سيارات وسواتر  الاختيارالاول, سواتر مضلات هناجر, هناجر - سيارات - مظلات سيارات - انواع السواتر, هناجر مشاريع الاختيارالاول, هناجر ومظلات الاختيارمظلات الخيام-مظلات مدارس0500559613مظلات قماش الماني(alakhttiar1), مظلات وسواتر - سواتر ومظلات - مظلات - سواتر - هناهر - بيوت شعر - قرميد, مظلات وسواتر الاختيار(الظل الحديث(-فرع التخصصي ت/0114996351 ج/0500559613, مظلات,سواتر,هناجر,مظلات وسواتر,الرياض,جدة,الدمام,تبوك, المدينة,عسير,التخصصي ,..
_شركة_ الإختيار الأول-_شركة مظلات_,سواتر ومظلات,_مظلات_,السواتر والمظلات,_مظلات_ وسواتر ,الهناجر,قريمد,_مظلات_ سيارات, _مظلات_ مدارس...
*الاختيارالاول التظليل الحديث لتركيب مظلات السيارات واعمال السواتر بالرياض - جدة - الدمام - خميس مشيط - ابها - المدينة المنورة جوال/0500559613 تليفاكس/0114996351 ج/0535553929*
*مظلات وسواتر التخصصي الرياض | مظلات وسواتر*
sawater-sa.com
_مظلات_ وسواتر الرياض
*معارضنا المعتمدة* 
*الرئيسي: الرياض - شارع *التخصصي
*المعارض بالمدن الاخرى*
*جدة - الدمام - الاحساء - خميس مشيط*
*لدينا مندوبينا في المناطق التالية:.*
*# المناطق الوسطى: الخرج - القصيم - حائل **# المناطق الغربية : جدة - مكة المكرمة - المدينة المنورة - الطائف - ينب# المناطق الشرقية: الدمام - الخبر - الأحساء - القطيف - - الخفجي - الجبيل - حفر الباطن**# المناطق الشمالية: تبوك - الجوف - عرعر .**# المناطق الجنوبية: عسير - الباحة - نجران - جازان **#مناطق اخرى: ننفذ الاعمال في جميع المدن الاخرى شرط ان تتجاوز المساحه 100 متر مربع**وعدة مدن اخرى بالمملكة*
*ننفذ مشآريع المظلات والسواتر والهناجروالمستودعات*
*بجميع منآطق السعوديه*​  للإتصالات والإستفسارات
ج/0500559613 ج/0535553929 ج/0548682241 ت/0114996351
* شهادة تسجيل معتمدة من وزارة التجارة والاستثمار
سجل تجاري رقم 1010896134
المركز الرئيسي / شارع التخصصي
الاسم التجاري للفرع/مؤسسة مظلات الاختيار الاول للمقاولات - سواترالرياض-مظلات وسواترالتخصصي
للأستفسار تواصل معنا على الارقام التالية
تليفاكس \ 0114996351 
ج \ 0500559613
ج \ 0535553929
ج \ 0548682241*​[/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]​


----------



## معرض التخصصي (24 أغسطس 2021)

*رد: شركة تركيب مظلات بالخرج 0553770074 توريد مشاريع مظلات بالخرج - مظلات مدارس وجامعات وكليات وساحات*

*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول الرياض افضل اسعار خصم 30%مظلات الاختيار الاول - مظلات الرياض افضل اعمال شركة مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول للمظلات تركيب مظلات للمنازل والمسابح - مظلات pvc - مظلات حدائق - مظلات لكسان*
*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول - الاختيار الاول المظلات و السواتر*
alakhttiar1.com
_مظلات_ ممرات _مظلات_ مداخل فنادق برجولات خشبية للممرات 0500559613 _مظلات_ ممرات .... _مظلات_ و _سواتر_ الاختيار الاول نقدم افضل _المظلات_ و _السواتر_ و الهناجر كما نوفر القرميد
 *مظلات وسواتر الرياض – معرض التخصصي
mthlat-sa.com/
مظلات وسواتر الرياض – سواتر الرياض – مظلات الرياض- تركيب سواتر بالرياض – هناجر الرياض – تركيب مظلات الرياض – مظلات بالرياض – سواتر ومظلات الرياض*
*سواتر و مظلات الرياض
سواتر و مظلات الرياض معرض مظلات وسواترالتخصصي
www.sawatr.com/
سواتر و مظلات لتغطية المسابح و الفلل و الحواجز الارضية و الاخشاب البلاستيكية 0535553929 مظلات وسواتر الرياض خصوم 35 % مظلات سيارات , مظلات , اسعار مذهلة *سواتر و مظلات لتغطية المسابح و الفلل و الحواجز الارضية و الاخشاب البلاستيكية 0535553929 _مظلات وسواتر_ الرياض خصوم 35 % مظلات سيارات , مظلات , اسعار مذهلة ,
مظلات - مظلات الرياض - مظلات التخصصي - _مظلات وسواتر_ الرياض - سواتر جدة - سواتر الرياض - تركيب مظلات الرياض - مظلات سيارات - شركة سواتر - شركة مظلات - هناجر
 *مظلات وسواتر - مظلات وسواتر التخصصي*
*مظلات وسواتر الاختيارالاول التخصصي*
سواتر ومظلات الرياض مظلات الرياض sawatr.com , _مظلات وسواتر_ الاختيار الاول | _مظلات وسواتر_
شاهد المزيد
*خدمات مظلات وسواتر التخصصي* 
شركة مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول الظل الحديث التخصصي
*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول | مظلات وسواتر 0500559613*
alakhttiar1.com
*[FONT=&quot]الاختيارالدمام // مظلات الاختيارالخميس // مظلات الاختيارابها // مظلات الاختيار جيزان للتواصل جوال : [FONT=&quot]0500559613** [FONT=&quot]- 0114996351* 
مشاريع _مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول_ 0500559613. مشاريع مظلات الاختيار الاول بأفضل الأسعار تشييد مظلات الشد الإنشائي مظلات مميزة السعر
*مظلات وسواتر التخصصي الرياض | *
*sawater-sa.com*
_تخصصنا : تصنيع وتصميم وتشييد مظلات سيارات - مظلات مواقف حكوميه وخاصه - مظلات سيارات فلل 
مظلات سيارات قصور وجميع الاستخدامات من المظلات للسيارات والمركبات بمختلف احجامها بجوده عاليه 
وتوريد وتركيب كافة الاعمال المعدنيه من المظلات الحديدة في استخدمات متعدده
منها مظلات المستشفيات ومواقف الموظفين للوزارات والشركات والمدارس والجامعات بمواصفات عالية واسعار مثالية.
جميع انواع الاعمال بالصناعات المقاومه للحرارة وعوامل الجو الطبيعيه_
_مظلات_ وسواتر الرياض,مظلات وسواترالتخصصي
*سواتر و مظلات الرياض,*
*مظلات , سواتر , مظلات و سواتر الرياض , مظلات الرياض , سواتر الرياض,مظلات وسواتر الاختيارالاول,سواترالتخصصي,مظلات وسواتر*
مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول- الرياض-التخصصي-حي النخيل ت/0114996351 ج/ 0500559613
*مظلات سيارات وسواتر بالرياض* pvc و* سواتر* الرياض *مظلات سيارات*
*مظلات وسواتر - مظلات وسواتر التخصصي*
sawater-sa.com
تقدم _مظلات وسواتر_ افضل الاعمال _للمظلات والسواتر_ . _مظلات وسواتر_ الرياض 0500559613 , مظلات سيارات , خصومات مذهلة , اشكال جديدة , مظلات الرياض , مظلات فلل , سواتر
نهتم فى مؤسسة مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول بتوفير مظلات باحجام تتسع لاي عدد من المظلات تناسب المواقف للتظليل الكامل وحماية زجاج ومقاعد السيارات بالاضافة لتركيب مظلات سيارات الفلل والقصور ولاصحاب المنازل ومواقف الشركات وتظليل سيارات الطلبة والاساتذة بالجامعات والاطباء بالمستشفيات ومواقف المولات التجارية
ج/0500559613 ج/0535553929
تركيب مظلات تغطية الخزانات والتكييفات باسطح المنازل-تركيب مظلات العاب الاطفال بالحضانات وروض الاطفال.
توفر المظلة الحماية الكاملة للسيارة فلا تحتاج لكثرة الغسيل والتنظيف للتخلص من الغبار بالاضافة الى انها توفر الخصوصية عند تركيبها داخل الفلل والقصور والاماكن العامة.
تتفاوت اسعار مظلات السيارات حسب حجم السيارة او السيارات المطلوب تظليلها.
فوائد تظليل السيارات:
1-حماية الزجاج من اشعة الشمس فلا يصاب الزجاج بالسرطان بالاضافة الى  حماية الديكورات الداخلية للسيارة و المقاعد خصوصا اذا كانت من الجلد من التعرض لاشعة الشمس المباشرة.
2-تجنب الاضرار الخطيرة التى قد تنجم نتيجة ارتفاع درجة حرارة الموتور بفعل حرارة الشمس مما يساعد على طول العمر الافتراضي للموتور .
3-تظليل السيارة بشكل جيد خاصة فى فصل الصيف يجعل التكييف يعمل بشكل اكثر كفاءة.
4-تجنب تغير لون سيارتك الذى يذهب ويتعرض للبهتان نتيجة وقوف السيارة مدة طويلة فى الشمس بدون تظليل.
*شركة سواتر ومظلات الاختيار الاول لتركيب مشاريع مظلات - السواتر - الهناجر - القرميد - البيوت الشعر - المستودعات- *
*ج/0500559613 ج/0535553929 ج/0548682241 ت/0114996351*
*تقدم ارقي واجمل انواع المظلات والسواتروالهناجر وانشاء المستودعات العامة كما نقوم بتوريد وتصميم وتنفيذ جميع انواع المظلات والسواترللمشاريع العامة الحكومية والخاصة بالشركات والفلل والقصور ومن اولويتنا :-*
*مظلات السيارات - مظلات المسابح -مظلات المدارس - مظلات  الساحات - هناجر حديد - سواتر شرائح- سواتر مجدول - سواتر اقمشه - سواتر جدارية - شبوك زراعيه - وتشييد جميع انواع المظلات والسواتر الخشبيه (فيمكو) بجوده عاليه*
*وتوريد وتركيب كافة الاعمال المعدنيه والمظلات وتغطيتها بالقماش pvc او بالصاج المعرج مع العازل ساندوتش بانل وكافة انواع الهناجر ويتم وصل القماش بماكينة خاصة لاجراء اللحام الحراري ( الكبس الحراري ) للقماش pvc المقاومه للحرارة وعوامل الجو الطبيعيه ..*
*مظلات سيارات متطورة وذات مواصفات عالية.*
*مظلات سيارات معلقة بدون أعمدة من الأمام لسهولة التوقف والحركة.*
*مظلات سيارات ذات أشكال جديدة ورائعة, منها الهرمي ومنها المقوسة وغيرها.*
*مظلات للسيارات بكافة أشكالها وأحجامها.*
*مظلات سيارات من قماش البولي إثلين Polyethylene shade net covers*
*مظلات سيارات من قماش بي في سي PVC, PVDF covers*
*مظلات وسواتر شركة الاختيار الاول التخصصي*
*مظلات وسواتر شركة الاختيار الاول نقدم أفضل أنواع المظلات من خلال خبراء ومتخصصون في تركيب المظلاتوالسواتر والهناجر بمستوى جودة عالي للشركات والمصانع والبنوك ومواقف السيارات والمستشفيات باستخدام أفضل وأحدث التقنيات وأفضل الخامات نحن متخصصون في مجال الإنشاء والدراسات الهندسية*
*سواتر ومظلات شركة الاختيار الاول السعودية توفر أفضل المواصفات في المظلات من أجل تقديم خدمة أفضل تحوز على رضاكم:*
*- مظلات عازلة للحرارة من أفضل المواد العازلة للحرارة لحماية السيارات من الحرارة المرتفعة للشمس*
*- شكل جذاب ومميز يتناسب مع طبيعة المكان*
*- الهيكل الحديدي مطلي بمواد عازلة لحمايته من الصدأ والتأكل*
*- عمل المظلات بطرق فنية لاستيعاب أكبر عدد من السيارات*
*نقدم في مظلات وسواتر شركة الاختيار الاول أفضل أنواع المظلات والسواتر المصنعة من أجود الخامات للتناسب مع جو المملكة ودرجات الحرارة الشديدة والمحافظة على السيارات خلال فترة تواجدها* 
*نتشرف بوجود افضل كادر فني ومهندسون ومشرفوت متخصصون فى تركيبات وتنفيذ مشاريع المظلات والسواتر وجميع اعمال الحدادة.
يتوفر لدينا مجال تنفيذ وتركيب:
سواتر حديد-افضل انواع المظلات للسيارات-مظلات مدارس-مظلات مداخل البيت-مظلات الشد الانشائي-مظلات مساجد-سواتر خشبية-سواتر شينكو-مظلات شينكو-قرميد معدني-مظلات قماش-مظلات متحركة-مظلات بلاستيك-مظلات هرمية.*
*مظلات سيارات من الاختيارالاول 0114996351 اسعار مخفضه 80 ريال للمتر ضمان 10 سنوات سواترالاختيارالاول-*
مظلات مداخل الفلل-تركيب مظلات خارجية للحدائق-مظلات مداخل فلل خارجية وفنادق-تركيب المظلات للمداخل-أجدد اشكال مظلات منازل
مظلات مداخل الفلل والمنازل و الفنادق والشركات متوفرة لدي مؤسسة الأختيار الاول بأشكال جمالية مميزة.نوفر فى مؤسسة مظلات الرياض-نقوم بتركيب مظلات مداخل فلل وبيوت و منشأت تجارية وسكنية .تمنح مظلات المداخل شكل جمالي للمكان كما انها تساعد على ملء فراغات المداخل.
ج/0500559613 
ج/0535553929​


​ نعتمد أحدث أشكال مظلات خشبية للمداخل حيث يعتبر الخشب بنوعيه الطبيعي والمعالج من العناصر الرئيسية فى تصنيع مظلات المداخل فالخشب يجعل المنزل  يظهر فى حجم أكبر.
لا ينبغي عليك عزيزى العميل اهمال المدخل الرئيسي لمنزلك او فلتك فهو واجهتك امام الضيوف وهو جزء رئيسى من تصميم المنزل لذا احرص على تجميله بمظلة راقية جميلة تزينه وتمنع دخول الشمس عن المنزل فى نفس الوقت.
مظلات الممرات الخشبية فى حدائق المنازل:
نقوم بتركيب المظلات الخشبية بحيث تشكل ممر جميل للحدائق المنزلية.
مظلات بلاستيك للمداخل:
نقوم بتركيب مظلات بلاستيك لمداخل المنازل والفلل تسمح بمرور الضوء النهاري للمنزل.
مظلات اشرعة بي في سي:
نقوم بتركيب مظلات شراعية قماشية انيقة بالوان تتناسب مع الوان دهانات المنازل.
مظلات مداخل لكسان:
نوفر مظلات مداخل من اللكسان بالوان وتغطيات مختلفة شفافة و قاتمة حسب الطلب.
مظلات مثبتة فى الحائط:
نقوم بتركيب المظلات الثابتة لواجهات المنازل.
مواصفات مظلات مداخل الفلل و المنازل:
1-حجب أشعة الشمس الحارقة فى الصيف.
2-إمكانية التزيين بالزهور والنباتات و الإضاءات.
3-عزل الأتربة والغبار عن المنزل او الفلة.
4-سهولة التنظيف والتلميع وعدم التعرض للتأكل.
مظلات مداخل الفلل
يتم تركيب مظلات المداخل للفلل  ومظلات سيارات بالمداخل فى مؤسسة الأختيار الاول فى وقت قياسي و بأشكال تتناسب مع واجهات المنازل والفلل.
مظلات خارجية للحدائق
متخصصون فى تركيب مظلات جلسات خارجية للحدائق من أجود نوعيات خامات قماش البي في سي الكوري العازل للحرارة والمضاد للتمزق والإهتراء.
بالإضافة لتوفير نوعيات مظلات الخشب البلاستيكي والحديدي الخشابي لتظليل أماكن الجلوس بالحدائق.
نوفر أشكال مظلات الحدائق بالأشكال الهرمية والدائرية والمخروطية والقوسية فلدينا جميع الأشكال التى ترضي كل الأذواق.
مظلات مداخل الفلل
















نعتمد أحدث أشكال مظلات خشبية للمداخل حيث يعتبر الخشب بنوعيه الطبيعي والمعالج من العناصر الرئيسية فى تصنيع مظلات المداخل فالخشب يجعل المنزل يظهر فى حجم أكبر.​



لا ينبغي عليك عزيزى العميل اهمال المدخل الرئيسي لمنزلك او فلتك فهو واجهتك امام الضيوف 
وهو جزء رئيسى من تصميم المنزل لذا احرص على تجميله بمظلة راقية جميلة تزينه وتمنع دخول الشمس عن المنزل فى نفس الوقت.​



مظلات الممرات الخشبية فى حدائق المنازل:
نقوم بتركيب المظلات الخشبية بحيث تشكل ممر جميل للحدائق المنزلية.​



مظلات بلاستيك للمداخل:
نقوم بتركيب مظلات بلاستيك لمداخل المنازل والفلل تسمح بمرور الضوء النهاري للمنزل.





مظلات اشرعة بي في سي:
نقوم بتركيب مظلات شراعية قماشية انيقة بالوان تتناسب مع الوان دهانات المنازل.​



مظلات مداخل لكسان:
نوفر مظلات مداخل من اللكسان بالوان وتغطيات مختلفة شفافة و قاتمة حسب الطلب.
مظلات مثبتة فى الحائط:
نقوم بتركيب المظلات الثابتة لواجهات المنازل.​





مظلات مداخل فلل وقصور _*مظلات مداخل الفلل الرياض*_​



مواصفات مظلات مداخل الفلل و المنازل:
1-حجب أشعة الشمس الحارقة فى الصيف.
2-إمكانية التزيين بالزهور والنباتات و الإضاءات.
3-عزل الأتربة والغبار عن المنزل او الفلة.
4-سهولة التنظيف والتلميع وعدم التعرض للتأكل.
يتم تركيب مظلات المداخل للفلل ومظلات سيارات بالمداخل فى مؤسسة الأختيار الاول فى وقت قياسي و بأشكال تتناسب مع واجهات المنازل والفلل.​











مظلات خارجية للحدائق





متخصصون فى تركيب مظلات جلسات خارجية للحدائق من أجود نوعيات خامات قماش البي في سي الكوري العازل للحرارة والمضاد للتمزق والإهتراء.
بالإضافة لتوفير نوعيات مظلات الخشب البلاستيكي والحديدي الخشابي لتظليل أماكن الجلوس بالحدائق.
نوفر أشكال مظلات الحدائق بالأشكال الهرمية والدائرية والمخروطية والقوسية فلدينا جميع الأشكال التى ترضي كل الأذواق.​​​*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول0553770074 www.alaktiar.com *
*مظلات وسواتر مؤسسة الاختيار الأول اسم مميز في عالم المظلات والسواتر على مدار سنوات طويلة ، هناجر ، قرميد ، خيام ، بيوت شعر ، مظلات الرياض, تركيب مظلات وسواتر* لمتابعة جديد اعمال مؤسسة مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول اضغط هنا
*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول *
www.alaktiar.com
مظلات وسواتر جدة , مظلات سيارات الطائف , مظلات مكة , مظلات سيارات الرياض , سواتر الخرج , مظلات الدمام , مظلات المدينة , سواتر جدة
مظلات ينبع , مظلات الرياض , سواتر الطائف , سواتر مكة , سواتر ومظلات الرياض , مظلات وسواتر الرياض , مظلات الاحساء , سواتر الدمام
مظلات الخميس , سواتر ابها , مظلات جازان , مظلات نجران , مظلات المناطق الوسطى , الدلم , السليل , المزاحمية , القصيم , بريدة , الخرج , الرياض , التخصصي
مظلات وسواتر فلل , مظلات فلل , مظلات سيارات , مظلات حدائق , مظلات مسابح , مظلات متحركة , مظلات احواش , مظلات مداخل , مظلات قصور , مظلات الرياض , حي العليا، حي السليمانية، حي الملك عبد العزيز، حي الملك عبد الله، حي الورود، حي صلاح الدين، حي الواحة، حي الملك فهد، حي المرسلات، حي النزهة، حي المغرزات، حي المروج، حي المصيف، حي التعاون، حي الإزدهار , حي الربيع، حي الندى، حي الصحافة، حي النرجس، حي العارض، حي النفل، حي العقيق، حي الوادي، حي الغدير، حي الياسمين، حي الفلاح، حي بنبان، حي القيروان، حي حطين، حي الملقا , حي المعذر، حي المحمدية، حي الرحمانية، حي الرائد، حي النخيل الغربي، حي النخيل، حي أم الحمام الشرقي، حي أم الحمام , حي الدوبية، حي القرى، حي الصناعية، حي الوسيطاء، حي معكال، حي الفيصلية، حي منفوحة، حي المنصورة، حي اليمامة، حي سلام، حي جبرة، حي عتيقة، حي غبيراء، حي البطيحا، حي الخالدية، حي الديرة، حي الصالحية، حي العود، حي المرقب، حي منفوحة الجديدة , حي الدار البيضاء، حي طيبة، حي المنصورية , حي الرفيعة، حي الهدا، حي الشرقية، حي الناصرية، حي صياح، حي الوشام، حي النموذجية، حي المعذر، حي المؤتمرات، ، حي أم سليم، حي الشميسي، حي الجرادية، حي الفاخرية، حي عليشة , حي الحائر، حي الغنامية , النسيم الشرقي، النسيم الغربي، الريان، الروابي، المنار، السلام، النظيم، الندوة , خشم العان، حي الدفاع، حي المناخ، حي السلي، حي النور، حي الإسكان، حي الصناعية الجديدة، حي الجزيرة، حي السعادة، حي الفيحاء، حي هيت، حي البريه، حي المشاعل , حي جرير، حي الربوة، حي الزهراء، حي الصفا، حي الضباط، حي الملز، حي الوزارات، حي الفاروق، حي العمل، حي ثليم، حي المربع، حي الفوطة , حي الروضة، حي الرمال، حي المونسية، حي قرطبة، حي الجنادرية، حي القادسية، حي اليرموك، حي غرناطة، حي أشبيلية، حي الحمراء، حي المعيزلية، حي الخليج، حي الملك فيصل، حي القدس، حي النهضة، حي الأندلس , حي المهدية، حي عرقة، حي ظهرة لبن، حي الخزامى، حي السفارات ,هجرة وادي لبن، حي العريجاء، حي الدريهمية، حي العريجاء الوسطى، حي شبرا، حي السويدي الغربي، حي ظهرة البديعة، حي سلطانة، حي الزهرة، حي السويدي , حي أحد، حي عكاظ، حي الشفاء، حي المروة، حي بدر، حي المصانع، حي المنصورية، حي عريض , جرة وادي لبن، حي ظهرة نمار حي ديراب، حي نمار، حي الحزم, , مظلات وسواتر الرياض , مظلات سيارات الرياض , هناجر , مظلات شينكو , مظلات فلل , مظلات التخصصي , مظلات بافضل الاسعار , نتواجد في انحاء المملكة , مظلات وسواتر الرياض , سواتر الرياض , مظلات الرياض , سواتر ومظلات الرياض , هناجر الرياض , بيوت شعر , الرياض للمظلات والسواتر*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول | مظلات وسواترالرياض*
*الإختيار الأول- شركة مظلات,سواتر ومظلات,مظلات سيارات ...*
www.alakhttiar.com
مظلات وسواتر الرياض , مظلات الرياض , سواتر الرياض ,مظلات,سواتر,سواتر ومظلات الرياض, مظلات - مظلات, مظلات - مظلات المظلات -سواتر السواتر, مظلات - مظلات المظلات سواتر - مظلات سيارات الاختيارالاول-معرضناالرياض-شارع التخصصي, مظلات - سيارات - مظلات سيارات - انواع السواتر, سواتر - سواتر, سواتر مظلات  هناجر قرميد, سواتر مظلات قراميد هناجربالصورشاهدو معارض مظلات سيارات وسواتر الاختيارالاول, سواتر مضلات هناجر, هناجر - سيارات - مظلات سيارات - انواع السواتر, هناجر مشاريع الاختيارالاول, هناجر ومظلات الاختيارمظلات الخيام-مظلات مدارس0500559613مظلات قماش الماني(alakhttiar1), مظلات وسواتر - سواتر ومظلات - مظلات - سواتر - هناهر - بيوت شعر - قرميد, مظلات وسواتر الاختيار(الظل الحديث(-فرع التخصصي ت/0114996351 ج/0500559613, مظلات,سواتر,هناجر,مظلات وسواتر,الرياض,جدة,الدمام,تبوك, المدينة,عسير,التخصصي ,..
_شركة_ الإختيار الأول-_شركة مظلات_,سواتر ومظلات,_مظلات_,السواتر والمظلات,_مظلات_ وسواتر ,الهناجر,قريمد,_مظلات_ سيارات, _مظلات_ مدارس...
*الاختيارالاول التظليل الحديث لتركيب مظلات السيارات واعمال السواتر بالرياض - جدة - الدمام - خميس مشيط - ابها - المدينة المنورة جوال/0500559613 تليفاكس/0114996351 ج/0535553929*
*مظلات وسواتر التخصصي الرياض | مظلات وسواتر*
sawater-sa.com
_مظلات_ وسواتر الرياض
*معارضنا المعتمدة* 
*الرئيسي: الرياض - شارع *التخصصي
*المعارض بالمدن الاخرى*
*جدة - الدمام - الاحساء - خميس مشيط*
*لدينا مندوبينا في المناطق التالية:.*
*# المناطق الوسطى: الخرج - القصيم - حائل **# المناطق الغربية : جدة - مكة المكرمة - المدينة المنورة - الطائف - ينب# المناطق الشرقية: الدمام - الخبر - الأحساء - القطيف - - الخفجي - الجبيل - حفر الباطن**# المناطق الشمالية: تبوك - الجوف - عرعر .**# المناطق الجنوبية: عسير - الباحة - نجران - جازان **#مناطق اخرى: ننفذ الاعمال في جميع المدن الاخرى شرط ان تتجاوز المساحه 100 متر مربع**وعدة مدن اخرى بالمملكة*
*ننفذ مشآريع المظلات والسواتر والهناجروالمستودعات*
*بجميع منآطق السعوديه*​  للإتصالات والإستفسارات
ج/0500559613 ج/0535553929 ج/0548682241 ت/0114996351
* شهادة تسجيل معتمدة من وزارة التجارة والاستثمار
سجل تجاري رقم 1010896134
المركز الرئيسي / شارع التخصصي
الاسم التجاري للفرع/مؤسسة مظلات الاختيار الاول للمقاولات - سواترالرياض-مظلات وسواترالتخصصي
للأستفسار تواصل معنا على الارقام التالية
تليفاكس \ 0114996351 
ج \ 0500559613
ج \ 0535553929
ج \ 0548682241*​[/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]​


----------



## معرض التخصصي (25 أغسطس 2021)

*رد: شركة تركيب مظلات بالخرج 0553770074 توريد مشاريع مظلات بالخرج - مظلات مدارس وجامعات وكليات وساحات*

*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول الرياض افضل اسعار خصم 30%مظلات الاختيار الاول - مظلات الرياض افضل اعمال شركة مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول للمظلات تركيب مظلات للمنازل والمسابح - مظلات pvc - مظلات حدائق - مظلات لكسان*
*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول - الاختيار الاول المظلات و السواتر*
alakhttiar1.com
_مظلات_ ممرات _مظلات_ مداخل فنادق برجولات خشبية للممرات 0500559613 _مظلات_ ممرات .... _مظلات_ و _سواتر_ الاختيار الاول نقدم افضل _المظلات_ و _السواتر_ و الهناجر كما نوفر القرميد
 *مظلات وسواتر الرياض – معرض التخصصي
mthlat-sa.com/
مظلات وسواتر الرياض – سواتر الرياض – مظلات الرياض- تركيب سواتر بالرياض – هناجر الرياض – تركيب مظلات الرياض – مظلات بالرياض – سواتر ومظلات الرياض*
*سواتر و مظلات الرياض
سواتر و مظلات الرياض معرض مظلات وسواترالتخصصي
www.sawatr.com/
سواتر و مظلات لتغطية المسابح و الفلل و الحواجز الارضية و الاخشاب البلاستيكية 0535553929 مظلات وسواتر الرياض خصوم 35 % مظلات سيارات , مظلات , اسعار مذهلة *سواتر و مظلات لتغطية المسابح و الفلل و الحواجز الارضية و الاخشاب البلاستيكية 0535553929 _مظلات وسواتر_ الرياض خصوم 35 % مظلات سيارات , مظلات , اسعار مذهلة ,
مظلات - مظلات الرياض - مظلات التخصصي - _مظلات وسواتر_ الرياض - سواتر جدة - سواتر الرياض - تركيب مظلات الرياض - مظلات سيارات - شركة سواتر - شركة مظلات - هناجر
 *مظلات وسواتر - مظلات وسواتر التخصصي*
*مظلات وسواتر الاختيارالاول التخصصي*
سواتر ومظلات الرياض مظلات الرياض sawatr.com , _مظلات وسواتر_ الاختيار الاول | _مظلات وسواتر_
شاهد المزيد
*خدمات مظلات وسواتر التخصصي* 
شركة مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول الظل الحديث التخصصي
*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول | مظلات وسواتر 0500559613*
alakhttiar1.com
*[FONT=&quot]الاختيارالدمام // مظلات الاختيارالخميس // مظلات الاختيارابها // مظلات الاختيار جيزان للتواصل جوال : [FONT=&quot]0500559613** [FONT=&quot]- 0114996351* 
مشاريع _مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول_ 0500559613. مشاريع مظلات الاختيار الاول بأفضل الأسعار تشييد مظلات الشد الإنشائي مظلات مميزة السعر
*مظلات وسواتر التخصصي الرياض | *
*sawater-sa.com*
_تخصصنا : تصنيع وتصميم وتشييد مظلات سيارات - مظلات مواقف حكوميه وخاصه - مظلات سيارات فلل 
مظلات سيارات قصور وجميع الاستخدامات من المظلات للسيارات والمركبات بمختلف احجامها بجوده عاليه 
وتوريد وتركيب كافة الاعمال المعدنيه من المظلات الحديدة في استخدمات متعدده
منها مظلات المستشفيات ومواقف الموظفين للوزارات والشركات والمدارس والجامعات بمواصفات عالية واسعار مثالية.
جميع انواع الاعمال بالصناعات المقاومه للحرارة وعوامل الجو الطبيعيه_
_مظلات_ وسواتر الرياض,مظلات وسواترالتخصصي
*سواتر و مظلات الرياض,*
*مظلات , سواتر , مظلات و سواتر الرياض , مظلات الرياض , سواتر الرياض,مظلات وسواتر الاختيارالاول,سواترالتخصصي,مظلات وسواتر*
مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول- الرياض-التخصصي-حي النخيل ت/0114996351 ج/ 0500559613
*مظلات سيارات وسواتر بالرياض* pvc و* سواتر* الرياض *مظلات سيارات*
*مظلات وسواتر - مظلات وسواتر التخصصي*
sawater-sa.com
تقدم _مظلات وسواتر_ افضل الاعمال _للمظلات والسواتر_ . _مظلات وسواتر_ الرياض 0500559613 , مظلات سيارات , خصومات مذهلة , اشكال جديدة , مظلات الرياض , مظلات فلل , سواتر
نهتم فى مؤسسة مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول بتوفير مظلات باحجام تتسع لاي عدد من المظلات تناسب المواقف للتظليل الكامل وحماية زجاج ومقاعد السيارات بالاضافة لتركيب مظلات سيارات الفلل والقصور ولاصحاب المنازل ومواقف الشركات وتظليل سيارات الطلبة والاساتذة بالجامعات والاطباء بالمستشفيات ومواقف المولات التجارية
ج/0500559613 ج/0535553929
تركيب مظلات تغطية الخزانات والتكييفات باسطح المنازل-تركيب مظلات العاب الاطفال بالحضانات وروض الاطفال.
توفر المظلة الحماية الكاملة للسيارة فلا تحتاج لكثرة الغسيل والتنظيف للتخلص من الغبار بالاضافة الى انها توفر الخصوصية عند تركيبها داخل الفلل والقصور والاماكن العامة.
تتفاوت اسعار مظلات السيارات حسب حجم السيارة او السيارات المطلوب تظليلها.
فوائد تظليل السيارات:
1-حماية الزجاج من اشعة الشمس فلا يصاب الزجاج بالسرطان بالاضافة الى حماية الديكورات الداخلية للسيارة و المقاعد خصوصا اذا كانت من الجلد من التعرض لاشعة الشمس المباشرة.
2-تجنب الاضرار الخطيرة التى قد تنجم نتيجة ارتفاع درجة حرارة الموتور بفعل حرارة الشمس مما يساعد على طول العمر الافتراضي للموتور .
3-تظليل السيارة بشكل جيد خاصة فى فصل الصيف يجعل التكييف يعمل بشكل اكثر كفاءة.
4-تجنب تغير لون سيارتك الذى يذهب ويتعرض للبهتان نتيجة وقوف السيارة مدة طويلة فى الشمس بدون تظليل.
*شركة سواتر ومظلات الاختيار الاول لتركيب مشاريع مظلات - السواتر - الهناجر - القرميد - البيوت الشعر - المستودعات- *
*ج/0500559613 ج/0535553929 ج/0548682241 ت/0114996351*
*تقدم ارقي واجمل انواع المظلات والسواتروالهناجر وانشاء المستودعات العامة كما نقوم بتوريد وتصميم وتنفيذ جميع انواع المظلات والسواترللمشاريع العامة الحكومية والخاصة بالشركات والفلل والقصور ومن اولويتنا :-*
*مظلات السيارات - مظلات المسابح -مظلات المدارس - مظلات  الساحات - هناجر حديد - سواتر شرائح- سواتر مجدول - سواتر اقمشه - سواتر جدارية - شبوك زراعيه - وتشييد جميع انواع المظلات والسواتر الخشبيه (فيمكو) بجوده عاليه*
*وتوريد وتركيب كافة الاعمال المعدنيه والمظلات وتغطيتها بالقماش pvc او بالصاج المعرج مع العازل ساندوتش بانل وكافة انواع الهناجر ويتم وصل القماش بماكينة خاصة لاجراء اللحام الحراري ( الكبس الحراري ) للقماش pvc المقاومه للحرارة وعوامل الجو الطبيعيه ..*
*مظلات سيارات متطورة وذات مواصفات عالية.*
*مظلات سيارات معلقة بدون أعمدة من الأمام لسهولة التوقف والحركة.*
*مظلات سيارات ذات أشكال جديدة ورائعة, منها الهرمي ومنها المقوسة وغيرها.*
*مظلات للسيارات بكافة أشكالها وأحجامها.*
*مظلات سيارات من قماش البولي إثلين Polyethylene shade net covers*
*مظلات سيارات من قماش بي في سي PVC, PVDF covers*
*مظلات وسواتر شركة الاختيار الاول التخصصي*
*مظلات وسواتر شركة الاختيار الاول نقدم أفضل أنواع المظلات من خلال خبراء ومتخصصون في تركيب المظلاتوالسواتر والهناجر بمستوى جودة عالي للشركات والمصانع والبنوك ومواقف السيارات والمستشفيات باستخدام أفضل وأحدث التقنيات وأفضل الخامات نحن متخصصون في مجال الإنشاء والدراسات الهندسية*
*سواتر ومظلات شركة الاختيار الاول السعودية توفر أفضل المواصفات في المظلات من أجل تقديم خدمة أفضل تحوز على رضاكم:*
*- مظلات عازلة للحرارة من أفضل المواد العازلة للحرارة لحماية السيارات من الحرارة المرتفعة للشمس*
*- شكل جذاب ومميز يتناسب مع طبيعة المكان*
*- الهيكل الحديدي مطلي بمواد عازلة لحمايته من الصدأ والتأكل*
*- عمل المظلات بطرق فنية لاستيعاب أكبر عدد من السيارات*
*نقدم في مظلات وسواتر شركة الاختيار الاول أفضل أنواع المظلات والسواتر المصنعة من أجود الخامات للتناسب مع جو المملكة ودرجات الحرارة الشديدة والمحافظة على السيارات خلال فترة تواجدها* 
*نتشرف بوجود افضل كادر فني ومهندسون ومشرفوت متخصصون فى تركيبات وتنفيذ مشاريع المظلات والسواتر وجميع اعمال الحدادة.
يتوفر لدينا مجال تنفيذ وتركيب:
سواتر حديد-افضل انواع المظلات للسيارات-مظلات مدارس-مظلات مداخل البيت-مظلات الشد الانشائي-مظلات مساجد-سواتر خشبية-سواتر شينكو-مظلات شينكو-قرميد معدني-مظلات قماش-مظلات متحركة-مظلات بلاستيك-مظلات هرمية.*
*مظلات سيارات من الاختيارالاول 0114996351 اسعار مخفضه 80 ريال للمتر ضمان 10 سنوات سواترالاختيارالاول-*
مظلات مداخل الفلل-تركيب مظلات خارجية للحدائق-مظلات مداخل فلل خارجية وفنادق-تركيب المظلات للمداخل-أجدد اشكال مظلات منازل
مظلات مداخل الفلل والمنازل و الفنادق والشركات متوفرة لدي مؤسسة الأختيار الاول بأشكال جمالية مميزة.نوفر فى مؤسسة مظلات الرياض-نقوم بتركيب مظلات مداخل فلل وبيوت و منشأت تجارية وسكنية .تمنح مظلات المداخل شكل جمالي للمكان كما انها تساعد على ملء فراغات المداخل.
ج/0500559613 
ج/0535553929​


​ نعتمد  أحدث أشكال مظلات خشبية للمداخل حيث يعتبر الخشب بنوعيه الطبيعي والمعالج من العناصر الرئيسية فى تصنيع مظلات المداخل فالخشب يجعل المنزل يظهر فى حجم أكبر.
لا ينبغي عليك عزيزى العميل اهمال المدخل الرئيسي لمنزلك او فلتك فهو واجهتك امام الضيوف وهو جزء رئيسى من تصميم المنزل لذا احرص على تجميله بمظلة راقية جميلة تزينه وتمنع دخول الشمس عن المنزل فى نفس الوقت.
مظلات الممرات الخشبية فى حدائق المنازل:
نقوم بتركيب المظلات الخشبية بحيث تشكل ممر جميل للحدائق المنزلية.
مظلات بلاستيك للمداخل:
نقوم بتركيب مظلات بلاستيك لمداخل المنازل والفلل تسمح بمرور الضوء النهاري للمنزل.
مظلات اشرعة بي في سي:
نقوم بتركيب مظلات شراعية قماشية انيقة بالوان تتناسب مع الوان دهانات المنازل.
مظلات مداخل لكسان:
نوفر مظلات مداخل من اللكسان بالوان وتغطيات مختلفة شفافة و قاتمة حسب الطلب.
مظلات مثبتة فى الحائط:
نقوم بتركيب المظلات الثابتة لواجهات المنازل.
مواصفات مظلات مداخل الفلل و المنازل:
1-حجب أشعة الشمس الحارقة فى الصيف.
2-إمكانية التزيين بالزهور والنباتات و الإضاءات.
3-عزل الأتربة والغبار عن المنزل او الفلة.
4-سهولة التنظيف والتلميع وعدم التعرض للتأكل.
مظلات مداخل الفلل
يتم تركيب مظلات المداخل للفلل ومظلات سيارات بالمداخل فى مؤسسة الأختيار الاول فى وقت قياسي و بأشكال تتناسب مع واجهات المنازل والفلل.
مظلات خارجية للحدائق
متخصصون فى تركيب مظلات جلسات خارجية للحدائق من أجود نوعيات خامات قماش البي في سي الكوري العازل للحرارة والمضاد للتمزق والإهتراء.
بالإضافة لتوفير نوعيات مظلات الخشب البلاستيكي والحديدي الخشابي لتظليل أماكن الجلوس بالحدائق.
نوفر أشكال مظلات الحدائق بالأشكال الهرمية والدائرية والمخروطية والقوسية فلدينا جميع الأشكال التى ترضي كل الأذواق.
مظلات مداخل الفلل















نعتمد أحدث أشكال مظلات خشبية للمداخل حيث يعتبر الخشب بنوعيه الطبيعي والمعالج من العناصر الرئيسية فى تصنيع مظلات المداخل فالخشب يجعل المنزل يظهر فى حجم أكبر.​



لا ينبغي عليك عزيزى العميل اهمال المدخل الرئيسي لمنزلك او فلتك فهو واجهتك امام الضيوف 
وهو جزء رئيسى من تصميم المنزل لذا احرص على تجميله بمظلة راقية جميلة تزينه وتمنع دخول الشمس عن المنزل فى نفس الوقت.​



مظلات الممرات الخشبية فى حدائق المنازل:
نقوم بتركيب المظلات الخشبية بحيث تشكل ممر جميل للحدائق المنزلية.​



مظلات بلاستيك للمداخل:
نقوم بتركيب مظلات بلاستيك لمداخل المنازل والفلل تسمح بمرور الضوء النهاري للمنزل.





مظلات اشرعة بي في سي:
نقوم بتركيب مظلات شراعية قماشية انيقة بالوان تتناسب مع الوان دهانات المنازل.​



مظلات مداخل لكسان:
نوفر مظلات مداخل من اللكسان بالوان وتغطيات مختلفة شفافة و قاتمة حسب الطلب.
مظلات مثبتة فى الحائط:
نقوم بتركيب المظلات الثابتة لواجهات المنازل.​





مظلات مداخل فلل وقصور _*مظلات مداخل الفلل الرياض*_​



مواصفات مظلات مداخل الفلل و المنازل:
1-حجب أشعة الشمس الحارقة فى الصيف.
2-إمكانية التزيين بالزهور والنباتات و الإضاءات.
3-عزل الأتربة والغبار عن المنزل او الفلة.
4-سهولة التنظيف والتلميع وعدم التعرض للتأكل.
يتم تركيب مظلات المداخل للفلل ومظلات سيارات بالمداخل فى مؤسسة الأختيار الاول فى وقت قياسي و بأشكال تتناسب مع واجهات المنازل والفلل.​











مظلات خارجية للحدائق





متخصصون فى تركيب مظلات جلسات خارجية للحدائق من أجود نوعيات خامات قماش البي في سي الكوري العازل للحرارة والمضاد للتمزق والإهتراء.
بالإضافة لتوفير نوعيات مظلات الخشب البلاستيكي والحديدي الخشابي لتظليل أماكن الجلوس بالحدائق.
نوفر أشكال مظلات الحدائق بالأشكال الهرمية والدائرية والمخروطية والقوسية فلدينا جميع الأشكال التى ترضي كل الأذواق.​​​*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول0553770074 www.alaktiar.com *
*مظلات وسواتر مؤسسة الاختيار الأول اسم مميز في عالم المظلات والسواتر على مدار سنوات طويلة ، هناجر ، قرميد ، خيام ، بيوت شعر ، مظلات الرياض, تركيب مظلات وسواتر* لمتابعة جديد اعمال مؤسسة مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول اضغط هنا
*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول *
www.alaktiar.com
مظلات وسواتر جدة , مظلات سيارات الطائف , مظلات مكة , مظلات سيارات الرياض , سواتر الخرج , مظلات الدمام , مظلات المدينة , سواتر جدة
مظلات ينبع , مظلات الرياض , سواتر الطائف , سواتر مكة , سواتر ومظلات الرياض , مظلات وسواتر الرياض , مظلات الاحساء , سواتر الدمام
مظلات الخميس , سواتر ابها , مظلات جازان , مظلات نجران , مظلات المناطق الوسطى , الدلم , السليل , المزاحمية , القصيم , بريدة , الخرج , الرياض , التخصصي
مظلات وسواتر فلل , مظلات فلل , مظلات سيارات , مظلات حدائق , مظلات مسابح , مظلات متحركة , مظلات احواش , مظلات مداخل , مظلات قصور , مظلات الرياض , حي العليا، حي السليمانية، حي الملك عبد العزيز، حي الملك عبد الله، حي الورود، حي صلاح الدين، حي الواحة، حي الملك فهد، حي المرسلات، حي النزهة، حي المغرزات، حي المروج، حي المصيف، حي التعاون، حي الإزدهار , حي الربيع، حي الندى، حي الصحافة، حي النرجس، حي العارض، حي النفل، حي العقيق، حي الوادي، حي الغدير، حي الياسمين، حي الفلاح، حي بنبان، حي القيروان، حي حطين، حي الملقا , حي المعذر، حي المحمدية، حي الرحمانية، حي الرائد، حي النخيل الغربي، حي النخيل، حي أم الحمام الشرقي، حي أم الحمام , حي الدوبية، حي القرى، حي الصناعية، حي الوسيطاء، حي معكال، حي الفيصلية، حي منفوحة، حي المنصورة، حي اليمامة، حي سلام، حي جبرة، حي عتيقة، حي غبيراء، حي البطيحا، حي الخالدية، حي الديرة، حي الصالحية، حي العود، حي المرقب، حي منفوحة الجديدة , حي الدار البيضاء، حي طيبة، حي المنصورية , حي الرفيعة، حي الهدا، حي الشرقية، حي الناصرية، حي صياح، حي الوشام، حي النموذجية، حي المعذر، حي المؤتمرات، ، حي أم سليم، حي الشميسي، حي الجرادية، حي الفاخرية، حي عليشة , حي الحائر، حي الغنامية , النسيم الشرقي، النسيم الغربي، الريان، الروابي، المنار، السلام، النظيم، الندوة , خشم العان، حي الدفاع، حي المناخ، حي السلي، حي النور، حي الإسكان، حي الصناعية الجديدة، حي  الجزيرة، حي السعادة، حي الفيحاء، حي هيت، حي البريه، حي المشاعل , حي جرير، حي الربوة، حي الزهراء، حي الصفا، حي الضباط، حي الملز، حي الوزارات، حي الفاروق، حي العمل، حي ثليم، حي المربع، حي الفوطة , حي الروضة، حي الرمال، حي المونسية، حي قرطبة، حي الجنادرية، حي القادسية، حي اليرموك، حي غرناطة، حي أشبيلية، حي الحمراء، حي المعيزلية، حي الخليج، حي الملك فيصل، حي القدس، حي النهضة، حي الأندلس , حي المهدية، حي عرقة، حي ظهرة لبن، حي الخزامى، حي السفارات ,هجرة وادي لبن، حي العريجاء، حي الدريهمية، حي العريجاء الوسطى، حي شبرا، حي السويدي الغربي، حي ظهرة البديعة، حي سلطانة، حي الزهرة، حي السويدي , حي أحد، حي عكاظ، حي الشفاء، حي المروة، حي بدر، حي المصانع، حي المنصورية، حي عريض , جرة وادي لبن، حي ظهرة نمار حي ديراب، حي نمار، حي الحزم, , مظلات وسواتر الرياض , مظلات سيارات الرياض , هناجر , مظلات شينكو , مظلات فلل , مظلات التخصصي , مظلات بافضل الاسعار , نتواجد في انحاء المملكة , مظلات وسواتر الرياض , سواتر الرياض , مظلات الرياض , سواتر ومظلات الرياض , هناجر الرياض , بيوت شعر , الرياض للمظلات والسواتر*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول | مظلات وسواترالرياض*
*الإختيار الأول- شركة مظلات,سواتر ومظلات,مظلات سيارات ...*
www.alakhttiar.com
مظلات وسواتر الرياض , مظلات الرياض , سواتر الرياض ,مظلات,سواتر,سواتر ومظلات الرياض, مظلات - مظلات, مظلات - مظلات المظلات -سواتر السواتر, مظلات - مظلات المظلات سواتر - مظلات سيارات الاختيارالاول-معرضناالرياض-شارع التخصصي, مظلات - سيارات - مظلات سيارات - انواع السواتر, سواتر - سواتر, سواتر مظلات هناجر قرميد, سواتر مظلات قراميد هناجربالصورشاهدو معارض مظلات سيارات وسواتر الاختيارالاول, سواتر مضلات هناجر, هناجر - سيارات - مظلات سيارات - انواع السواتر, هناجر مشاريع الاختيارالاول, هناجر ومظلات الاختيارمظلات الخيام-مظلات مدارس0500559613مظلات قماش الماني(alakhttiar1), مظلات وسواتر - سواتر ومظلات - مظلات - سواتر - هناهر - بيوت شعر - قرميد, مظلات وسواتر الاختيار(الظل الحديث(-فرع التخصصي ت/0114996351 ج/0500559613, مظلات,سواتر,هناجر,مظلات وسواتر,الرياض,جدة,الدمام,تبوك, المدينة,عسير,التخصصي ,..
_شركة_ الإختيار الأول-_شركة مظلات_,سواتر ومظلات,_مظلات_,السواتر والمظلات,_مظلات_ وسواتر ,الهناجر,قريمد,_مظلات_ سيارات, _مظلات_ مدارس...
*الاختيارالاول التظليل الحديث لتركيب مظلات السيارات واعمال السواتر بالرياض - جدة - الدمام - خميس مشيط - ابها - المدينة المنورة جوال/0500559613 تليفاكس/0114996351 ج/0535553929*
*مظلات وسواتر التخصصي الرياض | مظلات وسواتر*
sawater-sa.com
_مظلات_ وسواتر الرياض
*معارضنا المعتمدة* 
*الرئيسي: الرياض - شارع *التخصصي
*المعارض بالمدن الاخرى*
*جدة - الدمام - الاحساء - خميس مشيط*
*لدينا مندوبينا في المناطق التالية:.*
*# المناطق الوسطى: الخرج - القصيم - حائل **# المناطق الغربية : جدة - مكة المكرمة - المدينة المنورة - الطائف - ينب# المناطق الشرقية: الدمام - الخبر - الأحساء - القطيف - - الخفجي - الجبيل - حفر الباطن**# المناطق الشمالية: تبوك - الجوف - عرعر .**# المناطق الجنوبية: عسير - الباحة - نجران - جازان **#مناطق اخرى: ننفذ الاعمال في جميع المدن الاخرى شرط ان تتجاوز المساحه 100 متر مربع**وعدة مدن اخرى بالمملكة*
*ننفذ مشآريع المظلات والسواتر والهناجروالمستودعات*
*بجميع منآطق السعوديه*​  للإتصالات والإستفسارات
ج/0500559613 ج/0535553929 ج/0548682241 ت/0114996351
* شهادة تسجيل معتمدة من وزارة التجارة والاستثمار
سجل تجاري رقم 1010896134
المركز الرئيسي / شارع التخصصي
الاسم التجاري للفرع/مؤسسة مظلات الاختيار الاول للمقاولات - سواترالرياض-مظلات وسواترالتخصصي
للأستفسار تواصل معنا على الارقام التالية
تليفاكس \ 0114996351 
ج \ 0500559613
ج \ 0535553929
ج \ 0548682241*​[/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]​


----------



## مظلات وسواتر التخصصي (24 أكتوبر 2021)

*رد: شركة تركيب مظلات بالخرج 0553770074 توريد مشاريع مظلات بالخرج - مظلات مدارس وجامعات وكليات وساحات*

*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول الرياض افضل اسعار خصم 30%مظلات الاختيار الاول - مظلات الرياض افضل اعمال شركة مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول للمظلات تركيب مظلات للمنازل والمسابح - مظلات pvc - مظلات حدائق - مظلات لكسان*
*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول - الاختيار الاول المظلات و السواتر*
alakhttiar1.com
_مظلات_ ممرات _مظلات_ مداخل فنادق برجولات خشبية للممرات 0500559613 _مظلات_ ممرات .... _مظلات_ و _سواتر_ الاختيار الاول نقدم افضل _المظلات_ و _السواتر_ و الهناجر كما نوفر القرميد
 *مظلات وسواتر الرياض – معرض التخصصي
mthlat-sa.com/
مظلات وسواتر الرياض – سواتر الرياض – مظلات الرياض- تركيب سواتر بالرياض – هناجر الرياض – تركيب مظلات الرياض – مظلات بالرياض – سواتر ومظلات الرياض*
*سواتر و مظلات الرياض
سواتر و مظلات الرياض معرض مظلات وسواترالتخصصي
www.sawatr.com/
سواتر و مظلات لتغطية المسابح و الفلل و الحواجز الارضية و الاخشاب البلاستيكية 0535553929 مظلات وسواتر الرياض خصوم 35 % مظلات سيارات , مظلات , اسعار مذهلة *سواتر و مظلات لتغطية المسابح و الفلل و الحواجز الارضية و الاخشاب البلاستيكية 0535553929 _مظلات وسواتر_ الرياض خصوم 35 % مظلات سيارات , مظلات , اسعار مذهلة ,
مظلات - مظلات الرياض - مظلات التخصصي - _مظلات وسواتر_ الرياض - سواتر جدة - سواتر الرياض - تركيب مظلات الرياض - مظلات سيارات - شركة سواتر - شركة مظلات - هناجر
 *مظلات وسواتر - مظلات وسواتر التخصصي*
*مظلات وسواتر الاختيارالاول التخصصي*
سواتر ومظلات الرياض مظلات الرياض sawatr.com , _مظلات وسواتر_ الاختيار الاول | _مظلات وسواتر_
شاهد المزيد
*خدمات مظلات وسواتر التخصصي* 
شركة مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول الظل الحديث التخصصي
*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول | مظلات وسواتر 0500559613*
alakhttiar1.com
*[FONT=&quot]الاختيارالدمام // مظلات الاختيارالخميس // مظلات الاختيارابها // مظلات الاختيار جيزان للتواصل جوال : [FONT=&quot]0500559613** [FONT=&quot]- 0114996351* 
مشاريع _مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول_ 0500559613. مشاريع مظلات الاختيار الاول بأفضل الأسعار تشييد مظلات الشد الإنشائي مظلات مميزة السعر
*مظلات وسواتر التخصصي الرياض | *
*sawater-sa.com*
_تخصصنا : تصنيع وتصميم وتشييد مظلات سيارات - مظلات مواقف حكوميه وخاصه - مظلات سيارات فلل 
مظلات سيارات قصور وجميع الاستخدامات من المظلات للسيارات والمركبات بمختلف احجامها بجوده عاليه 
وتوريد وتركيب كافة الاعمال المعدنيه من المظلات الحديدة في استخدمات متعدده
منها مظلات المستشفيات ومواقف الموظفين للوزارات والشركات والمدارس والجامعات بمواصفات عالية واسعار مثالية.
جميع انواع الاعمال بالصناعات المقاومه للحرارة وعوامل الجو الطبيعيه_
_مظلات_ وسواتر الرياض,مظلات وسواترالتخصصي
*سواتر و مظلات الرياض,*
*مظلات , سواتر , مظلات و سواتر الرياض , مظلات الرياض , سواتر الرياض,مظلات وسواتر الاختيارالاول,سواترالتخصصي,مظلات وسواتر*
مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول- الرياض-التخصصي-حي النخيل ت/0114996351 ج/ 0500559613
*مظلات سيارات وسواتر بالرياض* pvc و* سواتر* الرياض *مظلات سيارات*
*مظلات وسواتر - مظلات وسواتر التخصصي*
sawater-sa.com
تقدم _مظلات وسواتر_ افضل الاعمال _للمظلات والسواتر_ . _مظلات وسواتر_ الرياض 0500559613 , مظلات سيارات , خصومات مذهلة , اشكال جديدة , مظلات الرياض , مظلات فلل , سواتر
نهتم فى مؤسسة مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول بتوفير مظلات باحجام تتسع لاي عدد من المظلات تناسب المواقف للتظليل الكامل وحماية زجاج ومقاعد السيارات بالاضافة لتركيب مظلات سيارات الفلل والقصور ولاصحاب المنازل ومواقف الشركات وتظليل سيارات الطلبة والاساتذة بالجامعات والاطباء بالمستشفيات ومواقف المولات التجارية
ج/0500559613 ج/0535553929
تركيب مظلات تغطية الخزانات والتكييفات باسطح المنازل-تركيب مظلات العاب الاطفال بالحضانات وروض الاطفال.
توفر المظلة الحماية الكاملة للسيارة فلا تحتاج لكثرة الغسيل والتنظيف للتخلص من الغبار بالاضافة الى انها توفر الخصوصية عند تركيبها داخل الفلل والقصور والاماكن العامة.
تتفاوت اسعار مظلات السيارات حسب حجم السيارة او السيارات المطلوب تظليلها.
فوائد تظليل السيارات:
1-حماية الزجاج من اشعة الشمس فلا يصاب الزجاج بالسرطان بالاضافة الى حماية الديكورات الداخلية للسيارة و المقاعد خصوصا اذا كانت من الجلد من التعرض لاشعة الشمس المباشرة.
2-تجنب الاضرار الخطيرة التى قد تنجم نتيجة ارتفاع درجة حرارة الموتور بفعل حرارة الشمس مما يساعد على طول العمر الافتراضي للموتور .
3-تظليل السيارة بشكل جيد خاصة فى فصل الصيف يجعل التكييف يعمل بشكل اكثر كفاءة.
4-تجنب تغير لون سيارتك الذى يذهب ويتعرض للبهتان نتيجة وقوف السيارة مدة طويلة فى الشمس بدون تظليل.
*شركة سواتر ومظلات الاختيار الاول لتركيب مشاريع مظلات - السواتر - الهناجر - القرميد - البيوت الشعر - المستودعات- *
*ج/0500559613 ج/0535553929 ج/0548682241 ت/0114996351*
*تقدم ارقي واجمل انواع المظلات والسواتروالهناجر وانشاء  المستودعات العامة كما نقوم بتوريد وتصميم وتنفيذ جميع انواع المظلات والسواترللمشاريع العامة الحكومية والخاصة بالشركات والفلل والقصور ومن اولويتنا :-*
*مظلات السيارات - مظلات المسابح -مظلات المدارس - مظلات  الساحات - هناجر حديد - سواتر شرائح- سواتر مجدول - سواتر اقمشه - سواتر جدارية - شبوك زراعيه - وتشييد جميع انواع المظلات والسواتر الخشبيه (فيمكو) بجوده عاليه*
*وتوريد وتركيب كافة الاعمال المعدنيه والمظلات وتغطيتها بالقماش pvc او بالصاج المعرج مع العازل ساندوتش بانل وكافة انواع الهناجر ويتم وصل القماش بماكينة خاصة لاجراء اللحام الحراري ( الكبس الحراري ) للقماش pvc المقاومه للحرارة وعوامل الجو الطبيعيه ..*
*مظلات سيارات متطورة وذات مواصفات عالية.*
*مظلات سيارات معلقة بدون أعمدة من الأمام لسهولة التوقف والحركة.*
*مظلات سيارات ذات أشكال جديدة ورائعة, منها الهرمي ومنها المقوسة وغيرها.*
*مظلات للسيارات بكافة أشكالها وأحجامها.*
*مظلات سيارات من قماش البولي إثلين Polyethylene shade net covers*
*مظلات سيارات من قماش بي في سي PVC, PVDF covers*
*مظلات وسواتر شركة الاختيار الاول التخصصي*
*مظلات وسواتر شركة الاختيار الاول نقدم أفضل أنواع المظلات من خلال خبراء ومتخصصون في تركيب المظلاتوالسواتر والهناجر بمستوى جودة عالي للشركات والمصانع والبنوك ومواقف السيارات والمستشفيات باستخدام أفضل وأحدث التقنيات وأفضل الخامات نحن متخصصون في مجال الإنشاء والدراسات الهندسية*
*سواتر ومظلات شركة الاختيار الاول السعودية توفر أفضل المواصفات في المظلات من أجل تقديم خدمة أفضل تحوز على رضاكم:*
*- مظلات عازلة للحرارة من أفضل المواد العازلة للحرارة لحماية السيارات من الحرارة المرتفعة للشمس*
*- شكل جذاب ومميز يتناسب مع طبيعة المكان*
*- الهيكل الحديدي مطلي بمواد عازلة لحمايته من الصدأ والتأكل*
*- عمل المظلات بطرق فنية لاستيعاب أكبر عدد من السيارات*
*نقدم في مظلات وسواتر شركة الاختيار الاول أفضل أنواع المظلات والسواتر المصنعة من أجود الخامات للتناسب مع جو المملكة ودرجات الحرارة الشديدة والمحافظة على السيارات خلال فترة تواجدها* 
*نتشرف بوجود افضل كادر فني ومهندسون ومشرفوت متخصصون فى تركيبات وتنفيذ مشاريع المظلات والسواتر وجميع اعمال الحدادة.
يتوفر لدينا مجال تنفيذ وتركيب:
سواتر حديد-افضل انواع المظلات للسيارات-مظلات مدارس-مظلات مداخل البيت-مظلات الشد الانشائي-مظلات مساجد-سواتر خشبية-سواتر شينكو-مظلات شينكو-قرميد معدني-مظلات قماش-مظلات متحركة-مظلات بلاستيك-مظلات هرمية.*
*مظلات سيارات من الاختيارالاول 0114996351 اسعار مخفضه 80 ريال للمتر ضمان 10 سنوات سواترالاختيارالاول-*
مظلات مداخل الفلل-تركيب مظلات خارجية للحدائق-مظلات مداخل فلل خارجية وفنادق-تركيب المظلات للمداخل-أجدد اشكال مظلات منازل
مظلات مداخل الفلل والمنازل و الفنادق والشركات متوفرة لدي مؤسسة الأختيار الاول بأشكال جمالية مميزة.نوفر فى مؤسسة مظلات الرياض-نقوم بتركيب مظلات مداخل فلل وبيوت و منشأت تجارية وسكنية .تمنح مظلات المداخل شكل جمالي للمكان كما انها تساعد على ملء فراغات المداخل.
ج/0500559613 
ج/0535553929​


​ نعتمد أحدث أشكال مظلات خشبية للمداخل حيث يعتبر الخشب بنوعيه الطبيعي والمعالج من العناصر الرئيسية فى تصنيع مظلات المداخل فالخشب يجعل المنزل يظهر فى حجم أكبر.
لا ينبغي عليك عزيزى العميل اهمال المدخل الرئيسي لمنزلك او فلتك فهو واجهتك امام الضيوف وهو جزء رئيسى من تصميم المنزل لذا احرص على تجميله بمظلة راقية جميلة تزينه وتمنع دخول الشمس عن المنزل فى نفس الوقت.
مظلات الممرات الخشبية فى حدائق المنازل:
نقوم بتركيب المظلات الخشبية بحيث تشكل ممر جميل للحدائق المنزلية.
مظلات بلاستيك للمداخل:
نقوم بتركيب مظلات بلاستيك لمداخل المنازل والفلل تسمح بمرور الضوء النهاري للمنزل.
مظلات اشرعة بي في سي:
نقوم بتركيب مظلات شراعية قماشية انيقة بالوان تتناسب مع الوان دهانات المنازل.
مظلات مداخل لكسان:
نوفر مظلات مداخل من اللكسان بالوان وتغطيات مختلفة شفافة و قاتمة حسب الطلب.
مظلات مثبتة فى الحائط:
نقوم بتركيب المظلات الثابتة لواجهات المنازل.
مواصفات مظلات مداخل الفلل و المنازل:
1-حجب أشعة الشمس الحارقة فى الصيف.
2-إمكانية التزيين بالزهور والنباتات و الإضاءات.
3-عزل الأتربة والغبار عن المنزل او الفلة.
4-سهولة التنظيف والتلميع وعدم التعرض للتأكل.
مظلات مداخل الفلل
يتم تركيب مظلات المداخل للفلل ومظلات سيارات بالمداخل فى مؤسسة الأختيار الاول فى وقت قياسي و بأشكال تتناسب مع واجهات المنازل والفلل.
مظلات خارجية للحدائق
متخصصون فى تركيب مظلات جلسات خارجية للحدائق من أجود نوعيات خامات قماش البي في سي الكوري العازل للحرارة والمضاد للتمزق والإهتراء.
بالإضافة لتوفير نوعيات مظلات الخشب البلاستيكي والحديدي الخشابي لتظليل أماكن الجلوس بالحدائق.
نوفر أشكال مظلات الحدائق بالأشكال الهرمية والدائرية والمخروطية والقوسية فلدينا جميع الأشكال التى ترضي كل الأذواق.
مظلات مداخل الفلل















نعتمد أحدث أشكال مظلات خشبية للمداخل حيث يعتبر الخشب بنوعيه الطبيعي والمعالج من العناصر الرئيسية فى تصنيع مظلات المداخل فالخشب يجعل المنزل يظهر فى حجم أكبر.​



لا ينبغي عليك عزيزى العميل اهمال المدخل الرئيسي لمنزلك او فلتك فهو واجهتك امام الضيوف 
وهو جزء رئيسى من تصميم المنزل لذا احرص على تجميله بمظلة راقية جميلة تزينه وتمنع دخول الشمس عن المنزل فى نفس الوقت.​



مظلات الممرات الخشبية فى حدائق المنازل:
نقوم بتركيب المظلات الخشبية بحيث تشكل ممر جميل للحدائق المنزلية.​



مظلات بلاستيك للمداخل:
نقوم بتركيب مظلات بلاستيك لمداخل المنازل والفلل تسمح بمرور الضوء النهاري للمنزل.





مظلات اشرعة بي في سي:
نقوم بتركيب مظلات شراعية قماشية انيقة بالوان تتناسب مع الوان دهانات المنازل.​



مظلات مداخل لكسان:
نوفر مظلات مداخل من اللكسان بالوان وتغطيات مختلفة شفافة و قاتمة حسب الطلب.
مظلات مثبتة فى الحائط:
نقوم بتركيب المظلات الثابتة لواجهات المنازل.​





مظلات مداخل فلل وقصور _*مظلات مداخل الفلل الرياض*_​



مواصفات مظلات مداخل الفلل و المنازل:
1-حجب أشعة الشمس الحارقة فى الصيف.
2-إمكانية التزيين بالزهور والنباتات و الإضاءات.
3-عزل الأتربة والغبار عن المنزل او الفلة.
4-سهولة التنظيف والتلميع وعدم التعرض للتأكل.
يتم تركيب مظلات المداخل للفلل ومظلات سيارات بالمداخل فى مؤسسة الأختيار الاول فى وقت قياسي و بأشكال تتناسب مع واجهات المنازل والفلل.​











مظلات خارجية للحدائق





متخصصون فى تركيب مظلات جلسات خارجية للحدائق من أجود نوعيات خامات قماش البي في سي الكوري العازل للحرارة والمضاد للتمزق والإهتراء.
بالإضافة لتوفير نوعيات مظلات الخشب البلاستيكي والحديدي الخشابي لتظليل أماكن الجلوس بالحدائق.
نوفر أشكال مظلات الحدائق بالأشكال الهرمية والدائرية والمخروطية والقوسية فلدينا جميع الأشكال التى ترضي كل الأذواق.​​​*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول0553770074 www.alaktiar.com *
*مظلات وسواتر مؤسسة الاختيار الأول اسم مميز في عالم المظلات والسواتر على مدار سنوات طويلة ، هناجر ، قرميد ، خيام ، بيوت شعر ، مظلات الرياض, تركيب مظلات وسواتر* لمتابعة جديد اعمال مؤسسة مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول اضغط هنا
*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول *
www.alaktiar.com
مظلات وسواتر جدة , مظلات سيارات الطائف , مظلات مكة , مظلات سيارات الرياض , سواتر الخرج , مظلات الدمام , مظلات المدينة , سواتر جدة
مظلات ينبع , مظلات الرياض , سواتر الطائف , سواتر مكة , سواتر ومظلات الرياض , مظلات وسواتر الرياض , مظلات الاحساء , سواتر الدمام
مظلات  الخميس , سواتر ابها , مظلات جازان , مظلات نجران , مظلات المناطق الوسطى , الدلم , السليل , المزاحمية , القصيم , بريدة , الخرج , الرياض , التخصصي
مظلات وسواتر فلل , مظلات فلل , مظلات سيارات , مظلات حدائق , مظلات مسابح , مظلات متحركة , مظلات احواش , مظلات مداخل , مظلات قصور , مظلات الرياض , حي العليا، حي السليمانية، حي الملك عبد العزيز، حي الملك عبد الله، حي الورود، حي صلاح الدين، حي الواحة، حي الملك فهد، حي المرسلات، حي النزهة، حي المغرزات، حي المروج، حي المصيف، حي التعاون، حي الإزدهار , حي الربيع، حي الندى، حي الصحافة، حي النرجس، حي العارض، حي النفل، حي العقيق، حي الوادي، حي الغدير، حي الياسمين، حي الفلاح، حي بنبان، حي القيروان، حي حطين، حي الملقا , حي المعذر، حي المحمدية، حي الرحمانية، حي الرائد، حي النخيل الغربي، حي النخيل، حي أم الحمام الشرقي، حي أم الحمام , حي الدوبية، حي القرى، حي الصناعية، حي الوسيطاء، حي معكال، حي الفيصلية، حي منفوحة، حي المنصورة، حي اليمامة، حي سلام، حي جبرة، حي عتيقة، حي غبيراء، حي البطيحا، حي الخالدية، حي الديرة، حي الصالحية، حي العود، حي المرقب، حي منفوحة الجديدة , حي الدار البيضاء، حي طيبة، حي المنصورية , حي الرفيعة، حي الهدا، حي الشرقية، حي الناصرية، حي صياح، حي الوشام، حي النموذجية، حي المعذر، حي المؤتمرات، ، حي أم سليم، حي الشميسي، حي الجرادية، حي الفاخرية، حي عليشة , حي  الحائر، حي الغنامية , النسيم الشرقي، النسيم الغربي، الريان، الروابي، المنار، السلام، النظيم، الندوة , خشم العان، حي الدفاع، حي المناخ، حي السلي، حي النور، حي الإسكان، حي الصناعية الجديدة، حي الجزيرة، حي السعادة، حي الفيحاء، حي هيت، حي البريه، حي المشاعل , حي جرير، حي الربوة، حي الزهراء، حي الصفا، حي الضباط، حي الملز، حي الوزارات، حي الفاروق، حي العمل، حي ثليم، حي المربع، حي الفوطة , حي الروضة، حي الرمال، حي المونسية، حي قرطبة، حي الجنادرية، حي القادسية، حي اليرموك، حي غرناطة، حي أشبيلية، حي الحمراء، حي المعيزلية، حي الخليج، حي الملك فيصل، حي القدس، حي النهضة، حي الأندلس , حي المهدية، حي عرقة، حي ظهرة لبن، حي الخزامى، حي السفارات ,هجرة وادي لبن، حي العريجاء، حي الدريهمية، حي العريجاء الوسطى، حي شبرا، حي السويدي الغربي، حي ظهرة البديعة، حي سلطانة، حي الزهرة، حي السويدي , حي أحد، حي عكاظ، حي الشفاء، حي المروة، حي بدر، حي المصانع، حي المنصورية، حي عريض , جرة وادي لبن، حي ظهرة نمار حي ديراب، حي نمار، حي الحزم, , مظلات وسواتر الرياض , مظلات سيارات الرياض , هناجر , مظلات شينكو , مظلات فلل , مظلات التخصصي , مظلات بافضل الاسعار , نتواجد في انحاء المملكة , مظلات وسواتر الرياض , سواتر الرياض , مظلات الرياض , سواتر ومظلات الرياض , هناجر الرياض , بيوت شعر , الرياض للمظلات والسواتر*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول | مظلات وسواترالرياض*
*الإختيار الأول- شركة مظلات,سواتر ومظلات,مظلات سيارات ...*
www.alakhttiar.com
مظلات وسواتر الرياض , مظلات الرياض , سواتر الرياض  ,مظلات,سواتر,سواتر ومظلات الرياض, مظلات - مظلات, مظلات - مظلات المظلات -سواتر السواتر, مظلات - مظلات المظلات سواتر - مظلات سيارات الاختيارالاول-معرضناالرياض-شارع التخصصي, مظلات - سيارات - مظلات سيارات - انواع السواتر, سواتر - سواتر, سواتر مظلات هناجر قرميد, سواتر مظلات قراميد هناجربالصورشاهدو معارض مظلات سيارات وسواتر الاختيارالاول, سواتر مضلات هناجر, هناجر - سيارات - مظلات سيارات - انواع السواتر, هناجر مشاريع الاختيارالاول, هناجر ومظلات الاختيارمظلات الخيام-مظلات مدارس0500559613مظلات قماش الماني(alakhttiar1), مظلات وسواتر - سواتر ومظلات - مظلات - سواتر - هناهر - بيوت شعر - قرميد, مظلات وسواتر الاختيار(الظل الحديث(-فرع التخصصي ت/0114996351 ج/0500559613, مظلات,سواتر,هناجر,مظلات وسواتر,الرياض,جدة,الدمام,تبوك, المدينة,عسير,التخصصي ,..
_شركة_ الإختيار الأول-_شركة مظلات_,سواتر ومظلات,_مظلات_,السواتر والمظلات,_مظلات_ وسواتر ,الهناجر,قريمد,_مظلات_ سيارات, _مظلات_ مدارس...
*الاختيارالاول التظليل الحديث لتركيب مظلات السيارات واعمال السواتر بالرياض - جدة - الدمام - خميس مشيط - ابها - المدينة المنورة جوال/0500559613 تليفاكس/0114996351 ج/0535553929*
*مظلات وسواتر التخصصي الرياض | مظلات وسواتر*
sawater-sa.com
_مظلات_ وسواتر الرياض
*معارضنا المعتمدة* 
*الرئيسي: الرياض - شارع *التخصصي
*المعارض بالمدن الاخرى*
*جدة - الدمام - الاحساء - خميس مشيط*
*لدينا مندوبينا في المناطق التالية:.*
*# المناطق الوسطى: الخرج - القصيم - حائل **# المناطق الغربية : جدة - مكة المكرمة - المدينة المنورة - الطائف - ينب# المناطق الشرقية: الدمام - الخبر - الأحساء - القطيف - - الخفجي - الجبيل - حفر الباطن**# المناطق الشمالية: تبوك - الجوف - عرعر .**# المناطق الجنوبية: عسير - الباحة - نجران - جازان **#مناطق اخرى: ننفذ الاعمال في جميع المدن الاخرى شرط ان تتجاوز المساحه 100 متر مربع**وعدة مدن اخرى بالمملكة*
*ننفذ مشآريع المظلات والسواتر والهناجروالمستودعات*
*بجميع منآطق السعوديه*​  للإتصالات والإستفسارات
ج/0500559613 ج/0535553929 ج/0548682241 ت/0114996351
* شهادة تسجيل معتمدة من وزارة التجارة والاستثمار*​[/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]​


----------



## مظلات وسواتر التخصصي (26 أكتوبر 2021)

*رد: شركة تركيب مظلات بالخرج 0553770074 توريد مشاريع مظلات بالخرج - مظلات مدارس وجامعات وكليات وساحات*

*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول الرياض افضل اسعار خصم 30%مظلات الاختيار الاول - مظلات الرياض افضل اعمال شركة مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول للمظلات تركيب مظلات للمنازل والمسابح - مظلات pvc - مظلات حدائق - مظلات لكسان*
*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول - الاختيار الاول المظلات و السواتر*
alakhttiar1.com
_مظلات_ ممرات _مظلات_ مداخل فنادق برجولات خشبية للممرات 0500559613 _مظلات_ ممرات .... _مظلات_ و _سواتر_ الاختيار الاول نقدم افضل _المظلات_ و _السواتر_ و الهناجر كما نوفر القرميد
 *مظلات وسواتر الرياض – معرض التخصصي
mthlat-sa.com/
مظلات وسواتر الرياض – سواتر الرياض – مظلات الرياض- تركيب سواتر بالرياض – هناجر الرياض – تركيب مظلات الرياض – مظلات بالرياض – سواتر ومظلات الرياض*
*سواتر و مظلات الرياض
سواتر و مظلات الرياض معرض مظلات وسواترالتخصصي
www.sawatr.com/
سواتر و مظلات لتغطية المسابح و الفلل و الحواجز الارضية و الاخشاب البلاستيكية 0535553929 مظلات وسواتر الرياض خصوم 35 % مظلات سيارات , مظلات , اسعار مذهلة *سواتر و مظلات لتغطية المسابح و الفلل و الحواجز الارضية و الاخشاب البلاستيكية 0535553929 _مظلات وسواتر_ الرياض خصوم 35 % مظلات سيارات , مظلات , اسعار مذهلة ,
مظلات - مظلات الرياض - مظلات التخصصي - _مظلات وسواتر_ الرياض - سواتر جدة - سواتر الرياض - تركيب مظلات الرياض - مظلات سيارات - شركة سواتر - شركة مظلات - هناجر
 *مظلات وسواتر - مظلات وسواتر التخصصي*
*مظلات وسواتر الاختيارالاول التخصصي*
سواتر ومظلات الرياض مظلات الرياض sawatr.com , _مظلات وسواتر_ الاختيار الاول | _مظلات وسواتر_
شاهد المزيد
*خدمات مظلات وسواتر التخصصي* 
شركة مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول الظل الحديث التخصصي
*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول | مظلات وسواتر 0500559613*
alakhttiar1.com
*[FONT=&quot]الاختيارالدمام // مظلات الاختيارالخميس // مظلات الاختيارابها // مظلات الاختيار جيزان للتواصل جوال : [FONT=&quot]0500559613** [FONT=&quot]- 0114996351* 
مشاريع _مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول_ 0500559613. مشاريع مظلات الاختيار الاول بأفضل الأسعار تشييد مظلات الشد الإنشائي مظلات مميزة السعر
*مظلات وسواتر التخصصي الرياض | *
*sawater-sa.com*
_تخصصنا : تصنيع وتصميم وتشييد مظلات سيارات - مظلات مواقف حكوميه وخاصه - مظلات سيارات فلل 
مظلات سيارات قصور وجميع الاستخدامات من المظلات للسيارات والمركبات بمختلف احجامها بجوده عاليه 
وتوريد وتركيب كافة الاعمال المعدنيه من المظلات الحديدة في استخدمات متعدده
منها مظلات المستشفيات ومواقف الموظفين للوزارات والشركات والمدارس والجامعات بمواصفات عالية واسعار مثالية.
جميع انواع الاعمال بالصناعات المقاومه للحرارة وعوامل الجو الطبيعيه_
_مظلات_ وسواتر الرياض,مظلات وسواترالتخصصي
*سواتر و مظلات الرياض,*
*مظلات , سواتر , مظلات و سواتر الرياض , مظلات الرياض , سواتر الرياض,مظلات وسواتر الاختيارالاول,سواترالتخصصي,مظلات وسواتر*
مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول- الرياض-التخصصي-حي النخيل ت/0114996351 ج/ 0500559613
*مظلات سيارات وسواتر بالرياض* pvc و* سواتر* الرياض *مظلات سيارات*
*مظلات وسواتر - مظلات وسواتر التخصصي*
sawater-sa.com
تقدم _مظلات وسواتر_ افضل الاعمال _للمظلات والسواتر_ . _مظلات وسواتر_ الرياض 0500559613 , مظلات سيارات , خصومات مذهلة , اشكال جديدة , مظلات الرياض , مظلات فلل , سواتر
نهتم فى مؤسسة مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول بتوفير مظلات باحجام تتسع لاي عدد من المظلات تناسب المواقف للتظليل الكامل وحماية زجاج ومقاعد السيارات بالاضافة لتركيب مظلات سيارات الفلل والقصور ولاصحاب المنازل ومواقف الشركات وتظليل سيارات الطلبة والاساتذة بالجامعات والاطباء بالمستشفيات ومواقف المولات التجارية
ج/0500559613 ج/0535553929
تركيب مظلات تغطية الخزانات والتكييفات باسطح المنازل-تركيب مظلات العاب الاطفال بالحضانات وروض الاطفال.
توفر المظلة الحماية الكاملة للسيارة فلا تحتاج لكثرة الغسيل والتنظيف للتخلص من الغبار بالاضافة الى انها توفر الخصوصية عند تركيبها داخل الفلل والقصور والاماكن العامة.
تتفاوت اسعار مظلات السيارات حسب حجم السيارة او السيارات المطلوب تظليلها.
فوائد تظليل السيارات:
1-حماية الزجاج من اشعة الشمس فلا يصاب الزجاج بالسرطان بالاضافة الى حماية الديكورات الداخلية للسيارة و المقاعد خصوصا اذا كانت من الجلد من التعرض لاشعة الشمس المباشرة.
2-تجنب الاضرار الخطيرة التى قد تنجم نتيجة ارتفاع درجة حرارة الموتور بفعل حرارة الشمس مما يساعد على طول العمر الافتراضي للموتور .
3-تظليل السيارة بشكل جيد خاصة فى فصل الصيف يجعل التكييف يعمل بشكل اكثر كفاءة.
4-تجنب تغير لون سيارتك الذى يذهب ويتعرض للبهتان نتيجة وقوف السيارة مدة طويلة فى الشمس بدون تظليل.
*شركة سواتر ومظلات الاختيار الاول لتركيب مشاريع مظلات - السواتر - الهناجر - القرميد - البيوت الشعر - المستودعات- *
*ج/0500559613 ج/0535553929 ج/0548682241 ت/0114996351*
*تقدم ارقي واجمل انواع المظلات والسواتروالهناجر وانشاء المستودعات العامة كما نقوم بتوريد وتصميم وتنفيذ جميع انواع المظلات والسواترللمشاريع العامة الحكومية والخاصة بالشركات والفلل والقصور ومن اولويتنا :-*
*مظلات السيارات - مظلات المسابح -مظلات المدارس - مظلات  الساحات - هناجر حديد - سواتر شرائح- سواتر مجدول - سواتر اقمشه - سواتر جدارية - شبوك زراعيه - وتشييد جميع انواع المظلات والسواتر الخشبيه (فيمكو) بجوده عاليه*
*وتوريد وتركيب كافة الاعمال المعدنيه والمظلات وتغطيتها بالقماش pvc او بالصاج المعرج مع العازل ساندوتش بانل وكافة انواع الهناجر ويتم وصل القماش بماكينة خاصة لاجراء اللحام الحراري ( الكبس الحراري ) للقماش pvc المقاومه للحرارة وعوامل الجو الطبيعيه ..*
*مظلات سيارات متطورة وذات مواصفات عالية.*
*مظلات سيارات معلقة بدون أعمدة من الأمام لسهولة التوقف والحركة.*
*مظلات سيارات ذات أشكال جديدة ورائعة, منها الهرمي ومنها المقوسة وغيرها.*
*مظلات للسيارات بكافة أشكالها وأحجامها.*
*مظلات سيارات من قماش البولي إثلين Polyethylene shade net covers*
*مظلات سيارات من قماش بي في سي PVC, PVDF covers*
*مظلات وسواتر شركة الاختيار الاول التخصصي*
*مظلات وسواتر شركة الاختيار الاول نقدم أفضل أنواع المظلات من خلال خبراء ومتخصصون في تركيب المظلاتوالسواتر والهناجر بمستوى جودة عالي للشركات والمصانع والبنوك ومواقف السيارات والمستشفيات باستخدام أفضل وأحدث التقنيات وأفضل الخامات نحن متخصصون في مجال الإنشاء والدراسات الهندسية*
*سواتر ومظلات شركة الاختيار الاول السعودية توفر أفضل المواصفات في المظلات من أجل تقديم خدمة أفضل تحوز على رضاكم:*
*- مظلات عازلة للحرارة من أفضل المواد العازلة للحرارة لحماية السيارات من الحرارة المرتفعة للشمس*
*- شكل جذاب ومميز يتناسب مع طبيعة المكان*
*- الهيكل الحديدي مطلي بمواد عازلة لحمايته من الصدأ والتأكل*
*- عمل المظلات بطرق فنية لاستيعاب أكبر عدد من السيارات*
*نقدم في مظلات وسواتر شركة الاختيار الاول أفضل أنواع المظلات والسواتر المصنعة من أجود الخامات للتناسب مع جو المملكة ودرجات الحرارة الشديدة والمحافظة على السيارات خلال فترة تواجدها* 
*نتشرف بوجود افضل كادر فني ومهندسون ومشرفوت متخصصون فى تركيبات وتنفيذ مشاريع المظلات والسواتر وجميع اعمال الحدادة.
يتوفر لدينا مجال تنفيذ وتركيب:
سواتر حديد-افضل انواع المظلات للسيارات-مظلات مدارس-مظلات مداخل البيت-مظلات الشد الانشائي-مظلات مساجد-سواتر خشبية-سواتر شينكو-مظلات شينكو-قرميد معدني-مظلات قماش-مظلات متحركة-مظلات بلاستيك-مظلات هرمية.*
*مظلات سيارات من الاختيارالاول 0114996351 اسعار مخفضه 80 ريال للمتر ضمان 10 سنوات سواترالاختيارالاول-*
مظلات مداخل الفلل-تركيب مظلات خارجية للحدائق-مظلات مداخل فلل خارجية وفنادق-تركيب المظلات للمداخل-أجدد اشكال مظلات منازل
مظلات مداخل الفلل والمنازل و الفنادق والشركات متوفرة لدي مؤسسة الأختيار الاول بأشكال جمالية مميزة.نوفر فى مؤسسة مظلات الرياض-نقوم بتركيب مظلات مداخل فلل وبيوت و منشأت تجارية وسكنية .تمنح مظلات المداخل شكل جمالي للمكان كما انها تساعد على ملء فراغات المداخل.
ج/0500559613 
ج/0535553929​


​ نعتمد  أحدث أشكال مظلات خشبية للمداخل حيث يعتبر الخشب بنوعيه الطبيعي والمعالج من العناصر الرئيسية فى تصنيع مظلات المداخل فالخشب يجعل المنزل يظهر فى حجم أكبر.
لا ينبغي عليك عزيزى العميل اهمال المدخل الرئيسي لمنزلك او فلتك فهو واجهتك امام الضيوف وهو جزء رئيسى من تصميم المنزل لذا احرص على تجميله بمظلة راقية جميلة تزينه وتمنع دخول الشمس عن المنزل فى نفس الوقت.
مظلات الممرات الخشبية فى حدائق المنازل:
نقوم بتركيب المظلات الخشبية بحيث تشكل ممر جميل للحدائق المنزلية.
مظلات بلاستيك للمداخل:
نقوم بتركيب مظلات بلاستيك لمداخل المنازل والفلل تسمح بمرور الضوء النهاري للمنزل.
مظلات اشرعة بي في سي:
نقوم بتركيب مظلات شراعية قماشية انيقة بالوان تتناسب مع الوان دهانات المنازل.
مظلات مداخل لكسان:
نوفر مظلات مداخل من اللكسان بالوان وتغطيات مختلفة شفافة و قاتمة حسب الطلب.
مظلات مثبتة فى الحائط:
نقوم بتركيب المظلات الثابتة لواجهات المنازل.
مواصفات مظلات مداخل الفلل و المنازل:
1-حجب أشعة الشمس الحارقة فى الصيف.
2-إمكانية التزيين بالزهور والنباتات و الإضاءات.
3-عزل الأتربة والغبار عن المنزل او الفلة.
4-سهولة التنظيف والتلميع وعدم التعرض للتأكل.
مظلات مداخل الفلل
يتم تركيب مظلات المداخل للفلل ومظلات سيارات بالمداخل فى مؤسسة الأختيار الاول فى وقت قياسي و بأشكال تتناسب مع واجهات المنازل والفلل.
مظلات خارجية للحدائق
متخصصون فى تركيب مظلات جلسات خارجية للحدائق من أجود نوعيات خامات قماش البي في سي الكوري العازل للحرارة والمضاد للتمزق والإهتراء.
بالإضافة لتوفير نوعيات مظلات الخشب البلاستيكي والحديدي الخشابي لتظليل أماكن الجلوس بالحدائق.
نوفر أشكال مظلات الحدائق بالأشكال الهرمية والدائرية والمخروطية والقوسية فلدينا جميع الأشكال التى ترضي كل الأذواق.
مظلات مداخل الفلل















نعتمد أحدث أشكال مظلات خشبية للمداخل حيث يعتبر الخشب بنوعيه الطبيعي والمعالج من العناصر الرئيسية فى تصنيع مظلات المداخل فالخشب يجعل المنزل يظهر فى حجم أكبر.​



لا ينبغي عليك عزيزى العميل اهمال المدخل الرئيسي لمنزلك او فلتك فهو واجهتك امام الضيوف 
وهو جزء رئيسى من تصميم المنزل لذا احرص على تجميله بمظلة راقية جميلة تزينه وتمنع دخول الشمس عن المنزل فى نفس الوقت.​



مظلات الممرات الخشبية فى حدائق المنازل:
نقوم بتركيب المظلات الخشبية بحيث تشكل ممر جميل للحدائق المنزلية.​



مظلات بلاستيك للمداخل:
نقوم بتركيب مظلات بلاستيك لمداخل المنازل والفلل تسمح بمرور الضوء النهاري للمنزل.





مظلات اشرعة بي في سي:
نقوم بتركيب مظلات شراعية قماشية انيقة بالوان تتناسب مع الوان دهانات المنازل.​



مظلات مداخل لكسان:
نوفر مظلات مداخل من اللكسان بالوان وتغطيات مختلفة شفافة و قاتمة حسب الطلب.
مظلات مثبتة فى الحائط:
نقوم بتركيب المظلات الثابتة لواجهات المنازل.​





مظلات مداخل فلل وقصور _*مظلات مداخل الفلل الرياض*_​



مواصفات مظلات مداخل الفلل و المنازل:
1-حجب أشعة الشمس الحارقة فى الصيف.
2-إمكانية التزيين بالزهور والنباتات و الإضاءات.
3-عزل الأتربة والغبار عن المنزل او الفلة.
4-سهولة التنظيف والتلميع وعدم التعرض للتأكل.
يتم تركيب مظلات المداخل للفلل ومظلات سيارات بالمداخل فى مؤسسة الأختيار الاول فى وقت قياسي و بأشكال تتناسب مع واجهات المنازل والفلل.​











مظلات خارجية للحدائق





متخصصون فى تركيب مظلات جلسات خارجية للحدائق من أجود نوعيات خامات قماش البي في سي الكوري العازل للحرارة والمضاد للتمزق والإهتراء.
بالإضافة لتوفير نوعيات مظلات الخشب البلاستيكي والحديدي الخشابي لتظليل أماكن الجلوس بالحدائق.
نوفر أشكال مظلات الحدائق بالأشكال الهرمية والدائرية والمخروطية والقوسية فلدينا جميع الأشكال التى ترضي كل الأذواق.​​​*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول0553770074 www.alaktiar.com *
*مظلات وسواتر مؤسسة الاختيار الأول اسم مميز في عالم المظلات والسواتر على مدار سنوات طويلة ، هناجر ، قرميد ، خيام ، بيوت شعر ، مظلات الرياض, تركيب مظلات وسواتر* لمتابعة جديد اعمال مؤسسة مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول اضغط هنا
*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول *
www.alaktiar.com
مظلات وسواتر جدة , مظلات سيارات الطائف , مظلات مكة , مظلات سيارات الرياض , سواتر الخرج , مظلات الدمام , مظلات المدينة , سواتر جدة
مظلات ينبع , مظلات الرياض , سواتر الطائف , سواتر مكة , سواتر ومظلات الرياض , مظلات وسواتر الرياض , مظلات الاحساء , سواتر الدمام
مظلات الخميس , سواتر ابها , مظلات جازان , مظلات نجران , مظلات المناطق الوسطى , الدلم , السليل , المزاحمية , القصيم , بريدة , الخرج , الرياض , التخصصي
مظلات وسواتر فلل , مظلات فلل , مظلات سيارات , مظلات حدائق , مظلات مسابح , مظلات متحركة , مظلات احواش , مظلات مداخل , مظلات قصور , مظلات الرياض , حي العليا، حي السليمانية، حي الملك عبد العزيز، حي الملك عبد الله، حي الورود، حي صلاح الدين، حي الواحة، حي الملك فهد، حي المرسلات، حي النزهة، حي المغرزات، حي المروج، حي المصيف، حي التعاون، حي الإزدهار , حي الربيع، حي الندى، حي الصحافة، حي النرجس، حي العارض، حي النفل، حي العقيق، حي الوادي، حي الغدير، حي الياسمين، حي الفلاح، حي بنبان، حي القيروان، حي حطين، حي الملقا , حي المعذر، حي المحمدية، حي الرحمانية، حي الرائد، حي النخيل الغربي، حي النخيل، حي أم الحمام الشرقي، حي أم الحمام , حي الدوبية، حي القرى، حي الصناعية، حي الوسيطاء، حي معكال، حي الفيصلية، حي منفوحة، حي المنصورة، حي اليمامة، حي سلام، حي جبرة، حي عتيقة، حي غبيراء، حي البطيحا، حي الخالدية، حي الديرة، حي الصالحية، حي العود، حي المرقب، حي منفوحة الجديدة , حي الدار البيضاء، حي طيبة، حي المنصورية , حي الرفيعة، حي الهدا، حي الشرقية، حي الناصرية، حي صياح، حي الوشام، حي النموذجية، حي المعذر، حي المؤتمرات، ، حي أم سليم، حي الشميسي، حي الجرادية، حي الفاخرية، حي عليشة , حي الحائر، حي الغنامية , النسيم الشرقي، النسيم الغربي، الريان، الروابي، المنار، السلام، النظيم، الندوة , خشم العان، حي الدفاع، حي المناخ، حي السلي، حي النور، حي الإسكان، حي الصناعية الجديدة، حي الجزيرة، حي السعادة، حي الفيحاء، حي هيت، حي البريه، حي المشاعل , حي جرير، حي الربوة، حي الزهراء، حي الصفا، حي الضباط، حي الملز، حي الوزارات، حي الفاروق، حي العمل، حي ثليم، حي المربع، حي الفوطة , حي الروضة، حي الرمال، حي المونسية، حي قرطبة، حي الجنادرية، حي القادسية، حي اليرموك، حي غرناطة، حي أشبيلية، حي الحمراء، حي المعيزلية، حي الخليج، حي الملك فيصل، حي القدس، حي النهضة، حي الأندلس , حي المهدية، حي عرقة، حي ظهرة لبن، حي الخزامى، حي السفارات ,هجرة وادي لبن، حي العريجاء، حي الدريهمية، حي العريجاء الوسطى، حي شبرا، حي السويدي الغربي، حي ظهرة البديعة، حي سلطانة، حي الزهرة، حي السويدي , حي أحد، حي عكاظ، حي الشفاء، حي المروة، حي بدر، حي المصانع، حي المنصورية، حي عريض , جرة وادي لبن، حي ظهرة نمار حي ديراب، حي نمار، حي الحزم, , مظلات وسواتر الرياض , مظلات سيارات الرياض , هناجر , مظلات شينكو , مظلات فلل , مظلات التخصصي ,  مظلات بافضل الاسعار , نتواجد في انحاء المملكة , مظلات وسواتر الرياض , سواتر الرياض , مظلات الرياض , سواتر ومظلات الرياض , هناجر الرياض , بيوت شعر , الرياض للمظلات والسواتر*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول | مظلات وسواترالرياض*
*الإختيار الأول- شركة مظلات,سواتر ومظلات,مظلات سيارات ...*
www.alakhttiar.com
مظلات وسواتر الرياض , مظلات الرياض , سواتر الرياض ,مظلات,سواتر,سواتر ومظلات الرياض, مظلات - مظلات, مظلات - مظلات المظلات -سواتر السواتر, مظلات - مظلات المظلات سواتر - مظلات سيارات الاختيارالاول-معرضناالرياض-شارع التخصصي, مظلات - سيارات - مظلات سيارات - انواع السواتر, سواتر - سواتر, سواتر مظلات هناجر قرميد, سواتر مظلات قراميد هناجربالصورشاهدو معارض مظلات سيارات وسواتر الاختيارالاول, سواتر مضلات هناجر, هناجر - سيارات - مظلات سيارات - انواع السواتر, هناجر مشاريع الاختيارالاول, هناجر ومظلات الاختيارمظلات الخيام-مظلات مدارس0500559613مظلات قماش الماني(alakhttiar1), مظلات وسواتر - سواتر ومظلات - مظلات - سواتر - هناهر - بيوت شعر - قرميد, مظلات وسواتر الاختيار(الظل الحديث(-فرع التخصصي ت/0114996351 ج/0500559613, مظلات,سواتر,هناجر,مظلات وسواتر,الرياض,جدة,الدمام,تبوك, المدينة,عسير,التخصصي ,..
_شركة_ الإختيار الأول-_شركة مظلات_,سواتر ومظلات,_مظلات_,السواتر والمظلات,_مظلات_ وسواتر ,الهناجر,قريمد,_مظلات_ سيارات, _مظلات_ مدارس...
*الاختيارالاول التظليل الحديث لتركيب مظلات السيارات واعمال السواتر بالرياض - جدة - الدمام - خميس مشيط - ابها - المدينة المنورة جوال/0500559613 تليفاكس/0114996351 ج/0535553929*
*مظلات وسواتر التخصصي الرياض | مظلات وسواتر*
sawater-sa.com
_مظلات_ وسواتر الرياض
*معارضنا المعتمدة* 
*الرئيسي: الرياض - شارع *التخصصي
*المعارض بالمدن الاخرى*
*جدة - الدمام - الاحساء - خميس مشيط*
*لدينا مندوبينا في المناطق التالية:.*
*# المناطق الوسطى: الخرج - القصيم - حائل **# المناطق الغربية : جدة - مكة المكرمة - المدينة المنورة - الطائف - ينب# المناطق الشرقية: الدمام - الخبر - الأحساء - القطيف - - الخفجي - الجبيل - حفر الباطن**# المناطق الشمالية: تبوك - الجوف - عرعر .**# المناطق الجنوبية: عسير - الباحة - نجران - جازان **#مناطق اخرى: ننفذ الاعمال في جميع المدن الاخرى شرط ان تتجاوز المساحه 100 متر مربع**وعدة مدن اخرى بالمملكة*
*ننفذ مشآريع المظلات والسواتر والهناجروالمستودعات*
*بجميع منآطق السعوديه*​  للإتصالات والإستفسارات
ج/0500559613 ج/0535553929 ج/0548682241 ت/0114996351
* شهادة تسجيل معتمدة من وزارة التجارة والاستثمار*​[/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]​


----------



## محل تركيب مظلات (3 ديسمبر 2021)

*رد: شركة تركيب مظلات بالخرج 0553770074 توريد مشاريع مظلات بالخرج - مظلات مدارس وجامعات وكليات وساحات*

*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول - الاختيار الاول المظلات و السواتر*
 alakhttiar1.com
_مظلات_ ممرات _مظلات_ مداخل فنادق برجولات خشبية للممرات 0500559613 _مظلات_ ممرات .... _مظلات_ و _سواتر_ الاختيار الاول نقدم افضل _المظلات_ و _السواتر_ و الهناجر كما نوفر القرميد


 *مظلات وسواتر الرياض – معرض التخصصي
mthlat-sa.com/
مظلات وسواتر الرياض – سواتر الرياض – مظلات الرياض- تركيب سواتر بالرياض – هناجر الرياض – تركيب مظلات الرياض – مظلات بالرياض – سواتر ومظلات الرياض*
*سواتر و مظلات الرياض
سواتر و مظلات الرياض معرض مظلات وسواترالتخصصي
www.sawatr.com/
سواتر و مظلات لتغطية المسابح و الفلل و الحواجز الارضية و الاخشاب البلاستيكية 0535553929 مظلات وسواتر الرياض خصوم 35 % مظلات سيارات , مظلات , اسعار مذهلة *سواتر و مظلات لتغطية المسابح و الفلل و الحواجز الارضية و الاخشاب البلاستيكية 0535553929 _مظلات وسواتر_ الرياض خصوم 35 % مظلات سيارات , مظلات , اسعار مذهلة ,
مظلات - مظلات الرياض - مظلات التخصصي - _مظلات وسواتر_ الرياض - سواتر جدة - سواتر الرياض - تركيب مظلات الرياض - مظلات سيارات - شركة سواتر - شركة مظلات - هناجر
 *مظلات وسواتر - مظلات وسواتر التخصصي*
*مظلات وسواتر الاختيارالاول التخصصي*
سواتر ومظلات الرياض مظلات الرياض sawatr.com , _مظلات وسواتر_ الاختيار الاول | _مظلات وسواتر_
شاهد المزيد
*خدمات مظلات وسواتر التخصصي* 
شركة مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول الظل الحديث التخصصي
*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول | مظلات وسواتر 0500559613*
alakhttiar1.com
*[FONT=&quot]الاختيارالدمام // مظلات الاختيارالخميس // مظلات الاختيارابها // مظلات الاختيار جيزان للتواصل جوال : [FONT=&quot]0500559613** [FONT=&quot]- 0114996351* 
مشاريع _مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول_ 0500559613. مشاريع مظلات الاختيار الاول بأفضل الأسعار تشييد مظلات الشد الإنشائي مظلات مميزة السعر
*مظلات وسواتر التخصصي الرياض | *
*sawater-sa.com*
_تخصصنا : تصنيع وتصميم وتشييد مظلات سيارات - مظلات مواقف حكوميه وخاصه - مظلات سيارات فلل 
مظلات سيارات قصور وجميع الاستخدامات من المظلات للسيارات والمركبات بمختلف احجامها بجوده عاليه 
وتوريد وتركيب كافة الاعمال المعدنيه من المظلات الحديدة في استخدمات متعدده
منها مظلات المستشفيات ومواقف الموظفين للوزارات والشركات والمدارس والجامعات بمواصفات عالية واسعار مثالية.
جميع انواع الاعمال بالصناعات المقاومه للحرارة وعوامل الجو الطبيعيه_
_مظلات_ وسواتر الرياض,مظلات وسواترالتخصصي
*سواتر و مظلات الرياض,*
*مظلات , سواتر , مظلات و سواتر الرياض , مظلات الرياض , سواتر الرياض,مظلات وسواتر الاختيارالاول,سواترالتخصصي,مظلات وسواتر*
مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول- الرياض-التخصصي-حي النخيل ت/0114996351 ج/ 0500559613
*مظلات سيارات وسواتر بالرياض* pvc و* سواتر* الرياض *مظلات سيارات*
*مظلات وسواتر - مظلات وسواتر التخصصي*
sawater-sa.com
تقدم _مظلات وسواتر_ افضل الاعمال _للمظلات والسواتر_ . _مظلات وسواتر_ الرياض 0500559613 , مظلات سيارات , خصومات مذهلة , اشكال جديدة , مظلات الرياض , مظلات فلل , سواتر
نهتم فى مؤسسة مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول بتوفير مظلات باحجام تتسع لاي عدد من المظلات تناسب المواقف للتظليل الكامل وحماية زجاج ومقاعد السيارات بالاضافة لتركيب مظلات سيارات الفلل والقصور ولاصحاب المنازل ومواقف الشركات وتظليل سيارات الطلبة والاساتذة بالجامعات والاطباء بالمستشفيات ومواقف المولات التجارية
ج/0500559613 ج/0535553929
تركيب مظلات تغطية الخزانات والتكييفات باسطح المنازل-تركيب مظلات العاب الاطفال بالحضانات وروض الاطفال.
توفر المظلة الحماية الكاملة للسيارة فلا تحتاج لكثرة الغسيل والتنظيف للتخلص من الغبار بالاضافة الى انها توفر الخصوصية عند تركيبها داخل الفلل والقصور والاماكن العامة.
تتفاوت اسعار مظلات السيارات حسب حجم السيارة او السيارات المطلوب تظليلها.
فوائد تظليل السيارات:
1-حماية الزجاج من اشعة الشمس فلا يصاب الزجاج بالسرطان بالاضافة الى حماية الديكورات الداخلية للسيارة و المقاعد خصوصا اذا كانت من الجلد من التعرض لاشعة الشمس المباشرة.
2-تجنب الاضرار الخطيرة التى قد تنجم نتيجة ارتفاع درجة حرارة الموتور بفعل حرارة الشمس مما يساعد على طول العمر الافتراضي للموتور .
3-تظليل السيارة بشكل جيد خاصة فى فصل الصيف يجعل التكييف يعمل بشكل اكثر كفاءة.
4-تجنب تغير لون سيارتك الذى يذهب ويتعرض للبهتان نتيجة وقوف السيارة مدة طويلة فى الشمس بدون تظليل.
*شركة سواتر ومظلات الاختيار الاول لتركيب مشاريع مظلات - السواتر - الهناجر - القرميد - البيوت الشعر - المستودعات- *
*ج/0500559613 ج/0535553929 ج/0548682241 ت/0114996351*
*تقدم ارقي واجمل انواع المظلات والسواتروالهناجر وانشاء المستودعات العامة كما نقوم بتوريد وتصميم وتنفيذ جميع انواع المظلات والسواترللمشاريع العامة الحكومية والخاصة بالشركات والفلل والقصور ومن اولويتنا :-*
*مظلات السيارات - مظلات المسابح -مظلات المدارس - مظلات  الساحات - هناجر حديد - سواتر شرائح- سواتر مجدول - سواتر اقمشه - سواتر جدارية - شبوك زراعيه - وتشييد جميع انواع المظلات والسواتر الخشبيه (فيمكو) بجوده عاليه*
*وتوريد وتركيب كافة الاعمال المعدنيه والمظلات وتغطيتها بالقماش pvc او بالصاج المعرج مع العازل ساندوتش بانل وكافة انواع الهناجر ويتم وصل القماش بماكينة خاصة لاجراء اللحام الحراري ( الكبس الحراري ) للقماش pvc المقاومه للحرارة وعوامل الجو الطبيعيه ..*
*مظلات سيارات متطورة وذات مواصفات عالية.*
*مظلات سيارات معلقة بدون أعمدة من الأمام لسهولة التوقف والحركة.*
*مظلات سيارات ذات أشكال جديدة ورائعة, منها الهرمي ومنها المقوسة وغيرها.*
*مظلات للسيارات بكافة أشكالها وأحجامها.*
*مظلات سيارات من قماش البولي إثلين Polyethylene shade net covers*
*مظلات سيارات من قماش بي في سي PVC, PVDF covers*
*مظلات وسواتر شركة الاختيار الاول التخصصي*
*مظلات وسواتر شركة الاختيار الاول نقدم أفضل أنواع المظلات من خلال خبراء ومتخصصون في تركيب المظلاتوالسواتر والهناجر بمستوى جودة عالي للشركات والمصانع والبنوك ومواقف السيارات والمستشفيات باستخدام أفضل وأحدث التقنيات وأفضل الخامات نحن متخصصون في مجال الإنشاء والدراسات الهندسية*
*سواتر ومظلات شركة الاختيار الاول السعودية توفر أفضل المواصفات في المظلات من أجل تقديم خدمة أفضل تحوز على رضاكم:*
*- مظلات عازلة للحرارة من أفضل المواد العازلة للحرارة لحماية السيارات من الحرارة المرتفعة للشمس*
*- شكل جذاب ومميز يتناسب مع طبيعة المكان*
*- الهيكل الحديدي مطلي بمواد عازلة لحمايته من الصدأ والتأكل*
*- عمل المظلات بطرق فنية لاستيعاب أكبر عدد من السيارات*
*نقدم في مظلات وسواتر شركة الاختيار الاول أفضل أنواع المظلات والسواتر المصنعة من أجود الخامات للتناسب مع جو المملكة ودرجات الحرارة الشديدة والمحافظة على السيارات خلال فترة تواجدها* 
*نتشرف بوجود افضل كادر فني ومهندسون ومشرفوت متخصصون فى تركيبات وتنفيذ مشاريع المظلات والسواتر وجميع اعمال الحدادة.
يتوفر لدينا مجال تنفيذ وتركيب:
سواتر حديد-افضل انواع المظلات للسيارات-مظلات مدارس-مظلات مداخل البيت-مظلات الشد الانشائي-مظلات مساجد-سواتر خشبية-سواتر شينكو-مظلات شينكو-قرميد معدني-مظلات قماش-مظلات متحركة-مظلات بلاستيك-مظلات هرمية.*
*مظلات سيارات من الاختيارالاول 0114996351 اسعار مخفضه 80 ريال للمتر ضمان 10 سنوات سواترالاختيارالاول-*

مظلات مداخل الفلل-تركيب مظلات خارجية للحدائق-مظلات مداخل فلل خارجية وفنادق-تركيب المظلات للمداخل-أجدد اشكال مظلات منازل
مظلات مداخل الفلل والمنازل و الفنادق والشركات متوفرة لدي مؤسسة الأختيار الاول بأشكال جمالية مميزة.نوفر فى مؤسسة مظلات الرياض-نقوم بتركيب مظلات مداخل فلل وبيوت و منشأت تجارية وسكنية .تمنح مظلات المداخل شكل جمالي للمكان كما انها تساعد على ملء فراغات المداخل.
ج/0500559613 
ج/0535553929
​


​ نعتمد أحدث أشكال مظلات خشبية للمداخل حيث يعتبر الخشب بنوعيه الطبيعي والمعالج من العناصر الرئيسية فى تصنيع مظلات المداخل فالخشب يجعل المنزل يظهر فى حجم أكبر.

لا ينبغي عليك عزيزى العميل اهمال المدخل الرئيسي لمنزلك او فلتك فهو واجهتك امام الضيوف وهو جزء رئيسى من تصميم المنزل لذا احرص على تجميله بمظلة راقية جميلة تزينه وتمنع دخول الشمس عن المنزل فى نفس الوقت.
مظلات الممرات الخشبية فى حدائق المنازل:
نقوم بتركيب المظلات الخشبية بحيث تشكل ممر جميل للحدائق المنزلية.
مظلات بلاستيك للمداخل:
نقوم بتركيب مظلات بلاستيك لمداخل المنازل والفلل تسمح بمرور الضوء النهاري للمنزل.
مظلات اشرعة بي في سي:
نقوم بتركيب مظلات شراعية قماشية انيقة بالوان تتناسب مع الوان دهانات المنازل.
مظلات مداخل لكسان:
نوفر مظلات مداخل من اللكسان بالوان وتغطيات مختلفة شفافة و قاتمة حسب الطلب.
مظلات مثبتة فى الحائط:
نقوم بتركيب المظلات الثابتة لواجهات المنازل.
مواصفات مظلات مداخل الفلل و المنازل:
1-حجب أشعة الشمس الحارقة فى الصيف.
2-إمكانية التزيين بالزهور والنباتات و الإضاءات.
3-عزل الأتربة والغبار عن المنزل او الفلة.
4-سهولة التنظيف والتلميع وعدم التعرض للتأكل.
مظلات مداخل الفلل
يتم تركيب مظلات المداخل للفلل ومظلات سيارات بالمداخل فى مؤسسة الأختيار الاول فى وقت قياسي و بأشكال تتناسب مع واجهات المنازل والفلل.
مظلات خارجية للحدائق
متخصصون فى تركيب مظلات جلسات خارجية للحدائق من أجود نوعيات خامات قماش البي في سي الكوري العازل للحرارة والمضاد للتمزق والإهتراء.
بالإضافة لتوفير نوعيات مظلات الخشب البلاستيكي والحديدي الخشابي لتظليل أماكن الجلوس بالحدائق.
نوفر أشكال مظلات الحدائق بالأشكال الهرمية والدائرية والمخروطية والقوسية فلدينا جميع الأشكال التى ترضي كل الأذواق.
مظلات مداخل الفلل















نعتمد أحدث أشكال مظلات خشبية للمداخل حيث يعتبر الخشب بنوعيه الطبيعي والمعالج من العناصر الرئيسية فى تصنيع مظلات المداخل فالخشب يجعل المنزل يظهر فى حجم أكبر.​



لا ينبغي عليك عزيزى العميل اهمال المدخل الرئيسي لمنزلك او فلتك فهو واجهتك امام الضيوف 
وهو جزء رئيسى من تصميم المنزل لذا احرص على تجميله بمظلة راقية جميلة تزينه وتمنع دخول الشمس عن المنزل فى نفس الوقت.​



مظلات الممرات الخشبية فى حدائق المنازل:
نقوم بتركيب المظلات الخشبية بحيث تشكل ممر جميل للحدائق المنزلية.​



مظلات بلاستيك للمداخل:
نقوم بتركيب مظلات بلاستيك لمداخل المنازل والفلل تسمح بمرور الضوء النهاري للمنزل.





مظلات اشرعة بي في سي:
نقوم بتركيب مظلات شراعية قماشية انيقة بالوان تتناسب مع الوان دهانات المنازل.​



مظلات مداخل لكسان:
نوفر مظلات مداخل من اللكسان بالوان وتغطيات مختلفة شفافة و قاتمة حسب الطلب.
مظلات مثبتة فى الحائط:
نقوم بتركيب المظلات الثابتة لواجهات المنازل.​





مظلات مداخل فلل وقصور _*مظلات مداخل الفلل الرياض*_​



مواصفات مظلات مداخل الفلل و المنازل:
1-حجب أشعة الشمس الحارقة فى الصيف.
2-إمكانية التزيين بالزهور والنباتات و الإضاءات.
3-عزل الأتربة والغبار عن المنزل او الفلة.
4-سهولة التنظيف والتلميع وعدم التعرض للتأكل.
يتم تركيب مظلات المداخل للفلل ومظلات سيارات بالمداخل فى مؤسسة الأختيار الاول فى وقت قياسي و بأشكال تتناسب مع واجهات المنازل والفلل.​











مظلات خارجية للحدائق





متخصصون فى تركيب مظلات جلسات خارجية للحدائق من أجود نوعيات خامات قماش البي في سي الكوري العازل للحرارة والمضاد للتمزق والإهتراء.
بالإضافة لتوفير نوعيات مظلات الخشب البلاستيكي والحديدي الخشابي لتظليل أماكن الجلوس بالحدائق.
نوفر أشكال مظلات الحدائق بالأشكال الهرمية والدائرية والمخروطية والقوسية فلدينا جميع الأشكال التى ترضي كل الأذواق.​​​*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول0553770074 www.alaktiar.com *
*مظلات وسواتر مؤسسة الاختيار الأول اسم مميز في عالم المظلات والسواتر على مدار سنوات طويلة ، هناجر ، قرميد ، خيام ، بيوت شعر ، مظلات الرياض, تركيب مظلات وسواتر* لمتابعة جديد اعمال مؤسسة مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول اضغط هنا
*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول *
www.alaktiar.com
مظلات وسواتر جدة , مظلات سيارات الطائف , مظلات مكة , مظلات سيارات الرياض , سواتر الخرج , مظلات الدمام , مظلات المدينة , سواتر جدة
مظلات ينبع , مظلات الرياض , سواتر الطائف , سواتر مكة , سواتر ومظلات الرياض , مظلات وسواتر الرياض , مظلات الاحساء , سواتر الدمام
مظلات الخميس , سواتر ابها , مظلات جازان , مظلات نجران , مظلات المناطق الوسطى , الدلم , السليل , المزاحمية , القصيم , بريدة , الخرج , الرياض , التخصصي
مظلات وسواتر فلل , مظلات فلل , مظلات سيارات , مظلات حدائق , مظلات مسابح , مظلات متحركة , مظلات احواش , مظلات مداخل , مظلات قصور , مظلات الرياض , حي العليا، حي السليمانية، حي الملك عبد العزيز، حي الملك عبد الله، حي الورود، حي صلاح الدين، حي الواحة، حي الملك فهد، حي المرسلات، حي النزهة، حي المغرزات، حي المروج، حي المصيف، حي التعاون، حي الإزدهار , حي الربيع، حي الندى، حي الصحافة، حي النرجس، حي العارض، حي النفل، حي العقيق، حي الوادي، حي الغدير، حي الياسمين، حي الفلاح، حي بنبان، حي القيروان، حي حطين، حي الملقا , حي المعذر، حي المحمدية، حي الرحمانية، حي الرائد، حي النخيل الغربي، حي النخيل، حي أم الحمام الشرقي، حي أم الحمام , حي الدوبية، حي القرى، حي الصناعية، حي الوسيطاء، حي معكال، حي الفيصلية، حي منفوحة، حي المنصورة، حي اليمامة، حي سلام، حي جبرة، حي عتيقة، حي غبيراء، حي البطيحا، حي الخالدية، حي الديرة، حي الصالحية، حي العود، حي المرقب، حي منفوحة الجديدة , حي الدار البيضاء، حي طيبة، حي المنصورية , حي الرفيعة، حي الهدا، حي الشرقية، حي الناصرية، حي صياح، حي الوشام، حي النموذجية، حي المعذر، حي المؤتمرات، ، حي أم سليم، حي الشميسي، حي الجرادية، حي الفاخرية، حي عليشة , حي الحائر، حي الغنامية , النسيم الشرقي، النسيم الغربي، الريان، الروابي، المنار، السلام، النظيم، الندوة , خشم العان، حي الدفاع، حي المناخ، حي السلي، حي النور، حي الإسكان، حي الصناعية الجديدة، حي الجزيرة، حي السعادة، حي الفيحاء، حي هيت، حي البريه، حي المشاعل , حي جرير، حي الربوة، حي الزهراء، حي الصفا، حي الضباط، حي الملز، حي الوزارات، حي الفاروق، حي العمل، حي ثليم، حي المربع، حي الفوطة , حي الروضة، حي الرمال، حي المونسية، حي قرطبة، حي الجنادرية، حي القادسية، حي اليرموك، حي غرناطة، حي أشبيلية، حي الحمراء، حي المعيزلية، حي الخليج، حي الملك فيصل، حي القدس، حي النهضة، حي الأندلس , حي المهدية، حي عرقة، حي ظهرة لبن، حي الخزامى، حي السفارات ,هجرة وادي لبن، حي العريجاء، حي الدريهمية، حي العريجاء الوسطى، حي شبرا، حي السويدي الغربي، حي ظهرة البديعة، حي سلطانة، حي الزهرة، حي السويدي , حي أحد، حي عكاظ، حي الشفاء، حي المروة، حي بدر، حي المصانع، حي المنصورية، حي عريض , جرة وادي لبن، حي ظهرة نمار حي ديراب، حي نمار، حي الحزم, , مظلات وسواتر الرياض , مظلات سيارات الرياض , هناجر , مظلات شينكو , مظلات فلل , مظلات التخصصي , مظلات بافضل الاسعار , نتواجد في انحاء المملكة , مظلات وسواتر الرياض , سواتر الرياض , مظلات الرياض , سواتر ومظلات الرياض , هناجر الرياض , بيوت شعر , الرياض للمظلات والسواتر*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول | مظلات وسواترالرياض*
*الإختيار الأول- شركة مظلات,سواتر ومظلات,مظلات سيارات ...*
www.alakhttiar.com
مظلات وسواتر الرياض , مظلات الرياض , سواتر الرياض ,مظلات,سواتر,سواتر ومظلات الرياض, مظلات - مظلات, مظلات - مظلات المظلات -سواتر السواتر, مظلات - مظلات المظلات سواتر - مظلات سيارات الاختيارالاول-معرضناالرياض-شارع التخصصي, مظلات - سيارات - مظلات سيارات - انواع السواتر, سواتر - سواتر, سواتر مظلات هناجر قرميد, سواتر مظلات قراميد هناجربالصورشاهدو معارض مظلات سيارات وسواتر الاختيارالاول, سواتر مضلات هناجر, هناجر - سيارات - مظلات سيارات - انواع السواتر, هناجر مشاريع الاختيارالاول, هناجر ومظلات الاختيارمظلات الخيام-مظلات مدارس0500559613مظلات قماش الماني(alakhttiar1), مظلات وسواتر - سواتر ومظلات - مظلات - سواتر - هناهر - بيوت شعر - قرميد, مظلات وسواتر الاختيار(الظل الحديث(-فرع التخصصي ت/0114996351 ج/0500559613, مظلات,سواتر,هناجر,مظلات وسواتر,الرياض,جدة,الدمام,تبوك, المدينة,عسير,التخصصي ,..
_شركة_ الإختيار الأول-_شركة مظلات_,سواتر ومظلات,_مظلات_,السواتر والمظلات,_مظلات_ وسواتر ,الهناجر,قريمد,_مظلات_ سيارات, _مظلات_ مدارس...
*الاختيارالاول التظليل الحديث لتركيب مظلات السيارات واعمال السواتر بالرياض - جدة - الدمام - خميس مشيط - ابها - المدينة المنورة جوال/0500559613 تليفاكس/0114996351 ج/0535553929*
*مظلات وسواتر التخصصي الرياض | مظلات وسواتر*
sawater-sa.com
_مظلات_ وسواتر الرياض
*معارضنا المعتمدة* 
*الرئيسي: الرياض - شارع *التخصصي
*المعارض بالمدن الاخرى*
*جدة - الدمام - الاحساء - خميس مشيط*
*لدينا مندوبينا في المناطق التالية:*
*# المناطق الوسطى: الخرج - القصيم - حائل **# المناطق الغربية : جدة - مكة المكرمة - المدينة المنورة - الطائف - ينب# المناطق الشرقية: الدمام - الخبر - الأحساء - القطيف - - الخفجي - الجبيل - حفر الباطن**# المناطق الشمالية: تبوك - الجوف - عرعر .**# المناطق الجنوبية: عسير - الباحة - نجران - جازان **#مناطق اخرى: ننفذ الاعمال في جميع المدن الاخرى شرط ان تتجاوز المساحه 100 متر مربع**وعدة مدن اخرى بالمملكة*
*ننفذ مشآريع المظلات والسواتر والهناجروالمستودعات*
*بجميع منآطق السعوديه*​  للإتصالات والإستفسارات
ج/0500559613 ج/0535553929 ج/0548682241 ت/0114996351
* شهادة تسجيل معتمدة من وزارة التجارة والاستثما*​[/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## محل تركيب مظلات (12 يناير 2022)

*رد: شركة تركيب مظلات بالخرج 0553770074 توريد مشاريع مظلات بالخرج - مظلات مدارس وجامعات وكليات وساحات*

*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول - الاختيار الاول المظلات و السواتر*
 alakhttiar1.com
_مظلات_ ممرات _مظلات_ مداخل فنادق برجولات خشبية للممرات 0500559613 _مظلات_ ممرات .... _مظلات_ و _سواتر_ الاختيار الاول نقدم افضل _المظلات_ و _السواتر_ و الهناجر كما نوفر القرميد*


*
*مظلات وسواتر الرياض – معرض التخصصي
mthlat-sa.com/
مظلات وسواتر الرياض – سواتر الرياض – مظلات الرياض- تركيب سواتر بالرياض – هناجر الرياض – تركيب مظلات الرياض – مظلات بالرياض – سواتر ومظلات الرياض*
*سواتر و مظلات الرياض
سواتر و مظلات الرياض معرض مظلات وسواترالتخصصي
www.sawatr.com/
*




*سواتر و مظلات لتغطية المسابح و الفلل و الحواجز الارضية و الاخشاب البلاستيكية 0535553929 مظلات وسواتر الرياض خصوم 35 % مظلات سيارات , مظلات , اسعار مذهلة *سواتر و مظلات لتغطية المسابح و الفلل و الحواجز الارضية و الاخشاب البلاستيكية 0535553929 _مظلات وسواتر_ الرياض خصوم 35 % مظلات سيارات , مظلات , اسعار مذهلة ,





مظلات - مظلات الرياض - مظلات التخصصي - _مظلات وسواتر_ الرياض - سواتر جدة - سواتر الرياض - تركيب مظلات الرياض - مظلات سيارات - شركة سواتر - شركة مظلات - هناجر
 *مظلات وسواتر - مظلات وسواتر التخصصي*
*مظلات وسواتر الاختيارالاول التخصصي*
سواتر ومظلات الرياض مظلات الرياض sawatr.com , _مظلات وسواتر_ الاختيار الاول | _مظلات وسواتر_
شاهد المزيد
*خدمات مظلات وسواتر التخصصي* 
شركة مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول الظل الحديث التخصصي
*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول | مظلات وسواتر 0500559613*
alakhttiar1.com
*[FONT=&quot]الاختيارالدمام // مظلات الاختيارالخميس // مظلات الاختيارابها // مظلات الاختيار جيزان للتواصل جوال : [FONT=&quot]0500559613** [FONT=&quot]- 0114996351* 
مشاريع _مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول_ 0500559613. مشاريع مظلات الاختيار الاول بأفضل الأسعار تشييد مظلات الشد الإنشائي مظلات مميزة السعر
*مظلات وسواتر التخصصي الرياض | *
*sawater-sa.com*
_تخصصنا : تصنيع وتصميم وتشييد مظلات سيارات - مظلات مواقف حكوميه وخاصه - مظلات سيارات فلل 
مظلات سيارات قصور وجميع الاستخدامات من المظلات للسيارات والمركبات بمختلف احجامها بجوده عاليه 
وتوريد وتركيب كافة الاعمال المعدنيه من المظلات الحديدة في استخدمات متعدده
منها مظلات المستشفيات ومواقف الموظفين للوزارات والشركات والمدارس والجامعات بمواصفات عالية واسعار مثالية.
جميع انواع الاعمال بالصناعات المقاومه للحرارة وعوامل الجو الطبيعيه_
_مظلات_ وسواتر الرياض,مظلات وسواترالتخصصي
*سواتر و مظلات الرياض,*
*مظلات , سواتر , مظلات و سواتر الرياض , مظلات الرياض , سواتر الرياض,مظلات وسواتر الاختيارالاول,سواترالتخصصي,مظلات وسواتر*
مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول- الرياض-التخصصي-حي النخيل ت/0114996351 ج/ 0500559613
*مظلات سيارات وسواتر بالرياض* pvc و* سواتر* الرياض *مظلات سيارات*
*مظلات وسواتر - مظلات وسواتر التخصصي*
sawater-sa.com
تقدم _مظلات وسواتر_ افضل الاعمال _للمظلات والسواتر_ . _مظلات وسواتر_ الرياض 0500559613 , مظلات سيارات , خصومات مذهلة , اشكال جديدة , مظلات الرياض , مظلات فلل , سواتر
[/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]




نهتم فى مؤسسة مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول بتوفير مظلات باحجام تتسع لاي عدد من المظلات تناسب المواقف للتظليل الكامل وحماية زجاج ومقاعد السيارات بالاضافة لتركيب مظلات سيارات الفلل والقصور ولاصحاب المنازل ومواقف الشركات وتظليل سيارات الطلبة والاساتذة بالجامعات والاطباء بالمستشفيات ومواقف المولات التجارية
ج/0500559613 ج/0535553929
تركيب مظلات تغطية الخزانات والتكييفات باسطح المنازل-تركيب مظلات العاب الاطفال بالحضانات وروض الاطفال.
توفر المظلة الحماية الكاملة للسيارة فلا تحتاج لكثرة الغسيل والتنظيف للتخلص من الغبار بالاضافة الى انها توفر الخصوصية عند تركيبها داخل الفلل والقصور والاماكن العامة.
تتفاوت اسعار مظلات السيارات حسب حجم السيارة او السيارات المطلوب تظليلها.
فوائد تظليل السيارات:
1-حماية الزجاج من اشعة الشمس فلا يصاب الزجاج بالسرطان بالاضافة الى حماية الديكورات الداخلية للسيارة و المقاعد خصوصا اذا كانت من الجلد من التعرض لاشعة الشمس المباشرة.
2-تجنب الاضرار الخطيرة التى قد تنجم نتيجة ارتفاع درجة حرارة الموتور بفعل حرارة الشمس مما يساعد على طول العمر الافتراضي للموتور .
3-تظليل السيارة بشكل جيد خاصة فى فصل الصيف يجعل التكييف يعمل بشكل اكثر كفاءة.
4-تجنب تغير لون سيارتك الذى يذهب ويتعرض للبهتان نتيجة وقوف السيارة مدة طويلة فى الشمس بدون تظليل.
*شركة سواتر ومظلات الاختيار الاول لتركيب مشاريع مظلات - السواتر - الهناجر - القرميد - البيوت الشعر - المستودعات- *
*ج/0500559613 ج/0535553929 ج/0548682241 ت/0114996351*
*تقدم ارقي واجمل انواع المظلات والسواتروالهناجر وانشاء المستودعات العامة كما نقوم بتوريد وتصميم وتنفيذ جميع انواع المظلات والسواترللمشاريع العامة الحكومية والخاصة بالشركات والفلل والقصور ومن اولويتنا :-*
*مظلات السيارات - مظلات المسابح -مظلات المدارس - مظلات  الساحات - هناجر حديد - سواتر شرائح- سواتر مجدول - سواتر اقمشه - سواتر جدارية - شبوك زراعيه - وتشييد جميع انواع المظلات والسواتر الخشبيه (فيمكو) بجوده عاليه*
*وتوريد وتركيب كافة الاعمال المعدنيه والمظلات وتغطيتها بالقماش pvc او بالصاج المعرج مع العازل ساندوتش بانل وكافة انواع الهناجر ويتم وصل القماش بماكينة خاصة لاجراء اللحام الحراري ( الكبس الحراري ) للقماش pvc المقاومه للحرارة وعوامل الجو الطبيعيه ..*
*مظلات سيارات متطورة وذات مواصفات عالية.*
*مظلات سيارات معلقة بدون أعمدة من الأمام لسهولة التوقف والحركة.*
*مظلات سيارات ذات أشكال جديدة ورائعة, منها الهرمي ومنها المقوسة وغيرها.*
*مظلات للسيارات بكافة أشكالها وأحجامها.*
*مظلات سيارات من قماش البولي إثلين Polyethylene shade net covers*
*مظلات سيارات من قماش بي في سي PVC, PVDF covers*
*مظلات وسواتر شركة الاختيار الاول التخصصي*
*مظلات وسواتر شركة الاختيار الاول نقدم أفضل أنواع المظلات من خلال خبراء ومتخصصون في تركيب المظلاتوالسواتر والهناجر بمستوى جودة عالي للشركات والمصانع والبنوك ومواقف السيارات والمستشفيات باستخدام أفضل وأحدث التقنيات وأفضل الخامات نحن متخصصون في مجال الإنشاء والدراسات الهندسية*
*سواتر ومظلات شركة الاختيار الاول السعودية توفر أفضل المواصفات في المظلات من أجل تقديم خدمة أفضل تحوز على رضاكم:*
*- مظلات عازلة للحرارة من أفضل المواد العازلة للحرارة لحماية السيارات من الحرارة المرتفعة للشمس*
*- شكل جذاب ومميز يتناسب مع طبيعة المكان*
*- الهيكل الحديدي مطلي بمواد عازلة لحمايته من الصدأ والتأكل*
*- عمل المظلات بطرق فنية لاستيعاب أكبر عدد من السيارات*
*نقدم في مظلات وسواتر شركة الاختيار الاول أفضل أنواع المظلات والسواتر المصنعة من أجود الخامات للتناسب مع جو المملكة ودرجات الحرارة الشديدة والمحافظة على السيارات خلال فترة تواجدها* 





_*مظلات مداخل الفلل الرياض*_​*نتشرف بوجود افضل كادر فني ومهندسون ومشرفوت متخصصون فى تركيبات وتنفيذ مشاريع المظلات والسواتر وجميع اعمال الحدادة.
يتوفر لدينا مجال تنفيذ وتركيب:
سواتر حديد-افضل انواع المظلات للسيارات-مظلات مدارس-مظلات مداخل البيت-مظلات الشد الانشائي-مظلات مساجد-سواتر خشبية-سواتر شينكو-مظلات شينكو-قرميد معدني-مظلات قماش-مظلات متحركة-مظلات بلاستيك-مظلات هرمية.*
*مظلات سيارات من الاختيارالاول 0114996351 اسعار مخفضه 80 ريال للمتر ضمان 10 سنوات سواترالاختيارالاول-*
مظلات مداخل الفلل-تركيب مظلات خارجية للحدائق-مظلات مداخل فلل خارجية وفنادق-تركيب المظلات للمداخل-أجدد اشكال مظلات منازل
مظلات مداخل الفلل والمنازل و الفنادق والشركات متوفرة لدي مؤسسة الأختيار الاول بأشكال جمالية مميزة.نوفر فى مؤسسة مظلات الرياض-نقوم بتركيب مظلات مداخل فلل وبيوت و منشأت تجارية وسكنية .تمنح مظلات المداخل شكل جمالي للمكان كما انها تساعد على ملء فراغات المداخل.
ج/0500559613 
ج/0535553929


​ نعتمد أحدث أشكال مظلات خشبية للمداخل حيث يعتبر الخشب بنوعيه الطبيعي والمعالج من العناصر الرئيسية فى تصنيع مظلات المداخل فالخشب يجعل المنزل يظهر فى حجم أكبر.

لا ينبغي عليك عزيزى العميل اهمال المدخل الرئيسي لمنزلك او فلتك فهو واجهتك امام الضيوف وهو جزء رئيسى من تصميم المنزل لذا احرص على تجميله بمظلة راقية جميلة تزينه وتمنع دخول الشمس عن المنزل فى نفس الوقت.
مظلات الممرات الخشبية فى حدائق المنازل:
نقوم بتركيب المظلات الخشبية بحيث تشكل ممر جميل للحدائق المنزلية.
مظلات بلاستيك للمداخل:
نقوم بتركيب مظلات بلاستيك لمداخل المنازل والفلل تسمح بمرور الضوء النهاري للمنزل.
مظلات اشرعة بي في سي:
نقوم بتركيب مظلات شراعية قماشية انيقة بالوان تتناسب مع الوان دهانات المنازل.
مظلات مداخل لكسان:
نوفر مظلات مداخل من اللكسان بالوان وتغطيات مختلفة شفافة و قاتمة حسب الطلب.
مظلات مثبتة فى الحائط:
نقوم بتركيب المظلات الثابتة لواجهات المنازل.
مواصفات مظلات مداخل الفلل و المنازل:
1-حجب أشعة الشمس الحارقة فى الصيف.
2-إمكانية التزيين بالزهور والنباتات و الإضاءات.
3-عزل الأتربة والغبار عن المنزل او الفلة.
4-سهولة التنظيف والتلميع وعدم التعرض للتأكل.
مظلات مداخل الفلل
يتم تركيب مظلات المداخل للفلل ومظلات سيارات بالمداخل فى مؤسسة الأختيار الاول فى وقت قياسي و بأشكال تتناسب مع واجهات المنازل والفلل.
مظلات خارجية للحدائق
متخصصون فى تركيب مظلات جلسات خارجية للحدائق من أجود نوعيات خامات قماش البي في سي الكوري العازل للحرارة والمضاد للتمزق والإهتراء.
بالإضافة لتوفير نوعيات مظلات الخشب البلاستيكي والحديدي الخشابي لتظليل أماكن الجلوس بالحدائق.
نوفر أشكال مظلات الحدائق بالأشكال الهرمية والدائرية والمخروطية والقوسية فلدينا جميع الأشكال التى ترضي كل الأذواق.
مظلات مداخل الفلل















نعتمد أحدث أشكال مظلات خشبية للمداخل حيث يعتبر الخشب بنوعيه الطبيعي والمعالج من العناصر الرئيسية فى تصنيع مظلات المداخل فالخشب يجعل المنزل يظهر فى حجم أكبر.
لا ينبغي عليك عزيزى العميل اهمال المدخل الرئيسي لمنزلك او فلتك فهو واجهتك امام الضيوف 
وهو جزء رئيسى من تصميم المنزل لذا احرص على تجميله بمظلة راقية جميلة تزينه وتمنع دخول الشمس عن المنزل فى نفس الوقت.




مظلات الممرات الخشبية فى حدائق المنازل:
نقوم بتركيب المظلات الخشبية بحيث تشكل ممر جميل للحدائق المنزلية.​



مظلات بلاستيك للمداخل:
نقوم بتركيب مظلات بلاستيك لمداخل المنازل والفلل تسمح بمرور الضوء النهاري للمنزل.





مظلات اشرعة بي في سي:
نقوم بتركيب مظلات شراعية قماشية انيقة بالوان تتناسب مع الوان دهانات المنازل.​



مظلات مداخل لكسان:
نوفر مظلات مداخل من اللكسان بالوان وتغطيات مختلفة شفافة و قاتمة حسب الطلب.
مظلات مثبتة فى الحائط:
نقوم بتركيب المظلات الثابتة لواجهات المنازل.​ 




مواصفات مظلات مداخل الفلل و المنازل:
1-حجب أشعة الشمس الحارقة فى الصيف.
2-إمكانية التزيين بالزهور والنباتات و الإضاءات.
3-عزل الأتربة والغبار عن المنزل او الفلة.
4-سهولة التنظيف والتلميع وعدم التعرض للتأكل.
يتم تركيب مظلات المداخل للفلل ومظلات سيارات بالمداخل فى مؤسسة الأختيار الاول فى وقت قياسي و بأشكال تتناسب مع واجهات المنازل والفلل.​











مظلات خارجية للحدائق





متخصصون فى تركيب مظلات جلسات خارجية للحدائق من أجود نوعيات خامات قماش البي في سي الكوري العازل للحرارة والمضاد للتمزق والإهتراء.
بالإضافة لتوفير نوعيات مظلات الخشب البلاستيكي والحديدي الخشابي لتظليل أماكن الجلوس بالحدائق.
نوفر أشكال مظلات الحدائق بالأشكال الهرمية والدائرية والمخروطية والقوسية فلدينا جميع الأشكال التى ترضي كل الأذواق.​*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول0553770074 www.alaktiar.com *
*مظلات وسواتر مؤسسة الاختيار الأول اسم مميز في عالم المظلات والسواتر على مدار سنوات طويلة ، هناجر ، قرميد ، خيام ، بيوت شعر ، مظلات الرياض, تركيب مظلات وسواتر* لمتابعة جديد اعمال مؤسسة مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول اضغط هنا
*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول *
www.alaktiar.com
مظلات وسواتر جدة , مظلات سيارات الطائف , مظلات مكة , مظلات سيارات الرياض , سواتر الخرج , مظلات الدمام , مظلات المدينة , سواتر جدة
مظلات ينبع , مظلات الرياض , سواتر الطائف , سواتر مكة , سواتر ومظلات الرياض , مظلات وسواتر الرياض , مظلات الاحساء , سواتر الدمام
مظلات الخميس , سواتر ابها , مظلات جازان , مظلات نجران , مظلات المناطق الوسطى , الدلم , السليل  , المزاحمية , القصيم , بريدة , الخرج , الرياض , التخصصي
مظلات وسواتر فلل , مظلات فلل , مظلات سيارات , مظلات حدائق , مظلات مسابح , مظلات متحركة , مظلات احواش , مظلات مداخل , مظلات قصور , مظلات الرياض , حي العليا، حي السليمانية، حي الملك عبد العزيز، حي الملك عبد الله، حي الورود، حي صلاح الدين، حي الواحة، حي الملك فهد، حي المرسلات، حي النزهة، حي المغرزات، حي المروج، حي المصيف، حي التعاون، حي الإزدهار , حي الربيع، حي الندى، حي الصحافة، حي النرجس، حي العارض، حي النفل، حي العقيق، حي الوادي، حي الغدير، حي الياسمين، حي الفلاح، حي بنبان، حي القيروان، حي حطين، حي الملقا , حي المعذر، حي المحمدية، حي الرحمانية، حي الرائد، حي النخيل الغربي، حي النخيل، حي أم الحمام الشرقي، حي أم الحمام , حي الدوبية، حي القرى، حي الصناعية، حي الوسيطاء، حي معكال، حي الفيصلية، حي منفوحة، حي المنصورة، حي اليمامة، حي سلام، حي جبرة، حي عتيقة، حي غبيراء، حي البطيحا، حي الخالدية، حي الديرة، حي الصالحية، حي العود، حي المرقب، حي منفوحة الجديدة , حي الدار البيضاء، حي طيبة، حي المنصورية , حي الرفيعة، حي الهدا، حي الشرقية، حي الناصرية، حي صياح، حي الوشام، حي النموذجية، حي المعذر، حي المؤتمرات، ، حي أم سليم، حي الشميسي، حي الجرادية، حي الفاخرية، حي عليشة , حي الحائر، حي الغنامية , النسيم الشرقي، النسيم الغربي، الريان، الروابي، المنار، السلام، النظيم، الندوة , خشم العان، حي الدفاع، حي المناخ، حي السلي، حي النور، حي الإسكان، حي الصناعية الجديدة، حي الجزيرة، حي السعادة، حي الفيحاء، حي هيت، حي البريه، حي المشاعل , حي جرير، حي الربوة، حي الزهراء، حي الصفا، حي الضباط، حي الملز، حي الوزارات، حي الفاروق، حي العمل، حي ثليم، حي المربع، حي الفوطة , حي الروضة، حي الرمال، حي المونسية، حي قرطبة، حي الجنادرية، حي القادسية، حي اليرموك، حي غرناطة، حي أشبيلية، حي الحمراء، حي المعيزلية، حي الخليج، حي الملك فيصل، حي القدس، حي النهضة، حي الأندلس , حي المهدية، حي عرقة، حي ظهرة لبن، حي الخزامى، حي السفارات ,هجرة وادي لبن، حي العريجاء، حي الدريهمية، حي العريجاء الوسطى، حي شبرا، حي السويدي الغربي، حي ظهرة البديعة، حي سلطانة، حي الزهرة، حي السويدي , حي أحد، حي عكاظ، حي الشفاء، حي المروة، حي بدر، حي المصانع، حي المنصورية، حي عريض , جرة وادي لبن، حي ظهرة نمار حي ديراب، حي نمار، حي الحزم, , مظلات وسواتر الرياض , مظلات سيارات الرياض , هناجر , مظلات شينكو , مظلات فلل , مظلات التخصصي , مظلات بافضل الاسعار , نتواجد في انحاء المملكة , مظلات وسواتر الرياض , سواتر الرياض , مظلات الرياض , سواتر ومظلات الرياض , هناجر الرياض , بيوت شعر , الرياض للمظلات والسواتر*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول | مظلات وسواترالرياض*




مظلات وسواتر الرياض , مظلات الرياض , سواتر الرياض ,مظلات,سواتر,سواتر ومظلات الرياض, مظلات - مظلات, مظلات - مظلات المظلات -سواتر السواتر, مظلات - مظلات المظلات سواتر - مظلات سيارات الاختيارالاول-معرضناالرياض-شارع التخصصي, مظلات - سيارات - مظلات سيارات - انواع السواتر, سواتر - سواتر, سواتر مظلات هناجر قرميد, سواتر مظلات قراميد هناجربالصورشاهدو معارض مظلات سيارات وسواتر الاختيارالاول, سواتر مضلات هناجر, هناجر - سيارات - مظلات سيارات - انواع السواتر, هناجر مشاريع الاختيارالاول, هناجر ومظلات الاختيارمظلات الخيام-مظلات مدارس0500559613مظلات قماش الماني(alakhttiar1), مظلات وسواتر - سواتر ومظلات - مظلات - سواتر - هناهر - بيوت شعر - قرميد, مظلات وسواتر الاختيار(الظل الحديث(-فرع التخصصي ت/0114996351 ج/0500559613, مظلات,سواتر,هناجر,مظلات وسواتر,الرياض,جدة,الدمام,تبوك, المدينة,عسير,التخصصي ,..
_شركة_ الإختيار الأول-_شركة مظلات_,سواتر ومظلات,_مظلات_,السواتر والمظلات,_مظلات_ وسواتر ,الهناجر,قريمد,_مظلات_ سيارات, _مظلات_ مدارس...
*الاختيارالاول التظليل الحديث لتركيب مظلات السيارات واعمال السواتر بالرياض - جدة - الدمام - خميس مشيط - ابها - المدينة المنورة جوال/0500559613 تليفاكس/0114996351 ج/0535553929*
*مظلات وسواتر التخصصي الرياض | مظلات وسواتر*
sawater-sa.com
_مظلات_ وسواتر الرياض
*معارضنا المعتمدة* 
*الرئيسي: الرياض - شارع *التخصصي
*المعارض بالمدن الاخرى*
*جدة - الدمام - الاحساء - خميس مشيط*
*لدينا مندوبينا في المناطق التالية:*
*# المناطق الوسطى: الخرج - القصيم - حائل **# المناطق الغربية : جدة - مكة المكرمة - المدينة المنورة - الطائف - ينب# المناطق الشرقية: الدمام - الخبر - الأحساء - القطيف - - الخفجي - الجبيل - حفر الباطن**# المناطق الشمالية: تبوك - الجوف - عرعر .**# المناطق الجنوبية: عسير - الباحة - نجران - جازان **#مناطق اخرى: ننفذ الاعمال في جميع المدن الاخرى شرط ان تتجاوز المساحه 100 متر مربع**وعدة مدن اخرى بالمملكة*
*ننفذ مشآريع المظلات والسواتر والهناجروالمستودعات*
*بجميع منآطق السعوديه*​  للإتصالات والإستفسارات
ج/0500559613 ج/0535553929 ج/0548682241 ت/0114996351
* شهادة تسجيل معتمدة من وزارة التجارة والاستثمار*​


----------



## محل تركيب مظلات (2 فبراير 2022)

*رد: شركة تركيب مظلات بالخرج 0553770074 توريد مشاريع مظلات بالخرج - مظلات مدارس وجامعات وكليات وساحات*

*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول - الاختيار الاول المظلات و السواتر*
 alakhttiar1.com
_مظلات_ ممرات _مظلات_ مداخل فنادق برجولات خشبية للممرات 0500559613 _مظلات_ ممرات .... _مظلات_ و _سواتر_ الاختيار الاول نقدم افضل _المظلات_ و _السواتر_ و الهناجر كما نوفر القرميد








*مظلات وسواتر الرياض – معرض التخصص*​*مظلات وسواتر الرياض – سواتر الرياض – مظلات الرياض- تركيب سواتر بالرياض – هناجر الرياض – تركيب مظلات الرياض – مظلات بالرياض – سواتر ومظلات الرياض*​*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار السعودي الرياض – أجود خامات وافضل .انواع المظلات والسواتر مظلات · مظلات بي في سي pvc · مظلات حدائق · مظلات عامة · مظلات لكسان · مظلات مداخل فلل · مظلات مدارس · مظلات مسابح · مظلات مساجد · مظلات مواقف سيارات · مظلات*
  *مظلات وسواتر الرياض معرض مظلات التخصصي الرياض افضل أسعارتركيب سواترومظلات0114996351 *





*شركة سواتر ومظلات الاختيار الاول لتركيب مشاريع مظلات - السواتر - الهناجر - القرميد - البيوت الشعر - المستودعات- *
    *ج/0500559613 ج/0535553929 ج/0548682241 ت/0114996351*
   *تقدم ارقي واجمل انواع المظلات والسواتروالهناجر وانشاء المستودعات العامة كما نقوم بتوريد وتصميم وتنفيذ جميع انواع المظلات والسواترللمشاريع العامة الحكومية والخاصة بالشركات والفلل والقصور ومن اولويتنا :-*
    *مظلات السيارات - مظلات المسابح -مظلات المدارس - مظلات  الساحات - هناجر حديد - سواتر شرائح- سواتر مجدول - سواتر اقمشه - سواتر جدارية - شك زراعيه - وتشييد جميع انواع المظلات والسواتر الخشبيه (فيمكو) بجود عاليه*
   *وتوريد وتركيب كافة الاعمال المعدنيه والمظلات وتغطيتها بالقماش pvc او بالصاج المعرج مع العازل ساندوتش بانل وكافة انواع الهناجر ويتم وصل القماش بماكينة خاصة لاجراء اللحام الحراري ( الكبس الحراري ) للقماش pvc المقاومه للحرارة وعوامل الجو الطبيعيه ..*



*مظلات سيارات متطورة وذات مواصفات عالية.*
   *مظلات سيارات معلقة بدون أعمدة من الأمام لسهولة التوقف والحركة.**مظلات سيارات ذات أشكال جديدة ورائعة, منها الهرمي ومنها المقوسة وغيرها.**مظلات للسيارات بكافة أشكالها وأحجامها.*

*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول - الاختيار الاول المظلات و السواتر*
  *مظلات وسواتر الرياض – معرض التخصصي*​*مظلات وسواتر الرياض – سواتر الرياض – مظلات الرياض- تركيب سواتر بالرياض – هناجر الرياض – تركيب مظلات الرياض – مظلات بالرياض – سواتر ومظلات الرياض*



*سواتر و مظلات الرياض,**مظلات ,مظلات الرياض,سواتر الرياض ,مظلات وسواتر الرياض التخصصي*​
  *

​*
 *سواتر و مظلات لتغطية المسابح و الفلل و الحواجز الارضية و الاخشاب البلاستيكية .نوفر خدمة تركيب المظلات و السواتر للبيوت و المدارس و الجامعات. نوعية المظلات​**مظلات - مظلات الرياض - مظلات التخصصي - مظلات وسواتر الرياض - سواتر جدة - سواتر الرياض - تركيب مظلات الرياض - مظلات سيارات - شركة سواتر - شركة مظلات - هناجر​**مظلات وسواتر - مظلات وسواتر التخصصي*​*مظلات وسواتر الاختيارالاول التخصصي*​سواتر ومظلات الرياض مظلات الرياض sawatr.com , _مظلات وسواتر_ الاختيار الاول | _مظلات وسواتر_​



*خدمات مظلات وسواتر التخصصي* ​شركة مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول الظل الحديث التخصصي​*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول | مظلات وسواتر 0500559613*​ * مشاريع مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول 0500559613. مشاريع مظلات الاختيار الاول بأفضل الأسعار تشييد مظلات الشد الإنشائي مظلات مميزة السعر​**مظلات وسواتر التخصصي الرياض*​*مظلات الرياض التخصصي مظلات وسواتر الرياض0114996351 خامات اوربية وكورية باقل*​*الأسعار
*




*مظلات الاختيار الاول | مظلات وسواتر الرياض مظلات-الاختيار-الاول
مظلات وسواتر شركة الاختيار الأول تقدم شركة الاختيار الأول شركة المظلات والسواتر رقم واحد في السعودية أفضل أنواع السواتر والمظلات وتغطية المسابح*
_مظلات_ وسواتر الرياض,مظلات وسواترالتخصصي​*سواتر و مظلات الرياض-**مظلات ,مظلات الرياض,سواتر الرياض ,مظلات وسواتر الرياض التخصصي,*​ * مظلات , سواتر , مظلات و سواتر الرياض , مظلات الرياض , سواتر الرياض,مظلات وسواتر الاختيارالاول,سواترالتخصصي,مظلات وسواتر​**مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول- الرياض-التخصصي-حي النخيل ت/0114996351 ج/ 0500559613​**مظلات وسواتر التخصصي: 0500559613 تعرف على مظلات السيارات والسواتر انواعها واسعارها * * مظلات سيارات وسواتر بالرياض pvc و سواتر الرياض مظلات سيارات​**مظلات وسواتر - مظلات وسواتر التخصصي *​*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول 0500559613 - تركيب مشاريع هناجر- مظلات السيارات -السواتر*​*

تقدم مظلات وسواتر افضل الاعمال للمظلات والسواتر . مظلات وسواتر الرياض 0500559613 , مظلات سيارات , خصومات مذهلة , اشكال جديدة , مظلات الرياض , مظلات فلل , سواتر​**مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول | 0500559613 | مظلات وسواتر | مظلات سيارات| مظلات التخصصي*​*مظلات الاختيار الاول الرياض âœ…تركيب مظلة سيارات بيوم واحد وعمل سواتر الاسوار باشكال رائعه.*
 *مظلات وسواتر الرياض - معرض مظلات التخصصي - مظلات** تركيب مظلات سيارات الرياض - مظلات وسواتر. مظلات وسواتر الرياض التخصصي افضل خامات المظلات مظلات المشاريع سيارات تركيب اعمال المظلات*
 مظلات وسواتر · ‏مظلات · ‏مظلات الرياض · ‏تركيب مظلات الرياض
 *مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول - الاختيار الاول المظلات و السواتر*

  alakhttiar1.com
*مظلات سيارات وسواترالاختيار :0548682241 لتركيب المشاريع ب (ابها-الخميس-نجران-جازان)*
   *شهادة تسجيل معتمد**ة من وزارة التجارة والاستثمار*
  * المركز الرئيسي / شارع التخصصي*
  * الاسم التجاري للفرع/مؤسسة مظلات الاختيار الاول للمقاولات - سواترالرياض-مظلات وسواترالتخصصي*
  * للأستفسار تواصل معنا على الارقام التالية*
  * تليفاكس \ 0114996351*
  





*مظلات الرياض | مظلات وسواتر الرياض|0114996351 معرض التخصصي مظلات| مظلات الرياض| مظلات وسواتر الرياض| سواتر الرياض| تركيب مظلات الرياض| اسعار السواتر والمظلات| اعمال مظلات سيارات متحركة| مظلات حدائق| مظلات خشبية*​


----------



## محل تركيب مظلات (15 فبراير 2022)

*مظلات وسواتر التخصصي الرياض | مظلات وسواتر*
sawater-sa.com
_مظلات_ وسواتر الرياض
*معارضنا المعتمدة* 
*الرئيسي: الرياض - شارع *التخصصي
*المعارض بالمدن الاخرى
جدة - الدمام - الاحساء - خميس مشيط*


----------



## محل تركيب مظلات (23 فبراير 2022)

*مظلات وسواتر التخصصي الرياض | مظلات وسواتر*
sawater-sa.com
_مظلات_ وسواتر الرياض
*معارضنا المعتمدة* 
*الرئيسي: الرياض - شارع *التخصصي
*المعارض بالمدن الاخرى
جدة - الدمام - الاحساء - خميس مشيط
لدينا مندوبينا في المناطق التالية:.
# المناطق الوسطى: الخرج - القصيم - حائل # المناطق الغربية : جدة - مكة المكرمة - المدينة المنورة - الطائف - ينب# المناطق الشرقية: الدمام - الخبر - الأحساء - القطيف - - الخفجي - الجبيل - حفر الباطن# المناطق الشمالية: تبوك - الجوف - عرعر .# المناطق الجنوبية: عسير - الباحة - نجران - جازان #مناطق اخرى: ننفذ الاعمال في جميع المدن الاخرى شرط ان تتجاوز المساحه 100 متر مربعوعدة مدن اخرى بالمملكة
ننفذ مشآريع المظلات والسواتر والهناجروالمستودعات
بجميع منآطق السعوديه*
للإتصالات والإستفسارات

ج/0500559613 ج/0535553929 ج/0548682241 ت/0114996351
* شهادة تسجيل معتمدة من وزارة التجارة والاستثمار*


----------



## تخصص الاختيار (21 أبريل 2022)

تركيب مظلات وسواتر الرياض معرض الاختيار الاول - افضل الانواع الحديثه - جودة عشر سنوات لجميع اعمال المظلات والسواتر - برجولات خشبيه وحديد للحدائق والجلسات

مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الجديد بالرياض - بافضل الاسعار - 0535553929 - تركيب مظلات مواقف السيارات - شركة رسمية - انواع حصرية - جودة عالية وضمان عشر سنوات

مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول - اسعار مظلات سيارات - سواتر الرياض - 0500559613 - مظلات خارجية - برجولات الحدائق - انواع جديده من المظلات والسواتر

مؤسسة الاختيار الاول للمظلات السيارات - تركيب برجولات الحدائق - 0535553929 - افضل الانواع المميزه باقل الاسعار الحديثة والمناسبه - شركة السواتر الخشبيه الرياض

مظلات وسواتر التخصصي - 0500559613 - انواع المظلات السيارات - مظلات المدارس - تركيب برجولات للحدائق - مظلات بلاستيك - مظلات كابولي - تركيب سواتر الحديد

انواع مظلات سيارات بالرياض من مؤسسة الاختيار الاول للمظلات والسواتر - 0500559613 - خصومات وتخفيضات - اشكال برجولات للحدائق حديثه - سواتر الرياض

شركة حديثه بمجال مظلات وسواتر الرياض - 0114996351 - خيارات جديده مظلات سيارات - انواع السواتر المنازل - مظلات حدائق سطوح وفلل - جدة

مشاريع جديده - مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول - 0500559613 - مظلات الكابولي - مواقف سيارات معتمده لجهاة الحكومية - مظلات بالرياض - اسعار مناسبه وحصريه


----------



## تخصص الاختيار (28 أبريل 2022)

مكتب مظلات وسواتر الرياض - مؤسسة الاختيار الاول - توريد وتركيب مظلات سيارات - سواتر - 0500559613 - انشاء الهناجر والبرجولات الحدائق بالرياض


----------



## تخصص الاختيار (28 أبريل 2022)

مظلات سيارات | سواتر الرياض | الاختيار الاول | اسعار مظلات الحدائق | 0500559613 | مشاريع الهناجر | مظلات وسواتر| افضل العروض والتخفيضات| تركيب برجولات


----------



## تخصص الاختيار (30 أبريل 2022)

تركيب مظلات وسواتر الرياض معرض الاختيار الاول - افضل الانواع الحديثه - جودة عشر سنوات لجميع اعمال المظلات والسواتر - برجولات خشبيه وحديد للحدائق والجلسات

مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الجديد بالرياض - بافضل الاسعار - 0535553929 - تركيب مظلات مواقف السيارات - شركة رسمية - انواع حصرية - جودة عالية وضمان عشر سنوات

مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول - اسعار مظلات سيارات - سواتر الرياض - 0500559613 - مظلات خارجية - برجولات الحدائق - انواع جديده من المظلات والسواتر

مؤسسة الاختيار الاول للمظلات السيارات - تركيب برجولات الحدائق - 0535553929 - افضل الانواع المميزه باقل الاسعار الحديثة والمناسبه - شركة السواتر الخشبيه الرياض

مظلات وسواتر التخصصي - 0500559613 - انواع المظلات السيارات - مظلات المدارس - تركيب برجولات للحدائق - مظلات بلاستيك - مظلات كابولي - تركيب سواتر الحديد

انواع مظلات سيارات بالرياض من مؤسسة الاختيار الاول للمظلات والسواتر - 0500559613 - خصومات وتخفيضات - اشكال برجولات للحدائق حديثه - سواتر الرياض

شركة حديثه بمجال مظلات وسواتر الرياض - 0114996351 - خيارات جديده مظلات سيارات - انواع السواتر المنازل - مظلات حدائق سطوح وفلل - جدة

مشاريع جديده - مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول - 0500559613 - مظلات الكابولي - مواقف سيارات معتمده لجهاة الحكومية - مظلات بالرياض - اسعار مناسبه وحصريه

مظلات كراج - مظلات الخارجية - 0500559613 - الاختيار الاول - تركيب سواتر احواش - مظلات الحدائق - مظلات مسابح - مظلات السيارات - اسعار مناسبه بالرياض

عرض خاص على تركيب مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول - حصرياً خصومات لتركيب مظلات سيارات بالرياض - برجولات حدائق وسواتر - 0500559613 - سرعة بالتنفيذ والانجاز

محلات مظلات وسواتر الرياض - اسعار مناسبه - شركة رسمية بمجال المظلات والهناجر - 0535553929 - مظلات المواقف السيارات - مظلات الخارجية

للبيع مظلات سيارات بالرياض - الاختيار الاول - 0535553929 - سواتر - شركة سواتر خشبيه - بافضل الاسعار الحصريه - مظلات للحدائق - مظلات بالشارع

كافة انواع مظلات وسواتر الاختيار التخصصي | 0553770074 | يوجد لدينا جميع انواع البرجولات | مظلات سيارات PVC | سواتر بين الجيران شرايح حديد

معارض الرياض | مظلات وسواتر التخصصي | 0114996351 | اسعار مظلات السيارات | شركة مظلات | تركيب مظلات | سواتر الرياض | مظلات الحدائق | مظلات جامعات

لمسة رائعة من خلال توريد وتصميم المظلات سيارات | الرياض | 0535553929 | عروض مميزة مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول | إبداع وتميز

عروض وتصاميم مظلات الاختيار الاول - 0500559613 - شركة رسمية بالرياض - اسعار مناسبه - مظلات المواقف السيارات - مظلات المدارس - هناجر ومستودعات

متخصصون بتركيب مظلات المدارس - مظلات المواقف السيارات بصور حصريه - الاختيار الاول - 0500559613 - اشكال معتمده حكومية - اسعار مناسبه


بيع مظلات وسواتر بالرياض - معرض الاختيار التخصصي - تركيب مظلات سيارات - وسواتر احواش - مصانع هناجر - اسعار حصريه - مظلات مدارس - مظلات حدائق جلسات باقل الاسعار


محل مظلات وسواتر الرياض - تركيب مواقف السيارات - 0500559613 - اسعار مناسبه - خصومات وتخفيضات للمشاريع الكبرى بانحاء السعودية - متواجدون - الرياض - جدة - الدمام - جازان


مجال مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول - الرياض - 0114996351 - تركيب البرجولات الحدائق - وسواتر بالرياض - مؤسسة رسمية في التخصصي بافضل الاسعار المناسبه - تركيب بانحاء الرياض - واسعار مميزة


مظلات برجولات للحدائق - معرض الاختيار الاول بافضل الاسعار المناسبه - 0500559613 - تركيب سواتر الحديد - سواتر البلاستيك - مظلات المواقف السيارات - مستودعات الرياض

مظلات وسواتر اختيار الرياض - مظلات مواقف السيارات - 0500559613 - تركيب مظلات المدارس - مظلات جامعات - انواع السواتر الحديثه باقل الاسعار


مؤسسة الاختيار الاول للمظلات والسواتر | 0535553929 | مظلات مواقف السيارات | اسعار السواتر | برجولات للحدائق | مظلات فلل | مظلات مدارس | تركيب الهناجر بالرياض


مظلات سيارات الاختيار الاول - سواتر ومظلات الرياض - برجولات الحدائق - 0553770074 - انواع المظلات المنازل تركيب السواتر انحاء السعودية هناجر - مستودعات

الاختيار الاول | مظلات وسواتر الرياض - 0553770074 - انواع البرجولات الحدائق - مظلات السيارات - سواتر الفلل - مظلات الخارجية - هناجر- تركيب مظلات منازل

افضل انواع المظلات والسواتر الرياض - الاختيار الاول - 0535553929 - تركيب البرجولات - عروض وتخفيضات مناسبه - مظلات سيارات - سواتر الرياض- اعمال الهناجر

مؤسسة مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول - 0535553929 - مظلات مواقف سيارات - سواتر الرياض - مظلات الخارجية - مظلات حدائق - هناجر - برجولات- مظلات فلل والقصور

مظلات سيارات | سواتر الرياض | الاختيار الاول | اسعار مظلات الحدائق | 0500559613 | مشاريع الهناجر | مظلات وسواتر| افضل العروض والتخفيضات| تركيب برجولات

مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول - عروض وتخفيضات بالرياض - مظلات مواقف سيارات -تركيب برجولات الحدائق - هناجر الرياض - شركة سواتر- مظلات مدارس

مكتب مظلات وسواتر الرياض - مؤسسة الاختيار الاول - توريد وتركيب مظلات سيارات - سواتر - 0500559613 - انشاء الهناجر والبرجولات الحدائق بالرياض

مظلات وسواتر السعودية - مظلات مواقف سيارات - 0553770074 - مظلات فلل وقصور - برجولات الحدائق- انواع الهناجر - مظلات المدارس- الاختيار الاول انواع سواتر

صور مظلات مشاريع وهناجر الاختيار الاول - 0500559613 - مظلات المواقف السيارات - تركيب مستودعات - مظلات الحدائق للبلديه - مظلات ساحات المدارس

- شركة المظلات الاختيار الاول اختصاص مشاريع مظلات وسواتر سيارات وهناجر- وجميع اعمال المظلات في انحاء مناطق السعودية - برجولات حدائق بالرياض

مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول ارخص الاسعار - 0114996351 - مظلات القصور والاستراحات - إبداع وتميز. اسم مميز في عالم المظلات والسواتر- 2022 - معرض التخصصي

- مظلات وسواتر - الاختيار الاول -0535553929 - مظلات مشاريع سيارات - برجولات الحدائق - انواع السواتر - مظلات المدارس مظلات خارجية - هناجر التخصصي

سواتر الرياض | الاختيار الاول | 0535553929 | تركيب السواتر منازل | اسعار السواتر المنازل | سواتر للحدائق | شركة سواتر المدارس | سواتر خشبي - سواتر حديد - جميع انواع السواتر بالرياض


شركة مظلات والسواتر الاختيار الاول - المظلات السيارات - 0114996351 - مظلات الحدائق - تركيب باسعار مميزة مظلات المسابح - سواتر بانواعها برجولات الرياض

مظلات وسواتر الاختيار التخصصي تركيب سواتر - حصريهـ مظلات السيارات - اسعار برجولات الحدائق - جودة عالية - مظلات الفلل - هناجر - سواتر خشبيهـ

تركيب انواع مظلات وسواتر التخصصي - مظلات سيارات - الاختيار الاول - مظلات المدارس - مظلات الحدائق - البرجولات خشبيه بالرياض - شركة السواتر

شركة مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول - مظلات سيارات - 0500559613 - تركيب انواع السواتر الرياض - مظلات الحدائق - برجولات التخـصصي - هناجر - المظلات المدارس

مظلات وسواتر الرياض | الاختيار الاول | 0535553929 | تركيب مظلات مواقف السيارات | اسعار السواتر المنازل | برجولات للحدائق | شركة مظلات المدارس | هناجر

مظلات وسواتر تركيب افضل انواع المظلات في الرياض شركة سواتر رخيصة نعرض بالصور انواع واشكال مظلات الاختيار الاول - محترفون بالاعمال البرجولات

عروض مميزة مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول - مظلات سيارات - تركيب سواتر الرياض - برجولات حدائق - تنفيذ باسرع الوقت - شركة هناجر اسعار مناسبه

مظلات وسواتر التخصصي | افضل اسعار تركيب اعمال المظلات والسواتر و برجولات | لمسة رائعة من خلال توريد وتصميم المظلات سيارات | الرياض

افضل انواع : مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول - تركيب سواتر برجولات الرياض - مظلات المدارس - ارخص الاسعار- شركة مظلات السيارات - انشاء الهناجر

تركيب مظلات وسواتر معرض الاختيار الاول | انواع مظلات وبرجولات الرياض | ارخص الاسعار المناسبه | عروض وتخفيضات جديده | هناجر التخصصي |مظلات


----------



## خـــدمـــات (17 مايو 2022)

*مظلات وسواتر التخصصي الرياض | مظلات وسواتر*
sawater-sa.com
_مظلات_ وسواتر الرياض
*معارضنا المعتمدة* 
*الرئيسي: الرياض - شارع *التخصصي
*المعارض بالمدن الاخرى
جدة - الدمام - الاحساء - خميس مشيط
لدينا مندوبينا في المناطق التالية:.
# المناطق الوسطى: الخرج - القصيم - حائل # المناطق الغربية : جدة - مكة المكرمة - المدينة المنورة - الطائف - ينب# المناطق الشرقية: الدمام - الخبر - الأحساء - القطيف - - الخفجي - الجبيل - حفر الباطن# المناطق الشمالية: تبوك - الجوف - عرعر .# المناطق الجنوبية: عسير - الباحة - نجران - جازان #مناطق اخرى: ننفذ الاعمال في جميع المدن الاخرى شرط ان تتجاوز المساحه 100 متر مربعوعدة مدن اخرى بالمملكة
ننفذ مشآريع المظلات والسواتر والهناجروالمستودعات
بجميع منآطق السعوديه*
للإتصالات والإستفسارات


----------

